#ubuntu-se 2011-01-24
<kodein> fascinerande att VATT var så pass nära lösningen natten till idag.
<Norrland_jr> :)
<lilleman_72> då problem nissen tillbaka
<lilleman_72> jag kommer bara in i KDE & jag trivs inte med den utan jag vill ha tillbaka X
<lilleman_72> hur gör man=
<Kim^J> X har du alltid.
<lilleman_72> satt på google igårkväll utan att hitta ngt vettig
<lilleman_72> Kim^J: hur gör jag då?
<Kim^J> Vad är det du vill ha tillbaka?
<lilleman_72> så jag kommer in i X igen
<lilleman_72> han startar & då kommer jag in på KDE
<lilleman_72> jag vill inte att kde ska komma upp
<Kim^J> Lite bakgrundsinfo: X är programmet för att hantera grafik och input, den startas alltid om du har någon form av grafiskt gränssnitt på datorn. KDE är en skrivbordsmiljö.
<Kim^J> Jag antar att du menar att du vill ha tillbaka Gnome?
<lilleman_72> ok
<lilleman_72> men jag vill inte ha KDE
<Kim^J> Vad hade du innan då?
<lilleman_72> då var det xubuntu
<Kim^J> Xfce
<lilleman_72> har jag för mig
<Kim^J> Kan du hantera terminalen?
<lilleman_72> jag fick upp en meny igår när jag reboota
<lilleman_72> Kim^J:  om du ger mig kommandona så ja
<lilleman_72> jag loggar in via putty
<Kim^J> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Kim^J> Om jag inte minns fel.
<lilleman_72> Kim^J:  jag har kubuntu intallerat
<lilleman_72> men jag ta det igen
<lilleman_72> Kim^J:  jag har tagit hem den
<lilleman_72> hur gör jag nu?
<Kim^J> lilleman_72: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome.php
<Kim^J> Så verkar man kunna göra.
<lilleman_72> Kubuntu = kde?
<Kim^J> Yes
<Kim^J> Ubuntu = Gnome, Kubuntu = KDE, Xubuntu = Xfce
<lilleman_72> ok
<lilleman_72> shit i helsike vilken kommando rad Öp
<lilleman_72> Kim^J:  ska jag reboota nu lr ska jag bara logga ur?
<Kim^J> Tror du måste reboota.
<lilleman_72> ok
<lilleman_72> då gör vi så
<lilleman_72> Kim^J:  kan du sätta upp hlds?
<lilleman_72> jag har följt http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-set-up-a-Counter-Strike-1-6-dedicated-server-under-Linux-35607.shtml
<Kim^J> Nej det är inget jag har gjort förut.
<lilleman_72> men när det kommer till Minimal AMXModX Configuration så fuckar det ut :P
<lilleman_72> ok
<lilleman_72> ska starta upp ubuntu nu
<yeager> http://www.lindqvist.com/ycdbsoya/
<lilleman_72> han startade upp KDE iaf
<lilleman_72> fel xumuntu var det :P
<Nafallo> http://www.ipv4depletion.com/?page_id=326
<HakanS> Nafallo: Vad innebär det i praktiken?
<Nafallo> HakanS: amerikanerna kan inte skaffa mer ipv4-adresser for nya enheter.
<cHarNe2> Nafallo: kan inte? dom gör väll som dom vill?
<Nafallo> cHarNe2: de har slut pa IPv4 pa sin RiR
<kodein> de får börja stjäla av andra länder.
<larsemil> istället för oljekrig! ipv4 krig! invadera sverige för vi inte använt upp alla våra ännu
<kodein> det har bråkats om IP länge redan
<lilleman72> test från min server
<cHarNe2> lilleman72: har du fått igång allt som det ska nu? :)
<alleinsora> Hejsan
<alleinsora> Är det någon här som har bra koll på CUPS?
<Philip5> bättre att fråga vilket problem med cups du har så kanske någon kan just det om inte annat
<kodein> vi är alla certifierade cupsingenjörer härr.
<Philip5> tsss
<lilleman_72> g har ett program som ligger och kör & jag kör kill XXXX men så startar den igen
<lilleman_72> hur kommer jag till det fönstret?
<lilleman_72> så jag kan skriva ditt i programet dvs
<alleinsora> Universitetets skrivarserver kräver att utskriften från min laptop kommer från samma användarnamn som jag har internt på nätverket, vill slippa använda "växla användare".
<Philip5> lilleman_72: förstår inte riktigt frågan. antar du håller på med din csserver och den körs ju inte i något "fönster" utan är ju processer som går
<alleinsora> så jag undrar om det skulle gå att skapa en "virtuell skrivare" som skickar utskriften från den andra användaren.
<lilleman_72> ja men jag var i i en terminal & startade den
<lilleman_72> jag måste kunna komma till terminalen  för att kunna skriva quit
<Philip5> lilleman_72: prova att döda med kill -9 pid#
<lilleman_72> ok
<Philip5> den är väl kill -12 som default om man inte anger eller?
<kodein> 15
<Coffe> Barre,  vakna :)
<kodein> kill dash nine
<kodein> no more cpu time
<lilleman_72> hjälpte inte
<lilleman_72> jag starta om servern
<Philip5> lilleman_72: sedan så kanske du inte dödar huvudprocessen utan en som har spawnat
<Philip5> då skapas bara nya spawn
<kodein> killall csserver
<kodein> eller vad det nu heter.
<lilleman_72> det finns 2 processer saom hör ihop...steam & hlds_run...jag har försökt att döda båda
<Philip5> verkar väldigt svårt att sätta upp en csserver ;)
<lilleman_72> kodein:  hjälpte inte det heller
<lilleman_72> jag rebootar
<Philip5> ska bli intressant sedan när du kommer in på att optimera din kernel för csservern också när du ska jaga ping för den ;)
<Philip5> happ
<lilleman_72> Philip5:  det verkar som du har pillat med detta innan??
<Philip5> indirekt
<kodein> Philip5: snälla låt oss slippa höra den diskussionen
<lilleman_72> NEEJ
<lilleman_72> :D
<lilleman_72> vill höra
<lilleman_72> kodein:  du kan bara vara tyst..du har ingen talan =) (skojjar bara)
<Philip5> jag byggde en optimerad kernel för csserver på request för något år sedan
<lilleman_72> har du den kvar?
<Philip5> la upp på min repo då
<Philip5> nej och den var gammal
<lilleman_72> kan du göra en ny? :P
<kodein> en gång byggde jag ett jättestort korthus. om du gör samma sak kommer det ha exakt lika mycket nytta för pingtider som att "optimera kärnan" kommer att ha.
<Philip5> men det finns en här i kanalen som har mer vana och har driftat egen csserver för sin klan
<Philip5> säger inte vem ;P
<lilleman_72> det var Philip5
<lilleman_72> :D
<Philip5> nope
 * larsemil har gjort det en gång i tiden
<Philip5> hjälpte bara till
<lilleman_72> larsemil: :D
<larsemil> det var nog 2001
<Philip5> det här var nog kanske 2007
<lilleman_72> då funkart det nog inte idag mao :D
<Philip5> kanske 2008
<Philip5> lilleman_72: det var inte jag, inte, du, inte larsemil så då är det en av de andra 116 nicken :D
<lilleman_72> hahaa ska jag fråga ALLA ähr då??
<lilleman_72> okey då starta vi
<Philip5> tror inte det uppskattas
<Philip5> någon som inte brukar chattra så mycket här men ibland
<lilleman_72> Philip5:  säger att det är EN här i kanalen som har skapat ngn form av optemering av kernel till en cs-server...min fråga är VEM
<Philip5> nu har har jag ju gett så många ledtrådar att det blir enkelt :P
<lilleman_72> så då har jag frågat :P
<Philip5> sant
<lilleman_72> så svårt var det inte att fråga
<lilleman_72>  :D
<Philip5> tror inte han är här just nu här ändå utan idlar
<kodein> det är nog vettigare att skaffa intel-nicar än att optimera kärnan...
<Philip5> bygga bygga bygga bort sin sura min... datorn den ska bygga och va glad....
<larsemil> Philip5: var det lars?
<Philip5> nope
<lilleman_72> asså jag får frispel snart
<lilleman_72> jag kan inte sitta i X och redigera en filjävel som man lagt upp som root
<larsemil> kalrt du kan
<larsemil> allt man kan göra i konsolen kan man göra i X
<larsemil> sudo gedit /path/to(filjävel
<larsemil> s/(/\//
<lilleman_72> i X?
<larsemil> i en terminal, då får du upp ett grafiskt fönter där du kan editera filen
<lilleman_72> så jag kan sitta i putty & göra detta då?
<larsemil> nej.
<larsemil> trodde du ville göra det i X
<lilleman_72> ja
<larsemil> eller jag förstår inte?
<larsemil> vad har putty med X att göra i det här fallet?
<lilleman_72> tänkte att jag skulle slippa & sträcka mig
<lilleman_72> lathet
<larsemil> kör du linux på båda maskinerna?
<lilleman_72> nej
<lilleman_72> win på denna
<lilleman_72> larsemil:  tack för hjälpen
<lilleman_72> nu rullar servern igen MED amx :D
<lilleman_72> och denna gn kommer jag INTE att stänga ner terminalen
<zChris> använd screen så kan du stänga ner terminalen
<zChris> :)
<larsemil> men varför inte köra en screen? då kan du stänga hur mycket du vill
<zChris> Slow emil... slow
<zChris> ;D
<lilleman_72> för jag vet inte hur man kommer tillbaka till den rutan '
<zChris> screen -x!
<lilleman_72> jag kan NADA om linux
<larsemil> lilleman_72: screen -r -x
<lilleman_72> screen -A -m -d -S hlstats while true; do nohup ./hlstats.pl; sleep 5; done
<lilleman_72> lr vad?
<kodein> ska ni hålla på och köra med en - per flagga för?
<kodein> screen -rx funkar
<lilleman_72> okey
<cHarNe2> att ni orkar..
<kodein> hmm?
<lilleman_72> jag skrev quit i hlds.......Server will star in 10 sec
<lilleman_72> vafan i helvete
<cHarNe2> lilleman_72: lägg till detta i din .bashrc  :alias screen='TERM=screen screen -RdU'
<cHarNe2> då är det ända du behöver skriva: screen
<lilleman_72> asså jag kan inte döda hlds
<zChris> Du får testa med en lite längre kniv
<zChris> det gör susen för mig
<Philip5> så där... då laddade jag precis upp vlc 1.1.6 på min ppa för den som är intresserad :)
<Unk1_> Hur många av er kommer gå över till Debian när det släpps?
<kodein> gå över till? man kör det väl redan?
<Philip5> Nafallo: känner du Sonia McPherson som jag tror jobbar på canonical? apropå ingenting så verkar hon följa mig på twitter :D
<alleinsora> Hittade en annan lösning, delade ut nätverksskrivaren via samba på localhost.
<zChris> Varför använda Debian när det finns Linux Mint
<kodein> ja, varför dricka vodka när det finns T-röd?
<andol> zChris: Därför att folk har olika preferenser?
<cHarNe2> zChris: vissa distros funkar bättre i vissa miljöer skulle jag nog säga.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Nafallo> Philip5: vad vill du veta om henne/
<Nafallo> ?
<Nafallo> !ask | Philip5
<ubot2> Philip5: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Philip5> Nafallo: hehe, inget egentligen. tycket det var lite lustigt att hon följer mig på twitter bara :)
<Nafallo> Philip5: da skulle du se folk som foljer mig pa twitter...
<Philip5> kanske är min groupie ;:P
<amelia> hehe
<Philip5> amelia: kanske inte bara är du som är min groupie ;P
<Philip5> eller jag din... svårt att säga
<amelia> Philip5: lol, jag kan det kan ju vara svårt att avgöra hur det ligger till där.
<Philip5> :P
<zChris> python var lite roligt faktiskt :)
<cHarNe2> zChris: kör du python3?
<larsemil> python är very nice
<larsemil> cHarNe2: stor skillnad?
<cHarNe2> larsemil: vet inte därför jag undrar ;)
<cHarNe2> var inne på #python när 3 kom och då sa dom att dom inte ändrat len(<var>) än och inte kommer att göra det..
<larsemil> varför skulle de göra det då menar du?
<zChris> cHarNe2 yes
<cHarNe2> men det är ju super fult ;P borde vara en metod tycker jag.. (gillar ruby strukturen)
<zChris> print är en function i python3 sen har dom tagit bort input_raw, det är dom skillnaderna jag har stött på hittils :)
<larsemil> cHarNe2: du menar att du hellre skulle ha variabel.len()
<cHarNe2> larsemil: yes :)
<zChris> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-python3-1/
<zChris> där har ni några skillnader
<Philip5> och sedan kan ni ju utveckla i python med det här: http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/software/pyqt
<Philip5> :D
<zChris> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=546972
<zChris> Philip5: meh
<Philip5> :)
 * larsemil beställde precis Dominion! Någon som lirar?
<zChris> Brädspel?
<larsemil> mjo
<zChris> Okey, nej det spelar jaginte
<zChris> Hoppas du har kompisar i den närhet som spelar det :D Annars blir det nog inte så roligt ^^
<larsemil> zChris: sho jag har väl min sambo och några till!
<zChris> Gött det. Jag försökte få min sambo att lira WoWTCG men det blev bara en gång :(
<zChris> SÃ¥ nu ligger korten och samlar damm :(
<larsemil> zChris: det här är inte som typ magic, att man måste betala massa pengar. istället så köper du ett spel och så är det som monopol eller vad smo helst
<zChris> larsemil, hehe ja jag antog att det var så iomed att det var ett brädspel :)
<larsemil> men man spelar med kort. som magic the gathering fast man blir inte pank
<zChris> Brädspel är roligt
<cHarNe2> jag brukar spel tetris, ett koncept som håller..
<zChris> borde införskaffa mig ett, dock var cluedo lite för enkelt :P
<zChris> cHarNe2, jo tetris går bra... OM MAN INTE HAR KOMPISAR! hohohoho
<virtuald> netris
<zChris> jo
<zChris> im aware om den :P
<virtuald> 8]
<zChris> Tråkigt att du var det också
<cHarNe2> zChris: http://www.tetrisfriends.com/
<virtuald> :D
<zChris> cHarNe2, oooh :)
<zChris> Dock föredrar jag ett roligt brädspel framför ett sällskapsspel på datorn :P
<larsemil> jag börjar få en riktigt fin samling nu
<ePax> Någon som har BBBs epost? Hur mycket utrymme har man där för post?
<zChris> ePax, står väll på deras sida om inte annat?
<zChris> Var jag för hård nu ? :/
<ePax> haha nej
<ePax> jag kollar... om jag kan hittan det nånstans
<bamsefar> Nån som är elajt på snmp? :P
<ePax> 1 gb verkar det som
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: inte jag iaf, ringer supporten när jag behöver hjälp med det.
<cHarNe2> bamsefar: vad ska du göra?
<zChris> ePax: http://www.bredbandsbolaget.se/kundservice/fragorochsvar/faqportlet.html?questionId=153&subCategoryId=194
<zChris> ePax: jaha du har hittat :<
<zChris> ePax: fast på mitt svar så verkar det vara 10MB men dom kanske inte har uppdaterat
<bamsefar> cHarNe2: Ta emot traps från openbsd. :P
<zChris> hmm jag som trodde du och amelia kunde allt bamsefar :)
<ePax> zChris: Nej då... Dom har nog inte uppdaterat sidan verkar det som. 1 Gb mail och 10 gb dropbox
<bamsefar> Tyvärr :P
<zChris> ePax, kasst :)
<zChris> ePax, vart hittade du din info?
<ePax> https://www.bredbandsbolaget.se/box/lagra/lagring.html
<zChris> ePax: åhå, lite fult att man får första året gratis, påminner lite om knarklagning
<ePax> nope
<zChris> vadå nope?
<ePax> 100 mb är det för mail och 10 gb för box gratis i ett år
<ePax> så är det
<zChris> ja det var 10GB jag syftade på :P
<ePax> Asså jag såg fel om email konto storleken... den är bara på 100 mb medans box är på 10 gb gratis i ett år därefter kostar det 29 sek / mån
<zChris> Jaha okey
<zChris> jaja, fortfarande fult med gratis 1 år! :P
<ePax> Undrar om man ska emigrera till gmail och sälja sin "själ" till google
<amelia> bamsefar: vad är det som inte funkar då?
<amelia> zChris: han har inte frågot mig än..
<ePax> :D haha
<bamsefar> amelia: Den tycker att Cannot find TrapOID in TRAP2 PDU
<zChris> amelia: jaha, fan då skulle jag ha skrivit "har du frågat amelia" som jag tänkte göra :P
<Coffe> nu får Barre  vakna snart
<ePax> så... nu ska man testa voddler på lilla datorn
<amelia> bamsefar: hmm. låter ju som du har problem med snmpv2
<Coffe> någon som känner till bra verktyg för att räkna på raid ?
<bamsefar> amelia: Really?
<amelia> bamsefar: kör du med authCommunity=
<amelia> +
<amelia> ?
<zChris> Måste införskaffa mig en popcorn hour eller liknande apparat. Vill inte ha 15meters kablar från datorn till teven. Någon som kan rekommenderat nått ?
<amelia> zChris: mac mini
<bamsefar> amelia: http://emj.se/~emj/trap.txt
<zChris> amelia, för dyr för sitt ändamål
<ePax> zChris: xbmc... popcorn är veö en mediaspelare eller?
<zChris> Ska bara streama filmer/serier och den ska klara 1080p och vara tyst
<bamsefar> amelia: Ingen authCommunity nej
<amelia> bamsefar: hmm ok.
<zChris> ePax, kanske, men popcorn hour är en mediabox :)
<johanbr> zChris, köpte just en WD live... jag är väldigt nöjd
<johanbr> finns öppen firmware som klarar massa extra saker också...
<zChris> johanbr, hur "hårt" har du testat den? Det hackar inte till vid 1080p ?
<ePax> zChris: mmm.. tänkte fel... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUhvnuy_1II
<ePax> kolla där
<Coffe> jag kommer snart behöva ge upp min xbox som media spelare
<johanbr> zChris, 1080p funkar bra... men har bara haft den ett par dagar
<zChris> johanbr, gött. det som räknas :)
<zChris> johanbr, är det http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=473945 du har ?
<spacebug-> zChris: jag har en popcornhour c-200 som jag är mycket nöjd med
<spacebug-> dock är det ju kabel till den
<amelia> bamsefar: ajja, jag vet inte. kan inte snmp tillräckligt bra för att kunna sitta och gissa vad som är fel. hoppas du löser det.
<zChris> johanbr's förslag verkar dock vara det bästa då den är så billig
<zChris> 1kkr för den är inte helt fel
<spacebug-> oki
<zChris> Fast nu var det utan hd och inte trådlöst :(
<spacebug-> popcoprn klarar HD men fortfarande sladd
<johanbr> zChris, den sidan funkar inte för mig...
<ePax> zChris: Jag är supernöjd med lilla boxen. Den kan spela upp 1080p http://www.webhallen.com/hardvara/122318-asus_eeebox_pc_eb1501p-b0230-atom_d525-2gb-250gb-ion2-dvdrw-usb3-svart
<zChris> ePax, gött, dock för dyr för mig
<zChris> johanbr, vilken är det du har exakt? :)
<Coffe> för mig är sladd inget problem :)
<johanbr> zChris, en sån här: http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/western-digital-tv-live-hd-media-player-wdbaan0000nbk-nesn/10131807.aspx
<cHarNe2> jag byggde mig en egen HTPC, med denna: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=ZHofno9Kz03TkwXw&templete=2
<zChris> johanbr, den streamar va? Utan hårddisk?
<johanbr> japp
<zChris> Fast inte trådlöst?
<zChris> Å andra sidan kanske man kan slänga in filmen på ett usbminne och köra från det
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Röda boxar från helvetet?
<johanbr> zChris, koppla bara med kabel till din router... från din dator blir det ju ändå trådlöst
<johanbr> det *går* att få trådlöst till den också, om man köper en usb wifi-adapter separat...
<zChris> johanbr, jo men routern är vid datorn och den där kommer vara vid teven :P
<zChris> johanbr, du har inte testat med ett 16gb minne ?
<zChris> Borde gå ju?
<johanbr> borde nog funka
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Ja?
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Har du aldrig använt en watchguard?
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Varför är dom från helvetet?
<Kim^J> Nope
 * Kim^J har liten erfarenhet av brandväggar.
<Norrland_jr> bamsefar: GNATbox eller Watchguard? :)
<bamsefar> Kim^J: Hehe, fråga vem som helst som använt dem. ;)
<bamsefar> Norrland_jr: Watchguard. :P
<Norrland_jr> bamsefar: okej
<Norrland_jr> :)
<Kim^J> bamsefar: Jag antar att du har gjort det så... ;)
<lilleman_72> jag körde locate bashrc   & jag hittade en heldel av dom...vilken ska jag ta?
 * amelia kryper upp i bamsefars knä och myser
<cHarNe2> lilleman_72: ~/.bashrc
<bamsefar> amelia: Nog dåligt.
<amelia> bamsefar: mhm, det får jag!
<bamsefar> Japp :)
<lilleman_72> cHarNe2:  ska jag vara root?
<lilleman_72> lr su?
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: vad ska du nu göra?
<lilleman_72> [13:44] <cHarNe2> lilleman_72: lägg till detta i din .bashrc  :alias screen='TERM=screen screen -RdU'
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: "nano ~/.bashrc" för att editera filen ".bashrc" i din hemmapp
<lilleman_72> Norrland_jr:  ska jag vara su lr vanlig anv?
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: du behöver inte vara root
<lilleman_72> ok
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: för jag antar att din användare äger filen
<lilleman_72> nej
<Norrland_jr> inte?
<Norrland_jr> ls -l ~/.bashrc
<lilleman_72> jag ska lägga in screen till ett program som root skapade
<Norrland_jr> okej?
<Norrland_jr> vad för program?
<lilleman_72> hlds
<Norrland_jr> okej
<Norrland_jr> tja, som du skrev ovan så ska du bara lägga till ett alias för ett kommando
<lilleman_72> okey
<lilleman_72> men det kan jag väll göra via X?
<Norrland_jr> enklast är väl att lägga in aliaset i .bashrc via terminalen?
<larsemil> lilleman_72: vet du vad X är?
<Norrland_jr> och OM nu root är ägaren för filen så måste du skriva "sudo nano ~/.bashrc"
<lilleman_72> ja X= grafiskt gränsnitt
<lilleman_72> som windows
<larsemil> ja men förut pratade du om X och putty i samma mening så...
<lilleman_72> ja jag trodde man kunde köra X via putty
<larsemil> med cygwin går det att köra x applikationer genom ssh tunnel
<cHarNe2> lilleman_72: njaaaaa, du kan tunnla till xming
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: det går med lite meck. Men det är nog över din nivå just nu.
<lilleman_72> känns som om ALLT är över min nivå just nu xD
<cHarNe2> :)
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: well, då är det väl bättre att strunta i saker som gör det svårare
<Norrland_jr> K.I.S.S
<cHarNe2> love kiss
<lilleman_72> vart lägger jag raden med ----------:alias screen='TERM=screen screen -RdU'--------??
<lilleman_72> längt ner i filen lr?
<Norrland_jr> ja
<Norrland_jr> fast utan ------------
<lilleman_72> ja
<lilleman_72> detta med if & fi...är det ngt jag behöver bry mig om?
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: nej, gå längst ner med PageDown knappen och tryck enter ett par gånger, sen klistrar du in :alias raden
<lilleman_72> ska jag starta om ngt för det ska aktiveras?
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: du kanske får logga ut och in igen i den aktuella terminalen
<lilleman_72> exit
<lilleman_72> oj
<zChris> Kim^J, kör du c# någe?
<Kim^J> Ja
<zChris> .net då ?
<zChris> Eller ja hehe :P
<Kim^J> .NET 2, 3, 3.5 och 4... :)
<zChris> Har du använt PictureBox klassen?
<marlun> Någon som vet om det finns något bra program för att hantera SqlServer i Ubuntu? Vill kunna kolla i tabellerna och skriva lite sql queries.
<cHarNe2> lilleman_72: ':' ska inte vara med.
<Kim^J> Njae, det har jag säkert, men inget jag kan mycket om.
<Kim^J> marlun: Vilken databas?
<zChris> Kim^J, om man ändrar SizeMode till AutoSize så ska den bli lika stor som bilden. Men om bilden är större än SKÄRMENS upplösninge så klippas den iaf verkar det som. Vet du hur man löser detta ?
<Kim^J> Jag tror inte fönstrena får bli större än skärmen...
<zChris> Kim^J, alright, får skriva något eget med Form + image klassen då kanske?
<marlun> Kim^J: Microsoft SqlServer
<Kim^J> Jag jobbar primärt med ASP.NET... :P
<Kim^J> marlun: Ok, jadu, ingen aning faktiskt.
<zChris> Kim^J, okey :)
<zChris> Finns det nån bra .net kanal här?
<Kim^J> zChris: ##csharp
<zChris> Jaha nu måste man vänta 10min innan man kan ställa samma fråga igen
<zChris> :P
<antii> bump
<lilleman_72> vad är commandot för att kunna byta screen?=
<cHarNe2> C-a, C-n = nästa
<zChris> Ctrl + a sen Ctrl +n
<cHarNe2> zChris: vilken fråga? :P
<lilleman_72> vad är mono?
<cHarNe2> .net i linux
<Squarism> how can you force password auth with ssh... ? i have ssh-agent running but prolly havent set up this particular host correctly and i get "Permission denied (publickey)"
<Squarism> ...orkade inte översätta min fråga
<Squarism> =D
<amelia> det blir nog lite svårt att göra remote..
<zChris> cHarNe2, den jag ställde i csharp kanalen :P
<VATT> Ett program som man kan lasa text i termial
<Nafallo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d-qENAaNbM
<spacebug-> less, more, joe
<VATT> Suck...fan vad krangligt att installera QVWM fran soruce. Kanske lika bra att installera XPgnome
<VATT> Tror ni att gnome 2.26 finns tillganglig
<johanbr> tillgänglig och tillgänglig, källkoden finns ju garanterat kvar...
<johanbr> varför skulle du vilja ha gnome 2.26?
<VATT> For att XPgnome endast kan fungera med 2.26
<VATT> Finns sa OTROLIGT manga paket med gnome. Vilket ska jag anvanda
<VATT> Pa synpatic package
<VATT> nvm
<tobier> VATT: fixa åäö tack, börjar bli lite storigt nar du inte pratar ordentligt med aao
<tobier> ;)
<VATT> jo, men hur
<VATT> fragetecken <:
<tobier> System->Preferences->Keyboard antar jag
<VATT> okej, far gora det ner jag ar klar med att installera ubuntu-desktop
<R2D21> Håller på att migrera till en annan hddisk. är det nån mer fil än /home och favoriter i firefox jag behöver flytta?
<johanbr> en del saker i /etc kanske
<johanbr> om du ändrat i grejer där
<johanbr> ev. /var/mail också, om du får mail dit
<R2D21> johanbr, Ja just de. I etc har jag ändrat i alla fall en fil.
<R2D21> johanbr, Kör webbmail för enkelhetens skull. Aja då skall det vara klart.
<johanbr> nånting sparat i /root ?
<R2D21> johanbr, Inte va jag vet. Maskinen går på den nya disken men det är ju lättare att få ut .json filen när man är inne i det aktuella systemet.
<R2D21> Hmm stavningskontroll funkar i x chat men inte i firefox?
<gorgo> =)
<Markslap> Gör ju livet lite mer intressant :)
<maxjezy> R2D21, kör chromium istället .)
<yeager> chromium-daily :)
<xyzp> gokväll
<maxjezy> desamma!
<xyzp> är .cmd en exekverbar fil
<xyzp> den filen heter run.cmd
<xyzp> är .cmd en exekvebar fil?
<virtuald> det är ett kommandoscript för windows
<virtuald> antangligen… kan iofs va vad som helst
<xyzp> ok har tre att välja på  tvrss.properties   tvrss.jar och  run.cmd
<maxjezy> jar låter bäst i mina öron, fast, jag vet inget om sånt.
<xyzp> vilken ska jag  välja i konsollen?
<maxjezy> jar är väl java?
<xyzp> ok
<maxjezy> verkar som du ska köra jar filen
<maxjezy> dubbelklicka på den
<maxjezy> ge den permission först
<maxjezy> värdigheten att få köras
<xyzp> ok, hur gör jag de?
<maxjezy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241877
<maxjezy> högerklicka på den
<maxjezy> egenskaper
<maxjezy> tillåt att köras som program eller nått sånt
<maxjezy> läs i guiden annars
<maxjezy> men, guiden verkar vara för nått annat såg ja nu
<maxjezy> testa som jag sa bara.
<maxjezy> så brukar jag köra mina java appar
<maxjezy> kanske har helt fel dock
<maxjezy> jag är lite snurrig just nu
<maxjezy> antii, halla
<maxjezy> dagon_, hur går det?
<antii> maxjezy: :p
<maxjezy> antii, va görs?
<maxjezy> jobbar och står i?
<antii> maxjezy: :) kom hem precis.. fick igång bilen
<antii> den startade inte :P
<maxjezy> batteriet?
<antii> nej
<antii> bränslepump
<maxjezy> aj
<antii> jag o farsan sprang igång bilen D:
<antii> så den startade iallafall 8].. blir bilmekken på torsdag
<maxjezy> :)
<antii> själv då? :)
<maxjezy> sitter och känner mig lite febrig
<maxjezy> lyssnar på jedi mind tikks
<antii> najs
<maxjezy> ah
<maxjezy> "köpte" vinnie paz senaste album igår
<maxjezy> jeffla bra skit
<antii> najs
<antii> bra skit
<peppis> Hur gör man ett away meddelande här?
<yeager>  /away något
<peppis> yeager: Går de att göra så de står i alla kanaler?
<kodein> det gäller hela nätverket
<kodein> och de andra nätverken med.
<kodein> om du nu är uppkocklad till fler än freenode
<cptblood> gäller la bara ett nätverk eller
<cptblood> hur ska efnet fatta vad som skrivs på freenode? :p
<cptblood> anyways, gnite folks
<kodein> default är att du får ditt away skickat till alla nätverk du är uppkopplad mot (irssi och andra klienter jag använt iaf)
<peppis> Skriver man away i status fönstret?
<kodein> /away kan du skriva vfsh, men visst, kör på statusfönstret du.
<peppis> kodein: tack
<peppis> Hur går man från away?
<vacum>  /away
<vacum> utan text blir du oaway
<peppis> vacum: tack
<lilleman_72> då ska vi se om ngn e vaken?
<lilleman_72> kan man få en färdig 1000hz kernel ??
<lilleman_72> har letat på sidan men hittar inget
<Norrland_jr> 1000Hz kernel?
<lilleman_72> mm
<lilleman_72> Norrland_jr:  det ska vara för CS
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: vad är en 1000Hz kernel?
<lilleman_72> om man får in en annan kärna 1000Hz så sänker man pingen
<lilleman_72> ist för 50-70 i ping kommer man ner till 20-25
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: du får nog kolla runt på lite cs-forum om det.
<lilleman_72> och den belastar inte servern så hårt
<lilleman_72> har en som letar
<lilleman_72> :D
<vacum> kompilera bara
<lilleman_72> en som har lagt FLERA timmar med mig nu :P
<lilleman_72> Norrland_jr:  jag kan sitta med putty men han kan inte komma åt den!
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: uh?
<lilleman_72> vad e kommandot för att se vilka portar som e öppna?
<Norrland_jr> va?
<Norrland_jr> man netstat
<lilleman_72> ok
<Norrland_jr> vem kan inte komma åt vad från var?
<lilleman_72> externt
<lilleman_72> Norrland_jr:  jag fick upp en MASSA saker
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: vad gjorde du då? Läser du nått av de som kommer upp?
<lilleman_72> det komm en massa options, interface, numrexxx...osv osv
<Norrland_jr> prova netstat -an | grep :
<lilleman_72> k
<Norrland_jr> brukar komma fram vettiga saker då
<Norrland_jr> men du har fortfarande inte sagt vad som snubben inte kommer åt
<lilleman_72> tack det var den jag ville ha :P
<lilleman_72> ssh
<Norrland_jr> öppnat portar utåt?
<Norrland_jr> eller innåt blir det för den delen
<lilleman_72> jag sitter på denna datorn med putty
<lilleman_72> tcp6       0      0 :::22                   :::*                    LISTEN
<Norrland_jr> ja... Men.. har du öppnat portar i modemet så att det går att komma åt ssh utifrån?
<lilleman_72> ja
<Markslap> lilleman_72: Vet du var Hz är?
<lilleman_72> Hertz
<lilleman_72> brb
<lilleman_72> Norrland_jr:  kan du kolla om du kan komma åt min maskin nu?
<lilleman_72> via ssh
<Norrland_jr> visst, ge mig ip.
<lilleman_72> r3loaded.no-ip.org
<Norrland_jr> nej
<Markslap> Nepp, fungerade inte att ssh:a 213.65.140.111
<lilleman_72> ok
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: du måste öppna port 22 mot den maskinen
<lilleman_72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557892/
<lilleman_72> men jag HAR öppnat den
<lilleman_72> det fanns förvalt i modemet
<lilleman_72> brb röka
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: det där är _lokalt_ i maskinen
<lilleman_72> Norrland_jr: okey?
<Norrland_jr> ja
<lilleman_72> hur gör jag då?
<Norrland_jr> du har väl ett modem som du kopplat servern till?
<lilleman_72> ja
<lilleman_72> och porten är ÖPPEN
<Norrland_jr> samma som när du öppnade för http
<Norrland_jr> till rätt ip?
<lilleman_72> ja
<Norrland_jr> verkligen rätt port?
<lilleman_72> 22
<Norrland_jr> tcp?
<lilleman_72> ja
<Norrland_jr> ok
<Norrland_jr> startat om routern?
<Markslap> Har du en ssh-server?
<lilleman_72> om jag inte öppnat den porten så hade jag inte kunna ansluta till den
<nicklas_> hello
<lilleman_72> via denna burken
<Markslap> Är din burk utanför det nätverket?
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: well, du får felsöka lite. Finns en sida som heter ping.eu där du kan portscanna dig själv
<lilleman_72> asså sä här e det....servern e kopplad rakt in i modemet...min dator går via en router som sen går in i modemet
<lilleman_72> Secure Shell Server (SSH)	  	Spel- eller programdefinition  Ett spel eller program utgörs av ett eller flera TCP/UDP-portområden. Varje inkommande portområde kan översättas till olika interna portområden i lokalt nätverk. Portområdena kan tilldelas statiskt till enheter, eller dynamiskt med hjälp av en utgående utlösare.   Protokoll	Portområde	Översätt till ...	Utlös protokoll	Utlös port	    TCP	22 - 22	22 - 2
<nicklas_> hrrm, pastebin?
<nicklas_> sorry, take it back
<lilleman_72> sorry
<Markslap> Kolla IPt.
<Markslap> I både routern och servern.
<lilleman_72> denna burk har ip 192.168.0.2....min server har 192.168.1.71
<Norrland_jr> har du öppnat port 22 mot 192.168.1.71 i routern?
<lilleman_72> ja
<lilleman_72> prova igen
<Norrland_jr> då borde det funka om du gjort rätt
<lilleman_72> ja det tycker jag me
<Norrland_jr> nepp
<lilleman_72> men allt i kommandot ger lanip
<lilleman_72> lr local
<Norrland_jr> ja?
<lilleman_72> då MÅSTE det vara ngt på linuxburken
<Norrland_jr> det är ju för det är på den maskinen som öppnar utåt
<Markslap> Den ska inte blockera något direkt.
<Norrland_jr> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Norrland_jr> den lyssnar på alla interface, check
<Norrland_jr> tror det är du/din router som är trasig
<backspace> =)
<lilleman_72> men jag råkade tanka hem ngt paket med nätverk och sen låste allt som har med internet att göra
<lilleman_72> Norrland_jr:  nej det e bara port 22 som verkar korkad
<backspace> Den är fin. "Råkade tanka"
<backspace> =D
<lilleman_72> :s
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: kan du pinga någon adress från servern?
<Norrland_jr> tex google eller vad som helst
<lilleman_72> ja
<Norrland_jr> ok
<lilleman_72> min cs server ligger uppe och rullar
<Norrland_jr> men jag gissar fortfarande på att du gjort något fel i modemet/routern
<Norrland_jr> :o
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: gör om steget där du öppnar upp porten för ssh
<lilleman_72> Norrland_jr:  prova nu...nu finns den inte
<Markslap> Nafallo: :o
<lilleman_72> Norrland_jr:  kommer du åt den+
<lilleman_72> ?
<backspace> Vad säger nmap?
<nicklas_> Nafallo: vad va det?
<lilleman_72> backspace:
<lilleman_72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557899/
<vacum> amelia: grattis!
<Nafallo> vad sag det ut som?
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: nej, fortfarande stängt'
<lilleman_72> då ska jag öppna porten i modemet
<lilleman_72> Norrland_jr:  nu har jag öppnat det
<lilleman_72> den*
<backspace> Hehe
<lilleman_72> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557900/
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557901/
<Norrland_jr> pekar r3loaded.no-ip.org på rätt ipadress då?
<lilleman_72> ja
<Norrland_jr> okej
<lilleman_72> Norrland_jr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557902/
<lilleman_72> nano mot modemet
<lilleman_72> Nmap menar jag
<Norrland_jr> 22 står som filtrerad
<lilleman_72> och det innebär?
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-25
<Norrland_jr> du har ingen fräsig brandvägg igång som står på extra skydd eller liknande?
<lilleman_72> bara linnux & sen modemet
<Norrland_jr> är det ett TG784 modem från telia?
<lilleman_72> TG787
<backspace> "Hm... upgrades"
<backspace> Som Neo skulle ha sagt.
<Norrland_jr> lilleman_72: vad står Toolbox->Firewall på för nått?
<Norrland_jr> standard?
<lilleman_72> mm
<Norrland_jr> ok
<Norrland_jr> valde du Secure Shell Server (SSH) som application och Device valde du din server?
<lilleman_72> ja
<Norrland_jr> och det funkar inte?
<lilleman_72> nej du kommer ju inte  åt den
<Norrland_jr> klicka på broadband connection
<lilleman_72> sen?
<Norrland_jr> sen kopierar du ipadressen från internet fältet
<lilleman_72> 213.65.140.111
<Norrland_jr> ok
<Norrland_jr> jadu, vet inte vad det kan vara som gör att du inte får det att funka. Kan vara nån bugg med modemet eller nått
<Norrland_jr> jag ska då ta och sova nu iaf
<lilleman_72> gn
<lilleman_72> ty iaf Norrland_jr
<nicklas_> sovdags, gn
<nicklas_> hej
<Caly> o/
<nicklas_> nån här?
<kynlem> hur kan jag fråga om mans yrke på svenska?
<kynlem> är det bara "vad är din yrke?", "vad har du för yrke?" eller någon speciell fras?
<virtuald> kynlem: "vad är ditt yrke?" "vad har du för yrke?" eller mer informellt (alldagligt) "vad har du för jobb?" "vad jobbar du med?"
<andol> larsemil: Något för dalnix att ta efter? :) http://gandikitchen.net/post/2010/12/24/New-storage-infrastructure
<Barre> virsh list
<andol>  Id Namn                 Tilstånd
<andol> ---------------------------------- 1 yueh                 kör
<Barre> andol: tjenis... lägut?
<andol> Jorå, rätt stabilt. Själv då?
<Barre> det är väl bra
<kodein> "Tilstånd"
<kodein> whazzap med det?
<cHarNe2> morrn..
<fstxx> ipsec?
<andol> kodein: Jomenfaktiskt
<andol> yeager: ^^ Dig vi ska skylla på? :)
<Barre> det var andols svar på att jag råkade skriva 'virsh list' i fel fönster. Det är allstå en lista på virtuella instanser som körs
<Barre> Coffe: är här idag
<Coffe> Barre,  va bra
<Coffe> Barre,  har enseriös lagrignsfråga
<Barre> skjut
<Barre> Coffe: ^^
<Coffe> jo , jag måste göra om hela mitt raid set
<Coffe> så vi behöver 3 olika raids
<Barre> varför?
<Barre> varför 3 olika raid-set?
<kodein> en raid att sämja dem
<kodein> en raid att tämja dem
<Haffe> En raid för att finna dem.
<kodein> en raid att i mörkrets vida riken krascha dem
<Haffe> 3 raid för alverna, söner av höga konungar.
<andol> Barre: Övertygad? :)
<Barre> andol: hehe... både kodein och Haffe lägger fram starka argument
<Coffe> har 4st 1tb , 15st 2tb , dessa ska delas in i 3 olika , backup, Vhost images och smbStorage
<Coffe> för att om vi råkar ut för en raidset crash igen , så ska inte alllt försvinner
<cHarNe2> Coffe: ska du ha backup på allt?
<Coffe> ett av raidsetten är backupen
<cHarNe2> borde en r5'a klara av det?
<Coffe> våran raid6 dog nyss
<Coffe> så jag vågar inte chansa
<cHarNe2> och ha två diskar som spare om det händer nått?
<cHarNe2> Coffe: hur går det till? o.o
<cHarNe2> försvann allt på hela r6'an?
<lilleman_72> goder morgon alla glada
<Barre> Coffe: personligen skulle jag välja att ha backup på en annan kontroller, helst ett annat system.... men jag hör vad du säger.
<Coffe> Barre,  ja jo , jag med
<Coffe> men den lyxen har jag inte
<cHarNe2> Coffe: men hur förstör man en r6'a?
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  ja , å den var en del i en lvm
<kodein> :((((((((
<Barre> Coffe: 2st R6 (5+2) för 2TB-diskarna, 1st R5 (3+1) för 1TB diskar samt en spare-disk (sista 2TB) som global spare för både 1TB och 2TB diskarna...
<Coffe> okey, jag måste få klartecken på att anv diskar som spare.
<Coffe> cHarNe2,  ja du , en migrering går fel å sparkar ut 3 diskar
<Barre> Coffe: tycker det är lite olyckligt att göra en volym av hela raid-settet, eftersom raid-kort OFTAST (jag har inte jobbat med den modell du använder, så jag vet inte säkert) skapar en IO-kö för varje LUN/Volym. Så det borde bli bättre tryck ju fler LUN du har
<fstxx> ipsec?
<Barre> tvtablå?
<Coffe> Barre, .  hur menar du nu ? blir lite förlorad i alla förkortningar
<Barre> Coffe: ett RAID-set är "enbart" on "virtualisering" och paritetsgrupp för diskarna. Vilken stripe-size samt vilken typ av redundans som du vill uppnå. Av detta "karvar" man sen logiska volymer (LUN: Logical Unit Numbers) och presenterar till maskinen som diskar.
<Coffe> ok, jag visar dom som 1 lun per raidset. men de finns en carving inställning , men den fattar jag inget av
<Barre> Coffe: och oftast så skapas enbart en IO (input/output) kö per logisk volym, och är den väldigt stor så ökar risken att kön till LUN blir full och du får långsamma skrivningar/läsningar.
<Coffe> så , vad gör man då . för att få det bättre ?
<Coffe> gör flera "diskar" av dom å bygger ihop i lvm ?
<Barre> Coffe: carving?? jag skulle gissa på (utan att veta exakt) att du i din kontroller kan sätta en MAX-lun size på ditt raid-set. Ponera att du sätter din på 2TB så skapas automagiskt logiska volymer på den storleken. Så gör du ett RAID-set på 7TB användbar yta så skapas 3st 2TB LUN och 1st 1TB lun och presenteras ut till servern. Dessa kan du (precis som du säger) läggas ihop i LVM
<Barre> Coffe: detta är dock en kvalificerad gissning på vad de menar med carvning
<fstxx> coffe: gör en raid 10 av 14 av 2 TB-diskarna, lägg allt i samma partition, och köp en bandare
<Coffe> Barre, ok, för jag hade en 10gb disk ut till systemet förut
<tomu> 09:46 < Barre> Coffe: carving?? jag skulle gissa på (utan att veta exakt) att du i din kontroller kan sätta en MAX-lun size på ditt raid-set. Ponera att du sätter din på 2TB så skapas automagiskt logiska
<tomu> ops
<Barre> Coffe: jag gissade nästan rätt (om det var auto-carving) du menar? http://cholla.mmto.org/computers/3ware/3dm2/en/3DM_2_OLH-4-6.html
<Barre> 09:43 < tomu> ops
<Barre> ooops :P
<tomu> :)
<Coffe> Barre, ja de är autocarving , det är något bra att ha på  ?
<Barre> Coffe: både ja och nej skulle jag säga ;P
<Coffe> Barre,  tack :)
<Coffe> haha
<Barre> Coffe: det blir fler LUN och en "svårare" administration... fast åandra sidan får du fler IO-köer och potentiellt mer prestanda...
<Coffe> okey , men autocarving, sköter den inte det åt mig då ?
<Barre> Coffe: beror på vad du vill uppnå...
<Coffe> ökad administration gör inget. så kan jag få bättre prestanda så ja tack
<Barre> Coffe: jo.. i din RAID-array, men istället för att få en gigantisk LUN i din linux-installation så får du flera mindre LUN och måste (vare sig du vill eller inte) lägga ytterligare ett lager (LVM2) ovanpå för att skapa filsystem som är större än den storlek du satt i aut-carving
<Barre> Coffe: jag vill dock understryka att jag ALDRIG jobbat med den kontrollern, vet inte hur bra eller dålig den är på att hantera detta, så vi skjuter lite från höften här.
<Coffe> Barre,  lvm måste jag anv ändå i openfiler
<Coffe> Barre,  dina höftskott är bättre än mina sniperskott när de gäller lagring
<Barre> Coffe: vill också dokumentera när ubot2 är på plats att jag starkt rekommenderar att INTE köra produktion och backup bakom samma kontroller :P
<Coffe> Barre,  jag vet :)  men vi ska sedan , skapa en otherlocation copia av backupdisken
<Coffe> Barre,  de 2 r6orna , om jag vill att ena ska vara större, att den ska få ca 70%
<Coffe> Barre,  jag tror jag ska ringa dig. blir snurrig
<Barre> Coffe: vad menar du med större? du har 15st diskar att leka med, och vill ha två raid-set, det är bara att fundera på vilken raid-nivå du vill ha och hur många diskar som det skall vara i varje raid-set.
<Barre> Coffe: personligen skulle jag ALDRIG göra en RAID5 på 2TB diskar (och skulle fundera både en och två gånger på att använda 1TB diskar i ett RAID5), så enligt mig finns det enbart två RAID-nivåer för 2TB diskar, RAID1 och RAID6, vilka givetvis kan kombineras med en överliggande stripe och blir RAID10 eller RAID60.
<Barre> Coffe: och jag antar att RAID1 är för dyrt eftersom du får 50% overhead, medans RAID6 är billigare
<Barre> ur ett volym perspektiv, that is
<Coffe> Barre,  ja men jag behöver att backup r6 är större än vhost r6
<Barre> Coffe: mm.. antingen har du då istället en R6 (4+2) för vhost och en R6(7+2) för backup och skiter i spare-disk (personligen skulle jag inte gjort så), eller så gör du en design med volymer och diskar som är anpassat efter behovet och införskaffar infrastruktur som möter dessa behov ;)
<Coffe> så 4+2 och 6+2 funkar inte ?
<Coffe> bävar inför att nu ta bort LVM å sedan de förstörda raid sets .
<Barre> Coffe: vet inte om det fungerar för er, men rent tekniskt är det en möjlighet...
<Barre> Coffe: jag blir lite orolig över situationen dock, att detta skulle på något sätt uppfattas som att jag rekommenderar er att göra på detta sätt... jag understryker att jag diskuterar med dig om olika senarier och tänkbara lösningar, men jag kan inte rekommomendera er att göra antingen si eller så. Jag har för liten kunskap om era förutsättningar och utmaningar för att kunna göra det
<Barre> inser "standard disclaimer" here...
<Barre> s/inser/insert/
<Coffe> Barre,  du är helt fri från ansvar. de ända du kan anklagas för , är att vara hjälpsam och snäll .. så fy dig :P
<Barre> :p
<Coffe> Barre,  jag står för nästa lunch
<Barre> Coffe: haha... jag bokar bort på edsbacka krog då ;P
<Coffe> sibylla har billig varmkorv :P
<kynlem> virtuald: tack :)
<Coffe> Barre, Carve Size (GB): den föreslår 2048
<Barre> Coffe: 2TB.. tyckte mig läsa att det enbart gick att välja Carve Size mellan 1TB (1024) och 2TB (2048)
<Coffe> ok jag kan skriva in ett värde, men då kör jag på det
<Coffe> jag undrar va tusan som e knas med mina nya seagate diskar ,
<antii> Du skulle köpt WD!
<andol> Ähh, hårddiskar är onda, oavsett fabrikat.
<Barre> Coffe: kanske behövs en firmware uppdatering?
<Coffe> hittar ingen
<Coffe> Barre, , hur tusan vet man sedan vilken dev , som pekar till vilken caving på vilet raidset ?
<xindz> Tja, Vart i Ubuntu 10.4 ställer jag in vilken default gateway jag ska köra? Jag vill att tap0 (openVPN) ska användas
<Norrland_jr> xindz: det brukar skickas ut via openvpn en default route till klienterna. Minns inte exakt hur. Fast det är nånstans i openvpn.conf :)
<larsemil> route add default gw tap0 ??
<xindz> Det har jag testat
<xindz> Kan lägga upp min client config
<xindz> http://pastebin.com/nL23NCsE
<xindz> Sådär ser den ut
<Barre> Coffe: det borde gå att lista ut, på något enkelt sätt :) volym-1 torde bli sda, och så vidare..
<Barre> Coffe: har nu något cli för kontrollern? tw_cli kanske det heter? http://www.3ware.com/support/UserDocs/CLIGuide-9.2.1.1.pdf
<larsemil> Barre: bokat indienresa?
<Barre> larsemil: huh?
<Barre> larsemil: ahhhh.....
<larsemil> Barre: så jag får passa barnen
<Barre> larsemil: jag kom på det :)  nej, det får bli när jag har klart med nytt jobb...
<Barre> :P
<larsemil> något nytt?
<Barre> inte än.. jag sa upp mig i fredags dock...
<larsemil> j odet sa du
<Barre> ok... börjar bli senil m.a.o. :/
<Coffe> Barre,  jag har ju nu fått en Vdisk av varje carving
<Barre> Coffe: mm.. och då borde den första uniten vara den första device-filen i linux också
<Coffe> Barre,  den visar inte de i raid kortet jag ser bara hela units , inte nerbrytet i carvings
<Barre> Coffe: det borde inte vara så att den presenteras ut olika ordning från kontrollern varje gång kontrollern startas, eller?
<Coffe> Barre,  det hoppas jag inte :)
<Barre> Coffe: så en 'tm_cli c0 show unitsstatus' visar enbart tre units?
<Barre> s/tm/tw/
<Barre> Coffe: så en 'tw_cli /c0 show unitsstatus' visar enbart tre units?  (så kanske syntax är :/)
<Coffe> Barre, ska kolla
<Barre> Coffe: det ser ut som du får gå in på varje volym (eller vad de kallar för unit) och kolla vilka volymer som är skapade.: tw_cli /c0/u1 show
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> tack :)
<larsemil> bamsefar: hur länge är han i egupten dååå?
<Coffe> där ser jag v , men frågan e ju sedan , hur jag matchar det ut till vad den ser i sustemet :) haha
<Coffe> <--- är på djupt vatten
<Coffe> å bara barre som livboy
<larsemil> Coffe: men det är en ruskigt bra livboj
<Barre> haha...
<Barre> Coffe: du kan inte lista ut det genom att titta i /proc/scsi/scsi filen då?
<Coffe> Barre, jo nu när jag vet man kan göra det, så kan jag de
<zChris> data = "Hej" print(data[-1]) ger j ? (Python3)
<larsemil> zChris: ja? minustecknen är väl hur många tecken den ska visa bakifrån sett? -2 borde visa ej
<zChris> larsemil: ^^
<larsemil> nej
<larsemil> -2 borde visa e
<larsemil> och -3 h
<Coffe> Barre,  har 3 olika lun,
<zChris> data[-2:] ger ej tror jag?
<larsemil> zChris: ja
<Coffe>  /voteKing Barre
<larsemil> Coffe: löste du problemet?
<Coffe> larsemil, släng å gör om :)
<Coffe> men akta dig för seagate diskar säger jag bara
<Barre> Coffe: får du till det? vad säger /var/log/messages då? där borde du kunna lista ut vilken device-file som accocieras till vilken lun, och på så sätt räkna ut vilket-raid-set det tillhör..
<Barre> Coffe: och när du väl lista ut det, så använd LVM och/eller UUID istället för device-filerna..
<Coffe> jag kan anv ID å sedan lun för att lista ut det, för ID verkar stämma med Unit i raidkortet
<Barre> great
<larsemil> hur nollar jag dnscachen på min lokala dator?
<johanbr> beror på vad du kör... osäker på om en standardinstallation har dns-cache öht
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: du kan testa köra "sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart" om du nu har nscd installerat
<larsemil> har pekat om *.domän.se. dev.domän.se har jag använt innan jag pekade om och den pekar fortfarande fel. pelle.domän.se har jag inte använt och det fungerar.
<larsemil> kanske är min router..
<larsemil> startar om den
<cHarNe2> larsemil: men det är rätt ip på DNS-servern?
<johanbr> larsemil: det är kanske din ISP som cachar?
<larsemil> well well det löser sig nog snart.
<larsemil> nu vare klart
<andol> larsemil: Gör några dig-frågor där du explicit anger vilken DNS-server du frågar, så ser du ju vara delayen ligger någonstans.
<Barre> andol: ska man köra sitt ipv6 med dhcp eller inte?
<larsemil> Barre: Beror väl på om du orkar ställa in manuellt eller inte.?
<Barre> larsemil: men det gör jag väl enbart en gång, eller? Alltså en range i mitt dhcp-scope...
<larsemil> Barre: jo jo. min poäng var ju bara att det väl är smidigare än att ange statiska ip på klienterna?
<Barre> larsemil: men ipv6 är väl självkonfigurerande (SLAAC StateLess Address Auto Configuration), men hjälp av router-advitiser?
<Barre> kanske dns och sånt även konfigureras it router advitiser multicasst paket?
<Coffe> ja , vi har ett proj att göra klart alla våra system för ipv6
<Barre> frågar öppet med tittar hårt på andol, bamsefar och amelia
<Coffe> Barre,  ha ha
<Coffe> frågan om våran isp stödjer ipv6 än
<Coffe> någon som har någon bra url , för att läsa sig till , vad som behövs etc
<Barre> Coffe: funderar på att konvertera hemmet till ipv6 och tunnla via sixx.net
<Coffe> jag vill ha ett äkta å så fall
<Barre> s/sixx/sixxs/
 * Philip5 är sugen på semla
<andol> Barre: Varför skulle du vilja använda DHCP istället för IPv6:s autoconf?
<Barre> andol: det var det som var frågan ju...
<Barre> andol: hur konfigureras dns och sånt med autoconf?
<andol> Barre: Ahh, tänkte inte på det :)
<Norrland_jr> men skickas inte sånt med i autoconf?
<andol> Jo, men var tvungen att tänka. Rätt säker på att autoconf fixar det med.
<Norrland_jr> hm, kanske borde läsa på det igen :)
<Norrland_jr> längesen man lekte med ipv6
<Barre> andol: sist jag kollade så fanns det inget som beskrev DNS i SLAAC
<Barre> jag blir så extremt snurrig när jag försöker förstå ipv6
<larsemil> kör på ipv4 istället!
<andol> Barre: Slängde just ett öga på min radvd demon, och den har mycket riktigt möjlighet att sända ut information angående vilken rekusrive DNS klienten vill använda.
<Barre> andol: ok... haha... 12/1-2011 Support RFC6106 by adding DNS Search List support. From Pierre Ossman.   ny feature kan man kalla det
<Barre> erkänner villigt att det var längre sen än 2 veckor jag kollade det
<Barre> andol: tackar
<larsemil> Usch vad jag tycker det är svårt att lämna offerter på utvecklingsjobb
<larsemil> hur var det, var det någon från dalarna i kanalen? Markslap var du från dalarna?
<kodein> alla med vett i skallen är väl dalkarlar?
<Coffe> i nya grubb, vilken fil är det man ska ändra för att få fram boot menyn  ?
<kodein> det lär väl vara menu.lst precis som i grub1?
<kodein> gissningsvis attributet hiddenmenu...
<Coffe> tack
<Coffe> måste då drömt dom ändrat det
<andol> Barre: I övrigt så har åtminstone min sixxs-tunnel hemma fungerar riktigt stabilt åtminstone nästan hela tiden.
<Coffe> kodein,  har jag ingen
<kodein> men jag har!
<andol> Coffe: Vad gäller grub2 så vill du åtminstone på en Ubuntu-dator ändra i /etc/default/grub, och sen köra update-grub så att /boot/grub/grub.cfg uppdateras
<Coffe> andol,   ja , jag hittade , men den hoppar ändå direkt in på att starta upp, å har något FS error , å jag får aldrig prompt så jag kan laga
<andol> Coffe: Tja, jag kan ännu inte grub2-syntaxen som något rinnande vatten, men det här verkar vara en bra guide -, had Bush made this pick it would be lampooned as being too corporate etc etc etc.
<andol> I understand that people want to give lawyers the benefit of the doubt and not judge them by who they represent, but honestly, I find that logic appalling. Would we really be saying that for a lawyer who defended the Catholic church in the sex abuse scandal? No, b/c anyone with _any_ integrity would likely walk away from that...or anyone with any political smarts. Same in this case. It seems clear this man is not about ideals or principles but rather 
<andol> Oj, totalt felklistrat :)
<andol> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<andol> sådärja
<Coffe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 läser jag
<andol> Funkar nog den också :)
<Coffe> tack andol
<Coffe> df -h
<larsemil> /dev/sda1              19G  4,7G   13G  27% /
<Coffe> ha ha larsemil
<Norrland_jr> :)
<Philip5> Squarism: mr kernel
<larsemil> Coffe: man måste ju
<larsemil> nu hämta barn på dagis
<coobra> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs246.snc6/179477_498675971266_166119576266_6242544_3546573_n.jpg
<coobra> ice
<coobra> tur man ska dit i sommar
<Coffe> larsemil,  klockrent :)
<Squarism> Philip5, maestro
<Philip5> Squarism: tänkte faktiskt ge mig på att porta natty-kärnan till maverick idag
<Philip5> men så kom annat emellan
<Squarism> natty vet jag inte vad det är?
<Squarism> 11.04?
<Philip5> jepp
<johanbr> funkar det inte att installera den rakt av?
<johanbr> om den inte behöver nyare udev, eller nåt sånt...
<andol> Philip5: Hur mycket behövs portas då, kontra att bara använda den rakt av?
<Coffe> lol , leka med virt maskiner på shared storage , harfördelar
<Coffe> mountar bråkade img in i en annan . å kan köra fsck
<andol> Philip5: Alternativt tänker du dig att använda kunna använda sådant som linux-libc-dev etc?
<Philip5> typ
<Coffe> ibland undrar jag bara vad vissa tänker på .. bootar rescue mode, å nu ska jag skriva in root lösenord. öhhh va
<Philip5> bbl
<Maxk> Hej, när jag fullscreenar en flash stream/video på min sekundära monitor så hamnar den på min primära, finns det nån lösning?
<andol> larsemil: Erm, varför skulle Loopia ha något med dina PTR-records att göra?
<larsemil> andol: fan jag förstår inte det där med ptr records! vart ska de stå då?
<andol> larsemil: PTR-records är alltså en helt separat zon-hierarki, där zonen är kopplade/delegerade till ip-ranges, och inte till eventuella motsvarande domäner.
<larsemil> andol: men sätter jag upp egna eller är det blixtvik som gör det?
<andol> larsemil: Det beror på om blixtvik har delegerat en ptr-zon till dig eller ej.
<larsemil> andol: eller om jag t.ex har en vps någonstanns, hur ordnar jag ptr för den?
<andol> larsemil: Vad gäller en VPS så har du antingen fått en zon delegerat alt. så sköter VPS-leverantören det åt dig, varpå du ev. kan ordna det genom någon webb-kontrollpanel eller så.
<deejay> Ingen som har sett yaroze idag?
<yarre> deejay: här
<deejay> meh , vad är det för roligt nic?
<yarre> hehe
<deejay> aim ffs!
<yarre> inte hemma ju deejay
<deejay> vart är du?
<yarre> mamma
<deejay> need you now!
<larsemil> andol: du är som vanligt en klippa!
<R2D21> Om man har ett Gb kort och ett 100mbit. Väljs det snabbare i alla lägen? Tänker även på en bärbar som kopplar upp sug mot en router både trådlöst och med kabel...
<Norrland_jr> R2D21: kör en route -n i terminal
<Norrland_jr> så ser du vilket interface som har högst metric
<Norrland_jr> eller vilken route som har högst/lägst metric
<R2D21> Norrland_jr, Okej då vet jag va det värdet är till för...
<Norrland_jr> R2D21: yes, ungefär som avstånd :). Hög metric == långt och jobbigt
<xindz> Tja, Vart i Ubuntu 10.4 ställer jag in vilken default gateway jag ska köra? Jag vill att tap0 (openVPN) ska användas
<backspace> Vore det fel av mig att "tipsa" om hur man gör via kommandoraden?
<Norrland_jr> xindz: fick du inte till det tidigare med hjälp av client.conf till openvpn?
<xindz> Nope
<xindz> Ingen svarade :/
<backspace> Finns ju vissa som gnäller över att allt skall göras grafiskt.
<xindz> http://pastebin.com/nL23NCsE - Min client cfg
<backspace> xindz: route add default gw ipadress
<xindz> i cfgn ?
<Norrland_jr> i server.conf: "# IF you want your all of your clients traffic though your vpn out your connection then add this.
<Norrland_jr> push redirect-gateway 10.8.0.1
<xindz> Kör min vpn server i pfSense
<xindz> Har för mig den ska lösa sånt själv
<R2D21> eth0 har ett wlan0 har 2?
<Norrland_jr> sen byter du ut 10.8.0.1 mot det ipnummer tun/tap interfacet på servern har
<xindz> yepp
<Norrland_jr> R2D21: paste?
<xindz> Ska jag behöva lägga till push redirect-gateway 10.8.0.1 också ?
<Norrland_jr> xindz: ja, men som sagt. Byt ut 10.8.0.1 mot vad du nu har på serverns vpn interface
<R2D21> Norrland_jr, Nej det är inte den bärbara som irc klienten rullar på.
<xindz> mjo, det fattar jag :)
<Norrland_jr> R2D21: okey
<Norrland_jr> R2D21: vad står det för ip på dem då?
<Norrland_jr> typ 169.x.x.x?
<xindz> Norrland_jr Jag kan inte connecta alls när jag har lagt in push redirect-gateway 10.0.0.0
<Norrland_jr> xindz: du har nog inte 10.0.0.0 som ipadress på serverns vpn-interface
<R2D21> Norrland_jr, Ja det är två olika iaf.
<Norrland_jr> okey
<Zambezi> Norrland_jr: PM?
<Norrland_jr> Zambezi: go
<xindz> Testat med 192.168.1.0 och 10.0.0.1
<R2D21> Norrland_jr, Nej bägge värdena är samma 192.168.1.0 och 255.255.255.0
<Norrland_jr> R2D21: ah, 255.255.255.0 är broadcast :). Den kan du strunta i
<xindz> Norrland stendött
<R2D21> Norrland_jr, Jo jag antog det.
<Norrland_jr> xindz: vad heter vpn interfacet på servern?
<xindz> Som sagt, Den körs på pfSense
<xindz> Och över WAN
<Norrland_jr> mkay
<Norrland_jr> hm, svårt att säga
<xindz> Men kan det vara så enkelt att jag har glömt att lägga in en 0 i min cfg?
<xindz> För mitt interface heter tun0 och det står tun i cfgn
<Norrland_jr> xindz: prova :)
<xindz> Har inte lappisen här
<zChris> Hur jämnför man 2 strängar i Python 3 ?
<coobra> :o
<Haffe> strcmp?
<Haffe> Eller är det c?
<zChris> ja det är C
<zChris> Har läst nånstans att det ska räcka med ==
<zChris> men det verkar inte göra det :S
<Haffe> Det ska väl räcka med att skriva sträng1 == sträng 2
<zChris> Mm har läst nått om det men det blir fel iaf
<Haffe> Vad får du för fel?
<zChris> Det blir inte true :P
<Haffe> Är strängarna lika då?
<zChris> Haffe, nej det var dom itne ^^
<zChris> inte*
<Haffe> Vi har kanske hittat problemet?
<zChris> Japp
<Haffe> Jag är så bra att jag har rätt till och med när jag har fel :)
<zChris> Haffe: ^^ En bra egenskap!
<peppis> Förslag på iphone ringsignaler
<peppis> ??
<Haffe> Flyglarm.
<Haffe> Ubåtsdykningslarm.
<kodein> jag har hört att pruttljud är populära
<Haffe> Nanananaananananaana, batman.
<vacum> peppis: http://skicka.vacum.se/Yip-Yip.m4r
<vacum> peppis: http://skicka.vacum.se/Yes%20Sir,%20Ich%20Kann%20Boogie.m4r
<peppis> vacum: ??
<vacum> peppis: du fick 2 ringsignaler!
<vacum> peppis: vill du ha nått mer? kakor till kaffet?
<kodein> epic sax guy är ju alltid poppis?
<peppis> vacum: och, gärna, ska bara hämta hem de
<peppis> vacum: skicka gärna över flera
<vacum> de där är de bästa jag har
<peppis> vacum: http://skicka.vacum.se/Yes%20Sir,%20Ich%20Kann%20Boogie.m4r
<vacum> yes sir?
<peppis> vacum: kakor till kaffet?
<yeager> andol, nej, om det är libvirt så är det en fedora-översättare som gjort ett mindre bra jobb
<vacum> nej
 * andol vägrar att tro att det finns översättning som inte yeager är skyldig till :)
<peppis> vacum: Men spelar ingen roll om du tycker om de
<yeager> andol, hehe, i detta fall är jag oskyldig :)
<peppis> yeager: vet du någon bra?
<andol> yeager: Vilket är lämpligaste sättet att påpeka översättningsmissar i sammanhanget? Maila listat "Language-Team:" i po-filen?
<yeager> andol, nja, vi kan ta emot det på tp-sv@listor.tp-sv.se om du vill. det är där de flesta översättare finns. annars kan du skicka till Last-Translator med Cc till tp-sv
<andol> yeager: Ok, ska bara dubbelkolla utifall att det är ordnat i git:master innan jag drar iväg ett mail.
<yeager> andol, vilket program menar du?
<andol> yeager: libvirt
<yeager> andol, ah, det är fedora, inte mitt problem :)
<andol> yeager: fast tp-sv@ gäller fortfarande alltså?
<yeager> andol, japp
<cptblood> om jag sulat bort lösenordet för min ubuntu installation/sudo användare, hur göra?
<cptblood> jag har fysisk access ofc
<peppis> någon som har låten: Frida, upp och hoppa?
<backspace> www.grooveshark.com
<backspace> cptblood: Tror att om du söker på "recover lost root password ubuntu" så hittar du snabb hjälp.
<peppis> backspace: Hade den på min iphone, men försvann
<backspace> Lääängesen man behövde boota in i annan runlevel och editera passwd
<backspace> peppis: Tokigt.
<backspace> peppis: Men nu kan du ju streama den istället.
<backspace> Lite mer 2011 än att ha musik liggandes. =)
<yeager> vad säger ni? Boxee, Apple TV eller PlayOnHD?
<backspace> Boxee har ju ett grymt trevligt forum.
<backspace> De lyssnar t.o.m på användarna. =)
<backspace> Testkörde Boxee på Mac Minin. Väldigt trevlig mjukvara faktiskt. Dock har de en bit kvar även om de baserar det på källkod från XBMC.
<yeager> jo, och xbmc har precis släppts för apple tv
<backspace> Mja, det var en ganska trevlig skräll från XBMCs sida.
<amelia> jag behöver en gammal iphone. någon som tröttnat på sin?
<backspace> amelia: Du borde hitta flertalet på begagnatmarknaden, eller?
<cptblood> löste det backspace, men nu behöver jag komma på vilken knapp = finns på engelskt tgb layout :)
<backspace> Finns väl säkert flertalet första generations iPhone där.
<amelia> backspace: vill ju veta vem man köper av och till ett rimligt pris.
<amelia> behöver den bara som fjärrkontroll. :P
<backspace> Skaffa den nya iPaden istället. =)
<amelia> usch nej
<backspace> Stooor fjärris.
<amelia> vi fick erbjudande om att köpa sånna på jobbet ordentligt billigt, men det känns ändå inte värt det.
<yeager> köpte en logitech harmony 1100 idag
<antii> yeager: omg
<antii> yeager: farligt med lön!
<antii> men den ser lagom najs ut 8)
<yeager> antii, den kändes minst plastig av alla fjärrisar
<antii> heh
<antii> ska köpa en harmony 650
<backspace> Funderade på en större Harmony. Men iom priset kan man lika gärna köpa en platta.
<backspace> Försöker lägga fram det för tanten.
<backspace> Hon har inte nappat ännu.
<antii> Kostar apdyrt ju
<amelia> hmm, jag kanske ska tröstshoppa något annat..
<antii> XBMC på Androiden var trevligt
<antii> amelia: varför tröstshoppa? D:
<backspace> 4500 för den billigaste tror jag?
<backspace> En Harmony 1100 ca 3000:-
<antii> 650 kostar 700 8)
<backspace> 650 är begränsad till 5 enheter vad jag kan läsa mig till.
<antii> mm
<backspace> One pallar ju desto fler.
<antii> men kostar dubbla också
<antii> köpa efter behov
<backspace> Ja jo, som alltid.
<backspace> Men inte köper jag en kontroll för att styra allt och sen lämna DACen utanför.
<backspace> Känns tokigt. =)
<antii> :)
<backspace> Näe, man får hoppas att det släpps en Androidplatta någon gång som är något att ha.
<kodein> motorola xoom verkar lovande.
<antii> aa
<antii> ge mig en androidlur med fysiskt tgb 8)!
<antii> med lite fräsigare specs.
<peppis> En låt på ca 40 sekunder vill jag ha
<antii> peppis: http://goo.gl/8WAzU
<peppis> antii: vill ha en låt till luren
<backspace> 40 sekunders ringsignal?
<backspace> Kan inte vara roligt att ringa dig.
<backspace> =)
<peppis> backspace: ok, men iphone vill ha de så
<backspace> peppis: Måste låten vara exakt 40 sekunder annars så kan du inte använda den som ringsignal?
<antii> backspace: det är iPhone 8)
<backspace> Å fan.
<backspace> Visste jag inte. =)
<peppis> backspace: nej, men ca så läng
<peppis> hittade en ska bara lyckas tanka ner den
<zChris> Hardtyped language ftw
<backspace> Måste ju finnas en motsvarighet för Ringdroid i Apples affär?
<peppis> jo
<peppis> vill ha ica låten som jag hittade på youtub
<peppis> ICA reklam - Ekologiska
<peppis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU6wDPvjc5o
<nicklas_> yo
<Maxk> Vilken är bästa webbläsaren för ubuntu? känns som Firefox är snabbare än Chronium
<nicklas_> Maxk: vilken som är bäst? är nog en smaksak du
<jstr> ok, jag klantade mig just. Satte upp Evolution att synca mot ett av mina hotmailkonton med pop3, glömde klicka i "keep messages on server". Nu är inget kvar i inboxen på servern, allt är lokalt. Går det synca medelanden som är lokala tillbaka till servern
<jstr> ?
<jstr> löste det genom att logga in på webinterfacet och återställa saker från "deleted" mappen
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-26
<Maxk> Hej, jag försöker få ett programm som heter FlashVideoReplacer att fungera men får upp "FlashVideoReplacer detected that you have a fully compatible plugin. However, you need to set MimeType to application/x-mplayer2 for it to handle all video formats" var kan jag ändra "MimeType" ?
<ePax> gäsp
<peppis> Morn
<andol> morn
<Barre> morrn morrn
<cHarNe2> güten morgens..
<phnom> Morrn
<Philip5> jahapp om man skulle köpa lite nytt datorporrigt idag och hotta upp sin dator kanske
<Philip5> så den blir lite sexigare :D
<andol> Philip5: Kom just på att det var den 25:e igår eller? :)
<Philip5> typ :D
<Philip5> har väntat i typ 3 veckor på att slå till
<kodein> alla mina pengar försvann :(
<Philip5> tänkte slå till på ny cpu, mb och minne
<andol> Philip5: Vad lutar det åt att det blir för skoj då?
<Philip5> i7 2600k
<Philip5> skulle egentligen vilja ha en sandy bridge för en riktig i7a
<andol> ok
<antii> Philip5: SSD!
<Philip5> för 1356 dvs
<Philip5> de ska tydligen inte dyka upp förrän i Q3 och så länge orkar jag inte vänta
<Philip5> antii: kanske kan bli i nästa steg
<antii> SSD är najs.
<andol> Japp
<Philip5> har du en eller?
<antii> Ja
<antii> Sandforce 1200.
<antii> 285 read/285 write 8)
<Philip5> är den top notch eller börjar bli gammal redan?
<antii> top notch
<antii> nya sandforce kresten är ju på g så lär ju komma i vår.. 500 read/500 write på dem
<antii> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=624262 kör jag
 * andol kör "bara" med X-25M, men har å andra sidan två av dem i en RAID0:a.
<antii> :)
<antii> Philip5: lätt värt o köpa iallafall, allt startar på ms..
<Philip5> antii: du är bara konservativ ;)
<coobra> hmms
<backspace> Det ska ta lite tid när man startar saker så man hinner dricka lite kaffe i lugn och ro.
<Philip5> just ja
<Philip5> antii: hur länge har du haft din ssd?
<antii> Philip5: 3mån
<antii> Philip5: står ju i recensionen?
<antii> :-)
<Philip5> läste inte att just du skrivit nått
<antii> D:
<Philip5> jag har bara varit lite orolig för hållbarheten på ssd över tid
<Philip5> verkar också som det är klokt att vänta lite till då det snart verkar dyka upp sata3 ssd
<antii> verkar funka smid här
<antii> TRIm är najs med.
<kodein> jag tror ju att det där med att ssd skulle hålla sämre än hårddiskar är rätt överdrivet
<antii> ja
<backspace> Ja, SSD-utvecklingen är nog bara i sin vagga.
<kodein> hårddisken uppfanns på julafton 1954. var kommer SSD vara om 50 år? ;)
<Philip5> antii: då kan du köpa en sådan här åt mig tycker jag som en sen julklapp ;)  http://www.corsair.com/solid-state-drives/performance-3-series/performance-3-series-p3-256-solid-state-hard-drive.html
<Philip5> antii: ångrade mig... jag kan ta en sådan här istället :P  http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?e=605423
<kodein> jag tar isf en http://www.ramsan.com/products/2 eller tio
<kodein> köra lite infiniband mot <33
<cHarNe2> kodein: lite overkill? :P
<Philip5> fast infiniband måste ha sämre svarstider än pci-e direkt i burken
<Philip5> inte riktigt samma användingsområde tror jag
<kodein> Philip5: enligt snubbar jag pratat med på NSC har de i stort sett samma hastighet mellan noderna som inom dem, om jag förstod det rätt
<kodein> men jag kan leva med att det blir /lite/ långsammare om det istället är 10T SLC :)
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> undrar hur min maverick installation klarar bytet av moderkort och cpu och om jag kommer slippa en hel ominstallation
<Philip5> kan bli intressant. har nog aldrig bytt så utan att ominstallera burken samtidigt
<backspace> Philip5: Det kommer nog gå så bra så.
<Philip5> hehe, vi får hoppas
<Coffe> det var någon här som tipsade om hur man kan kunde plocak ut ldap eller kerberos info från en dns server.
<cHarNe2> Philip5: jag bytte moderkort, ddr2 till ddr3, nvidia till ati. utan att installera om w7 :D
<Philip5> mest är det nog om den kommer strula med uefi på nya moderkortet och inte legacy bios
<Philip5> kan säkert sätta i legacy bios mode men man vill väl köra uefi om man kan
<cHarNe2> vaför skulle det strula?
<andol> Coffe: Tja, om inte annat borde du kunna plocka KDC och sådär via DNS.
<Coffe> andol,  ja , vi hade det fungerade innan , men vissa ändraing i namn topologin, och nu fungerar det inte längre
<andol> ok
<Coffe> har en TXT som berättar vilken realm
<dagon_> så var man hemma igen
<dagon_> känns skönt med en lina som inte går ner varannan minut
<Philip5> toppen
<dagon_> mycket
<dagon_> saknat mig? :)
<Philip5> tok heller, har varit så lugnt och skönt ;P
<virtuald> realms i dns… fattas bara dungeons och monster så kan vi börja prata
<yarre> dagon_: idle     : 0 days 16 hours 39 mins 16 secs [signon: Sat Nov 27 19:39:19 2010] :)
<yarre> now thats stable :D
<dagon_> yarre: min lina är stabil, kanske inte shellets :P
<Coffe> andol,  problemet är att våran realm inte alls har något gemensamt med vårt dns namn
<andol> Coffe: Jag gissar att man skulle kunna vara utav åsikten att ni i sådant fall gör Fel :P
<Coffe> andol,  vad jag förstår när jag läser , så ska man kunna lägga en TXT fil för den domänen klienten tillhör . om vilken realm den ska anv sig av.
<andol> Mycket möjligt har inte sysslat med Kerberos på ett tag, och då var det utan direkt DNS-stöd.
<thek> hej
<Philip5> tjena
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<ePax> Undrar om usb trådlösa högtalarna skulle funka bre genom en bärande vägg.
<ePax> bra*
<kodein> try it and see
<kodein> men troligten
<ePax> jag får väl göra det :D
 * Philip5 surfar lite mer om ny hårdvara... :)
 * Barre gör samma sak
<Philip5> Barre: härmis!
<Barre> Philip5: men jag vill också vara lika tuff som du :)
<Philip5> så klart... det vill ju alla men det är inte lätt. krävs år av träning ;)
<Barre> Philip5: men jag håller på att plocka ihop en lista över prylar till mitt nätverk (eller nätvärk som borde vara den korrekta stavningen)
<Philip5> en inköpslista eller?
<Barre> Philip5: mmm
<Philip5> samma här
<Philip5> jämför ddr3-minnen
<Philip5> funderar på om det är värt 150 kr extra för corsair xms3 Vengeance istället för vanliga xms3
<Philip5> de lite dyrare ska vara "noga utvalda" i samma serie
<Barre> Philip5: och jag har 315m Cat6 kabel och en patchpanel på listan
<Philip5> lite annan design och mer kylflens på dem
<Philip5> spännande
<Philip5> jag har cpu, mb och minne på min
<thek> Någon som vet tricket för att starta om ubuntu one när det fastnat i 9.10 ? Det hände för någon månad sedan men jag har glömt hur jag gjorde :(
<Philip5> vet inte vad det är för trick du tänker på?
<Philip5> funkar inte vanlig reboot?
<Philip5> ctrl+alt+del?
<thek> Finns det några Wine-användare här?
<spacebug-> ibland
<thek> Jag brukar ibland lira Left for Dead2 men det har skitit sig med steam uppdateringen i december (tror jag det var).
<thek> Nu vill inte spelet starta trots att det fungerat i princip felfritt under flera månader.
<thek> Någon som vet hur man hackar till det? Eller måste hacka Wine till och med?
<Zambezi> thek: #winehq
<thek> Zambezi: Nu är mina förhoppningar lite djupare än så.
<thek> zambezi: Det ligger helt klart i ubuntu-anhängarnas intresse att spelstödet fungerar bra. Jag letar eftersom någon att jobba med på det här.
<thek> Dessutom vore det trevligt att lära känna någon svensk som vill delta.
<Zambezi> thek: Annars kan säkert någon i den tråden hjälp.
<thek> jo säkert. tack. Det är mer att det uppkommer alltid problem med wine och spel och det kommer aldrig sluta, så det känns säkrast att lära sig hur wine fungerar och bygga en ubuntu-wine-community (alltså ett mer specializerat intressekluster)
<thek> .oO( skrev jag just specialiserat med Z... ?!)
<cahoot> och kluster!
<thek> spacebug- Har du grottat i wine-kernel förr?
<yarre> nån som kan hjälpa mig med umask?
<andol> !ask | yarre
<ubot2> yarre: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<yarre> oh plz
<kodein> jag kan inte iaf
<kodein> jag läser tyvärr inte tankar.
<spacebug-> thek: nej
<mne> ursäkta jag bara undrar vad jag ska göra då jag inte får något aktiveringsmail efter att ha försökt registrera mig på ubuntu-se
<mne> har försökt regga mig en gång till men då står det att anvnamn och epostadress är upptagna
<mne> har även requestat nytt lösenord men då känns inte användarnamn och epost igen
<mne> och ja, jag har kollat spam
<mne> men det kanske tar lite tid, var inte mer än 2h sedan jag reggade mig tror jag
<jenka> Någon som har en bra "how to" eller kan berätta hur jag recompilar min kernel. Behöver ändra den till 1000 hz från 100 för att få ut det bästa av mina spel servrar. :)
<kodein> för google är trasigt idag?
<jenka> hmm ska se efter
<kodein> http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/Kernel-Build-HOWTO.html
<kodein> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<kodein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<kodein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kodein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56835
<kodein> http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-compile-kernel-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<kodein> http://www.question-defense.com/2010/09/26/how-to-recompile-your-ubuntu-10-10-kernel-for-patching-or-to-add-support-for-a-specific-device
<kodein> http://wiki.linuxportalen.se/index.php/Kompilera_Linuxkärnan
<johanbr> kärnan har inte varit satt till 100 Hz på väldigt länge...
<kodein> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=43054
<cHarNe2> kodein: :)
<johanbr> aha, fel av mig tydligen...
<jenka> kodein: tack (: btw google funka tydligen :S
<kodein> http://opensource.idg.se/2.1014/1.238343/sa-kompilerar-du-din-egen-linuxkarna
<vs-hs> du är en kärna
<Falcon|> vs-hs: du kan vara en kärna
<kodein> möjligen pudelns kärna
<dagon_> jag hatar flash
<kodein> det är nog ömsesidigt.
<dagon_> förmodligen inte
<vs-hs> xD
<maxjezy> är en kärna samma som ett frö?
<backspace> Nej.
<vs-hs> Blululu.
<kodein> skärpning nu.
<kodein> det här är en allvarlig kanyl.
<maxjezy> tips på svensk tv-serie?
<haes> tjenrare. hur kollar man ip då ubuntu?
<haes> som sagt:P helt ny på detta:P
<jenka> maxjezy: svensson svensson (:
<jenka> haes: ifconfig i terminalen
<kodein> hovra över lämplig ikon i panelen i gnome, högerklicka och välj anslutningsinformation
<larsemil> yoo
<larsemil> waddup
<Markslap> Stör mig på att jag lyckades starta irssi utanför en screen.
<Markslap> Life sucks.
<larsemil> jag har gett upp irssi för tillfället
<larsemil> weechat it is
<Markslap> Irssi <3
<jenka> Hjälp! (: Lyckas inte recompila min kernel! Följde denna guiden: http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-compile-kernel-on-ubuntu-1004.html när jag kommer till: "fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-some-string-here kernel-image". Så får jag tillslut några felmeddelanden och alla system kataloger försvinner?! :S Jag får dessa felen: "make[2]: /bin/sh: Kommandot
<jenka> hittades inte
<jenka> make[2]: *** [net/netfilter/xt_hl.ko] Fel 127
<jenka> make[1]: *** [modules] Fel 2
<jenka> make[1]: Lämnar katalogen "/home/jens/src/linux-2.6.35"
<jenka> make: *** [debian/stamp/build/kernel] Fel 2"
<larsemil> du kodein
<larsemil> Markslap: men har du provat weechat? det är som irssi men med en faktisk möjlighet att koda script i vettiga språk
<Markslap> Jag har två script.
<Markslap> libfish och nickcolor.
<larsemil> bamsefar: ping!
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<markus__> hej folk, jag läste en artikel om grafikdrivrutiner till linux som jag inte hittar
<markus__> vilket märke ska man ha på grafikkortet för att det ska finnas bra drivare i linux?
<Markslap> Nvidia imo.
<markus__> jag tänkte om jag typ skulle köpa den här konfen på dator, nån som vet om den är linuxkompatibel eller om det är något olämpligt? http://www.prisjakt.nu/produktlistor.php?do=lista&k=927035
<markus__> den innehåller en asus radeon
<Barre> varför är det så svårt att hitta moderkakor med C32 socket :(
<ewook> C32 ? vad är den för?
<Barre> amd 4000-serien
<ewook> just found it :).
<Barre> :)
<ewook> men, om den är från i somras torde det väl finnas en uppsjö?
<larsemil> goder afton barre
<Barre> men det är väl ingen hemlighet att amd jobbat på 4000-serien, både HP, DELL, IBM och många fler hade ju servers klara när cpu slåpptes, varför inte vanliga mobo-tillverkare?
<Barre> larsemil: tjenis :)
<jenka> Hjäälp! systemet förstört efter försök att recompila kerneln?! Fick dessa felmeddlenaden när jag försöäkte compila den http://paste.ubuntu.com/558649/ Sen försvann alla system filer. Och efter omstart av datorn så kan jag inte nå den över ssh. HJÄLP!!
<Barre> hittade ett msi-mobo .. men jag HATAR msi...
<larsemil> någon som vet ett mini itx som kör nvidia ion som fungerar bra i linux?
<markus__> vet ej men jag körde med nvidia ion från asrock
<markus__> i linux och det fungerar iaf
<markus__> bra vet jag ej, hur vet man det?
<larsemil> om man kan spela hdfilmer och wifi fungerar etc
<markus__> wifi fungerar ej då det inte fanns något
<markus__> men jag spelade hdfilmer med wdpa eller vad det heter
<markus__> fast det var lite meckigt, kompilerade xbmc själv kom jag ihåg, det är nog mycket lättare nu
<markus__> det var ganska nytt när jag försökte
<markus__> vdpa?
<Barre> varför kan inte Heman köpa en ny dator, behöver hans hjälp nu ju....
<speedxcore> tips på hur jag kan söka efter filer skapade efter ett visst datum.  säg 2010-12-12
<jenka> HJÄLP!! Allt borta efter att ja försökt recompila min kernel :( Vad göra?? E det bara att ominstallera? :(
<poller> Datan finns säkert kvar, du har bara pajjat boot-biten
<poller> Kan säkert köra repair från en cd
<cahoot>  find . -type f -mtime -36 kanske
<jenka> ok ska testa
<jenka> cahoot: fixade det inte, när ja bootar upp får jag bla: /dev/mapper/ubuntu--server-root does not exist. Dropping to shell
<cahoot> du vill nog prata med poller
<poller> /o{
<poller> /o\
<jenka> ok.. :P
<poller> lvm är lite läskigt
<jenka> Vad ska ja göra? :'(
<jenka> Ingen som kan hjälpa ?
<cahoot> hur gicket här till? systemet dog när du höll på att kompilera?
<jenka> Nää det kom upp några errors sen fanns inget kvar :(
<cahoot> dvs du hann aldrig installera resultatet?
<jenka> nää
<cahoot> betyder det första nää ja?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<cahoot> dvs du fick felmeddelanden under kompilering och innan installation?
<jenka> under kompileringen
<jenka> ja^^
<cahoot> kompilerade som user och inte som root?
<jenka> hmm ja
<cahoot> ok - min *gissning* är att du fått filsystem eller hårddiskhaveri
<jenka> ok så isåfall så är alla data förlorad? :(
<cahoot> nja försökt starta från en livecd?
<jenka> nope ska göra de nu
<peppis> Vill lära mig göra hemsida
<Barre> amelia: yo!
<markus__> skaffa frontpage 98 =)
<Barre> echo "<html><body>hello world</body></html>" > index.html
<Barre> done
<cahoot> kondenserad kurs i html
<Barre> kurs 2: echo "<html><body><h1>hello world</h1><p>html is fun</p></body></html>" > index.html
<cahoot> peppis: här är nästa teg:  http://www.w3schools.com/web/web_html.asp
<poller> Kolla in http://w3fools.com/
<cahoot> där ser man
<jenka> cahoot: blir det någon skillnad på om man kör från cd eller usb?
<cahoot> i princip inte
<jenka> alltså ska ja välja "Rescue a broken system" ?
<jenka> det är ubuntu-server edition om ja inte nämt det :S
<cahoot> jenka: tanke är att montera partitioner och om möjligt spara ner viktiga data
<jenka> ehh ok, ahh blir bara trött på detta :P
<Philip5> maxjezy, ping!
<maxjezy> Philip5, pung!
<peppis> Någon som vet hur man lägger in en mp3 låt om ringsignal på iphonw?
<cptblood> kan jag på nåt sätt i ubuntu 10.10 autostarta ett script å sen köra xbmc? :)
<barzam> funkar /etc/init.d/rc.local i ubuntu så lägg det där
<cptblood> ska la funka
<barzam> gör ditt scipt körbart och lägg det där och pröva om det funkar
<cptblood> okej
<yeager> om man skulle bidrag lite till svenskan i xbmc
<yeager> har ju köpt mig en boxee box
<poller> Jag funderar på en såndäringa apple tv 2
<yeager> nä, apple tv 2 har inte full hd
<poller> Om man kör xbmc på den så fixar den väl det?
<yeager> skärmutgången är max 720p
<poller> Alright, om du säger det så
<poller> http://xbmc.org/theuni/2011/01/20/you-asked-for-it-xbmc-for-appletv2-ipad-iphone4/
<poller> Full hardware decode for 720p/1080p movies.
<poller> Ger ju sken av annat
<yeager> decode är något helt annat
<poller> Men det kanske stämmer, den kanske skalar ner
<poller> Jag vet att det är något annat, jag sa att det ger sken
<yeager> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=38247
<poller> Det är ju en tråd om gamla apple tv
<yeager> http://www.tgdaily.com/consumer-electronics-brief/51047-weaksauce-alert-new-apple-tv-cant-do-full-hd
<yeager> mac mini är ett bättre val än apple tv (om man vill köra xbmc eller boxee)
<poller> Och mycket billigare
<yeager> boxee box kostar ca 2000, apple tv kostar ca 1400, mac mini kostar minst 7000
<barzam> 6995 för att va exakt (mac mini)
<barzam> då ska vi pröva tionde firefox4-betan då
<poller> yeager: mac mini är alltså inte ett bättre val, om man räknar in pengarna :)
<yeager> poller, det är ju en komplett dator.. vill man bara ha en htpc så är det lite mycket
<poller> Pratade vi inte om något som kunde köra xbmc, ofta gör man väl inte så mycket annat med en maskin som gör det?
<poller> Kanske bara är jag
<poller> Man surfar ju inte på tvn direkt
<yeager> surfa på tvn är väl så där smidigt
<barzam> jag surfade ganska mycket med min wii förut när jag hade tv
<barzam> kollade dn.se och vädret och sånt
<poller> Kändes inte det lite löjligt? ;)
<barzam> nä inte alls faktiskt
<barzam> men det var lite bökigt utan tangentbord ibland
<yeager> boxee box har även ett riktigt tangentbord (på undersidan av fjärren)
<barzam> är boxee fri programvara förresten? hittar ingen info om licens på deras sida
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<yeager> barzam, japp, bygger på xbmc
<yeager> http://www.boxee.tv/download/?ver=source&early=0
<barzam> krävs login för att se den sidan, men jag tror dig :)
<yeager> ah, men det är gratis att regga sig :)
<yeager> och boxee kan man köra på ubuntu
<EAG> nån som shoppat på dustinhome på sistone mot faktura?
<EAG> ska fakturan dimpa ner separat eller kommer den i lådan med prylarna?
<yeager> så där.. då har man översatt boxee-specifika strängar (som inte fanns i xbmc)
<x_link> EAG: Tror det kommer separat.
<x_link> Var så för oss iaf har jag för mig.
<EAG> x_link: ok
<x_link> Vad har du köpt för skoj?
<EAG> x_link: hmm, asus p7h55-m pro, intel core i3 3.06 GHz, 4GB corsair-minne och en webcam för 99 kr
<EAG> ah ett psu också
<x_link> Aha nice
<x_link> EAG: Säg gärna till sen vad du tycker om Core i7, nyfiken på det.
<x_link> EAG: vad har du för processor idag?
<EAG> ptja.. jag har olika datorer :) laptopen jag använder har en core 2 duo på 2.6
<EAG> sen är det lite blandat
<EAG> p4:or och allsköns skräp
<x_link> Okej
<EAG> det är dock inte jag som ska ha datorn som jag köpt nu.. men jag ska väl testköra den lite förstås
<EAG> :)
<x_link> Hehe
<EAG> nähä.. dags att knoppa
<EAG> godnatt
<Philip5> maxjezy maxjezy maxjezy
<Philip5> :(
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-27
<johanbr> woohoo! lyckades använda min egenhändigt byggda seriekabel för att rädda min dockstar
<Barre> någon som vet om detta fungerar i linux? (det är från en tillverkare som heter Dexlan).. http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010462771.aspx
<larsemil> Barre: det verkar så
<larsemil> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=AC3402D+linux
<Barre> larsemil: skit ner dig ;)   ser ingenstans på dessa länkar att det fungerar med linux jue...
<Barre> brb...
<Barre> hehe.. larsemil årets bästa kundrecension på detta kort... http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010113411.aspx
<Barre> nä.. det får bli ett adaptec eller highpoint istället..
<larsemil> Barre: joho jag såg det ju
<larsemil> Deltaco KONTROLLERKORT SATA 6GB/S 2XSATA PCI-E (AC3402D) ... Raid 0,1,5 og 10 kompatibel med alle typiske os (windows,linux,io
<larsemil> visst borde det inte gå att skapa en swap inne i en virtuell instans? alltså swapp till fil..?
<Barre> larsemil: mmm... du kollar enbart texten som google presenterar, och inte på länken som den hämtar info från va ;))
<larsemil> haha jag inser att jag var lite väl snabb
<Barre> larsemil: vad menar du med din swap fråga? förstår inte riktigt
 * delhage är trött
<Barre> delhage är inte ensam om det
<larsemil> Barre: säg att man har en virtuell burk, och så har man 256mb minne i den, men man råkar ha 500mb ledig hårddisk. kan man då skapa en 400mb stor swapfil och använda som swap i den virtuella instansen?
<larsemil> och på så sätt "komma runt" minnesrestriktionerna
<Barre> larsemil: ja, det går väl.. skapa en fil med en storlek du vill ha med dd : dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/swapfile bs=XXX count=YYYY
<Barre> larsemil: och sen mkswap /path/to/swapfile
<Barre> larsemil: slå sen på den med swapon
<larsemil> Barre: har du provat?
<Barre> nej... men jag kan göra det om du vill...
<cHarNe2> vänligheten själv..
<larsemil> Barre: jag har provat
<larsemil> Barre: och jag fick operation not permitted
<delhage> klart du kan men det hjälper ju inte mot för lite ram
<larsemil> delhage: inte i den instansen jag är i nu iaf
<delhage> kvm?
<delhage> det går
<larsemil> det här är en vps som jag inte har kontroll över
<delhage> ingen aning då, jag trodde du menade skapa en fil i hosten
<delhage> måste dra, bbiab
<larsemil> å andra sidan verkar den vara borkad då ntpdate säger: 27 Jan 09:24:26 ntpdate[32676]: Can't adjust the time of day: Operation not permitted också så
<delhage> vpser är generellt skräp
 * delhage 
 * delhage &
 * kodein 
<larsemil> delhage: ha en fin dag
<Barre> larsemil: fungerar alldeles utmärkt för mig jue..
<larsemil> Barre: då måste det vara något hos den här vpsen som inte fungerar. hyr en utanför hallen för lite blandade uppgifter. aja
<Barre> larsemil: kan ju vara så att du gör något fel, eller glömmer att vara root ;P
<larsemil> Barre: jag gör inga fel
<larsemil> aldrig
<Barre> larsemil: hehe...
<kodein> larsemil: även när du gör fel gör du rätt?
<larsemil> dd if=/dev/zero of=/extraswap bs=1M count=512
<larsemil> mkswap /extraswap
<larsemil> swapon /extraswap
<larsemil> swapon: /extraswap: swapon failed: Operation not permitted
<Barre> kodein: vid den osannorlika händelsen att larsemil gör fel, så visar det sig att det var det bästa ialla fall
<larsemil> Barre: förutom en gång och det var när jag slarvade bort sambons alla bilder...
<kodein> tja, det är ju okej att göra fel, så länge det är minst fel att göra fel
<larsemil> kodein: jag höll på att skratta ihjäl mig när du länkade kernelsidorna igår till nissen
<Barre> larsemil: kan det vara så att den vps du kör ligger i en openVZ miljö?
<larsemil> Barre: det kan det absolut vara
<larsemil> troligen
<kodein> :)
<Barre> larsemil: http://forum.openvz.org/index.php?t=msg&goto=420&
<larsemil> Barre: tack
<Barre> larsemil: np
<larsemil> nej om jag ska ta tag i mitt liv som designer, den mörka sidan om jag hatar och som jag allra helst inte vill släppa fram
<speedxcore> tips på en svensk sida där man kan kolla vad många dns-servers ger för svar
<speedxcore> kolla ompeknings-spridning
<andol> larsemil: Rent allmänt får man nästan räkna med att OpenVZ-gäster börjar bete sig annorlunda så fort man lämnar det rena userspace. I regel går det mesta förvisso att lösa genom att peta på inställningar via hårdvaru-noden.
<andol> larsemil: Förresten, har du en /proc/user_beancounter ?
<larsemil> andol: i do
<larsemil> men det var inte så viktigt.
<larsemil> mitt problem var att jag hade för lite minne för att kunna göra en apt-get upgrade. men ökade minnesmängden, blev ingen skillnad i pris alls nästan 128->256
<andol> larsemil: Tja, poängen med den frågan var att om du har en /proc/ user_beancounter så är det ett väldigt tydligt tecken på att det rör sig om en OpenVZ-gäst.
<larsemil> andol: jo jag läste det på barres länk
<larsemil> andol: tack iaf!
<andol> larsemil: Ähh, men information du får via Barre kan du ju inte lita på :P
<Barre> andol: sant.. så sant
<larsemil> alltså bara för att jag kallar er alla för mina husgudar så behöver ni inte slåss om mig. jag har gudadyrkan nog så det räcker till er alla!
<Barre> where's Philip5 when you need him...
<larsemil> Barre: hurså? ska du göra ett paket av andol? :)
<Barre> jag behöver smartmontools 5.40 och tänkte lägga upp den i en ppa, men det var ju nått år sen jag gjorde det senast och således glömt bort hur man gör :)
<andol> Oj, det här måste nästan vara rekord i trasighet...
<andol> http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/01/26/internet-run-ip-addresses-happens-anyones-guess/
<kodein> six digit ip addresses <3
<kodein> fox <333
<coobra> huh
<brorjonas> andol, sööt. :)
<Philip5> Barre: hur har det gått med din inköpslista då? börjat checka av något på den? ;)
<zChris> Pfft
<Philip5> Barre: http://pastebin.com/aMJdWKhS
<Philip5> :D
<zChris> Gud så störande, har en bubbelsort. Den sorterar allt rätt.. FÖRUTOM det första elementet :P
<kodein> *mår lite illa av vad han just läste*
<Philip5> kodein: läser du diagnosbok om infektionssjukdomar eller nått?!? ;)
<larsemil> andol: den var riktigt illa
<kodein> Philip5: nej, såna böcker pratar inte om bubblesort
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> woohoo: kde 4.6.0 är här:  http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/screenshots/46-w09.png
<Philip5> :D
<zChris> kodein, bubbelsort ftw!
<zChris> Philip5: Ser bra bloated ut :(
<Philip5> ser modernt ut
<Philip5> för en modern dator
<Philip5> men visst kräver det mer än ratpoison
<zChris> Modernt? pfft det håller jag inte med om :P
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<zChris> *Gäsp*
<Philip5> zChris: bara för att du gillar 90-talsmode ;)
<zChris> Det ska vara minimalistisk och cleant för mig!
<amelia> Philip5!!
<zChris> Grr, nu fungerar inte list.reverse() heller... vad gör jag för fel!
<zChris> Efter min fina bubbelsort som sorterar allt förutom först elementet så kör jag en list.reverse() men outputen (html sida med en tabell) ser exakt likadan ut ändå
<zChris> Jaha okey... editerade fel fil
<larsemil> zChris: haha inte lätt att felsöka med den där infon!
<zChris> larsemil: hehe kan tänka mig det :) Jag ventilerade dock bara min frustration, förväntade ingen hjälp den här gången :)
<zChris> Nu är allt klappat och klart iaf ^^
<larsemil> förutom att den inte sorterar första objektet?
 * Philip5 vill nog ha en ssd nu när han har galet snabb cpu
<Philip5> goopen: tjena mr kde :)
<Philip5> goopen: ops, fel person
<Philip5> gorgo:  tjena mr kde :)
<zChris> larsemil: Jarå det är nog ingen fara. Uppgiften var bara att vi skulle lära oss CGI med Python :)
<gorgo> Philip5: tjenare :P
<Philip5> gorgo: behöver lite medhåll om att nya kde 4.6.0 är vackert
<Philip5> gorgo: http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.6/screenshots/46-w09.png
<Philip5> brb
<gorgo> det måste jag ha :D
<cHarNe2> Philip5: sweet, men jag stannar med xfce
<zChris> cHarNe2: Han är... borta :(
<gorgo> installerar 4.6 nu
<gorgo> får se om datorn dör
<gorgo> hehe
<wsap> hej
<Philip5> gorgo: gillade du vad du såg?
<gorgo> Philip5: jadå, installerar det nu :)
<Philip5> gjorde också precis det
<Philip5> kommer behöva en dist-upgrade för att reda ut allt
<gorgo> Philip5: ok, funkade det bra?
<Philip5> måste bygga om digikam mot 4.6 också för annars vill den inte
<Philip5> bootade precis om med det och så här långt funkar det bra
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<Philip5> gorgo: en vanlig safe-upgrade kommer inte uppdatera allt till 4.6 bara
<gorgo> Philip5: aha, man måste göra nå mer?
<Philip6> gorgo: ja en dist-upgrade
<gorgo> Philip5: gjorde en safe-upgrade nu, men får göra en dist-upgrade sen?
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> annars uppdateras inte allt som har lite mer agressiva konflikter
<gorgo> inte mycket som uppgraderas om man gjorde en dist-upgrade
<gorgo> The following packages will be upgraded:
<gorgo>   koffice-data krita-data kword-data
<Philip5> inte? för mig blev det rätt mycket
<gorgo> safe-upgrade gjorde en hel drös
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> nu var där inte mer o uppgradera
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> starta om nu? :P
<Philip5> woohoo
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> eller minst logga ut och starta om x
<gorgo> mmm, det borde ju räcka
<gorgo> återkommer snart
<Barre> Philip5: oj... fina grejjer :)
<Barre> Philip5: nej, jag håller på att plocka ihop prylar fortfarande :P
<Philip5> Barre: jo jag är väl lite snabbare än du ;)
<Zambezi> Om ni missat så blir det avgift nu på externa hårddiskar.
<Zambezi> http://www.sydsvenskan.se/ekonomi/article1366665/Konflikt-om-ny-avgift-pa-externa-harddiskar.html
<kodein> NU!?
<Zambezi> kodein: 2011-04-01.
<kodein> undrar när jag köpte en xtern disk senast
<Zambezi> kodein: 160 kr plus moms.
<Zambezi> kodein: Jag köpte en för någon månad sen bara och skulle behöva göra det snart med.
<kodein> Zambezi: noterat. för mig är det både gamla nyheter och en icke-fråga :)
<Zambezi> kodein: Gamla nyheter? Det bestämdes idag.
<kodein> Zambezi: jag läste om det för flera veckor sedan.
<Norrland_jr> Zambezi: kodein har RSS rätt in i modermodemet
<kodein> Zambezi: och sluta highlighta mig när det är så här pass få andra som pratar
<Zambezi> kodein: Ja, men då var det inte beslutat.
<kodein> och du trodde i din enfald att det inte skulle bli som förarbetet sa?
<Zambezi> kodein: Jag trodde det var som alla andra idiotiska politiska utspel. Jag highlightar av vanesak. Surt för dig om du störs av det.
<kodein> Zambezi: det är mer att det är fjk-onödigt. men det är lugnt, du är på min ignorelista nu
<Zambezi> Norrland_jr: Om jag highlightar dig, kommer jag på din ignorelista då? Buh. :-(
<Norrland_jr> Zambezi: kanske :3
<Norrland_jr> Zambezi: men jag är inte så bitter
<Zambezi> Norrland_jr: Yeah. Jaja, det för stå för honom. Jag vet en som hade kopplat till Android så det pep hela tiden. Då kan det ju vara störigt.
<Norrland_jr> ah segt
<Zambezi> Norrland_jr: Det roliga var att han svarade från datorn, men min svar kom till mobilen. :-D
<cahoot> det är psykilogiskt ganska intressant att man känner sig föranlåten att explicit deklarare att man sätter ngn på /ignore - egentligen ett paradoxalt beteende
<Norrland_jr> :)
<johanbr> intern disk + usb-chassi = extern disk
<kodein> cahoot: tja, det är väl mest för att bespara hen att prata med nån som inte lyssnar. det märks ju tydligare när någon slutar lyssna när man är fysiskt närvarande
<Barre> Philip5: poing
<Barre> Philip5: när du paketerar och laddar upp till din ppa, hur gör du då? (och den frågan besvaras med en enkelt lathund och 100% support tills jag får det att lira) :)
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> använder dput ;)
<Philip5> man dput
<Barre> men det gör jag ju...
<Barre> men, jag kommer inte ihåg hur jag gjorde sist... den klagar på min signering
<andol> Barre: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage, med efterföljande sida
<gorgo> Philip5: hum, tycker den känns långsammare på någotvis
<Philip5> Barre: har du signat den då?
<andol> Barre: Är changes-filen signerad med en nyckel som finns noterade i din Launchpad-profil?
<Philip5> Barre: du pekar den på en signad  source.changes-fil
<Barre> Philip5: jag tror det (men formodligen inte), jag körde med -kXXXXXXXX när jag körde med debuild
<speakman> Nån som kan svara på om det verkligen borde behövas en swap om man har 24GB ram?
<Philip5> och det är samma nyckel som du laddat upp på launchpad?
<Barre> mmm
<andol> speakman: Antagligen inte, men å andra sidan så skadar det ju inte?
<Philip5> speakman: inte ofta skulle jag tro men det beror ju på vad man gör. gör man sånt som beöver 24 gb ram så vill man nog trycka i mer om det tar slut
<speakman> Jag har fått för mig att saker envisas med att lägga saker på swap om det går
<kodein> jag skulle säga nej
<speakman> Philip5: precis. Men 24GB är max på moderkortet så det går nog inte. Däremot kan man ju alltid aktivera en swap i efterhand.
<speakman> kodein: då kör vi på det ;9
<speakman> -9 +)
<cHarNe2> speakman: vad kör du applikation?
<speakman> kompilerar mest groteskt stora mängder
<kodein> jag kör utan swap på 2G-laptoppen, efter att jag efter ett års användning inte sett att swap användes en enda gång
<speakman> det är diskcache minnet används till främst
<kodein> kör utan på netbooken också, den har 512M.
<speakman> oki, ja då verkar det inte ha några direkt förluster
<speakman> jag har bara för mig att jag läst för länge sedan att det är bra med en swap oavsett mängd ram
<speakman> kom bara inte ihåg varför
<Barre> andol, Philip5: nu fungerar det att ladda upp till PPA, de måste gjort någon förändring på deras sida ;D
<kodein> om det skulle visa sig vara ett problem går det ju att köra med swap på fil
<speakman> men titta vad jag hittade https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq :)
<speakman> kodein: precis, swap går ju lätt att aktivera i efterhand också
<speakman> annan fråga; Vilken SSD-disk?
<speakman> 64bit eller 32bit + PAE?
<Philip5> Barre: för det kan ju inte varit du som gjort något knas ;P
<kodein> kör på 64bitar
<Barre> Philip5: never... NEVER I TELL YOU!!
<kodein> det finns bara en anledning att köra 32 nu, och det är om processorn inte är sextifyrablippar
<speakman> kodein: borde ju vara så
<Kim^J> speakman: Intel X25
<kodein> jag har en ocz vertex II. den har jag inte haft problem med alls. det enda andra i ssd-väg jag egentligen har erfarenhet av är intels X25-E (och om jag kunde motivera den utgiften hade jag ju köpt en sån)
<Kim^J> -M
<kodein> Kim^J: E!
<dagon_> god morgon!
<Kim^J> kodein: Lite väl dyrt för det man får.
<Philip5> dagon_: middag
<dagon_> jaja
<dagon_> petitesser
<Kim^J> Middag?!
<Kim^J> LUNCH!
<dagon_> fyfan vad skönt det var att sova
<Kim^J> Middag äter man på kvällen.
<Philip5> dagon_: jag har hottat min dator så nu kan jag rendera och bygga ännu snabbare!! :D
<Kim^J> Frukost - Lunch - Middag
<dagon_> ja men tidsmässigt är det middag
<dagon_> Philip5: nice :D vad har du tryckt in i den?
<Philip5> en intel i7 2600k och 8 gb ddr3 1800 minne
<speakman> Och slutligen; vad gör i7 2600K så jäkla snabb? är den verkligen nästan lika snabb på sina 4kärnor som en 980X är på 6+
<kodein> den är dopad. :(
<speakman> är det ens möjligt?
<Kim^J> speakman: Antalet kärnor / Prestanda skalar inte linjärt
<speakman> 3.33 vs 3.4ghz iofs, men...
<Kim^J> speakman: Och kärnor + Klockhastighet har inte mycket med prestanda att göra egentligen.
<speakman> Kim^J: Om det inte skiljer något markant i arkitekturen mellan dem så kan jag inte se att det *inte* vore det enda avgörande?
<Kim^J> speakman: Det brukar skilja ganska rejält mycket mellan de olika arkitekturerna.
<speakman> ja men *vad* skiljer?
<Kim^J> Det kan nog bara en Intel-tekniker och en AMD-tekniker svara på.
<speakman> Och *det* kan du svara på? :)
<Kim^J> Nej.
<Kim^J> Intel lägger ofta stor vikt på flyttalsoperationer och brukar vara bra på det, så om ditt program använder mycket flyttal så är en Intel CPU bra. AMD är erkänt bra på att göra arkitekturer som skalar bra över flera CPU:er på samma dator.
<Kim^J> Etc.
<Philip5> speakman: http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/13224-intel-sandy-bridge-core-i7-2600k-core-i5-2500k
<dagon_> Philip5: det var ju inte helt dåligt :) själv har jag en AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (det sista bara för att det låter coolt) och 6GB DDR3 1333. Det funkar finfint för mig men skulle gärna byta ut ramen mot liknande dina
<Philip5> dagon_: ja du har ju hästlängder snabbare än maxjezy på sin intel atom :D
<speakman> Philip5: tack. I cinebench verkar 980x fullständigt dominera iaf
<speakman> känns mest logiskt
<speakman> Jag kan tänka mig AMD, men som det ser ut släpar dom rejält efter
<speakman> och det verkar mest bero på QPI bussen som jag läst det
<speakman> och då spelar flyttal eller inte ingen större roll
<dagon_> Philip5: mjo :P
<speakman> http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/13224-intel-sandy-bridge-core-i7-2600k-core-i5-2500k/16#pagehead vs http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/6235-gulftown-intel-core-i7-980x/4#pagehead
<dagon_> alltså, om man bryr sig om för mycket smådetaljer är man bara prestandabög
<speakman> som det verkar blir det en 980X med 24GB 2000Mhz CL9 RAM
<kodein> det är ju dock inget ovanligt attribut hos de som är intresserade av nån sorts teknisk apparatur
<speakman> Sneglat på Xeon också, och dubbla CPU, men det är fan inte värt det.
<speakman> The devil is in the details :p
<Philip5> samtidigt så får man ju nästan 2,5 2600k för en 980x
<Barre> whowhooo.. det fungerade (jaa, jag är förvånad)..
<Philip5> Barre: du är så jäkla l33t :D
<Barre> !barre
<ubot2> <barzam> Barre är så hardcore att han refererar till mat och toalett som I/O
<Philip5> lol
<andol> Barre: Tar du illa upp om även vi, särskilt Philip5, är förvånade? :P
<dagon_> :>
<Philip5> hehe
<larsemil> !larsemil
<ubot2> Factoid 'larsemil' not found
<larsemil> :(
<larsemil> buuuhuuu
<amelia> hihi
<Barre> nejdå andol, jag tar inte illa upp, jag blir förbannad helt enkelt
<Barre> ;P
<larsemil> andol och barre har en sån där dag idag.
<andol> Barre: Tja, så länge det är främst Philip5 du blir förbannad på så är det helt okej.
<Barre> Philip5: min ppa är grymmare än din ppa :P
<andol> larsemil: hurdan dag då? :)
<speakman> Varför X25?
<speakman> GÃ¥r X25-M lika bra?
<Barre> andol, larsemil: ni måste läsa denna (om ni inte redan gjort det), den är för skön http://fredrik.cafe.se/en-man-som-heter-ove-koper-en-data-som-inte-ar-en-data/
<Philip5> Barre: tror jag säkert... vad heter du på LP då?
<Philip5> eller vart ligger ppan
<Barre> Philip5: https://launchpad.net/~barre/+archive/tools
<Barre> många paket där vettu
<speakman> Jag tittade ju på OCZ RevoDrive, men den verkar tyvärr mest ge prestandan på papperet
<Philip5> Barre: hardcore
<speakman> alltså, prestandan på papperet gav inte så mycket i verkligheten
<larsemil> Barre: 0/
<Barre> Philip5: O.o
<andol> speakman: Tror iofs inte det finns något som bara heter X25. Antingen är det X25-M, X25-E, X25-V, etc.
<speakman> ok. Vilket e snabbast då?
<kodein> Barre: ondskefullt
<andol> Barre: Underbart!
<speakman> hur står sig X25 mot Vertex 2?
<antii> vertex 2 är bättre
<antii> billigare
<antii> snabbare
<speakman> varför rekommenderar Kim^J då X25? :)
<antii> no idea
<antii> betala mer o få mindre kanske? bara för märket?
<speakman> märket? nja.. :D
<antii> jag kör vertex 2
<antii> x25 är segare
<speakman> oki då får det bli en sån
<speakman> dubbla 120gb kanske?
<antii> jag kör en 60gb
<antii> räcker gott i)
<speakman> i en LVM2 partition
<speakman> å andra sidan - en stabil disk är ju lika viktigt
<speakman> Även om jag tar backup varje natt så är det en stor förlust att behöva installera om rubbet
<speakman> Såg någon på Dustin vars Vertex 2 stendog. Han fick en ny, men datat på den var ju borta.
<kodein> det är väl sanningen för alla döda diskar
<speakman> absolut, men frågan är hur vanligt det är
<speakman> Det skiljer ju en hel del från disk till disk
<speakman> ser att dom diskuterar just det på tomshardware-forumet
<kodein> mycket ovanligt, imo.
<speakman> och många rekommenderar intel av just kvalitén
<speakman> på ssd också?
<kodein> ovanligare på ssd skulle jag nog säga, t.o.m.
<kodein> men, liksom
<speakman> den kommer ju dessutom skrivas på väldigt väldigt mycket - undrar om man sliter ut den fort?
<kodein> att man väljer ett märke över ett annat pga färre RMA-ärenden diskvalificerar inte nyttan av att ha backupper
<speakman> absolut
<kodein> speakman: jag vet inte, tycker du 10 års kontinuerlig skrivning är mycket eller lite?
<speakman> efter en jättekrasch får man ju iaf reda på hur bra ens backup egentligen var :)
<speakman> kontinuerlig?
<speakman> har du haft ssd i 10Ã¥r?
<kodein> man ska nog läsa tillbaks backupper emellanåt
<kodein> jag personligen har inte det, men det finns ssd:er som snurrat i bra mycket mer än 10 år
<speakman> mjo
<speakman> men jag backar ju å andra sidan bara arbetsfiler
<speakman> inte hela disken
<speakman> äh, får köra på vertex 2
<speakman> den verkar äga fullständigt i random writes
<speakman> och det är ju det jag kommer göra mest
<kodein> jag är nöjd på min.
<speakman> inte spela spel i windows som de flesta verkar jämföra med på forumen på näten
<speakman> -n+t
<speakman> vertex2?
<kodein> jo
<speakman> undra hur stort steget blir från Samsung F1 ? :)
<kodein> jag har en vertex som systemdisk samt ett par samsung F4 i raid1 som lagringsbös
 * speakman fick just tips om /msg alis list :D
<speakman> hm
<speakman> vertex 2 pro verkar ju bra också..
<speakman> ser ingen skillnad i specerna på dem dock
<speakman> priset däremot... :)
<antii> SLC vs MLC
<speakman> nejbåda MLC tydligen
<Kim^J> Annat kontrollerchip kanske?
<antii> äldre kontrollerchip på dyrare maybe
<antii> dyrare att "göra"
<Barre> kan också ha att göra med test och verifierings-process, resarverat spare-utrymme
<Barre> etc.
<antii> Barreparre
<Barre> antiipanti!
<dagon_> Philip5: har du gjort nåt fint i blender på sistone? :)
<Philip5> nä jag har mer kompilerat och pillat med sånt än blender i sig
<dagon_> aha
<dagon_> jag har inte heller pillat så mycket, har inte varit hemma
<cHarNe2> står i kvalet mella apahce och nginx, ska bara köra lite småskit, har tidigare kört apache men är alltid öppen för förslag. någon som kör nginx här?
<speakman> nginx2
<speakman> ops
<speakman> nginx
<speakman> beror ju på vad du ska göra
<speakman> den är ju inte lika flexibel som apache
<speakman> lighttpd är väl kanske lämpligast mellanting
<cHarNe2> ska ha 2 eller 3 siter på samma adres
<speakman> statiska siter?
<speakman> nginx är ju suverän på CDN t.ex.
<cHarNe2> dom kommer att ha egan DNS-namn
<speakman> det hör inte till saken
<speakman> ska du köra php t.ex. så är nog inte nginx att rekommendera
<speakman> (tror jag?)
<amelia> till CDN ska man ju ha Hadoop, det är det senaste! :P
<cHarNe2> aha, nee det är inte statiska html sidor, utan php med mysql
<speakman> då kanske lighttpd är att föredra
<speakman> nginx funkar bra som load balancer också
<amelia> annars kan man ju köra apache för att det känns hemtrevligt och bekant. :) *latsysadmin*
<cHarNe2> amelia: blir nog så, men ville höra mig för innan :)
<amelia> cHarNe2: duktig. du har rätt inställning. :) för att bli en riktigt duktig sysadmin måste man vara riktigt riktigt lat.
<Barre> hahaha...
<amelia> Barre: är det inte så då?
<Philip5> amelia: du menar att det är orsaken till att man altid för höra att det inte går att göra vad man än frågar om att en sysadmin ska göra ;)
<Barre> amelia: absolut!!! En sysadmin måste drivas av inställningen : det där vill jag ALDRIG göra igen
<Barre> ett kommando är ett kommando, två kommandon är ett script
<amelia> Philip5: nej nej, som barre säger ligger det i inställningen "det där vill jag aldrig göra igen" sen ska man ju iofs inte vara för positiv till allt nytt, då får man bara ett helvete.
<amelia> Philip5: jag tycker väl snarare svaret brukar vara "klart det går att göra, men..."
<cHarNe2> amelia: det är farligt som sysadmin att vara positiv till sånt som säljare säger, dom ska huggas vid fotknölarna..
<Philip5> Barre: så där... nu har jag skapat ett ppa till så då måste jag vara 100% bättre än dig :D
<Zambezi> cHarNe2: Det är farligt för fler än sysadmins. Jag springer iväg om någon säljare färsäler haffa mig.
<Barre> Philip5: om du tittar på min profil så har jag 3st PPA ;P
<kodein> nginx är ruskigt smutt
<Barre> mutt e smutt
<Philip5> Barre: oj oj oj, l33t :D
<Barre> Philip5: eller inte... tydligen så skapar jag ett nytt PPA för att jag uppenbartlien glömt att jag redan hade ett O.o
<Philip5> lol
<Philip5> Barre: men det var värst vad dåligt med karma du hade då
<Barre> Philip5: inte direkt aktiv va.... jag hade lite karma för nått år sen, när jag var aktiv men det försvinner tydligen med tiden
<Philip5> jo
<cHarNe2> Philip5: karma på ubuntu?
<Philip5> umm
<larsemil> brmm
<dagon_> brumm!
<Philip5> brom
<dagon_> burma
<dagon_> Philip5: har du hunnit leka med luxrender?
<Philip5> lite
<dagon_> kollar på andrew's tutorial nu
<Philip5> tycker unbiased renderers är lite sega
<Philip5> men maxjezy gillar dem tills han börjarde med yafaray :)
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> funkar yafaray bra med både döda och levande material?
<Philip5> ja
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> kanon :)
<Philip5> men ska du köra yafaray med blender 2.5 så måste du ha betan
<Philip5> finns på min ppa
<dagon_> :)
<dagon_> just nu är jag glad att jag kör ubuntu
<dagon_> ubuntu + philip's ppa = <3
<Philip5> sedan är själva blenderscriptgrejset för att integrera yafaray med blender 2.5 bara i alphastadiet allt så allt godis är inte implementerat än
<zChris> philips pappa?
<dagon_> philip ÄR pappa
<zChris> till dig?
<zChris> :D
<Philip5> dady cool även kallad sugar dady ;P
<dagon_> :>
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dagon_> hej amelia :)
<amelia> hej dagon_
<Philip5> puss puss
<Philip5> var så klart till dagon_ ;)
<dagon_> :D
<amelia> haha
<dagon_> snart drar jag nog in kubuntu
<dagon_> är riktigt jävla sugen
<Barre> dagon_: du ska inte lyssna på Philip5, jag drog in den "skiten" och har fortfarande paket so ligger och skräpar efter avinstallation ;P
 * Barre trollar
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> jag gör så klart en clean install
<dagon_> :>
<dagon_> jag blandar aldrig wm's och de's
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> ska testa lite lubuntu 10.10 nu
<dagon_> fick ju en finfin dvd med senaste Linux Magazine
<madbear> den e inte hardcore dagon_
<amelia> gah, devmon dödar mitt inre barn! :(
<madbear> journal för hårdknack :D
<dagon_> madbear: äh
<madbear> men tölit att samla skivor med gamla distar...
<madbear> inte bra för miljön .P
<dagon_> skit i miljön
<madbear> :(
<dagon_> bara mina små älsklingar fungerar och lever så är jag nöjd :>
<madbear> mother nature is a whore!
<madbear> dagon_ kept eating but dagon_s belly is still not full :/
<dagon_> :D
<madbear> ok bbl... hoppas jag överlever kiropraktorn
<madbear> bra konsumption det, 420kr för några knak :/
<dagon_> Oo
<backspace> Hur är det med sånt egentligen madbear? Jag menar, anses inte sånt där vara lite "new age"?
<backspace> Lite hippieaktigt.
<dagon_> kiropraktor är väl inget new age
<backspace> NJae.
<dagon_> du tänkte på akupunktur och sånt
<backspace> Kommer väl från Kina för ett litet tag sen.
<backspace> Vet inte varför, men när jag hör om kiropraktik tänker jag på en bilförsäljare med runt-hörnet-garanti.
<dagon_> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiropraktik
<dagon_> Kiropraktiken utvecklades av D.D. Palmer på 1890-talet, även om ryggradsmanipulation som behandling har betydligt äldre rötter
<cahoot> var det inte  brittiska kiropraktiker som stämde en journalist för förtal, sedan han publicerat den totala bristen för vetenskapligt stöd för deras verksamhet?
<zChris> cahoot, vann dom eller inte? det som är det intressanta ^^
<cahoot> nej det var inte det intressanta - dom hade inget att hänföra mot vad han sa utan *att* han sa det
<cahoot> http://www.badscience.net/2010/04/british-chiropractic-association-drops-shameful-libel-case-against-science-writer-who-criticised-them/
<backspace> cahoot: Intressant.
<backspace> =)
<zChris> cahoot, nej jag finner det ointressant om man inte får veta om dom vann eller inte. Alla stämmer folk hit och dit ändå
<cahoot> zChris: ok drog tillbaka sin stämning
<johanbr> Philip5, visst kör du openwrt?
<Philip5> jupp
<cahoot> men stämningen handlade inte om det faktiska utan on att det öht publicerades
<zChris> cahoot, menar att folk gör så många konstiga och dumma saker hela tiden :P Det är om det blir någon impact det blir intressant
<johanbr> Philip5, jag installerade nyss trunk och försökte få luci att fungera, men det slutade med att nätanslutningen dog helt, och jag fick installera om
<johanbr> nån aning om vad som hände? :)
<Philip5> johanbr: har inte uppdaterat min på ett tag
<johanbr> allt jag gjorde var i princip att installera en bunt luci-paket, och samba
<Philip5> kör just nu inte trunk heller
<johanbr> aha... den är kanske fortfarande lite instabil :)
<Philip5> brukar kunna vara det från dag till dag
<johanbr> ... men tyvärr finns inget stöd för Seagate Dockstar i nån release
<Philip5> jag kör backfire 10.03
<johanbr> aha...
<Philip5> fast egen som jag byggt från svn bransch
<larsemil> Barre: SYN
<larsemil> är det någon som har en erfarenhet av de här nya strömsparande 5900rpm diskarna? Funderar på sådana istället för 7200rpm
<dagon_> frågan är hur mycket man sparar
<dagon_> om det är värt att offra hastigheten för det
<larsemil> - värme - ljud
<dagon_> jo, visst
<dagon_> men hur mycket låter en hårddisk egentligen?
<larsemil> hmm. två diskar i raid 1 eller tre diskar i raid5?
<madbear> meeeeh
<madbear> backspace: vet inte, hippe nej
<madbear> hippie
<madbear> mer typ slipsnissar som springer där
<madbear> menar 430kr kostar det för 2-4 minuter
<Barre> larsemil: ACK
<larsemil> Barre: två diskar i raid 1 eller tre diskar i raid5?
<Barre> larsemil: beror på, 50% raid-overhead vs 30% .. fördel raid5
<Barre> larsemil: snabbare skriv för raid1 .. fördel raid1
<Barre> larsemil: snabbare läs för raid5 .. fördel raid5
<Barre> larsemil: bättre skydd i raid1 .. fördel raid1
<Barre> larsemil: vid eventuellt trasig disk så försämras inte prestandan i raid1, men det gör det i raid5 ... fördel raid1
<Norrland_jr> Barre: bättre skydd i Raid1?
<Barre> Norrland_jr: ja
<Norrland_jr> Barre: ah jo, iofs
<Norrland_jr> 50% mot 33.333% ja
<larsemil> jag förstår inte. om man har tre diskar, så måste det väl vara mindre chans att en specifik går sönder?
<Barre> Norrland_jr: nej, jag menar att du förlitar dig på paritet i raid5, och är alltid en större risk (dock liten risk) att du får en Unrecoverable read error vid paritetsläsning.. alltså beräknar datachunken med en felaktig paritet. Den risken finns inte i raid1 och alltså säkrare
<Barre> larsemil: du räknar sannorlikheten fel :)
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: Raid5 klarar inte att 50% av diskarna går sönder :)
<larsemil> Norrland_jr: nej det förståss
<Norrland_jr> tips på stabila 80-160GB diskar? Sata 7200RPM
<Barre> larsemil: jag skrev en liten anteckning om MTBF och AFR förut.. ju fler diskar du har desto större sannorlikhet är det att en av dessa diskar går sönder
<larsemil> Barre: så allra säkrast är man med en disk. :D
<Norrland_jr> larsemil: nja :P. Om 1disk rasar försvinner 100% av datan :P
<Barre> larsemil: ja, det är troligare att en av två diskar går sönder än att det är att en av en disk går sönder. Sen får du givetvis ställa den risken med vilken effekt det ger. Har du bara en disk så tappar du allt....
<larsemil> Norrland_jr: jo det förstod jag ju
<larsemil> Barre: såklart!
<Barre> larsemil: http://gargamel.nu/2009/09/mtbf-och-afr/
<Norrland_jr> Barre: nice
<Barre> Norrland_jr: danke...
<spacebug-> tur ni snackade diskar.. bäst jag gör en ny backup av min musik
<dagon_> något jag borde göra oftare
<spacebug-> jag kör dock inget raid mm.. ftp till andra datorn med en disk i som bara används till backup
<cahoot> använd t ex rsnapshot och glöm aktiva backuper
<Barre> backup är viktigare än raid (min högst personliga åsikt)
<larsemil> Barre: absolut
<Kim^J> RAID ersätter inte backup.
<Barre> men med en backup på plats så är implementation av raid det bästa sättet att slippa göra resore så ofta :)
<Kim^J> IMHO: Backup-systemet ska ha RAID och även ditt vanliga system.
<Barre> solen lyser starkt, också en självklarhet ;)
<larsemil> ett av mina två backupsystem har jag ingen aning om det har raid.. :O (s3)
<Kim^J> larsemil: Dom kör nog någon form av RAID eller annan mjukvaru-lösning. :P
 * larsemil pustar ut
<larsemil> jag backupar mitt viktiga data till serverhallen och till s3.
<larsemil> jag menar, tänk om serverhallen och mitt hus brinner upp samtidigt i ett meteornedslag...
<Kim^J> xd
<johanbr> larsemil: men har du nåt backuphus i så fall?
<spacebug-> iofs vore en krasch nästan bra så jag automagiskt rensar ut all skit ;)
<Barre> johanbr: larsemil är en snigel, han har huset med sig överallt :)
<Barre> WFT!!!!! förbannade windows...
<Barre> hur mycket är 4+4*4
<Norrland_jr> 20
<Barre> eller hur... men skit windows säger 32!!!!????!?!???!!!
<Norrland_jr> fast lite svårt att veta utan paranteser
<Norrland_jr> Barre: du får dela upp
<Barre> Norrland_jr: nej... multiplikationer och divisioner skall alltid göras först
<Norrland_jr> Ja.............
<Barre> om inte så anävnder man paranteser, ex: (4+4)*4 = 32
<Barre> men så gör inte kalkulatorn i windows... höll på att bli kapitalfel här...
<Barre> windows7 .. en korrekt kalkylator kanske kommer i nästa release :)
<speakman> Dom kanske kompenserade för FDIV-buggen och aldrig rättade tillbaka det?
<spacebug-> jag använder calc i linux
<johanbr> brukar oftast använda bc
<Barre> bc ftw
<spacebug-> calc är bättre IMOH www.isthe.com/chongo/tech/comp/calc/
<spacebug-> fast just nu kommer jag inte ihåg va det va med bc jag störde mgi på och fick mig byta.. men men hehe
<Barre> men på riktigt.. har ingen i hela världen bugg-rapporterat calc.exe i windows, eller struntar de fullständigt att den räknar fel?
 * speakman kommer aldrig ihåg "bc" så det brukar sluta med gnome-calculator :p
<Barre> hahahaah... går jag in i menyn och bockar för "Advanced" så räknar den rätt... wtf!!!!
<cahoot> hade du hjälp av den lilla hunden förut?
<johanbr> Barre, ja, windows anser väl att det är avancerat att räkna rätt
<spacebug-> Barre: att räkna rätt kanske är avancerat i windows? =)
<Barre> mycket konstigt tycker jag..
<spacebug-> inte fått på nån skum option?
<spacebug-> hepp den verkar arbeta så i det modet. Iofs som en vanlig räknare gör så..
<Barre> *gäsp*
<haffe> Vet ni.
<haffe> Det är torsdag.
<Barre> och imorgon är det fredag ;D
<larsemil> johanbr: sommarstuga!
<johanbr> ahh! :)
 * larsemil ska dra ut en tand imorgon så det spelar IIIINGEN roll att det är fredag imorgon
<Guest42977> tjo
<Guest42977> någon som är kunnig på APC till php?
<kodein> haffe: japp, det visste jag
<EAG> nån som jobbat nått med open source-CRM-system?
<gorgo> Philip5: fick igång kde 4.6 till sist, var lite mäck med grafikdrivarna, som slutade funka efter update
<Philip5> gorgo: skumt, gjorde de inte för mig
<gorgo> Philip5: men det funkar ändå efter ett tag, men verkar lite segare på något vis
<gorgo> ska testa med en annan grafikdrivare, har ett nvidia 8800 kort
<amelia> *gäsp*
<EAG> varför ska thunderbirds filter hela tiden krångla?
<Philip5> gorgo: kör du för drivisar då? jag kör med senaste
 * EAG måste få kontroll på sin inbox igen
<gorgo> Philip5: vilka e de senaste, jag kör med 170 något i den som finns i reposen
<gorgo> ska kolla när jag kommer hem vilken det e , sitter på jobb
<Philip5> gorgo: det var enna gamla det
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> finns en som hette current med
<gorgo> det e väl den nyaste?
<gorgo> kanske ska testa o byta till den igen o hoppas de laddar om så det funkar
<Philip5> inte nyaste som finns men nyaste officiella
<Philip5> officiella från ubuntu dvs men inte från nvidia
<gorgo> aha ok, e väl pilligt o få in de som e från nvidia?
<Philip5> inte om man kör med mina färdiga paket :)
<gorgo> Philip5: vilka tänker du på då?
<gorgo> finns det deb-packet som e nyaste?
<Philip5> på mina ppa ja
<gorgo> aha
<gorgo> tror jag har din ppa inlagd
<gorgo> så då borde de finnas i paketlistan
<Philip5> de är för maverick om det är vad du kör
<gorgo> 10.10
<Philip5> yepp
<larsemil> börjar 11.04 likna något dåå?
 * Barre sitter med 8.04 och 10.04 och tycker det är för mycket nymodigheter :P
<gorgo> Philip5: vilket deb-paket e det man ska köra i för grafikkortet då? finns några o välja på
<Barre> larsemil: försökt installera angry bÖrds på dotras blade,men den kommer inte upp i applikationslistan vaffö?
<Barre> larsemil: det va inget... åter igen, de måste ändrat något på deras sida,för nu fungerar det O.o
<Philip5> gorgo: nvidia-current och nvidia-current-modaliases sedan nvidia-current-dev om du vill eller behöver
<gorgo> Philip5: aha, men om man väljer current i additional drivers programmet?
<gorgo> får man inte den current från din ppa då?
<Philip5> jo
<Barre> du är current Philip5
<Philip5> yes!
<maxjezy> Philip5, snackar du illa om min dator?
<Philip5> alltid
<Philip5> wb johanbr
<maxjezy> idag har vi ätit chorico ratatouille med ris
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du vaknat till nu
<maxjezy> damn det är fina grejer
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> har haft en pause ett par dagar
<Philip5> har ju försökt tråka dig länge nu med min nya cpu, moderkort och ram
<maxjezy> var och storhandlade på CG nyss
<maxjezy> 1000 spänn på kött och fisk typ
<maxjezy> Philip5, köpt ny dator?
<Philip5> uppgraderat lite i min gamla
<maxjezy> som ska bli renderfarm?
<maxjezy> så kan dagon_ och jag låna den ibland :)
<Philip5> hehe, jasså
<maxjezy> jag håller på med en ny rendering
<maxjezy> eller, scen iaf
<Philip5> nu har jag ju en intel i7 2600k och 8 gb ddr3 1800 ram :D
<maxjezy> renderingarna har inte blivit lyckade ännu
<maxjezy> najs
<maxjezy> speedy gonza
<Philip5> frutt säger det så är allt klart i luxrender ;)
<maxjezy> filma!
<maxjezy> håller på med en naturscen
<Philip5> maxjezy: har du någon scen som vi kan benchmarka med?
<Philip5> så kan vi mäta skillnaden
<maxjezy> på min dator och din?
<Slartibart> Finns det nåt sätt att "slå av" skrivbordsteman/extra fönsterbling selektivt, bara för ett program? Jag har ett tema i compiz/gnome/emerald som funkar bra, men knapparna i ett program blir ljusgrå text mot ljusgul bakgrund, så det är helt hopplöst att läsa.
<gorgo> någon slår på tangentbordet
<phnom> Slartibart: Om det extra fönsterblinget är Compiz så kan du filtrera ut det i settings-manager
<phnom> Beror iofs på vad du menar med bling
<Slartibart> phnom: Pja.. Kan ju vända på problemet lite. Jag antar att det skulle räcka om jag kan ändra inställd färg på text i just det programmet, går det att göra? Eller är det kanske ett svårare sätt?
<phnom> Tror det blir lätt jobbigt om det inte finns inställningar för sånt i programmet...
<Slartibart> freeciv. Svårt att läsa knapparna nu, som sagt, men jag antar att det inte finns sånt i ett spel =-[..
<Slartibart> Hum. Skulle kanske kunna gå med färgfiltret i compiz..
<R2D21> Kan man flytta med filen där alla fält men "autofyll" i firefox sparas?
<Slartibart> Uh.. Jag förstod inte den frågan..
<EAG> nån som vet om det kommer uppstå samma problematik med free-nas som med valfri linux-dist gällande western-digital hårddiskar och load_cycle_count?
<Slartibart> Alltså.. Hur är det tänkt att man ska göra om man installerar ett hyggligt okänt paket med kortfattad beskrivning från synaptic, dvs man vet inte vad programmet/programmen som man sen ska köra faktiskt heter?
<Philip5> söka på funktion eller googla
<delhage> OT: jag försöker "återställa" en win7 installation till en virtuell maskin från en system recovery disk och recovery image jag skapade från en ny windowsinstallation på min laptop
<delhage> är det öht möjligt?
<Norrland_jr>  /win 23
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-28
<haffe> Morgon.
<andol> Morgon
<Barre> morrn morrn
<kodein> nu är det fanimej snart helg. det ni!
<larsemil> idag är en hemsk dag, ska dra ur en tand och är så asigt nervös
<delhage> ta en sup
<larsemil> me no drink alcohol
<larsemil> ett ligg hade varit bra
<delhage> dags att börja då
<delhage> en mas som inte dricker, unpossible
<delhage> nu ska jag checka ut från mitt hotell, laters
<larsemil> delhage: det är för att väga upp bragesupportrarna
<kodein> nu har jag ju hört att de håller hårt på alkoholreglerna på krogarna i tuna
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> är zentyal bra eller ?
<larsemil> kodein: det vet jag inget om
<kodein>  tror jag läste nåt om det i södran när jag var hemhemma senast
<chees> nån som kör chrome?
<andol> chees: Statistisk sett, jo :)
<chees> finsn de inga script till den
<chees> somman kan kolla sin  mail osv med
<larsemil> chees: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=imap+mail+checker+plugin+chrome
<chees> den fukar väll inte med hotmail?
<larsemil> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5291/5395027368_7d97b74c0b_b.jpg
<Norrland_jr> chees: vad stödjer hotmail för protokoll? POP3, IMAP?
<larsemil> chees: hotmail kan kollas med imap har jag för mig
<chees> oh ok
<chees> är chrome bättre än firefox
<Norrland_jr> chees: smaksak
<chees> ok
<Norrland_jr> chees: är volvo bättre än saab?
<chees> tycker firefox har goare till läggs
<chees> :P
<Norrland_jr> well, använd det du tycker funkar bäst :)
<chees> jao
<chees> är bara att jag inte har fått till en enda mail checker :P
<cHarNe2> trodde inte att hotmail fanns kvar :P
<chees> :P
<qetuR> halloj! Nu är jag nog ute på lite djupt vatten men om jag vill gå från ubuntu till backtrack, men jag vill behålla en mapp med data på min lokaladisk, finns det något smidigt sätt att migrera?
<larsemil> qetuR: hur har du partionerat?
<qetuR> en
<qetuR> glömde säga
<qetuR> misstänker att jag är körd
<qetuR> men skulle jag kanske kunna partionera lite i efterhand?
<dagon_> fast om det bara är en mapp borde du kunna göra en backup bara
<larsemil> qetuR: hur mycket data?
<qetuR> 120gb som jag vill ha kvar
<qetuR> enbart musik i princiåp
<larsemil> qetuR: hur mycket ledigt utrymme på disken?
<qetuR> 150-160
<qetuR> kan jag skapa partion av återstående data och sen slänga över min skit där?
<qetuR> sen köra in backtrack?
<qetuR> är det det du försöker komma till larsemil? :P
<larsemil> då skulle du ju kunna förminska partitionen, skapa en ny spara det du vill spara på nya partitionen och sen tuta och köra
<larsemil> Barre: men om jag någon gång vill öka antalet diskar i lvmen så är väl nästan raid5 att föredra?
<qetuR> larsemil: gparted?
<larsemil> mjo
<larsemil> Barre: eller iof jag kan ju öka med en till mirror
<ePax> Jag försöker köra gdm genom ssh forward men får den här errorn... WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager: Någon som vet vad som jag har confat fel?
<qetuR> kommer det vara möjligt att skapa en partition nu i ubuntu som kan bli min /home i backtrack?
<larsemil> ja
<D0minat0r> Varför startar inte mitt Conky vid login då jag lagt i Uppstartsprogram till Conky med kommandot /usr/bin/conky ? nån som kan svara vars jag bör titta?
<D0minat0r> Nybörjare på Ubuntu, första datorn med linux...
<qetuR> finns det inte ett alternativ i conky där du kan sätta att den startar vid uppstart?
<qetuR> D0minat0r, såhär: välj istället /usr/bin/conky som en fil istället för att skriva det som kommandop
<D0minat0r> ok
<vs-hs> :O
<vs-hs> ok
<qetuR> larsemil, hur ska jag avmontera / om jag nu kör på den? :S
<qetuR> måste jag köra liveCD eller?
<larsemil> qetuR: japp
<Barre> larsemil: den underliggande RAID-nivån är helt transparant för LVM, dock så tycker jag att det bör vara samma typ av raid och disk som ligger i en och samma lvm-volym så att man får den prestanda man förväntar sig
<J_DawG> Tja! Nån som har någon aning om varför min alt+tab inte funkar? Det funkar däremot om jag bindar till super+tab, och reverse cycling funkar med alt+shift+tab.
<vs-hs> J_DawG: Det är fel
<Norrland_jr> J_DawG: kollat under System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts ?
<J_DawG> Jag kör xfce också. Jepp Norrland_jr inget där på alt tab
<Norrland_jr> hm
<Norrland_jr> J_DawG: i Ubuntu (på engelska) har jag "Move between windows, using a popup window" "Alt+Tab"
<J_DawG> Okey, när jag är inne i settings - window manager - keyboard, så har jag ju cycle windows bindat till alt+tab
<Norrland_jr> mkay
<J_DawG> Kanske är nåt med compiz som krånglar
<Norrland_jr> var längesen jag satt i xfce, minns inte exakt hur det var.
<Norrland_jr> J_DawG: har du compiz-configuration....... paketet installerat?
<Norrland_jr> J_DawG: compizconfig-settings-manager
<J_DawG> nope, kanske vore en idé o installera faktiskt
<Norrland_jr> yes, du får väldigt mycket mer inställningar att ändra :)
<J_DawG> yah! Men det är ändå konstigt att den inte funkade på en gång, installerade nyss om.
<Norrland_jr> ah okey, sparade du /home när du installerade om?
<J_DawG> Jo iofs, så har jag väl gnome kraffs sparade
<Norrland_jr> kan vara de isf
<J_DawG> yeah
<J_DawG> previous window funkar ju klockrent, men just alt+tab bindningen verkar inte funka whatsoever
<Norrland_jr> hm..
<J_DawG> Försökte avinstallera allt med compiz, med sudo apt-get remove, men då ville den installera massa saker istället :oOo
<Barre> larsemil: ont i tanden?
<Philip5> Barre: och du är egentligen en tandfe och kan fixa det?!?!
<Barre> Philip5: inte riktigt, men jag hade hoppats att få vara lite skadeglad.. O.o
<Philip5> hehe, ja sånt är ju aldrig fel
<J_DawG> funkade när jag avinstallerade compiz. Sweeet
<Philip5> compiz vill man ju inte ha när det finns kwin4 :D
<gorgo> hur var det här då?
<kodein> cirkulera!
<Philip5> gorgo: njuter av kde 4.6 så klart :D
<gorgo> Philip5: hehe, ja det e nice, men fick du ominstallera nepomuk?
<gorgo> den klagar lite
<Philip5> nej
<gorgo> Executable: nepomukservicestub PID: 2827 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)
<gorgo> får det lite titt som tätt
<Philip5> kolla att det paketet verkligen är för 4.6 så du inte sitter med vissa paket av gamla 4.5.x
<Philip5> lät lite konstigt att din dist-upgrade blev så liten och min större
<gorgo> det står 4.6.0
<Philip5> kolla även de paket den är beroende av
<gorgo> jo men jag fick ju en hel drös i safe-upgrade
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> kanske ska ominstallera det ändå. låter enklare
<gorgo> hehe
<Philip5> jo jag fick också ett drös av safe och sedan även ett drös av dist
<Philip5> nu håller jag på att installera Phoronix Test Suite för att benchmarka min nya coola cpu :D
<lars___> hello.. any one here have installed ubunto in a desktop 64
<Philip5> går bra med svenska
<Philip5> och visst
<gorgo> Philip5: det verkar funka, för den indexerar ändå o man kan söka via det. men finns ingen icon vid klockan som innan
<gorgo> kanske e omgjort?
<Philip5> vet jag inte men det tror jag inte
<gorgo> har du icon vid klockan då?
<gorgo> för det
<Philip5> iof brukar jag inte köra med nepomuk
<gorgo> vad kör du med?
<Philip5> inget sånt lull lull
<Philip5> har det inte aktivt
<gorgo> du söker bara via vanlig sökfunktionen?
<Philip5> brukar köra med find och rgrep när jag tar saker :)
<gorgo> jag med oftast egentligen, hehe
<gorgo> men undrade mest varför det hade ändrats, men de har nog ändrat något
<gorgo> känns som det
<Philip5> ska slå på det också kolla
<gorgo> :)
<gorgo> kanske man vågar göra en update på sin laptop med?
<gorgo> hehe
<gorgo> fick förrästen igång senaste nvidia senare :)
<lars___> hej ,, jag har lite problem med att installera Ubuntu på min stationära dator,, Jag får meddelandet " Gave up waiting for device" när jag försöker starta ubuntu  är det någon som vet vad man kan göra?
<Philip5> gorgo: ser inte heller ikonen på panelen men den kanske måste slås på att visas eller nått
<Philip5> har inte kollat på det. det blir iaf ingen krasch för mig utan den indexerar på
<Philip5> lars___: nej det låter som lite vagt meddelande. prova att dra ur alla onödiga sladdar och grej..
<Philip5> happ
<gorgo> Philip5: indexerar för mig med, men en krash dyker upp då o då
<Philip5> kan kolla på det senare. nu måste jag iväg och göra lite ärenden
<Philip5> hörs
<gorgo> =)
<gorgo> kanske man ska våga o ominstallera sin laptop så den blir ren kubuntu istället för båda delar, hehe
<cHarNe2> ominstallation av befintligt är bland det tråkigaste jag vet :P
<Barre> varför inte bara slå en hammare i den? :P
<cHarNe2> Barre: sånt gillas mer :D
<Barre> hehe...
<Barre> Fredag *klapp* *klapp* *klapp*
<larsemil> ont i tanddag idag. inte freddag
<larsemil> -d
<Barre> larsemil: stackare :(
<larsemil> ska laga något extra gott till middag bara för det
<Barre> hehe... fredagsvideo? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yysbbPStfWw
<Barre> grym action O.o
<Philip5> någon vaken här som kan kolla omden här länken funkar för er och om ni ser 2 benchmarktester jag kört? http://global.phoronix-test-suite.com/index.php?k=profile&u=anon-6464-14753-29584
<kodein> ja
<antii> Philip5: köpt SSD?
<antii> :D
<Philip5> nej men är sugen
<antii> kärring
<antii> ingen kommer ihåg en fegis ;)
<Philip5> pfff, och ändå är det svårt att glömma dig ;P
<spacebug-> funkar
<antii> Philip5: haha fu
<antii> :D
<antii> Philip5: oj, oc:at till 5.8GHz?
<Philip5> vet faktiskt inte om det är sant eller glädjemätare i linux men jag har överklockat iaf
<antii> hah
<antii> borde väl gå
<antii> men 6ghz är mycket
<Philip5> en del
<Philip5> men jag tror inte cpuinfo räknar helt rätt
<Philip5> någon här som tycker det är kul med benchmarking som vill köra lite jämförelser? :)
<Philip5> här finns en bra testsuite att köra med: http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=downloads
 * Barre är så fruktansvärt glad över /last -regexp  
<Barre> hur har jag klarat mig utan det?
<kodein> du tvingades grepa loggarna istället?
<Barre> det och Page Up O.o
<Barre> något annat bra tips för effektivt irssi?
<kodein> splitlong och trackbar
<Barre> tackar, skall lästa på om dem
<Barre> s/m//
<andol> Borde man väl klara sig rätt bra på? /last -regexp "^[0-9]{2}:[0-9]{2} <.andol>"
 * Barre tackar kodein för trackbar tips
<kodein> det är smidigt :)
<Barre> grymt bra, jag har saknat det :)
<Barre> men /last -regexp har jag saknat mer
<andol> Ähh, föredror nog nästan att greppa i logfiler, och på så vis kunna hålla mig irssi-buffer ren.
<kodein> sedan gör man ju grepen med /exec så att man slipper contextswitcha så mycket ;)
<Barre> andol: /last -clear tar bort laslog output från buffert igen
<andol> Barre: Jomentitta
<andol> "Bra skit", som kidsen säger.
<Barre> andol: /help lastlog ;)
<andol> Barre: Körde faktiskt /help lastlog för en stund sedan, mest det att jag sedan inte läste outputen :)
<Barre> andol: grymt... ååå.. en instruktion *släng över axeln* ;D   precis som en pappersmanual.. :)
<kodein> bättre att fråga än att läsa har internet lärt mig
<Barre> true that
<Barre> och om man inte gör rätt så kan man alltid gnälla på att man fick en dålig instuktion :)
<R2D21> Tips på dnla klient?
<kodein> xbox360
<kodein> (även om den har sina brister)
<andol> NÃ¥gonting att roa sig med i helgen? IPv4 exhaustion party: everybody brings an EXTREMELY SMALL amount of alcohol and pretends to be surprised when it's gone.
<Philip5> hehe
<cahoot> men... är inte alla kalas såna?
<kodein> helg kan man se till att ta sig nu i alla fall. och jag lovar att bli förvånad när den är slut.
<andol> cahoot: Nästan :) Folk tar med snäppet för mycket alkohol, och blir förvånade då den tar slut.
<andol> Annars så vore ju ett IPv6 exhaustion party lite småspännande...
<cahoot> det kanske är det conficker är till för?
<R2D21> kodein, Nja en klient som man kör i Ubuntu. xbmc funkade inte :-(
<cahoot> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/security/killer-text-a-russian-suicide-bomber-blows-up-by-accident/8015?tag=mantle_skin;content
<fredrik_> trixar lite med lillpojkens lapptop som kör edubuntu. Jag har lagt ett par nintendo rom på desktoppen men när man dubbelklickar på någon av dessa så öppnas GFCE nintendo emulatorn utan ljud och utan joystic stöd. Någon som vet hur man får den att köra rätt inställningar?
<Philip5> fredrik_: har inte testat någon nes och jag tror det är lite lugnt just nu här inför fredagskvällen :)
<fredrik_> Philip5, förstår det. egentligen så undrar jag ju hur man ändrar och lägger till parametrar på et program när det är associerat med en filtyp?
<fredrik_> det finns ju en hel del parametrar man kan skicka med gissar jag
<Philip5> om du har det så vill du nog ändå starta från en terminal med dem och inte lägga till dem för dubbelklick och start på så sätt
<fredrik_> Grabben är 4.. han har precis lärt sig peka och klicka rätt på desktopen ;-)
<fredrik_> vart görs inställningar för vilket program som är associerat med vilken filtyp?
<fredrik_> Finns det gränssnitt för det?
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> inte mer än du kan ändra i menyn för hur det ska starta om det är vad du menar?
<Philip5> misstänker att om de ska till parametrar så kan de vara olika för olika spel också
<Philip5> vet inte exakt hur det är med de där emulatorerna
<fredrik_> tror inte det är det jag menar. Alltså Vissa filer är ju associerade med vissa program. .nes är associerat med GFCE ultra
<fredrik_> och doc är ju associerat med open office
<fredrik_> vart ställs detta in?
<Philip5> i gnome har du nu något som heter file association men jag kör kde och det är lite annorlunda vart man ställer in det även om principen är samma
<fredrik_> hur kommer jag åt dessa inställningar då? Hittar inget file association i menyn
<Philip5> om någon som kör gnome vaknar till efter middagen så kan du säkert få bättre hjälp med det
<Philip5> är ju handbollsmatch nu också ;)
<Philip5> och start på fredagkväll så det är extra lugnt här
<fredrik_> va? Handboll? Va ä de?
<Philip5> hehe
<fredrik_> sånt däringa sport eller?
<fredrik_> fy
<Philip5> sånt som även vissa nerdar kollar på :D
<fredrik_> Philip5, huva... lost souls
<Philip5> yes, men heja sverige!
<coobra> ojj
<coobra> vilken start
<coobra> på sverige  - frankrike
<Philip5> umm
<zChris> Windows RDP är riktigt nice
<vacum> jasså?
<vacum> när blev RDP nice?
<zChris> Ja det fungerar bra smidigare än VNC för mig iaf :9
<zChris> .)
<vacum> VNC är bitmapsbaserat
<vacum> primitivt som bara den
<zChris> Snabbt, upplösningen på skrivbordet anpassas till den anslutande klienten
<vacum> ICA eller ALP är mycket mycket trevligare när det gäller prestanda
<zChris> vacum, har du nån sida med info om detta? :)
<dagon_> jag skulle vilja ha något som inte laggar
<dagon_> ibland kör jag ssh med X forwarding men det håller inte i längden
<vacum> zChris: wikipedia
<vacum> zChris: ICA är citrix protokoll
<zChris> vacum: Vad ska jag söka på ?
<vacum> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RMTM7vaMnI
<vacum> exempel på prestandan i ICA
<vacum> nu finns det mer gpu acceleration i citrix
<vacum> gjorde inte det när den där videon gjordes
<zChris> Gött, kan man installera ICA på Win? :P
<vacum> windows server ja
<vacum> om du har terminal server
<zChris> inte på annat?
<zChris> är det fre?
<zChris> free
<vacum> kostar massa
<zChris> -_-
<vacum> några tusen per klient
<vacum> men det äger
<zChris> Okey, tror jag håller mig till RDP då x)
<vacum> hehe
<coobra> mmm
<coobra> bröööd
<zChris> Så störande, skrev ett python skript för att parsa access_log från apache. En skoluppgift. Håller på och nöter för att ta ut information och sortera osv osv. Men sen så visar det sig att filen är sorterad redan och bara behöver vända på listan xD
 * johanbr gillar NX
 * gorgo ska försöka uppdatera till kde 4.6 på sin laptop, fasst man kanske ska göra det när man har riktigt nät o inte bara via 3g?
<zChris> gorgo, lika bra att köra på det nu! :9
<gorgo> zChris: jo, det verkar gå rätt bra
<Philip5> maxjezy: när ska du vakna till ikväll då?
<Philip5> gorgo: om du har fart på uppkopplingen och flatrate så är det väl ok ändå?
<gorgo> Philip5: verkar gå bra :) kan tanka 5gb i månaden, sen sänker de hastigheten, men man får lov att tanka mera
<gorgo> :D
<gorgo> o jag tankar knappt något på mobilt
<Philip5> så har jag också
<gorgo> :D
<Philip5> telia...
<gorgo> tre
<gorgo> här
<Philip5> aha
<gorgo> kör via htc desire mobilen direkt
<gorgo> hehe
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> jag sitter och lekar med open source benchmarks
<gorgo> Philip5: funkar det bra?
<Philip5> japp
<zChris> Blir fetägd i handbollen av frankrike :8
<Philip5> ser inte bättre ut
<zChris> Klant arsle!
<Philip5> särskilt när man missar sånt där
<zChris> mhm varför kastar han inte när han är närmare
<zChris> Går vi vidare om vi förlorar ?
<Ulmanyar> God afton. Försöker ansluta en lubuntu-burk m.h.a. BBB-modem (5 separata ip-adresser) men verkar inte få en IP. Någon som har erfarenheter/tips att delge? :)
 * gorgo har knappt kollat handbollen alls
<gorgo> hehe
<Ulmanyar> DCHPDISCOVER, sedan händer inte mycket.
<Ulmanyar> Samma fel som beskrivs här: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=32248
<Ulmanyar> Med skillnaden att vi ligger ett antal versioner över 8.10
<Ulmanyar> Enligt BBBs kundtjänst delas IP ut bra, men mottagaren (vår dator) accepterar den inte
<johanbr> Ulmanyar, vad säger "grep dhclient /var/log/syslog" ?
<Ulmanyar> johanbr, jag orkar inte skriva in det, men samma som här: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=252204#p252204
<Ulmanyar> Förutom att det är en annan enhet den lyssnar på
<Ulmanyar> och vi har några fler DHCPDISCOVER
<johanbr> då svarar inte deras server på DHCPDISCOVER
<zChris> Philip5, vet du det? :)
<Philip5> vet vad?
<zChris> Om vi går vidare trots förlust
<Ulmanyar> johanbr, hm.. dåligt, misstänker jag.
<johanbr> ja... för att ta reda på mer än så behövs nog en paketdump
<Ulmanyar> :(
<Ulmanyar> Vi hittade en router på vinden. Skall se om vi kan använda den..
<Philip5> zChris: om vi förlorar blir det match om brons
<Philip5> zChris: vinner vi blir det match om guld
<zChris> Philip5, jaha okey i see, brons it is :)
<Ulmanyar> johanbr, vi fixade det! Stängde av datorn, drog ut sladden, lät den stå, startade upp. Tydligen har moderkakan varit lite strulig på sista tiden, så det verkar ha gjort susen. Tack för hjälpen ändå :)
<johanbr> ok... bra att det funkar :)
<zChris> Ulmanyar, stabilt :P
<zChris> Alltså tar sverige hem det här måste det fan bli bragd :P
<Philip5> zChris: danmark spelar ju mot tyskland i andra semin och den som förlorar den får sverige i så fall möta
<Philip5> ops, danmark mot spanien
<Philip5> zChris: det räckte inte riktigt till men det var ändå inte storstryk även om vi aldrig var riktigt nära heller
<zChris> Philip5, true true, laget har dock potential :)
<Philip5> japp
<Philip5> det är ju många rätt unga i laget så det kan ju vara så att vi är på gång med en bra årgång inom handbollen också. både på herr och damsidan
<gorgo> funkade mega bra med kde 4.6
<gorgo> Philip5: det funkar bra med kde 4.6 på min laptop, behövde bara göra safe-upgrade
<gorgo> ingen dist-upgrade konstigt nog
<gorgo> o allt funkar mega bra :D
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> och skönt
<gorgo> ja
<gorgo> men stationära funkar rätt bra den med nu, :)
<gorgo> genomskinlighets funktionen har blivit bättre
<gorgo> den drar nästan inget numera jue
<Philip5> gorgo: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=52739&p=429041
<Philip5> vad giller du mina benchmarkvärden om du följer länken där i
<Philip5> :D
<gorgo> Philip5: funderar med på o uppgradera lite hårdvara i min dator
<gorgo> e en 3 år gammal
 * zChris trånar efter ett bättre grafikkort
<Norrland_jr> zChris: va har du nu?
<zChris> Norrland_jr, ska kolla
<zChris> Norrland_jr, Ati Radeon HD 5700
<zChris> tror det är 5750
<Philip5> har ingen koll på vilka ati som är vilka eller hur gamla/nya olika modeller är
<backspace> Ja, i år blir det nog ett nytt system.
<Philip5> jag vill ha en ssd nu bara
<backspace> Bara en?
<Philip5> kan ta flera en en för systemet vore najs
<backspace> Två små 80GBare eller något till system.
<Philip5> hellre större än flera små
<backspace> AHa. NJae, jag har en filserver så jag klarar mig med smått.
<backspace> Att ha stora diskar i skrivbordsdatorn är för mig dumt eftersom hag inte lagrar något på dem ändå.
<backspace> Det är ju 2011. Streamar ju det mesta.
<Philip5> jag har drygt 2 TB disk i min stationära
<spacebug-> ang SSD, har dom blivit bättre än eller är det fortfarande så att de klarar bra mycket mindre antar skrivningar till varje sektor än "vanliga" diskar?
<cHarNe2> hur kan jag se till att ubuntu aldrig uppdaterar kerneln när jag uppdaterar systemet?
<HeMan> Haloj!
<HeMan> Nu äntligen har jag en laptop och lite tid!
<cHarNe2>  varje gång den byter så sluter mitt NIC att funka, aja få meka med det mer imorrn
<kirc444E> hello
<kirc444E> föröker sätta up websida för lan
<kirc444E> och har en html cod som ska bli en bild
<kirc444E> hur gör man då
<coobra> googla ?
<kirc444E> funkar inte
<antii> ha
<backspace> HEheehe
<yeager> hehe
<th0m3> Hej. Hur skickar jag med scp via alias i bashrc, jag försöker med alias skicka="scp -r $1 id@ip:/home/folder men det funkar inte den tror jag vill skicka id@ip:/home/folder, några tips på hur jag kan göra?
<th0m3> Verkar som den inte vill förstå $1.
<kodein> tips: använd en funktion istället för ett alias
<th0m3> hur menar du?
<th0m3> jag vill ju kunna skriva "skicka fil.txt" så skickas den till andra datorn.
<kodein> JAG MENAR ATT DU SKA ANVÄNDA EN FUNCTION I BASH ISTÄLLET: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-8.html
<kodein> oj caps.
<th0m3> Ska läsa
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-29
<peetra_> Hur mår vi i kanalen då?
<amelia> trött själv?
<Kurdistan> trött
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> nu ska jag sova.
<mEck0> Hallå hallå i kanalen =)
<mEck0> har nån här testat på de atom-baserade moderkorten? håller på och kikar lite på delar till en server. vore ju smidigt om den är tyst och strömsnål, men tänkte på hur pass bra prestanda de har?
 * peetra_  är typ lite för glad. :P
<mEck0> haha, vad har hänt peetra_ ? :P
<peetra_> Inget har hänt. :P
<spacebug-> någon vaken?
<backspace> Fredag. Klart man är.
<backspace> Whiskyafton.
<spacebug-> hehe ok
<spacebug-> jag har en vpntjänst och det funkar bra.. men när det går ner (vilket händer nån gång ibland) så vill jag inte ha internetaccess på burken. Jag använder networkmanager och ett av problemen är väl att när den går ner så sätts en ny default route till mitt eth0 (istälelt för ppp0) vare sig jag hade en default route innan eller inte. Kan jag tvinga att den inte sätter eller hur gör jag?
<larsemil> ska laga något extra gott till middag bara för det
<Barre> bara för varför larsemil?
<larsemil> Barre: haha jag är inte van med weechat, den har en individuell scrollback för varje kanal...
<larsemil> morrn skulle jag skriva
<Barre> hehe... du gjorde fel allså ;P  morrn morrn
<larsemil> men jag gjorde en väldigt god middag igår. en suffle!
<Barre> ååå.. dint skall det vara
<Barre> s/d/f/
<larsemil> sjukt i egypten att inte presidenten avgår. men det kommer... kuwait gav 3500$ till alla sina invånare, inte alls oroliga...
<Barre> påminner om när östblocken föll
<larsemil> jag minns väl inte helt det....
<larsemil> http://totallycoolpix.com/2011/01/the-egypt-protests/
<Barre> idag är en konstig dag....
<larsemil> förutom revolutionerna menar du?
<Barre> mmm
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> HeMan: HEEEEJ... ny dator eller?
<HeMan> Barre: haloj!
<HeMan> Barre: nygammal...
<Barre> HeMan: du har hållt dig borta under en lång tid
<HeMan> Barre: visst har jag gjort det bra? :)
<Barre> mycket
<HeMan> Barre: vad har hänt sen senast då?
<Barre> inte mycket.... kröp till korset och anslöt mig till FB, det trodde jag inte att jag skulle göra O.o
<HeMan> Barre: ouch! varför?
<Barre> HeMan: jo... jag har sagt upp mig på jobbet också... men det är inte lika konstigt...
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<Barre> HeMan: jag vet inte varför jag skapade det.... förmodligen för att äldsta dottern hänger där, och jag vill ha någon form av koll... käns läskigt
<HeMan> Barre: vad ska du göra sen då?
<Barre> HeMan: vet inte...
<Barre> HeMan: öppen för förslag :)
<HeMan> Barre: bygga skithäftiga kluster-storage-lösningar?
<Barre> HeMan: har några trådar som eventuellt kan bli nått..
<Barre> nu är det frukost...
<Barre> ses
<HeMan> ha det!
<delhage> Barre: ojsan
<cHarNe2> Barre: jag blev paranoid och tog bort mitt fb-konto
 * delhage upptäckte att Barre's namn inte är särskilt unikt när han letade på FB
<larsemil> nej, jag känner typ tre som heter så
<larsemil> Barre: jag har faktiskt också skaffat fejjan precis
<larsemil> världen är på väg utför
<yeager> morrn morrn
<D0minat0r> nån här som har erfarenhet av ZyXEL P-2601HN-F1 modem?
<D0minat0r> har skitskumt problem, hastigeten är bra, uppkopplingen stabil, men vissa SSL sidor däribland Live Skydrive, FLashback vgrar fungera
<yeager> D0minat0r, https://www.flashback.org/t1333797
<D0minat0r> jag vet men problemet var ju att jag inte kommer åt https://flashback.org
<D0minat0r> :)
<Barre> delhage: har inte något inlägg på facebook som ens kan härledas till Barre :P
<delhage> Barre: jag menar ditt riktiga namn, finns 20000
<Barre> delhage: hahaha... jag fullkommligt försvinner i mängden .. mhuhahhahaa...
<gorgo> :P
<gorgo> jag brukar bli osynlig
<Barre> delhage: men dig fanns det bara en av :) du är unik du
<delhage> visst är jag
<Barre> och sportig uppenbarligen...
<delhage> svårt att vara anonym med ett sånt namn
<Barre> larsemil: jasså du... såg också att företaget hade en sida
<larsemil> haha men inget där än
<delhage> Barre: har du nåt nytt jobb på gång?
<Barre> delhage: jag har en diskussion med några, men inget bestämt
 * larsemil sätter en femma barre kommer börja på HP. någon som sätter mot?
<Barre> larsemil: får jag vara med och sätta pengar? ;P
<delhage> redhat
<larsemil> klåpföretag. :D
<lowbowz> pfgfpgfvffggffgfg !"#¤%&/(
<Barre> söker de folk? Och vilken typ av profil skulle det då vara? Anser mig inte vara så l33t för att jobba med linux på heltid... datalagring är dock en annan femma...
<lowbowz> !!
<larsemil> delhage: det är väldigt roligt att ha dig tillbaka i kanalen, har varit några tysta månader
<lowbowz> Lagring av warez på konsument-USB-hårddiskar? :/
<delhage> vet ej om de söker just nu
<delhage> larsemil: har det?
<lowbowz> Gaaaaah... vad ska man sälja i nätbutik?
<lowbowz> Fattar inte hur alla kan ha råd med lager och skit.
 * delhage har inte varit borta medvetet
<lowbowz> Finns hur många obskyra butiker som helst som tycks tjäna stålar.
<larsemil> delhage: hur menar du?
<larsemil> delhage: har inte set dig så mycket
<delhage> larsemil: jag var inte riktigt medveten om att jag varit "borta"
<larsemil> ah
<larsemil> kanske inte, jag har minskat min tid här också så
<delhage> kanske inte snackat så mycket på sistone
<Barre> HeMan har däremot hållt sig borta ett bra tag, han påstod att han spillt kaffe på sin dator...
<coobra> jaha
<lowbowz> Ni spiller bara en massa vätskor på era hemsnickrade Linux-burkar.
<coobra> vad gör folket  :D
<lowbowz> Finns det en svensk affärskanal någonstans?
<lowbowz> Där typ Ingvar Kamprad och Investor och sådana hänger?
<coobra> hahhaa
<coobra> st moritz :p
<lowbowz> smalandsgubbe87
<coobra> runt jul :D
<lowbowz> Jag vill ju snacka med folk som har stålar och kontakter och sådant. =(
<coobra> om  ?
<lowbowz> Ingen här inne tjänar ens nog för att betala ett OS? :P
<lowbowz> coobra: Typ... affärer.
<lowbowz> Idéer. Saker.
<coobra> heh
<Barre> jo... det är just därför man använder linux, för att man inte har råd att köpa windows...
<delhage> Barre: https://careers.redhat.com/ext/search?act=list&Keyword=&SearchJobID=&Category=&Location=5917
<coobra> Barre:  haha :p ELLER ?!?!?!
<delhage> Barre: verkar bara vara jbossjobb just nu...
<Barre> coobra: det var så jag tolkade lowbowz intelligenta kommentar
<coobra> Barre: ;)
<Barre> delhage: inte mycket för mig alltså....
<delhage> Barre: inte för mig heller...
<Barre> delhage: de går miste om extrem kompetens nu alltså ;P
<delhage> Barre: indeed
<delhage> fast jag jobbar ju redan i praktiken för dom
<coobra> lowbowz: hur gammal är du ?
<coobra> lite gröt kanske
<larsemil> Äntligen har jag löst mitt wifi problem också! No more minska wifihastighet when on batterypower!
 * delhage klappar sin nya thinkpad
<yeager> delhage, apple mac book pro thinkpad? :)
<delhage> bfft
<coobra> kmac <3
<delhage> x201, i7, 4G ram 160G ssd
<delhage> flyger fram
<larsemil> delhage: är det inte jobbigt att skriva då? om den flyger menar jag
<delhage> har har...
<coobra> delhage: kan jag få en  :p
<delhage> coobra: ge mig 20k så kan du få en
<delhage> det är inkl moms
<larsemil> thinkpad är grymma! förutom att de är så fula
 * Barre har två vänner på facebook... tragiskt, jag går ner i källaren och hänger mig O.o
<delhage> jag tycker att dom är snygga
<larsemil> Barre: lägg till mig då! så ska jag skriva till dig
<delhage> jag då?
<larsemil> delhage: du får också lägga till mig om du vill
<Barre> hahah... hur gör man då? är helt vilsen...
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/ubuntu-10-10-fixing-the-linux-sta-speed-loss-when-on-battery/
<larsemil> Barre: sök på mig och klicka lägg till som vän
<Barre> larsemil: hittar inte dig... och delhage har ingen knapp för att lägga till som vän... känner mig ensam, utryst och deprimerad ;P
<delhage> Barre: va?
<larsemil> Barre: nu har jag skickat till en jonas forsberg som såg ut att inte vara så aktiv på fb
<Barre> DELHAGE HAR INGEN NAPP FÖR ATT LÄGGA TILL SOM VÄN (hörde du nu då) ;D
<larsemil> han har faktiskt inte det
<Barre> larsemil: verkar inte vara jag ;)
<delhage> Barre: vafan?
<larsemil> Barre: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000906418711
<larsemil> delhage: det går inte att lägga till dig
<delhage> vafan
<delhage> hur ändrar man det?
<larsemil> delhage: http://larsemil.dalnix.se/delhapge.png
<larsemil> delhage.png even
<Barre> larsemil: tror jag addat dig nu?
<larsemil> Barre: hmm ne...?
<Barre> larsemil: joho...
<Barre> hahah.. du är för rolig du..
<bamsefar> Morrn!
<delhage> larsemil: vet du hur jag ändrar det?
<larsemil> Barre: :)
<larsemil> delhage: måste väl ha med sekretessinställningarna att göra
<larsemil> bamsefar: är han hemma från egypten eller är han inkravallad?
<delhage> hittar inte...
<bamsefar> larsemil: Hehe, han är hemma. :)
<bamsefar> Och switcharna är i stockholm, dock inte hemma hos mig än.
<larsemil> delhage: hang on ska titta
<coobra> bamsefar: har du ciscos över :p
<larsemil> delhage: sekretessinställningar > samverkan på facebook > Skicka vänförfrågningar till dig
<larsemil> och här har delhage suttit och undrat varför ingen lägger till honom på fejjan
<Barre> hahahah
<delhage> mm
<delhage> nu då?
<delhage> Barre? larsemil?
<bamsefar> coobra: Not any more
<larsemil> delhage: oh ya baby!
<delhage> nu kommer jag bli spammad som fan
<coobra> bamsefar: darnit :p
<Barre> delhage: du e så dutti
<bamsefar> coobra: Vadårå, vad behöver du?
<coobra> bamsefar: skulle vilja ha och lära mig lite :D
<delhage> en fråga om SD-kort till kameror
<delhage> vilket filsystem ska det vara? Jag köpte ett och la ext4 på det för helt andra sysften men nu skulle jag vilja ha det i en kamera
<bamsefar> coobra: Ah
<larsemil> delhage: vfat
<Barre> undrar hur jag skall tolka att INGEN i min familj har accepterat min vänförfrågan. O.o
<bamsefar> Hahaha
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är inte lätt..
<Barre> nej....
<Barre> men kanske förstårligt.
<bamsefar> Barre: Du känner ju dig själv bäst.
<bamsefar> Usch, snart tvättstugan igen. :/
<Barre> bamsefar: tydligen så känner min familj mig bättre :)
<larsemil> Barre: well om du ingett henne en smartphone så förstår jag ävl det
<Barre> larsemil: hon fick en blade i förrgår
<bamsefar> Är jag den enda som inte har en android/iphone?
<Barre> bamsefar: nej, amelia har inte heller det
<bamsefar> True
<Barre> men sen har ALLA andra det....
<Barre> :)
<bamsefar> Men hon har ju en såndär annan läskig grunka.
<bamsefar> Min n82 är oslagbar.
<bamsefar> Jag har till och med köpt nytt batteri till den.
<Barre> bamsefar: hoppas att du fortfarande pratar mobiltelefon O.o
<larsemil> http://static.whalesalad.com/north_korea/
<larsemil> bamsefar: grymt! jag har inte fått något att betala än dock
<bamsefar> larsemil: Nej, han är lite slö. :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Jodå
<D0minat0r> Jahapp vissa SSL sidor får timeout, svaret från BBB...mitt nät är för snabbt det skiter sig därför (19mbit ner, 2mbit upp)
<larsemil> Barre: skullerj u komma en officiell 2.2 till bladen i svea rike snart nu
<Barre> larsemil: jag såg det, det är bra
<larsemil> http://static.whalesalad.com/north_korea/
<bamsefar> D0minat0r: What?
<Barre> det var det konstigaste jag hört på länge
<larsemil> Barre: bamsefar det är väl logiskt. säg att du väntar på ett paket från posten, och så kör postbilen så fort att han krashar in i ditt hus så blir det ju fel. samma med nätverkspaket, de kommer så fort att de hoppar ur nätverkskortet och in kanske grafikkortet
<Barre> haha
<D0minat0r> bamsefar, ja så sa han på BBB
<D0minat0r> köper inte riktigt deras svar, men koppla rjag in gamla modemet (den tappar synk hela tiden) då funkar alla sidor och jag har cappat upload på 1mbit
 * larsemil flashar in ny rom till min blade
<larsemil> D0minat0r: han måste ju vara ute och cykla!
<D0minat0r> hehe
<D0minat0r> ja nu med nya modemet kan jag inte synka chrome inställningar, eller komma åt live skydrive
<D0minat0r> kopplar in gamla modemet klockrent, tills modemet tappar synk
<larsemil> jag pratade med en som jag hade mailat flera gånger och hans ursäkt för att inte ha svarat var typ "ja dnsen på min imap fungerar inte". det var ett gmailkonto jag mailade....
<D0minat0r> suck, hehe o mitt ärende hos BBB har pågått i 2½månad nu, tappad synk 30-40 per dag
<larsemil> be att få prata med en tekniker nästa gång
<delhage> larsemil: men med vfat så kan du väl inte ha större filer än 2GB?
<D0minat0r> jag måste just nu välja mellan pest eller kolera känns det som, antingen ha ett modem som tappar synk hela tiden eller ha ett "stabilt" modem som inte klarar av alla sidor
<delhage> larsemil: fast det borde ju räcka då jag tänker efter...
<larsemil> delhage: 4gb. hur hög upplösning hade du på din kamera sa du?
<larsemil> D0minat0r: haha de ska välja om de vill ha kvar dig som kund eller inte. de levererar inte den tjänsten som du beställt
<delhage> larsemil: ingen aning men i detta fallet behövs ingen hög upplösning heller så inget problem
<barzam> fortsätt ringa och tjata, enda man kan göra när saker inte funkar
<barzam> (tyvärr)
<larsemil> delhage: nej jag menade bara eftersom du funderade på filgränser på en digitalkamera. :D
<delhage> larsemil: jo, jag tänkte inte
<D0minat0r> larsemil, ja igentligen tänkt byta operatör men törs inte det innan ärendet är utrett vet ju inte va de blir för problem om jag byter operatör mitt i ärendet
<D0minat0r> då lär väl ingen veta vad som pågår
<larsemil> man kommer långt med tjat.
<barzam> ja, det är nåt man inte tror faktiskt
<barzam> men det funkar oftast riktigt bra, ring varje gång det inte funkar som det ska, till slut får man en fin mapp där och de vill bara lösa dina problem så de slipper ha med dig att göra mer
<larsemil> delhage: Barre appropå fb.. hade ju konto förut back in the days men tog bort det. facebook lovade att det var borttaget. men jag kan inte registrera mitt mobilnummer med nuvarande konto för "ett annat konto har det"
<D0minat0r> ja jo gör det varje dag, har tror jag en "egen" tekniker där nu :)
<Barre> larsemil: exakt samma sak för mig, kunde inte använda min email-adress p.g.a. att jag "raderat" ett tidigare konto...
<larsemil> Barre: det är stört
<Barre> mm
<D0minat0r> på tal om FB, med nya modemet funkar inte alla spel på FB för mig hehe
<D0minat0r> tptest.se gör timeout också
<larsemil> också stört är att min mormor 80 år skaffar fejjan och har aldrig varit i närheten av det förut och ändå föreslår fb på en gång att hon ska bli vän med sin dotter
<larsemil> D0minat0r: låter ju som nya modemet är dåligt
<D0minat0r> ja men gamla modem, eller alla andra modem tappar synk hela tiden
<D0minat0r> inte så kul det heller
<barzam> D0minat0r: jag ringde bbb ganska mycket förut (mitt modem loggade ner ständigt) och jag fick inte hjälp förrän jag och teknikern kom på att vi körde samma linux-dist (arch), då blev han väldigt hjälpsam ochallt fixades inom 2 veckor
<barzam> så jävla sjukt egentligen
<D0minat0r> barzam, haha kanske ska nämna tekniker då att jag gått över till linux nu :)
<larsemil> jag blev också lovad att de kommer och installerar mitt bredband i början på nästa vecka, i varje vecka i sex månader.
<larsemil> com hem fixade det på två veckor
<barzam> D0minat0r: helt allvarligt tror jag du tjänar på dt eftersom du framstår som mer kunnig direkt i deras ögon
<D0minat0r> larsemil, ja men då ska du vet när jag skulle få inkopplat mitt 2 år sen, skanova var och kopplade ur gamla ägarens DSL kort på station, samma tekniker fick ärende nästa dag att koppla n mitt då hade dom fysiskt sett tappat på telelinan till mitt hus O.o
<D0minat0r> dom kunde inte förstår hur min hemtelefon kunde fungera haha
<D0minat0r> barzam, ja har fått förklara åt dom varje gång att skippa skitsnacket jag kan lite jag med
<D0minat0r> fast idag frågade tekniker om jag testat mitt problem med olika datorer, svar ja, win 7 med ff o ie9 /ubuntu med ff o chrome så frågade jag om dom vill jag ska starta mera datorer o testa så trodde han på mig
<barzam> "HAr du prövat att starta om modemet? är också en klassiker
<D0minat0r> ja speciellt då man får den frågan när man sagt precis åt dom att jag testade just andra modemet
<D0minat0r> man borde ju som förstå att en omstart händer ju då man byter modem...
<bamsefar> D0minat0r: Det där är skitsnack
<D0minat0r> ja men va ska man göra dm flesta på en support läser ju frågor från ett A4 papper
<HeMan> jag har pratat med riktigt duktiga tekniker på BBB
<D0minat0r> finns kunnigt folk inom supporten men sällan man själv lyckas få prata med en sån person
<larsemil> jag blir bara sur när jag pratar med tekniker - tills de inser att man kan något själv också
<D0minat0r> ja jo jag har blivit lack en gång nu under detta ärende men jag försöker att förstå dom som jobbar men inte alltid så lätt när man måste gå igenom samma 10 standard frågor dom läser från ett papper innan dom gör nått åt ärendet
<D0minat0r> nu när jag ringer brukar jag bara säga, läs mitt ärende och fråga sen
<D0minat0r> ingen av dom orkar ens börja läsa nån mera kan vara en del loggar när ärendet är 2 månader gammalt
<D0minat0r> förresten ska bygga en dator med raid på 2 diskar, kan man i ubuntu logga vilken av diskarna som har mer error? misstänker ena disken är lite trasig men vet ej vilken det är därför ska jag försöka lägga dom i raid
<lowbowz> Men...
<lowbowz> Jävla liv.
<lowbowz> Kan någon säga hur man tjänar pengar?
<kodein> det vanligaste sättet är att man klipper sig och skaffar ett jobb, faktiskt
<lowbowz> Är varken kompetent eller har arbetslust.
<lowbowz> Så får nog inget jobb på en marknad där inte ens kompetenta, aktivt arbetssökande får jobb.
<lowbowz> Vad kan man bygga en ebutik kring? Vad säljer och kräver minimal investering?
<larsemil> knark vapen och alkohol
<lowbowz> Olagligt.
<kodein> men lukrativt
<lowbowz> Och kräver verkligen inte minimal investering.
<th0m3> ha ha!
<lowbowz> Och är omöjligt att sälja på nätet.
<larsemil> okej
<larsemil> allt i hela världen går att sälja. den stora frågan är: varför ska man köpa av dig istället för någon annan?
<larsemil> och som svar på det finns det ju några alternativ
<larsemil> du är billigare
<larsemil> du levererar fortare
<larsemil> du är trevligare
<larsemil> du har en hemsida som dyker upp överst i sökresultat
<kodein> nu såg jag ju iofs på en löpsedel att låtsasmedicin var mer pengainbringande än faktiskt knark var
<kodein> och tänk om du bara säljer utan att leverera, då slipper du till och med skicka sockerpiller
<larsemil> du får in produkter innan konkurrenter
<larsemil> eller du är kunnigare
<larsemil> kodein: man kan sälja meditation på distans!
<lowbowz> Har knappast råd att vara billigast, eller leverera snabbast, och är en sur jävel, och SEO har nästan inget att göra med färdigheter... :/
<larsemil> lowbowz: har SEO inget att göra med färdigheter? well skriv en avhandling om det och sälj för det är en nyhet för mig
<lowbowz> Nästan inget.
<larsemil> still news to me
<lowbowz> Självklart behöver det vara tekniskt vettigt.
<larsemil> vilket?
<lowbowz> Men sedan beror det bara på ens resurser.
<lowbowz> Jag kan ha tusentals sidor med originalinnehåll och en massa relevanta sökord överallt och aldrig komma ens bland topp-100 i sökninar.
<lowbowz> *sökningar
<lowbowz> Om ingen länkar, eller fler länkar till andra, så spelar det ingen roll.
<larsemil> precis
<larsemil> varför skulle lgoogle förelså att någon ska gå in på din sida när ingen annan gör det.
<Barre> om man inte vill jobba så kommer det aldrig att lyckas, sorry lowbowz, du har helt fel inställning till arbete, livet och pengar
<lowbowz> För att den är relevant?
<lowbowz> Barre: Vill inte jobba för andra, nej.
<larsemil> lowbowz: uppenbarligen inte eftersom ingen besöker
<lowbowz> Hur ska de hitta den?
<lowbowz> Om ingen länkar.
<lowbowz> Du tänker konstigt.
<larsemil> lowbowz: well jag är 27 år och har startat två företag som jag har kunnat livnära mig på. bara att tuta och köra!
<larsemil> lowbowz: se till att någon länkar!
<lowbowz> Ja, det är ju det som är problemet.
<Barre> lowbowz: om du tror att du inte jobbar för andra när/om du startar eget så kommer du aldrig få några kunder :P
<lowbowz> Barre: Du märker bara ord nu...
<larsemil> Barre: word. my ass belongs to the highest bidder
<lowbowz> larsemil: Bara att tuta och köra? Lätt att säga om man har resurserna att skaffa ett lager o.s.v. från början.
<larsemil> jag har aldrig haft resurser
<lowbowz> Vet inte vad du gör med dina företag... tjänster eller varor?
<larsemil> tjänster
<lowbowz> Vad för slags? Varför två olika?
<lowbowz> Är de enskilda firmor eller AB?
<larsemil> jag växte ur min enskilda firma och startade ett ab
<lowbowz> Lite oklart om man ens kan ha fler än en enskild firma samtidigt.
<larsemil> har du en?
<lowbowz> Har registrerat ett par men alltid avregistrerat innan jag hunnit tjäna en krona.
<lowbowz> Det är omöjligt att få kunder när man inte har några kanaler för att nå ut.
<larsemil> lowbowz: well kanaler finns det väl alltid. sätt upp lappar, dela ut flygblad, hälsa på företag. har funkat för mig
<larsemil> jag har sålt hostingplats utanför konsum! :D
<lowbowz> Hälsa på företag? Bara klampa in?
<Barre> lowbowz: nej, det tycker jag inte att jag gör. Målet med din sattsning är att tjäna pengar, på vad verkar mindre intressant, därför tror jag inte att du kommer lyckas. m.a.o. helt fel inställning...
<larsemil> lowbowz: vad är du duktig på?
<lowbowz> larsemil: Säljer du serverplats? Är det inte typ den mest konkurrensutsatta marknaden man bara kan ge sig in på?
<larsemil> lowbowz: jo. och ändå får jag kunder
<lowbowz> Barre: Förstod ärligt talat inte det där.
<lowbowz> larsemil: Hmm... inget som man direkt kan tjäna pengar på, är jag rädd.
<larsemil> okej.
<larsemil> du kanske inte kan
<Barre> jag gissar på att det är för mycket arbete och för lite utdelning..
<larsemil> men återigen. lowbowz vad är du duktig på?
<lowbowz> Stormarknad med matvaror vore drömmen... snacka om att de måste tjäna pengar där. Jag handlar alltid för mycket mer än vad det känns som, nästan. Och mat behöver alla. Synd att kostnaderna är extremt höga för att börja.
<lowbowz> Inte ens att tänka på, såklart... men de tjänar nog storkovan.
<larsemil> lowbowz: jag frågar sista gången innan jag slutar bolla med dig - vad är du duktig på?
<lowbowz> Kan en hel del om gamla videospel. Men Retrosuperstore gick ju i konkurs...
<lowbowz> Dags för foder. Kommer snart tillbaka.
<larsemil> när jag inte hade jobb bestämde jag mig för att plugga, om jag fick dåligt med jobb nu i firman skulle jag också läsa kurser. och om det går väldigt bra och jag får in fett med cash ska jag också plugga. fast hos delhage
<larsemil> http://cdon.se/hemelektronik/western_digital_elements_desktop_2.0_2tb-12973522
<zChris> billig?
<larsemil> väldigt
<zChris> Hur i hela friden kan den vara så billig
<kodein> de glömde väl en nolla
<zChris> Fast du får ju den för 245kr om du köper den har jag för mig?
<KiviE> är priset uppenbart fel så har de rätt att ändra det
<zChris> Men om jag köper den, och dom ändrar priset. Så bör dom väll meddela mig först ?
<larsemil> ja
<KiviE> om inte annat har man ju öppet köp
<zChris> fast då får man väll betala för frakten ?
<larsemil> 1tb kostar det dubbla
<zChris> Men det är ju REA
<zChris> :P
<th0m3> huh
<th0m3> 245kr för en 2TB
<th0m3> Blivit något fel?
<th0m3> Annars beställer jag 6!
<kodein> de lär annullera
<kodein> men beställa kan du ju alltid.
<larsemil> livesändingen från egypten på al jazeera är ganska spännande
<zChris> Är det idag sverige spelar eller imorgon?
<lowbowz> Al Quaida.
<amelia> *gäsp*
<larsemil> om en timme införs utegångsförbudet i egypten... ska bli spännande att se vad som hände rdå
<zChris> Mer våldsamheter :/
<larsemil> demonstrera för demokrati är ju bra.
<larsemil> fascismen som visar sitt ansikte när polisen skjuter demonstranter
<zChris> Mm
<lowbowz> Dom borde smälla en antombåmb å ba BOOoooOOom!
<larsemil> lowbowz: du är väldigt nära att hamna på ignore. skärp dig
<lowbowz> Jag skrev som ett barn skulle sagt.
<larsemil> det tror jag inte barn skulle säga. inte mina barn iaf
<lowbowz> De kanske är flickor.
<larsemil> pratar du fortfarande som ett barn? jag förstår inte
<Nafallo> omnomnom
<th0m3> Vilken terminal ftp klient skulle ni rekomendera?
<Nafallo> th0m3: http://wooledge.org:8000/FtpMustDie
 * Nafallo funderar pa dusch
<andol> th0m3: Till en början med så tycker jag att du ska läsa länken Nafallo skickade. Fast är FTP ändå något du behöver använda så har jag för mig att ncftp är en hyfsad ftp-klient för kommandoraden.
<th0m3> Tack, ska checka in länken =)
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> flash i chromium verkar suga
<dagon_> i firefox dör det inte
<spacebug-> tycker flash suger alltid
<spacebug-> dör eller drar 100% cpu efter ett tag
<dagon_> mjo
<dagon_> men i firefox dog den inte en enda gång
<dagon_> i chromium dör den hela tiden
<Nafallo> dagon_: firefox kor den iofs inte direkt.
<dagon_> hur då menar du?
<Nafallo> dagon_: den wrappar den i npviewer
<dagon_> ah
<dagon_> kanske det som gör att den lever :P
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> kopt 570 latar pa Ubuntu One Music Store nu :-)
<Nafallo> ...och anvander 25GB pa Ubuntu One ;-)
<Nafallo> ♥
 * Nafallo firar med att ata frukt
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Vad är ubuntu one?
<Nafallo> bamsefar: one.ubuntu.com
<bamsefar> Ojdå
<th0m3> oj nice hjärta!
<th0m3> <3
<th0m3> hur gjorde du de?
<Nafallo> ☺
<th0m3> Vad har du för klient?
<Nafallo> irssi
<Markk> ㋛
<th0m3> sjukt, min irssi vill inte ens kopiera dem:P
<zChris> Markk: är det där UTF- 8 ? XD
<Markk> Ja.
<Markk> UTF-8 är riktigt najs.
 * spacebug- ogillar det starkt
<zChris> Roligt att dom lägger till onödiga saker som smileys och sånt x)
<Markk> Jag gillade ISO-8859-1 förut, men tröttnade när jag såg hur bra UTF-8 är. :)
<spacebug-> tar upp mer plats på hårddisken (när det gäller filer) och strular i irssi
<zChris> är väll irssi som strular med utf8 ?
<Nafallo> zChris: ✁☹ vaddå onödigt?
<spacebug-> kör recode till utf8 i den här kanalen.. iso88591 överallt annars i hela mitt system
<Nafallo> spacebug-: beklagar
<Markk> Irssi kan decoda båda.
<spacebug-> zChris: du menar att jag riktar min ilska fel? =)
<zChris> en encoding för alla språk i världen. Kan inte bli bättre?
<Markk> Och irssi har aldrig strulat för mig med UTF-8.
<zChris> spacebug-: ja ^^
<Nafallo> spacebug-: antar att du kommer kora IPv4 nar resten av oss sitter pa IPv6 ocksa...
<spacebug-> Nafallo: förhoppningsvis :D
<spacebug-> nä men ..det är väl det att det inte funkar så bra än
<Markk> Sålänge man fixar att både irssi, tmux och terminalen/SSH-klienten leker i UTF-8 är det inga problem.
<Nafallo> HAHAHAHA
<spacebug-> testa att joina en kanal i irssi med åäö i kanalnamnet om du kör utf8
<spacebug-> och eggdrop hur funkar det där lixom?
<Nafallo> spacebug-: ge mig en ircd som stoder !ascii ? ;-)
<th0m3> WeeChat ftw!
<zChris> spacebug-: du får fixa eggdrop då! :)
<Nafallo> eggdrop? supybot!
<spacebug-> bättre resten av världen går över till iso88591
<spacebug-> och the metric system
<zChris> meter systemet håller jag med om :P
<spacebug-> så nu va det sagt, nu kan jag läga mig å vila tills fotbollen börjar =)
<zChris> Samt 24h klockan
<Nafallo> 13:59:01 [FreeNode] -!- #✁☹ Illegal channel name
<Nafallo> zChris: ehrm. 12-timmars ar SAA mycket vettigare.
<Markk> spacebug-: Som sagt, jag gillade också ISO-8859-1 förut, tills jag upptäckte att UTF-8 har mycket större stöd för specialtecken.
 * Nafallo har kort 12-timmars i nagra ar nu :-)
<Markk> Jag gillar 12h bättre.
<Markk> Mm
<spacebug-> Markk: jo det är väl så.. bara det att jag hänger i #falköping på efnet .. iso88591
<Nafallo> och svenskt tangentbord kan sticka och brinna :-P
<zChris> Nafallo, nein!
<spacebug-> för att joina den med utf8-irssi får man skriva typ #falköping och sen ser det ändå fel ut i irrso men det funkar
<spacebug-> va fan \\366
<zChris> program som inte stödjer utf-8 är dåliga program!
<spacebug-> så fast bara ett backslash
<Markk> Det är lite mindfuck att använda jobbets tangentbord (engelsk layout) där ( sitter på tangent 7 och ) på tangent 8, sen komma hem till den svenska datorn och om man kollar på tangentbordet så sitter ( på 8 och ) på 9, då trycker man fel.
<Nafallo> zChris: screen ar ett daligt program? ;-)
<Markk> Men vanligtvis kollar man iofs inte.
<Markk> Screen stödjer UTF-8.
<Markk> Men tmux är smutt.
<Nafallo> Markk: ehrm... nej.
<Markk> screen -U?
<Nafallo> Markk: screen bryr sig inte. det ar upp till terminalen.
<Markk> Men man måste kör screen -U för att det ska fungera som det ska vill jag minnas.
<Nafallo> if is hard
<dagon_> screen är fint
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> man kanske skulle handla klader och skor...
<larsemil> spacebug-: irssi har stöd för olika kodning i olika kanaler
<Nafallo> /help recode
<spacebug-> ja I oliak kanaler ja
<spacebug-> inte för att joina dom ;/
<zChris> Nafallo, om det inte stöder utf så ja ;P
<Nafallo> spacebug-: sa du kor gammalt skit som standard och /recode for denna kanalen da? ;-)
<spacebug-> precis =)
<spacebug-> LANG="sv_SE"
<spacebug-> LANGUAGE="en"
<spacebug-> LC_MESSAGES="en_US"
<spacebug-> min *
<spacebug-> men
<spacebug-> min /etc/default/locale ;)
<Nafallo> huga
<Nafallo> inte ens UTF-8 for filsystemet?
<spacebug-> nej nej
<spacebug-> usch och fy
<Nafallo> hur ska du da kunna dopa filer till ♥ ?
<spacebug-> frågetecken i filnamn? äru tossig?
<Nafallo> nej. jag gjorde ett mellanslag dar av en anledning.
<spacebug-> jag ser två frågetecken
<Nafallo> da har du inte UTF-8 for denna kanalen.
<zChris> spacebug-, det var ett hjärta
<spacebug-> 15:13 Target                         Character set
<spacebug-> 15:13 freenode/#ubuntu-se            UTF-8
<zChris> spacebug-, denna ddå ㋛
<Nafallo> spacebug-: det betyder inte att det fungerar for dig. speciellt om du inte ser mina UTF-8 :-P
 * dagon_ ♥ ♥
<D0minat0r> Försökte skicka en länk i MSN och den blockerades med detta meddelande: Länken som du försökte skicka blockerades för
<D0minat0r> Försökte skicka en länk i MSN och den blockerades med detta meddelande: Länken som du försökte skicka blockerades eftersom den rapporterats som SÄKER
<D0minat0r> varför blockerar den säkra länkar? :)
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> för att msn gillar osäkerhet? :P
<D0minat0r> vikke jävla crap :P
<Nafallo> D0minat0r: Microsoft tycker inte om säkerhet. har du inte lärt dig det än? ;-)
<spacebug-> Nafallo: men min term är ju iso88591 så det är väl därför den inte visar det. Enda recode gör i mitt fall är väl att den recodar min output till kanalen som utf8
<dagon_> aldrig hört talas om Plug 'n Pray? ;)
<Nafallo> spacebug-: mjo. later riktigt. betyder att du suger, mer eller mindre :-)
<dagon_> :D
<zChris> D0minat0r: har inte haft något problem med att skicka filer :P
<dagon_> Philip5: \o
<spacebug-> när jag får chansen ^^
 * Nafallo headpalms
<spacebug-> hehe
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> va fan det va ju öppet mål lixom
<coobra> kaffe <3
<D0minat0r> Nafallo, ja de har jag, funderar starkt på att ge upp min huvuddator med win7 och gå över till ubuntu på den med :)
<spacebug-> det går sådär med mitt vilande
<Nafallo> D0minat0r: heh
<dagon_> jag testade Lubuntu häromdagen på min laptop (fick en skiva med Linux Magazine) och det funkar ju riktigt bra :)
<zChris> D0minat0r: ja om du kan så varfrö inte?
<dagon_> dock ingen större skillnad mellan arch + lxde eller lubuntu iofs
<Nafallo> spacebug-: mjo. jag gillade den kommentaren. onskar jag varit lite mer pa min vakt dock ;-)
<spacebug-> ;)
<Nafallo> hmm. vart har jag min microsd adapter nu da...
<D0minat0r> kan och kan, första gånggen jag kör ubuntu nu på denna laptop så kanske ska ha en backup dator ett tag ännu som jag i alla fall kan någorlunda :)
<zChris> D0minat0r: Dualboota är första steget :)
<larsemil> dagon_: men vad har vi sagt om att prata om arch i ett ubuntu-sammanhang
<D0minat0r> zChris, iofs :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<Nafallo> ehrm. varfor hittar inte min minneskortlasare kortet for :-(
<amelia> Hej Nafallo!
<dagon_> larsemil: det var ju förstås en jämförelse
<dagon_> men ska vi inte jämföra heller så får vi väl ha en demokratur här
<larsemil> dagon_: jag var ironisk
<dagon_> aw :(
<dagon_> nu var jag ju halvvägs att bli förbannad
<dagon_> larsemil: du får ett ♥ som förlåt :)
<larsemil> tack!
<zChris> larsemil är skojig idag!
<larsemil> ̈́̈́ag är väl alltid skojig!
<larsemil> jag
<andol> larsemil: Notera den pinsama tystnaden som uppstod :P
<Philip5> hehe
<zChris> http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/04/08/pyjunior-call-for-documentation-help/
<vicevire> hej
<kodein> hej hej hej hej hej hej
<Ridpojken> När man installerar cups, borde inte /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf finnas då?
 * Nafallo plays with remuco
<Nafallo> woha! det fungerar!
<chees> hur urinslatt man minefiled firefox
 * Nafallo forstod inte den meningen
<Nafallo> chees: vill du testa igen?
 * Philip5 tänker sig att urinslatt är den lilla pöl som blir kvar längst ner i slutet av pissoaren :O
<chees> hur tar man bort firefox 4
<Nafallo> avinstallera paketet firefox-4.0 ?
<chees> gör man inte de via programcentralen
<Nafallo> hur man gor det lamnar jag som traning for den som vill avinstallera det.
<chees> vad kan de vara med ubuntu som gör att den hakar upp sig innan man kommer inlogg promp i nån minut
<Philip5> chees: kolla bootloggen
<Philip5> eller boota i textläge och se vad som händer
<chees> stog usb 1/3 erroe
<chees> när jag kollade i felsäkert läge
<carlba> Tjenare går det att köra XBMC headless på något sätt?
<carlba> Jag har googlat en del men hittar ingen enkel lösning..
<Philip5> carlba: är det inte en stor del att köra den mot en tv eller annan typ av skärm?
<carlba> Absolut.. men jag har fått till så att jag lagrar databasen på servern istället..
<carlba> Och då vore det trevligt att ha en headless instans av XBMC på servern som uppdaterade mediadatabasen
<Philip5> hänger inte riktigt med på varför man då vill köra xmbc men jag har inte så stor erfarenhet av just xbmc så jag kan svara vettigt det med headless
<carlba> Jag har en server med en mysql databas som lagarar mitt XBMC library. Sen har jag en HTPC och en arbetsstation som jag kör XBMC på. Jag har konfat XBMC så att de använder min mysql databas på servern istället för den inbyggda sqlite databasen som lagras lokalt där XBMC körs.
<chees> va är de som gör att hela systemet hänger sig går inte trycka på nått. sen i bland helt plötsligt fungera det?
<chees> detta fel har varit borta ett tag nu men har kommigt till baka nu
<markus1> hej!
<spacebug-> tja
<markus1> jag satte ihop ett datorpaket
<markus1> http://www.prisjakt.nu/minsida.php?a=markusparkus&k=948216
<markus1> vad tror ni om detta + ubuntu sen?
<markus1> vet inte om det går att montera rent fysiskt men det löser sig säkert
<spacebug-> grafikkort? 400W nätdel låter lite lite i min öron.. om man ska bygga ut sen eller har ett krävande grafikkort
<spacebug-> men det va ett tag sen jag köpte hårdvara så jag kan va ute å segla
<markus1> processorn har integrerad grafikdel
<markus1> dessutom är det en processor på 65TDP
<spacebug-> vad är det då?
<markus1> det är att det bara behöver kylas bort 65W tror jag
<Philip5> markus1: själv skulle jag satsa på ett intel i7 2600k om jag ändå la pengar så där
<markus1> men den drar mycket mer ström
<markus1> behöver jag väl bättre kylning?
<Philip5> markus1: du kommer ju inte behöva den där cpu-kylaren med den där cpun eftersom den är strypt
<markus1> haha okej =)
<markus1> men om jag inte vill att den ska låta nåt då?
<amelia> köp en cpu där du får med kylning så slipper du bekymra dig om det.
<markus1> men kanske är lika bra att köra på 2500k då
<spacebug-> peltor hörselkåpor ;)
<markus1> det kommer med kylning bara att dom brukar låta så mycket
<Philip5> de som kommer med i5 är nog minst lika tysta och de kör ju med speedstep så de låter än mindre när de inte är belastade
<amelia> eller köp atom så behöver du ingen kylning. :)
<Philip5> gäller även fläkten
<markus1> jag har redan atom, två st burkar
<Philip5> ja de kanske också steppar
<Philip5> jag har en intel i7 2600k
<markus1> Philip5: låter din fläkt?
<amelia> markus1: ska du ändå lägga 7k kan jag rekommendera den här http://www.dustin.se/pd_5010462074.aspx tyst, liten och smidig. :)
<Philip5> kör just nu med intels egen fläkt men funderar på bättre kylning för att kunna klocka den mer
<markus1> vad har du för nån ?
<markus1> amelia: vill inte ha apple
<Philip5> nej den låter inte mycket utan det är fläkten på grafikkortet som låter mest
<markus1> men det är ju najs att ha en strömsnål dator =)
<amelia> jag tycker det är rätt intressant det där med störm.. jag menar jag köpte ett 400W nätagg till min burk, men jag tvivlar starkt på att det var nödvändigt. mina gamla servrar drar ju bara 134W / styck..
<Philip5> skulle iaf satsa på en i7 2600 istället för i5 2500 eftersom den är mycket bättre
<markus1> jag förstår inte heller det där med nätagg
<markus1> vem behöver egentligen så mycket som 400W?
<markus1> i5 2500 kanske jag skulle köra på
<amelia> visserligen, dödsgrafikkort och mycket disk kräver väl mer...
<chees> vart ser jag bäst va felet är när hela skrivbordet hänger sig?
<markus1> nu bytte jag ut 2500s till 2500k
<Philip5> chees: kolla i Xorg.0.log
<chees> vart ser ja den
<Philip5> markus1: http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=52739
<markus1> Philip5: nice, har du testat den integrerade grafiken?
<Philip5> inte direkt. funkar än inte i linux heller om man inte kör senaste kernel, mesa och xorg tror jag det krävs
<Philip5> så just de funktionerna får man väl vänta med men eftersom jag har ett nvidiakort i så använder jag ändå de istället och det är mer kraftfullt
<markus1> jag har ju ett gammalt passivt kort jag kan använda
<Philip5> antar det inte har så mycket kräm
<markus1> klarar av både openarena och tremulous
<Philip5> då blir det en kraftfull snabb burk med klen grafik
<Philip5> jag är lite sugen på en sådan här så jag kan klocka min mer: http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=451446
<spacebug-> jag har ett passivt rätt ok kort:  nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
<markus1> jag förstår inte riktigt poängen med att klocka
<markus1> då drar dom ju mer ström?
<markus1> om man inte klockar ner då förstås
<Philip5> fast man får ut mer kraft
<Philip5> datorkraft
<markus1> ja men behöver man det?
<Philip5> beror på vad man ska göra
<markus1> sitta med fyra xterm
<markus1> en för varje cpu-kärna
<markus1> :D
<Philip5> för en del servergrejer och göra beräkningar så vill man ju ha massor
<Norrland_jr> markus1: 640kb borde räcka för alla
<Norrland_jr> :)
<Philip5> hehe
<markus1> jag har en atom 330 som speldator =)
<markus1> nvidia ion iofs
<cHarNe2> markus1: jo ion är fint
<markus1> fast min låter så mycket
<cHarNe2> markus1: vad har du?
<markus1> En Asrock ion
<markus1> den första som kom
<cHarNe2> markus1: kör denna, riktigt nöjd: http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=ZHofno9Kz03TkwXw&templete=2
<markus1> vad använder du den till?
<chees> fan
<chees> kommer ingen stans hela skrivbordet  hänger sig
<markus1> Jag tycker 95W för en processor låter mycket
<cHarNe2> cHarNe2: xbmc, och lagring
<cHarNe2> markus1: xbmc och lagring
<markus1> aha ja det kan den nog fungera bra för
<markus1> jag tycker boxee verkar fint minus att man måste ha en användare
<markus1> svt-play integrationen är inte så bra i xbmc
<markus1> och känns lite krångligt
<cHarNe2> markus1: visste inte att det fanns svt-play till den
<cHarNe2> markus1: boxee och användare?
<chees> Philip5 är du kvar
<Philip5> jodå
<chees> får usb eroor när ja vart i felsäkert läge
<chees> usd read error
<chees> inget går att klicka på
<chees> själva skriv bordet låste isg nu är de bara xchat rutan som fungerar
<Philip5> har du flera usb-enheter inkopplade?
<chees> philip nop
<chees> bara tagentborg och mus
<markus1> så nu har jag en dator för 7000kr
<markus1> himla billigt
<chees> hehe
<chees> blev de fö rnått då
<Philip5> markus1: "har" som i har beställt eller har på en lista?? ;)
<markus1> lista =)
<markus1> http://www.prisjakt.nu/minsida.php?a=markusparkus&k=948216
<realubot> Jag är inte bannad längre?
<Kurdistan> realubot, bannad från vart?
<Philip5> du kan bli om du vill
<Philip5> Kurdistan: han var bannad från kanalen förrut
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag var bannad här ju.
<Kurdistan> haha smurf?
<markus1> wtf haha drar grafikkort 200W
<markus1> aaaah <3 termos med kaffe
<markus1> det är smart, behöver man bara göra kaffe en gång per dag
<markus1> fast det blir kanske lite gammalt om man gör kaffet för tidigt
<Zambezi> realubot: Idlar du bara här?
<realubot> Zambezi: Japp.
<backspace> Gör inte majoriteten det Zambezi?
<backspace> 118 nicks
<Zambezi> backspace: Fast realubot är ju permbannad här och vill kanske inte synas. :-P
<backspace> Han verkar inte vara bannad?
<Philip5> tror det rensades lite banns för ett tag sedan
<Zambezi> Philip5: Vi håller en tumme då för bättring.
<Philip5> umm
<phnom> hur gör man för att diffa outputen från två kommandon med diff? typ diff `ls -a` `cat filer.txt` ?
<phnom> nvm, löste det...
<Kurdistan> ha det bra gott folk.
<Kurdistan> måste röra på mig.
<realubot> Någon som vet om e-leg på kort fungerar med Swedbanks kortläsare i Ubuntu?
<realubot> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=223&t=52762
<kodein> jag visste inte ens att de hade en sådan sak.
<realubot> "BankID på kort - har ditt BankID lagrat på ett kort med chip och finns med eller utan foto. Med foto fungerar det även som ett vanligt ID-kort."
<realubot> http://www.swedbank.se/privat/internet-och-telefontjanster/bankid-%28e-legitimation%29/bankid-pa-kort/index.htm
<kodein> där ser man. det har de inte försökt sälja på mig än.
<realubot> Måste man ha kortläsaren inkopplad i datorn för att utföra bankärenden (betala räkningar mm) på Swedbank? Fungerar det inte om inte kortläsaren stöds av Ubuntu?
<realubot> *inte stöds av Ubuntu
<kodein> jag har en dosa för mina bankärenden
<kodein> det fungerar bra i gnu.
<realubot> Ok, utan att vara inkopplad med sladd eller är det nödvändigt att ha dosan ansluten med sladd?
<kodein> den har ett så kallat batteri i sig.
<kodein> vidare har den en så kallad lcd-display och så kallad knappsats
<kodein> vid inloggning får jag en challenge som jag matar in i dosan, får ut en ny nummerserie som jag ger som response
<realubot> Batteri. Intressant. Berätta mer är du snäll. Nej, men snubben i forumet säger ju att han inte kan betala räkningar så då undrar man om han MÅSTE ansluta kortläsaren med sladd.
<kodein> jag har inte samma lösning, så ingen aning.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Han kanske måste det för att han har e-leg på kort med specialdosa som Swedbank beställt.
<madbear> realubot: tjenna
<realubot> madbear: Hallå
<realubot> madbear: Jag är fri. :)
<madbear> jag ser det realubot
<xyzp> hello
<xyzp> hej
<xyzp> kan man ställa en fråga om Symbian?
<Norrland_jr> !ask xyzp
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask xyzp' not found
<Norrland_jr> !ask | xyzp
<ubot2> xyzp: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<xyzp> är symbian en undergrupp på ubuntu och debian?
<kodein> nej
<xyzp> ok
<amelia> *gäsp*
<xyzp> amelia!
<xyzp> hållerv för munnen på amelia när hon gäspar :)
<amelia> xyzp: otrevligt. inte pilla folk i ansiktet.
<xyzp> ok amelia
<amelia> vad händer här inatt?
<xyzp> går nog och sover snart
<xyzp> va ute en sväng förut
#ubuntu-se 2011-01-30
<speedxcore> tips på hur man kan throttla eth0, så den blir 1mbps?
<s0vile> hej på er
<spacebug-> hej
<finken> Det är trevligt att ha börjat använda Ubuntu igen.
<johanbr> speedxcore: installera wondershaper
<johanbr> "wondershaper eth0 1024 1024" eller nåt sånt...
<amelia> *gäsp*
<spacebug-> mhum
<dagon_> god morgon!
<haffe> Hej.
<dagon_> vad hittar du på haffe?
<haffe> Så vad har du på dig dagon_ ?
<dagon_> haha
<dagon_> inget
<dagon_> jag dattar alltid näck
<haffe> Åhå.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> blev biten av en irriterande bug igår
<HeMan> om man kör krypterad hemkatalog på en användare (dvs inte hela partitionen) ovanpå en ext4-partition så kan man få problem med tomma filer
<delhage> ultimate encryption
<kodein> så vad händer om man krypterar en tom fil?
<HeMan> nån som provat openvswitch?
<Philip5> HeMan: men om du gör det så får du gärna berätta hur det är
<HeMan> Philip5: will do!
<HeMan> men först måste jag få snurr på ltsp'n igen
<HeMan> den bråkar mer än lovligt
<Philip5> ajdå
<Philip5> ge den ett kok stryk
<HeMan> jag hotar med stenhårda knog-mackor men det gömmer sig i en virtuell maskin och vill inte komma ut och slåss
<maxjezy> wb realubot !
<Philip5> wb maxjezy
<maxjezy> thnx Philip5 !
<Philip5> maxjezy: hur är det med vår 3d guru då?
<maxjezy> Philip5, skadat trött
<maxjezy> har varit på BB och sjukhuset 2-3 dagar
<maxjezy> och sovit 0..
<Philip5> aha
<maxjezy> första natten idag som jag sov
<Philip5> men spännande
<maxjezy> morsan var här och hjälpte oss
<maxjezy> det var guld värt
<Philip5> gick allt bra då?
<maxjezy> japp, kunde knappt gått bättre
<maxjezy> snabbt, säkert och effektivt
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> maxjezy: så nu kommer du bara rendera bebisar framöver?
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> och kanske att jag modellerar lite futuristiska leksaker
<maxjezy> jag har ju bra referensmaterial till modellering iaf
<maxjezy> :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> jag sitter och testar lite benchmarking med olika settings för min cpu och klockningar
<Philip5> skulle behöva en bättre kylning så jag kan pumpa på lite mer i överklockningen
<markus> jag är motståndare till grafikkort nu
<markus> dom drar tydligen 175W i idle som minst
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> fast ska man bygga strömsnålt så ska man kanske inte bygga en vanlig pc
<Philip5> beror ju också på vad man ska använda burken till och vad man behöver
<markus> jag kör på inbyggd grafik i processorn
<coobra> http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/9250/lolcanoa.gif
<coobra> :D
<markus> o hoppas jag kan kompilera nån kärna eller vad man måste göra
<markus> 175W blir 1533kr om året
<Philip5> vet inte om du har koll på exakt hur den inbyggda grafikkretsen funkar?
<markus> tänkte du på något speciellt?
<markus> man måste ha moderkort som har stöd för det vet jag
<Philip5> den hjälper ju bara till och är inte som en vanlig integrerad krets på ett moderkort
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> om man inte ska ha ett externt kort
<Philip5> har faktiskt inte sett något kort som har det stödet
<markus> asus p8h67-m evo ska fungera bra
<markus> fast skulle egentligen vilja ha ett med integrerat wifi också men man kan inte få allt
<Philip5> jo fungera är ju en sak men du ska ju ha någon sorts kontakt för montor också
<Philip5> då får du ändå hänga på ett grafikkort
<Philip5> köper man gamla hederliga moderkort med integrerad grafik så har du det på moderkortet
<cHarNe2> min ubuntu har slutat fungera :(
<cHarNe2> disk-check grejen funkar inte som den ska
<cHarNe2> måste trycka 'c' några gånger för att den ska hoppa igång, nån som vet vad det kan vara för fel eller var jag ska börja leta?
<markus> Philip5: nej det finns alltså kontakt för monitor på dom moderkorten
<markus> http://www.prisjakt.nu/bilder/bild.php?p=796701&type=standard&size=800 <-- där ser du den där grejen som sticker ut
<markus> med två sladdar
<markus> eller det kanske var något annat vet ej D:
<markus> ser ut som usb
<Norrland_jr> markus: usb och esata skulle jag gissa..
<HeMan> två usb och en sata-port, som Norrland_jr sa
<markus> men det är dvi-port iaf
<cHarNe2> hur lång tid borde det ta att köra fsck på en 500gb ext3 disk?
<xindz> Någon som vet ifall wireless drivrutinerna ath9k är förinstallerade på Ubuntu 10.4?
<Philip5> markus: ja det är usb och firewire som är på de där kontakterna
<Nafallo> ksplice updates \o/
<Philip5> nä man kanske skulle ta sig kaffe och en semla
<Nafallo> bah. nar jag val tar mig in i landscape har unattended-upgrades redan gjort alla uppdateringar :-P
<dagon_> usch och fy för semla
<Philip5> gott!
<markus> Philip5: jo men det är grafikportar också
<Philip5> markus: vart då?
<markus> HDMI/DMI/Displayport
<markus> DVI
<markus> http://www.prisjakt.nu/bilder/bild.php?p=796701&type=back&size=800  <--- där ser man bättre
<Philip5> aha, ja där ser man dem
<dagon_> vga
<Philip5> jag har annars ett Asus P8P67
<dagon_> det var längesen
<markus> openarena here i come!
<markus> eller tremulous
<dagon_> vga är lika gammalt som mig
<markus> Philip5: har inte den grafikportar?
<markus> vga är ju super
<Philip5> nej
<markus> jag kör på i5 2500 istället för i5 2500k
<markus> så behöver inte p67
<amelia> *gäsp*
<spacebug-> så det säger du
<amelia> jaåå
<amelia> japp*
<spacebug-> ;)
<Nafallo> !amelia
<ubot2> amelia is sweet, insane and paranoid. in a way only she can be.
<spacebug-> lol
<amelia> Nafallo: :P
<Nafallo> !amelia is also <reply>she's also a huge fan of opening her mouth whenever she can.
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<amelia> Nafallo: bah!
<Nafallo> ;-)
<amelia> Nafallo: inte snällt.
<Nafallo> amelia: sant ju. om du kollar pa antalet gaspningar per dag i genomsnitt har du mer an 250% jamfort med den normale svensken.
<amelia> Nafallo: ja, jo... men ändå.
<Nafallo> amelia: inget fel med det. vissa behover helt enkelt mer luft an andra :-)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> jag har fortfarande inte fattat det har med att LAMNA irc...
<Nafallo> o_O
<Nafallo> !spacebug-
<ubot2> Factoid 'spacebug-' not found
<Nafallo> !spacebug
<ubot2> Factoid 'spacebug' not found
<Nafallo> !spacebug is <reply>yoyo deluxe
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<spacebug-> ser mina åäö bra ut?
<Norrland_jr> jo, men ditt ö tippade såhär o:
<Nafallo> HAHAHA
<antii> ha
<spacebug-> hehe
<markus> jag måste stänga av datorn nu
<markus> för den fungerar nog inte utan hårddisk
<markus__1> god morgon
<spacebug-> morrn
<Nafallo> !forget spacebug
<ubot2> I'll forget that, Nafallo
<spacebug-> så du kom ihåg mig iaf :P
<spacebug-> ok, jag är inne i ett expriment med att gå över till utf8 så inget mer klagande nu! ;)
<spacebug-> iofs är det väl mest jag som klagat.. *note to self*
 * Nafallo fnissar
<markus__1> jävlar
<markus__1> jag höll på att ta sönder datorn
<markus__1> fick en dum idé om att jag skulle bygga in den i min nes-låda som jag har en över
<markus__1> men så blev det så tyst och ingen musik för den har jag på datorn
<markus__1> så blev rädd
<markus__1> och skruvade ihop den igen, fick några skruvar över bara
<markus__1> men jag tycker den låter mycket mindre än innan, rensade från damm
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> markus__1, en sån trälåda?
<markus__1> asrock ion?
<Philip5> ass rock iron
<maxjezy> a srockion!
<Nafallo> nej nej. nvidia ion.
<markus__1> det står asrock på den och så
<Norrland_jr> roev-sten
<markus__1> man kan ha en is-kyld dator
<markus__1> heatpipes till en skål som man lägger isbitar i
<HeMan> !HeMan
<ubot2> heman is The Master of the Other Universe!
<HeMan> :)
<markus__1> och så tar man ut ur kylen och lägger i
<markus__1> fast bättre att ta ur frysen
<Nafallo> HeMan: visste inte att du var MOTU?
<HeMan> Nafallo: the _other_ universe...
<Norrland_jr> markus__1: säger bara kondens
<markus__1> det var lite sagt
<Philip5> maxjezy: kan inte du dra ner phoronix test suite du också så kan vi jämföra lite benchmarking :P http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/?k=downloads
<zChris> Philip5: 2 eller 3!
<zChris> krångligt
<Philip5> kör 2an
<Philip5> 2.8.2
<Philip5> den innehåller 132 tester man kan köra
<Philip5> benchmarks
<Norrland_jr> zChris: du sökte bättre grafikkort?
<zChris> Norrland_jr, vadårå? :P
<Norrland_jr> zChris: hade för mig du skrev nått om de :P
<zChris> Norrland_jr, jo jag skulle vilja ha ett bättre grafikort :P
<Norrland_jr> zChris: oki, vad har du nu?
<zChris> Norrland_jr: Radeon 5750
<Norrland_jr> mkay
<Norrland_jr> då är det nog bättre än vad jag har att erbjuda :P
<zChris> ^^
<Norrland_jr> har ett nvidia gtx285 :P
<Norrland_jr> men känner att de är lite overkill för min burk
<Norrland_jr> har ett ati 4770 som är mycket tystare :p
<zChris> Norrland_jr, verkar som om gtxen är bättre :P
<Norrland_jr> zChris: än ditt radonkort? :)
<zChris> Norrland_jr, aa fast det verkar inte stödja Direct X 11 :P som mitt gör :P
<Norrland_jr> så kan de vara
<markus__1> jag är sjuk i huvet som köper ett nätagg för 1685kr
<markus__1> jaja men nu är det beställt nu ska jag sluta tjata tills allt kommer
<coobra> yearparty
<haffe> Jag köpte 10 gb ram på två dagar.
<cahoot> så nu kan du äntligen köra w7
<Norrland_jr> köra debian -> xen -> arch -> vmware -> ubuntu -> vmware -> w7
<markus__1>  jag köpte 8GB minne, tyckte det lät omoraliskt mycket men det var så billigt
<cHarNe2> markus__1: omoraliskt? visste inte att det fanns moral i att köpa minne :P
<larsemil> haffe: har minnena blivit billiga igen?
<larsemil> "billiga"
<larsemil> eller vadan detta med 10gb?
<cHarNe2> larsemil: när blev det dyrt?
<haffe> larsemil: 6 gb DDR1 till lite olika maskiner.
<haffe> 4 gb DDR2.
<larsemil> jag förstår
<amelia> dumdidum *tristess*
<haffe> Förslag.
<haffe> Sova.
<amelia> njä, har ju nästa precis gått upp. :P
<markus__1> 10GB kan väl kosta 1000kr
<markus__1> cHarNe2: tycker det uppmanar lite till att slösa med minne
<markus__1> men varför inte? det är ju billigt
<Norrland_jr> markus__1: är det att slösa om man kör minneskrävande program?
<Norrland_jr> eller kör VM's?
<markus__1> det kan vara det
<haffe> Jag ser det mer som att det är läge att köpa på sig DDR1 och DDR2 innan de försvinner från marknaden.
<markus__1> vad ska man ha dom till?
<haffe> Jag har en hel del maskiner som kör både DDR1 och DDR2.
<Philip5> markus__1: vad siktar du på för sorts ram-minne då?
<markus__1> jag köpte pc10600 / 1333 eller vad det hette
<markus__1> kingston 2 x 4GB
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> lite långsammare än mina då
<Philip5> men du vill ju inte ha så snabba grejer ;)
<Philip5> köpte iof också 2x4
<markus__1> det verkade inte gå få snabbare till min processor
<Philip5> så kan det nog kanske vara med i5
<HeMan> har det börjat dyka upp laptops med Sandy bridge än?
<Philip5> tror inte de5t
<Philip5> det
<maxjezy> vad använder man för program för att lätt förminska bilder?
<maxjezy> måste skicka lite mail och då passar inte 5 MPX bilder så bra
<Philip5> i storlek eller?
<HeMan> maxjezy: på kommandoraden eller grafisk?
<maxjezy> yepp
<maxjezy> grafiskt
<Philip5> gimp?
<antii> hm
<antii> vad använder ubuntu server istället för inittab?
<maxjezy> ska se efter om jag har det installerat
<Philip5> gimp är inte installerat default
<haffe> Vad tror ni om det här? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47JtQ6HE79A
<Philip5> haffe: en social konstruktion
<haffe> :)
<finken> Ska installera InDesign, vilket program rekommenderar ni?
<HeMan> antii: den använder upstart som har sina skaer i /etc/init
<HeMan> antii: skaer=saker...
<Philip5> finken: hur menar du? open source-alternativ till indesign eller?
<antii> HeMan: ok
<finken> Philip5: Jag har redan InDesign-filer jag måste bli klara med
<antii> tack HeMan.
<Philip5> finken: ska man köra just indesign så är väl alternativet bara wine, virtuellt windows eller ren windows
<Philip5> vad använder indesign för format då?
<finken> Philip5: Okej, indd
<s0vile> Installera .tgz files varför så (icke windows)
<markus__1> är detta #slackware-se eller?
<s0vile> någon som har förslag enklast installera .tgz filer då de inte finns uppdaterade i program arkivet
<Philip5> s0vile: beror helt på vad den innehåller. .tgz är bara som zip eller och kan innehålla vad som helst
<Philip5> eller rar skulle jag skriva
<s0vile> Philip5: Tack, önskar installera en .tgz fil med då det inte finns (windows: Click --> Installation --> Finished)
<Philip5> s0vile: som jag skrev så får man packa upp den först och se vad som är i den
<Philip5> det gäller även på windows om det är zip eller rar-fil
<cahoot> s0vile: varför en tgz öht?
<spacebug-> .tgz kan vara ett slackware (men behöver inte va det)
<spacebug-> slackwarepaket skulle det stå
<s0vile> där finns oftast en installations .exe fil i windows. Linux måste terminal köras/cut and paste i rätt mapp för att kunna installera
<cahoot> vad är det du vill inst?
<s0vile> en media spelare som inte finns uppdaterad i program arivet hämtade hem den från internet och den kom i .tgz filer
<cahoot> kompilerad för din version av ubu? eller src?
<HeMan> s0vile: finns det inget ppa som innehåller den då?
<HeMan> njahapp, om man skulle transkoda lite film så det går se direkt på tv'n!
<cahoot> s0vile: om det inte är tanken att du ska kompilera själv så måste det vara byggt med/för de libs som finns i din version av OS
<HeMan> eländiga Barre!
<Philip5> HeMan: ja på han!!
<HeMan> han lämnade över BBB's dåliga-internet-anslutnings-stafett-pinne till mig...
<Philip5> vilken typ! stryk ska han ha!
<HeMan> jo
<Philip5> ge han kalla handen annars. det gillar han
<s0vile> Tack alla, spelaren gick till en annan version än den jag kör. Doh!
<Philip5> jaha, det var det det
<HeMan> måste man montera upp iso-filerna för att konvertera dom med ffmpeg?
<yeager> handbrake ffs! :)
<Philip5> tror inte man måste gör det. vet inte riktigt om det beror på vad som finns i ison
<HeMan> yeager: kan man köra handbrake i ett kösystem?
<HeMan> yeager: eller det räcker om det går scripta
<yeager> HeMan, japp
<HeMan> yeager: kräver den display?
<yeager> HeMan, japp
<HeMan> yeager: då går den tyvärr bort
<HeMan> OM den inte kan använda GPUn för att både avkoda och koda!
<HeMan> det verkar som handbreak-cli inte kräver display
<yeager> tuta och kör bara :)
<HeMan> inte så bara, måste ju klura ut vad jag ska ha för utformat
<HeMan> mitt första försök blev 9kB stor...
<larsemil> delhage: trevlig resa
<larsemil> laga mat!
<larsemil> Barre: jag är helt ening i det där med godiset!
<maxjezy> Philip5, benchmark programmet startar inte på min dator
<Philip5> maxjezy: du startar det från menyn då eller?
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska man köra det grafiskt så måste man ha php-gtk2 installerat som inte finns i ubuntus repo
<maxjezy> ok, det finns i menyn
<maxjezy> och jag startar där
<maxjezy> men, inget händer
<maxjezy> ska ja köra i terminal då?
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> från terminal om du inte har php-gtk2
<maxjezy> phoronix-test-suite
<maxjezy> sen?
<koldrakan> finns det någon här som är duktig på PXE-servrar?
<kodein> med stor sannolikhet.
<koldrakan> är du? :)
<kodein> STÄLL FRÅGAN SÅ FÅR VI VÄL SE
<kodein> oj, caps
<koldrakan> jag har en PXE-server igång på min windowsmaskin. Den och klienten är kopplad till en router med internetanslutning
<koldrakan> jag vill göra en ubuntu-install på klienten
<koldrakan> jag kommer åt servern, bootar upp och följer stegen ända tills att den vill komma åt sverige-mirrorn, där skiter det sig
<koldrakan> jag har pingat, den hittar routern, men kommer inte åt internet
<cahoot> koldrakan: ingen skillnad om du pingar ip# ?
<koldrakan> ip#?
<cahoot> (dvs saknar nameservrar)
<cahoot> numeriskt IP
<koldrakan> det har jag inte provat
<cahoot> t ex  ping  66.102.13.103
<koldrakan> ska tilläggas att jag har stängt av windws brandvägg och routerns DHCP-server
<koldrakan> jag har försökt pinga externa servrar, t.ex google, men den kommer inte åt det
<kodein> så om dhcp på routern inte berättar var dns finns så får du inga namnservrar att slå upp mot?
<kodein> intressant.
<koldrakan> dhcp-servern ligger på windowsmaskinen just nu tillsammans med pxe:n. där syns klienten:s ip och MAc när jag ansluter
<kodein> och get windowsmaskinen nån resolve åt klienten?
<kodein> ger*
<koldrakan> jag är inte jättehemma på routing, vad menar du med resolve?
<kodein> att klienten får veta av nån DNS-server att slå upp mot
<koldrakan> det syns faktiskt en error i serverns loggfil
<koldrakan> ska koppla upp det, en sek
<koldrakan2> yes, den verkar vara upptagen :S
<koldrakan2> det verkar som att något annat program hoggar DNS-porten
<koldrakan2> jag får ett felmeddelande från servern:
<koldrakan2> TIMEOUT waiting for Ack block #0  [30/01 21:14:09.361]
<koldrakan2> 5676 Request 2 not processed [30/01 21:14:50.835]
<yeager> http://reboot.pro/2155/
<koldrakan2> jag kollade länken där , jag har dem på samma subnet: servern är på 192.168.0.17 och klienten 192.168.0.2
<maxjezy> någon som har gorillapod stativ till kamera?
<HeMan> maxjezy: hade ett tidigare, hittar inte igen det nu
<koldrakan2> det verkar som att det fungerar nu, när jag satte rätt DNS-server :D
<maxjezy> HeMan, nöjd?
<HeMan> maxjezy: jovars, tyckte det var lite svårt att få till den vinkeln man ville ha bara
<maxjezy> fäster den bra i saker?
<maxjezy> eller är det glidig plast?
<HeMan> det är väldigt bra grepp, det är gummi på plasten
<delhage> larsemil: tack
<markus__1> http://www.prisjakt.nu/minsida.php?a=markusparkus&k=948966   <-- vad tycker ni om den här, är det en bra data?
<x_link> markus__1: Beror helt på vad du ska göra, men den verkar ju inte direkt jättedålig.
<markus__1> men billig =)
<markus__1> kan väl tänka mig att några nyare spel är uteslutet men annars då
<markus__1> så
<HeMan> vad är bättre, en "riktig" loopback-montering av en iso-fil eller en fuse-mount av den samme?
<markus__1> jag ska inte bygga den men har lite lust om någon annan skulle kunna betala för komponenterna
<x_link> markus__1: Jag ser dock inget grafikkort.
<Norrland_jr> markus__1: du bygger den åt nån annan?
<x_link> markus__1: Du vill att någon annan ska betala för din dator?
<x_link> Blev lite smått förvirrad nu =)
<markus__1> vänta ska fixa ett med integrerad gpu
<markus__1> den hade det redan
<markus__1> 3d-kort är lite overkill =)
<Philip6> 3d-kort är coooooolers
<Norrland_jr> någon som har Telia adsl och ip-tele? Gärna nån med Thomson TG784 modemet.
<Philip5> maxjezy: vaken?
<maxjezy> Philip5, yes!
<Philip5> jag körde upp php-gtk2 på min ppa precis
<Philip5> om du kör in den så kan du köra phoronix-test-suite med gui
<EAG> nån som använt "motion" och vet hur man får igång webgränssnittet?
<Umeaboy> Jag har aldrig fattat hur man testar olika saker med det.
<Philip5> hur då menar du?
<maxjezy> Philip5, verkar inte blivit klart?
<Philip5> snart
<maxjezy> okej :)
<maxjezy> kunde inte hitta paketet så körde jag update men ändå ikke
<Philip5> den håller på att byggas i denna stund
<Norrland_jr> EAG: hade inte du ett Thomson modem från telia?
<Umeaboy> När man använder dd-kommandot så måste man inte göra umount på enheten i fråga först va?
<Umeaboy> Om man ska bränna alltså.
<EAG> Norrland_jr: jo, men 787
<Norrland_jr> EAG: okej
<EAG> är du också less på din skit?
<maxjezy> modem är så 90tal
<Norrland_jr> jao, den tappar sync och får typ 1Mbit hastighet tillslut
<Norrland_jr> EAG: har du ip-telefoni med?
<EAG> mitt modem funkar iaf
<EAG> ja, men jag använder det inte
<Norrland_jr> okey
<Philip5> maxjezy: kommer du dominera på phoronix med dina benchmarkvärden då? :)
<Norrland_jr> har du provat logga in som superuser nångång?
<maxjezy> Philip5, svårt att tro det
<maxjezy> va tror du?
<Philip5> du dominerar väl alltid vad du än gör?!
<Philip5> ;)
<maxjezy> njaea!
<maxjezy> kanske
<maxjezy> är inte den som skryter så värst men
<maxjezy> jo, jag är ganska fantastisk
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> maxjezy: nu kanske
<Philip5> den är klar men kanske inte hunnit publiceras
<maxjezy> ah, ine ännu
<maxjezy> inte
<Philip5> men nu :D
<maxjezy> japp, nu så!
<Philip5> woohooo
<maxjezy> damn, inte lite tester
<Philip5> fast den laddar ner dem och installerar testerna
<Philip5> viss är rätt mycket att ladda ner och andra mindre
<maxjezy> jo, testar ffmpeg nu
<Philip5> då kommer den laddar ner och installera ffmpeg som först tar en stund innan du kan köra testet
<maxjezy> nästan 70 mb att ladda
<Philip5> umm
<maxjezy> klart nu
<Philip5> men du behöver bara göra det en gång iaf
<maxjezy> nu kör den nått script
<Philip5> jag kör det från terminalen för då ser man mer vad den håller på med än i gui som mest har den där visaren som talar om hur långt man kommit
<Philip5> gäller även terminal med gui så ser man i terminalen vad som händer men kan använda gui
<maxjezy> ah, måste göra det mer till en vana
<maxjezy> att köra gui med terminal
<Philip5> smaksak
<maxjezy> kan vara bra ibland, se lite extra info om vad som händer
<maxjezy> som nu verkar installation hängt sig eller nått
<Philip5> den bygger nog ffmpeg tom
<Philip5> maxjezy: kolla i ~/.phoronix-test-suite/installed-tests/ffmpeg/ så ser du byggloggen den håller på med
<maxjezy> får låta det gå klart då
<maxjezy> verkar ta sin tid
<maxjezy> gulla med ungen så länge
<maxjezy> bbl!
<kodein> jag är faktiskt lite förvånad över att helgen redan är slut :(
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-23
<realubot> Stör inte einand när han planerar stuperänneturbinen.
<madbear> jasså
<madbear> jag kollar på urplay och visst fan såg jag einand !
<madbear> från göteborg tillåmed
<realubot> madbear: Vad gör han där?
<madbear> ja han är i publiken realubot
<nikihr> haha
<lag^> Hej Björnen!
<madbear> tjena
<madbear> gorsss
<maxjezy> lirade TRINE 2 nyss
<maxjezy> grymt
<madbear> lag^: pattik+?
<nikihr> bah, någon som vet hur man justerar muskänsligheten utan en DE, där har dom ju program för det lixom
<nikihr> någon som hajar? :P
<lag^> madbear: vava?
<madbear> lag^: praktik än?
<lag^> madbear: Aa, började i onsdags. Sen blev jag sjuk efter en dag typ :\
<lag^> så var hemma i Fredags
<madbear> tölit jag va oxå sjuk
<lag^> :(
<madbear> nu ska jag snart göra kexjobb
<lag^> kexchoklad?
<madbear> typ
<nikihr> morrn
<einand> madbear: vart såg du mig?
<nikihr> einand: på någon urplay tyckte jag han snackade om
<einand> ja, jag undrar hur han såg mig där
<nikihr> kändis einand
<einand> nja, jag kan inte minnas att jag vart på något
<nikihr> einand: kanske från itmässan?
<haffe> Morgon^3
<einand> mörrn[D
<realubot> God morgon.
<nikihr> morrn realubot
<haffe> !Fisk
<ubot2> Factoid 'Fisk' not found
<haffe> !Haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<einand> realubot: mörrn
<einand> !einandf
<ubot2> Factoid 'einandf' not found
<einand> !einand
<ubot2> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<einand> !realubot
<ubot2> realubot är en lågstatusbot
<einand> lol
<einand> ubot2: älskar dig <3
<ubot2> Factoid 'lskar dig <3' not found
<haffe> !ubot einand
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot einand' not found
<haffe> !einand
<ubot2> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<einand> !help
<ubot2> http://help.ubuntu.com/
<einand> !hjälp
<ubot2> Factoid 'hj\xe4lp' not found
<einand> !haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<einand> !itmannen
<ubot2> Factoid 'itmannen' not found
<einand> !ubuntu
<ubot2> Ubuntu är ett komplett Linux-baserat operativsystem som är fritt tillgängligt med både community och professionell support. Se http://www.ubuntu.com för mer information.
<einand> varför inga svenska referenser?
<bittin> !haffe
<ubot2> Humorn är total.
<amelia> morrn!
<Barre> mörrn'
<Barre> \o/ måndagsmöte.. informativt, spännande, roligt och fantastiskt
<amelia> haha
<amelia> vi har precis haft morgonmöte. det har vi varje dag.
<bittin> Godmorgon
<bittin> jag ska strax dra till jobbet
<bittin> men Google har ju bunkrat upp med saker att lyssna på på bussen så det är la lugnt
<haffe> Hahahaha.
<Barre> amelia: :O varje dag?
<haffe> Plötsligt kom jag på vad breezy badger betyder.
<niklaswe> god morgon
<amelia> Barre: jajemen
<amelia> Barre: eller ja, inte på helgen då. :P
<nikihr> amelia: ! :) hello
<amelia> hej nikihr!
<amelia> nehe, om man skulle ta och ge sig ut på jakt efter lite kaffe..
<kodein> ja, det får nog bli en liten jaktresa för att skjuta ett par kaffedjur på serengetis slätt
<madbear> einand: där?
<madbear> tjenna
<einand> madbear: hej
<madbear> einand: på typ en lång jävla debatt om barnporrfilter
<madbear> 2010?
<einand> aha
<einand> madbear: coolt, har den nått ur
<madbear> urplay ja
<madbear> den gick väl live kanske när du såg den?
<madbear> det kanske dom inte säger iof :P
<einand> madbear: klart att den var live, om jag var i publiken ;)
<einand> madbear: fast det var en privat tillstälning, på lindholmen
<einand> så coolt att någon sålt den till ur
<madbear> snackar vi om samma
<einand> enda jag vart på iaf
<einand> madbear: länka så får jag kolla
<madbear> http://urplay.se/158606
<madbear> ut med hund
<madbear> brb
<einand> madbear: japp
<einand> madbear: precis den
<madbear> är det en piratkopia eller vad säger du :P
<einand> nej, dom har väl sålt den till svt
<madbear> ser precis ut som vanliga UR program, finns hur många som helst
<madbear> tror inte att vem som helst får komma in och kolla jämt heller
<madbear> eller snarare vet
<einand> madbear: detta är inspelat på IT-Universitettet i göteborg
<madbear> däremot så tog nog inte göteborgs universitet betalt för det där nej
<madbear> jepp jepp
<einand> Jag blev riktigt arg på den där KP-nöten
<madbear> KP?
<einand> Kamrat Posten
<einand> han som blev dömd för narkotikinnehav härommånaden
<einand> Ola Lindholm
<madbear> haha just ja
<einand> sådana som han är farliga
<einand> "Bättre det sitter några oskyldigt i fängelset om det kan rädda 1 unge"
<einand> (orda grant citat
<madbear> japp
<madbear> farlig för att han får med folk
<einand> Sedan vågar han inte ens erkänna sitt egna misstag
<madbear> ne hehehe jävla pundarola
<madbear> har alltid tyckt att han verkar skum rätt ofta
<einand> japp
<madbear> som där tex
<madbear> han sitter och fipplar med halsduken i munnen osv på den videon
<einand> man han var nog hög där med, han flängde konstigt
<madbear> hahahaha ja
<madbear> jaja bbl
<einand> hur kan man sno 250Kg kläder
<einand> http://www.gp.se/nyheter/sverige/1.835142-kladtjuvar-togs-pa-bar-garning
<einand> från en INSAMLINGS kontainer
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> amelia: TSM, kan du det eller? Nyfiken på vilken IO-mönster den har mot backend vid b2d
<amelia> Barre: eh, nej!
<amelia> nu vart det lunch
<Barre> amelia: ko
<realubot> einand: Är det dig Eddie sjunger om då? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhHrm1Gqopw
<Barre> ooop.....  amelia ok skylle det så :S
<realubot> !einand
<ubot2> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<realubot> amelia: Var har du varit?
<realubot> Jag har inte sett dig på länge...
<realubot> Vad är likheten mellan Juholt och kaptenen på Costa Concordia?
<realubot> Båda hoppade i livbåten och räddade sitt eget skinn och lämnade passagerarna på fartyget med 45 graders slagsida.
<realubot> Det ska bli intressant att se vad det är för rikspucko som tar över efter Juholt. Det är själva den att ett parti med över 100 000 medlemmar inte ska kunna vaska fram en enda vettig kandidat till partiledarposten.
<realubot> Det verkar lönsamt med fildelningssajt: http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article14252266.ab
<realubot> Megaupload.
<Coffe> Barre,  mannen jag söker
<kodein> realubot: bara att sätta upp egen shop nu, den stora aktören är ju borta, så det finns gott om gold in them thar hills
<realubot> "Om Dotcom och hans kumpaner fälls, riskerar de upp till 50 års fängelse. Åtalet finns på nätet."
<realubot> *gulp*
<realubot> Som Kalle Anka hade sagt.
<realubot> kodein: Du sätta upp ny Megaupload. Du vara ansvarig. Du ge mig 1% som tack för tipset.
<Barre> Coffe: vad vill du?
<kodein> realubot: vad ska den heta då? Gigaupload?
<Coffe> Barre,  jo, DB avdelningen här behöver mer io.  och maskinen är full med disk redan ... så vad som skulle vara en vettig lösning för en 1tb lagring för en sql server.
<realubot> Ja, hehe. Det låter up to date.
<realubot> Gigaupload finns säker redan.
<kodein> då får vi gå högre. yotaupload
<realubot> Jag hade gärnat varit IT-miljonär men 50 års fängelse i US klarar jag mig utan.
<Barre> Coffe: 10st 200GB SSD i RAID10 :P
<Barre> men. allvarligt, måste veta följande : typ av DB (antar OLTP), read/write ratio i %. Hur många IO de vill ha samt vilken latancy som är acceptabel
<Barre> Coffe: ^^
<kodein> realubot: det är bara att bygga en ännu mer bondskurkig herrgård än kim gjorde
<kodein> hajbassänger, lasersatelliter, escape pods
<Barre> volymen är det som är minst intressant Coffe, när man räknat ut hur många diskar man behöver för att klara prestandan så väljer man storleken på disken
<realubot> Och det märks att vi saknar opposition i landet: "Sverige är ett av de länder där inkomstklyftorna växer mest, enligt en genomgång som Byggnadsarbetaren har gjort."
<realubot> kodein: Jag tycker det är lite amatörmässigt att han inte flydde. :) Dom måste väl ha vetat om tillslaget. Det finns väl länder som saknar utlämningsavtal med USA.
<realubot> Som killen bakom TPB. Han tog sitt pick och pack och drog till Burma eller vad det var. Lång näsa åt åklagaren...
<Coffe> Barre,  ok, och nu kommer du med såna mätvärden som jag inte har en susning om :)
<Barre> Coffe: ledsen, men så är det. Svårt att rekommendera en konfiguration om man inte vet vad som krävs av den. Man kan ju alltid gissa sig till, raid10 bra vid mycket skrivning, raid6 om skrivning är mindre än 20% och raid5 om skrivning är mellan låt oss säga 20-40%
<haffe> kodein: Tron där man kan håna tillfångatagna fiendeagenter.
<Barre> Coffe: SAS10krpm ~140IOPS random IOPS, sas15krpm ~ 190-200 iops SATA ~60iops
<kodein> haffe: ja.
<Barre> Coffe: sas10krpm ~6ms latency, sas15krpm ~4ms latency sats ~12-15ms latency
<Barre> Coffe: försök få fram hur mycket IOPS och/eller MB/s som behövs och dimensionera systemet så att det klara 20% mer (exklusive tillväxt)
<Barre> Coffe: dessutom så har du ju alltid SSD när HDD inte räcker till.. det är inte så enkelt eller hur ;)
<Barre> Coffe: sen kan man alltid "riska" lite med att anta olika antal cache-träffar, på både read och write vilket gör att vi kan överprestera. men som tumregel så tycker jag du skall räkna med vad disken klarar och ta eventuella cache träffar som bonus
<andol> Barre: Är du lika besvärlig mot kund, med massa jobbiga följdfrågor och sådär? :-)
<Barre> andol: hehehe... det är inte så konstiga frågor..
<Barre> anta att jag behöver en CPU för att köra en applikation, vilken CPU skall jag ha, den jag har nu är inte tillräcklig (men du får inte fråga vilken applikation, om den är multitrådad, hur mycket RAM eller hur många användare det är)... nå... vlken CPU skall jag ha?
<Barre> :P
<andol> Barre: Nej, men betydligt besvärligare än ifall du helt magiskt trollat fram precis rätt lösning :)
<Barre> som sagt: dimensionera lagring för prestanda och volymen löser sig. Dimensionera för volym och du kommer få prestandaproblem
<Coffe> Barre,  ok, har du tips på hur man får fram någon vettig mätning på IOPS ?
<amelia> realubot: jag har varit här.
<amelia> realubot: men är det inga roliga personer som pratar så har jag annat för mig. :)
<kodein> oh snap
<amelia> kodein: :)
<amelia> prioritering is teh shit!
<Rainbowzer> Vanlig skoldag i Sverige idag: http://i.imgur.com/JA2p5.jpg
<Rainbowzer> Det här landet är dödsdömt.
<salmiak> so the cake isn't a lie then?
<Rainbowzer> ?
<salmiak> ja de har ju tårta... det fick vi aldrig när jag gick i skolan. oooorättvist ;-)
<Rainbowzer> Varför är Thomas Bodström sosse? Han är ju typ i USA hela tiden... kapitalismens högborg.
<Rainbowzer> salmiak: Och svindyra proffsdatorer.
<Rainbowzer> En var.
<Rainbowzer> Och ballonger.
<CasperN> ojdå, är det så bra i skolan fortfarande? trodde kidsen hade ipads nuförtiden :P
<Rainbowzer> För billiga.
<CasperN> sant
<Rainbowzer> De har säkert en sådan också.
<salmiak> aha ja datortyp kan jag inte se iofs.... balongerna tyder kanske på att det inte är en helt vanlig skoldag dock.
<Rainbowzer> FÃ¥r en ny varje dag utdelad.
<Rainbowzer> Som kopierade papper förr.
<CasperN> macs
<Rainbowzer> Uppenbarligen MacBook Pros.
<Rainbowzer> För typ 20 lax.
<Rainbowzer> En penna och ett block ska de få. Och 1 st. radergummi.
<Rainbowzer> Per år.
<CasperN> privata skolor måste ju locka med något
<CasperN> iof gör ju kommunala det med för att locka elever
<salmiak> jag har för mig blyertspennorna var ransonerade när vi gick i skolan... och i högstadiet fick man allt köpa sånnt själv... men det är klart, datorer är ju skillnad
<CasperN> ja, det går utför, speciellt eftersom utbildningen inte underlättas av datorer, utan bara distraherar barnen
<salmiak> mmmm
<salmiak> sannt det är ju bara för att locka elever, fast vad kommunerna inte fattat är det är för sent att locka med datorer nu, det gick bra för massa år sen när privatgymnasierna gjorde det att ha som lockgrej men knappast nu längre
<CasperN> http://nlt.se/startsidan/lidkoping/1.1498098-1-000-surfplattor-till-elever?articleRenderMode=article_full_discussion
<CasperN> :P
<salmiak> å fy fan
<Rainbowzer> De kan locka med jävligt snygga och storbystade lärarinnor istället.
<Rainbowzer> Skulle funka bättre än datorer.
<CasperN> eller en välbetald lärare som gör sitt jobb
<Rainbowzer> Och eftersom alla tjejer är lesbiska nuförtiden om man ser på vilken sajt som helst så är det inte heller ett problem.
<CasperN> och är motiverad
<Rainbowzer> Ja, att lärarna har så dåligt betalt är vansinne.
<Rainbowzer> Helt omöjligt att förstå.
<CasperN> speciellt eftersom det verkar råda lärarbrist, konstigt om de inte kan få sitt fack att få igenom löneökningarna
<salmiak> får man fortfarande bara låna gamla skolböcker som varit med många år redan föresten, eller får de nya böcker som de får behålla?
<Rainbowzer> "Barn och skola kommer att leasa 1000 surfplattor av märket iPad under 2012." <-- Vadå leasa?
<CasperN> nya som de behåller (snor)
<Rainbowzer> Ska de ge tillbaka dem när de är klara?
<salmiak> eller det är klart det är det man ska ha datorerna till... så de får (låna tidsbegränsade) e-skolböcker istället
<Rainbowzer> Datorsalen måste göra comeback.
<Rainbowzer> Datorsalen var mysig.
<Rainbowzer> Satt alltid några blåsta bruttor och försökte skriva i Word och surfade på Lunarstorm. Mys-pys.
<salmiak> :-D
<kodein> börjar vara ett tag sen jobbet bjöd på tårrta nu
<salmiak> Jag skulle iofs inte ha haft så mycket emot att fått ha en dator med mig på lektionerna när jag gick i skolan, då hade jag ju kunnat fått nått gjort istället för att sitta och lyssna på läraren och annat meningslöst
<Rainbowzer> Jag brukar köpa en hel tårta till mig själv.
<Rainbowzer> Sedan äter jag den framför datorn i ett stycke och gråter.
<Rainbowzer> salmiak: Ehe...
<salmiak> nu finns ju iofs internet så då blir det kanske inte så mycket gjort.... men det mest energiska eleverna skulle ju kunna ha chatrum som handlar om lektionen de är på, med diskussioner som "sven: fattade nån vad läraren sa just?" "kalle: nä jag lyssna inte jag håller på att koda ett spel här" "kajsa: ja det är inte så svårt fast bättre beskrivet här <länk>"
<salmiak> Rainbowzer: gråter för att tårtan är slut eller? =)
<CasperN> bästa vore helt klart om lärarna fick ge lite stryk till elever som inte koncentrerade sig på lektionerna utan som bara stör och förstör för de andra
<CasperN> idag får väl knappt en lärare kicka ut en elev ur klassrummet utan att bli anmälld
<Rainbowzer> salmiak: Nä...
<salmiak> inte det nehepp. mer gråter för att du inte har nån att dela tårtan med då kanske.... och det är ju synd. (tänk så mycket synd det finns här i världen...)
<salmiak> ingen som använder #offtopic-ubuntu-se föresten :-D
<kodein> disregard tårta, drink punsch
<amelia> är det bara jag som inte kommer åt mysql.org?
<kodein> jag kan inte svara för alla andra
<kodein> men jag kommer åt det
<kodein> eller, tja, .com
<kodein> vad tycker du ska finnas på .org?
<amelia> fanns inte .org för community versionen innan?
<salmiak> på .org tycker jag det ska finnas "Anslutningen misslyckades. Firefox kan inte upprätta en anslutning till servern på mysql.org. Platsen kan tillfälligt vara nere eller upptagen. Försök igen om en stund."
<kodein> domänen ägs av oracle, iaf
<amelia> hur som helst försöker jag hitta dokumentationen..
<salmiak> ja vad heter den nya icke-oracle-ägda forken av mysql?
<kodein> vilken av dem?
<kodein> mariadb?
<salmiak> så var det ja
<kodein> finns ju drizzle också. mysql med ännu mindre integritet
<amelia> logiskt. dokumentationen finns under dev.mysql.com
<CasperN> vilken cl musikspelare är fetast? alltså som har mest stöd för olika plugins och filformat?
<HeMan> CasperN: jag skulle gissa på sox
<CasperN> hmm, den var inte med i den lista jag kollade på, bra tips ska kolla upp
<CasperN> är det någon vettig organisering med spellistor i sox då?
<HeMan> nej
<CasperN> så bara för redigering alltså, verkar användbart iaf
<HeMan> sox är egentligen bara en format-konverterare som råkar kunna spela upp det med...
<salmiak> :-)
<CasperN> aja, bra tips iaf, kände inte till sox så, provar cmus och ser om jag gillar det tillsvidare
<CasperN> om ingen vet något bättre dvs
<salmiak> finns det nån filmuppspelare som klarar av det som tvn sparar ner på usbminne? den gör en katalog DVR/RECS med filer som slutar på .ts
<salmiak> (och en katalog DVR/RECSINFO/ med små .ADF och .INF filer som jag förmodar är info om vilket program mm som sparats eftersom .tv filnamnen bara är siffror)
<CasperN> hmm, cmus verkar ju riktigt najs, verkar klara allt som jag efterfråga, och lite till som är kul men mindre viktigt
<salmiak> jag hittade nått "Project X - DVB demux Tool" men jag begriper mig inte riktigt på det...
<Barre> Coffe: kolla vad systemet kör idag med sar (sar -d) och logga till fil, skala lite diagram och så...
<Barre> s/skala/skapa/
<Coffe> okey ska kolla på det :)
<Coffe> Barre,  tack .. kostar de mycket resurser  ? sar ?
<Barre> Coffe: nej, beror i.o.f.s. hur ofta du samplar data. (tror default är var 10e min). Kör det en gång med time för att se vilka resurser det drar. Men normalt är det inte mycket.
<andol> Ok, dags att starta om servern då, med dagens minst sagt välbehövliga kerneluppdatering.
<aBear> Du överlevde!
<Barre> andol: CVE-2012-0056 patch?
<ubot2> Barre: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0056)
<lord4163> hej
<aBear> Hej!
<lord4163> Kan någon säga vad Ubuntu Software Center heter på svenska (jag håller på översätta en anons från nederländska)?
<lord4163> Använder inte Ubuntu på svenska nämligen
<aBear> Programcentral
<lord4163> Bara det?
<lord4163> Eller Ubuntu Programcentral?
<aBear> Programcentral för Ubuntu
<lord4163> tack :)
<aBear> Nemas!
<lord4163> Tusentals andra gratis program kan man lägga till ur "Programcentralet för Ubuntu", blir det rätt?
<aBear> Programcentralen*
<aBear> Tusentals andra gratisprogram kan man lägga till från "Programcentralen för Ubuntu".
<lord4163> Okej, ska nog ladda upp det när det är färdig på ett svenskt forum :)
<Barre> för att vara petnoga så heter den Programcentral för Ubuntu (som sagts tidigare), nu är jag ingen svenskalärare men tror att det korrekta borde vara: Tusentals andra gratis program kan man lägga till ur "Programcentral för Ubuntu", möjligtvis "Programcentralen för Ubuntu"
<Barre> men programcentralet är inte rätt :)
<aBear> Point!
<aBear> Borde väl vara "Programlcentral för Ubuntu" för det är ju vad det heter.
<aBear> Stava rätt är en rätt fräsig funktion
<lord4163> Okej, har ändrat det nu
 * Barre är på hemgång
<andol> Barre: Jupp
<realubot> amelia: Jag är ju här. Jag är ju jätteintressant och rolig.
<realubot> Om jag säger UMPlayer. Vad säger ni då?
<lord4163> minitube?
<lord4163> vlc?
<lord4163> totem :)
<einand> realubot: ser ut att påminna om mplayer
<einand> eller rättare sagt, det är mplayer
<einand> konstigt att den inte har PulsAudio stöd under windows
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Den finns inte i Ubuntus förråd. Finns den bara till Windows?
<realubot> Hur bra fungerar mplayer i Windows jämfört med Linux?
<einand> ingen större skillnad
<itmannen> Är det värt pengarna att bli erbjuden 500 kr för att installera W7 på en dator via USB då det saknas CD. nja
<lag^> Ja itmannen
<lag^> ja!
<lag^> doit!
<lag^> Sen ger du pengarna till mig
<itmannen> Lite för lite för att måsta handskas med win tycker jag
<einand> itmannen: 1000kr/h låter väl rätt rimligt för en sådan tjänst
<nikihr> hur tar jag bort readonly på en fil?
<lord4163> Varenda krona är för mycket
<einand> itmannen: så jag skulle nog inte säga att det är orimligt
<lord4163> Någon bra på svenska här?
<einand> lord4163: beror på vilken typ av svenska
<lord4163> Allt svenska
<itmannen> Dom är i kris då dom är behov av just den lilla datorn. En enkel grej att fixa iof. men jag kan nog få 700 om jag begär det. Men vill egentligen inte utnyttja
<lord4163> Ubuntu-NL håller på med en affisch, jag har översätt den
<lord4163> http://ubuntuone.com/7iSzLZOiOfyBQGJ7pX2bRU
<einand> itmannen: nja, utan att ha någon konsultbakgrund skulle jag vilja säga att 1400 är på tok för mycket
<itmannen> Vill dom betala så lär det vara upp till dom
<einand> lord4163: förstår varför du behöver hjälp ;)
<swecarp> hej allihopa
<lord4163> haha tack, var det så dålig?
<itmannen> Vid närmare eftertanke. Jag gör det för 500. Det kan generera mer jobb
<einand> lord4163: blandat, vissa ord var konstiga, och vissa meningar var rätt, men känndes konstiga
<lord4163> Kom gärna med förslag :)
<lord4163> så kan jag ändra det
<swecarp> är det någon som vet om det är några releas party planerat för 12,04
<Mouser> Jag skulle behöva lite snabbhjälp med att starta min minecraft server direkt vid boot
<lord4163> är den inte på hela tiden då?
<Mouser> nej den ska startas när man startar serverdatorn, sen stängs servern av när den inte används
<Mouser> cd /home/rasmus/Desktop/minecraftServ/  java -Xms1024M -Xmx1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<Mouser> cd /home/rasmus/Desktop/minecraftServ/  java -Xms1024M -Xmx1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<Mouser> de kommandon
<Mouser> skulle behöva köras
<Mouser> får vnc att starta så jag kan styra servern, men minecraft servern vill inte med sig ..
<Mouser> Så helt enklast möjligt typ starta en terminal som först cd:ar och sedan kör kommandot för att starta minecraft_server.jar
<lord4163> man kan ju ställa den på startprogram?
 * nikihr laaaaallaaalalalalalaaaa :)
<lord4163> eller vad den nu heter på svenska
<nikihr> antii: åk och handla på donken åt mig ffs
<nikihr> så kan du komma och lämna det här :)
<lord4163> eller gör en fil i /etc/init.d
<Mouser> om du har koll på hur man gör så skriv gärna en liten guide, kollat på att folk gör .sh och kör det på olika vis, men osäker på hur mina commands ska se ut
<lord4163> glöm inte chmod a+x minecraftconfig
<lord4163> Nej jag vet inte men har en aning :)
<lord4163> Jag tror det kommer att funka prova ;)
<Mouser> ska jag döpa filen till minecraftconfig?
<lord4163> Ja, det kan du göra, har ingen betydelse faktisk
<Mouser> hur ska filen se ut då? filändelse osv
<Mouser> vad ska finnas i den?
<lord4163> #!/bin/bash
<lord4163> cd /home/rasmus/Desktop/minecraftServ/  java -Xms1024M -Xmx1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar nogui
<lord4163> exit
<Mouser> behöver inte exita terminalen om det inte startas en ny då?
<lord4163> Sedan skriv du i terminal chmod a+x minecraftconfig
<Mouser> och filen heter minecraftconfig.sh?
<lord4163> update-rc.d -f minecraftconfig defaults
<lord4163> Ja, eller bara minecraftconfig
<lord4163> kolla sen om den funkar /etc/init.d/minecraftconfig
<Mouser> allright är tydligen inte inloggad som root
<Mouser> så kommer inte åt där
<lord4163> sudo su
<lord4163> sudo eller sudo -i
<maxzzeN^> helim
<svensk_a1> Hej, can someone help me correct some swedish?
<lord4163> I came here for the same thing :D
<einand> lord4163: skall du köra en stor minecraftserver behöver du nog mer flaggor än så
<realubot> Varför är det så ovanligt med helt passivt kyld anätagg?
<einand> realubot: dyrt
<realubot> Mm, 1500 kr.
<realubot> Ett passivt kylt nätagg, en ssd, passivt kyld prolle innebär en helt tyst dator. :D
<Barre> jag har upptäckt att det mesta ljudet från datorn kommer från högtalarna, så anslut inte några sådana
<realubot> Hohoho
<realubot> Nu snackar vi irriterande fläktljud och vibrationer i chassit m.m.
<realubot> Inte ljuv musik från "realubot gratest hits 3".
<Barre> =)
<laura__> min dator går helt tyst nästan, beroende på vad man gör då givetvis
<laura__> spelar jag något spel på actiongrafik så givetvis blåser det på
<t^> hehe jag dunka ner en hel dator rakt ner i en tunna med trafoolja för några år sedan :D
<t^> man behöver inte ens montera loss fläktarna hehe
<speedxcore> Jag behöver återskapa en .iso till en hdd. tips.  Vill göra det så rent som möjligt
<madbear> realubot: på tal om tyst
<madbear> imorn får jag vattenkylning
<speedxcore> unetbootin funkar inte då den installerar fel bootloader
<madbear> asbillig nu ju
<CasperN> hmm transformatorolja? sånt hittar man inte vart som helst längre va? giftigt som satan ju
<R2D21> CasperN, Nej. Inte heller sådan plast man göt in drosslar förr i tiden heller...
<whomee> någon som är grym på php och/eller mysql? har ett litet projekt som jag försöker få till, men då jag är kass på både mysql och php. jag ska göra ett 6veckors schema som efter den 6e veckan börjar om på vecka 1, ett vanligt rullande schema helt enkelt. men jag vill kunna editera de olika fälten då jag vill ha schemat sökbart.
<spacebug-> oj då, 227 paket att uppdatera, 448 MB. Jag uppdaterade ju typ senast i går eller förrgår ;)
<EAG> nån som vet om qlikview server finns för apache?
<realubot> madbear: Men vattenkylning är väl inte så tyst eller? Den är väl mest effektiv?
<realubot> spacebug-: Unetbootin har fungerat för mig.
<realubot> spacebug-: Äsch. Det var inte till dig.
 * realubot blänger på Tab-tangenten.
<realubot> *Tabb
 * realubot undrar om Ubuntu kommer att åtgärda buggen som gör att tabulator-funktionen inte läser ens tankar i Ubuntu 12.04.
<realubot> Jag trycker s och Tabb. Vad händer? Jo, spacebug kommer upp när jag tänker på speedxcore. Så dåligt.
<madbear> realubot: den går nog att få rätt så tyst jo
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> Philip5: running audacious 3.2 :P
<Philip5> åhå
<einand> realubot:
<einand> Två kvinnor ~55 kliver på spårvagnen i Brunnsparken och lutar sig fram mot luckan till chauffören.
<einand> Kvinna 1: Hamnar man på Sahlgrenska om man åker med den här?
<einand> Spårvagnschaffören: Nej, det hoppas jag verkligen inte!
<einand> Kvinnorna börjar skratta och instämmer.
<einand> Spårvagnschaffören: Men annars den går till Sahlgrenska.
<einand> Kvinnorna tackar för hjälpen och går skrattandes längre bak i spårvagnen.
<Nafallo> realubot: har du gjort en tabbe? :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad är det för göteborgshumor du svänger dig med? ;)
<realubot> madbear: Det är väl två stora fläktar på sådana där saker? Där vattnet kyls utanför burken?
<Nafallo> heh
<Nafallo> josses.
<Nafallo> finns det nagon mer anvandbar webbapp an tripit? :-)
<Nafallo> realubot: vad tyst du ar... mar du bra?
<madbear> realubot: jo ja men det lär låta mindre än vanliga fläkten
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad då tyst? Jag har ju hållit mer låda här än många andra. :|
<realubot> Inte idag men igår t.ex.
<Nafallo> realubot: det jag menar. du ar ovanligt tyst nu :-P
 * Nafallo lagger pa luren till 112
<realubot> Nafallo: Passa på och njut så länge tystnaden vara. ;)
<realubot> *varar
<Nafallo> heh
 * Markslap njuter för fullt.
<Nafallo> jag har mat!
<Nafallo> nu maste jag bara hitta en film till maten :-P
<realubot> Markslap: Nöjet är helt på min sida.
<Nafallo> haha... home alone kanske.
<Nafallo> den var ett tag sedan :-P
<realubot> Ja, det var inte igår man såg den. Men dom körde ju den filmen på jularna fler år i rad.
<realubot> Eller om det var 2:an...
<Nafallo> det var nog ettan.
<Nafallo> det ar den som ar mest kand.
<Nafallo> blir nog wargames fran 1983 :-)
<realubot> HTTPS-pluginet till Firefox är kasst. Man kommer tillbaka till Googles startsida på var och varannan länk man klickar på i Googles sökresultat.
<realubot> NÃ¥gon som har samma problem?
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<einand> inte illa
<einand> imponrtande
<einand> *aploderar ljudligt*
<Philip5> x_link: whooohooo
 * einand blåser i en Vuzovela
<einand> eller vad skiten heter
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-24
<phnom> Morrn
<Barre> god morgon.
<andol> god morgon!
<christoffer> God morgon
<christoffer> NÃ¥gon som har sett HÃ¥kan nyligen?
<kodein> håkan bråkan?
<christoffer> HakanS
<andol> christoffer: Verkar dåligt med det - http://paste.ubuntu.com/815137/
<christoffer> andol, ok, tack
<larsemil> morning!
<christoffer> God morgon Laban
<christoffer> larsemil,
<christoffer> tabba fel händer lite väl ofta ibland =/
 * andol funderade först på ifall Laban kunde vara det nya smeknamnet på larsemil :P
<christoffer> :)
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5
<christoffer> Barre, du kan ändra till 1a februari
<christoffer> ska skicka kallelse inom en timme
<Barre> christoffer: vilken tid?
<christoffer> 20:30
<christoffer> till 21:30
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 1/02 20:30
<christoffer> Tack Barre
<Barre> christoffer: np
<larsemil> !kaka | Barre
<ubot2`> Barre: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<antii> :p
<larsemil> HeMan: ping
<Barre> \0/
<amelia> Barre: du är så duktig!
<Barre> stating the obvious
<Barre> jag är ödmjuk också ;)
<antii> Barre: Hej!
<Barre> antii: yo
<Coffe> morrn
<amelia> Barre: haha
 * larsemil går och förmiddagsfikar lite.
<Coffe> larsemil, va gött... löste de med sig dealen ?
<nikihr> Morrrn
<larsemil> Coffe: vi har inte fått svar på vår offert ännu så inte kunnat göra slag i saken
 * larsemil packar upp mitt nya keyboard. 
<larsemil> andol sitter spänt och väntar på utlåtande
<larsemil> andol: okej det får mycket väl godkänt. det är jättefantastiskt.
<larsemil> jag är lycklig!
<haffe> Vad är det för tangentbord?
<larsemil> das keyboard
<andol> larsemil: gött mos
<andol> larsemil: Nu återstår bara att höra vad omgivningen tycker om ljudnivån? :)
<larsemil> haha där jag sitter nu lyfte de ett ögonbryn, på kontoret kan de inte klaga. :D
<christoffer> hmm ett sådant där Ultimate hade varit skoj att ha
<Coffe> vad har du skaffat nu då ? larsemil
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> Coffe: ett das keyboard
<larsemil> hmm. eclipse vill inte starta, inte ens i terminalen ger det något felmeddelande
<Rainbowzer> Ehe...
<andol> larsemil: Glömde jag berätta att Das Keyboard enbart fungerar tillsammans med Emacs alt. Vim? :P
<Rainbowzer> Jag har alltid trott att "söderböna" betyder "Southern gal", men det betyder ju bara "kvinnliga varianten av söderkis". XD
<HeMan> larsemil: det är nog att Eclipse inte kan se vad du har för tgb-map med det tangetbordet
<HeMan> larsemil: jag menar, det står ju inget på knapparna!
<HeMan> andol, larsemil: jag har hört att man även kan köra ed med Das Keyboard, stämmer det?
<larsemil> andol: tvungen att köra eclipse med en kund, massa plugins och sånt i et stort projekt
<larsemil> HeMan: din kollega har inte gett mig en offert!
<HeMan> larsemil: ajdå, då jagar jag på honom
<larsemil> HeMan: med blåslampa.
<larsemil> HeMan: eller med bara en slampa. färg spelar ingen roll
<HeMan> larsemil: uppfattat!
<Rainbowzer> Offert på 10 000 tangentbord.
<HeMan> larsemil: han har tyvärr inte möjlighet att svara under denna veckan
<larsemil> HeMan: okej. nästa vecka!
<HeMan> larsemil: hoppas det
<larsemil> annars köper jag någon annanstans
<larsemil> http://pastebin.com/LCRjG2u7
<nikihr> nehepp kanske röka
<Rainbowzer> Offer på 10 000 bajskorvar.
<Rainbowzer> *Offert
<Rainbowzer> Heheheehe.
<Rainbowzer> fEtT moWgEt.
<nikihr> *gäääsp*
<Coffe> Barre,  kollar nu på hur man kan få fram någon form av grafer ur sar. något tips ?
<Whiskey> Umeaboy: Sitter du här o gömmer dig?
 * Umeaboy sitter här & gömmer sig för Whiskey
 * Umeaboy sticker tillfälligt upp huvudet ur en skål ätandes på ostkrokar.
<Umeaboy> VAFFÖ STÖL DU MIG NÄL JA ÄTEL?????!!!!!!!!
<Umeaboy> Doh!
<HeMan> hihi, nu kommer Umeaboy's tangentbord bli flåtigt!
<nikihr> Umeaboy: /part please
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Ja, vi bor miles a/part ja.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Whiskey> HAHA
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Du är välkommen att skriva /ignore Umeaboy ALL
<nikihr> hahah
<Umeaboy> I dare you.
<Umeaboy> Törs du?
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Jag tror inte att du gör det.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<nikihr> ne måste ju ha något att skratta åt när du skriver pundiga grejer
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Samma här.
<Umeaboy> Jag skrattar jämnt när jag skriver dumma saker.
<Umeaboy> Till & med när jag ser mig själv skriva dem.
<Umeaboy> Då brukar jag gå iväg & låta mig sitta kvar.
<Umeaboy> Märker att jag blir sur över det, men det bryr jag mig inte om att jag blir.
<Whiskey> Ummm va?
<Umeaboy> Jag har sagt till mig själv många gånger, men jag lyssnar inte på mig.
<Whiskey> Umeaboy, Vet du själv vad du skriver?
<Umeaboy> Whiskey: Nej, i och med att jag går iväg så vet jag inte vad jag skriver.
<Umeaboy> Blev det förvirrat NOG nu?
<Umeaboy> Hehehehe
<Umeaboy> Bing bing bing! Poängen går till Umeaboy!!!!!
 * Umeaboy blir glad
<nikihr> störd...
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Den som sa det den var det under hela 2000-talet fram till år 3000.
<Umeaboy> Du tyckte ju om att läsa det jag skrev.
<Umeaboy> Du skrev det ju själv.
<Umeaboy> Drar du tillbaka det nu?
<Umeaboy> Jag kan skriva ännu fler dumma saker på beställning om du önskar det.
<Umeaboy> Nå ja. Nu går jag iväg. Ha en trevlig dag.
 * Umeaboy går iväg från datorn & stänger ner allt.
<Whiskey> lol
<nikihr> ne nu ska jag dra iväg och ordna lite
<nikihr> hörs sen Whiskey ciaou
<Whiskey> cio
<Whiskey> ciao :D
<laura__> hej
<kodein> *kjamiz*
<spixx> Godmorgon!
<spixx_> Ingen vid liv? :(
<kodein> du tycks leva intermittent själv
<spixx> :P nja jag som tryckte fel screen commando P
<Coffe> Barre,
<larsemil> oh hurra. imorgon ska jag integrera en cms med AD.
<kodein> soså kokulol.
<HeMan> larsemil: på vilket OS?
<kodein> finns det fler än ett?
<HeMan> jo, Sommar OS och Vinter OS! :-P
<kodein> det är väl sommar-OS som ligger närmast i tiden, så
<andol> HeMan: Skulle gärna se att du utvigade den analogin, med vilka OS som är sommar- respektive vinteraktiga :)
<HeMan> andol: jag hade en kanon-liknelse på min surfplatta
<larsemil> HeMan: linux
<HeMan> andol: Sommar-OS vad 2.2 och Vinter-OS var 3.0
<HeMan> andol: Vinter-OS saknade någon energisparfunktion så plattan blev varm och mysig!
<kodein> 2.2 var läääänge sen
<bittin> sitter och lyssnar på random Spotify lista, typ jag, en brud i Enköping och Frej Larsson knåpade ihop på fyllan för 2årsen :p
<HeMan> kodein: jepp, i mobilen
<HeMan> kodein: i plattan kör jag 2.2 igen
<HeMan> kodein: blev less på värmen och 2 h batteritid...
<kodein> jaha
<kodein> du tänkte på androjd
<kodein> jag tänkte linuxkärna
<HeMan> kodein: :)
<bittin> kör Androjd 2.3.7 och kernel: 2.6.35.7-perf+ i min sak
<larsemil> HeMan: fet länk där. till en liten dator
<HeMan> larsemil: visst är den!
<HeMan> larsemil: kollegorna pratar om att beställa
<HeMan> larsemil: men dom vill se vad den verkligen kostar innan
<larsemil> HeMan: och sen kör man en usbdisk som lagring
<HeMan> larsemil: eller via nätet
<larsemil> mm
<HeMan> POE skuller ju vara riktigt trevlgt på den!
<bittin> detta får mig o tvivla: <Sandra> Jag älskar kuk, hihi
<larsemil> bittin: varför skriver du det här?
<larsemil> bittin: tycker du att det har någon som helst koppling till linux? bara för att du skriver med din lilla så har den inte med linux att göra
<andol> bittin: Är böjd att hålla med larsemil. Det där kändes omotiverat.
<Barre> Coffe: sar ligger i sysstat paketet, måste enebla den in /etc/default/sysstat för att starta sampling av data.
<Barre> Coffe: default (tror jag ) så samlar den systeminformation var 10:e minut och spar i /var/bla/bla/någonkatalog och sen kan du köra frågor till insamlad data
<Barre> Coffe: sar -d    ger disk informationen
<Barre> Coffe: personligen brukar jag inte använda "average", det är en bra siffra att använda ibland men oftast så finns det disk som inte används stundtals och ibland väldigt mycket. Så in med alla siffror i tt kalkylark och samla beräkna både viktat och oviktat medelvärde
<Barre> Coffe: exempel: siffrorna 0,0,2,0,6,0,8,0,4,0 ger medelvärdet 2 (20/10) men det viktade medelvärdet blir 5 (2+6+8+4)/4
<larsemil> och meridianen blir väl 0 :D
<andol> Japp, så bara att välja det värde man tycker verkar trevligast :)
<HeMan> och origo går genom 0!
<Coffe> Barre,  funkar din dcc ?
<Barre> andol: hehehe.. absolut ;) nejdå, det handlar om att identifiera LUN som är underdimensionerade för sina temporära laster och hitta potentiella konsolideringsmöjligheter
<andol> "...och hitta potentiella konsolideringsmöjligheter" :P
<amelia> AMEN!
<amelia> eller ska jag skicka "BINGO!" istället?
<Barre> andol: vad menar du nu, jag utgår att du driver med mig :P
 * stirner är ensam sjuk och oälskad *
<stirner> och nej jag har aldrig självömkat i hela mitt liv :-P
<andol> Barre: Alltid ett säkert antagande :)
<Barre> andol: du är stygg...
<Barre> andol: men låt mig förklara med grafik och ett riktigt exempel (dock tvättat). detta är vad average gav på %-busy LUN http://gargamel.nu/pictures/average.png
<Barre> andol: en koll på viktat medel gav annorlunda siffror: http://gargamel.nu/pictures/w-average.png
<Barre> andol: och vidare analys av applikationslagret visade att lasten som genererades på LUN2 och LUN4 inte gjordes samtidigt, vilket resulterade i att vi slog ihop raid-set för LUN2 & LUN4 så att vi fick dubbelt så många fysiska diskar och delade lasten mellan LUN2&4 dubblerade prestandan på båda LUn utan investera i hårdvara genom konsolidering :P
<realubot> Yo!
<Silasle> Den här iden var ju rätt bra för en gångs skull ;) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/hud-new-unity-feature/
<einand> realubot: !oY
<einand> Silasle: coolt
<realubot> Silasle: Gnome Do någon?
<realubot> HUD fungerar även i program-menyer. Intressant.
<Silasle> realubot: deras sökruta i unity är ju redan något gnome-do-liknande :) Menyerna var det nya, och tycker faktiskt att det såg smidigt ut :D
<realubot> Silasle: Sant. Dock är det tveksamt om det blir så mycket smidigare än Alt+F m.m. men man får ge det en chans och se vad det går för.
<haffe> Aha.
<realubot> haffe: Japp. Så är det.
<realubot> Gläm aldrig det.
<realubot> *Glöm
<andol> Barre: Jo, anade att det var ungefär så du menade. Tyckte mest att språkvalet var lite lätt överdrivet försäljarklyshigt.
<Whiskey> NÃ¥gon som vet hur man confar oident?
<bittin> tänkte beställa en vinyl o så bara Ej i lager.   :(
<itmannen> Julian Assange blir värd för tv-show. Spännande
<realubot> "Hur och var programmet ska sändas är oklart."
<realubot> Det hade varit mer spännande om det hade varit i en stor TV-kanal.
<itmannen> realubot, Troligen från Vilhelmina
<realubot> Ja, det är inte omöjligt.
<itmannen> :)
<Whiskey> antar att ignen vet hur men gör
<kodein> det är en lite ospecifik fråga
<Whiskey> vadårå?Å
<kodein> klart att _nån_ vet hur man konfigurerar oident.
<Whiskey> kan du de?
<Whiskey> För jag fattar inte ett jävla skit
<Whiskey> Det är ju inte specielt dokumenterat
<kodein> det borde ju finnas nån manual
<kodein> annars står det ju lite hur man får upp grundläggande på t.ex. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Oidentd
<Whiskey> men jag vill ändra port så den inte använder port 113
<Whiskey> sen fattar inte ändå
<Whiskey> user root {
<Whiskey> default {
<Whiskey> force reply "UNKNOWN"
<Whiskey> }
<Whiskey> }
<Whiskey> är de vad jag har för nick i linux, och vad jag vill att den ska säga?
<kodein> för användare root kommer den svara UNKNOWN när någon fingrar och vill veta om det finns en sådan användare sådan att den har användarnamn root
<Whiskey> kk
<Whiskey> är det allt jag behöver göra
<kodein> alltså
<Whiskey> o sen starta det såklart
<kodein> om du tittar igen på länken jag gav dig så kan du lägga den där globala konfigurationsfilen som de har som exempel där de säger (/etc/oidentd.conf) och sedan, som de skriver i avsnittet under, ha en ~/.oidentd.conf där du t.ex. byter ut irc.example.org mot den/de irc-servrar du vill ska kunna köra ident mot dig, och ev. nåt annat än example som svar.
<Whiskey> trodde det gick automatiskt
<kodein> jaså
<kodein> det är inte en helt lysande idé att ha ident öppet för alla, så jag skulle nog rekommendera att du vitlistar de som ska få identa mot dig istället.
<kodein> men vill du tvunget så byter du ut unknown i global { ... } mot ditt namn eller vfsh
<Whiskey> thx
<Whiskey> men gloal finns inte
<kodein> ??? http://stickerish.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/JackiechanBlackSS.png ???
<Whiskey> :P
<Whiskey> hatar linux :d
<propus> Linux rockar dude!
<einand> Whiskey: helt rätt
<Whiskey> Det är komplicerat om man inte kan :d
<Whiskey> hehe einand :D
<einand> Whiskey: motivera bara varför
<Whiskey> einand: Vanesak?
<einand> hum..
<einand> så du hatar linux för du är inte van vid det?
<Whiskey> jaaa
<Whiskey> alltså, du kan inte säga annat en att de inte är komplicerat
<Whiskey> betydligt mer komplicart och krånligt en windows
<Whiskey> finns inget som kan säga något annat, dock är går de la duiskutera vad som är bäst kanske
<einand> Whiskey: beror väl på vad man börja med
<einand> Jag har kopmis som bara använt linux som säger samma om windows
<Whiskey> ja du ser :D
<einand> jag hatar inte linux, dock så tycker jag att det suger att inga hårdvarutillverkare gör vettiga drivare
<Whiskey> ja funka gör det iaf inte
<Whiskey> kodein, Det funkar inte
<kodein> nähä
<Whiskey> den har port 113 som defult eller`
<einand> kodein: varför skall någon identa i huvudtaget?
<kodein> det är väl standardporten för identd
<Whiskey> jävla fitt soft
<swecarp> godkväll
<Whiskey> kanske va felsoft jag använde
<Whiskey> lol
<nikihr> Whiskey: hello
<haffe> Hej.
<haffe> Känner ni till någon apacheguide som inte är på 600 sidor?
<einand> haffe: svårt att få till tror jag
<bittin> gillar hur impressive min samling med musik på fysisk media är: http://www.discogs.com/collection?user=bittin *not*
<tico96> hej :)
<tico96> någon som har haft mac eller lör
<tico96> kör* med ubuntu
<tico96> +
<tico96> ?
<haffe> Menar du kör ubuntu på en mac?
<kodein> jag har haft mac, men jag fick antibiotika mot det
<antii> hahah
<antii> kodein: <3
<haffe> kodein: Du har så många konstiga sjukdomar du.
<nikihr> antii: du med! :)
<antii> nikihr: :)
<nikihr> hehe
<Umeaboy> Det är skönt att avskärma sig mot Apple.
<Umeaboy> Med tanke på allt dumt de sysslar med.
<nikihr> Umeaboy: är du kvar
<Umeaboy> nikihr: Ja, jag ska ju gäcka dig lite mer hade jag tänkt.
<Umeaboy> Vad vill du jag ska skriva till dig på för sätt ikväll då?
 * Umeaboy väntar tålmodigt.
<nikihr> .. haha
<Umeaboy> Hey, you asked for it dips**t!
<nikihr> hahahaha fettot på wipeout
<nikihr> hahahahaha
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Choni?! ;)
<Umeaboy> Cha'haletea? ;)
<Umeaboy> Hoppas jag stavade rätt.
<einand> outside my place yesterday http://youtu.be/8O628xkcXow
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, hej. :) jag förstår inte mkt av din kurdiska.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Vilken kurdiska var det du pratade skrev på?
<Umeaboy> Sorani?
<Kurdistan> einand, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-aYE7MXZkA är det du? du är verkligen en datanörd. :)
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, nej, kurmanci/nordkurdiska kallas det av somliga.
<einand> Kurdistan: det är jag
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Kurdistan> :) einand som den sanna datanörden du är så gillar du leka med bilar.
<einand> Kurdistan: detta är nog ännu mer nördigt
<einand> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLQ24mCwBO0&feature=related
<Kurdistan> einand, :) nörd.
<einand> Kurdistan: vem annars än en nörd, gör en firmware upgraderbar lampa ;)
<Kurdistan> hehe einand
<Kurdistan> :) ingen som ser mig tror jag är intresserad av burkar och linux. mer en sportfåne.
<einand> Kurdistan: fast jag är faktiskt rakad nu, så ser inte riktigt så hemsk nördig ut
<Kurdistan> einand, okej :). du ska vara stolt, många svenskar har ingen skägg-växt.
<Kurdistan> ser ut som :) barn
<Philip5> Kurdistan: fast vi som är här vet ju att du bara är en linux-nerd-wannabee men är egentligen en sportfåne ;P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha exakt.
<Kurdistan> farbror :) Philip5 kan. du har läst mig som en bok. :P
<Kurdistan> einand, jag gick i gymnasiet med datanördar.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: egentligen så hänger du på alla basketmatcher och kollar på fotboll. kallar dig linuxnerd för att du har en androidmobil ;)
<Kurdistan> då tyckte jag att dom var :P dumskallar.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha jag har ingen smartmobil, utan dum-mobil. dock har jag gått på många fotbollsmatcher men ingen basket. :P
<einand> lol
<Kurdistan> einand, :) så är det om man gått i natur. hel del datanördar som pratar om lana i helger och deras manga eller vad det nu heter.
<Kurdistan> :P sedan hade dom sina kort-spel
<einand> Kurdistan: jag gick el/data
<einand> och bara demo-partyn
<Kurdistan> einand, nice. :) en familjemedlem gick också el. dock sov han igenom hela utbildningen. :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag blev intresserad av burkar när man knä blev trasig för satsa på fotbollen.
<Kurdistan> då vår svenska granne inte orkade hjälpa familjen mer med burk-problem
<Kurdistan> blev jag illa tvungen lära mig underhålla burken
<Kurdistan> på den vägen är det Philip5 :).
<Kurdistan> :) vad "tyst" det blev. einand och Philip5 gömmer ni er? :)
<jolaren> jag har einand på latitude så är inte ås orolig
<einand> Kurdistan: med tanke på hur mina lärare var, så tror jag man lärt sig mer av att sova
<einand> jolaren: du har ju trollat bort mig
<einand> jolaren: iaf blockerat så jag inte får se dig
<jolaren> jag använder inte latitude
<jolaren> ska gå in
<jolaren> :D
<Kurdistan> einand, haha okej.
<Kurdistan> latitude?
<einand> jolaren: jag stalka ju dig ett tag
<Kurdistan> einand, varför ska man stalka någon? antar att du skämta.
<jolaren> haha
<jolaren> jag med
<jolaren> jag hade någon app som skulle pipa om du var nära
<jolaren> eller någon på latitude
<jolaren> (hehe)
<einand> jolaren: ,)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vilken lat svenne som inte orkade fixa er burk mer då
<jolaren> du var bara på flygplatsen hela tin
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, hade han inte varit lat hade jag sluppit :) burk-intresset.
<Philip5> yupp
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) nu är det ju svårt vrida tillbaks tiden.
<haffe> Har jag uppfattat det här rätt korrekt.
<haffe> I apache kan man ha vhosts på subadresser?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, såg du på matchen igår? rättvis seger av serberna.
<haffe> D.v.s www.bobspetsandweapons.com/stor
<haffe> och www.bobspetsandsweapons.com/exhibit/
<Philip5> jo
<Kurdistan> Philip5, imorgon danskarna. vad tror du?
<Philip5> att motivationen är nog inte längre 100% och då blir det väl än värre
<Barre> andol: ahhh.. det var inte meningen..
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kanske bara bra om dom förlorar. kanske blir tankeställare.
<Kurdistan> dom har ju varit värdelösa mästerskapet igenom.
<jolaren> einand: jag jobbar som webbutvecklare nu!
<Philip5> de har varit extremt ostabila. spelat både sämst och riktigt bra men aldrig helt det ena eller det andra en hel match
<Philip5> men mest dåligt
<haffe> Philip5: Var det svar på min fråga?
<einand> jolaren: för vem, med vem, och med vad.
<jolaren> einand: åt en reklambyrå
<Philip5> haffe: nepp
<einand> jolaren: trevligt
<einand> jolaren: nått verk man kan se
<Kurdistan> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/939  vad säger ni nördar?
<haffe> Han verkar ha återuppfunnit GUIparadigmer från osX.
<jolaren> einand: jo visst, det är inget som är så superfancy! Jag gör mest HTML-Brev, uppdaterar Facebook, hemsidan och diverse annat tekniskt som kan behöva göras!
<jolaren> vi startar en query
<Kurdistan> haffe, tycks så. bara hud blir komplement tycker jag det är bra.
<Kurdistan> Voice is the natural next step  <<----- grymt
<haffe> Jag är inte säker på att det är en bra idé.
<haffe> Jag använder tangentbordet mycket mycket snabbare än vad jag använder rösten.
<Kurdistan> haffe, :) det kommer ju först vara inriktad på få tangentbord-kruxet.
<Barre> jag håller med haffe, föredrar tangentbord och terminal framför allt lulllull och fuzzyfuzz. Fast å andra sidan så tycker jag det är bra med nya ideer och lulllull för de som vill ha det, så länge jag har valet att låta bli att använda det =)
<Kurdistan> Barre, har du läst det jag länka?
<Kurdistan> hud kommer styras via tangentbordet
<Kurdistan> röst och gester är väl något för framtiden skriver mark
<Barre> jag har inte läst länken, men antog att det handlade om HUD till unity
<Kurdistan> Barre, yes.
<Barre> har redan lät om det och sett några videodemo, kör inte unity själv
<Kurdistan> Barre, som sagt röststyrning kommer nog dröja.
<Kurdistan> de kommer satsa på få konceptet klar med tangentbordstyrning
<Barre> Kurdistan: det här får min baguette att rycka lite dock http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=m5rlTrdF5Cs#!
<Kurdistan> röst/gester kommer nog mer med tiden
<Kurdistan> Barre, haha coolt. ser ut som kde. :P
<Barre> =)
<Kurdistan> Barre, hud liknande finns för osx användare.
<Kurdistan> mark är ju lite kär i osx
<Kurdistan> så :) man är inte förvånad att han sneglar på osx
<Kurdistan> inget fel med det. då osx är bra.
 * Barre kör också osx
<Barre> men det beror mest på formfaktorn
<Philip5> Barre: har du alltså också blivit en sådan där sektmänniska??
<Barre> Philip5: :)
<Philip5> Barre: vi får nog skicka dig på avprogrammering
<Barre> låter trevligt
<Kurdistan> Barre, du kör ju det om jag inte minns fel pga programmering
<Kurdistan> du kör ju mest från terminalen
<Kurdistan> den vanliga osx använder känner inte ens till terminalen. om det är bra eller dåligt vet jag inte.
<Barre> Kurdistan: 90% av jag sitter på min Air sitter jag i en terminal i fullskärm som ssh:at in i min byobu session på ubuntu 10.04 :P
<Barre> 90% av tiden skall det stå
<Kurdistan> Barre, :) du är ju nörd. så jag förstår dig.
<Barre> vars e Coffe?
<Kurdistan> :) fasiken är jag den enda wannabee-linux-nerd? :)
<Barre> du kör ju egen kernel, 3.2 om jag inte misstar mig.. hardcore ;)
<Kurdistan> Barre, haha tyst. :P
<Kurdistan> Barre, kör du lucid?
<Barre> jupps
<Barre> bland annat
<Kurdistan> Barre, dual-bootar med fler?
<Barre> Kurdistan: nej, jag har många system, de flesta virtuella instanser i kvm
<Kurdistan> Barre, okej. varför om man får fråga?
<Barre> Kurdistan: för att det går och är så förbaskat kul
<Kurdistan> Barre, :) menar varför ska man ha så många system? visst fungerar det. dock vem orkar underhålla mer än 1. det kanske bara jag som är "lat". :P
<Umeaboy> Ja, det är bara du som är lat.
<Umeaboy> Hööhöhöhöhö
<Barre> Kurdistan: unattended-upgrades & puppet
<Barre> Kurdistan: tillsammans med Icinga, munin/cacti
<Kurdistan> Barre, jag förstod bara unattended-upgrades
<Kurdistan> resten var arabiska :P
<Barre> Kurdistan: puppet, administrationsverktyg, skapar policys som appliceras på systemen. Låt oss för enkelheten säga att du vill uppdatera /etc/hosts filen så behöver jag bara göra det på ett ställe och resten sker automagiskt
<Kurdistan> Barre, danke.
<Kurdistan> Barre, kommer du köra 12.04?
<Barre> Kurdistan: Icinga är ett övervakningsverktyg som skickar larm och något går sönder, eller triggas på fördefinerade tröskelvärden. Låt oss säga att disken är på väg att bli full på ett system, då skickas ett larm till mig.
<Kurdistan> blir det då unity eller annan DE?
<Kurdistan> Barre, oki doki. låter som du underhåller servrar. rätt/fel?
<Barre> Kurdistan: så är det
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag komemr nog lyfta ett system till 12.04 server, resten är debian och *BSD
<Kurdistan> Barre, intressant.
<Kurdistan> Barre, freebsd?
<Barre> open
<Nafallo> free, open... choose your poison!
<Kurdistan> Barre, bsd är om jag förstått det rätt mer ämnad åt server än vanliga desktop användare. rätt/fel?
<Kurdistan> det är väl bsd default filsystem som är det stora pluset och säkerhetsaspekten
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, tjenis. har du testat hud?
<Barre> Kurdistan: som jag förstått det så är drivrutiner inte bsd's största styrka.. men säkert är det
<Nafallo> nej. jag kor inte precise.
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, 11.10 antar jag då. :)
<Kurdistan> Barre, okej då har jag förstått det rätt.
 * Nafallo funderar pa att uppgradera till precise dock
<jabbadoo> Barre: har du byggt kluster i/med BSD någon gång?
<Barre> jabbadoo: nope
<Nafallo> bah
<Nafallo> btrfs har fortfarande inte implementerat fsck :-(
 * Nafallo forsoker hoppas pa att det kommer i 12.04 ju
<Barre> snart Nafallo, snart.... tror deadline på koden är nu på fredag
<Nafallo> Barre: oooh?
<Nafallo> Barre: bade online och offline?
 * Nafallo gor en imitation av Sonic, och dunkar sina tar i backen
<Barre> Nafallo: sorry, my bad... 14-februari är deadline... tror det gäller både online / offline
<jabbadoo> Barre, ok. Har hört att det ska vara bra för kluster. Har funderat på att testa någon gång... :-)
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, oki.
<Barre> jabbadoo: kör HA via KVM =)
<Kurdistan> Barre, hur känner du inför btrfs?
<Barre> Kurdistan: <3
<Kurdistan> Barre, så du tror ext4 vana kommer uppskatta btrfs?
<jabbadoo> Barre: HA?
<Kurdistan> Barre, som jag förstått det så har prestandan förbättrats med 3.2 kärnan.
<Kurdistan> när blir btrfs default? ubuntu 12.04 tror jag ej, men kommer fedora bli först ut?
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: det ar inte redo for att vara default annu
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: det var tal om att det skulle vara default i 11.10, om inte 11.04 redan
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, :) då har jag läst rätt.
<Barre> Kurdistan: tror gemene user inte bryr sig nämnvärt vilket filsystem de använder, men btrfs kommer att ge så mycket mer funktioner för användarna utan att de behöver bry sig. Som säkrare data och TimeMachine liknande funktinoer
<Kurdistan> det jag gillar med btrfs funktionen verkar vara snapshot funktionen
<Nafallo> canonical skrev ju patchar till grub som accepterades uppstream :-)
<Kurdistan> kan vara grymt
<Kurdistan> timemachine är det snapshot?
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, vad för patchar?
<Barre> jabbadoo: High Availability, alltså ett failover/shared nothing kluster
<Nafallo> apt-btrfs-snapshot har redan raddat mig.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: att grub kan boota fran btrfs ;-P
<Barre> Kurdistan: ja, timemachine är osx snapshotbaserade backup
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, jaha. juste tidigare fick man ha extra patr. för btrfs. visst var det så?
<Kurdistan> Barre, är inte det mer känd bsd grej?
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: ingen aning. jag har aldrig behovt det.
<Barre> Kurdistan: vad?
<Kurdistan> snapshot funktionen som stöds av filsystemet
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, oki. då är det konstigt att du har fått btrfs att fungera. :P
<jabbadoo> Barre: Jaså... nu är jag med. Jo, det vore faktiskt coolt att sätta upp någon gång. Om man får fritid... eller någon galning som betalar mig för dig :-)
<Barre> njea.. det vet jag inte.. jag vet att HAMMER som filsystem har varit funktionsrikt Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> sist jag läste behövde man ha extra patr.
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: inte da. jag kor ubuntu :-)
<Barre> jabbadoo: hahaha.... gör det sjläv, det är säkert kul och garanterat utmanande och lärorikt
<Kurdistan> Barre, okej. du är expert. jag gröngöling. :)
<Barre> Kurdistan: jag är ingen expert, en glad amatör.. det är jag =)
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, det är väl i ubuntu det har krävts.
<Kurdistan> Barre, om du är amatör. vad är jag då? :)
<Nafallo> Kurdistan: med tanke pa att Canonical skrev patcharna... ;-)
<Barre> nä... nu skall jag gå och lägga mig...
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, om patcharna har accepteras uppströms nyligen kanske det fungerar.
<Kurdistan> Barre, sovgott.
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, du arbetar för canonical?
<Nafallo> inte nyligen.
<Nafallo> flera ubuntu releaser sedan :-P
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, okej. trevligt att vi har någon från canonical här.
<Kurdistan> då har man någon man kan klaga på :P.
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, :) 11.10 är den bästa buntu utgåvan jag kört. så ni har gjort rätt.
<jabbadoo> Barre: Jo. Och KVM har jag ju lite granna koll på, så varför inte?
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, får man fråga vad din ansvarsuppgift är? hålla koll på realubot/einand/dvs kanalen?
<Nafallo> jag menade patcharna.
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, okej så du kodar?
<Nafallo> naj
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, :) så vad gör du för canonical?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kokar kaffe
<Philip5> Kurdistan: när ska du skaffa en ubuntu-mailadress då?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag har ju.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> https://launchpad.net/~tolhildan-123
<Kurdistan> Philip5, eller menar du annat?
<Kurdistan> Nafallo, frågan verkar vara känsligt. har du koll på när wayland kommer börjar användas default?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: menar en mailadress som kurdistan@ubuntu.com
<laura__> *-X
<laura__> tjenna!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jaha. det blir nog aldrig. :)
<Philip5> maxjezy: vart har du hållit hus???
<maxjezy> Philip5, här
<Philip5> Kurdistan: för att du är lika lat som din svennegranne?!?! ;P
<maxjezy> fast nickat mitt andra nick
<Philip5> maxjezy: du har väl bara idlat då eller?
<maxjezy> ja
<Kurdistan> Philip5, varför skulle jag ha @ubuntu.com mailadress?
<Kurdistan> :) det räcker redan med de jag har
<Philip5> Kurdistan: för att det är sååå coooolt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) ja, herr nörd.
<maxjezy> kolare med hotmail
<maxjezy> jag får dessa hotmail ganska ofta
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ännu kollare med msn :P. haha.
<maxjezy> LOL
<maxjezy> EMESEN IS THE SHIT
<Kurdistan> *coolare
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jag har ju en så du borde ju också ha en då ;)
<maxjezy> Philip5, har du testat TRINE 2?
<maxjezy> spelet
<Philip5> nope
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vi kan dela på din. :P
<maxjezy> vilket jävla fett lir
<maxjezy> demot bara men endå
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tsss
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men ska inte du bli ubuntu member då?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) Philip5 sysslar bara med kde och bilder. :P
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Kurdistan> Philip5, varför skulle jag det? :). jag gör ju redan nytta i communityn.
 * Philip5 har precis beställt en ny blixt till kameran på ebay :D
<maxjezy> köpte kamera och blev så mycket bättre än oss andra
<maxjezy> typiskt Philip5
<Philip5> Kurdistan: därför du ska få ubuntu member som belöning
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha exak.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) får jag några förmåner?
<maxjezy> halva priset på kappahl
<maxjezy> weey!!
<Philip5> Kurdistan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P där jag aldrig handlar.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, samma här, därför stödjer jag den ljusa sidan nu
<maxjezy> Windows
<maxjezy> jag har hjälpt flera över från linuxträsket till windows stabilitet och exefiler
<Kurdistan> Philip5, cuuult.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) dagens skämt.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: så får du ju en ubuntu-cloak här på freenode :D
<Philip5> Kurdistan: och blir nästan lika hipp som jag och Nafallo
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) får bli framtidsgrej.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) ljusa sidan, var faktiskt rolig. :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tror du den där exton har något sånt?!?!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad menar du? han känns skum.
<Philip5> menar att då kan du ju glänsa lite extra med membership
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha, varför skulle jag behöva det?
<Kurdistan> så viktig är han inte.
<Philip5> för att det är keeewlt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, hur mårs?
<Philip5> och fler svenska members
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, ska inte klaga :) själv?
<Philip5> och du får officiellt rösta om ubuntgrejer
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, bara bra. hur går det med blender trixandet?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, det går bara bra :) trixat lite idag och det gick bra!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, rösta då om att göra något åt release cykeln. :
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, kör du fortfarande debian?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nej nu kör jag endast windows
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, blä. :P
<maxjezy> visst, finns linux på mina datorer men ja pallar inte längre
<Philip5> Kurdistan: sånt som du ska bli member för att påverka ju
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, varför så :) nere? har linux vänsterprasslat med din fru?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nja, mark skulle aldrig bry sig. han har nog fått höra det flera ggr.
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, om de vore så bra, nej ja har typ fått en känsla av att linux är ett verktyg för makteliten att spana på mina jpeg's
<maxjezy> Näe, ja orkar inte hålla på bara
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha. vart har du fått det ifrån?
<maxjezy> windows sköter det mesta så bra så
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp, piratkopierad windows brukar fungera hyfsad bra :).
<maxjezy> min är the real deal
<maxjezy> :)
<Kurdistan> :) windows känns som begränsad ful kde.
<maxjezy> men samtidigt, det ger mig lika stora befogenheter i blender osv
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, det brukar :P vara så för alla. alla kör the real deal. :P
<maxjezy> operativsystem känns så 90 tal
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, menar du windows? ja, det kan jag nog hålla med.
<maxjezy> det är ju faktiskt bara en grej som får program att fungera
<maxjezy> som just nu använder jag chat program
<maxjezy> funkar i alla os typ
<maxjezy> spelar ingen roll längre
<Kurdistan> dock kommer nog metro-fiaskot få effekter och jag hoppas linux kan den här ggr vara bättre på attrahera användare än vista-fiaskot.
<maxjezy> bara att windows spelar lite bättre spel
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp, microsoft brukar stödja sina egna lösningar hyfsad bra, så länge det inte handlar om bakåtkomp. frågor.
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> har man en dålig dator är ju linux bra
<maxjezy> för då kan man fortfarande använda datorn
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, windows fyller nog funktion för somliga.
<maxjezy> men nu skiter jag i om windows tar 2 gb ram
<maxjezy> jag har så de räcker :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :P du stilar med din nya burk.
<maxjezy> ja fifan
<maxjezy> blivit som en östermalmare på söder
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha.
<bittin> Tror min bootloader eller h[rdisk dog p[ denna datorn hur checkar jag?
<maxjezy> ska fixa lite käk
<maxjezy> brb
<Kurdistan> bittin, om din hårddisk har dött så borde du ju inte kunna nå skrivbordet.
<bittin> Kurdistan: det kan jag inte
<bittin> n[r inte min bootloader
<bittin> men testar en ArchPPC livecd nu
<Kurdistan> bittin, tänkte precis skriva testa livecd.
<bittin> :p
<bittin> disken visas under /dev/disks ocks[
<bittin> so formodligen blitt nat dumt med yaboot
<realubot> När fryser dom 12.04?
<realubot> Är det samtidigt som dom släpper det eller gör dom det några veckor innan?
<bittin> jag löste det :p
<bittin> hade hjärtat i halsgropen där ett tag
<bittin> var yaboot som var elak
<Kurdistan> realubot, det brukar dom göra några veckor innan väl?
<bittin> det är härligt då en Linux kärne uppdatering får för sig nej nu tar jag bort hela Bootloadern
<Kurdistan> nu blir det sängen. må väl alla tuxare.
<bittin> fulla Debian utvecklare not always good
<phibxr> realubot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<phibxr> realubot: Feature definition freeze var 24 november, debian import freeze 12 januari, soft freeze 2 februari, feature freeze 16 februari, user interface freeze 23 februari, kernel freeze 5 april, final freeze 12 april.
<realubot> phibxr: Ok, kanske 2 veckor innan release då. Det låter ju ganska troligt.
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-25
<realubot> http://www.radron.se/Granskningar/Datorsupport-avslojar-skojarfasoner/
<realubot> "Kompetensen hos datorverkstäderna är skrämmande låg. Fullkomligt felaktiga diagnoser och bisarra bortförklaringar blev resultatet av vår granskning av landets ledande datorreparatörer."
<Coffe> tjena
<kodein> jo tjena
<larsemil> god morgon folket!
<amelia>  morrn!
<Barre> Tja
<Barre> Coffe: du kan inte skicka "rådata" så jag kan kolla?
<nikihr> ska man orka gå upp och handla färsk frukost på ica? :)
<kodein> nej
<kodein> beställ en pizza istället
<kodein> det är ju ändå onsdag
<nighter> och stå i vassen i sommar!
<nikihr> hur kollar man batteri procent med ett kommando?
<nikihr> om det är möjligt
<Barre> cat /proc/acpi/BATX/info   där X är batterinummret
<Barre> eller enklare, acpitool
<nikihr> har ingen bat* i den katalogen
<Barre> inte jag heller, det var ett tag sen jag körde linux på bärbart, men acpitool borde kunna visa det
<nighter> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<nighter> den finns ingen battery katalog där då.
<nikihr> nighter: nix
<larsemil> andol i am happy!
<larsemil> det är en ren fröjd att jobba idag.
<nighter> kompilera in acpi i kärnan
<nikihr> :):)
<Barre> ahhh.. tog jag för att den redan var... mybad
<Barre> larsemil: för ett tangentbord utan markeringar? är det så bra?
<larsemil> Barre: tangenterna är grymma att skriva med. motståndet och kantigheten. i like. Jämfört med mitt förra tycker jag det är grymt och det går fort att skriva och det tycker vi ju om
<andol> larsemil: I know the feeling :)
<Barre> kanske nästa investering då
<andol> larsemil: Alltid lika härligt att komma tillbaks till sitt riktiga tangentbord även att man varit iväg med laptopen en vecka.
<larsemil> Barre: det tycker jag det ska vara.
<kodein> därför man har med sig en kbc poker till laptoppen på resa, ju
<larsemil> bästa sättet att formatera en server remote? vi vill ta bort allt som ligger på den men har inte fysisk tillgång. går det att läsa in OS i ram på något sätt?
<kodein> LOM?
<kodein> kvm over ip?
<larsemil> LOM?
<kodein> lights out management
<larsemil> jag har inget sånt på den här burken.
<larsemil> nej då tror jag att jag knallar iväg och hämtar den
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> larsemil: Rent hypotetiskt skulle du kunna ställa in grub att boota dban i autoläge, även om det antagligen inte är särskilt skoj, då du svårligen kan få en bekräftelse på hur väl du faktiskt lyckas. Annars borde du åtminstone kunna fixa det mesta med en statiskt länkad wipe.
<HeMan> larsemil: kan du nätboota den?
<HeMan> larsemil: till exempel via ipxe
<larsemil> HeMan: nej det tror jag inte.
<HeMan> larsemil: man kan dra igång en ipxe vi grub
<HeMan> larsemil: och man kan crafta en ipxe-image så den sätter ip-adress och tankar kärna och initrd vi http
<andol> larsemil: Tja, om din fallback plan ändå är att knata iväg till datacentret kan du ju lika gärna pröva det HeMan föreslår, och eventuellt lära dig något nytt på köpet :)
<Coffe> Barre,  yes.. ska dra de senaste å skicka
<Coffe> Barre,  skickat
<larsemil> andol: men låter som att det tar längre tid än att knata dit. :D
<Coffe> larsemil,  läget ?
<larsemil> Coffe: det är la bra änna! :D
<Coffe> larsemil,  gött.
<Barre> Coffe: kan du skicka output från top också (speciellt raden CPU(s), behöver %wa också)
<Coffe> Barre,  top >fil ?
<larsemil> Coffe: med dig då?
<Coffe> larsemil,  lagom med stress :)
<Coffe> får mer å mer uppfattningen att fedora verkar mer redo att köras i ett företaags nät.
<abrah> Köpte precis https://www.24.se/retro-skypetelefon-fran-dexx-p-13159.aspx
<abrah> riktigt smutt
<larsemil> abrah: jag skulel vilja ha en sån där som själv ansluter till wifi. alltså ingen dator som behövs alls
<HeMan> abrah: är det nått annat än ett headset? måste man ha dator?
<Coffe> <-- har en gammal skypelur som dock kräver dator+wintendo
<Coffe> men med android i wifi .. så varför  ?
<HeMan> precis, skyppe i android borde väl funka om man nu nödvändigt ska köra skype
<larsemil> jo det är sant
<Coffe> gtalk + voice.. hopaps dom rullar ut de snabbare
<Barre> Coffe: disk 8-0 är alltså HELA LUn, och 251-[0-4] är partitioner?
<Coffe> det finns 3 partitioner. 1 lvm . en extended och en linux
<Barre> ahh.. i see
<larsemil> foreach partitionsomkrånglar: ask barre
<Barre> noop
<Barre> :P
<Coffe> blir du klokare
<abrah> HeMan: man måste ha en dator.. men har skype på servern ändå
<abrah> HeMan: och den används ju som htpc
<einand>  gtalk + voice?
<abrah> så den ska stå fint vid tvn
<abrah> finns trådlösa för 50usd på Dealextreme
<HeMan> vi har en Siemens DECT med SIP på basstationen, funkar riktigt fint!
<Coffe> einand,  ja då deras voice stöd kommer fullt ut att man kan prata från telefon till telefon via gtalk.
<einand> Coffe: går redan
<abrah> tyckte den var smutt med post-it lapparna
<einand> eller aha, på telefonen
<einand> nä jag aanvänder websidan
<Coffe> einand, precis.. dom har låst det i telefonerna.
<HeMan> men tyvärr har våran dect-bas bara en SIP-kanal
<abrah> alright'
<einand> Coffe: själv hoppas jag mer på att dom bygger in ett api, så man slipper flash för det
<Coffe> einand, kräver inte flash i telefonen :) å du kan ringa från telefonen till dator
<einand> Coffe: pc versionen kräver flash
<Coffe> einand, ok.
<HeMan> går det inte köra voice med XMPP mot gtalk?
<Coffe> de går säkert.
<HeMan> dåså, då är det bara att peta in det i sin asterisk så kan man prata i vanlig telefon med gtalk-folk!
<einand> man ringer ju hela usa gratis med gtalk (linar och mobil)
<einand> linor
<Coffe> HeMan, jag fick aldrig ordning på min asterisk
<HeMan> Coffe: kom på Foss-sthlm i kväll och diskutera med Olle!
<Coffe> HeMan,  är det i kväll .. fan ..
<Coffe> shiit
<Coffe> när  ? har bokat kl 21..
<HeMan> 16 - 20
<Coffe> tror tyvärr inte jag får ledig.. glömde bort det.
<HeMan> ok
<Barre> Coffe: jag tittar lite då och då på data, måste jobba också :/
<Coffe> Barre,  Aight.
<larsemil> einand: finns google voice i sverige nu?
<larsemil> visst finns det ingen vettig screen ruler till X? Klicka och dra och få storlekar?
<nighter> vissa dagar på jobbet är segare en andra.
<kodein> larsemil: vad är det för fel på kruler och screenruler?
<larsemil> kodein: de är inte så bra på diagonala mått väl?
<kodein> jag vet inte
<andol> larsemil: Bara att göra en pythagoras? :P
<larsemil> andol: men jag hade gärna haft som gimp har. börja på x=0 och y=10, dra till x=100 och y=200. får fram lengt=100, height= 190, samt en diagonal
<larsemil> kodein: ^^
<CasperN> mm, mjo, det kan ju bli bättre, och så ska det ju vara snyg opengl rendering medd aa som i photoshop så man kan ha fler vinklar är horisontellt och vertikalt
<larsemil> kanske är något så fånigt projekt man ska engagera sig i
<impaktor> kodein: är du en wanderlustare?
<kodein> körde wl förut iaf
<impaktor> eller använder du gnus?
<impaktor> hade du ett eller flera email-konton?
<kodein> jag kör inte epost i emacs längre
<kodein> men jag körde wl när jag gjorde. gnus har jag aldrig lyckats få ordning på
<impaktor> Har problem med att få igång flera IMAP adresser i wl. Men du kanske bara hade ett email-konto kopplat till wl?
<kodein> jag körde typ offlineimap för en lokal maildir som bakända
<Rainbowzer> Är "alv" och "älva" olika? :S
<CasperN> Rainbowzer: nej, och det borde du ha googlat
<kodein> eller det var nog snarare isync, ojmr
<cutgah> hej, jag har en fråga om mail. Kan man skicka till flera adresser men bara få mottagaren att se sig själv som mottagare? (BBC gör ju att mottagaren blir blank)
<Rainbowzer> CasperN: Sluta spamma skitföretaget.
<Rainbowzer> cutgah: "Bcc".
<impaktor> Rainbowzer: skulle vilja säga att alv är väl mer den anglo-saxiska mytologin, medans älva är vad vi har i vår folktro här i norden/sverige. älva = fairy. Typ som att elf inte är samma sak som nisse/tomte, eller vette heller för den delen. I alla fall är det så jag tänker på saken
<Rainbowzer> Hmm.
<cutgah> Rainbowzer, mena det :P
<kodein> etymologiskt har nog orden samma ursprung
<Rainbowzer> Ja, älva känns som typ "Tingeling" eller vad hon hette i Disneys Peter Pan.
<impaktor> Bcc = blind carbon copy, lärde jag mig häromdagen.
<CasperN> Rainbowzer: ordet googla är vissligen från google, men envligt svenskan betyder det även att söka via internet, oavsett sökmotor
<Rainbowzer> Tinkerbell.
<Rainbowzer> CasperN: Nej, det gör det inte.
<CasperN> http://sv.wiktionary.org/wiki/googla
<Rainbowzer> Vem som helst kan redigera Wiktionary.
<CasperN> jaja, läs någon annan stans då
<Rainbowzer> Och även om det är så är man ett CP om man säger "googla" när man menar "söka".
<CasperN> tack...
<Rainbowzer> Snacka om helt hjärntvättad av Google.
<Rainbowzer> Äckliga skitföretag.
<Rainbowzer> Inget personligt mot dig.
<impaktor> Vad skall man använda? duckduckgo? scroogle?
<impaktor> bing? :D
<Rainbowzer> Vad som helst bara det inte är Google. Fråga andra människor om saker.
<Rainbowzer> Ja. Bing eller DuckDuckGo. Varför inte?
<CasperN> värst vad glad stämmning du sprider då, bara ett cp skriver att google är ett äckligt skitföretag, inget personligt menat :P
<Rainbowzer> Finns bara spam på Google ändå.
<Rainbowzer> Det är helt makalöst att folk inte inser vad som händer.
<impaktor> Bing = Microsoft = Bill Gates = nekrofil+pedofil+allt ont som finns.
<impaktor> :)
<impaktor> Jo, det är klart att det är illa med Googles dominans.
<impaktor> Liksom Microsoft på desktop-sidan.
<CasperN> så Bill Gates är ond? trodde han gjort mer för välrden än många andra
<impaktor> CasperN: sant. Han har ju gett mycket (miljarder? dollar?) i bistånd.
<impaktor> Hur mycket har Richard Stallman gett?
<impaktor> CasperN: tror du missade mitt svar. Jo jag sade: "sant. Han har ju gett mycket (miljarder? dollar?) i bistånd."
<Rainbowzer> Richard Stallman har donerat 2 mil skägg.
<Rainbowzer> De har tillverkat enorma tält av det.
<kodein> och förstås, ett helt livs arbete
<Rainbowzer> Som man inte får använda fritt.
<Rainbowzer> För GPL är ungefär som Nord-Korea och DDR tillsammans.
<kodein> varför inte återkomma när du vet vad du pratar om?
<HeMan> GPL är frihet för användaren, inte utvecklaren
<amelia> jeez.. är det den här tiden på året nu igen? :(
<kodein> gpl är frihet för utvecklaren också. men det är inte frihet för företaget som vill hoarda utvecklarens kod utan att dela med sig
<HeMan> amelia: du menar "stora IRC-jiddrarafton"?
<Rainbowzer> Att inte dela med sig är väl frihet?
<kodein> om du sprider binären utan att dela koden så inskränker du de fyra friheterna.
<kodein> att ändra utan att dela med sig öht är inte otillåtet enligt gpl
<amelia> HeMan: typ så. är ju inte precis som att det här är någon ny diskussion.... kanske kan göra mig lite lustig och säga "same procedure as last year?"
<kodein> diskussionen är givetvis inte ny. den har pågått i mer än 20 år.
<kodein> däremot är det tråkigt att folk drar konstiga slutsatser utan att veta vad licensen egentligen står för.
<HeMan> det är därför alla borde lyssna på Stallmans tal minst en gång
<amelia> kodein: jo, det är väl inte så ovanligt. dock är ju diskussionen lika tråkig varje gång eftersom att den börjar med att någon missuppfattat GPL eller hatar något typ Microsoft, Stallman eller GPL.. kan man lixom inte bara tycka vad man tycker och låta det vara så..
<kodein> förvisso
<amelia> man behöver ju inte slänga ur sig "microsoft är dumma i huvudet" eller "gpl är värdelös" bara för att det kändes bra för stunden..
<Rainbowzer> Vet du vad som är konstigt? Folk är så jävla för piratkopiering av mjukvara, men samtidigt ska GPL respekteras. Sjukt. (Jag är starkt emot piratkopiering och skulle aldrig bryta mot GPL... däremot undvika det.)
<kodein> verkligen? det enda ofria program jag själv använder är Opera.
<kodein> och det betalade jag dessutom för en gång i tiden, innan de gjorde det gratis
<Rainbowzer> "Gratis", ja... genom att förstöra den. :(
<larsemil> jag kör iof en photoshop en gång i månaden. men nu har gimp snart stöd för vad jag behöve rså ja.
<larsemil> Rainbowzer: hur är den förstörd? de har väl tagit andelar på sistone har de inte?
<Rainbowzer> Ja, men t.ex. att tvinga på en "Search using Google" där "Copy" brukade vara.
<Rainbowzer> I kontextmenyn.
<Rainbowzer> Massa sådana saker.
<larsemil> jag har inte använt det förut så jag vet inte, tycker det fungerar helt okej nuförtiden. men så använder jag det bara för att cross-browser testa siter och skript.
<kodein> jag tror inte att google var stort nog för att sponsra opera år 2000 när jag började använda opera 5
 * phnom ♥ weechats /filter
<CasperN> weechat vs finch? varför weechat?
<Rainbowzer> Mardröm: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IO3THjgyJM&feature=player_detailpage&list=FLqqxFWwHX68mmgpV0O78eMg#t=52s
<phnom> För att jag gillar weechat.
<abrah> weechat är väl en sämre variant av irssi?
<CasperN> bara undra eftersom jag inte vet mycket om weechat, och håller på migrera från pidgin till finch
<phnom> Har aldrig använt finch, så jag vet faktiskt inte.
<phnom> abrah: Jag gick faktiskt från irssi till weechat :P
<Rainbowzer> Jag måste fråga... Är detta en datorröst där någon skrivit in en text som spelas upp av en dator, eller har någon spelat in detta själv och sedan använt ett filter av något slag för att rösten ska hålla samma "ton" hela tiden? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEMOJQ_MfTo
<Rainbowzer> För det låter väldigt mänskligt, tycker jag.
<larsemil> phnom: finns vissa fördelar med weechat. men var för mycket jag störde mig på för att kunna sitta kvar i det. så blev tillbaka till irssi
<einand> Rainbowzer: låter som autotune
<Rainbowzer> Är det inte svindyrt?
<Rainbowzer> Och typ programvara som stora musikbolag använder?
<einand> Rainbowzer: nä, kan vilken mobiltelefon som helst idag göra
<Rainbowzer> Verkligen?
<Coffe> larsemil,  eru här ?
<larsemil> Coffe: japp!
<Coffe> hur var det man scriptade med sudo ?
<larsemil> hur menar du nu?
<Coffe> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<Coffe> får jag
<larsemil> när du gör vaD?
<Coffe> försöker köra ssh host sudo apt-get update
<HeMan> Coffe: det kan vara ssh som ställer till det
<Coffe> HeMan,  troligen.. men har för mig larsemil  sa något sätt att lösa det
<HeMan> Coffe: prova ssh -tt host sudo apt-get update
<larsemil> nej det har jag ingen koll på
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> försöker bara göra små for loopar för att kunna gå igenom listor av servers och uppdatera.
<larsemil> Coffe: inte provat landscape?
<Coffe> larsemil, jo .. men inget dom är villiga att betala för här .
<Coffe> for i in $( cat cloud-servers.list ) ;do echo $i; ssh -tt root@$i apt-get update && apt-get upgrade; done
<Coffe> E: Kunde inte låsa administrationskatalogen (/var/lib/dpkg/). Är du root?
<Coffe> ha ha
<larsemil> Coffe: annars tror jag du kommer ifrån askpass problemet om du sätter att man inte behöver lösenord för att köra vissa saker med sudo
<Coffe> fast.. kör man med sudo .. så funkar det
<Coffe> hmm något blir fel.. får köra manuellt.
<einand> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.428687/skadlig-linux--och-androidkod-sprids-pa-natet
<CasperN> vilken tur att man kör med 3.2.1-2  :P
<nighter> säger ju det. kerneln i linux har ju säkerhetshål var och varannan dag.
<nighter> palla köra linux som sysadmin. Får ju reboota burken jämnt.
<CasperN> spännande va?
<nighter> bättre med någon annan nix.
<phnom> Man måste ju inte reboota bara för att ma byter kernel :P
<Rainbowzer> CasperN: Som du laddat ned på kernel.org med sin perfekta säkerhetshistorik?
<Rainbowzer> Heheheheehe.
<CasperN> nä
<nighter> japp finns väl någon kernel hotplug eller? aldrig testat och vet inte hur bra det funkar
<Rainbowzer> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.428673/har-river-ubuntu-upp-30-arig-programtradition
<CasperN> när jag ser nya ubuntu med allt ögongodis så kan jag föreställa mig ljudet av fläktarna som går på högvarv inuti burken
<nighter> Ksplice? verkar det heta när googlar
<nighter> någon som testat?
<Rainbowzer> Blogga upp IRCen och googla bingen.
<dodel> Hejsan! Är det någon som kan C eller cURL här?
<dodel> Jag måste göra POST request med C programmspråk. Python fungerar inte köra samma funktioner ca 50000 gånger.
<Rickards> Hej alla glada. Jag täkte ladda ner Ubuntu för att testa det för första gången och lära mig linux. Jag är inte riktigt haj på hur man fixar dual boot så jag hade till en början tänkt att köra det från en 8gb usb 2.0 sticka. Jag förstår bara inte vilken versionen jag skall ha. Kör idag windows 7 64bit. Någon som har lust att hjälpa mig på traven lite :)
<Rickards> Hittade förresten information om skillnaden mellan ubuntu LTS och vanliga, men släpps inte säkerhetsuppdateringar till den vanliga också?
<Barre> Coffe: 8st diskar i raid10, menar du då ett 4+4 raid set eller 8+8?
<Coffe> 4+4 Barre
<Barre> danke
<larsemil> Rickards: kör 11.10 64bit
<Rickards> larsemil, tack så mycket. Versionen verkar heta amd64, men jag har e intel i5 processor på min bärbara, fungerar det ändå?
<larsemil> Rickards: ja
<Rickards> Tack åter igen Larsemil, sitter och läser en guide för hur man ska göra för att boota den från en usb sticka nu, spännande :)
<Rickards> Skall man ladda ner den som heter remix eller den som inte heter remix?
<larsemil> jag hade valt itne.
<larsemil> inte
<phnom> Finns remixen kvar?
<Rickards> okej, och ytterligare en fråga :), är det desktop versionen eller alternate versionen man ska välja om man som i mitt fal skall köra den från en laptop, kanske säger sig själv iofs :)
<Rickards> Remixen fanns på http://track.ubuntu.se/
<phnom> Kör helt vanliga desktop-versionen, alternate är bara om din dator har special needs.
<larsemil> Rickards: desktop
<larsemil> som phnom. han har special needs. men han får medicin för det så det märks inte så mycket
<phnom> Och den remixen är en gammal version av ubuntu,
<phnom> Det är http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=latest du vill ha
<Rickards> haha =).
<phnom> larsemil: Men min mamma säger att jag är speciell på ett bra sätt. :D
<Rickards> Vet ni btw om det går att få visual studio att fungera i ubuntu?
<phnom> lol
<Rickards> söt fråga va? :)
<phnom> Det bästa är nog att installera win och vs i en virtuell maskin isåfall.
<Rickards> phnom, true :). Tack åter igen
<phnom> np
<Rickards> Kan man välja språk i ubuntu? Laddade ner den från den svenska sidan nu, men tänkte att jag skanske vill ändra språk till engelska sen?
<CasperN> självklart, till skillnad mot windows kan du välja vilket språk du vill, när du vill
<Rickards> Låter nästan för bra för att vara sant ;)
<CasperN> dual boot brukar inte vara några problem om man har windows installerat först
<Rickards> Går det att bara köra den som en livecd från usb stickan? Det är det jag sitter och ska försöka fixa nu
<CasperN> aldrig gjort det med ubuntu, men många distar klarar det, så det går säkert fint
<CasperN> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<fr33r1d3> Det går utmärkt att köra live från USB-sticka
<CasperN> bara man kan välja att boota till usb så
<CasperN> rätt bra lista med live CD linux på den där länken
<Guest12732> DHS!!
<dodel> Hejsan! Jag har installerat MinGW compiler, sen har jag även installerat libcurl. Jag flyttade över .h filerna från libcurl nedladdningsfilen, som jag självklart laddade ner. Men sen när jag ska komplimera programmet så står det att de .h filer jag har inkulderat, existerar inte. Men jag kollar och dessa existerar visst. Varför?
<Barre> vars e Coffe?
<kodein> och de ligger i pathen?
<dodel> va?
<dodel> Men är det normalt att det ska bli så?
<kodein> vadå, normalt att gcc inte hittar headerfiler den inte har nån sökväg till?
<dodel> MinGW
<kodein> men mingw är väl i stort gcc paketerat för windows
<dodel> ja, ska göra ett C program för Win
<kodein> så varför rättar du mig då?
<haffe> Är du normal?
<haffe> Är jag normal?
<haffe> Min katt är avgjort inte normal.
<kodein> http://mingw.org/wiki/IncludePathHOWTO kan nog vara vettig läsning om det är sökväg till headerfiler du undrar över
<dodel> Jag rättar dig inte.
<kodein> haffe: har du provat att ge den terapi?
<haffe> Ja.
<kodein> blev det bättre?
<haffe> På en tallrik med mjölk och sardiner.
<haffe> Den tittade på mig som att jag inte var riktigt klok.
<haffe> Därefter gick den och la si.
<kodein> dodel: jag har väldigt svårt att ge någon windowsspecifik hjälp eftersom jag inte använt windows i någon större utsträckning alls de senaste åren. men har du headerfilerna i samma katalog som .c-filen du vill komplicera eller inte? om inte, har du dem i nån av de kataloger som gcc/mingw tittar i vid kompilering?
<dodel> Jaha. Ska man ha h.filerna i samma som i C. filerna?
<spacebug-> dodel: bara du har med dom i includ-pathen så ska det väl funka. Dock måste de deklarerars i varje .c som de används (det räcker inte med att de är deklarerade att de används i en annan .c för att va deklarerade i hela programmet som kompileras)
<spacebug-> iofs snackade jag om gcc nu.. såg bnu att du skrev MinGW :P
<dodel> vad menar du med pathern?
<kodein> dodel: snälla, läs länken jag gav dig
<dodel> Ibland hatar jag datorer, oavsett vilken dator. Dom ska alltid krångla hela tiden.
<kodein> ja, varför fungerar de inte magiskt, utan att man ska behöva lära sig en massa saker?
<kodein> tacka vet jag garnnystan.
<dodel> Jag läser den, men problemet är att det är skit jag håller få att fungera :P
<haffe> kodein: Hur var ditt förhållande till lambda-uttryck?
<dodel> Normalt ska det inte vara så att en complimator ska fråga säga att h-filerna inte existerar, när dom finns där.
<kodein> haffe: tja, jag förstår anonyma funktioner bättre nu än innan.
<kodein> dodel: där "där" är ett fruktansvärt relativt begrepp.
<haffe> dodel: http://llvm.org/docs/GettingStarted.html Det här kanske är något för dig.
<haffe> Det brukar ge lite mer begripliga felmeddelanden.
<kodein> finns de t.ex. i <mingw-root>/include och/eller <mingw-root>/lib så finns de ju "där" på ett mer absolut sätt
<dodel> Jag sitter vid windows nu
<kodein> va?!
<dodel> Det är därför jag har MinGW ;)
<kodein> nä?!
<dodel> Jag har gjort det hela tiden sen idag.
<kodein> ja, alltså...
<kodein> det har jag vetat i en halvtimme redan att du gör
<haffe> Har ni två inte viktigare saker för er än att bråka?
<kodein> ja, jo, jag har
<kodein> ska snart iväg och leka
<dodel> Fick det att fungera nu. Men då kom ett nytt problem. Koden är för gammal........
<dodel> ska nog göra något annat..
<aBear> Som att baka bullar!
<khem_> halloj
<khem_> nagon har som har lite pejl pa Python? :D
<khem_> 2.x eller 3.x
<ePax> nikihr nikihr nikihr nikihr nikihr nikihr nikihr nikihr
<Barre> tror det är många som har mer eller mindre koll på python här i kanalen khem_, ställ frågan rakt ut och vänta på att någon svarar bara =)
 * Barre uppdaterar kernel
<khem_> :-P
<khem_> jag skulle behova hjalp med litet script som anvander glob.glob('*.txt') for att extrahera alla text filer fran aktuell katalog os.chdir() hamtar data fran argv
<khem_> och sedan skriver ut de tva forsta raderna av varje *.txt
<khem_> med try exception for filer som inte fungerar
<nikihr> ePax: hahaha my mään
<ePax> nikihr: jag behöver lite hjälp med dina html skillz :D
<nikihr> absolut
<ePax> iUbuntu
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kde 4.8.0 :P ute.
<Kurdistan> :P du kör nog inte med kubuntus ppa utan :P packar dem själv?
<x_link> Kurdistan: Hur är det då? Några skillnader eller nyheter?
<Kurdistan> x_link, :P vad ska du med kde 4* du är ju fast med kde 3 :)
<Kurdistan> x_link, :) nu ska jag ej vara hård. här har du länk: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/kde-4-8-released-with-new-features-improvements/
<Kurdistan> slipper jag skriva alla förändringar
<x_link> Kurdistan: Du behöver inte länka något till mig om du ska spela häftig.
<x_link> Nu ska jag inte vara hård
<x_link> Nädå, skoja =) Ska kolla
<Kurdistan> x_link, :) ojoj tuffing.
<x_link> Hehe
<x_link> Jäkla tråkigt att jag inte trivdes i KDE4 =(
<x_link> Kan ju säga att jag är _rätt_ så sugen på nyare version av program och olika paket =)
<Kurdistan> x_link, hur kan du inte trivas?
<x_link> Ingen aning, var ett tag sedan nu jag provade det.
<Kurdistan> x_link, om du är så galen i kde 3 så finns ju: http://www.trinitydesktop.org/
<Kurdistan> x_link, http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/cdimages/
<Kurdistan> :) där har du kubuntu med trinity
<Kurdistan> herregud vilken logga: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Changes_v1.0.24_v1.0.25
<Kurdistan> :)
<x_link> Vad är det första.
<Kurdistan> kde 3.5
<Philip5> Kurdistan: nä jag kör med kubuntuteamets ppa när det gäller kde men har inte kört in 4.8 än
<Kurdistan> du kan köra senaste kubuntu eller ubuntu
<Kurdistan> så lägger du till det ppa så får du tillbaks kde 3.5
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det är kubuntu teamet ppa jag har.
<Philip5> oki
<Philip5> kde är lite jobbigt att packa så jag låter dem göra det
<Kurdistan> om det nu inte är något galet extra netrunner lagt till. missnöjd, borde satsat direkt på kubuntu. fick installera massa trams som netrunner installerade.
<Philip5> har inte testat netrunner
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) uppdatera systemet och kanske har tomten lämnat några julklappar
<Kurdistan> Philip5, netrunner är kubuntu baserad med lite extra paket
<Kurdistan> osv
<Kurdistan> anledning programvarukällor såg så konstig ut för mig när vi sist pm Philip5 var netrunner fel.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Aha, något liknande har jag provat innan. Men vad jag kommer ihåg så saknades vissa paket och det såg lite lite annorlunda ut.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Men tack som fan, ska tänka på det vid nästa ominstallation.
<Philip5> aha
<Kurdistan> :( nu har jag fått det bekräftat Philip5 nvidia 260* drivarna fungerar med specialeffekter. har simply mepis på usb sticka. synd att deras repo eller något liknande är nere. eller så är det knas med iso-filen. de kommer med nvidia 260* från start. baserad på debian stable. mums.
<Philip5> x_link: har du vaknat till?!?!
<Kurdistan> x_link, :) trodde du av någon skulle ha koll på trinity.
<Kurdistan> trinity forkar kde
<Kurdistan> gnome börjar ha många forkar nu
<Kurdistan> :P
<realubot> Kurdistan: Sitter du och lurar Philip5 nu igen?
<Kurdistan> realubot, haha den gamla gubben har koll. han blir inte så lättlurad.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag har ju sagt till dig att du inte får lura Philip5 att Windows är en linuxdist.
<Kurdistan> realubot, äsch kde är mycket bättre.
<Kurdistan> testa så inser du. problemet med kde är att den ibland är för avancerad för sitt egna bästa.
<Philip5> och jag går ju på vad som helst
<Kurdistan> för mycket konfig. möjligheter
<x_link> Philip5: Heheh länge sedan jag var aktiv menar du? =)
<x_link> Kurdistan: Faktiskt inte.
<x_link> Kurdistan: Var länge sedan jag satt och höll på att dona och mecka.
<realubot> Philip5: Ja. Du gör ju det. För du är ju så jävla...
<Kurdistan> Philip5, antingen är jag blind eller så ser jag inte förändringarna med kmix som 4.80 skulle innebära.
<realubot> ...
<realubot> Vad är Philip5?
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> Jag försöker ju bara skoja lite.
 * realubot gråter för att ingen uppskattar hans humor.
<realubot> x_link: Har du ett jobb till mig?
<Kurdistan> x_link, :) jag har aldrig kört kde 3.5 tror jag. :P
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men du tycker väl det är tråkigt att de jobbat med att optimera kwin i kde 4.8 att gå snabbare och ta mindre resurser?!?! sånt som du tycker är onödigt med din raketburk ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, just därför vill man att effekterna ska fungera. men åsnerna hos nvidia lär inte fixa det.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Philip5> funkar bra med mitt kort
<Philip5> och alla mina kort
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, du har nyare.
<realubot> itmannen: Where are you borther?
<realubot> *brother
<Kurdistan> är farbror itmannen här?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jag har även 7900 som också funkat bra men som jag inte använder så ofta
<Philip5> är en annan burk
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, nvidia geforce go 7400 fungerar i alla fall inte.
<Kurdistan> inte ens öppna drivrutinerna eller keffa legacy drivrutinerna
<Kurdistan> knas
<Philip5> verkar vara en sådan där otursversion
<Philip5> alla utom just den funkar bra
<Kurdistan> Philip5, öppna fungerade förr med lucid/maverick utan problem
<Kurdistan> allt efter 260.* blob nvidia blev knas för mig. något blev knas jämnt.
<Philip5> jag kör aldrig de öppna
<x_link> Kurdistan: Okej = )
<Kurdistan> Philip5, regel har de öppna fungerat bättre för mig, det är bara med det senaste som det ej fungerar.
<x_link> realubot: Du bor för långt borta antar jag =)
<realubot> x_link: Think Internet x_link.
<x_link> Ja, du bor för långt borta =)
<x_link> Kan exempelvis inte ge ut massa usernames/passwords på nätet hursomhelst ;)
<x_link> Dags att handla lite.
<Kurdistan> x_link, glöm ej köp något gott till mig.
<x_link> I will :D
<Kurdistan> :)
<x_link> *poff*
<realubot> Någon här som har koll på Citrix?
<realubot> Vad är det här för lågstatuskanal?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: ska man tordas uppdatera kde nu då
<Kurdistan> Philip5, gick smärtfritt för mig i alla fall. :)
<Philip5> för dig ja... men du är ju värsta haxxorn
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) sluta jävlas. kommer slänga ägg på dig annars.
<Philip5> hehe
<realubot> Måste man ha en Mac för att köra MAc OS X?
<Kurdistan> realubot, yes.
<Kurdistan> det har vi ju redan diskuterat här
<Kurdistan> :)
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad säger du om det här då: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-install-mac-os-x-on-a-pc-without-using-a-mac/
<Kurdistan> realubot, mysko. så som jag förstått det är det inte ens tillåtet köra osx i vb
<realubot> Tillåtet kanske det inte är. Frågan är om det går?
<Barre> realubot: bara för att det går så betyder det inte att man får. Det är ett licensbrott att installera osx på något annat än en mac
<realubot> Kurdistan: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/run-mac-osx-in-virtualbox-under-linux.html
<Kurdistan> realubot, läs Barre svar.
 * realubot äter upp Apples licens.
<Barre> måste man ha konto på handelsbanken för att ta ut pengar där? läs http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=161&artikel=4756681 ;)
 * Barre trollar :P
<Kurdistan> Barre, brum brum :).
<Barre> win 10
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kate tycker jag är så mycket bättre än gedit
<Philip5> ja
<Kurdistan> sedan i kde :) stil så är den snygg också
<haffe> Gäsp.
<haffe> Gäsp^3^3
<realubot> Nu blir det pannkakor till middag bara för det.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vad hände med muon när du uppdaterade till kde 4.8?
<Philip5> är det kvar eller åkte det ut?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kvar.
<Philip5> oki
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha din :P blev borttagen. rätt åt dig.:P
<Kurdistan> du borde använda utvecklarens ppa och inte själv packa :P
<Philip5> vet ännu inte om min försvann
<Philip5> håller på att uppdatera
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag håller tummarna :).
<Philip5> min update blev lite meckig för jag fick tabort lite för att kunna lägga till
<rickards> Nu har jag kämpat i flera timmar för att få igång en ubuntu liveusb men det verkar inte fungera. Bootar upp med usb inne och den som 1a i boot ordningen. Jag får fram ubuntu skärmen där jag trycker på starta ubuntu och då räknar den upp lite kod och sedan blir skärmen bara svart och förblir så. Har testat att använda ett annat program för att skapa en bootbar usb med samma resultat. Även kört direkt från usben 
<Philip5> och sedan uppdatera
<rickards> resultat, någon som har en ide?
<realubot> rickards: Det är nog inte fel på ditt bootbara minne.
<realubot> rickards: Felet ligger nog i att du måste sätta lita olika boot options för att få igång Ubuntu.
<realubot> rickards: Fungerar det om du startar i Live-läget? D.v.s. om du bara provar Ubuntu och inte försöker installera det?
<rickards> Jag la den som längst upp i listan, valde både usb floppy och usb cd drive längst upp
<rickards> Det är det jag försöker göra och det fungerar inte
<realubot> rickards: Ok, så den startar från hårddisken?
<Kurdistan> rickards, fungerar inte en livecd heller?
<rickards> Jag trycker på testa och sedan dyker det upp lite text på skärmen och sedan när man förväntar sig att det ska dra igång är skärmen bara svart
<realubot> rickards: Vilket program använde du för att skapa bootbara minnet då?
<Kurdistan> då är det nog som realubot säger att du måste prova olika boot-parameter
<rickards> Nope, det är livecd jag kör  med 3gb allokerat minne just för att kunna testa att installera program utan att installera ubuntu
<Kurdistan> rickards, vad har du för grafikkort?
<rickards> Sista jag testade var : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.7.8.exe
<realubot> rickards: Om du trycker F6 så får du upp olika boot-parametrar. Testa med nomodeset m.m. ett i taget.
<rickards> Ett inbyggt, just nu kör den på inbyggda i intel i5 processorn på bärbara
<realubot> rickards: Hur skapade du det bootbara minnet då? Har du testat om minnet fungerar på en annan dator?
<rickards> Trycker jag ESC i början på denna dator så kan jag välja enhet den ska boota från också och där valde jag sandisc och då startar iaf förstaskärmen som vanligt
<rickards> har ingen annan dator här att testa på =\
<rickards> PÃ¥ resande fot och ville ha lite kul =)
<Kurdistan> rickards, har du stängt av det andra kortet från bios?
<rickards> Nej den stänger av sig själv när jag inte kör elsladden i datorn
<Kurdistan> rickards, nja, i linux är intel-ati inte så bra som intel-nvidia.
<realubot> rickards: Testat Unetbootin för att skapa ett bootbart USB-minne?
<Kurdistan> rickards, prova stäng av andra kortet från bios och du kan också testa boota upp med vesa istället.
<Kurdistan> det kan fungera
<rickards> vad är vesa?
<Kurdistan> unetbootin är bra
<realubot> Japp, om det går att stänga av det ena kortet i BIOS så är det värt ett försök.
<rickards> Kan det vara så att ubuntu inte kan boota för att den inte stödjer mitt inbyggda ati kort? :)
<Kurdistan> rickards, det är mer som jag skrev.
<Kurdistan> hade du intel-nvidia så finns bumblee eller hur det stavas som kan hjälpa dig på traven
<rickards> Jag har intel i5, och ett inbyggt ati i min hp bärbara
<Kurdistan> läste någon från gentoo kunde få intel-ati lira bra ihop, men jag minns ej vart jag läste det.
<rickards> hehe okej =)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: håll tummarna nu för nu startar jag om med kde 4.8! :O
<rickards> Inte lätt detta, trodde det bara var att köra hehe
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hoppas du får knas. :P
<Philip5> shhhesh
<Kurdistan> rickards, återigen stäng av ati kortet från bios.
<Kurdistan> om det inte är av betydelse att du kör med ati
<rickards> Skall testa detta återkommer snart =)
<rickards> Tack så jättemycket så länge
<Kurdistan> bärbar är ju batteritid viktigare hungrig ati
<Kurdistan> realubot, misstänker att rickards är samma person som: http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=55755
<realubot> Maybe baby.
<realubot> Om han får upp Ubuntus meny så kan han ju även testa olika boot options med F6.
<Barre> wb Philip5
<Kurdistan> realubot, jag är säker om han stänger ati kortet via bios kommer han inte behöva något.
<Philip5> Barre: tack... kör nu kde 4.8.0 ':D
<Kurdistan> Philip5, brann inte din burk
<Kurdistan> snyft
<Philip5> nej
<Kurdistan> :(
<Philip5> ska kolla bara om jag behöver tweaka nått
<Kurdistan> Philip5, är muon kvar?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Går det då? Det brukar ju inte gå med Optimus?
<Philip5> japp
<Kurdistan> realubot, ju då, så länge möjligheten finns i bios går det.
<realubot> Pannkakor!
<Kurdistan> sedan kan man trixa med vga switcheroo
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja, men inte alla datorer som har den funktionen i BIOS.
<realubot> Det är det jag menar.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, då får man jävlas med vga switcheroo
<Kurdistan> realubot, med kernel 3.3 kommer stödjet för optimus kort vara bra out of the box.
<Kurdistan> sedan kan de som har optimus installera bubmle dumle kumle
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> einand, har du kört funtoo någon gång? gentoo fork.
<phnom> Bah, gaffla mig hit och gaffla mig dit...
<Kurdistan> phnom, haha. :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du märkt någon skillnad på kwin då?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, sluta mobbas.
<Kurdistan> jag kan ej använda effekter :)
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> jag kan använda så mycket effekter att jag kräks! ':D
<Philip5> brb
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jaha. Det var ju bra med stöd för Optimus från början.
<kodein> jag har traverserat tid och rum.
<andol> kodein: Vem gav dig tillstånd att leka med rumstid-kontinuiteten? :)
<kodein> tja, just nu minns jag inte
<realubot> Lägg av att transversera rumtiden.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
 * stirner gör den försenade 00.00 dansen *
<Markslap> :>
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-26
<maxjezy> vad gör ni?
<maxjezy> bar sover
<maxjezy> som vanligt
<jolaren> o
<jolaren> nån som har koll på liknande service som skype? där jag kan få samtal vidarebefodrade om jag inte svarar
<jolaren> typ SiP
<Guest15036> morrn
<jolaren> mörra
<Guest15036> morrn
<Barre> god morgon
<Marcelunilsson> hejsvej, kan inte ladda ner något i programcentralen, och när jag försöker göra det i terminalen säger den att den inte kan hitta paket (vanliga saker såsom Clementine).
<Marcelunilsson> e det servrar som e nere eller har jag råkat ställa in nått dummt?
<andol> Marcelunilsson: För att göra det hela lite tydligare, kan du visa oss vad du faktiskt kör för kommando, samt exakt vilket svar det är du får tillbaks? Använd företrädevis http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Marcelunilsson> d e rätt kort
<Marcelunilsson> andol: så jag kan nog pastea dirr
<Marcelunilsson> oj jag ångrar min fråga en aning, skulle vara litet "c" jag hade skrivit stort
<Marcelunilsson> men det fungerar inte i programcentralen
<Marcelunilsson> den säger till mig att "kolla min internet anslutning" och " källor som inte är autentiserade"
<Marcelunilsson> så jag ändrar min fråga: varför jävlas programcentralen ofta med en? vart med om detta förr, att man inte kan hitta alla program och att den inte vill installera. ibland blir det bra med en reboot
<Marcelunilsson> nu helt plötsligt vill den igen
<Marcelunilsson> nope först kom "det går inte att hämta paket kolla din internetanslutning" och sen kommer "kräver installation av ej pålitliga paket, åtgärden skulle kräva installation av paket från ej autentiserade källor" och "libmikmod2 libsdl-image1.2 libsdl-mixer1.2 libsdl-net1.2 libsdl-ttf2.0-0 libsdl1.2debian libsdl1.2debian-alsa libsmpeg0 ttf-wqy-zenhei"
<Marcelunilsson> kan ju "sudo" installera allt genom terminaltralen borde funka men det känns ju som att programcen
<Marcelunilsson> *känns ju som att programcentralen borde funka
<amelia> godmorgon!
<Barre> Coffe: !
<Coffe> Barre, :)
<Coffe> Morrn amelia
<Barre> Coffe: min lilla analys är klar, skickar med mailen nu....
<amelia> Go Barre! Go Barre! :D
<Barre> amelia: tjenis
<amelia> hej Barre!
<Barre> amelia: jag glömde att ta hänsyn till latency, så det var värre än jag sa igår :/
<Coffe> Barre, tack ...  å lantecy hos oss ?
<amelia> Barre: gulp
<Barre> Coffe: står i dokumentet, både den latency ni haft under mätperioden och vilken latency jag räknat på för hur många disk-spindles ni behöver i er nuvarande arkitektur
<Barre> Coffe: sen är det inget absolut som står i dokumentet, mätperioden är från midnatt till ~nio på morgonen under en dag. se det mer som en fingervisninga
<madbear> vilket kommando äre som visar all info om ett visst paket
<madbear> typ alla conf och binfiler
<Barre> madbear: om paketet är installerat kan du köra dpkg -L <paketnamn> | exempel: dpkg -L vim
<Barre> madbear: om det itne är installerat kan du köra dpkg --contents <sökväg och filnamn på debpaket>
<Guest35951> morrn
<Barre> det listar alla filer som paketet kommer installera, om det är det du är ute efter
<Guest35951> oj!
<Guest35951> jag är guest!
<Barre> jag var också det imorse... hicka på freenode tror jag
<Barre> Coffe: fick du mitt mail?
<larsemil> sådär
<madbear> Barre: men ska ju finnas nåt annat har jag för mig eller
<Coffe> Barre,  ska kolla ..  lite morgon panik här
<larsemil> http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/post/13649370142/what-powers-instagram-hundreds-of-instances-dozens-of
<larsemil> värt att läsa ^^
<Barre> madbear: gör det säkert, det brukar finnas 3-200 olika sätt att göra samma sak i linux =)
<madbear> fast kan ju varit så att det va dpkg jag fick köra i den labben
<madbear> har det inte direkt i slackware 13.37 :P
<madbear> nej men visst fan är det whereis jag söker Barre
<Barre> madbear: whereis talar om var binärer, config och man sidor finns installerade i systemet. Tar itne hänsyn till paket
<Barre> kan vara så att det är det du söker, men det var itne det du frågade efter ;)
<madbear> precis, som vanligt :P
<larsemil> Barre: du som vet, när förväntas disk-krisen ha blåst över?
<Barre> larsemil: de räknar med att full produktion på disk är i sommar (juli/augusti), beräknat att jobbat ikapp backlogg till slutet på året. Så räkna med mer eller mindre kris resten av året
<larsemil> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.428716/halva-priset-for-skoldator-med-linux
<madbear> nej inte IDG, blev tvungen att kolla -> läsa kommentarer -> ah det är därför jag inte besöker den här sajten KLICK!
<madbear> yuck
<haffe> Undrar vad Tieto har för sig nu.
<amelia> haffe: slickar sina sår. :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<madbear> hi there
<haffe> amelia: Jag stötte ihop med en kille som jobbade på TIETO.
<haffe> Han var mer upptagen med att prata om att alla som inte hade kostym var sluskar och att det var ett absolut brott att komma i kontoret i bara chinos, skjorta och kavaj.
<haffe> Jag tänkte stilla för mig själv att sådana människor nog inte är den reklam Tieto behöver just nu.
<amelia> haffe: ojdå..
<madbear> lol haffe
<madbear> jag känner många sluskar som jobbar på tieto
<phnom> Om de spenderar hela arbetsdagarna med att analysera folks kläder så är det ju kanske inte så konstigt att det gick som det gick :P
<madbear> precis men det va deras driftsida som gick åt helvete
<madbear> tieto karlstad jobbar med tungt stoft
<madbear> assembler n shit, då kan man inte ha kostym
<phnom> Nä, då är det skägg och svettfläckar som gäller.
<haffe> madbear: Det kan ju tänkas att han som var så upptagen med folks klädsel inte har så mycket med driften att göra.
<madbear> mmm
<madbear> phnom: precis så ser dom ut oxå
<madbear> skägg har jag skitmycket btw och tydligen är min praktikgivare jävligt nöjd
<larsemil> madbear: praktik! sånt har du ju inte tid med när havencore ligger i vila!
<Coffe> baaaah vilken morgon :(
<phnom> Hm, jag behöver ett projekt att koda på i helgen när vi har kårhack, förslag?
<madbear> ja ett pygame spel
<madbear> du får ut något på skärmen dirr och kan stajla för alla brudarna
<madbear> larsemil: mm jag har för mycket att göra alltså, du ska få se mitt spel sen , vettefan vad som ligger upp
<madbear> https://github.com/madbearz/gsp-def larsemil
<phnom> Finns det något verktyg typ wc som räknar SLOC istället?
<haffe> madbear: DU kan återimplementera http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPn_oaEr7WE
<madbear> haffe: du menar phnom
<haffe> phnom: Vill du bara räkna rader?
<haffe> Använda sed eller awk eller motsvarande för att filtrera bort rader som är kommentarer.
<haffe> Därefter pipear du resultatet till wc -l
<larsemil> madbear: stiligt
<phnom> haffe: Tänkte mig enligt definitionen på wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_lines_of_code
<phnom> Så man kan få ut både logisk och fysisk sloc
<madbear> larsemil: såg dui nåt
<madbear> testade du zoom?
<madbear> :D
<madbear> iaf jag fick bygga om dreten till MVC, nästa vad heter det
<madbear> nästa gång det ska integreras med havencore kommer det vara betydligt drygare
<madbear> fast nu kan man göra fan så mycket mer med motorn
<realubot> prssn: Koda en pdf-läsare som är lika bra eller bättre än Adobe Reader.
<Coffe> kan man addera  i  echo i bash ?
<kodein> ja.
<Coffe> försöker en echo $i $i+2
<kodein> lunch nu. ska försöka återkomma om du inte fått hjälp när jag är tillbaks
<Coffe> gör ett php script . går nog fortare
<realubot> Coffe: echo "$i $(( i+2 ))"
<realubot> Testa med: i=3; echo "$i $(( i+2 ))"
<realubot> SÃ¥ ser du.
<Barre> Coffe: echo $((4 + 4))
<Barre> ja... som realubot skriver.... hur som helst, jag har dålig uppkoppling och skyller på att det går långsamt
<haffe> Vill du inte göra echo '$i +1'
<Coffe> $(( löste det
<Coffe> om jag vill att 40-45 ska = 40 och 45-50 = 50. något smidigt sätt ? modelus fungerar det i bash
<Barre> Coffe: jag tog fram en konfiguration. ~250' för ett system som klarar peak-last
<Coffe> Barre,  skicka de , så ska jag lägga fram det . kan skicka dig mer sar data om du önskar.
<Barre> Coffe: hinner inte med att analysera det, sorry.. måste ut till kund
<amelia> Coffe: använd bc :)
<Coffe> amelia,  ok ? hinner du förklara ?
<amelia> Coffe: typ echo "1 + 2" | bc -l
<amelia> urgh, jag är så ohyggligt trött idag..
<haffe> Men inget gäsp?
<kodein> *lisp*
<larsemil> *c++*
<haffe> *Eiffel*
<kodein> *squeak*
<Coffe> hur gör man .. om man vill byta ut gnome3 till xfce ? om jag har bägge installerade ?
<Coffe> brb
<bittin> Ska röra mig mot Google om nån timme
<larsemil> ska googla rör om någon timme
 * bittin ska dra o käka och sticka och hälsa på och lyssna på talks på Google 
<einand> bittin: irl eller online?
<bittin> einand, irl
<einand> vart och vad
<bittin> Stockholm, http://sites.google.com/site/stockholmgtug/januari-mte-den-261-2012-hos-google-stockholm käka tror jag jag gör på Burger King eller så
<einand> bittin: synd att jag inte visste det tidigare, vill gärna veta mer om dartlang
<bittin> jag vet inte ens vad det är :p
<einand> "nytt "pgroammersinspråk för webben
<einand> so körs både client och serverside
<einand> http://www.dartlang.org/
<bittin> lyssnade på folk som saknade om Google SPDY igår, verkade intressant
<bittin> syntaxen såg Python aktig ut
<nikihr> Hallooj folket
<Barre> vilken kerberos skall man köra? MIT Kerberos 5, eller?
<kodein> ja, den funkar väl bra
<kodein> annars borde väl heimdal funka rätt bra också
<kodein> och den är väl till stora delar utvecklad av Stacken-folk
<andol> kodein: Är det bra eller dåligt? :)
<kodein> jag vet inte. de är dåliga på att arrangera konferenser, men de kan ju vara bättre på att implementera kerberos
<johanbr> dagens citat :)
<andol> Barre: För hemmet eller för jobbet?
<Barre> andol: hemmet
<andol> Ser fram emot att förklara konceptet med utgången kerberos-biljett för resten utav familjen? :)
<Barre> andol: hahaha. de måste ju lära sig ffs... :P
<Barre> kanske är overkill
<andol> Tja, för NFS är det ju nästan ett måste. Annars så skulle jag nog säga att det är lite overkill ja.
<Barre> så, då är jag tbx på ursprungsfrågan. vilken kerberos skall jag köra på?
<andol> Såtillvida du inte ska interagera med en befintlig miljö så skulle jag säga att det antagligen kvittar. Rent spontant så skulle jag nog luta åt MIT då den är mer spridd, varpå den gissningsvis är snäppet bättre dokumenterad, underhållen, etc.
<Barre> you had me on integrera
<Barre> thx
<andol> bitte
<nikihr> fan vad död den här kanalen är nu för tiden
<nikihr> :(
 * andbittin sitter på google 
<nikihr> wohoou
<haffe> Jäklar vad fet du måste vara ifall du sitter på hela google.
<nikihr> haha
<andbittin> haffe sitter på Stockholm kontoret
<nikihr> vad gör du där då :)
<andbittin> Ska glo på talks
<nikihr> ahapp
<realubot> echo "-12" | nawk '{ print ($1 >= 0) ? $1 : 0 - $1}'
<realubot> Absolute value.
<maxjezy> gud va sugen på löksill jag blev
<realubot> maxjezy: Är det allt du har att säga?
<maxjezy> potatis till?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du ska inte äta. Du ska koda.
<maxjezy> gah
<Kurdistan> kde 4.8* klar förbättring, jämfört med redan grymma 4.7*. burken snabbare och fläkten lugnare.
<nikihr> Kurdistan: vad hände med xfce?
<Kurdistan> nikihr, :) den är begravd för tillfället. dock gillar jag xfce 4.8.
<maxjezy> go windows, it's good for you!
<maxjezy> hur många här har facebook och finns det någon som kör diaspora?
<maxjezy> kanske någon som testat båda?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) vad har hänt med dig? bill gates som betalar din räkning?
<maxjezy> Kurdistan :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, när man har en bra dator så inser man att windows is kind'a good for you.
<maxjezy> innan var jag förbittrad av min ganska relativt sega dator
<maxjezy> därför ville jag att alla windows datorer skulle crasha
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, roligt för dig, tråkigt för oss med stenålders datorer som envisas köra med hobby-os linux. :)
<maxjezy> äh, ni kan ju göra saker ni med
<maxjezy> soduko osv
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, exakt.
<maxjezy> tänk vad många spel man kan spela på linux tex
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja för tusan det bara exploderar. :)
<maxjezy> jag tycker det är lite synd att linuxvärldens spel inte får lika många underkategorier på torrentsidorna
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du som verkar spela mycket: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/strategy-game-oilrush-finally-washes-ashore/
<Kurdistan> bra grejer?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det är för er windows fånar som vill vara warez :).
<maxjezy> ja tror inte det
<maxjezy> fånar?
<maxjezy> nu är det lite väl magstarkt väl
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ska vi börja kalla varandra öknamn för OSanhörighet?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :), ja, är det inte windows fölk som överbefolkar alla piratsidor?
<Kurdistan> :)
<swecarp> :-)
<maxjezy> säkert linuxservers som gör det möjligt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, :) självklart några måste mata :) fåren.
<Kurdistan> ne nu ska jag ej vara elak
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> :
<Kurdistan> de som tankar är nog i majoritet windows användare som inte vill betala microsoft för något
<Kurdistan> dock tjänar microsoft att de fortfarande är beroende av windows
<maxjezy> bill gates var en stor man som förtjänar respekt på nätet tycker jag
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, precis som :) alla andra som sysslar med välgörenhet. host. :P
<maxjezy> meeeh
<maxjezy> tycker bara att så hårt hatade människor som justin bieber och bill gates behöver lite försvar de med.
<maxjezy> trots allt har de lyckas och de avundsjuka vill svartmåla dem
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, vi har linus vår allas finland svensk som är rolig att följa. synnerligen när han skäller på andra. stallman revolutionär, gnu-power. sedan har vi karasmatiska mark som tror att vad han själv gillar är samma sak som alla andra.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, haha du är klockren. parallellen mellan bieber och gates. :P
<maxjezy> båda är utsatta för oförtjänt hat
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, :) bra att du försvarar dom.
<maxjezy> miljoner människor hatar bieber för att han får brudar och pengar osv
<maxjezy> helt sick
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, han ser ut som stolpskott men visst :) finns nog tjejer som gillar honom.
<Kurdistan> bill gates är en duktig nörd som vet hur man köper sina motståndare
<Kurdistan> :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, pengar är bara ett vapen i kriget om PC's kunder
<swecarp> gates är även en duktig kopierare
<maxjezy> swecarp, utveckla
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, det låter ju hemskt. du verkar försvara det. har du slagit huvudet mot något hårt vägen hit? :)
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, nej nej :)
<Kurdistan> ska man vara ärlig så har väl ingen gjort så mycket för burkar som Dennis Ritchie.
<maxjezy> se den där dokumentären om silicon walleys nördar
<maxjezy> får en att ändra synen om bill och gänget
<Kurdistan> dennis går bort och massmedian nämner knappt.
<maxjezy> även fast de idag badar i champagne och bor i lyxvillor
<maxjezy> började de som riktiga nördar o garagen
<Kurdistan> jobs dör och folk sörjer överallt
<Kurdistan> jobs var dock en duktig visionär. apples har gjort mycket för burkar.
<swecarp> håller med dig där Kurdistan
<maxjezy> jo, jobs förtjänar uppmärksamheten
<maxjezy> men även andra förtjänar
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, jepp. ingen tar ifrån att gates var och är en duktig nörd.
<Kurdistan> eller hans kunskaper
<maxjezy> brb, måste starta om xchat
<Kurdistan> folk är väl bara trötta och äcklade av microsoft och deras armbågar
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, osäker på vilken kön du har? :)
<maxjezy> nej nej
<Kurdistan> :) ju ju
<maxjezy> jag har nicket laura för det är min dotters namn på datorn
<maxjezy> den väljer det automatiskt
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, gulligt. :)
<maxjezy> :)
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, du vet väl att du kan ändra det? så slipper du göra det varje ggr.
<maxjezy> ja, det ska gå men jag är lite lat
<Kurdistan> kolla nätverkslista.
<Kurdistan> hur lat kan du vara människa?
<Kurdistan> :) två mus-klick
<Kurdistan> du orkar ju ändra nick och försvara bill gates
<Kurdistan> :P
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> nu så
<maxjezy> nu har jag gjort det
<maxjezy> ändrat
<maxjezy> nästa gång ska inte det uppstå några problem
 * nikihr weechat
<Kurdistan> Philip5, wb. kde 4.8 är prestandaförbättring.
<Kurdistan> burken är lugnare
<Kurdistan> inte lika varm
<Kurdistan> sedan är alt+shift rätt så snyggt nu jämfört med innan
<Kurdistan> krunner eller vad det heter snabbare
<Kurdistan> välkommen :) uppgradering
<nikihr> Kurdistan: ska du ha snabbare så borde du aldrig bytt från xfce till kde :)
<Kurdistan> nikihr, haha sant där faktiskt. dock gillar jag kde och dess nördighet/komplex
<nikihr> :)
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<nikihr> Kurdistan: testat tiling?
<Kurdistan> nikihr, nää, är för noobig för ge mig på tiling
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kan du köra några kwin-effekter nu då?
<nikihr> noobig?
<nikihr> as enkelt ju
<Philip5> maxjezy: tack
<nikihr> wmfs <3
<Kurdistan> testade det några minuter en ggr och det var allt. tänkte jag är ju inte nörd. vad ska jag med tiling.
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vill du verkligen bli äggad eller? :)
<nikihr> det är iallafall as skönt för mig att slippa använda musplattan på min laptop :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: men du kan ju köra sånt med dina 260-drivisar säger du ju
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ju, men har du glömt att 260 inte lirar bra med mesa.
<Kurdistan> :P gamla farbror ditt minne är inte det allra bästa
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jodå de funkar det är bara några script som deb-filen använder som krockar hur de körs
<Kurdistan> Philip5, det kunde du inte sagt när jag höll på mecka?
<Philip5> men det blir inte alltid så
<Philip5> bara ibland av någon konstig anledning
<Kurdistan> problemet med 260.* jämför man med 280.* så är den generellt sätt långsammare
<Kurdistan> Philip5, så vad behöver jag göra för få det fungera?
<Kurdistan> varför kunde du inte nämnt det när jag höll på med det senast?
<Philip5> det har bara hänt mig en gång och då forcade jag in dirivisen
<Kurdistan> Philip5, du kommer bli äggad. så du vet. :)
<Philip5> forcade in mesa då och sedan en reconfig på nvidiapaketet
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag har inte kvar drivisarna.
<Philip5> tror det är för att båda paketen vill skapa symlänkar för libgl
<Philip5> så då ser man till att nvidia får komma in sist så den pekar på nvidias libgl
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ingen aning hur man gör det.
<Philip5> det beror på vad den ger för fel. det har bara hänt mig en gång tidigare men det händer tydligen så man får ta det då från de felmeddelanden man får när den ska installera
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) jag visade ju dig felmeddelandet. gamla gubbe.
<Philip5> jo men tror du jag kommer ihåg du det var? kommer du ihåg då?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vi har ju loggar. :)
<Philip5> då få du leta för jag orkar inte leta
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kolla pm
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo fast det där är bara att de felar men inte hur
<Philip5> tror det har med att båda kör någon sorts lintian overrides för libgl eller libglu
<Kurdistan> Philip5, mycket möjligt. nu klagar jag på nvidia utvecklarna.
<Kurdistan> får se om de hjälper något
<Philip5> är debianpaketet och inte drivisarna
<Philip5> Kurdistan: tror det hänger ihop med den här buggen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/798049
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 798049 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 "nvidia-* and fglrx need to be migrated to per-architecture gl_conf alternative" [Medium,Fix released]
<Kurdistan> Philip5, så du tror drivisarna fungerar men paketen som knasar?
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> det är hur paketet symlänkar mot libs som krockar
<Kurdistan> Philip5, så vad är ditt råd übernörd?
<peetra> Wohoo, inget SWAPpande på över ett dygn! _o/ Känner mig som en vinnare pga av dubblerat minne i min desktop. :)
<Kurdistan> peetra, hej vännen. det var inte igår.
<peetra> Näe, jag har blivit bubbletoki.
<peetra> Spelar ett bubble spel, sen ett par månader, som om mitt liv hängde på det
<Kurdistan> peetra, vad är bubble?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: lite osäker på om det räcker med en force install och se till att man installerar nvidia-current sist eller om man behöver trixa något med update-alternatives
<Kurdistan> peetra, haha okej. spelberoende.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, palla. :)
<peetra_> Kurdistan: http://www.bubble-witch-saga.se/
<Kurdistan> peetra, :) jag är inget spelfantast framför burk.
<Kurdistan> jag lirar sportspel med konsol
<Kurdistan> :)
<peetra_> Jag är inte sådär himla spelfrälst, men då å då dyker det upp bra saker. Som Tetris en gång i världen....
<Kurdistan> så länge jag slår polarna i sportspel är jag nöjd med konsol-lirandet :P.
<peetra_> Kurdistan: Känns väldigt hederligt det. :D
<Kurdistan> peetra, ja, när umgänget är dåliga förlorare så är det extra skönt.
<Kurdistan> :P
<peetra_> *flin* Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> Philip5, hur går kwin effekterna för dig Philip5?
<Kurdistan> med din monster burk
<Kurdistan> :)
<Umeaboy> Hej Kurdistan!
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, tjenis.
<Umeaboy> Bashi?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, :) ere. le tu?
<Umeaboy> Alhamdulilah. ;)
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, haha du är en rolig svensk. :)
<Umeaboy> Jak er en snel hest.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Supass.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, din stavning är inte den bästa.
<Kurdistan> sipas :) och inte supass
<Umeaboy> Well, när jag lyssnar hur man säger det så låter det som supass.
<peetra_> Å vad ska det betyda då, hörni?
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, nja.
<Umeaboy> peetra_: Det är Kurdiska.
<Umeaboy> Jag är Svensk, men jag talar lite kurdiska.
<Umeaboy> Att skriva det är sämre dock.
<peetra_> Aha, kurdiska den nya Ume-slangen då?
<Umeaboy> peetra_: Njaaaaaaaaaa.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, intressant att du kan ens några ord kurdiska. har du kurdiska vänner i Umeaboy?
<Umeaboy> Iofs så bor det rätt många kurder på Ersboda-området, men men.......
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, :) det bor många kurder överallt.
<Umeaboy> Kurdistan: Yes box. ;)
<Umeaboy> Jag kan räkna till 10 på kurdiska utan problem.
<Umeaboy> Det är det som kommer efter som är lite svårare.
<peetra_> Fingrarna räcker int till? ;-)
<Umeaboy> Yaazde eller jaazde (sorry för stavningen igen).
<Umeaboy> peetra_: Nej, jag har bara tio fingrar.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<peetra_> :D
<Umeaboy> 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10.
<Umeaboy> Jag är bara 10 år alltså.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, :) imponerad.
<Umeaboy> Hur många år jag har åkt buss?
<Umeaboy> 10 år.
<Umeaboy> Vad kostar en pizza?
<Umeaboy> 10;-.
<Umeaboy> hehe
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, du måste äta väldigt billiga pizzor.
<Umeaboy> Vem har sagt att jag äter dem? Det skulle ju ta 10 år att göra det.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, hängde inte med.
<Umeaboy> Jag frågade bara vad en pizza kostar.
<Kurdistan> menar du så länge du åkt buss motsvarar så många år du skulle ha råd äta pizza?
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ sa jag 10;-.
<Umeaboy> Ja.
<Umeaboy> Jag hade ju bara tio fingrar.
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, :) skämten upp i norr verkar vara torra.
<peetra_> *flin*
<Umeaboy> Jag älskar dig med, Kurdistan.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Kurdistan> Umeaboy, :) jepp alla gör det. hoppas. :)
<Umeaboy> Att det ska vara så himla svårt att hitta en lokal som är professionell här i stan!!!!!
<Umeaboy> Jag funderar på att spela in en skiva på Folkets Hus på Ersboda.
<MrMind> Hej, vilken av dessa två php böcker skulle ni välja? http://www.adlibris.com/se/product.aspx?isbn=0596157134 http://www.adlibris.com/se/product.aspx?isbn=1430231149
<Umeaboy> MrMind: Den som är nyast.
<Umeaboy> Mest uppdaterad.
<peetra_> robin nixon.
<Umeaboy> Vad ska du använda php till?
<Umeaboy> Det är ju att gå bakåt i tiden.
<peetra_> Jag har följt online grejs med robin nixon. Bra saker
<peetra_> Den andra har jag ingen aning om.
<MrMind> aha okej, den av jason gilmore är ju något år nyare...
<peetra_> Den med nixon har även javascript
<peetra_> Man vill använda javascript ibland
<Umeaboy> Återigen. Det är ju gammalt.
<MrMind> jo, det är klart. men känns som att den andra går djupare in på php & mysql biten
<MrMind> Umeaboy: vad tycker du jag ska lära mig då?
<Umeaboy> Vilka språk kan du?
<peetra_> Kan du nån php redan nu, MrMind
<peetra_> ?
<MrMind> kan php hyffsat så bra nu men känner att jag vill ta det till nästa steg liksom
<peetra_> Om du kan ska du kanske välja den mera djupgående.
<Umeaboy> MrMind: Forum?
<Umeaboy> MrMind: Besök #programming & fråga gärna där.
<MrMind> Umeaboy: vad menar du?
<Umeaboy> Eller #php
<Umeaboy> php används ju till forum bland annat.
<MrMind> okej, det ska jag göra!
<Umeaboy> www.phpbb.com
<Umeaboy> peetra_: Kul att se fler än en tjej här inne.
<peetra_> =) Även flickor går vilde ibland. haha
<Umeaboy> Man är ju ganska van att tjejer hatar att lära sig hur tekniken fungerar.
<peetra_> *vilse
<Umeaboy> Inget illa menat.
<peetra_> Jag har inget egentligt STOR behov av att veta hur allt fungerar. Bara jag SJÄLV får det att fungera. Haha.
<Umeaboy> Vad är dina färdigheter vad gäller teknik förutom att du är trollbunden till Ubuntu eller liknande distar?
<Umeaboy> Det är ju alltid ett plus att veta hur allt fungerar så att man den dagen när andra inte vill eller kan hjälpa en att man kan fixa felet själv.
<peetra_> Jag studerar IT på gymnasienivå, gamla tanten. php, service grejs, allt möjligt allmänbildande
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Jag tycker oftast att man inte lär sig speciellt mycket under skoltiden vad gäller data.
<peetra_> Å så hittar du mig sjukt mycket om du googler på http://www.google.fi/search?ix=icb&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=translation+by+peetra
<Umeaboy> Det blir oftast att man använder Office-paketet.......
<Umeaboy> Tyvärr.
<Umeaboy> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Du vara finska. ;)
<peetra_> Eller mitt namn. Jag har hand om översättningen av phpbb sen 3½ år
<Umeaboy> Vackra finska flicka.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<peetra_> :D
 * Umeaboy sjunger Åååååååh denna naaaaatt, den ljoooooooovliga naaaaatt, som vi kaaaallaaaar Bella nooooooootte.......
<peetra_> Jag bor i Finland, med stark identitet av att vara _Finlandssvensk_
<haffe> Finland är en social konstruktion.
 * peetra_ häller en kallvattenhink på Umeaboy 
<Umeaboy> Finland är när man kliver in i en kokhet bastu med Salvia-ris.
<peetra_> Jag hamnade å göra om min bastu till förråd
<haffe> Så du erkänner innehav av bastu?
<peetra_> Jovisst! Jag bor i hyreslägenhet,. Visste du inte att det är lag på att alla såna ska ha bastu hhär i Finland?!!
<Umeaboy> Dumt ställe att fråga, men man ska ju vara rak med vad man är ute efter för då kommer man betydligt längre än om man är osäker så jag frågar därför om peetra_ råkar ha en partner.
<peetra_> =) Ja, det råkar jag ha
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Bra det.
<haffe> peetra_: Coolt.
<haffe> Hög standard.
<Umeaboy> Alla förtjänar att bli älskade.
<Umeaboy> Även jag.
<haffe> Nu ska jag nog ge mig ut i den kalla natten.
<Umeaboy> Sov gott, haffe.
<haffe> Jag ska jaga kaffebröd till morgondagen.
<peetra_> Oj, försiktigt haffe
<peetra_> Kan bli vådaskjuta av då man jagar i mörker
<Umeaboy> hehehe
<Umeaboy> peetra_: Läs gärna mitt PM.
<peetra_> Åhh, tittä, där är en ny flik.
<bittin> hemma från Google nu
<madbear> är du VD där nu?
<bittin> nepp
<madbear> vad gjorde du på google? googlade?
<bittin> madbear, lyssnade på då folk pratade om Google och programmerings språk
<madbear> bittin: hur gör man igen för att skriva till alla kanaler man är i?
<bittin> man skriver bara
<bittin> och trycker enter
<bittin> flera gånger
<madbear> finns det inte ett kommando för det
<madbear> har för mig det vettu
<nikihr> /amsg
<madbear> mIRC special eller
<nikihr> funkar här i weechat
<nikihr> ...
<madbear> vågar inte testa
<madbear> har inget vettigt att säga
<nikihr> nehepp
<madbear> inte till alla kanaler jag sitter i
<nikihr> men nu vet du
<madbear> irssi completar inte fram amsg för mig iaf
<nikihr> läste nu att amsg eller ame inte funkar i irssi
<nikihr> too bad
<nikihr> Kurdistan: "#%"#%&"/
<Rainbowzer> Om man betalar TV-licensen och sedan slutar betala den, händer något dåligt då?
<nikihr> Rainbowzer: någon kommer antaligen knacka på dörren.. behöver inte vara direkt men efter ett tag
<nikihr> förr eller senare :)
<Rainbowzer> Har aldrig hänt för mig...
<nikihr> Rainbowzer: nej behöver inte vara just nu
<nikihr> dom gör stickprov
<Rainbowzer> Alltså aldrig i livet.
<realubot> http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/image_feature_2159.html
<Rainbowzer> Fel sida jorden.
<Rainbowzer> Vill ju se schwärjheh.
<bittin> tror jag ska försöka lägga mig runt 23 idag, ska på möte, gå på bio och åka till Feskekyrka City imorgon
<delhage> Rainbowzer: Om man betalar TV-licensen och sedan slutar betala den så jagar dom dig för evigt
<delhage> inte så jag vill att mina skattepengar ska användas
<realubot> Måste man uppge mobilnummer när man skapar Gmail-konto nu?
<Barre> radiontjänst får väl inga skattepengar? trodde i min enfald att vi hade tv-licens för att det inte skulle vara finansierat med skattemedel så att tv-produktionen skulle vara politiskt obunden?
<spacebug-> http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/TV-avgift
<nikihr> bah
<Philip5> beh
<Philip5> nikihr: har du lagt upp dig på nätet igen när du sjunger?!?! http://www.break.com/index/worlds-worst-church-singer-2292275
<nikihr> Philip5: hahaha tönt
<Philip5> :P
<Rainbowzer> delhage: Sluta hitta på.
<Umeaboy> realubot: Är det där en riktig bild på jorden eller bara en skapad bild av hur den KAN se ut?
<delhage> Rainbowzer: ?
<madbear> lol Philip5
<madbear> sprängde högtalare och trumhinnor
<madbear> hur fan kan någon spela när han sjunger
<madbear> lär vara skitsvårt
<Philip5> madbear: han har så skön insikt också om sin talang
<Philip5> verkar verkligen tro att han är värsta sångguden
<madbear> mm fyfan
<realubot> Umeaboy: Det är en riktig bilf.
<realubot> *bild
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Alltså.........You can't blaim a man for trying, men han låter verkligen ton-döv.
<realubot> Jag behöver tjäna lite pengar. Någon som har en idé?
<Umeaboy> Jag vet att jag har mina begränsningar i sångrösten, men långt ifrån så mycket som den där killen.
<Umeaboy> Nå ja. Jesus älskar alla på vår jord ändå.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> realubot: Ja, men starta eget då.
<Umeaboy> Använd vad du KAN.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Så enkelt är det inte.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Vad jobbar du själv med?
<Umeaboy> realubot: Att komma upp ur sängen varje dag.
<realubot> Umeaboy: Aha.
<Umeaboy> Jupp.
<Umeaboy> Iofs så hjälper jag till med översättningar till GNOME.
<Umeaboy> Men det är ju inget jag får pengar för.
<Umeaboy> Det är dock inte det viktigaste för mig.
<Umeaboy> Jag har inga miljoner, men jag klarar mig.
<Umeaboy> Om man har miljoner så blir man direkt populär.
<Umeaboy> Märkte det när jag köpte min bil hur populär man blev.
<Umeaboy> När man sålde bilen så blev det knäpptyst.
<Umeaboy> Anywho......
<Umeaboy> Ska lägga mig.
<Umeaboy> Haaaaaaaa deeeeeeeee!
<maxjezy> va äre för offtopickanal som gäller
<maxjezy> jag har något som jag måste få ur mig som verkligen inte är topic här
<maxjezy> ARGH! kan inte hålla mig mycket längre!
<maxjezy> well, here it goes
<maxjezy> prutt
<Kurdistan> realubot, du är bra på skript.
<Kurdistan> kan du hjälpa mig med en sak?
<DrGrov> Gokväll
<DrGrov> Hur enkelt är det att få in OpenDNS i Ubuntu 10.04?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Vad?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag fick nvidia fungera.
<DrGrov> Börjar bli jävligt trött på att min ISP censurerar mig :/ Går det enkelt att reverta processen och få tillbaka allting i normal läge?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag kompilera nvidia beta drivarna och det fungera. endast om jag kör: env  KWIN_COMPOSE=O kwin --replace
<Kurdistan> då fungerar kwin
<Kurdistan> men jag har inte testat starta om
<Kurdistan> rädd :) att det kommer knasa
<realubot> ISP som censurerar? :|
<Kurdistan> jippi fungerar utan extra knep
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :) så nu kan du sluta mobbas.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Fungerade det?
<Kurdistan> realubot, jepp utan :) skript.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, tack för du lärde mig packa deb filer :)
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo!
 * realubot ger x_link en enhandsapplåd för dansen.
<realubot> *ljudlös applåd*
<x_link> Philip5: :D
<x_link> Dags att nanna, god natt
<realubot> God jul.
<Kurdistan> :) nu kan man sova gott
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja, kwin effekterna är mycket mer snabba och bra jämför med senast jag kunde testa dom. vilket blir 260.* drivarna. :)
<realubot> Jag inbillar mig att om man som svenne jobbar mot USA eller England så borde man ju tjäna bra? Eller snor indierna och kineserna alla programmeringsjobb på distans?
<Kurdistan> ne nu läggdags
<Kurdistan> må väl alla tuxare
<realubot> Sovkanal.
<nikihr> håller med
<nikihr> färskingar :P
<maxjezy> Att vara i inkognitoläget påverkar inte hur andra personer, servrar eller program fungerar. Se upp med:
<maxjezy> Webbplatser som samlar in eller delar information om dig
<maxjezy> Internetleverantörer eller medarbetare som spårar sidorna du besöker
<maxjezy> Skadlig programvara som spårar dina tangenttryckningar i utbyte mot gratis känsloikoner
<maxjezy> Övervakning av hemliga agenter
<maxjezy> Personer bakom dig
<maxjezy> chrome inkognito är galet paranoid av sig
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-27
<nikihr> bah tråkigt man har
<nikihr> bah ingen vaken alls?
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> verkar inte så
<nikihr> :P
<madbear> maxjezy: du som snackar om ditt fläskiga graffekort
<madbear> vad får du ut för fps i glxgears
<maxjezy> madbear, hur testar jag det?
<madbear> skriver glxgears i terminal
<nikihr> madbear: jag ser inge fps
<madbear> det kommer i terminalen
<nikihr> ahh
<nikihr> lol 61 :(
<nikihr> fittlaptop
<madbear> haha dator?
<madbear> jag har ju fan 290 på min aspire one
<nikihr> äldre laptop
<nikihr> aha
<nikihr> hmmf
<nikihr> kanske har fel drivrutiner
<madbear> kanske det
<nikihr> tror jag inte heller dock, klarar att kolla 720p
<maxjezy> madbear, Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
<maxjezy> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Med ensamrätt.
<maxjezy> C:\Users\laura>glxgears
<maxjezy> glxgears är inte ett internt kommando, externt kommando,
<maxjezy> program eller kommandofil.
<maxjezy> C:\Users\laura>glxgears
<madbear> ja men det är väl inte mer än 25 fps
<madbear> lol
<madbear> windows
<madbear> ja det går ju inte så bra, vilket kort har du maxjezy ?
<maxjezy> madbeat nvidia
<maxjezy> gtx 550 TI
<madbear> maxjezy: jag köpte nyss ett 560 TI och alice madness returns är riktigt bling med full effekt
<maxjezy> meh
<madbear> :P
<maxjezy> vi har ju typ samma kort nästan
<madbear> jopps
<maxjezy> ska du gå över till windows du med?
<maxjezy> :)
<madbear> jag har haft windows installerat bra länge
<maxjezy> visst äre där man känner att man får ut grafikkortskraft
<madbear> virtuellt osv
<maxjezy> eller köpte du det för att folda?
<madbear> nej haha
<madbear> köpa kort för att folda
<madbear> då skulle jag mina isf
<madbear> tjänar man ju pengar på
<maxjezy> jag vill ha ett lir med sexig grafik
<madbear> behöver kortet dels för d3
<madbear> och jag har d3 beta nu och det började lagga satan vid en patch
<maxjezy> madbear, har du en fet dator som kortet sitter i då?
<madbear> och sen så ska jag skriva xjobb och behöver koda opengl
<madbear> i det
<madbear> maxjezy: fet och fet, den blev fet nu
<maxjezy> du har godt om ram väl?
<maxjezy> jag märkte en gång att windows åt upp nästan all min ram
<maxjezy> då blev ja skitnödig
<madbear> ja för det är kodat av avel
<maxjezy>  gick upp i över 90 % ram användning
<madbear> ja det är knas
<maxjezy> trodde inte det skulle gå att använda mer än typ 8 gb ram
<maxjezy> men att det trappa upp i 15 gb var en chock
<madbear> det är fen fetläcka
<madbear> en
<maxjezy> läcker ram-minnena?
<madbear> nej men programmen
<maxjezy> aha
<maxjezy> de va blender jag körde
<madbear> alltså när man skriver program så kan man ta minne
<madbear> och det minnet ska man frigöra när man e klar
<madbear> fast blender kanske inte läckte
<maxjezy> iIDK
<madbear> utan använder allt minne du har typ
<maxjezy> jobbade hårt gjorde det iaf
<madbear> maxjezy: du dualbotar väl?
<maxjezy> jo
<madbear> då får du rapportera FPS från glxgears sen
<madbear> jag fick nåt på 11K! crazy :P
<maxjezy> jag mins att jag fick något på 16K
<madbear> gonatt!
<maxjezy> när ja körde det förut
<maxjezy> natti natti
<madbear> kanske jag måste fixa nya drivare
<madbear> mitt kort kostar ju ändå dubbla mot 550...
<maxjezy> jo, fixa drivers!
<maxjezy> jag har dom senare modellerna iaf
<maxjezy> ska boota om nu
<maxjezy> madbear: 17K
<madbear> fan maxjezy jag är inte hemma nu men ska in med nya drivarna!
<madbear> på... onsdag!
<maxjezy> =)
<maxjezy> är glxgears endast pga grafikkort?
<maxjezy> om man har en värdelös dator annars
<madbear> värdelös vettefan
<maxjezy> ok
<haffe> MOrgon.
 * phibxr höjer morgorkaffet i hälsning.
<phibxr> Morgorkaffet? Morgonkaffet!
<nikihr> morrn
<haffe> Party!
<haffe> Party!
<haffe> Party planet.
<nikihr> haffe: det är ju friday :)
<haffe> Jag vet.
<haffe> Jag köpte kaka till fredagsfikat igår.
<nikihr> klart det är party :)
<nikihr> haha
<haffe> Det visar sig att bagerierna rear ut kaka vid 21:30.
<nikihr> haha:)
<nikihr> yeyeyeyeyeeeee
<nikihr> skjut josefin crafoord i vakna med the voice
<haffe> Du vet att du inte behöver lyssna hoppas jag.
<nikihr> jo men jag gillar ju programmet och dom andra
<nikihr> skönt att hon ska sluta :)
<haffe> Jag lyssnar på P1 på morgon.
<haffe> Ekot vid 06:00 fungerar rätt bra.
<kodein> ring p1 är väl alltid dagens höjdpunkt.
<kodein> nästan lika bra som det där ring-in-programmet mitt i natten
<Barre> morrn
<maxjezy> morrn
<maxjezy> fan jag har spillt ner min säng med öl
<maxjezy> bra jobbat inatt
<nikihr> hahaha
<nikihr> snart iväg på öl lunch :)
<maxjezy> jag ska sätta på frugan och käka kebabpizza och dricka öl
<maxjezy> idag äre löning!!
<maxjezy> dessutom äre min dotters födelsedag imorron
<larsemil> ett helt år!
<nikihr> somnade alla nu haha
<Coffe> ja
<amelia> morrn!
<nikihr> amelia: morrn
<phnom> Morrn
<nikihr> just nu hatar jag allt som har med jobb att göra
<nikihr> knappt fått en blund inatt
<phnom> Hur gör man för att skriva ett alias som inte expanderar andra alias som eventuellt finns i?
<maxjezy> kul, min dator hoppa på mitt tangentbord och lyckades öppna ett par kopior av makehuman
<maxjezy> tur att man har lite ram för där hade min gamla dator säckat
<maxjezy> larsemil, ja fan va tiden rasar iväg
<maxjezy> jag har inte gjort ett skit på 1 år känns de som
<maxjezy> ahaha, fått mail där ämnet är
<maxjezy> amelia bjuder på hotelövernattning
<amelia> ojdå.
<amelia> inte jag iaf. :P
<antii> :P
<amelia> någon här som vet om man kan få openssh client att bryta kontanten mot en ssh-server om lösenordet är fel, istället för att bli promptad igen?
<larsemil> klienten och inte servern då alltså?
<amelia> ja
<realubot> maxjezy: Gör ett skit.
<realubot> Nu!
<kodein> -o NumberOfPasswordPrompts 1
<kodein> amelia: ^
<amelia> kodein: tack!
<kodein> varsågod
<realubot> kodein: Du är duktig. :D
<realubot> kodein: Lär mig allt du kan om Linux.
<kodein> denied.
<larsemil> !kaka | kodein
<ubot2`> kodein: Du är så duktig på att hjälpa till, ta en kaka!
<kodein> och jag som har min irc-klient inställd på att inte acceptera cookies :/
<Barre> *badadish*
<larsemil> och med en trumvirvel kommer barre in i kanalen!
<larsemil> lite realubot över den entren Barre
<Barre> larsemil: hahaha... jag gjorde trumvilveln till kodeins göteborgsskämt (vilket jag på riktigt uppskattar eftersom det är min typ av humor)
<Barre> larsemil: har du kammat frillan än då?
 * realubot går ut ur kanalen, stänger dörren försiktigt efter sig, väntar några sekunder och sparkar sedan upp dörren och kliver in.
<realubot> Så kliver man in i en dörr pojkar.
<realubot> *in genom en dörr
<realubot> Kom ihåg det nästa gång ni har ett ärende hos chefen.
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3SFXQfE4kk
<realubot> Yes we can!
<kodein> NumberOfPasswordPrompts=1 skulle det förresten tydligen vara.
<larsemil> Barre: mössa på!
<realubot> Och det säger du nu? Nu när amelia redan har utsatts för en brute force-attack p.g.a. att hon har tillåtit oändligt många inloggningsförsök.
<larsemil> realubot: fast nu pratade vi väl klienter och inte servrar?
<realubot> larsemil: Dator som dator.
<realubot> Säger jag då.
<realubot> En dator är en dator är en dator. Det är vad jag har fått lära mig på universitet.
<Barre> larsemil: heheheh for dom in "luke" "leia" "yoda"; do virsh start $dom; done
<Barre> oppps.... paste fail!
<larsemil> undrar vad barres virtuella burkar heter...
<kodein> en data, två dator
<Barre> ::)
<kodein> tre dattan
<Barre> en bok, flera böcker. Ett lok, flera löcker
<kodein> det är ju bara lågiskt.
<kodein> en bokaffär, flera boklådor
<kodein> bokhandel, even
<realubot> Nä, här blir ju inga barn gjorda.
<kodein> säg inte det
<Coffe> *gäsp*
<Barre> hur begränsar jag en viss användare att ansluta sig till sshd enbart från en specifik client?
<larsemil> en typ av klient eller en klientdator?
<larsemil> Barre: man hinner ju äta lunch innan du svarar på frågan jag ställde.
<andol> Barre: Hur avgränsar du vad som är en specifik klient?
<andol> Barre: Oavsett vad så gissar jag att de flesta lösningar involverar användandet utav Match i sshd_config.
<larsemil> andol: /ip
<maxjezy> madbear, http://www.dustinhome.se/asus-geforce-gtx-560-ti-dcii-top-1gb-pci-e-dvi-hdmi/product/5010550660?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjezy> äre den du köpte?
<maxjezy> kampanjpris :)
<maxjezy> IPAD KILLER? http://www.dustinhome.se/samsung-series-7-slate-ci5-160-4gb-64-ssd-3g-116-w7p/product/5010620214?intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjezy> synd bara priset
<maxjezy> va en sexig grej
<bittin> coolt: http://www.thelocal.se/38468/20120112/
<einand> man kan köpa nästan identiska grejer från kina för typ 4k
<maxjezy> einand, men inte får du lika bra skärm för de pengarna iaf
<maxjezy> men, klaaart överpris
<maxjezy> konstiga märken har alltid kassa skärmar
<salmiak> vad är konstiga märken?
<Barre> andol, larsemil: jag var otydlig, användaren får enbart ansluta sig från en specifik IP
<salmiak> ..."här är ett märke när jag råkade slå till den med min stållinjal och här är ett fult märke när jag tappade den i golvet och här... nä
<maxjezy> konstiga märken är typ såna fattiga märken
<maxjezy> såna som inte sitter inne på den feta rymdteknologin som samsung och sony osv.
<salmiak> hahaha
<maxjezy> ja vetefaen va fattiglapparna har
<maxjezy> compaq kanske
<maxjezy> idk
<salmiak> nu finns det iofs inte så många som gör själva skärmglasen iaf... i noname-tv sitter det typ iaf samsung-glas i
<andol> Barre: Vill du även hindra användaren från att kringgå/modifiera skyddet väl inloggad? Alternativt rör det sig främst om att försvåra för en obehörig? I fallet med det sistnämnda så har du ju möjlighet att låsa en ssh-nyckel i authorized_keys till att enbart gälla från en specifik ip. Annars så skulle jag dock lösa det i sshd_config, men en kombination utav Match och AllowUsers.
<maxjezy> äh de där stämmer ju knappast
<maxjezy> ofta de ledande inom led teknologin låter fattig skitlapparna sno deras feta färger
<maxjezy> äre billigt äre skit
<kodein> och hp compaq är då alltså skitlappar?
<maxjezy> de är mitt motto
<larsemil> andol: hosts.allow och hosts.deny filerna är väl bra för det?
<maxjezy> kodein, de sa jag inte
<maxjezy> jag vet inte va skitmärkena heter
<larsemil> Barre: hosts.allow och hosts.deny då?
<kodein> larsemil: fast det är väl svårt att matcha mot en specifik användare
<maxjezy> men skulle inte förvåna mig om compaq är där
<maxjezy> även fast de va ledande en gång i tiden
<larsemil> kodein: sant
<larsemil> kodein: men ge honom en nyckel också så är du safe.
<kodein> maxjezy: HP är ledande nu också.
<maxjezy> kodein, må så vara men folk är ju inte speciellt nöjda med deras grejer
<Barre> andol: detta handlar om rdiff-backup och root-user, det jag gjort är PermitRootLogin without-password i sshd_config samt stypt i authorized_keys till readonly och rdiff-backup. Vill dock ytterligare säkerställa att root enbart får logga in från backup-servern
<kodein> det är för att de köper det billiga konsumentkrafset i sådana fall.
<maxjezy> kanske deras PRO grejjer men de andra skiten får ju väldigt låga betyg
<maxjezy> dvs,m de billiga skiten
<Barre> larsemil: går väl inte, jag vill att andra anvädare skall kunna ssh:a från samma IP
<kodein> maxjezy: lågt pris brukar betyda billig hårdvara. det är ju inte konstigt om en billig skärm är "kass". oavsett märke.
<Barre> andol: så, lägger även in att nyckeln enbart får användas från den IP i authorized_keys, inget sätt att göra det i sshd_config, blir i.o.f.s. redundant... authorized_keys it si
<maxjezy> precis
<Barre> s/si/is/
<kodein> är det inte möjligt för användaren själv att ändra i authorized_keys, då?
<salmiak> används compaq som varumärke längre efter att hp köpte dem?
<kodein> eller räknar du med att hen inte vet med det?
<kodein> salmiak: jadå.
<salmiak> compaq får mig att tänka på "bärbara" med röd plasmaskärm hehe
<Barre> kodein: i detta fall så spelar det ingen roll, se beskriving lite ovan
<kodein> vi kör en del "HP Compaq" på jobbet. t.ex. står det så på bildskärmen som irkkfönstret visas på
<kodein> jaja
<salmiak> de kanske har vissa produktkategorier som de kallar compaq och andra som heter hp förståss...
<kodein> nja, det är väl lite av ett handelsmärke för en del produktserier.
<MrMind> vad menas egentligen med "virt res" i htop?
<propus> virtual resources?
<MrMind> kan det säkert vara, vad menas med det då?
<salmiak> jag skulle gissat på virtual resolution? alltspå upplösning att panorerar i?
<delhage> "virt" är virtuellt minne, dvs vad processen "tror" att den har tillgängligt, "res" är vad som faktiskt ligger i RAM
<salmiak> ahaaaa
<delhage> i princip
<MrMind> aha okej, thx :)
<salmiak> läser på wikipera att det tydligen finns en massa varianter av tft-skärmar... trodde det inte var så många tekniker.... men bara 8 tillverkare (Panasonic, LG, Hannstar, Chuangwa, AU, Chi Mei, Samsung, Sharp) efter samsung köpte upp sonys del tydligen
<barkflap> Hur kan sajten Axpixlat.info ha så sjukt många kommentarer per inlägg? Det måste betyda att de har extremt mycket trafik. Typ som Aftonbladet nästan. Och ändå hörde jag den för första gången idag.
<kodein> hur kan lyskom ha 20 miljoner inlägg, utan att någon hört talas om det? ;)
<barkflap> Lyskom?
<kodein> du ser.
<barkflap> NÃ¥got med Lysiator? NÃ¥got universitet?
<salmiak> :-)
<barkflap> Mycket mysko saker som pågår i svenska universitet.
<barkflap> En massa skumma, stängda datorsystem.
<barkflap> Och en massa grejs som pågår.
<barkflap> Och har pågått i decennier.
<kodein> nix. det händer ytterst lite på universitet. och det som sker händer ytterst långsamt.
<barkflap> Är det sarkasm?
<kodein> nä, insider information
<barkflap> 20 miljoner inlägg... =S
<barkflap> "Politik | 473 kommentarer och 6 reaktioner" <-- Ett inlägg publicerat igår.
<larsemil> kodein: jag har aldrig hört talas om det.
<barkflap> Sjukt.
 * andol plockar fram http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/LysKOM
<barkflap> Sluta lysa med en ficklampa på LysKOM.
<Coffe> någon som vet hur man kommer åt webinterface för impi för supermicro
<maxjezy> tror ni en liten micro i datorn vore något?
<maxjezy> istället för cd enhet
<barkflap> Nej.
<maxjezy> en liten microenhet
<maxjezy> för billys pizza
<barkflap> Farligt.
<barkflap> Och dumt.
<maxjezy> why?
<barkflap> Och får knappt plats med något.
<maxjezy> billyz, någon bulle osv
<maxjezy> den ska ju inte ersätta ugnen
<maxjezy> utan vara mer för haxxors som inte får i sig mat ordentligt
<barkflap> "haxxors"...
<maxjezy> lätt att bara lägga in en pizza och klicka "heat it up"
<barkflap> Det sista de behöver är att sitta mer framför datorn.
<barkflap> Bestick?
<barkflap> Dryck?
<maxjezy> äh, billys med bestick?
<barkflap> Äckliga piroger. Usch.
<barkflap> Eller pizza.
<maxjezy> det är inte piroger
<maxjezy> gorbys
<barkflap> Gorbys piroger...
<maxjezy> det är piroger
<maxjezy> nom nom
<barkflap> Billys pizzor smakar verkligen apa.
<maxjezy> äh
<maxjezy> va äter du
<maxjezy> stenugnsbakat?
<barkflap> Pizza flugen från Italien i privatjetplan.
<maxjezy> micropizza är miljövänligast
<barkflap> Nä, men allt som lagras i micron smakar skit.
<maxjezy> barkflap, man märker ju att du är negativ till micro och pizza
<maxjezy> du är partisk
<maxjezy> vi behöver någon som gillar micromat
<maxjezy> som kan tycka o tänka
<antii> :>
<Kurdistan> hej kanalen
<Kurdistan> realubot, få igång kanalen. :)
<barkflap> Kurdistan: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Me1FgArMlaQ
<Kurdistan> barkflap, vad ska länken beskriva?
<barkflap> En kul video ska den beskriva.
<Kurdistan> barkflap, :) okej. själv tycker jag den var tönt.
<Kurdistan> *töntig
<barkflap> Du verkar ha en tidsmaskin.
<barkflap> Om du kan se en så lång video så snabbt.
<Kurdistan> barkflap, det räcker några minuter för avgöra nivån
<barkflap> NÃ¥gra sekunder, snarare...
<Kurdistan> barkflap, känns som smygrasisten till svensk som skulle uppskatta klippet.
<Kurdistan> rätt så smutsig smutskampanj mot mona och socialdemokratin. jag gillar varken socialdemokratin i dess nuvarande form eller mona höger-sossen.
<Kurdistan> dock är klippet är bara lågt
<barkflap> Kurdistan: Eller extremt träffsäkert och framför allt roligt.
<Kurdistan> barkflap, träffsäkert? förklara dig.
<barkflap> Vet inte hur jag ska förklara det bättre.
<Kurdistan> barkflap, är det lika träffsäkert som generalisera alla svenska män som besöker thailand är pedofiler?
<salmiak> vad händer på ubuntufronten? i nästa version menar jag?
<barkflap> salmiak: De tar bort GUI:t.
<barkflap> Eller gör om totalt, snarare.
<CasperN> nä, inte i nästa
<barkflap> Kurdistan: Han som gjorde klippen säger inte att alla invandrare är så.
<Kurdistan> salmiak, nästa version kommer ut april
<barkflap> Och det säger inte jag heller.
<Kurdistan> barkflap, då säger jag att alla svenskar som åker utomlands är pedofiler. för det håller samma nivå som klippet.
<salmiak> när du säger "tar bort GUI:t" vill jag gärna tolka detsom att de slänger unity och stoppar in nått normalt men...
<maxjezy> skit i de där klippet nu
<maxjezy> http://www.fritids-jobba.com/
<maxjezy> har ni sett de där?
<maxjezy> kan de stämma att man tjänar såna pengar?
<barkflap> De ska göra så att man ska skriva in allting i GUI:t som typ är en terminal samtidigt.
<maxjezy> :)
<barkflap> Skitskumt.
<barkflap> maxjezy: Nej, det kan inte stämma.
<barkflap> maxjezy: Det är en typisk bedrägerisajt som det finns en miljard av, de flesta på engelska.
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, han får gärna förklara sig.
<salmiak> och snart var det är så är det april
<maxjezy> Kurdistan, han som gjort klippet eller barkflap ?
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, barkflap
<barkflap> MetalMatte är riktigt duktig.
<maxjezy> aha, ja fast, han verkar inte klara av det så.
<barkflap> Kurdistan: Vad ska förklaras? Allt han visar om politikerna stämmer ju, och han säger inte att alla invandare är som i klippet. Det är på skoj, fast samtidigt mycket träffsäker samhällskritik.
<maxjezy> bästa är att gå vidare
<Kurdistan> maxjezy, ja, det verkar så. han tycker det är träffsäkert, men har inga argument bakom sitt träffsäkra argument.
<maxjezy> här kan vi bli rika
<salmiak> barkflap: vore ju intressant med ett gui som konsekvent är terminalvänligt....
<barkflap> salmiak: Jag läste det på IDG.se häromdagen. Minns inte detaljerna.
<Kurdistan> barkflap, ja, du låter som sverigedemokraterna innan de blev lite mer rumsrena. inte alla invandrare och blattar är blä, bara de som lever på bidrag.
<maxjezy> speciellt de där invandrarna som alltid är hemma och åker buss
<salmiak> barkflap: tex om man kunde högerklicka på varje dialogrutas ok/stäng knapp och välja Kopiera så skulle man få mostvarande terminal-kommando.... hmm...
<maxjezy> gör de inget annat?
<maxjezy> :P
<barkflap> Det roliga är ju att många nationalister avskyr SD samtidigt som alla PK-personer tror att SD är det som "rasister" röstar på.
<barkflap> salmiak: Vad menar du?
<maxjezy> barkflap, håll politiken borta så blire inga problem i kanalen
<Kurdistan> barkflap, det är väl det klippet vill visa? det vill säga att islam är fel och att mona/s är fel att rösta på om man inte vill ha islam-sverige.
<maxjezy> här pratar vi inte politik eller religion
<maxjezy> då åker vi på pisk
<salmiak> nja jag tänkte att om man gör nått i gui, så ska man kunna får reda på hur ett terminalkommando skulle sett ut som gjorde precis det man gjorde i guit
<barkflap> salmiak: Vad skulle vara meningen med det?
<maxjezy> madbear, äru hemma
<salmiak> barkflap: om jag tillexempel installerar nått spel med Programhanteraren eller synaptic så skulle den kunna berätta hur man skulle göra från terminalen om man vill. till en annan gång
<barkflap> salmiak: Varför ska den göra så?
<maxjezy> antii, tjena
<antii> tjena
<salmiak> barkflap:  mer praktist för just mig: När jag slår på andraskärmen måste jag klicka en jäkla massa i nvidias fönster X server settings för att slå på den och byta så den kör 60Hz progressivt och så de hamnar omlott som jag vill. kunde jag få ett terminalkommando för det (utan att behöva läsa manfiler) så vore det ju guld
<barkflap> maxjezy: Och förresten... varför skulle någon som kommit på ett sätt att roffa åt sig pengar genom att lura systemet vilja att fler utnyttjade detta "hål"? Det händer inte. Det är skrämmande att folk inte förstår det.
<maxjezy> barkflap, det finns faktiskt folk som lär andra hur man begår brott
<barkflap> salmiak: Låter märkligt och väldigt ovanligt. :/
<salmiak> nu är ju iofs nvidias X server settings inte opensource :-( men om det hade varit
<maxjezy> kolla anarkisternas kokbok
<barkflap> maxjezy: Vad jag vet är det bara allmänt djävulskap.
<barkflap> Om detta funkade skulle naturligtvis detta kraftigt äventyra personen som skrev "sanningen"s möjligheter till fortsatt inkomst.
<Kurdistan> salmiak, vad är det du vill åstadkomma med nvidia inställningarna?
<salmiak> barkflap: ja lite märkligt är det att man ska behöva klicka så jäkla mycket ja. men först måste man tryck Detect, och sen byta från disabled till Twinview +Apply, och sen avsluta Xserversettings och starta det igen för att kryssrutan Force full GPU scaling ska kunna kryssas bort i en annan flik, och så byta upplösningen til 1920x1080 och trycka på Advanced för att kunna byta till 60Hz (2) brevid där för att få non-interlaced. och 
<salmiak> ett terminalkommando som gör allt åt mig vore nice :D även om jag inte kör med två skärmar varje dag sä är det det rätt ofta
<Kurdistan> salmiak, varför editera xorg.conf?
<Kurdistan> *varför inte
<salmiak> tja... jag har tryck på "Save to X Configuration File" knappen men det hjälper ju inte.... eftersom andraskärmen inte är på när jag startar antar jag?
<salmiak> Man skulle ju kunna önska att nvidia opensoursar själva inställningsprogrammet även om de behåller själva drivrutinen på hemlighuset....
<Kurdistan> salmiak, har du testat arandr?
<salmiak> vad är arandr?
<Kurdistan> om du kör med öppna nvidia
<Kurdistan> det är gui för xrandr
<madbear> maxjezy: nej på onsdag...
<madbear> eller tisdag
<madbear> maxjezy: jag har typ ett evgakort eller vare heter
<madbear> bara tog ett :P
<madbear> tydligen överklockat dret
<maxjezy> evga har ja inte hört?
<maxjezy> äre vga utgångar?
<madbear> nej :P
<CasperN> salmiak: att det inte sparar när man klickar "Save to X Configuration File" kan ha med att man måste vara root för att få ändra filen
<salmiak> Kurdistan: och nä det är nvidias egen drivrutin jag kör...  "Accelererad grafikdrivrutin för NVIDIA (version current) [Rekommenderad]"
<salmiak> CasperN: nä den frågar efter password så den har särkert skrivit rätt där... fast iom att den skärmen inte är på när man startar x så skiter den väl i det
<madbear> maxjezy: det är tillverkaren som heter så.. iaf off nu!
<CasperN> nja, det ska den inte göra, aja, jag har aldrig fått frågan om lösenord
<madbear> *kram*
<CasperN> används xorg.conf då?
<CasperN> har man inte splittat upp den i mindre filer?
<Kurdistan> salmiak, arandr är inte användbart för stängde nvidia drivrutiner
<CasperN> jag har alla mina grafikkortsinställningar i /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-nvidia.conf iaf
<salmiak> jo det står Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1600x1200_75 +0+0, DFP: 1920x1080_60 +0+120; i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maxjezy> CasperN, det är väl bara öppna programmet med rättigheterna först
<maxjezy> och sen klicka save to X
<CasperN> precis
<CasperN> om inget annat fungerar dvs
<CasperN> sudo nvidia-settings eller något
<salmiak> CasperN: nä nån xorg.conf.d/ katalog har jag inte. bara en vanlig /etc/X11/xorg.conf -fil (och så en xorg.conf.failsafe och lite annat också. en Xreset.d/ och Xsession.d/ finns, vad betyder ".d" ?)
<CasperN> vet inte, men då är det nog som det ska iaf
<CasperN> jag har väl någon annan version av xorg bara
<salmiak> mmm
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<Philip5> danke schön
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kde 4.8.0 är :) för härlig.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: har du fått in nvidiadrivisar också med den?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, nu har jag utforskat allt nytt. dolphin förändringarna var riktigt fiffiga.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jepp jag kör med nvidia beta drivarna :). sedan behövde jag trixa lite. fick nu den fungera.
<Philip5> najs
<Kurdistan> kwin är så mäktig och det märks inte ens effekterna är på.
<Philip5> badass haxxor
<Philip5> kde rules
<Kurdistan> Philip5, haha, det är tack vare dig.
<Philip5> heja mig!
<Kurdistan> Philip5, ja verkligen. :)
<Philip5> synd bara att så få förstår kdes storhet
<Philip5> för att de ska leva i förnekelse att gnome/unity är det bästa som hänt världen
<maxjezy> Philip5, vilka andra distar med KDE är fett?
<maxjezy> och, du packar ju paket
<maxjezy> kan man packa paket till suse?
<maxjezy> opensuse
<Philip5> ja
<maxjezy> äre samma procedur
<Philip5> men då packar man rpm-paket
<Philip5> nej även om principerna är samma
<Philip5> men olika verktyg och filerna man ska skapa heter lite annat
<Kurdistan> Philip5, jag håller med det är synd att kde verkar vara mindre omtyckt än gnome.
<Kurdistan> för mig är kde absolut kraftfullaste de jag någonsin använt
<Kurdistan> sedan är ju uppgraderingarna verkligen märkbara positivt
<Philip5> tror en del bara ogillar det för att de tycker att det påminner om windows7 för mycket och tycker då automatiskt att det är dåligt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad liknar windows 7? menyn?
<Kurdistan> jag tycker kde är bra mycket kraftfullare och snyggare än windows 7
<Kurdistan> sedan gillar jag kde applikationerna. så proffsiga.
<Philip5> hallelulja kde!
<Kurdistan> koffice ut libreoffice in. sedan ersätta kmail med thunderbird.
<propus> gnome for the win ;)
<Philip5> propus: pfff
<Kurdistan> sedan ersätta dragonplayer med vlc/gnome player.
<Philip5> ;P
<barkflap> Snyggare än Windows 7? Ahem...
<Kurdistan> barkflap, jepp.
<barkflap> Tja, inloggningsskärmen/låsskärmen i Windows 7 är ungefär det fulaste som någonsin gjorts, alla kategorier.
<propus> kan dock hålla med Kurdistan att kde är snyggare än windows 7 :P
<barkflap> Men i övrigt är Windows 7-GUI:t mycket putsat och sexigt.
<CasperN> ååååh vad jag älskar ubuntu efter att ha installerat freecad i arch linux nu :P
<barkflap> Förutsatt, givetvis, att man har Aero inkopplat.
<Kurdistan> barkflap, nja, rent GUI tycker jag den inte ändrats så mycket från vista.
<CasperN> fick kompilera och installera nio program innan freecad kunde kompileras, tog säkert 4 timmar på en cpu kärna
<barkflap> Ny slags Aktivitetsfält samt icke-solid menulyst i maximerat läge är väl huvudskillnaden från Vista.
<barkflap> Plus att allt är mer blått snarare än grönt.
<salmiak> tänk.. jag skulle helst vilja ha ett os vars gui är så o-sexigt som möjligt....
<barkflap> salmiak: Installera Plan 9 från Bell Labs då.
<barkflap> Eller OpenBSD.
<barkflap> Antingen inget GUI eller ett bra och fint GUI.
<salmiak> jag får väl göra det :-D fast jag tror nog Plan9 ligger väldigt långt ner på min lista över operativsystem som det vore ballt att testa nån dag
<CasperN> jag tycker alla gui går att få snygga om man bara lägger lite tid på dem, det gäller allt från de simplaste box guis till flashiga som kde
<salmiak> ett bra gui är ett som man inte tänker på så mycket, som självklart finns där och låter en göra allt man vill men inte märks
<CasperN> jag gillar dock inte när det blir för mycket effekter som i KDE och gnome 3
<CasperN> då förstör de istället för att tillföra
<Kurdistan> CasperN, jag kör de effekter eller finesser som gör nytta tex ctrl+f8/f9 osv.
<CasperN> vet inte vilka det är, men iaf förstår ju din princip
<Kurdistan> CasperN, det ger bättre översikt på alla fönster/program som är igång
<Kurdistan> sedan är ju kwin väldigt fint integrerad och har förbättrats avsevärt
<CasperN> och vissa är ju bra, men saker jag t.ex starkt ogillar är transperans högt och lågt som ska blurra bakgrunder, stora knappar som passar pekskärmar om man har vantar på sig, överdrivna kanter runt alla fönster, långsamma fadningar på objekt och menyer osv
<Kurdistan> proffsigt helt enkelt
<Kurdistan> CasperN, sådant kan du ju ändra i inställningarna. tar några musklick. :)
<CasperN> jo, problemet är att de finns där, installerat i många os
<CasperN> bloatat
<Kurdistan> CasperN, :) sedan är det roligt med eye candy för impa på sina vänner :P. för det går hem.
<CasperN> bättre om man kunde skräddarsy eye candy bättre, även i nybörjar os som ubuntu
<CasperN> självklart, jag minns ju när skrivbordskuben kom :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN, det tror ubuntu håller på göra med myunity eller vad den kallas.
<CasperN> den som inte tappa hakan fick en smäll :P
<Kurdistan> kde har alltid varit användarvänlig när det kommer till kwin inställningar. sedan att kwin förr sög rätt hårt är en annan femma. :)
<Kurdistan> CasperN, haha ju skrivbordskuben är rolig.
<Kurdistan> CasperN, compiz har mer inställningar och eyacandy. dock har den efter maverick varit lika med huvudvärk.
<CasperN> mm
<Kurdistan> då risken att paja skrivborden är stort
<CasperN> därför jag stannad i 10.10
<CasperN> där var compiz bra
<CasperN> och snabbt
<salmiak> fast allt sånnt där skojtrams som skrivbordskub och sånnt borde ju vara sånnt man är tvungen att tanka hem, om inte annat för att det känns skojjigare då :-)
<Kurdistan> CasperN, jepp. du kan ju köra samma compiz version i 11.04.
<CasperN> det var en funktion i compiz så man kunde dimma ned ljusstyrkan, den saknar jag nu
<CasperN> det var jäkligt behagligt när man satt vid datorn i mörker på nätterna
<Kurdistan> 11.04 och 18 månader. vilket bör vara supporten slutar 2013.02
<salmiak> CasperN: lixom ljusstyrka/kontrast-isntällningarna på bildskärmen?
<Kurdistan> CasperN, :) det finns i kwin med.
<salmiak> eller det kanske inte sitter sånna på moderna tft-skärmar numera
<CasperN> mjo, nu kör jag openbox dock
<CasperN> kanske finns något liknande
<CasperN> skärmen orkar man inte pilla på hela tiden, att ha det på mjukvara är mycket simplare
<CasperN> fina var att man ställde styrkan på varje program om man ville
<salmiak> på gamla skärmar var det ratt för att ändra... lite mer rakt på än de små knapparna med störande onscreendisplay) som det är nu....
<CasperN> http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6210/6028879959_192f1c63fa_b.jpg
<CasperN> sånt tangentbord för skärminställningar tack :D
<CasperN> knapparna på min ena skärm är på sidan, så man måste flytta ena skärmen för att komma åt dem, värdelöst
<CasperN> dessutom man kan inte se vilken knapp man trycker på då alla ser likadana ut
<Kurdistan> CasperN, bör väl inte vara några problem med compiz och openbox.
<nikihr> halloo godkväll
<CasperN> nä, det kanske går bra, ska kolla på det
<nikihr> fyfan öl lunch sedan klockan 11
<nikihr> illa det hgär
<antii> :)
<nikihr> antii: haha
<antii> why so happi
<nikihr> love is in the air antii
<antii> japp
<nikihr> hahaha
<nikihr> antii: fan
<nikihr> kommer sakna dig som granne :D
<antii> :S
<nikihr> hahah varför :S?
<realubot> Sovkanal.
<Kurdistan> realubot, väck den då :).
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag tror den är död.
 * realubot blåser i einands Vuvuzela.
<Kurdistan> r.i.p :)
<realubot> *brööööööööööl*
<Kurdistan> realubot, det där :) låter konstigt. blåsa någons v... :)
 * realubot blåser i Kurdistans skinnflöjt.
<realubot> *pfffft*
<Kurdistan> :) ne nu blev det lite för mycket blåsa
<realubot> Det var inte mycket ljud i den.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :).
<realubot> Kurdistan: ;)
<realubot> Du ser. Inte ens det här hjälper för att få väcka i kanalen.
<realubot> *väcka liv i...
<realubot> swecarp: Upp med händerna!
<realubot> Jag såg allt att du sträckte dig efter Windows-installationsskivan.
<swecarp> no way realubot
<Kurdistan> realubot, det är fredag folk ska ut. :)
<swecarp> varför instalera någott som inte funkar på min dator realubot
<Kurdistan> swecarp, allt väl?
<swecarp> jajemensan Kurdistan  va och tittade på min nya arbetsplats idag
<Kurdistan> swecarp, riktigt nice.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är för kallt ute. Folk borde hålla sig hemma. Skapa kod eller göra barn.
<einand> realubot: hej :)
<Kurdistan> själv så har man pluggat och sedan dra till grabbarna för :) dricka spela spel.
<realubot> einand: Hålla där.
<realubot> *Hallå
<realubot> Heter det.
<Kurdistan> einand, hur mår du :) ers nördighet?
<swecarp> nu kallar frugan fika på g
<einand> Kurdistan: piss
<Kurdistan> einand, hoppas det inte är något allvarligt?
<einand> Kurdistan: vet inte, satt på bussen, och började må illa
<Kurdistan> einand, vätskebrist?
<Kurdistan> slarvat med kosten?
<einand> Kurdistan: tror inte det
<einand> Kurdistan: nja, någon mildare form av magsjuka tror jag
<Dellilah> lol ers nördighet XD
<einand> Dellilah: ja sötnos, han har lärt sig min titel ;)
<realubot> Dellilah: Haha. Nu vet du vad du ska kalla honom.
<Dellilah> realubot: jag som gilla att kalla honom hot stud :/
<Kurdistan> einand, säkerligen någon virus (då syftar jag inte på windows) som jävlas med ditt immunförsvar.
<Dellilah> einand: bra
<einand> Kurdistan: troligivis, läste ju om att flunsan precis kommit till sverige
<Dellilah> einand: du blir bättre när vi stoppar bolen i dig ;)
<einand> Kurdistan: fast får se, var febrig och sånt förra veckan. så typiskt om det kommer igen
<Kurdistan> einand, hmm har du kräkts?
<einand> Kurdistan: inte ännu
<realubot> Är det den vanliga influensan eller är det den där svininfluensan som gör comeback?
<einand> vanliga
<Kurdistan> realubot, nog vinterkräkan.
<einand> svinet har jag haft, så den är jag inte rädd för
<einand> Kurdistan: kan vara migrän också
<realubot> Det var ju snack om att svinindluensan skulle göra comeback i år.
<Kurdistan> einand, sedan kan man må som du mår ifall man äter ris som man gjort matlåda
<einand> har jag dock inte gjort
<einand> varför just matlåda?
<Kurdistan> einand, ja, om du har migrän är symptom är det vanligt det du beskriver. har du tvåsidigt eller ensidigt?
<einand> Kurdistan: alltid ensidig
<realubot> Migrän är väl alltid ensidig, typ?
<realubot> Är det inte ett kriterie?
<Kurdistan> einand, okej, det är bra, du har mildare formen av migrän.
<Kurdistan> realubot, nej, vart har du fått det ifrån?
<einand> migrän, är väl typ bara återkommande oförklarig huvudverk?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag har för mig att jag har läst det någonstans.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Hur vet du att det är en mild form bara för att den är ensidig?
<Kurdistan> einand, ris som är någon dag gammal har tendens jävlas med magen. bland de första vi fick lära oss i en mikrobiologi kurs.
<realubot> Migrän är väl att blodkärlen i hjärnan inte drar ihop sig som dom ska?
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) för jag vet.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) eftersom jag måste veta symptom och medicin som passar. de som är ensidiga är inte lika besvärliga.
<einand> Kurdistan: aldrig haft problem med faktiskt, jag brukar äta det upp till 2-3 dagar
<realubot> "Värken sitter ofta vid ena ögat eller ena halvan av huvudet och kan också vandra från sida till sida."
<realubot> http://www.vardguiden.se/Sjukdomar-och-rad/Omraden/Sjukdomar-och-besvar/Migran/
<realubot> Det är nog där jag har läst det.
<einand> för mig sitter den bakom ögat och över tinningen
<Kurdistan> sedan varierar migrän i form av signalen som man får innan själva helvetet går igång
<Kurdistan> einand, stämmer bra.
<einand> Kurdistan: vanligtvis får jag synstörningar, men denna gången så känns det väldigt anorlunda.
<einand> när min migrän börjar så brukar jag ha problem med "finger avtryck" på glasögonen, oavsätt hur rena dom r
<Kurdistan> einand, ja, synstörningar är vanligt, en del upplever nästan som man ser blixt.
<Kurdistan> lite som de som får epilepsi anfall.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag tror inte att det är så enkelt. En del blir helt däckade av migrän, andra klarar sig med lätt huvudvärk. Jag tror inte det bara har med om värken är ensidig eller tvåsidig att göra.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) du får tro på det du vill. :)
<realubot> Vissa har anfall som varar i dagar, andra har anfall som varar i timmar.
<realubot> einand: Du har inte "självmordshuvudvärken" då?
<Kurdistan> :) realubot tack för infot om migrän, men jag borde ha koll på det tycker jag. åtminstone borde jag.
<einand> vi kan väl konstatera att migrän är individuelt, och sedan kan vi droppa att gradera det eftersom olika människor är olika känsliga för samma smärta
<einand> realubot: ibland
<Kurdistan> ne nu blir det lite schack :)
<einand> Kurdistan: irl?
<Kurdistan> nupz över nätet
<Kurdistan> de irl vill ej möta mig :)
<einand> Kurdistan: vart spelare du, jag vill prova att schacka dig (dock inte idag)
<Kurdistan> http://www.chessfree.net/#live%20chess
<realubot> einand: Jag menar bara att du kanske inte har migrän utan: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hortons_huvudv%C3%A4rk
<spacebug-> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289   gått ned från 10 till 9 CPUs within 50 days. Vem vare? Vem vare som sluta?? ;)
<einand> realubot: haft migrän sedan tidig tonår, så tror inte det
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<einand> spacebug-: lol, jag har inte kört på över ett halvår och fortfarande på plats 6
<einand> menar 9
<realubot> spacebug-: Får vi tag i den jäveln som slutade folda så...
<spacebug-> hehe
<realubot> Det är bara 5 personer som foldar seriöst.
<realubot> Jag har min klient på autostart.
<einand> Samba 4 släpps i år <3
<realubot> Vad är det för spec. med Samba 4 då?
<einand> att det skall kunna ersätta AD
<realubot> Jag bantar. :)
<realubot> Jag fyller i min vikt i programmet Pondus.
<einand> najs
<realubot> Är det någon som vill hänga med i bantningracet?
<einand> jag kanske skulle köpa mig en våg
<einand> realubot: absolut
<einand> jag är med
<realubot> Jag tänkte jag skulle ladda upp statsen någonstans.
<einand> realubot: jag tänkte jag skulle försöka orka med lilla göteborgsvarvet
<einand> 3Km
<realubot> Jag började på 91 och ska ner till 80-82.
<realubot> Så det är ju >10 kg.
<einand> över hur lång tid?
<realubot> einand: Jag är bara ute efter en trivselvikt och inte efter att springa någon tävling.
<realubot> einand: Det finns ingen tid men jag siktar på 0,5 kg/vecka.
<realubot> i snitt.
<realubot> Jag tror inte man ska gå ner mer än 0,5-1 kg per vecka.
<einand> realubot: mitt mål är bara att komma i mål
<spacebug-> 1 kg / vecka sägs det. Det gjorde jag och gick ned från 97-73. Nu ligger jag väl på 75-76 kanske
<realubot> Pondus sparar statsen i en xml-fil i Hemkatalogen. Jag tänkte jag skulle plotta och ladda upp viktkurvan på något smidigt sätt.
<einand> realubot: hade jag vart mer intresserad hade man kunnat göra en websida
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Det går ju. Problemet är att man får ha en webbserver igång.
<realubot> Det finns säkert något program för att skapa en graf i Linux och spara som bild. Det finns en sådan funktion i Pondus men jag vill automatisera.
<spacebug-> kolla in programmet flydraw
<spacebug-> det är så jag gör http://spacebug.se/temp
<realubot> apt-cache search plot
<spacebug-> oj nu är det dags för innebandy. BBL
<johanbr> gnuplot funkar nog också
<realubot> spacebug-: Jag hittade en bild på dig.
<realubot> spacebug-: Du ser ju förskräcklig ut.
<realubot> spacebug-: Alldeles hårig och med sneda ögon.
<realubot> Öron som står rakt upp.
<realubot> långa morrhår.
<realubot> Usch.
<einand> jag är rädd
<realubot> För?
<realubot> Eller också är spacebug- snubben som ligger till häger om figuren med morrhåren.
<einand> realubot: jag är rädd
<einand> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/413408_10150507826322997_583277996_8837456_892416397_o.jpg
<realubot> einand: Varför måste man ladda ner bilden? Varför går det inte att titta direkt i webbläsaren?
<einand> fungera för mig
<einand> udda
<realubot> Fungerar inte i Chromium heller.
<bittin> funkade här med
<bittin> i feh
<einand> feh är nog bästa bildvisaren i världen
<bittin> einand, lätt :>
<realubot> Varför är Feh så bra då?
<einand> realubot: för den är enkel, och klarar av allt
<einand> någons som vill jobba med linux hos microsoft? http://cloud.idg.se/2.16150//1.429213
<christel> hej! er det noen snille svensker her som kan svare paa et spoersmaal som ikke har noenting med ubuntu aa gjoere? :)
<bittin> kanske det
<Philip5> christel: fråga på
<madbear> ja christel om nortug slutar fjanta
<madbear> så ska vi svara på spoersmaal
<christel> hehe, jeg leser en artikkel om noen endringer i en politisak, dokumentet er paa svensk og de snakker mye om "krimjour" -- men jeg aner ikke hva det er, er det et sted, en avdeling, et fengsel?
<christel> :)
<christel> (ja jeg vet, en smule random)
<madbear> jaha vare en sån fråga
<madbear> nej inte random, men OT
<madbear> fast jag är mest OT så jag kan svara att jag inte har en aning om vad du snacker om
<christel> (ja, jeg vet! dere var de eneste svenskene jeg kunne tenke paa)
<madbear> du kan väl fråga kung karl gustav
<madbear> som northug
<madbear> :P
<christel> haha
<madbear> krimjour kan vara en jour inom polisen eller nåt
<madbear> LET ME GOOGLE THAT FOR YOU
<madbear> eftersom eran stat blockar google för er :/
<christel> haha jeg provde google men jeg ble ikke noe klokere :(
<madbear> samma här, eller jo krimjour verkar vara just jour för poliser typ
<madbear> kanske hela fanskapet som åklagare och hela fadderutten
<christel> saa er det da "polis on duty" (vakthavende politi) kanskje?
<madbear> fast jour är hemma på soffan tills det händer nåt
<madbear> fast man får inte vara full eller använda droger på jour!
<christel> haha
<madbear> nej nu måste jag pysa, könstest på björgen!!
<phnom> Vem döper sin son till björgen, och hur vet man inte vilket kön den har?
<madbear> kromosomtest på den här phnom
<madbear> http://www.vg.no/uploaded/image/bilderigg/2012/01/07/1325974724674_711.jpg
<phnom> yeeees
 * itmannen funderar att somna till Da Vinci-koden på TV
<itmannen> Nu har jag lyckats att pajja mina installationer i min huvuddator. Duktig gubbe
<christel> takk madbear :)
<bittin> itmannen, sluta köra Linux
<itmannen> bittin,  Skulle aldrig falla mig in :)
<bittin> du har ju allafall valt rätt dist
<itmannen> bittin,  Är man inne och rotar så får jag skylla mig själv
<itmannen> Man måste tordas för att lära
<einand> itmannen: provat BeOS eller BSD?
<einand> tja, fast det förstås, oavsätt os så pajar det ju om man pillar
<itmannen> einand,  nä det har  jag aldrig testat
<itmannen> Tror jag :)
<phnom> Det är nog ingen här som inte råkat sabba sitt OS nångång.
<itmannen> phnom,  Det kostar att ligga på topp
<einand> roligaste misstaget jag gjorde var när jag råkade sätta chmode Rv 777 på /
<einand> itmannen: jag rekomenderar att du kollar på FreeBSD eller iaf PcBSD
<itmannen> einand,  Ok. Ska kolla vad det är för något
<einand> http://www.pcbsd.org/
<realubot> Vad är det för licensfråga som kommer upp i Spotify nu?
<realubot> En tjejkompis säger att hon får upp en fråga om något licenavtal när hon startar Spotify.
<phnom> Ja, de har väl ändrat avtalet.
<einand> realubot: inget som kom upp för mig, kanske är linux versionen som ändrats?
<phnom> Om hon nu får upp det så är det väl bara att läsa det.
<itmannen> einand,  Ganska stor iso. 3,3 Gb
<realubot> Det var det jag svarade också men tänkte kolla med er om det är så.
<realubot> einand: Nope. Hon har Windows. Men hon har gratiskonto.
<realubot> phnom: Hon gillar inte att läsa.
<realubot> Det är inte hennes stil.
<einand> realubot: jag har gratis konto med
<einand> realubot: fast hon kanske inte har startat det sedan all skit gick över till facebook
<einand> ?
<phnom> Nja, jag fick upp det igår också när jag loggade in på en win-maskin.
<einand> står inget om det på deras blogg
<einand> vet att jag fick upp deras nya avtal för typ en månad sedan
<einand> realubot: http://www.spotify.com/se/blog/archives/2011/12/14/spmarket-2try-premium-for-30-days-for-freespmarket/
<bittin> einand, ska till dina hoods idag :>
<einand> bittin: vad gör du i göteborg?
<bittin> einand, ska på konsert imorgon :p
<realubot> Spotify® Terms and Conditions of Use
<realubot> Effective as from 30 November 2011
<realubot> Säger hon. Är det Facefuck-avtalet?
<einand> realubot: det är ju 2 månader gammalt
<einand> så hon har inte startat spotify på 2 månader
<realubot> Jag vet inte. Det är mycket möjligt.
<bittin> ska duscha o dra till Göteborg nu
<realubot> Götebooorg.
<bittin> kan ju vara bra att inte vara jätteäcklig om man ska allafall försöka få Rockbarens bottenskrap
<realubot> bittin: Ska du till Rockbaren?
<realubot> Den är skön. Många snygga rockbrudar där.
<bittin> realubot, funderar på att dra dit på Lördag kväll
<realubot> bittin: Vad ska du göra i Göteborg annars?
<bittin> realubot, hälsa på Yaroze och se då en polare plinkar musik på sin c64
<bittin> o gameboy
<bittin> är hela 12st anmälda till den konserten
<bittin> och 8 som kanske kommer enligt facebook :p
<bittin> får hoppas brewdarna från Örebro kommer så det inte blir jätte datagay
<bittin> iofs gillar jag ju SID-metal så jag får nog nån från Rockbaren på fall :D
<bittin> aja ska duscha o shit tar bussen till Göteborg 22
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<realubot> bittin: Bussen?
<bittin> realubot, Swebus
 * realubot undrar varför man åker buss till Göteborg.
<realubot> Det är seriöst många snygga rockbrudar på Rockbaren.
<realubot> bittin: Hur lång tid tar det?
<bittin> realubot, för att man var pank då man bokade biljetterna
<realubot> bittin: Och vad kostar det?
<bittin> 7h
<bittin> 300
<bittin> typ
<realubot> Usch.
<realubot> Du hade avverkat resan på 3h med X2000.
<bittin> yes ska åka X2000 i februari dock
<bittin> ska bara requesta lite musik som man kan lyssna på påvägen på http://slayradio.org
<bittin> aja vi hörs i Göteborg
<swecarp> vinka när du paserar alingsås
<bittin> swecarp, :D
<swecarp> bittin åker du från stockh till gbg
<bittin> swecarp, mjo
<swecarp> bittin bara undrade för jag bor presis vid järnvägen mellan stockh och gbg så x2000 paserar här
<bittin> Nu e jag redo för Göteborg
<bittin> swecarp, tar buss
<bittin> Nu e jag redo för Göteborg
<swecarp> ok trevlig resa bittin
<bittin> thx
<kodein> swecarp: jaha, det är det huset du bor i
<swecarp> japp det som tåget går igenom:-)
<einand> swecarp: så du sitter och sniffar på wifi nätet som tågen har, och stjäl hemliga dokument från försvaret?
<swecarp> jajemensan och du stör flygtrafiken på landvetter
<einand> självklart
<einand> jag fick avslag på min ansökan om att få ha laser här :(
<swecarp> einand:  är du duktig på server
<einand> swecarp: beror på vad du menar
<swecarp> jag skall försöka skramla ihop lite grejer och få en hemma server till alla kort och kanske köra hemsida där ifrån
<swecarp> skulle vara roligt att kunna köra skrivarna över server och kunna dela document med frugan och komma åt domutifrån hemma nätverket
<einand> swecarp: ok, låter vettigt
<einand> fast i stället för att fråga om jag kan "server" är det nog bättre att du frågar här efter han du vill lära dig ett delprojekt
<einand> tex "Skrivar linux, hur gör man det?"
<swecarp> ok einand
<swecarp> jag tänkte mig irl hjälp  jag kan ha lite svårt med att förstå  det som skrivs här. är ju en riktig nybörjare på linux och har skräck för terminalen
<einand> borde väl kanske gå
<phibxr> skrivarlinux, låter som en kanondistribution anpassad för printers.
<swecarp> jag kollar runt lite nu och skall se vad jag har råd med och återkommer einand
<einand> swecarp: jag är helt öppen för att du bjuder på en pizza, så kan jag hjälpa dig att komma igång
<swecarp> har ni sett att hudiksvall komun har införskaffat datorer med en special utgåva av ubuntu som os . utgåvan kallas HUBUNTU
<swecarp> tack einand
<swecarp> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.428716/halva-priset-for-skoldator-med-linux
<phibxr> swecarp: yep. och jag kommer därifrån, så det var lite underhållande. :P
<einand> det gillar jag :)
<phibxr> swecarp: många år sedan jag flyttade därifrån. tre senaste åren har jag dessutom bott i danmark, men det är kul att se att det finns vettiga idéer kvar i hembygden.
<einand> HUBUNTU verkar fint
<phibxr> einand: förstår inte att folk hänger kvar vid att betala microsoftskatt trots den ekonomiska krisen. stockholm skrev ju upp sig på ett tioårsavtal innan krisen började på riktigt, så dem får man väl ha överseende med.
<einand> phibxr: trygghet
<phibxr> einand: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beskyddarverksamhet :D
<einand> är till 99% säker på att det handlar om att dom vet vad dom har, men inte vad dom får
<bamsefar> DATA?
<amelia> bamsefar: internet
<swecarp> systemcrasher och högre kostnader
<johanbr> har ni förresten sett att Win 8-certifikation har krav på icke-upplåsbar bootloader på ARM?
<realubot> Det är ju i Göteborg som kanalens hårdingar bor.
 * realubot spänner sin högra biceps för kanalen.
<realubot> johanbr: Japp.
<realubot> Det har vi sett.
<johanbr> min gissning är att EU:s konkurrensmyndighet inte blir glad...
<swecarp> realubot:  bor du oxå i gbg
<realubot> swecarp: Självklart.
<realubot> swecarp: Var skulle jag annars bo?
<swecarp> alingsås här
<realubot> Alingsås är ju helt klart tuffare än Sthlm men inte lika tufft som Göteborg.
<phibxr> johanbr: är inte bootloadern låst på iphone och ipad också? tror inte att de har reagerat på det.
<amelia> realubot: det är ju i sthlm alla jobben finns.
<phibxr> johanbr: så plattformslåst hårdvara verkar vara okej.
<swecarp> realubot:  det är ju vi som skyddar er från stockholmarna
<johanbr> phibxr, viss skillnad... Microsoft ställer krav på andra, Apple tillverkar Ipad själva
<einand> jag har svårt för stockholm
<realubot> Vem har inte det?
<phibxr> johanbr: apple tillverkar inte komponenterna. de har beställt komponenter som är låsta. microsoft säger att de bara låter windows 8 köra på komponenter som är låsta. så microsoft är t.o.m. mer öppna i den frågan. :P
<realubot> Tunnelbanor och annat modernt trams. Varför åka i underjorden när man kan åka på räls på stan?
<realubot> Finns det någon annan stad i världen som har så mycket spårvagnstrafik som Göteborg?
<swecarp> realubot:  modernt trams sås som internett när man kan skicka brevduvor
<realubot> Eller är vi 100 år efter alla andra städer?
<einand> räls på marken är väl lite dumt, men jag tror på sky-rail
<realubot> swecarp: Precis. Varför IRC:a när man kan skicka röksignaler?
<swecarp> ingen risk för net split och annat trams
<realubot> Exakt.
<einand> röksignaler påminner inte specielt mycket om irc
<einand> swecarp: klart det blir splits, om vinden ligger fel
<phibxr> swecarp: vänta bara tills du blir floodad eller nukad medans du sänder röksignaler.
<swecarp> aj fan tänkte inte på det
<realubot> Sky-rail ja. Det hade varit något. Då hade stockholmarna skitit ner sig av avundsjuka.
<einand> realubot: det kommer bli
<johanbr> phibxr, iofs men om Apple beställer komponenterna kan de väl göra vad de vill
<einand> realubot: såg lite detaljplaner över göteborg, där kommer spårvagnen bli upplyft ett par meter ovanför trafiken
<realubot> einand: Vad var det för detaljplaner?
<swecarp> dom är ju avundsjuka på paddan var ju tvungna och skaffa sig sin egen jolle kallad djugårdfärjan eller vad det nu är
<einand> realubot: nått jag läste när jag hade tråkigt
<swecarp> einand:  du måtte ha välddigt tråkigt när du kan hitta sådana artiklar
<einand> swecarp: jag går till stadsbibloteket och begär ut dom
<phibxr> "Ge mig artiklar om spårvagnar! NU! *dregel*"
<realubot> swecarp: Varför sitter du och häckar i Alingsås?
<swecarp> jobbar här
<realubot> Jag sitter och fungerar på hur snygg Maja i The Sounds är: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--CzFYB92Zc
<realubot> Jag tycker inte hon är så snygg. Hon är bra stylad bara.
<realubot> Om man bildsöker på Google så hittar man mer naturliga bilder på henne.
<markus_> hej alla
<markus_> Någon som har koll på hur jag gör för att få över mitt filsystem till min usb-sticka.
<realubot> Ditt filsystem?
<markus_> Har en fil som heter något.ext3 och kommandot
<realubot> Ska du flytta allt på hela hårddisken?
<markus_> file rapporterar Linux rev 0.0 ext3 filesystem data, UUID=00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
<markus_> vill lägga den på usb-stickan.
<phibxr> mkfs.ext3 formatterar usb-stickan i ext3-format.
<markus_> men ska jag inte använda dd på något sätt?
<realubot> markus_: Ja. Men alltså. Filen har ju inget filsystem. Filen ligger ju lagrad i ett filsystem?
<phibxr> vad vill du flytta? och hur stor är USB-stickan?
<markus_> försöker bara dd if=fil.ext3 of=/dev/sdc
<markus_> men det gick inte.
<markus_> 4G
<realubot> markus_: Vad är det för fil då?
<markus_> gick inte=gick inte mounta sen
<realubot> sdc1 ska det väl vara?
<markus_> file core-image-clutter-cubox-20120125222949.rootfs.ext3
<markus_> core-image-clutter-cubox-20120125222949.rootfs.ext3: Linux rev 0.0 ext3 filesystem data, UUID=00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
<realubot> Du måste väl ha en partition på stickan först?
<markus_> men är inte sdc1 första partitionen?
<realubot> markus_: Varför vill du lägga filen på stickan?
<markus_> ja det är sant. men hur stor ska jag skapa den partitionen?
<realubot> markus_: Vad är avsikten?
<markus_> realubot: den innehåller ett rootfilsystem
<markus_> så jag ska boota den sen på en dator
<markus_> jag kanske måste skapa en ext3-partition först och sen köra dd mot /dev/sdc1 ?
<realubot> markus_: Du vill alltså att innehållet i rootfs ska ligga på stickan och inte bara filen du har på hårddisken?
<markus_> ja exakt
<realubot> Ok, men om du monterar rootfs och sedan kopierar över hela innehållet på stickan då?
<realubot> Jag vet inte riktigt hur du ska göra för att vara ärlig.
<markus_> ja men cp kopierar väl inte exakt
<markus_> man kan väl förlora massa metadata i ext3-filsystem
<markus_> jag testar lite och säger till om jag lyckas
<realubot> markus_: Ja. Det kanske är bäst. Hur skapade du rootfs-filen?
<markus_> kompilerade den med hjälp av yocto project
<markus_> Det är ett litet project som är till för att skapa embeddade system. Korskompileringskedja. Så den kompilerade ihop hela disten för mig.
<markus_> Den kan producera tar.gz också och det fungerar men nu vill jag testa ext3 för tycker det verkar smidigare när man väl vet hur man gör
<phibxr> markus_: tror att det skulle vara till mer hjälp för dig att kontakta någon som har något med projektet att göra, än ett par random ubuntuanvändare. finns inget ubuntuspecifikt som vi kan hjälpa med där tyvärr. :)
<markus_> egentligen är det bara partitionstabeller och dd man behöver kunna antar jag.
<markus_> men jag testar lite
<markus_> hoppas bara jag inte slinter när jag skriver /dev/sdc bara .P
<phibxr> sda, sda, sda, sda. *överför information till markus_'s undermedvetna*
<stirner-TAB> :-)
<markus_> Problemet var att jag kopierade ext3-filen (med dd) direkt till /dev/sdc. ext3-filen har ingen partitionstabell så man måste skapa en sån på /dev/sdc först och sen dd if=fil.ext3 of=/dev/sdc1
<markus_> sen är det bara att mounta den genom att plugga in och ur usbminnet
<markus_> (ubuntu hittar den automatiskt då)
<markus_> men jag fattar inte riktigt för storleken borde ju inte nödvändigtvis stämma
<stirner-TAB> Tonyjkkgjhv bj /@
<stirner-TAB> Äåö
<markus_> realubot: så du hade rätt. sdc1 ska det vara.
<realubot> Thorsten Flinck i Skavlan ikväll. :D
<realubot> Den killen är rock n roll.
<realubot> markus_: Ok.
<realubot> markus_: sdc1 måste ju vara större än rootfs-filen i.a.f?
<realubot> x_link: Det är väl du som gillar Laleh? Hon är också gäst i Skavlan ikväll.
<markus_> realubot: ja men vad händer med det överflödiga utrymmet?
<realubot> markus_: Ingenting.
<markus_> kan man frigöra det så att det går att använda på något sätt?
<realubot> markus_: Filen monteras väl när du pluggar in minnet?
<markus_> tja det är ju inte en fil längre om man monterar det som ext3. det är massor av filer =)
<realubot> markus_: Jag tror det är frigjort redan. Om det finns utrymmet kvar så testa att lägga in en fil där.
<markus_> det verkar som att inget kommit bort. skapar en 4G partition men ext3filen vara bara några tiotal mb
<markus_> MB
<markus_> och ser att det är 4G totalt på den partitionen
<realubot> Mm. Men när du pluggar in minnet, vad händer då? Monteras minnet och filsystemet på minnet eller vad händer?
<markus_> om jag kör en ls /media/disk så blir det:
<markus_> bin  boot  dev  etc  home  lib  lost+found  media  mnt  proc  sbin  sys  tmp  usr  var
<markus_> och /dev/sdc1 är mounterad på /media/disk
<markus_> ja. det monteras där automatiskt
<x_link> realubot: Nädu, henne har jag aldrig sagt något om =)
<markus_> du kan kopiera ett helt filsystem med: dd if=/dev/sdc1 | gzip > filsystem.ext2.gz t.ex.
<markus_> så packar du det samtdigit
<realubot> x_link: Då är det någon annan här då.
 * realubot blandar ihop alla nick.
 * phibxr blandar ihop realubot, skakar och häller upp.
<markus_> realubot: ext3-partitionen blev tydligen bara 116 MB :P
<markus_> ska nog resiza
<realubot> markus_: Okaj.
<haraldtreutiger> Okäj, Okäj.
<spacebug-> hur får jag ut en lista på alla min egentillagda ppa:s i formen så de sen går att lägga in med add-apt-repository ?
<realubot> spacebug-: Ur /etc/apt/sources.list?
<realubot> spacebug-: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/y-ppa-manager-0084-released-finally.html
<johanbr> spacebug-, eller
<johanbr> awk -F/ '/^deb .*ppa/ {print $4}' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<johanbr> eller nåt liknande...
<realubot> johanbr: Ingår verkligen ppa i adressen då i sources.list?
<realubot> Ah, nu ser jag.
<realubot> sources.list.d
<realubot> Det enklaste är väl att ta backup på sources.list.d-katalogen.
<realubot> Du måste ju ersätta chromium-daily/ppa med chromium-daily:ppa
<realubot> För det är väl det som används av add-apt-repository
<spixx> Godmorgon
<spixx> :/
<spixx> åäö
<phibxr> !åäö usage guidelines | hit it, realubot!
<ubot2`> phibxr: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phibxr> <_<
<spixx> phibxr: testade bara putty och varför den var tvungen att missmatcha ser mina tecken wierd ut för dig?
<phibxr> spixx: det ser helt okej ut. :)
<phibxr> spixx: irriterar bara realubot.
<spixx> Ah :)
<spixx> det kan jag gå med på.
<einand> !einand
<ubot2`> einand, eller "Eleganten från Vidderna" som han också kallas, fullkomligt älskar olika !faktoider.
<spixx> :P
<spixx> asså santrex VPS == sheisse :/
<MrMind> är det onormalt att php-cgi har processer som använder 3,5GB ram för ca 15 wordpress sajter?
<spixx> MrMind: troligt ngt failad plugin eller någon som kör cache?
<spixx> Och nej? Inte om en enda gör det skulle jag tro
<MrMind> kan säkert vara något plugin, vad menar du i slutet där? hehe
<MrMind> alltså "Och nej? Inte om en enda gör det skulle jag tro"
<spixx> Alltså finns ju plugins funkar som memcached och laddar siten i RAM.
<spixx> Det andra, om du har en specifik phpcgi process med 3,5 GB ram nyttjande? DÃ¥ verkar det som du har ett problem (kanske)
<MrMind> aha, nu förstår jag
<MrMind> är många många olika php-cgi processer
<MrMind> alla på runt 1% av ram användaet
<MrMind> så alla ligger på run 30mb var
<MrMind> runt*
<spixx> Ok, nåväl svårt att säga på rak arm, de har kanske inte rätt att köra mer än 32mb samtidigt? Men det låter inte heller helt otroligt att wordpress drar lite RAM.
<spixx> jamenar du har 15 med 3500 MB ram nyttjat?
<MrMind> yep
<spixx> inte mycket per installation
<spixx> men du kan ju kolla om de har någon form av cache installerat :) brukar vara det första jag installerar.
<MrMind> efter reboot ligger ram på ca 800MB men tuggar sig på ett dygn upp till ca 3,5
<MrMind> men du rekommederar att man tar bort cache pluginena då? alternativt skaffar mer ram?
<MrMind> är inte min server nämligen
<MrMind> så vet inte om det är cache eller inte
<spixx> MrMind; som sagt svårt att säga speciellt om du inte har koll på installationerna :)
<spixx> men vad är det för OS/Dist?
<MrMind> debian
<MrMind> med apache + php-cgi
<spixx> då låter 800mb mycket? har du memcached mod_memcache installeraT?
<MrMind> vet inte om mod_memchache är installerat. men tycker du 800MB är mycket? den kör ju på 3,5GB efter ett tag ju
<spixx> well, vi har en kund som har runt 1500 unika per minut?
<spixx> de kör på wordpress :P
<spixx> och har iofs en cache framför
<spixx> men nyttjar mindre RAM :)
<spixx> Men det är svårt att säga, kan bero på plugins, moduler osv. Kolla om du ser ngt i error_log
<spixx> eller dylikt
<spixx> Men 800mb på ett clean debian är MYCKET
<MrMind> nej men alltså 800MB med 15 wp sajter
<spixx> ahh
<spixx> vad säger free -m?
<spixx> på raden: -/+ buffers/cache:
<MrMind> used: 942 free: 2641
<MrMind> men startade om den precis
<spixx> och av hur mycket exakt?
<MrMind> det är 3,5gb installerat i burken
<spixx> Ah,
<spixx> så länge du har "free i buffers/cache" är det dock inget problem även om den allokerat allt RAM.
<spixx> eller har du problem med?
<MrMind> nepp, bara att allt ram blir allokerat
<spixx> http://wordpress.org/support/topic/wp-using-way-too-much-ram
<spixx> kanske den som är ditt problem :D
<MrMind> ska kolla!
<spixx> MrMind: Det är inte 100% ett problem så länge du inte börjar se att systemets SWAP nyttjas
<spixx> http://blogs.ubc.ca/scottmcmillan/2009/06/18/wordpress-memory-usage/
<spixx> bör du också kolla, de två pluginsen kör vi med ifall det är problem på hostar.
<MrMind> aha okej, men är det verkligen normalt att 15 wp sajter använder 3,5 gb ram?
<spixx> Ja
<spixx> lungt
<spixx> 300MB per site är rätt lätt viktigt. Men troligare är att du har typ EN jäkel som sitter med alla jordens plugins och grafiska lullelullier som förstör för dig :)
<spixx> "lightweight" menade jag då med "rätt lätt viktigt"
<MrMind> aha okej. men tror du det blir bättre om man kör med nginx + fastcgi?
<spixx> Kan vara så har ingen erfarenhet.
<spixx> Skulle föreslå att du kör mem_cache :)
<spixx> ger den 1024MB
<spixx> så lär du se att det sjunker
<MrMind> vad är det för något?
<spixx> a2enmod
<spixx> kolla om mem_cache finns med
<spixx> den tar data som nyttjas ofta och laddar i RAM, istället för att köra på wp cacher kan du köra på dem
<spixx> brukar bli bättre i slutändan
<MrMind> okej, men annars är det bara googla debian apache mem_cache för tutorials eller?
<spixx> Well inte mycket med det :) typ 1 rad config i /etc/apache/mods_enabled eller mods_available
<spixx> men ja.
<spixx> Men tips 1
<spixx> kolla igenom plugin foldern för WP siterna
<MrMind> vad ska jag leta efter?
<spixx> well många plugins kan vara ett problem
<spixx> många länkar och sidor ett annat
<MrMind> ah okey
<spixx> wp_cache heter den plugin som kan vara farlig för dig :)
<MrMind> okej, tack så hemskt mycket!
<spixx> inga problem
<MrMind> men man ska alltså i så fall ta bort wp_cache och fixa apache mem_cache istället?
<spixx> Nej
<spixx> Du får kontakta dina användare och be dem sluta vara douchebags :)
<spixx> wp_cache skapar i första hand html dokument av dynamiska sidor
<MrMind> hehe, men allt måste beror på en massa wp plugins eller vad?
<spixx> mem_cache laddar in dem i RAM. skulle gissa att ls -l | wc -c eller dylikt i /wordpress/wp_content/plugins skulle räcka för dig är det över 5 så är ngt fel :)
<spixx> MrMind: Ja troligast
<spixx>  ls -l | wc -l
<spixx> skriver du i console :)
<spixx> så räknar den antalet mappar i just den folder du står i
<spixx> eller alt ls -l /path/to/wp/install | wc -l
<spixx> men gör det i plugins mappen
<MrMind> okej, men mer än 5 plugins är alltså för mycket?
<MrMind> på en sajt
<spixx> well beror ju på
<spixx> wp är lite krångligt kan vara problem och kanske inte är det :)
<spixx> vet inte hur du kollar vilken specifik site som drar eftersom du inte verkar köra någon form av php chrooting :)
<spixx> dvs suexec
<MrMind> har enbart kollat i htop på servern och sett en massa php-cgi processer
<spixx> Ah, det står inte vem som äger dem?
<spixx> ala ps aux |grep php-cgi
<MrMind> alltså är en vps som kör virtualmin med enbart hans egna sajter
<MrMind> inga andra användere på den
<spixx> Okej :P
<spixx> varför köra 15 wp siter :S
<bkerensa> Är vården dyrare och är det bra i Sverige?
<MrMind> spixx: fråga inte mig, hehe
<spixx> bkerensa: I ubuntu-se :S?!
<spixx> MrMind: jo jag vet kunder e wierd :P
<MrMind> spixx: men hur tycker du jag ska göra?
<bkerensa> spixx: ledsen är min översättning dåligt?
<spixx> bkerensa: vi kan tala engelska :)?
<spixx> samt att varför fråga om sjukvård i en kanal för Ubuntu :)?
<spixx> MrMind: Antingen kolla hans /plugins foldrar, eller helt enkelt smacka in mer RAM men som sagt du har ett gränsfall för det är inte ett problem förrens server hänger pga det. Har den swapat?
<bkerensa> spixx: Was just wondering if healthcare in sweden is expensive and of good quality? I had a friend who lives there but I cant reach him to ask he told me he paid like 400 SEK to visit doctor usually which is higher then the $40 USD it costs in America to see a doctor
<spixx> bkerensa: Well it costs after you are 21 and it costs for "just a visit"
<spixx> it is if you get really ill that the state foots some of the bill for you
<bkerensa> yeah but not all of it
<spixx> Like in the us you have the right to emergency care but they will not provide a cancer treetment for you. In sweden they will and you will pay for the stay at the hospital and a part of the medical costs
<bkerensa> people in America seem to think Swedes get it better when it comes to healthcare... Apparently they think you guys are a welfare state and dont pay as much as the rest of the world :P
<spixx> bkerensa: No it is not happy free time here :)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> myths :P
<spixx> Well it is cheaper to get cancer here :)
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> :P
<spixx> But otherwise if you just walk into the doctors office for the aooiii test you will pay in both blood and coin.
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> spixx: If you get in a car accident or say you slip and break your back... You only have to pay the hospital 80 SEK per day?
<bkerensa> In America this would cost thousands per day
<spixx> bkerensa: not sure :P last time I was in the hospital or similar I was like 10 years old :P
<realubot> phibxr: Vad då usage guidelines?
<spixx> Han menade att jag irriterade dig med mitt test av UTF-8 i Putty :P
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-28
<Kurdistan> realubot, vaken?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nja.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Jag ska sova nu.
<Kurdistan> realubot, :) sovgott.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Samma. När du går och lägger dig.
<maxjezy> Tjena
<propus> tjabba!
<phnom> tjabbatjenahallå
<propus> huhuuh
<nikihr> morsning
<propus> korsning.
<einand> mörrn
<nikihr> morrn
 * bittin är i Götlaborget 
<bittin> come with us tonight, dance all night
<nikihr> hur tar jag bort en symlänk?
<spacebug-> ln -s source dest
<spacebug-> oj fel
<spacebug-> ta bort
<spacebug-> rm
<nikihr> är det bara gå in i katalogen och rm -r?
<spacebug-> inte -r bara rm namnet på symlänken
<nikihr> ok
<andbittin|> Ska sitta på golvet på stationen o ladda mobilen sen dra mot Stenungsund
<andbittin|> Gǿr gött la
<nikihr> baaaah jag får inte mpd att fungera!!!
<nikihr> någon som har erfarenheter?
<propus> vad är problemet?
<nikihr> den startar och sådär men kan inte se min musik
<nikihr> har uppdaterat biblioteket i sonata och ncmpcpp
<nikihr> har gjort en symlänk från ~/Share/Musik till /var/lib/mpd/music/
<andbittin|> Hur kommer det sig att alla tjejer i Gotheborg e blonda
<propus> nikihr: falskt alarm.. den sidan mpd har jag ingen aning om vad man kan göra åt saken.
<nikihr> :(
<nikihr> någon som vet hur man dödar x med ett kommando?
<andbittin|> Sudo killall xorg
<nikihr> nix
<nikihr> testade det
<nikihr> X
<nikihr> :)
<nikihr> bah ingen som kan något om mpd?
<Jocke_> Vet någon Minimikrav på dator för att använda Ubuntu?
<phibxr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<phibxr> "A good "rule of thumb" is that machines that could run XP, Vista, Windows 7 or x86 OS X will almost always be a lot faster with Ubuntu even if they are lower-spec than described below."
<phibxr> Tänk på att du behöver ett grafikkort med stöd för 3D (samt kompatibla drivrutiner) för att få ett hårdvaruaccelererat gränssnitt. Annars får du 2D-versionen av Unity som är lite simplare.
<Jocke_> Ah okej tack! Är det simpelt att installera ubuntu?
<phibxr> Jocke_: lite beroende på hårdvara, men på min Asus UL30VT tar processen runt 8-10 minuter från en USB-sticka. du kan ju prova WUBI-versionen som installerar Ubuntu på en virtuell hårddisk under Windows, om du är osäker på hur du ska dela upp hårddisken.
<phibxr> Jocke_: WUBI lämnar bara ett avinstallerbart program och en stor hårddiskfil som du kan radera om du ångrar dig igen. prestandan tar lite stryk med en sån installation, men det är knappt märkbart.
<Jocke_> phibxr: Tack för tipsen, testade och köra demoversinen av Ubuntu, Nordic Remix Edition. och fastnade för det... hade varit kul å testa det fullt ut!
<Jocke_> Jag har kört windows Xp tidigare, ger det mig fördelar att använda Ubuntu? Är det mycket snabbare än xp?
<Philip5> Jocke_: fick du svar på din fråga?
<Jocke_> Philip5: Jadå, det fick jag, men du kanske kan hjälpa mig med min senare fråga? Fördela nackdelar med Ubuntu? Är det laddningstiderna som blir mindre?
<Philip5> jämför med vad?
<Jocke_> windows xp
<Philip5> beror också vad du ska ha den till
<Jocke_> hemmabruk..
<Jocke_> antagligen kommer inte tjejen gilla att jag byter op
<Philip5> nästan de enda nackdelarna är då nog att du inte kan spela lika många spel och att det blir nytt och du får lära om en del
<Philip5> du behöver inte oroa dig för virus
<Philip5> tror du kan komma undan med sämre hårdvara även om det blir segt ändå att köra på för kassa grejer
<andol> Jocke_: Själv tycker jag att en utav de stora fördelarna med Ubuntu (liksom andra Linux-distributioner) att det i regel är mycket enklare att installera program, liksom att hålla dem uppdaterade. Detta då det finns en central källa du installerar de vanliga programen, liksom dess uppdateringar, från.
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> för mig är också den ideologiska skillnaden viktig. tanken med FOSS
<Philip5> oberoenden
<realubot> God jul.
<realubot> Säger jag så här lite i förskott.
<Jocke_> Verkligen, det du sa philip5 att jag inte behöver oroa mig för virus, hur kommer det sig?
 * Philip5 funderar på att gå och köpa sig några semlor
<realubot> Jocke_: Det är bara mesar som drabbas av virus och du är väl ingen mes?
 * propus inga semlor för min del.. jag har redan ätet semlor så de står ut genom öronen..
<Jocke_> Nej det är väl sant, blir väl mycket nytt att ta in och lära sig igen, jag som alltid kört med XP
<Jocke_> Haha!
<realubot> Jocke_: Nä, jag tänkte väl det. Alltså behöver du inte oroa dig för virus.
<Philip5> Jocke_: dels för att de inte intresserat sig för att skapa virus i samma utsträckning för linux men nog också för att det är ett annat upplägg kring säkerhet och ofta är användare som kör linux mer noga med vad de gör
<spacebug-> eller mer paranoida i mitt fall ;)
<Jocke_> okej. vad skönt, virusskaparna vill inte straffa fria källkoder?
<Philip5> det också
<realubot> Jocke_: Det är 1% av alla desktop-users som använder Linux. Virustillverkarna inriktar sig på dom största plattformarna, d.v.s. i första hand Windows och i andra hand Mac OS X.
<Philip5> tror inte det handlar så mycket om att straffa
<Jocke_> okej, kan va bra att ha i åtanke, men virus kan alltså drabba användaren ändå? Oddsen är bara något högre om du gör det?
<realubot> Jocke_: Dessutom är Linux byggt som ett fleranvändarsystem vilket gör att man redan från början har tagit hänsyn till risken att någon med tillgång till datorn försöker hitta på något som riskerar systemets säkerhet/stabilitet.
<Philip5> Jocke_: och du behöver inte surfar runt på en massa skumma sajter för att ladda ner olika exe-filer eller setup-filer för att installera program utan de finns oftast tillgängliga direkt i ubuntu där de är mer eller mindre granskade
<andol> Philip5: Så här känner jag varje gång börjar prata om frånvaron utav virus, etc - http://blog.bogosity.se/2008/03/24/a-secure-operating-system/
<realubot> Jocke_: Titta på den här videon för info: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kfli_e923o4
<realubot> Jocke_: Den största anledningen till att använda antivirusprogram på Linux är att stoppa filer som innehåller skadlig kod för Windows, t.ex. på en mailserver.
<realubot> Philip5: Se vad jag kan!
<Philip5> andol: så sånt
<Jocke_> okej, får man med ett virusprogram i ubuntu?
<realubot> Jocke_: Jag rekommenderar NoScript-pluginet till Firefox om du vill minska riskerna att drabbas av skadlig kod.
<realubot> Jocke_: Dock är det lite omständigare att surfa eftersom du måste godkänna sajterna du besöker varje gång du surfar in på en ny sajt och vill ta del av hela innehållet.
<Philip5> Jocke_: det finns att installera men som realubot var inne på så används antivirus på linux som det är nu mest för att scanna mailserverar som kan ha virus som är anpassade för windowsburkar
<andol> Philip5: Just det faktum att man installerar program från en relativt betrodd källa håller jag dock med om att är en klar säkerhetsvinst.
<realubot> Jocke_: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript/
<Jocke_> thanks!
<realubot> Jocke_: Varje gång du besöker en ny sajt så får du välja att att tillåta att script körs temporärt eller permanent för sajten. Sajter du besöker ofta får du tillåta permanent och andra sajter kan du göra som du vill med. Om du besöker en okänd sajt så låt bli att godkänna att skript körs om det inte är nödvändigt för att ta del av innehållet på sajten.
<Philip5> realubot: ska du inte sikta på att bli en stallman look-alike och åka runt och föreläsa lite?!? :D
<realubot> Philip5: Jo, det lutar åt det. ;)
<Philip5> realubot: du kanske bara behöver skaffa dig den där frillan??
<Jocke_> okej, tack för värdefulla tips
<realubot> Jocke_: När vi ändå snackar säkerhet så kan du ju: 1. Sätta ett admin-lösenord för att göra ändringar i BIOS. 2. Sätta ett lösenord på root-kontot i Ubuntu. 3. Skapa en ny användare som inte har rätt att köra sudo. 4. Intallera OTR-pluginet i Pidgin. 5. Använda HTTPS Everywhere i Firefox.
<Jocke_> tappade bort tråden, får man med ett antivirus-program?
<realubot> Det sista rådet ställer till problem eftersom pluginet inte fungerar så bra när man söker i Google och klickar på länkar i sökresultaten.
<realubot> Jocke_: Nej.
<Jocke_> men det finns att lägga till?
<realubot> Jocke_: Varför?
<Jocke_> för jag är en mes? :)
<Jocke_> Nej men jag har kört windows så länge så jag är väl skadad och "rädd" att virus skall angripa
<realubot> Jocke_: SOm jag och Philip5 sa. Det används mest i Linux om du kör en mailserver och scannar bifogade filer i mail efter skadlig kod till Windows.
<andol> realubot: Oj, det där var verkligen spridda råd, gällande helt olika hotbilder, mer väldigt varierande relevansgrad beroende på person.
<realubot> Jocke_: För att stoppa spridning av Windows-virus när dom passerar en Linux-mailserver.
<realubot> andol: Ja, ja.
<spacebug-> ..sen behöver du kryptera alla partitioner med LUKS, dra ut nätverkskablen och inte släppa in folk i lägenheten :P
<phibxr> realubot: jag tror aldrig att jag har sett ett virus för linux som inte har varit ett 'proof of concept', som fortfarande måste laddas hem och göras körbart innan det kan installeras.
<realubot> Jocke_: Är du riktigt skraj så kan du ju köra t.ex. Lubuntu i Virtualbox och bara använda Chromium eller Firefox i Lubuntu i vbox så slipper du använda ditt host-system för att surfa.
<phibxr> Jocke_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<realubot> phibxr: Det fanns ju skadlig kod på gnome look för några år sedan.
<realubot> phibxr: Som någon hade laddat upp, men visst man måste ju ladda ner det för att det ska göra skada.
<phibxr> realubot: kunde den installeras utan att man laddade hem den och gjorde den körbar? och infekterade den något utanför hem-mappen utan att man skrev in sitt lösenord? :P
<realubot> phibxr: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<salmiak> om man kör windowsprogram med wine, kanske man kan vilja ha ett antivirusprogram som startar då, bara för att kolla att windowsprogrammen håller sig i skinnet....
<realubot> phibxr: https://lwn.net/Articles/367874/
<salmiak> kan man ställa in så windowsprogrammet låses in på ett enkelt sätt så det inte kan sabba ens vanliga filer eller andra windowsprogram man kör
<realubot> "Linux users like to think that they are not vulnerable to all the evil that is out there on the internet, but a recent incident showed that they too should be careful. A screen saver from the popular web site GNOME-Look.org turned out to be malware that made the user's computer take part in a distributed denial-of-service attack."
<phibxr> realubot: ser att det handlar om en .deb-fil, dvs. du är tvungen att skriva in ditt lösenord för att installera den med rootaccess. då kan installationsprogrammet göra vad som helst.
<realubot> Jocke_: Här får du ett bra råd till: 6. Lägg inte till PPA:n utan att veta att PPA:t kommer från en pålitlig källa. Installera aldrig okända deb-filer som du laddar ner på nätet om du inte litar på källan.
<realubot> phibxr: Ja, ja. Visst.
<salmiak> en dialogruta som poppar upp varje gång ett windowsprogram vill spara till en fil nånstanns vore trevligt "är du säker på att Xxxxx får spara i filen X:\Xxxxxx\xxxx?"
<realubot> Jocke_: PPA == Private Package Archive
<realubot> Tror jag. :S
<Philip5> det finns fortfarande maskar, trojaner och exploits som riktar sig mot linux som man får se upp med
<Philip5> de är ju inte virus per definition
<realubot> Jocke_: Det är alltså ett privat förråd med paket till Ubuntu. Som tillägg till alla paket som ingår i Ubuntu och som du söker i med Ubuntu Software Center.
<Jocke_> haha.. tack! förstå inte allt ni pratar om, men jag tar in så mycket som möjligt!
<phibxr> Kort sagt, så länge man har nyckeln till sin egen lägenhet så kan man släppa in vad som helst. Ger man bort nyckeln så är det på egen risk.
<realubot> Jocke_: Det enskilt bästa säkerhetsrådet är nog att ställa in så att ditt system uppdaterar säkerhetsuppdateringar automatiskt.
<realubot> Jocke_: Ouppdaterade program är en säkerhetsrisk.
<realubot> Jocke_: Dessutom MÅSTE du använda starka lösenord: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<realubot> Minst 10 tecken, stora och små bokstäver (inga ord som förekommer i ordböcker, inga namn m.m.), siffror, specialtecken...
<spacebug-> fast jag håller verkligen inte med ang strong passwords på den sidan
<haffe> Hallå där.
<haffe> Är det någon mer än jag som har gigantiska problem med att få ett audigy 2 ZS att fungera i ubuntu?
<haffe> 11.10, det vill säga.
<spacebug-> http://xkcd.com/936/ den är klockren
<realubot> Jocke_: Utan starka lösenord är det här en uppenbar risk: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brute-force_attack
<realubot> Jocke_: Vilket kort och gott bygger på att man låter ett datorprogram testa kombinationer av lösenord för att hitta rätt lösenord.
<realubot> Jocke_: Om du har få tecken (förre än 10 st) eller ett enkelt lösenord (t.ex. fotboll, 123456) så kommer en brute force-attack att knäcka lösenordet.
<realubot> Jocke_: Det finns ett program till Linux som heter apg som hjälper dig skapa starka lösenord.
<realubot> Jocke_: Installera med kommandot: sudo apt-get install apg
<spacebug-> realubot:Enligt min mening är ett lösenord i still med "mammaköperblåbilhopparinte" både säkrare och lättare att komma ihåg än "B9dsvb10X@10"
<realubot> Jocke_: Och kör sedan programmet i Terminalen så här för att generera några förslag på starka lösenord: apg -m 12 -M LNSC
<realubot> spacebug-: Hjärnan har enklare för att tänka i bilder. Om man tänker sig en serie på 5 serierutor där det händer något och har en del av lösenordet per ruta så blir det enklare att komma ihåg än att memorera ett starkt lösen rakt av.
<realubot> spacebug-: Det är ju en klassisk minnesteknik att memorera i bilder istället för i text/ord.
<spacebug-> ja jo precis, men att försöka skapa ett randomlösenord av stora/små bokstäver och tecken är svårt att komma ihåg och lätt att knäcka
<realubot> Jocke_: Gör inte som spacebug- och skriv ut ditt sudo-lösenord på chatten heller: B9dsvb10X@10
<realubot> Det är också en säkerhetsrisk.
<realubot> spacebug-: ;)
<spacebug-> hahah
<realubot> spacebug-: Varför skulle ett sådant här lösen vara enkelt att knäcka: Fu1cigCihoc%
<spacebug-> det är mindre antal tecken är den meningen jag skrev och samtidigt svårare för användaren att komma ihåg. Vart va det stor bokstav nu igen? va det en etta eller ett l? hum
<Jocke_> Haha..! SKönt snack!
<realubot> Jocke_: Ett till säkerhetsråd: 8. Kör inte servertjänster som root, t.ex. en webbserver. Nu finns det väl inga servertjänster som körs som root som standard men men... (eller?)
<phnom> Om man blandar in specialtecken så brukar man ju få ett bra lösenord, och då spelar det ingen större roll vilken ordning bokstäverna kommer i, eftersom dict-attacker är mot kända ord och inte meningar med såna tecken.
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, mindre antal tecken ja, men ändå säkrare för tecknen bildar inget ord som i ditt långa lösen.
<spacebug-> sen går det göra det ännu säkrare genom att köra dom i en sandlådemiljö, tex i en virtuell maskin
<phnom> så typ Ben&Jerry's1942 är ju rätt bra. :P
<phnom> Och lätt att komma ihåg
<realubot> spacebug-: Det här är ju inte säkerT (mammaköperblåbilhopparinte) för alla ord förekommer ju i ordlistor.
<realubot> phibxr: Nej. Ben och Jerry sabbar ju det hela.
<spacebug-> realubot: det går bra mycket snabbare att knäcka ditt lösen än min mening med brute force ;)
<realubot> phibxr: Oj, fel.
<realubot> phnom: Ben och Jerry sabbar ju det hela. Jag tror även att ett årtal är kasst.
<realubot> 194 är myclet bättre än 1942.
<realubot> Jag har använt mig att alla födelseår hos idag levande personer i en brute force-attack.
<andol> realubot: Visst kan det vara säkert att stapla ett (tillräckligt) antal kända ord på varandra. Konceptuellt är det ju ingen skillnad mot ett lösenord där man staplar ett antal kända tecken på varandra. Särskilt inte då ordlistan består utav fler ord än vad det finns tecken.
<realubot> 1842 är nog säkrare. :S
<realubot> andol: Visst. Om man ersätter varje bokstav med ett ord?
<realubot> Varje bokstav i Fu1cigCihoc% ska då ersättas med ett ord?
<andol> realubot: Nej, då det finns betydligt fler ord än det finns bokstäver så behöver du betydligt färre ord än vad du behöver enskilda/slumpmässiga tecken.
<realubot> Då borde lösenordet t.o.m. bli starkare än om man använder Fu1cigCihoc%. Eftersom antalet ord överstiger antalet tecken i alfabetet.
<realubot> Det var kanske det spacebug- menade hela tiden. :S
<realubot> andol: Ja, det är sant.
<realubot> mammaköperblåbilhopparinte motsvarar mer än 5 bokstäver i alfabetet.
<realubot> *6
<realubot> I säkerhet.
<realubot> andol: I.o.f.s. så är olika ord olika vanliga. Om man håller sig till mängden vanliga ord så kryper mängden avsevärt.
<phnom> Blanda in specialtecken i det så blir det ännu jobbigare, och versaler.
<phnom> Mamma&pappablandarblåbåt,eller? t.ex.
<realubot> andol: Det är säkert så att vissa ord är extremt vanliga i folks ordförråd. Sannolikheten för att lösenordet ska bestå av dessa är ju mycket högre.
<spacebug-> det finns ca 170.000 ord i svenskan och sex ord i filjd blir då ett lösenord med 24137569000000000000000000000000 möjliga kombinationer
<realubot> spacebug-: Jo, men som sagt. Du kanske kan utesluta minst hälften av orden då dom är så ovanliga att en person inte använder dom i ett lösenord.
<salmiak> kan vara jobbigt att behöva skriva så långt varje gång bara....
<realubot> Ord som folk ofta stavar fel på använder nog inte folk i lösenord t.ex.
<phibxr> realubot: XKCD om lösenordsstyrka: http://xkcd.com/936/
<spacebug-> salmiak: men samtidigt går det oftast snabbare att skriva en mening av vanliga ord än att skriva massa skumma tecken med och utan shift osv i en följd
<phnom> phibxr: Satt och väntade på den :P
<phibxr> phnom: :D
 * spacebug- pasteade den förut här hehe
<haffe> Ja vad trevligt.
<phnom> Ah, det såg jag inte.
<haffe> Jag fick mitt ljudkort att fungera.
<spacebug-> grattis haffe
<Jocke_> Jag tackar alla som hjälpt mig, får se om jag kommer över på er sida ;)
<phnom> Join the dark side, we have cookies!
<spacebug-> Jocke_: du vill inte komma över till min sida, jag är paranoid :)
<Jocke_> haha, antagligen ;)
<spacebug-> oj nu är det fotboll på tv oxå.. bbl
<realubot> phnom: Det stämmer ju inte. Dom testar ju inte ord för ord utan bokstav för bokstav?
<realubot> 44 bits of entropy.
<realubot> Äsch. Jag kanske inte fattar serien. :)
<realubot> Hur som helst. Det finns mycket statistik på det här med ord. Ord är t.ex. olika vanliga beroende på ordlängden.
<realubot> Det innebär att du i ett lösen som består av ord kan utesluta ord med som är > <ordlängd>
<realubot> Då krymper också mängden.
<realubot> Det är alltså fel att räkna antal ord i språket och sedan jämföra med antal tecken i alfabetet.
<phibxr> sätter du 'kartellbyggare_och_professionell_krokodil' som lösenord tror jag att det tar tillräckligt länge att bruteforca för att de flesta ska ge upp. (sen loggar vi in eftersom vi redan vet lösenordet...)
<realubot> Är det någon här som använder HTTPS Everywhere?
<realubot> https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere
<realubot> Jag har problem med att när man söker på Google och sedan klickar på ett sökresultat så kommer man till Googles startsida och inte till sidan som länken pekar på.
<realubot> Meh. Använder ni inte HTTPS Everywhere?
 * realubot spränger kanalen.
<realubot> *booooooom*
<salmiak> realubot: jag har *tänkt* titta närmare på HTTPS Everywhere senare ~vid tillfälle~ men inte kommit längre än till tanken. sen är ju iofs säkerhet ändå en illusion :-)
<realubot> salmiak: Jag tycker tanken med HTTPS Everywhere är bra så här i FRA-tider m.m. men som sagt pluginet strular lite vilket är mycket irriterande.
<realubot> Om man klickar på en länk i Googles sökresultat så vet man aldrig om man kommer till Googles startsida eller till sidan som länken pekar på.
<realubot> Om man däremot väljer att öppna länken i en ny flik så fungerar det. Så det är en work-around men väldigt omständigt att behöva öppna en ny flik varje gång man klickar på en länk i Google.
<salmiak> aha
<salmiak> nu brukar jag ju iofs ändå alltid öppna googlelänkar i ny flik (eftersom jag brukar trycka fram ett antal innan jag kollar på dem) men ibland kan det ju hända att inte vill det iofs
<realubot> Jag föredrar att öppna länken i samma flik och sedan enkelt backa med Alt-VänsterPil.
<realubot> *+
<realubot> Eller så vet jag kanske att sökresultatet är rätt men söker i.a.f. för att undvika att stava fel i adressen och så öppnar jag länken i samma flik av den anledningen.
<realubot> Vi bord eju ha skickat den här länken till Jocke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Philip5> realubot: jag tycker nästan det hade varit viktigtare att skicka den här länken till honom: http://www.kde.org
<Philip5> :D
<realubot> ClamTK
<realubot> Det är vad Jocke behöver för att känna sig trygg.
<realubot> Philip5: Ja, kanske det.
<Philip5> :)
<realubot> Philip5: Steget mellan Windows och Linux (KDE) kanske är mindre än mellan Windows och Linux (Gnome).
<Philip5> kanske
<realubot> Philip5: Vad är det egentligen som du tycker är så bra med KDE?
<Philip5> upplevelsen
<Philip5> funkar och ser ut som jag vill att det ska göra
<realubot> Ok, vissa program smälter in bättre i KDE? Typ k3b eller vad det heter.
<Philip5> känns modernt
<Philip5> det också kanske
<realubot> Känns inte Unity modernt då? Det är ju jätteflashigt.
<realubot> :)
<Philip5> nja
<realubot> Eller Gnome Shell?
<Philip5> men jag körde också gnome en gång i tiden
<realubot> Modernare än så blir det väl inte?
<Philip5> typ -98
 * salmiak gillar windows98 stenhårt
<realubot> Jag hade helst kört utan GUI ö.h.t. men då måste alla program i Ubuntu Desktop Edition ha en CLI-variant som är minst lika bra som GUI. Det skiter sig redan på webbläsaren...
<salmiak> :-D
<realubot> Hur är det med pdf-läsare i CLI?
<salmiak> det finns nått som automatiskt komverterar loss texten ur pdf:er har jag för mig..... och pdf-filer vill man ju helst slippa iaf jhu..
<realubot> salmiak: Varför vill man slippa pdf:er? Jag hellre emot en pdf än ett .doc-dokument.
<salmiak> realubot: om man inte vill köra en textbaserad webläsare (lynx, links ...), för då är det ju inte cli längre utan snarare TUI, så kan man ju telnetta till webservern och GET websidan man vil ha... sidor som inte är nerkletade med javascript kan man ju läsa så rätt ok...
<salmiak> alla läser/tänker väl html flytande va?
<salmiak> jo fast helst vill man ju ha en ren websida
<realubot> "Zipf’s lag säger att det råder omvänd proportionalitet mellan ords ranking och frekvens. Det innebär att det vanligaste ordet i ett språk (det ord som har rank 1) approximativt påträffas dubbelt så ofta som det näst vanligaste ordet i ett sppråk (rank 2), och tre gånger så ofta som det tredje vanligaste ordet (rank 3), o.s.v.[3] [4] Idag formuleras Zipf's lag ofta så att frekvensen approximativt är
<realubot> Zipf konstaterade även att korta ord är vanligare än långa. [6]. Det leder till att ord förkortas om de blir vanliga som t.ex. bil i stället för automobil."
<realubot> Zipf is a hacker.
<realubot> Språkhacker.
<salmiak> (min hjärna har nästan glömt bort existensen av worddokument...)
<salmiak> hehe
<realubot> Det kommer min hjärna aldrig att göra så länge myndigheter skickar ut filer som .doc-dokument.
<salmiak> borde vara förbjudet....
<realubot> salmiak: Då kan man köra lynx -dump
<realubot> salmiak: Då får man dett snyggt som text i Terminalen.
<realubot> *det
<salmiak> nice :-D
<realubot> Jag trodde Lynx m.m. använder ncurses?
<realubot> som GUI?
<realubot> Det räknar jag som CLI för det är ju det som Irssi använder.
<realubot> Jag är lite av ett statistikfreak faktiskt.
<realubot> Det här är intressant: "Vid undersökningar av svenska texter har man kunnat konstatera att de vanligaste bokstäverna är: e, a, n, t, r, s. När man i stället studerat ordfrekvensen har det visat sig att de vanligaste orden tillhör kategorierna: artiklar, prepositioner, kopula, konjunktioner och pronomen. I svenskan är de vanligaste orden: och, i, en, är, av, det, som, på, att, för. Det har också visat s
<salmiak> realubot: vad är kopula för nått? kopulera känner jag till men.....
<realubot> Det är när ord kopulerar med varandra.
<salmiak> låter logiskt
<realubot> salmiak: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopula
<realubot> Fråga kolon. Kommer Wikipedias grundare att få Nobels fredspris?
<realubot> Den enskilt viktigaste faktorn bakom ökad välfärd i u-länder är ökad kunskap. Wikipedia är ju faktiskt grymt när det kommer till att sprida kunskap. Även om Wikipedias artiklar har faktafel bla bla bla...
<salmiak> va bra då har jag lärt mig nått nytt idag, då kan jag slappna av resten av veckan. fast vänta nu här... veckan är snart slut. shit,
<realubot> bindeverb har jag ju hört talas om.
<realubot> Ryskan saknar bindeverb.
<realubot> Jag realubot. Jag glad.
<salmiak> hehehe
<salmiak> nä om jag skulle ta mig samman och göra nått onyttigt kanske.... se på en film eller nått
<realubot> salmiak: Jag tycker du ska plugga lite så du blir något när du blir stor.
<salmiak> hmm.... om jag skulle plugga hem ett gammalt avsnitt av buck rogers kanske hehe
<realubot> Vad gör du på dagarna? Tar du igen dig efter din hårda skolgång eller jobbar/plugar du?
<realubot> *pluggar
<realubot> Jag är intresserad av språk faktiskt.
<salmiak> jo språk är intressant
<salmiak> om jag vore mer energisk skulle jag försöka lära mig japanska... borde ju finnas nån website som lär ut det tycker man
<realubot> salmiak: Ja, garanterat. Det är mycket man skulle kunna lära sig på Internet men man orkar inte.
<realubot> Man är psykiskt utmattad av allt IRC:ande.
<CasperN> realubot: du borde ta en vit vecka från irc :P
<salmiak> nån rekomendation om man skulle ta programmera lite föresten.... låt oss säg koda en irc-klient i c++ användands av gtk ?
<salmiak> om alltså kan c++ sen förut men inte har en susning när det gäller gtk och så menar jag
<Philip5> salmiak: heja  QT!
<salmiak> :-)
<Philip5> bara du inte tänker använda mono
<salmiak> nä aldrig i livet jag släpper in nått mono på min burk
<salmiak> vore intressant om man kunde programmera så att den vid kompileringen presterar både en gtk-version och en qt-version... hmm...
<CasperN> börja med en backend och gör två frontends då, men varför göra en irc klient? finns det inte vettigare saker att lägga tid på?
<CasperN> är det inte bättre att joina något programprojekt och se om det finns requests på saknade funktioner du kan hugga tag i?
<haffe> salmiak: Är det inte enklar att du använder WX då?
<abrah> oo
<Philip5> haffe: är ju ett och annat program som kör med det men rätt få nystartade program tror jag
<salmiak> hmm ja wxwidgets finns ja... det kanske är det jag ska testa
<Philip5> salmiak: nä go qt!
<salmiak> :-D
<Philip5> qt is da shit!
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> om du kollar hur många program i ubuntus förråd som verkigen använder wx så ser du att det inte är många
<Philip5> filezilla, audacity, hugin och amule är typ de som är någelunda etablerade
<salmiak> CasperN: jo det kan man ju göra också, men kan ju vara trevligt att ha testat skriva nått helt själv också så man vet hur man gör... fast irc-klient kanske blir onödigt stort kanske
<abrah> hur lämanr mna en irsssi netvärk?
 * realubot funderar på att ta en vit vecka från IRC.
<realubot> Det är nog nyttigt för mina hjärnvärden.
<realubot> andol: Så här: /part
<realubot> andol: Shit.
<einand> realubot: varför?
 * realubot sparkar på Tabb-tangenten för att den ska komma igång.
<realubot> einand: Jag känner mig psykiskt utmattad av allt IRC:ande.
<einand> realubot: vem skalljag bli arg på hela nästa vecka?
<realubot> einand: itmannen?
<einand> tja, han tycker jag mest synd om
<realubot> einand: Mm. Han är sjuk.
<realubot> Kanalen trösta itmannen.
<einand> nja, jag tycker mest synd om honom av andra anledningar
<markus_> Dddd dima
<realubot> markus_: Va?
<markus_> Dag Vag - Dimma
<markus_> Jag råkade skriva här var inte planerat
<einand> markus_: bara för att han dog häromdagen?
<realubot> einand: Förklara varför en installation av Ubuntu får en DVD-spelare att sluta fungera i Windows OCH Ubuntu dualboot? Grub?!?
<einand> ingen aning
<markus_> einand: jepp
<swecarp> gokväll
<haffe> Hallå hallå.
<swecarp> allå allå haffe
<Viggo> låter som ett hårdvaruproblem
<swecarp> server overload :-)
<realubot> Vilka risker finns det med att sätta acpi=off som boot-option? Finns det en risk att datorn blir överhettad och börjar brinna?
<phnom> realubot: Nja, de flesta överhettningsskydd är mjukvaruoberoende.
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad gör gurun?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vet du varför jag behöver skriva; env  KWIN_COMPOSE=O kwin --replace för att få igång kwin-effekterna? efter kört kommandon är effekterna påslagna som vanligt vid aktivering.
<arsh> Får inte för mitt liv igång socks5 proxyn från min ubuntu server
<arsh> vad missar jag?
<andol> arsh: Vilken socks5-proxy? Vad har du försökt med?
<arsh> ssh på min ubuntu server
<arsh> ingen router
<arsh> tcp/x11 = yes
<arsh> /var/log/auth.log
<arsh> oj
<arsh> får ingenting att fungera
<Philip5> hur är läget med kurden i stan?
<Kurdistan> Philip5, förträffligt. jag ställde en fråga tidigare.
<Kurdistan> :) du kan svara.
<Philip5> ja du försvann ju så jag kunde ju inte svara och nu vet jag inte om jag vill ;)
<Kurdistan> Philip5, sov med ena ögat öppet. :)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vet faktiskt inte.
<Philip5> har jag inte varit med om
<Kurdistan> Philip5, :( guru Philip5 inte vet detta, då är det något som är fel på moderjord.
<Philip5> Kurdistan: vilken compostion type kör du med?
<realubot> phnom: Mjukvarubaserade? BIOS?
<realubot> phnom: Vad har annars Ubuntu för mjukvarubaserade överhettningsskydd?
<Philip5> realubot: tror det är bios som sköter det
<einand> realubot: all bios är mjukvara ;)
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jag ställde en frååååga. du kan svara NUUU
<Philip5> ;)
<phnom> Ja, det är klart det är mjukvara, men ingen mjukvara som man påverkar genom OSet ^^
<einand> phnom: flesta bioser kan man påverka genom OS
<Kurdistan> Philip5, bör väl vara kwin. eller?
<phnom> einand: Kan du ställa in temperaturgränserna för CPUn, när den ska stänga av osv.?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: jo men är den satt att använda opengl eller xrender?
<einand> phnom: japp
<realubot> einand: I know.
<phnom> einand: Sweet, det kan inte jag, på någon dator jag har haft :P
<phnom> AFAIK
<einand> phnom: alla maskiner som jag haft sedan iaf mitten på 90-talet har det gått på
<Kurdistan> Philip5, sorry opengl.
<phnom> einand,realubot: Såvitt jag vet så finns det en hårdvarusäkring mot överhettning i många CPUer också, den kommer ju slå till ifall det blir ALLDELES för varmt.
<einand> phnom: inte någon cpu jag lekt med
<khem_> halloj
<khem_> nagon har som har pejl pa Python, skulle behova hjalp med ett <10 raders script
<kodein> vad är problemet.
<phnom> einand: Inte lekt med en intel-processor då? ;)
<realubot> phnom: Mm, maybe baby.
<realubot> !aks | khem_
<ubot2`> Factoid 'aks' not found
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> !ask | khem_
<ubot2`> khem_: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<khem_> ture that
<khem_> jag behover ett kort script som laser av argv, kor os.chdir() enligt angiven parameter
<khem_> gor glob.glob(*.txt) och oppnar alla filer som retuneras och skriver ut de tva forsta raderna i den filen
<kodein> hah, den kursen har jag nog också läst.
<realubot> Jag med. Svaret är lätt som en plätt.
<Kurdistan> realubot, b1 verkar ignorera kanalen. är det fortfarande tufft i det personliga planet eller jäklas någon med honom här?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det är nog på det personliga planet, tror jag.
<Kurdistan> realubot, okej. nu ska man kolla på fotboll.
<Kurdistan> må väl.
<realubot> Samma.
 * realubot går ett varv i kanalen, snurrar vant batongen i ena handen, kollar leg och avvisar några Windows-kids innan dom hinner hitta på något bus...
 * realubot visslar.
<realubot> Moderaternas politik är framgångsrik: "Han hänvisar till en nypublicerad OECD-rapport där Sverige lyfts fram som ett av de länder där klassklyftorna växer mest."
<realubot> "Enligt denna granskning gick det under 2010 32 industiarbetarlöner på en genomsnittlig vd-lön. Löneutvecklingen för storbolagens vd:ar har sedan början av 90-talet rusat i höjden. På den tiden gick det cirka 20 industriarbetarlöner på en vd-lön."
<swecarp> realubot:  det är bra att du wisar windows-kidsen vart skåpet skall stå
<einand> realubot: jag som är stor-windows-pundare, får jag hänga kvar?
<swecarp> en väldigt bra länk kolla denna http://www.prisjakt.nu/pryl/ovrigt/1691_fotoshop_driver_med_vart_skoenhetsideal
<einand> phnom: jodå, jag har lekt med intel processorer
<realubot> "Post- och telestyrelsen (PTS) vill låta folk bygga egna lokala gsm-nät genom ett nytt undantag från tillståndsplikten för gsm-användning i 1800 megahertz-bandet."
<realubot> Kommentar?
<realubot> einand: Ja, om du inte hittar på något bus.
<realubot> Varför kallar dom det för Fotoshop?
<phnom> einand: Jo, jag gissade det. De har iaf hårdvara som kan stänga av klockan till CPUn om det blir för varm.
<einand> realubot: coolt *dräggla*
<einand> phnom: tyvär inte, det är mjukvara även det
<phnom> einand: "The Intel Core Duo system also implements hardware-based thermal control. Hardware-based thermal management is intended to handle abnormal thermal conditions and to protect the die from transient effects. Hardware-based thermal control ensures that the CPU will always operate within specified conditions."
<phnom> http://www.intel.com/technology/itj/2006/volume10issue02/art03_power_and_thermal_management/p03_power_management.htm
<realubot> Dags att laga till lite lax och pasta.
<realubot> Viktigt meddelande till kanalen, var det där.
<phnom> Omnomnomnom
<swecarp> hejsan har ett litet problem min lapptop botar inte från cd har tidigare varit inställd på att bota cd först på något konstigt sätt så har bot sekvensen ändrats
<realubot> Hm, fungerar acpi=off i Grub även om man startar Windows?
<realubot> Eller är det linuxspecifikt?
<Kurdistan> realubot, linux-specifik.
<realubot> Aha.
<realubot> :S
<Kurdistan> realubot, det är ju kernel parameter.
<swecarp> jag kör chruncbang på den nu vill testa och se om den orkar med xubuntu
<realubot> swecarp: Har du inte snabbvalsmeny på F2 eller F12?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Mhm.
<swecarp> realubot:  ok jag får öpna bios och kolla
<Kurdistan> realubot, acpi är ju en modul.
<haffe> Så vad exakt är det vi kan hjälpa dig att lösa?
<swecarp> tack hadde fått ett totalt hjärnsläpp problemet löst
<Kurdistan> swecarp, hur går det med crunchbang med openbox (vm)?
<realubot> Kurdistan: Nja. ACPI är ju inte bara en modul.
<realubot> Det är ju BIOS-baserat på något sätt.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ja, det stämmer också.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  jag tycker det funkar bra det lilla jag har använtt det
<Kurdistan> swecarp, crunchbang är bra och minimalistisk.
<realubot> swecarp: Du kan ändra permanent i BIOS eller så har nya datorer ofta en tangent för att få fram en snabbvalsmeny när man startar datorn där man enkelt väljer boot-device.
<nikihr> bra och minimalistiskt är archlinux <3
<Kurdistan> nikihr, stämmer. sedan finns också ubuntu minimal installation.
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> utan de
<Kurdistan> :) blir arch-way men ändå :)ubuntus nybörjarvänlighet
<swecarp> realubot:  jag fick se nu att jag fick vid uppstart val vart datorn skulle bota ifrån
<phnom> Inget fel på arch way ;)
<Kurdistan> realubot, det acpi=off gör att säga till kärnan att stänga av modulen som är i kommunikation med bios.
<Kurdistan> så därför bör det rimligtvis ej påverka windows
<Kurdistan> phnom, absolut inget fel på arch.
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  finns det någon riktigt mini ubuntu xubuntu funkar inte på min thoshiba
<phnom> swecarp: ubuntu server är rätt minimal
<phnom> Då kan du installera vilken fönsterhanterare/DE du vill sen
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ok, jag tänkte att acpi=off på något sätt talade om för BIOS att stänga av ACPI.
<Kurdistan> swecarp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Kurdistan> realubot, du kan ha rätt, men det är inte så jag förstått det hela. någon annan som kan bekräfta hur det står till?
<phnom> Det är nog som Kurdistan tror.
<Kurdistan> phnom, tack. 10-0 kurden. :)
<swecarp> Kurdistan:  skall testa en av dom senare och se om det är någon som funkar
<swecarp> någon stans har jag läst att thoshibas äldre laptops är problem när det gäller linux
<Kurdistan> realubot, du får nog skriva att denna får skriva: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub och göra ändringen med acpi=off där om den ska vara permanent.
<realubot> Kurdistan: Ja.
<realubot> phnom: Du verkar inte säker? Tror du att det är ett religiöst samfund det här eller?
<realubot> phnom: I den här kanalen VET man om acpi=off är linux-specifikt.
<phnom> realubot: Japp, church of Stallmann? Eller har jag kommit helt fel?
<realubot> Det som gör mig konfundersam är att snubbens DVD-spelare slutade fungera i Windows OCH Linux efter att han installerat Ubuntu, säger han.
<realubot> Så det verkar ju som om att Grub påverkar hur Windows fungerar om Grub används som starthanterare.
<phnom> realubot: Eller så kan den ju bara ha gått sönder.
<Kurdistan> realubot, ibland uppstår konstigheter vid dual-boot.
<realubot> phnom: Nej. För när han sätter acpi=off som boot options så fungerar DVD-spelaren i Ubuntu.
<Kurdistan> forumet är ju bra exempel på det
<realubot> Kurdistan: Det måste ju vara Grub som hittar på något. Äh, jag vet inte.
<phnom> realubot: Fick du ut nån mer info än "Det funkar inte?"
<realubot> Det står ju faktiskt: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<realubot> i /etc/grub/default. SÃ¥ det verkar ju vara linux-specifikt.
<realubot> */etc/default/grub
<Silasle> Finns det nåt sätt att använda sin androidtelefon som trådlösa hörlurar, där ljudet strömmas från en ubuntu-dator?
<haffe> Du borde kunna använda pulseaudio på androiden.
<haffe> Och så använda nätverksljud.
<markus_> Silasle: du vill ha allt ljud och inte bara kunna streama t.ex. musik från din dator?
<Philip5> Silasle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXSCys_vNWM
<Philip5> Silasle: kolla på market efter klienter för android som stödjer mpd
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad görs guru?
<spacebug-> Silasle: vill du bara kunna streama musik så finns subsonic
<Silasle> Var borta från datorn ett tag, men jag vill ha allt ljud. Pulseaudioklient verkar inte finnas till android men jag ska kolla på de andra :)
 * realubot går ett varv i kanalen och kollar så att alla fönster är stängda och reglade.
<realubot> Vi har haft problem med Windows-kids som kryper in om nätterna när fönstren står på glänt.
<[Spooky]> Inte kul sånt..
<einand> realubot: jag hade sex med en windows brud en gång, fick äta piller ett halvår för att bli av med allt virus
<spacebug-> realubot: se till att ingen spelar "maskinen - krossa alla fönster" ;)
<realubot> einand: Det förstår jag. Håll dig till linuxchicks.
<realubot> http://www.linuxchick.se/
<spacebug-> Det enda som är bra med windowskillar är att de ofta har öppna backdoors :P
<realubot> Ja. :D
<Silasle> Hmm, fick precis ett mail från en centerpartist angående ACTA där han ville veta varför jag anser att det är ett stort problem. Några ideer vad man ska skriva/fokusera på? :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-01-29
<madbear> förklara det för en bonde?
<madbear> hmm
<Silasle> Jepp, man kan ju försöka
<realubot> Jag har inte koll på ACTA.
<realubot> ACTA, SOPA m.m. Det finns ju hur många som helst.
<Silasle> Som sopa, fast värre :( Enkelt förklarat så ska hollywood och privata bolag få mer makt, och vi "small people ;) " ännu mindre
<Silasle> Om du har 8 minuter över så kolla på den http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ0a37IAW6M&feature=player_embedded
<realubot> Silasle: Maybe this: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/01/we-have-every-right-be-furious-about-acta
<Silasle> Eff :) den ska jag läsa och kolla om man kan köra nån kort svensk sammanfattning...
<realubot> Silasle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=N8Xg_C2YmG0#!
<realubot> Det är ju en pedagogisk video.
<nikihr> ufc nuuuu om en halvtimme :)
<Silasle> realubot: Är ju den som jag skrev om nyss, bara utan det andra skräpet innan och efter :)
<realubot> Silasle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=citzRjwk-sQ
<realubot> Silasle: Ok. Jag har inte hunnit titta på videon du länkade till...
<realubot> ufc?
<nikihr> realubot: ultimate fighting championship :)
<Silasle> Så, nu har jag fixat ett mail till honom, http://pastebin.com/HLEqRk5w , några kommentarer?
<Silasle> Då får man vänta på vad han svarar :)
<phnom> Morrn
<spacebug-> morrn
<einand> Någon som skall se "Äkta människor" i kväll?
<itmannen> Lugnet före stormen
<itmannen> Hos mig alltså
<einand> God förmiddag itmannen.  Hur mås en söndag som denna?
<itmannen> Bara fint
<itmannen> Är ute på drift
<einand> Gött att höra
<einand> itmannen: jasså, vilse eller med flit?
<itmannen> Nä jag med frun på hennes jobb
<einand> Trevligt, vad jobbar hon med?
<itmannen> I Svenska kyrkan bla
<itmannen> Nu börjar folket komma. Så det är bäst att avsluta. Ha de gott
<haffe> Tanzen, tanzen.
<spacebug-> hum
<swecarp> här var det tyst
<phnom> Söndag vettu, folk har bättre saker för sig.
<swecarp> ja det har nog de
<swecarp> själv så testar jag corels nya fotoredigerings program för linux och hitils så funkar det bra för mig  men det är m,ycket att lära sig
<phnom> Jag oljar min stora skärbräda i köket, det säger "sluuuurpp" och sen är oljan borta. Den skivan kan inte ha sett olja på lääänge.
<haffe> DÃ¥ ska vi se.
<haffe> Jag ska ut på jakt efter ett par glasögon.
<markus_> hoppas du hittar
<spacebug-> morrn Philip5
<Philip5> midda
<spacebug-> ok rå
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad gör guru?
<einand> nej, har jag tappat guru statusen
<nikihr> morrn
<arand> !inteunity
<ubot2`> Factoid 'inteunity' not found
<arand> !inteunity
<ubot2`> Factoid 'inteunity' not found
<nikihr> hur kollar jag "titel" och "instance" på ett fönster eller program?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: kom precis hem
<Kurdistan> Philip5, kolla pm. :)
<Philip5> såg det
<Philip5> principen är den samma om man bara vill updatera till en ny upstream release men man kan behöva tweaka byggskripten för att matcha förändringar eller om man vill ändra på byggparametrar och/eller beroenden
<Philip5> vad den faktiskt bygger mot för beroende beror ju på vad du råkar ha installerat på din burk
<Philip5> det behöver inte vara samma som ubuntu satt som beroenden för bygget
<Philip5> för att styra sånt så använder man pbuilder för att bygga vilket jag alltid gör men är lite att lära sig att sätta upp men ger full kontoll
<Kurdistan> Philip5, vad betyder LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1  ?
<Philip5> Kurdistan: och angänden den där forumguiden så bygger de inte paket där plus att de bygger egna nya versioner av ffmpeg och sånt
<Kurdistan> Philip5, har du en bättre?
<Philip5> nej
<Kurdistan> Philip5, LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1  är kwin/kde relaterad.
<Philip5> nej
<Philip5> inte sjäva fenomenet men den där parametern är nog hämtad för kwin
<Philip5> men det är en xorg och opengl grej
<Kurdistan> LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 kwin --replace
<Kurdistan> vad är det den gör?
<Philip5> sätter att opengl inte ska gå direkt från hårdvara till skärm utan via xorg som mellanled
<Philip5> vissa opengl grejer blir gjorda i mjukvara
<Philip5> antagligen i mesa
<Kurdistan> Philip5, okej. är det fix för om man har strul med opengl?
<Kurdistan> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=94026  . sista kommentaren: You can set LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 as environment variable (in scripts run before KDE starts), and KWin will disable direct rendering.
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<realubot> The real deal realubot i back.
<realubot> *is back
<Philip5> Kurdistan: fix och fix. det gör att man inte lägger opengl på ens hårdvara utan låter det skötas av xorg och mesa så det hamnar på cpu mer eller mindre. det kan ju vara både bra och dåligt beroende på hur man ser det och vad man behöver
<Kurdistan> Philip5, okej. danke för förklaringen.
<Kurdistan> är det verkligen någon som kör xrender istället för opengl?
<Kurdistan> nu ska man röra på sig. Philip5 danke för infot. får se om jag orkar bygga vlc.
<realubot> Jag är ju grym på att hjälpa folk i forumet. :D
<realubot> Tänk vilka superdevelopers det kommer bli av dessa users.
<realubot> Varför bygga VLC?
<Philip5> för att visa att man är en l33t haxxor
<MrMind> hejsan. ska åka till sydafrika om någon vecka och har lite funderaringar på att skaffa en vpn-tjänst under vistelsetiden där nere
<einand> urk, samma skit med denna som all annan smärtstillande
<einand> jag blir bäng, orolig och pirrig (negativt pirrig) i kroppen
<einand> MrMind: trevligt
<MrMind> har lite frågor nu och min första fråga är väll om det ens är lagligt där nere?
<einand> MrMind: svårt att tro det är allt för olagligt
<kodein> sydafrika är väl på pappret en demokrati, så det borde väl vara rätt lugnt
<MrMind> okej så bra, hur tror ni det kommer fungera då? har tänkt att köpa någon svensk tjänst men är det ju en bit för trafiken att transporteras så att säga
<Guest34110> hej, vad behöver jag installera på min linux mint-dator för att jag ska komma åt filerna från min macbook. vill både kunna skriva och läsa filerna
<cleamoon> Guest34110, http://support.apple.com/kb/ht2355
<Guest34110> cleamoon: tack, har läst det där förut blev inte mycket klokare för det
<cleamoon> Guest34110, du behöver bara stänga av journaling för att skriva.
<Guest34110> okej, men det är väl inte att föredra eller?
<cleamoon> Guest34110, vet ej... jag har ingen macbook...
<Guest34110> hmm
<cleamoon> Guest34110, stänga av journaling kan ibland leda till olyckor..
<einand> att ha igång journaling på en ssd disk leder till större olyckor
<Guest34110> ja, och det vill jag såklart inte
<Guest34110> jasså? inte bra på ssd?
<Guest34110> varför?
<einand> för filsystemet är inte gjort för att hantera ssd diskars EXTREMT korta livslängd
<einand> när det gäller omskrivningar
<Guest34110> okej, bra att veta
<Guest34110> Är ssd i macbooken och ska bli i mintburken så småningom
<einand> någon som vet om den där wifi-3g grunkan claes olsson säljer är operatörslåst?
<realubot> kodein: http://www.svd.se/nyheter/utrikes/ny-lag-skar-ner-pa-yttrandefrihet-i-sydafrika_6654212.svd
<realubot> "KAPSTADEN Anc-majoriteten i Sydafrikas parlament har godkänt en lag som kraftigt beskär yttrande- och pressfriheten."
<kodein> realubot: jag sa "på pappret".
<kodein> i realiteten är det en demokratur.
<realubot> Mhm.
<realubot> kodein: Jag bara tipsade om lite relevant info.
 * realubot läser på bipacksedeln till einand medicin att det står som vanlig biverkning: bäng
<kodein> realubot: men vad har jag för intresse av det? jag har aldrig tänkt åka dit, eftersom det är det sämsta landet i världen.
<kodein> demokraturer som är bättre: singapore, israel, usa
<realubot> kodein: Gör vad du vill med informationen.
<realubot> kodein: På vilket sätt är USA en demokratur?
<kodein> är det stor skillnad mellan de två partierna som finns?
<realubot> kodein: Det är nog ganska stor skillnad, tror jag.
<kodein> håller de på på bästa sätt att inskränka diverse friheter?
<realubot> Det är nog inte mindre skillnad än mellan vänster-höger i Sverige.
<kodein> dvs ingen alls.
<realubot> Det är en sanning med modifikation.
<realubot> Det beror ju på vad du menar med stor och liten skillnad.
<kodein> mhm.
<einand> realubot: står visserligen som biverkning 1 av tusen
<haffe> Det kunde varit värre.
<haffe> Tänk på brunbjörnarna i nordkorea.
<realubot> einand: Du är den utvalda. Medicinen har valt just dig.
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för medicin?
<realubot> haffe: Brunbjörnarna i Nordkorea är en social konstruktion.
<einand> realubot: smärtstillande bara Tradil
<realubot> einand: Var har du ont?
<einand> realubot: ryggen
<einand> den paja när jag blev påkörd ju
<realubot> Har du undersökt ryggen hos läkaren då?
<einand> japp
<einand> dom som skriver ut smärtstillande till mig
<realubot> Ja, just det. Hur gick det med det där? Den där siffran på beslutet du fick från polisen, var det antalet brott?
<einand> vet inte, åklagaren har fallet nu iaf
<einand> så väntar på dom
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<realubot> Det är inte nerlagt då.
<einand> nix
<realubot> "Tradil är godkänt för symtomatisk behandling för lindring av smärta och inflammation vid artros, menstruationssmärta och mild till måttlig smärta såsom muskuloskeletal smärta. (Tryckt version: 2002;13(1)). "
<realubot> Menstrautionssmärta? Är du säker på att det är ryggen du har fått det mot? ;)
<realubot> Tradil låter som Panodil?
<einand> innehåller dexibuprofen
<realubot> Ok, ok.
<realubot> "Dexibuprofen, det aktiva innehållsämnet i Tradil, tillhör en grupp läkemedel som kallas icke-steroida antiinflammatoriska/antireumatiska medel (NSAID). NSAID-preparat som dexibuprofen används för att lindra smärta och inflammation."
<einand> äter det tillsammans med alvedol, med modifierad utsläpsnivå
<realubot> Vad har hänt med ryggen då? Ser dom något eller medicinerar dom bara med en standardmedicin i brist på annat?
<einand> förskjuten kota som ger issiash smärtor
<realubot> Aj, är det så allvarligt?
<realubot> En förskjuten kota är ju ingen lek?
<einand> får se
<realubot> Hur löser man det om det inte går tillbaka av sig självt?
<einand> vet inte, skall påbörja min första reablithering hos sjukgymnast på onsdag
<realubot> Ok. Har ni sjukgymnastik där du bor?
<realubot> PÃ¥ vischan...
<einand> ja
<realubot> Ok.
<Merley> God afton.
<haffe> Hallå.
<Merley> Har kommit fram till (tror jag) att eftersom att Deluge hinner starta per InitScript före min externa HDD hinner bli mount'ad så måste jag re-check'a varje .torrent efter reboot. Det jag undrar nu är om det går att lägga någon liten delay på det hela, ca 30 sekunder eller så? :s
<realubot> Merley: Det är väl bara att skapa ett skript och lägga in sleep 60 för att fördröja starten.
<realubot> Du startar Deluge med init.d?
<realubot> Merley: Typ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto#Writing_Services
<realubot> sleep 30 && deluge
<realubot> för att fördröja starten 30 s.
<realubot> Sedan får du ju ta bort Deluge vanliga autoatart också.
<realubot> *autostart
<realubot> Någon som har en bättre idé?
<Merley> Går inte att trolla in detta kommando i den befintliga deluge-daemonfilen som redan är skapad? :D
<Merley> "Det är väl bara att" är för användare who actually knows shit, vilket jag inte gör. ;)
<realubot> Merley: Eller så kanske det går att lösa problemet genom att sätta en annan runlevel?
<realubot> Merley: Eller runlevel kanske är något helt annat. :S
<Merley> Maybe!
<Merley> http://pastebin.com/9Zmd4qBN <- SÃ¥ ser det ut nu, anyhow
<realubot> Det är "väl bara att" slänga in sleep 60 på raden under #!/bin/sh
<realubot> Så sover skriptet 1 min innan det fortsätter och då kanske allt annat hinnder starta upp?
<realubot> sleep 30 för 30 sekunder om du hellre föredrar det.
<realubot> Problemet blir ju att då kommer det ta 30-60s att starta om deluge när systemet körs också. Så det kanske är bättre att leta upp exakt vilken del av koden som startar deluge första gången.
<realubot> Merley: Du lägger nog in det bäst i koden under: # Function that starts the daemon/service
<Merley> # Function that starts the daemon/service
<Merley> #
<Merley> sleep 30 && deluge
<Merley> do_start()
<Merley> SÃ¥.. Eller..? :$
<realubot> Nej. inte deluge
<realubot> Det ska inte vara med.
<realubot> Bara sleep 30
<realubot> Mellan rad 59 och rad 60.
<realubot> Nej, mellan rad 60 och 61 lägger du in sleep 30
<realubot> Så det ser ut så här:
<realubot> do_start()
<realubot> {
<realubot> sleep 30
<realubot>    # Return
<Merley> Spankz
<Merley> LÃ¥tom oss nu prova.
<realubot> Problemet blir att om du startar om deluged när systemet körs så kommer du också behöva vänta 30s.
<realubot> Merley: Ja, det ska bli intressant att se.
<Merley> Är tänkt att deluged ska vara igång pretty much alltid (förutom de första 30 sekundrarna efter boot). :P
<realubot> Merley:  cat /var/log/syslog | grep deluge
<realubot> Merley: Det kommandot kanske get lite info om vad som händer med deluged under uppstart.
<Merley> We shall see!
<Merley> Rebootin'
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Om inte detta fungerar så kan du ju alltid lägga in en recheck som ett init.d-skript.
<Merley> Appears to be working. :D
<realubot> Merley: Mm, men det är ett fulhack eftersom /etc/init.d/deluged restart
<realubot> Också kommer att fördröjas 30s.
<Merley> Känns som om allt jag gjort på denna HTPC är ett fulhack. :P
<realubot> Lösningen på det problemet är att du lägger in sleep på exakt rätt ställe i koden, d.v.s. så att sleep bara körs när deluged startar första gången.
<realubot> Eller att du lägger in en funktion för att se om systemet startar eller har varit igång x minuter, typ.
<realubot> Merley: Jag vet inte vilken lösning som är bäst men detta verkar ju fungera då.
<Merley> Mm. :)
<Merley> Tar så lång tid att re-check'a 1.5 TB data över USB
<realubot> Merley: Jag förstår det.
<Merley> Tack för din hjälp!
<realubot> Merley: No problem.
<realubot> Jag hoppas att fulhacket fungerar.
<Merley> Försökte få en syl i vädret i #ubuntu först men... Mnja.
<Merley> :P
<realubot> Det är ofta fullt ös där.
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Philip5> x_link: woohooo! dancing king!
<x_link> Hehe yeah that's me =)
<x_link> Philip5: Mitt dansande har varit jäkligt stabilt på sistone måste du hålla med om =)
 * realubot gör helikoptern åt x_links dans.
<Philip5> x_link: jajamen
<Guest68409> hur startar jag program på min servers X? Vill inte xforwarda utan kunna starta /usr/bin/app på servern
<realubot> Guest68409: Du startar väl med ett kommando i Serverns Terminal?
<realubot> app
<realubot> Helt enkelt?
<Guest68409> fungerar inte för mig, den vill connecta till display:0
<realubot> Skumt.
<nikihr> Zambezi: vaken? :)
<nikihr> halloj
<Guest68409> realubot: varför är det skumt?
<Guest68409> realubot: http://pastebin.ca/2107606
<realubot> nikihr: Skepp ohoj!
<realubot> Guest68409: Din pastbin fungerar inte här.
<realubot> *pastebin
<realubot> Guest68409: Använd http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Merley> Fungerar för mig. :s
<Guest68409> Fungerar fint här också, lyckades få till det.
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-21
<hplc> har 3 ljudkort över, nåt kul man kan göra med dom?
<K350> hplc: vad är det för ljudkort?
<hplc> läste nånstans att man kan köra paket-radio med såna
<hplc> K350, soundblaster pci128, soundblaster live 6.1 och......
<hplc> det tredje vette fasen
<hplc> står inte mycket på det
<K350> hplc: soptunnan.
<hplc> ok
<hplc> dags för reboot
<hplc> bbl
<realubot> Ljudkort?
<realubot> Vem har ett ljudkort annat än integrerat på moderkortet?
<hplc> hej, jag undrar om nån kan rekommendera en lättläst irc klient, i större kanaler är det svårt för mig att se vad som skrivs, behöver lätt-inställda stödlinjer, radbrytning och färger
<hermann_> Terminalbaserad eller går det med GUI?
<hplc> hermann_, mja det är vilket som, det mest pedagogiska är det viktigaste
<dajune> hplc: X-chat är populärt
<dajune> Xchat
<hermann_> mjo det e rätt gött, sitter på Windows maskin och det fungerar ok
<dajune> om man nu vill ha GUI tänkte jag på eftersom hplc sa "pedagogiskt" :)
<dajune> kör själv irssi
<hermann_> jo irssi är inte så Pedagogiskt :)
<hplc> nja "pedagogiken" är ju det som JAG vill konfa till MIN uppfattning om pedagogiskt
<hplc> d.v.s jag vill bestämma hur ofta stödlinjer ska skrivas in
<hplc> om stavningskontrollen ska vara påslagen
<hplc> att både nicks och inlägg syns med färger
<hermann_> Jag har inte micklat mycked med Xchat så jag vet inte om det går att ordna, men via webguit här på windows är det väldigt få alternativ
<hermann_> det kan ju vara en avskalad version
<hplc> hermann_, instämmer, kör det här på pcbsd
<K350> hur gö rman en backstick på ett svenskt tangentbord?
<hermann_> \ så
<hermann_> Alt Gr +
<K350> nej inte en sån
<K350> en backtick
<dajune> `
<dajune> sån
<K350> ser ungefär -nästan - ut som en sån här  '
<hplc> ` ' ´
<hermann_> skift och den till höger om + är det på min
<K350> voila!
<hplc> används väl mest i shellscripting för att markera att nåt ska exekveras tror jag
<K350> ja som alternativ till måsvingen {
<hplc> irssi? är den väldigt konfigurerbar?
<hplc> trodde mest måsvingen användes i äkta programmering
<dajune> hplc: extremt
<hplc> dajune, tack
<K350> hplc: jepp. Har använt irssi i evigheter. Älskar den.
<K350> hplc: naje jag anväder måsvingen i shell för att t.ex expandera en sträng...so to speak
<hplc> K350, det är så svårt för mig med synstörningar att hålla reda på stora chattrum utan stödlinjer och färger
<hplc> K350, ok
<K350> hplc: när du ändå hållerpå installera mutt också. bästa e-post läsaren EVER!!!!
<K350> hplc: är du synskadad?
<hplc> K350, bara den inte är lika knasig som default bash "mail" :s
<hplc> K350, ja, efter hjärnblödningen
<K350> hplc: nä,  men det är ett textlägesprogram. snyggt är det också
<hplc> och eftersom det kommer och går och ändrar sig kan man inte justera felet
<K350> hplc: hjörnblödning! oj oj...låter läskigt
<K350> hplc: jag ser också dåligt
<hplc> ja, det helt knäppt när jag vaknade efter operationen, allting var böjt, väggar, tak golv, allt
<hplc> såg ut som om det var av modell-lera
<K350> hplc: men inte nu längre?
<hplc> K350, nä eller inte lika illa, men jag ser ofta fel, läser om, ser sånt som inte finns
<hplc> därför jag måste ha air condition
<hplc> kan inte öppna fönstret på sommaren, jag jagar på äkta flugor och såna som inte finns, men så länge fönstret är stängt vet jag att flugorna inte finns på riktigt
<hplc> då ska vi se, irssi uppe och snurrar, lite VI feeling
<hplc> hmm [(status)] den var värre, vanlig /join /server /msg på den raden?
<K350> hplc: nä irssi är ingenting i närheten av VI
<K350> hplc: kolla på irssi.org de tär en jättebra sida för starters. de har ävne många teman och scripts du kan anävnda
<hplc> K350, ja, jag är där
<hplc> aha konfig sköts av SET kommandon
<hplc> kan man köra både irssi och xchat samtidigt? xchat för små kanaler och irssi för de tillfällen man behöver gå in i stora, eller gör båda anspråk på port 6667 och krashar?
<Barre> hplc: det går utmärkt, det är IRC-server so mkör på 6667 inte klienterna, de får en unik port.
<Barre> kanske blir strul (det vet jag inte) om/när du loggar in på freenode
<hplc> satte irssi till att använda 6668
<hplc> verkar fungera
<Barre> det fungerar för att servern lyssnar även på prt 6668. det hade inte varit nödvändigt eftersom klienterna får en dynamiskt tilldelad port på klienten =)
<nighter> Ja, irc servrarna brukar ofta ha fler portar öppna men 6667 är standard porten.
<hplc> nån som är väldigt duktig på filmer här? skulle behöva hjälp att hitta en titel på ett soundtrack
<einand> hplc: listar inte imdb alla soundstrack i en film?
<hplc> jag vet inte vad låten heter, eller ens bandet, bara att filmen heter ghostship
<hplc> och strax efter mitten av filmen är det nån death metal låt eller vad det nu heter
<einand> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0288477/soundtrack
<einand> hplc: kolla om låtarna finns på spotify
<hplc> jag har inte spotify
<hplc> det är ju bara för betalande prenumeranter
<einand> fungerar utmärkt 20 timmar i månaden gratis
<hermann_> hplc, http://grooveshark.com
<hplc> hittade den :)
<einand> någon här som känner till it-hantverkarn, och vad ni tycker om dom?
<gaisten> einand: dryga jävlar :)
<gaisten> einand: var på intervju en gång, när jag sa att jag var intresserad och kunde linux så fick jag gå nästan direkt.
<gaisten> men hur dom är som konsulter vet jag inte
<hplc> om dom tar det som en nackdel och inte en merit så blir i alla fall jag tveksam
<gaisten> hplc: precis, jag kände att då var dom inget att ha endå
<gaisten> microsoft slynor
<hplc> näe, ett jobb man gillar är ju ett jobb man vill ha, men den attityden klarar man sig utan
<gaisten> absolut
 * hplc har bara 9 dagar internet kvar, vad ska man ladda ner tro?
 * hplc har lust att dammsuga distrowatch och alla sublevels som finns
<gaisten> blir väl drygt att söka information till alla de distarna utan internet :)
<gaisten> om man fastnar vill säga
<hexabit> hplc: Varför blir du utan internet?
<hplc> hexabit, jag ska bli överförd till ett gruppboende, och ingen har kunnat svara på om det finns nåt internet
<hexabit> hplc: Aha ok, usch inte roligt utan internet. :)
<hexabit> hplc: Du får skaffa comviq-surf försäkerhetsskull.
<hexabit> hplc: Har förmig att jag betalade 350kr för modemet+en månads surf när jag köpte min. :)
<hplc> hexabit, jag har ju en så där usb modem med ett sim, men vet inte om det fungerar alls längre
<hexabit> hplc: Aaa ok, vi får hoppas att den fungerar. Bäst att testa snart då kanske. Hoppas att det går bra iallafall. :)
<hplc> mjo
<hplc> äsch den här fungerade inte
<hplc> var får man tag på den där comviq grejen?
<hexabit> hplc: På Pressbyrån.
<hexabit> hplc: och ICA tror jag.
<hplc> hexabit, sedär, dit hittar t.o.m jag :)
<hexabit> hplc: heheh härligt! :)
<hplc> mm hmm...synd, hade viljat se om den här hade kunnat fungera som en failover lösning om ordinarie WAN går ner här
<hplc> typ CARP eller nåt
<hexabit> hplc: Vad har du råkat ut för? Gruppboende=Rehab antar jag?
<hplc> hexabit, näe men nu är jag såpass illa att jag inte kan arbeta mer, och kan aldrig få egen lägenhet utan jobb och inkomst
<hplc> dessutom tillhör jag nu LSS
<hexabit> hplc: Ok. LÃ¥ter inget vidare. :(
<hexabit> hplc: Men du får mycket tid över till datorer nu då iallafall. :)
<hplc> ja det har jag haft sen hjärnblödningen, och gruppboende är bättre än husvagn och inneboende
<hexabit> hplc: Ja gruppboende verkar ju lite roligare och så får du ju sällskap också :)
<hplc> hexabit, ja exakt
<hexabit> hplc: Hoppas att någon där också är intresserad av datorer :)
<hplc> ja det vore ju det bästa :)
<hexabit> hplc: Kommer bli jättebra tror jag. :)
<hplc> jo, har bott i en gammal prästgård lite för länge nu
<hexabit> hplc: Ok, ja det låter inte så kul. Lite spökvibbar får jag när jag hör "prästgård" :)
<hplc> mjo
<hplc> det slår i dörrarna på natten
<hexabit> hplc: hehehe trevligt att försöka sova då...
<hplc> och matsalsbordet har hoppat till en gång
<hplc> tja benzo så går det med
<hexabit> hplc: Hehehe ush.
<hexabit> hplc: benzo, vad är det? Sömntabletter?
<hplc> hög musik och lugnande tabletter så bryr man sig inte så mycket
<hexabit> hplc: Aaa ok
<hplc> temesta är starkt lugnande mot panikångest
<hexabit> hplc: ok :)
<HeMan> Barre: vet du vad SMI-S är?
<hplc> HeMan, är inte det beteckningen på en antennanslutnings standard?
<HeMan> hplc: verkar vara någon form av standard för att administrera storage-lösningar, både switchar och lagringsskåp
<hplc> kunde svurit på att SMI var en stardard för antenner
<HeMan> smi-s är https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Storage_Management_Initiative_%E2%80%93_Specification
<HeMan> men jag vet inte vad det innebär ändå
<HeMan> SMA är däremot en antenn-standard
<Barre> HeMan: ja
<HeMan> Barre: är det nått att ha eller har man bara det för att någon bestämt att man måste det?
 * hplc erkänner sig besegrad
<Barre> HeMan: SMI-S är en standard (framtagen av SNIA tror jag bestämt) som var tänkt att underlätta för storage-admins att automatisera vissa saker (provisioning, monitoring, snapshots, clones, etc..). Så skriptar jag mot SMI-S så spelar det ingen roll om det står EMC, HDS, HP, NetApp, etc.. jag behöver inte ändra i mina rutiner så länge alla supportar SMI-S
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<Barre> HeMan: i verkligheten så är det dessvärre inte riktigt så....
<HeMan> Barre: det var min följdfråga; "funkar det i verkligheten då?"
<Barre> HeMan: ja, det fungerar. Men eftersom alla tillverkare (inklusive oss) implementerar nya features & functions snabbare än vad standarden hinner med så tenderar de flesta att använda native-tools
<HeMan> Barre: ah
<HeMan> Barre: just features är väl en sellingpoint så då kan jag gott tänka mig att standarden är lite efter
<Barre> HeMan: det är inte bara en sellingpoint, det är teknikldrivna upphandlingar som sker i detta avlånga land. Många coola feratures = coolt och bra :|
<Barre> HeMan: .... det är alltså ett måste
<einand> stabilitet är andra hans prio, om det finns coola funktioner
<Barre> stabilitet borde inte vara topp... enligt mig  ( och jag har ju alltid rätt, så facit alltså) så är prioriteten. 1) integritet 2) tillgänglighet 3) prestanda     features and functions är bara saker som är till för att minska kostnaderna (eller bibehålla kosten och öka integritet, tillgänglighet och prestanda)
<einand> jag ser nog tillgänglihet före prestanda
<einand> dyrare om det tar nere 4 minuter, än att det tar 2 minuter att komma åt informationen
<Barre> och om du läser det jag skriver så anser jag också det
<einand> du säger ju att det inte borde vara i topp
<Barre> nej, integriteten är viktigare än tillgängligheten.
<einand> inget går att prioritera bort
<Barre> jag har hällre ett filsystem som är offline än ett korrupt filsystem som är online
<Barre> hällre = hellre + helt :)
<Barre> så klart det går att prioritera, faktum är att du måste prioritera
<einand> fast nu räknar jag in stabilitet, i hela kittet, inte bara online
<einand> får man korupt filsystem är det inte stabilt ;)
<einand> men jag betalar häldre i prestanda, så den situationen inte uppstår
<Barre> ahh.. då förstår jag. Vi brukar oftast skilja på dem eftersom det är olika tekniker för att lösa behoven..
<einand> jag tänker som "användare" jag vet inte varför en tjänst är nere
<Barre> sant
<einand> skiter i om det är en traktor som dragit en fiber, eller en hårdisk som buldozats
 * einand har ingen aning om hur man sköter Barres jobb, men han är rejält duktig på att vara gnällig kund ;)
<Barre> men om man, som HeMan gör, skriver en RFQ så är det lagringstekniker vi pratar om.. inte bulldozers (även om vi faktiskt levererar både lagring och bulldozers :D)
<Barre> my bad... blandar ihop kanaler... sorry einand & HeMan
<einand> ok
<einand> tja, var en intressant diskution ändå
<Barre> =)
<HeMan> nu är det för hpc så det är prestanda, prestanda, prestanda och prestanda först
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> ett av kraven är att kunna plocka bort redundans, snapshot och backup på dataset för att inte dräpa miljön
<HeMan> gjorde ett överslag och förändringstakten är mellan 1 och 2 TB per dygn
<einand> HeMan: är det inte så för alla idag, tyvär?
<HeMan> einand: inte enligt storage-gruppen som jag jobbar med, de flesta har inte i närheten av lika hårda krav
<einand> ok
<Peyam> Hej grabbisar
<Peyam> läget?
<hplc> hej
<Peyam> va händer
<hplc> vilodags, så läget är snart horisontellt
<Peyam> snart?
<Peyam> jag vakna för en stund sen
<hplc> mja precis ätit en lunch-låde-grej
<Peyam> sött
<hplc> näe, det står "diabetiker" på lådorna
<Peyam> ojdå
<hplc> ja dom fatta fel, dietisten sa att jag ska undvika socker (vikten), dom trodde hon menade diabetes
<Peyam> ojdå
<hplc> så all mat jag får står det diabetiker på
<hplc> nåja sängdags, bbl, take care :)
<Peyam> bbl?
<Peyam> vart ska du
<hplc> "Be Back Later"
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> okej
<hplc> till sängen och vila
<Peyam> okej.. kom tillbax sen
<hplc> yes
<ehlu> Gokväll
<Peyam> godkväll
<ehlu>  18:50:15 up 8 days,  2:57,  4 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.02, 0.05
<ehlu> Oups
<Peyam> vad betyder dessa konstiga siffror?
<ehlu> Klockan är 18:50 min "server" har varit uppe i 8 dagar osv osv
<Peyam> vadå för server
<ehlu> vadåra?
<Peyam> svara bara
<ehlu> Varför skulle jag?
<Peyam> jag ställer frågorna här
<ehlu> Haha
<ehlu> Det är min vps som jag hyr, något mer?
<Peyam> bra
<Peyam> !
<ehlu> Tönt
<Peyam> Vem kallar du Tönt?
<ehlu> Peyam:
<Peyam> Får nästan lust och permanent banna dig
<ehlu> Vart ska du banna mig ifrån?
<ehlu> ?
<Kimmen> från Internet!?
<ehlu> Haha!
<Kimmen> =D
<ehlu> Peyam: Hallå? Vart ska tönten banna mig ifrån?
 * ehlu tror att Peyam sitter och tänker så det knakar nu...
<Peyam> jag förlåter dig den här gången
<Peyam> å"tal om knakande så knakar min hake som fan
<ehlu> Försöker du lura mig att du kan banna mig från den här kanalen?
<ehlu> Hahaha årets skämt
<realubot> Hallå tjejer.
<ehlu> Hoho :)
<Peyam> Jag förlåter som sagt men nästa gång om du ska hota sveriges security blir du bannad permanent
<ehlu> Har jag hotat dig? Jag har kallat dig tönt, och jag kallar dig tönt igen. Tönt tönt tönt!!!
<realubot> Peyam: Vad jiddrar du om?
<realubot> Banna? Permanent?
<ehlu> realubot: Han är knäpp
 * realubot kopplar polisgrepp på Peyam.
<ehlu> Satte en ignore på honom för ett par dagar sen, men ville ha lite måndagshumor så jag tog bort den :)
<realubot> Peyam: Lugna ner dig.
<Peyam> realubot: ehlu påstod at han har gjort en nätverk som kan hacka in sig på säpo och ta info
<realubot> Peyam: Annars får du följa med till stationen.
<Peyam> Jag skojar med honom daaaaaaaaaah -.-
 * ehlu Är så jävla rädd för Peyam 
<Peyam> ehlu: sluta kalla mig terrorist
<Peyam> tack
<Peyam> annars blir du bannad nästa gång
<ehlu> Terrorist är du inte, men horunge :)
<Peyam> meh ehlu fattar du inte skämt?
<ehlu> Jodå, jag är en mycket skämtsam människa :)
<Peyam> du kallade mig horunge :(
<realubot> ehlu: Hur länge har du hängt här i kanalen?
<realubot> Jag vet inte om jag känner igen dig.
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=LHJLaVXZrz4  tjejer till dig
<ehlu> realubot: Jag har tidigare gått under ett annat nick :)
<ehlu> Men 4-5 år kanske
<realubot> ehlu: Jaha. Vilket var det då? Eller är det hemligt?
<ehlu> realubot: En vacker dag ska jag avslöja det :)
<ehlu> Dom som vet dom vet ;)
<Peyam> ja hängt här sen ja var 17
<Peyam> 7 år blir det :O
<Peyam> 17 eller 18
<Peyam> 17 tror ja
<ehlu> Kul för dig :)
<Peyam> ingen kallat mig horunge
<Peyam> även på skoj :(
<ehlu> Fast jag skojade inte :)
<Peyam> folk som svär de förstör sig själva
<Zambezi> Peyam: Sju år sa du? Under samma nick?
<Peyam> Zambezi: nej fan
<Peyam> olika faktiskt.
<Peyam> x_link känner ja igen
<Peyam> det var en annan tjej som hade servrar hemma o hon hade bligg också
<Peyam> minn ej va hon va
<Peyam> känner igen realubot också.
<Peyam> inte hlu
<Peyam> ehlu:
<Zambezi> Peyam: Vad har du nickat innan då?
<Peyam> och en annan kille osm va bra på matte. han hängde på #math också
<Peyam> Kurden
<Peyam> Payam30
<ehlu> Och du har varit här i 7 år?
<Peyam> inte konstant som resten av er som inte stänger av datorn
<Peyam> men varannan dag har ja vart här
<ehlu> I 7 år?
<Peyam> approximativt
<ehlu> Okej, fint ord :)
<ehlu> Jag påstår att du ljuger :)
<Zambezi> Peyam: Då har du hängt här under kanalens gulddagar innan någon fick hjärnblödning angående offtopic.
<Peyam> haha ja jag minns att det var liv här
<Peyam> #ubuntu kanalen var galet! man kunde inte få hjälp där
<ehlu> Peyam: Vem var det som förstörde stämningen?
<Peyam> det var ngn som kallade mig horunge .
<ehlu> JAG!
<Peyam> du borde sluta med det!
<ehlu> Varför?
<ehlu> Gillar inte lögnare
<Peyam> för det e inte fint! och folk tappar resepkt för dej.
<Peyam> Gilla inte . det e ditt problem
<Peyam> realubot: görs?
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFLw8aH-M2w
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFLw8aH-M2w det e mitt svar till dej ehlu
<realubot> Peyam: Kollar på Guldbagggalan.
<realubot> Peyam: Du då?
<Peyam> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/80487067/
<ehlu> Ignore på Peyam igen :)
<Peyam> tack
<Peyam> Gubbar
<Peyam> jag skriver en mening kan ni läsa det?
<Peyam> ashhado la ilaha illalla wa ashhado ana mohammadan rasololla
<Peyam> läs den här!
<Peyam> säg till när ni e klara
<tobbe_> klar
<Peyam> minst 3 st måste läsa
<tobbe_> jag har läst den 3ggr ;)
<Peyam> nej men 3 olika personer..
<Peyam> vi ska jämföra
<tobbe_> haha
<Peyam> realubot: kan du läsa va djag skrev_?
<Peyam> tobbe_: När du läst den här meningen så blir du automatisk muslim
<Peyam> så grattis
<Peyam> så slipper jag helvetet
<tobbe_> hade ju ingen tro innan så varför inte ;)
<Peyam> tack gubben
<tobbe_> haha
<Peyam> hoppas du kan sprida det så du också slipper helvetet
<tobbe_> e inte mkt för spam ;)
<Peyam> -.-
<tobbe_> ne nu ska jag gå ner o steka bacon ;)
<Peyam> smaklig måltid
<tobbe_> tack o bock
<maxjezy> hello, finns den där musfunktionen som gör så man kan placera ut ett sikte och dra musen ned/upp för att "scrolla" i websidor till linux också?
<maxjezy> mellanknappsklick grejen i windows
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-22
<Peyam> Qt är amazing
<larsemil> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2013/01/valve-suggesting-windows-users-to-try.html
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> HeMan: god morgon
<larsemil> HeMan: också haft en tuff natt?
<larsemil> HeMan: min dotter vaknade två gånger i timmen, hela natten.
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<bamsefar> Morrn
<HeMan> larsemil: inte riktigt lika jobbig som din gissar jag
<Coffe> god morgon
<Coffe> skönt mina barn har växt upp
<MarkusDBX> larsemil: +1 till valve
<larsemil> provade steam nu
<larsemil> lite dåligt spelutbud måste jag säga
<hexabit> larsemil: Har du också en liten bebis? :)
<hexabit> larsemil: Min är 4månader nu.
<hexabit> larsemil: Vaknar ca 2-3ggr per natt och vill äta
<larsemil> hexabit: jag har en liten bebis. Men nu var det min treåring som vaknade. lite argare än bebisen. :D
<MarkusDBX> man drar sig lite för att skaffa barn. Det går inte att lösa ätandet med lite cron, bash en tellstick från kjell, några nexa-brytare och en moddad foderautomat?
<hexabit> larsemil: hehehe ok, ja dom kan ju vara lite arga i den åldern :)
<larsemil> annars älskar jag att ha bebis i huset.
<larsemil> för att inte tala om hur kurvig sambon blir.
<hexabit> larsemil: Samma här!! :)
<hexabit> l[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[C[Carsemil: Sant!! Kurviga skall dom vara.
<larsemil> japp japp.
<einand> någon som vet ett bra översättningsprogram, där man kan typ ha två dokument samtidigt brevid varandra, där båda dokumenten "scrollas" lägs jämsides
<hume> hello.... nån inne som är bra på virtualbox?
<larsemil> oGG är
<hume> och oGG är inte här......
<andol> !ask | hume
<ubot2> hume: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<hume> men det där var ju en fråga?
<hume> :)
<Barre> hehe
<hume> okej... jag har en ny ubuntu 12.10 maskin med virtualbox installarat, win7 som guest-system - men gäste kommer inte åt nätet
<hume> vad kan det vara för fel? adaptern i V-box är Adapter 1: Intel PRO/1000 MT Desktop (NAT). Exakt samma inställning på min laptop fungerar bra
<Barre> bryggat, NAT:at, Host-Only eller INternal network konfigurerat?
<Barre> ahh.. NAT
<hume> NAT
<hume> har kört med default-inställlningen, som många gånger förr, men detta är första gången det inte funkar
<hume> ska jag testa med nåt annat? jag förstår inte riktigt vad de olika alternativen betyder....
<hume> felet anges i Win7, felsökningen, som att DNS-servern inte svarar.  På nåt sätt verkar den kunna hitta en samba-delning på mitt nätverk men den visar inga filer i den. I'm lost.... hur kan jag felsöka?
<larsemil> hume: kan du pinga ipadresser?
<larsemil> hume: 8.8.8.8 te.x
<hume> verkar ha lösts nu - jag laddade ner oracles paket som är 4.2.6, och ersatte ubuntu-paketet som var 4.1.18
<hume> nu funkar det
<larsemil> 0/
<hume> men.... jag kan inte installera linux i en ny maskin... kör i en live-DVD men den fryser efter första spalsh screen eller första menyn....:(
<realubot> hume: Du kan ju testa att installera med nomodeset.
<hume> var ställer jag in det?
<realubot> Det går att välja innan du startar installationen där du väljer mellan att prova Ubuntu och att installera Ubuntu.
<realubot> hume: http://i.stack.imgur.com/yNzA1.png
<realubot> hume: F6 där och sedan nomodeset.
<hume> ok, och vad betyder det?
<realubot> Därefter startar du installationen.
<realubot> hume: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<realubot> Läs svaret där.
<realubot> Det är en chansning.
<hume> testar
<realubot> Jag har inte en susning om det hjälper men det skadar inte att prov.
<realubot> hume: Annars så kanske skivan är felbränd
<realubot> ?
<hume> fast det var egentligen mint jag skulle installera...:)
<realubot> Testa att installera från USB och kontrollera med md5sum att hash-summan på iso-filen är korrekt innan du skapar det bootbara USB-minnet.
<realubot> Det är dock mer troligt att skivan har blivit felbränd än att hash-summan är fel på ios-filen.
<einand> hume: samma grej med mint
<realubot> hume: Använder du DVD eller USB för att installera Mint?
<hume> dvd-iso
<realubot> Okej.
<hume> har mate-dvd:n, och det är ingen meny i den som kommer upp. Automativ boot in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 seconds.... sen inget alls
<realubot> hume: Har du möjlighet att testa skivan på en annan dator?
<hume> inte enkelt
<realubot> hume: Är du säker på att DVD-spelaren på datorn fungerar korrekt? Går det t.ex. att boota en Ubuntu Live från DVD-spelaren?
<realubot> hume: Om det är en återskrivningsbar DVD så kan du alltid testa att bränna om skivan.
<realubot> hume: Eller bränna en ny om du inte är rädd för att slösa DVD.
<hume> realubot, kör med iso-filen.
<realubot> hume: Där ser du md5sum-värdet.
<realubot> hume: http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=120
<hume> ah... nu fick jag fram nåt med F6
<hume> bootade i compatibility mode (?) och då säger den: This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: pae
<realubot> Kör det här kommandot på iso-filen: md5sum /path/to/file.iso | grep "25277a6e655b638ae20e54249a6edf14"
<realubot> Om du får träff så stämmer md5sum.
<realubot> Då är iso-filen i.a.f. inte korrupt.
<realubot> Om du har 64-bitars MATE. Annars får du byta ut summan mot den för 32-bitars MATE.
<realubot> hume: Använder du 32-bitars?
<hume> 32-bitars
<realubot> Har du 32-bitars processor då?
<realubot> hume: Testa annars med 64-bitars MATE: http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/linuxmint//stable/14/linuxmint-14.1-mate-dvd-64bit.iso
<hume> datorn är 64-bitars (är inte alla det numera?) men när jag ska boota 64-bitars i virtualbox så får jag felmeddelanden
<realubot> hume: För pae hänger ihop med 32/64-bitars prolle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<realubot> hume: Okej.
<realubot> hume: Vad får du för felmeddelanden i 64-bitars vbox då?
<hume> när jag försöker boota med amd64 ubuntu 12.10 så säger den "only detected an i686 CPU"
<realubot> hume: Och varför försöker du boota där? Du försöker väl installera "på riktigt"?
<hume> realubot, nope, i v-box
<hume> vill installera linux mint i v-box
<realubot> hume: Så du försöker installera Mint i vbox?
<hume> yes
<realubot> Okej.
<realubot> Så du har en 32-bitars virtuell maskin då.
<realubot> Men en 64-bitars dator.
<hume> det verkar väl så
<hume> tror mitt system också är 32-bitars, av nån anledning... hur checkar jag det?
<realubot> hume: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm
<hume> $ uname -a > Linux vista6 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:52:46 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<realubot> Om du ser lm i svaret så har du en 64-bitars processor.
<realubot> hume: Det säger bara att du har installerat 32-bitars Linux. Inte vad din dator är.
<hume> aha
<hume> yes, ditt kommando ger lm, och jag är bergsäker på att processorn är 64-bitars, en i5-a
<realubot> Du kan ju googla på datorns tillverkare och modellnummer också. Eller söka direkt på processorns nummer.
<realubot> hume: Då vet vi att du har en 64-bitars prolle då.
<hume> prolle :)
<hume> gissar att det betyder processor
<realubot> hume: Problemet kan vara att du försöker installera 32-bitars Miint på en 64-bitars processor då.
<realubot> *på en dator med 64-bitars prolle.
<hume> men i ett 32-bitars system.....varför går inte det?
<realubot> hume: Prolle är förotsslang för processor. Jag bor i förorten.
<hume> se där. jag bor centralt. i SKåne
<realubot> hume: I vbox menar du då?
<einand> hume: vart är centralt i skåne för dig, höör ;)
<realubot> Eller på vilket 32-bitars system talar du om?
<hume> :) eslöv? nope, malmö
<einand> det är väl knappast centrala skåne
<hume> mitt ubuntu är 32-bitars, och min v-box är 32-bitars, men prollen är 64-bitars
<einand> vilken propp har du?
<hume> propp?
<einand> cpu
<realubot> einand bor utanför förorten och snackar landsbygdsslang.
<einand> japp
<hume> INTEL CORE I5 3450 3.1GHZ 6MB S-1155 IVY
<einand> ok, då är den 64bits
<hume> yes
<realubot> einand: Ser man inte det i /porc/cpuinfo?
<realubot> lm
<realubot> hume: Okej. Men steg 1 är kanske att testa att installera Mint 64 fårn DVD för att se om det fungerar bättre än ditt försök med 32-bitars Mint.
<realubot> Jag antar att det går att köra 32-bitars vbox i 64-bitars Mint.
<realubot> Så då kan du köra 32-bitars vbox i Mint för att kunna installera ditt 32-bitars Ubuntu utan att få felmeddelanden.
<realubot> Om allt vill sig väl.
<realubot> hume: Eller steg 1 är nog att undersöka iso-filens md5sum.
<hume> nope, jag vill installera mint i v-box.... grundsystemet är ubuntu (32-bitars). tvärtom alltså
<realubot> Jaha.
<hume> :)
<realubot> Jag har uppfattat det som tvärtom.
<hume> märkte det.
<realubot> hume: Men testa 64-bitars Mint i vbox då.
<realubot> För vbox kanske hanterar din prolle som 64-bitars trots att du kör med 32-bitars vbox i 32-bitars Ubuntu.
<hume> yes, det kan jag göra. MEN om jag försöker installera 64-bitars ubuntu (som jag råkar ha nerladdad också) så funkar det inte, felet som jag skrev ovan - den hittar bara en 32-bitars processor
<hume> hänger du med?
<realubot> Okej. Då kanske 32-bitars vbox går på värdsystemet. Jag vet inte hur det fungerar.
<realubot> hume: Jag hänger med.
<hume> det verkar varken fungera med 32-bitars mint eller 64-bitars ubuntu - i V-box alltså (som är 32-bitars i mitt 32-bitars grundsystem)
<realubot> hume: http://askubuntu.com/questions/163550/virtualbox-install-12-04-guest-pae-not-present
<hume> vad är det där med pae som den gav felmeddelande om? är det nåt att checka mer om?
<realubot> Det borde göra susen.
<hume> ah
<hume> medan jag provar: vad förlorar jag egentligen på att ha 32-bitars system? jag har det för att det var default-valet på ubuntus sida när jag laddade ner
<hume> och nu verkar det fungera...:)
<hume> med mint alltså, i v-box :)
<realubot> Att det är default-val är väl för att 32-bitars Ubuntu är idiotsäkert. Det fungerar på 32 och 64-bitars medan 64-bitars ju inte fungerar på 32-bitars processorer.
<hume> jo
<realubot> hume: Du förlorar i prestanda. Bör du göra i.a.f.
<hume> och så är det nåt med att vissa saker inte finns i 64-bitars, vad det nu är, skype eller spotify eller nåt
<hume> så jag märker det?
<realubot> Men den största förlursten är nog att 32-bitars bara hanterar max. 4 GB i RAM+videominne.
<hume> aha
<realubot> Så om du har mer än 3 GB RAM + 1 GB videominne så kommer inte systemet att kunna dra fördel av resten.
<hume> kanske ska installera om då
<realubot> hume: Hur mycket RAM har du på datorn då?
<realubot> Och hur mycket minne har ditt grafikkort?
<realubot> hume: Vissa program kanske inte finns till 64-bitars men det är ovanligt.
<hume> grafikkortet har 2 GB, hur kollar jag RAM-minnet? Tror det är 4 GB
<hume> eller 16...:)
<realubot> Men 64-bitars processorer äl väl bakåtkompatibela med 32-bitars program?
<realubot> *64-bitars Ubuntu
<realubot> hume: free -m
<realubot> Kolla i raden med cache.
<hume> minns bara att det varit nåt problem med det innan
<realubot> free -m | grep "[:digit:]*$"
<hume> 16170 på total, betyder väl 16 GB?
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> Den raden blev ju helt fel.
<hume> sånt är livet
<hume> förstår att jag ska installera om
<realubot> hume: free -m | grep "cache" | grep -o "[[:digit:]]*$"
<realubot> Kör det.
<hume> 12737
<hume> ?
<realubot> Okej. Det är möjligt att pae används på ditt system i 32-bitars då för normalt så ska inte 32-bitars Ubuntu kunna använda mer än 4 GB.
<hume> ok
<realubot> hume: Äsch.
<realubot> Kör det här: free -m | grep "cache"
<realubot> Vi måste ju så klart lägga ihop upptaget och ledigt RAM för att få totalt.
<realubot> Första värdet är upptaget, andra värdet är ledigt.
<hume> free -m | grep "cache"
<hume>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<hume> -/+ buffers/cache:       3448      12721
<hume> 16 GB
<hume> samma som stod under "total" :)
<realubot> Okej, men sysytemet verkar ju hitta mer än 4 GB så då används nog PAE.
<hume> ok
<hume> så då behöver jag inte oroa mig för att den inte använder minnet? dvs kan skippa ominstallation till en annan dag?
<realubot> Gör som du vill. Men om du ska installera Ubuntu på nytt så välj 64-bitars om du inte har en speciell anledning tt köra 32-bitars.
<hume> ok. tack. nu: lunch
<realubot> hume: Ja, du kan skippa det till nästa gång du ska installera Ubuntu. Du använder PAE:
<realubot> "Physical Address Extension is a technology which allows 32 bit operating systems to use up to 64 Gb of memory (RAM), something which is normally achieved by switching to a 64 bit system. PAE is supported on the majority of computers today and it is an easy procedure to enable it in Ubuntu, if it is not already."
<realubot> hume: Du kan läsa mer om det här: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<realubot> hume: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#Which_is_Better_-_32_or_64_Bits.3F
<realubot> Där har du en anledning till att byta till 64-bitars.
<realubot> Även om ditt 32-bitars detekterar ditt minne.
<realubot> TV-avgift för dator med Internet: https://computersweden.idg.se/2.2683/1.487743/dator-och-surfplatta-belaggs-med-tv-avgift
<realubot> http://www.svt.se/nyheter/sverige/ny-avgift-infors-for-tv-i-dator-och-pa-surfplatta
<realubot> I praktiken innebär ju detta att det blir en tilläggsavgift på bredbandskostnaden.
<realubot> Har du bredbandsabonnemang hos en sv. operatör så får du pröjsa TV-licens.
<nighter> Problem med smbclient kan inte binda till ett annat interface en första.
<nighter> behöver binda till ett annat för det är stängt i brandväggen.
<nighter> testade lägga in interfaes= i smb.conf
<nighter> men det funkar inte hller
<HakanS> realubot: Det blir ingen extra kostnad för de som redan betalar tv-licens
<nighter> :(
<larsemil> http://vimcheatsheet.com/ köpte den digitala varianten och skickade till tryckeri här. billigare och klart samma dag. win!
<maxjezy> realubot, dom jävlarna ger sig inte innan det är inbördeskrig angående statlig hjärntvätt
<Guest23078> Hej, jag har en liten fundering. Läst på några forum om Intel GMA 3600.
<nighter> kan man inte tvinga en process gå ut på ett annat interface?
<Guest23078> Finns det inge drivare till ubuntu för dom?
<larsemil> shit vad bra att tvlicensen gäller surfplattor också! och vad bra att de kommer livestreama alla sina kanaler! det gillar vi
<nighter> borde gå på något sätt.
<larsemil> Guest23078: ser mörkt ut
<Guest23078> Jag som vela lägga in linux på min netbook :P
<maxjezy> Eva Hamilton, Maria Larsson och den där nya häxan som blev "jämnstäldhetsminister" alltså, fan kan dom inte bara åka en båt som blir plundrad av pirater
<HakanS> Guest23078: Fungerar det inte med vesa-drivrutinen som är med som standard?
<larsemil> alltså det kanske funkar men ingen 3d skulle jag gissa
<HakanS> maxjezy: Lugna ner dig lite.
<Guest23078> Jag kommer inte ens in i ubuntu när jag installerar de...blir bara svart skärm
<maxjezy> HakanS, jojo.
<maxjezy> hello, finns den där musfunktionen som gör så man kan placera ut ett sikte och dra musen ned/upp för att "scrolla" i websidor till linux också?
<Barre> metatagg: default i Ubuntu 12.04 + Firefox så finns det inte. Men sen om det är så i någon annan dist/WM/DE/Browser eller om det är möjligt att konfigurera det så att det skall vara så, låter jag vara osagt
<Barre> metatagg: fel tabbat... sorry
<Barre> maxjezy: ^^
<Barre> ohh.. jag menar dessutom 12.10, inte 12.04
<maxjezy> ah, det är en galet saknad funktion när ja sitter i linux, surfandet är inte alls i klass utan siktet
<metatagg> Barre, inga problem!
 * metatagg is away: ZzzZZzzz...
<Barre> lite dåligt samvete fick jag när jag uppenbarligen väckte hen  (första gången jag använder det lama uttrycket)
<speakman> Är ni här än?
<speakman> maxjezy: menar du på allvar att du använder den funktionen? Minns att jag störde mig något grymt på den när den kom till Windoze. Nu mer har mössen mushjul.
<maxjezy> speakman, vill man skrolla snabbt är mushjulet sämst
<speakman> (om ni ska prova på RIKTIGT fin surfkontroll så är det mousepad på Mac! Jösses vad det flyter fint åt alla håll med dubbelfingerscroll!)
<maxjezy> dessutom kan man justera hastigheten genom att öka avståndet till markören
<speakman> maxjezy: Min mus har "frirull" på hjulet. Då går det ganska fort att scrolla ändå. Men jag förstår vad du menar.
<speakman> Så sjukt tråkigt att Ubuntu inte kommit längre med sina touchfunktioner. Jag köpte en Apple Magic Mouse till min stationära, men den fungerar på sin höjd som en vanlig mus.
<speakman> Inte minst framåt/bakåt med gestures. Se här: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfBvnsFPkLA
<speakman> Köpte mig en Air 11" ifjol för att köra Ubuntu på den, men det fungerade så dåligt så jag hamnade i Mac OS istället :(
<maxjezy> Mac OS verkar mycket användarvänligare än ubuntu
<maxjezy> en kompis fick en airbook och den va smidig
<maxjezy> bakåt/framåt i surfhistoriken genom att "swisha" fingrarna förbi skärmen
<speakman> airbook?
<speakman> MacBook Air?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> tunn som en serietidning
<speakman> Precis, dom visar i filmen de där "swisha". Det är sjukt smidigt. Ubuntu var nära att implementera något liknande, men det verkar inte blivit något av det.
<hume> min samsung series 9 är tunnare....hehe
<maxjezy> hume, grabben med guldbyxorna?
<hume> ?
<maxjezy> sånt kostar ju galet mycket
<speakman> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/ubuntus-utouch-tech-brings-smooth-scrolling-to-chromium
<hume> guldbyxor? kostar mycket?
<speakman> tyvärr verkar utouch-gruppen dragit tillbaka videon, men dom var något bra på gång där. Legat en patch-serie för Chromium länge i väntan på merge, men verkar ha fastnat där.
<maxjezy> hume, chewbakawappsi
<speakman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/CurrentWork/ChromiumTouch?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=video2.mkv
<speakman> https://chromiumcodereview.appspot.com/9773024
<speakman> Nån som vet om ett modernt NVIDIA-kort typ GTX 660 går att använda till VGA-anslutna skärmar?
<speakman> Skulle behövt använda alla fyra utångar, men jag har två DVI-skärmar samt två VGA.
<Coffe> de går inte .. dom städjer bara 2 ut gångar samtidigt
<speakman> nja, fyra skärmar ska dom klara. Värre med anslutngarna.
<andol> larsemil: Är det här ditt fel? :-) https://twitter.com/angrycreative/status/293697291766870016
<Coffe> jag har inte fått igång mer än 2 på mitt som har 4a anslutningar.
<larsemil> andol: ja!
<speakman> Coffe: Vilket kort har du då?
<andol> larsemil: Vetisjutton hur mycket intressant jag har att säga om Wordpress.
<Coffe> minns inte i huvudet ..
<Coffe> men vad jag vet så ska  bara deras absolut senastestödja mer än 2 skärmar.
<maxjezy> gtx660 är ju senaste
<maxjezy> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-660/specifications
<maxjezy> där står det 4 skärmar!
<Barre> någon som jobbat med struct i python?
<delhage> finns det struct i python?
<delhage> är det inte bara objekt i listor?
<Barre> delhage: det finns ett object som heter struct =)   behöver jobba lite med binära dataset, känns naturligt att använda en struct, men eftersom jag är envis och vill göra det i python så blev det helt plötsligt lite omständligt, men jag ger mig inte
<delhage> Barre: ah, du menar c-struct i python eller?
<Barre> delhage: http://docs.python.org/2/library/struct.html#module-struct
<delhage> Barre: precis
<delhage> nej jag har ingen erfarenhet av det
<Barre> hahahaha
<Barre> Polisen: Har ni sett en misstänkt man i keps
<delhage> det är ju ingen pythontyp egentligen
<Barre> delhage: keps, röd skjorta brunt hår?
<Barre> Polisen: Ja precis
<Barre> delhage: nej, honom har jag inte sett
<Barre> :)
<delhage> haha
<Barre> delhage: nej, det är det inte. Tänkte bara höra om någon hade använt den modulen för små binära dataset eller om det finns bättre sätt att göra det på
<delhage> ingen aning, det känns som om den mest är till för "interop" om du skriver ut structar från ett c-prog?
<delhage> måste det vara binärt?
<Barre> delhage: nej, det behöver det i.o.f.s. inte, behöver dock kunna testa värdet på vissa bits
<MarkusDBX> Jag försöker hitta lösning att skydda guests med en firewall/nat på en kvm-host. Nu är jag inne på att alla guests ligger på ett virtuellt nät. Sen har jag en guest, med 2 interface ett mot min riktiga ethernetport och ett som router på det virtuella nätet.
<MarkusDBX> Jag har en utvecklingsserver, med en mängd kvm-maskiner som ska skyddas helt från internet.
<MarkusDBX> samtidigt ska jag kunna nå dom var jag än är.
<MarkusDBX> Har tittat lite på openvpn och eoip också
<Peyam> Peyam här igen biatches
<lag^> :o
<Peyam> jo
<Peyam> yo mena ja
<lag^> yo
<Peyam> yooo
<lag^> yes. yo
<realubot> lag^: Long time no see.
<lag^> realubot: Ja, har du saknat mig?
<realubot> Peyam: Det är klart vi har biatches i kanalen. Du tror väl inta att det här är en töntkanal?
<Peyam> yeeeeeeah
<realubot> lag^: Japp. Every day.
<lag^> Oh well
<Peyam> realubot: läget
<larsemil> delhage: jäklar vilka värvningar brage gjort i år.
<larsemil> delhage: allsvenskan here we come! :D
<lag^> brage :o
<lag^> oh my
<realubot> P1ersson: Läget är hungrigt. Äter. ;)
<realubot> P1ersson: Äsch. Fel person.
<realubot> Padfone. Bra eller anus? http://www.asus.com/Tablet_Mobile/PadFone2/
<realubot> "30 miljoner kronor kostar Sveriges snabbaste dator. Det handlar om 1.200 sammankopplade datorer som ska kunna lösa problem för forskare i hela landet. I veckan invigs den på Linköpings universitet."
 * realubot twittrar för kanalen.
<andol> Japp, det är i Linköping det händer :)
<MarkusDBX> realubot: frågan är om dom inte har en värre maskin hos fra, men det är nog hemligt =)  Dom sökte sjukt mkt folk för några år sen iaf.
<tobbe_> god kväll goyy folk
<tobbe_> gott*
<tobbe_> realubot, funderar du på Padfone? ;)
<tobbe_> realubot, smart koncept, men gillar ej att vara låst till telefonen s"fort plattan ska användas.....
<einand> tobbe_: samma här
<tobbe_> sen vet man ej hur ASUS är med uppdateringar?
<hexabit> Behövde en ny korg men orkade inte gå ner till centrum. Gjorde en egen: http://www.codeland.se/pup_pplog.pl?page=1
<hexabit> Får den godkänt? ;)
<tobbe_> hexabit, kreativt :)
<hexabit> tobbe_: hehehe tackar! :)
<hexabit> Sambon bara skakade på huvudet när jag började med den. hehehe
<tobbe_> brukar vara så ;)
<maxjezy> hexabit, använder sidan cookies?
<hexabit> Ja det är ju en "cookie basket"
<hexabit> maxjezy: Skojja, vet inte faktiskt. (skäms)
<maxjezy> hexabit, det är lag på att meddela sina besökare om det
<hexabit> maxjezy: Ok, skicka inte polisen på mig bara är ...
<maxjezy> nejdå
<Peyam> Hej grabbisa
<Peyam> joggade en en timme
<maxjezy> jag är internetcowbaka jag med
<Peyam> fick ont i tänderna
<hexabit> maxjezy: hehehe
<tobbe_> snart dags för gymmet för min del... tungt bröst/armpass idag ;)
<Peyam> vf kan inte jag se Ä Ö... vissa av er skriver
<Unk1> Någon här som kör Conky med Apt-get update "update"? Jag har ett script som körs med jämna mellanrum, problemet är att när tiden går ut i Conky för att köra det igen, frågas det efter sudo. Hur gör jag?
<Peyam> http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/nu-ska-du-betala-tv-avgift-for-din-dator
<Barre> meh.. jag får tuppjuck på python just nu... jag har uppenbarligen snurrat till det
<Unk1> ja
<Unk1> ops. fel fönster ;). Hoppas det löser sig.
<tobbe_> quit
<hplc> vilken backup lösning ska man välja om man vill vara säker på att det blir en äkta backup, och inte nån snapshot-grej?
<hplc> back-in-time verkar inte göra äkta backuper, vet att jag använt nåt GUI för det förr, och att det hade inkrementell och differentiell som möjligheter
<maxjezy> disketter är det ultimata backupmediet
 * hplc ska bara vänta tills publiken slutat skratta
<hplc> err där
<maxjezy> vänta lite, jag har fortfarande skrattet i halsen
<hplc> tyvärr nu åker du på trängselskatt
<maxjezy> synd att inte minidisk slog på datasidan
<maxjezy> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/81/Memorex-minidisc.jpg
<maxjezy> som diskett och cd i ett
<maxjezy> är det ingen här som pillar hemsidor med skills?
<maxjezy> jag är lixom sugen på att göra någonting kreativt med ett litet team av skillade navelpillare
<maxjezy> ett spel till ubuntu vore ju kul att göra
<maxjezy> någon ubuntu kunnig här?
<maxjezy> jag vill ha ett program i menyn istället för att behöva starta det från nautilus
<maxjezy> sluta damma allesamma!
<maxjezy> realubot, där?
<realubot> maxjezy: Always.
<maxjezy> götta
<maxjezy> hur lägger man till så jag har blender i menyn i graphics
<maxjezy> lubuntu
<maxjezy> blender ligger i en mapp nu
<maxjezy> eller måste jag skaffa en ppa för blender för att få dit den?
<maxjezy> i windows finns det installer, detta är typ source
<maxjezy> en mapp med allt i
<maxjezy> från kanske en zipfil
<maxjezy> http://www.blender.org/dl/http://download.blender.org/release/Blender2.65/blender-2.65a-linux-glibc211-i686.tar.bz2
<maxjezy> där är filen jag har
<maxjezy> vill ha den installerad
<maxjezy> så det är lätt att starta det
<maxjezy> precis som blender från repo som jag har nu
<maxjezy> men den är as-gammal som vanligt i ubuntus stall
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-23
<larsemil> HeMan: Neuroshima Hex är inhandlat. du är skyldig mig 22kr om jag tycker det är tråkigt.
<larsemil> HeMan: jag fattar ju inget alls...
<maxjezy> bildlärare, har de en formell lärarutbildning och pedagogisk bakgrund i regel?
<maxjezy> eller kan man bli bildlärare av att vara duktig på skulpt, måla, teckna?
<maxjezy> ah, de sökte visst en behörig lärare
<maxjezy> vad det nu innebär
<andol> maxjezy: Jorå, allt kan man gå vanlig lärarutbildning, och ha något motsvarande bild som ett utav sina ämnen.
<andol> (Med reservation från att saker ändrats helt från det att jag var lärarstudent, vilket iofs vissa saker gjort, men inte nödvändigtvis gällande allt.)
<maxjezy> har bestämt mig för att bli bildlärare
<einand> Lärar programmet är nog ibland det mest flummiga man kan läsa
<einand> tillråka på allt så tar dom in folk där, som inte kan nått
<einand> råga
<andol> einand: Skulle nog vilja hävda att det beror lite på var du läser lärarprogrammet, och med vilket ämnesinriktning.
<maxjezy> finns väl bara i sthlm, götet och umeå?
<andol> maxjezy: Njae, lite mer utspritt än så - http://jamforutbildning.studera.nu/sok-jamfor/omrade/larare-98
<einand> andol: läste å GU
<einand> andol: intagnings poängen åp HP 0.1
<einand> dvs räcker med typ 1 rätt på högskoleprovet så kom du in
<Barre> du är medveten om att det är lägsta antagningspoängen som specas, inte högsta. Jag är tänligen övertygad om att de allra flesta som utbildar sig till lärare har en bra mycket högre kapacitet än det
<HakanS> einand: För Grundlärarprogrammet med inriktning mot arbete i grundskolans årskurs 4-6, 240 hp krävs särskild behörighet: En B, Ma B, Nk A, Sh A
<einand> Barre: tyvär är det inte så
<einand> läste själv ett tag på lärar programmet
 * andol får lite halvont i ögonen utav särskrivningen "lärar programmet"
<Barre> :)
<ispookan> einand: Tjena! Har du köpt dig en mac än? ;)
<HeMan> larsemil: va? vad? om vad?
<larsemil> HeMan: det där spelet du tipsade om
<HeMan> larsemil: ah
<HeMan> larsemil: det finns någorlunda bra instruktionsfilmer och även rätt bra dokumentation
<realubot> einand: Det är väl inget nytt.
<realubot> einand: Är du inne och härjar på lärarprogrammet nu igen?
<realubot> Barre: Personligen så vet jag många som har utbildat sig till lärare för att dom 1. inte kommer in på någon annan utbildning. 2. för att dom inte orkar plugga så mycket 3. för att dom aldrig har varit särskilt ambitiösa.
<realubot> Och som har klarat utbildningen utmärkt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag misstänker att dom har praktiska prov vid sidan av betyg när dom antar elever till bildlärareutb.
<realubot> Jag arbetar gärna som lärare bara jag slipper kontakten med eleverna.
<realubot> Jag kan undervisa via IRC.
<realubot> När jag pluggade fy/ma på universitet så var det dom som hade svårast för studierna som sadlade om till lärare.
<realubot> maxjezy: Du kan ju läsa till lärare på distans.
 * realubot ger kanalen en spark i arslet för att den ska rycka upp sig.
<Barre> realubot: ok, då är det väl så. Alla lärare är idioter (om inte all, så de allra flesta). Tacka vet jag alla de ambitiösa människorna som inte alls generaliserar och gnäller på IRC :)
<andol> För egen del så misslyckades jag rätt grovt med att ta mig igenom lärarutbildningen, och fick därför falla tillbaks på att pyssla med datorer :-)
<DrLinux> Nu när Windows sätter igång med egna datorer finns nog chansen att fler tillverkare kommer sälja datorer med Ubuntu förinstallerat. Vad tror ni?
<realubot> Barre: Tvärtom. Alla lärare är genier. Det är därför den svenska skolan står sig så bra i konkurrensen i Europa.
<realubot> Folk ser upp till läkarna, men vad är en simpel läkare jämfört med en lärare? Vad är tentaplugg på läkarprogrammet mot kaffesörplande på pedagogen?
<DrLinux> realubot, bara man är normalbegåvad klarar man läkarprogrammet
<realubot> DrLinux: Och jävligt ambitiös i.s.f.
<DrLinux> realubot, man måste ta alla högskolestudier seriöst
<realubot> DrLinux: Jo, men det är skillnad på att ta en utbildning seriöst och att ta en utbildning seriöst.
<realubot> seriös != seriös
<larsemil> jag tog min utbildning seriöst.
<Barre> men enligt mina döttrar så är ALLT mindre än tre, det blir jag påmind om i varje SMS och mail som jag får av dem
<DrLinux> realubot, lägger man regelbundet tid på sina studier så ska man klara det
<larsemil> ni har ingen aning om vilken mängd med kod jag skrev under lektionerna
<larsemil> mest fick jag gjort under juridiklektionerna. då skrev jag ett spel i python
<einand> kanske värt att börja pilla med ubuntu snart igen http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.488083/darfor-kan-ubuntu-1404-bli-den-sista-pa-lang-tid
<DrLinux> larsemil, juridik är så jävla slappt..  la nog tre veckors plugg på på en termin
<DrLinux> Missade iofs oftast AB med en poäng, men BA är ju inte fy skam.
<einand> sedan när har betygen spelat någon roll i den akademiska världen
<andol> einand: Vid tillsättandet utav vissa doktorandtjänster?
<realubot> Juristutb. är ju en utb. där betygen räknas.
<einand> andol: är väl mest prestationsbasserat
<realubot> Om man vill göra karriär. Det är inte så många utb. som det spelar någon roll vilka betyg man får så länge man klarar kurserna.
<einand> andol: kan du uppvisa att du klarar av det, så spelar det ingen större roll
<einand> utan är enbart för att komma in på programmet
<einand> kanske skiljer sig på jur. känner bara till hur GU och Chalmers gör
<realubot> Jag har för mig att jur. är en utb. där betygen har stor betydelse för vilken inriktning du kan läsa efter grundutb.
<realubot> Om du vill bli åklagare e.t.c.
<realubot> einand: Vad säger du, ska vi skippa hela den här IT-grejen och satsa på en karriär som lärare?
<realubot> Bröderna brothers Education AB
<realubot> Elitskolan
<HeMan> Barre: snabbt, vad skiljer mellan NFSv4 ACL'er och CIFS ACL'er?
<HakanS> realubot: Satsar du verkligen på en karriär inom IT?
<DrLinux> realubot, behövs lite lärare med engagemang för eleverna - så bara satsa ;)
<einand> Jag anser att Elitskolor skall införa i sverige
<einand> så, visst, hade jag haft tid hade jag hängt på iden
<HeMan> vi har viss typ av elitskolor redan
<HeMan> både musikutbildningar och idrottsgymnasium är en form av elitskolor
<Barre> HeMan: vet faktiskt itne
<einand> tänkte natur orienterande
<einand> sedan så vet jag inte om jag håller med
<HeMan> det var väl ett förslag till liknande upplägg med naturorienterade utbildningar men det var av någon anledning mycket sämre än att man blev duktig på snowboard
<einand> jante lagen
<einand> i sverige är det extremt tabu på att vara "smartare" än någon annan
<HeMan> "Åh nej, det kan ju sluta med att Sverige får fram grymma ingenjörer! Då blir ju alla andra länder avunds!"
<einand> för vi har en värdelös, när det gäller sånt. Våran politk bygger på att alla kan samma saker
<einand> kanske stämmer, med rätt motivation, så varför "dra ner" dom som vill kunna mera
<einand> jag jämför det med att vi har "särskolan" (eller vad det heter nu) för de som inte klarar av vanlig skola
<HeMan> det finns ett förslag att vi ska ta bort särskolan och specialpedagoger och låta ordinarie lärare sköta det jobbet med
<einand> Men oj
<einand> suck
<einand> tror inte dom har kompetensen för det, eller tiden
<HeMan> nej inte jag heller
<HeMan> tror det är ett riktigt vansinnigt förslag för alla
 * einand ser framför sig en klass med 140 ungar, 10 bokstavsbarn, 10 "särbegåvade" och 120 normalbegåvade alla skötta av en lärare som styr 10 likadana klasser vida video
<HeMan> yeah!
<einand> brevid kameran finns en vattenspruta, som läraren kan "bestraffa" eleverna med. Samt en lucka där dom kan levera godis
<DrLinux> einand, klart det behövs "elitskolor"
<einand> DrLinux: absolut
<HeMan> robot-väktare med en hel arsenal med vapen!
<einand> HeMan: laddade med skarp amunution
<DrLinux> alla är på olika nivåer, jag fixade klart all matematik fram till högstadiet på lågstadiet.. vad tror ni jag fick göra sedan? inget!
<einand> DrLinux: samma här
<HeMan> einand: allt från tuta till skarp ammo
<DrLinux> först på högstadiet fick jag möjlighet att syssla med gymnasiekurserna
<einand> DrLinux: själv så saknade min skola utbildning på hur dom skulle hantera "elit"-barn. Så jag blev understimulerad vilket resulterade i "bråkig" vilket resultera i att dom slängde in en i såkallad obs-klass
<einand> så i stället för mera att göra, så åkta men in på en extremt dålig kurs
<DrLinux> einand, samma hände min bror.. fast han hamnade inte i en ny klass - han var bara bråkig
<HeMan> finns många exempel på att svenska skolan är en skola får medelmåttorna
<HeMan> *för
<DrLinux> HeMan, de har ju bland annat skurit bort alla historia.. idag har man en tredjedel av man hade för ett antal år sedan
<einand> jypp, den går ut på att hålla alla på samma nivå, ingen får sticka ut verken upp eller ner
<HeMan> då kanske jag skulle sluppit min 2:a i historia!
<einand> DrLinux: det är förstås bra ;)
<DrLinux> HeMan, precis.. du kanske hade fått en femma
<HeMan> DrLinux: nu ska vi inte överdriva
<DrLinux> HeMan, historia må vara tråkigt.. men du är ingen idiot ;)
<HeMan> DrLinux: på "pluggämnen" som historia är så är jag nog det
<einand> fast idag, så är ju nästan all histora man lärde sig som liten osann
<DrLinux> HeMan, man behöver inte plugga.. man behöver bara lära sig hur man ska komma ihåg allt, speciellt årtal - de hade jag svårast för fast jag är grym på att komma ihåg siffror
<einand> fast idag behöver man inte komma ihåg årtal, idag lär man sig hur man hittar fakta
<einand> det gillar jag
<HeMan> DrLinux: man behövde läsa genom och vara med på lektionerna
<HeMan> DrLinux: vilket var för pluggigt för min smak
<Barre> larsemil: men du har alltså studerat python?
<HeMan> DrLinux: jag satt med på historielektionerna men jag var oftast någon annanstans
<HeMan> DrLinux: jag la ca 0 h på hemarbete fram till att jag började högskolan
<HeMan> DrLinux: där det helt plötsligt krävdes att man kunde plugga
<MarkusDBX> einand: vänta tills google glasses... inom 10år lär man inte ens behöva lära sig hur man hittar fakta.
<einand> viktigt att man lär sig källkritik då
<einand> går inte lita på google
<einand> Enligt konsultföretaget Deloitte Touche Tohmatsu är 90 procent av alla lösenord som används så dåliga att det skulle ta mindre än några sekunder att knäcka dem.
<MarkusDBX> einand: Lägg till det babelfisk för språk, och skolan får en ganska spännande roll.
<einand> skolan skulle inte försvinna
<einand> utan den skulle mera gå över till att lära ut hur man hanterar all information
<einand> och nätverk
<andol> einand: Givet direkt tillgång till (hashad) lösenordsdatabas antar jag? Ty inte kan det väl vara så illa att det räcker med de relativt få försöker man hinner med ifall man försöker autentisera live?
<Barre> HeMan: du dödar alla kanaler med dina ACL-frågor ;)
<HeMan> Barre: tydligen
<HeMan> Barre: försöker förstå vad vi ska skriva i RFQ'n
<Coffe> ASL är roligare :P
<HeMan> Barre: det verkar finnas 3 typer av "stora" ACL'er, cifs, nfsv4 och posix
<Barre> ALS är mycket tråkigt dock
<HeMan> SALSA kan vara kul
<Barre> HeMan: å de flesta supportar samtliga (dock inte samtidigt mot samma export)
<HeMan> Barre: det är väl egentligen mappning och "prioritet" vi funderar på
<HeMan> Barre: ska man kunna ändra ACL från en windows-klient och det får någorlunda bra rättighet för en NFSv4-klient
<HeMan> hmm, man kanske inte ska labba med nfsv4-acl'er som ligger på ett filsystem (btrfs) som inte har produktionsstatus än
<Barre> HeMan: det brukar vara sÃ¥ att man väljer vad man skall ha pÃ¥ en given export/share. Sen är det mappningen som för översätta, har du en utdelning som har majoritetn NFS3 sÃ¥ väljer man posix och mappar de fÃ¥ CIFS användarna till sin posix-user. Är det majoritet windows CIFS fÃ¥ gör man tvärt om. Det finns de (oss inkluderat) som tillÃ¥ter mixed (olyckligtvis), har filen win ACL och sparas om med en posix user sÃ¥ skrivs Win-ACL över och tvÃ
<HeMan> Barre: dessutom krånglar vi till det med nfsv4 som verkar öka komplexiteten ännu mer
<Barre> HeMan: så, en typ av ACL på varje export vid varje givet tillfälle.
<Barre> HeMan: ja, det är korrekt.
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<MarkusDBX> vilka system är det ni integrerar pojkar? Nyfiken.
<Barre> HeMan: har ni så mycket delade exports som måste accessas av både win&unix samtidigt?
<HeMan> Barre: problemet är att vi vill få ner mängden "namespaces" så vi får få exports vilket innebär att de flesta kommer accessas både från win och linux
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: det är en HPC-miljö med ca 1000 beräkningsnoder som kör linux, 60 linux-arbetsstationer och 100 windows-maskiner
<Barre> HeMan: jag förstår, det man tjänar på de billiga gungorna får man betala för i karusellen :)
<HeMan> Barre: är det så?
<HeMan> Barre: att gungorna är de billiga altså?
<Barre> HeMan: http://www.globosapiens.net/data/gallery/pl/pictures_468/--poland--id=47047.jpg
<HeMan> verkar inte som alla nfsv4 acl'er är implementerade i linux
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: Låter seriöst. Stort ansvar. =)..  hmm 1000 beräkningsnoder. Vad gör man då? Forskning, data-modeller? 3d-rendering?
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: utvecklar fordon
<MarkusDBX> HeMan: aha, massa simuleringar mao.
<HeMan> jepp
<DrLinux> 140,8 TB.. hur kunde det hända?
<HeMan> DrLinux: i ram?
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> om man vill uppgradera en server från 64 GB ram till 512 GB kostar det bara 36416+moms!
<realubot> HakanS: Hur så? Verkar det inte så eller?
<HakanS> realubot: Jag bara undrar.
<DrLinux> HeMan, hemmadatorn ;)
<DrLinux> realubot, man räknar sällan ihop vad man har lagrat.. iaf jag
<Peyam> Hi guys
<Peyam> It's me uncl ePeyam
<realubot> Lärarna har seriöst inte utbildning på elever med diagnoser och ska självklart inte ha huvudansvar för undervisningen av barn som har diagnoser som har stor betydelse för elevernas skolgång.
<realubot> Vad är det för stolpskott som har hittat på det?
<realubot> Men, alla vet att det bara handlar om pengar. Allt annat är bullshit.
 * realubot slänger en hink iskallt vatten över kanalen så att den vaknar.
 * realubot spelar rockmusik på högsta volym i kanalen för att väcka kanalen.
<realubot> "We're Not Gonna Take It"
<gaisten> någon som testat steam betan med optimus eller optirun?
<DrLinux> spelar inte längre
<_Trullo> http://feber.se/pc/art/261939/snubbar_flyttar_server_med_hjl/
<DrLinux> sitter och kollar annonser på gamla Google Galaxy Nexus.. ska dock ringa och gnälla på de som utvecklat BankID samt fråga om det kommer till Ubuntu-mobiler - någon som vill att jag ska hälsa något? ;)
<Peyam> all bitches say yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooo
<DrLinux> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeooooooooooo
<Peyam> dör för lite tuttar nu
<realubot> Peyam: Du är min biatch.
<Peyam> yeeeeeeoooooooooooooo
<Peyam> realubot: Rymd och flyg teknik som JAG går på är awesome. right?
<DrLinux> inte det där i luleå va?
<Peyam> nej KTH
<Peyam> som realubot hatar
<DrLinux> Peyam, KTH har ju en del brister dock - har läst där (också)
<DrLinux> läste fysik där
<Peyam> Teknik fysik är lätaste programmet med minst jobb
<Peyam> helt värdelös om man läser fysik för o få jobb sen
<Peyam> Man ska läsa fysik inom Science inte teknologi
<Peyam> asså teknisk fysik menar jag. inte Fysik i allmänhet
<DrLinux> Killen vi hade höll på att få sparken, han höll ju inte måttet för fem öre
<DrLinux> Efter vi pratat med hans chefer så blev han aningen bättre dock.
<Peyam> Folk väljer fysik antingen för att de vill lära sig det (det e bra) eller för de tror att det låter kult (vilket är idiootisk) och de kan inte programmera för fem öre
<Peyam> man skall lära sig bra saker..och väljer man teknisk fysik så skall man förr eller senare veta va eknisk fysik är.
<DrLinux> Jag har läst allt möjligt
<Peyam> vet en blatte som valde teknisk fysik...han kunde knappt svenska.. ochtydligen visste han inte ett dugg om vad teknisk fysik var för ngt.. han försvan efter ett tag
<Peyam> DrLinux: ja det låter skit bra!
<DrLinux> Programmering, IT, Kemi, Fysik, Juridik och nu ska jag bli läkare
<Peyam> till vilket nivå har du läst dessa? programmering och IT och fysik ska du lägga i ett kategori
<Peyam> kemi i en annan.
<Peyam> och juridik men det beror på till vilket nivå du läst dem
<Peyam> Kandidaten är ok för man får en genrell bild av vad de e.. men inte så jävla bra att man kan säga sig Kunna saker
<DrLinux> Har inte läst mycket avancerat. Gillar mycket... så håller det på hobbynivå
<Peyam> det låter bra. lära sig saker för läringens skull
<Peyam> så ska det vara
<Peyam> lärdom*
<Peyam> realubot: du e tyst. betyder detta att du inte give a damn ?
<Peyam> time för pizza
<DrLinux> Började läsa om enklare programmering redan under lågstadiet.. innan jag faktiskt hade egen dator - hade det i huvudet bara. Lärande för lärandets skull
<Peyam> ja tack!
<Peyam> jag började sent med programmering
<Peyam> jag hade tur att jag fattade saken bra
<Peyam> många har problem, de som aldrig programmerat
<DrLinux> Det är dom som inte kan "bygga träd" i huvudet
<DrLinux> Det hjälper om man ser helheten och kan göra bit för bit utan att strula till det
<DrLinux> Nu ska jag dock röra mig till en vän och förhoppningsvis se Arsenal få spö av West Ham.. vilket förmodligen är önsketänkande! Ha en fin kväll.
<MarkusDBX> Letar efter en trevlig router. Testar just nu PFsense, men lite fult webgui tycker jag. Kom med tips.
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: jag kör openwrt
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: där är det värt att köra antingen betan av 12.09 eller snapshot från trunk
<hplc> HeMan, finns det screenshot på openwrt? jag hittar inget på hemsidan
<HeMan> hplc: jag hittade en film, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPe--h5GMZM
<HeMan> hplc: jag har inte sett hela, bara snabbkollat lite
<hplc> fungerar den bara på embedded routers eller på PC?
<HeMan> funkar på pc med
<HeMan> men jag skulle nog köra Vyatta om jag skulle ha PC som router
<HeMan> men det är för att jag är lite svag för tex ospf och vrrp
<hplc> HeMan, vad är det?
<HeMan> hplc: vyatta? eller ospf och vrrp?
<hplc> HeMan, det senare
<HeMan> hplc: ospf är ett vanligt routingprotokoll
<hplc> ok
<HeMan> hplc: och vrrp är för att failover på layer 2-nivå
<hplc> hm så om WAN går ner kan ett usb modem ta över?
<HeMan> nej, det är på nivå 3
<hplc> carp?
<HeMan> om din en router går sönder så tar din andra router över
<hplc> jaha
<HeMan> carp är liknande
<hplc> så 2 äldre datorer, båda med vyatta och vrrp, den ena ordinarie internet, den andra har ett usb modem? var det rätt?
<HeMan> 2 datorer/routrar, båda har tillgång till samma nät
<hplc> ja
<HeMan> själv har jag 6 st ipv4-nät hemma och 4 st ipv6-nät
<hplc> vad är fördelen med fler nät än fysiska datorer?
<HeMan> alla vrrp-routrar måste gå mot samma nät, dvs du kan inte ha adsl på ena och 3g på andra i vrrp-fallet
<HeMan> jag har ett nät per virtualiserings-maskin och några lab-nät
<HeMan> eller rättare sagt, jag har ett nät per virtuliseringsmaskin som jag distribuerar med ospf
<HeMan> sen har jag lite extra nät som jag labbar med på varje virtualiserings-maskin
<hplc> mm fast vad är syftet? låter som du är typ projekt ingenjör inför en byggstart av en server hall
<HeMan> nejdå, det är bara för att jag är intresserad av det
<hplc> ok
<hplc> trodde först mest bara vyatta var värt nåt i sin betalda version
<hplc> gratis versionen verkar så nerbantad
<HeMan> jag har bara labbat med vyatta
<hplc> den stora eller lilla releasen?
<HeMan> community releasen
<hplc> när det gäller ospf och vrrp har jag fattat, 2 fysiska routrar, men behöver jag även 2 telia internet abonnemang? eller hänger båda på samma jack?
<HeMan> båda på samma jack
<Unk1> ok
<HeMan> fast jag skulle nog inte köra vrrp för routingen ut mot internet
<Unk1> *fel chat
<HeMan> bara mellan de andra näten jag kör
<HeMan> det blir märligt med tex nat
<hplc> HeMan, men risken att ett telia nät går ner efter en åska är ju långt större än att en hemma router nånsin lägger av väl?, jag vill nog använda mitt usb modem, och då räknas väl det under CARP?
<HeMan> fast man kanske skulle kolla på typ conntrackd
<hplc> vad är det?
<hplc> för routing med?
<HeMan> hplc: skulle det vara för redundans mot internet hemma skulle jag nog köra båda anslutningarna via samma router
<HeMan> conntrackd är för att replikera states mellan två routrar så att dom kan ta över från varandra även med nat
<hplc> mm tror min router stödjer usb modem, och vet att det finns carp
<HeMan> fast carp behövs inte i det fallet
<hplc> HeMan, men vad talar då om vad som är failback device?
<hplc> eller fallback*
<HeMan> hplc: det är routingen på din router som räknar ut det
<HeMan> hplc: dvs carp behövs om din router går sönder, inte om din anslutning utanför routern slutar fungera
<hplc> HeMan, så usb modemet kan sitta i dygnet runt utan att den tuggar pengar från kontantladdningen?
<HeMan> hplc: om det är korrekt uppsatt så
<hplc> HeMan, jag har ingen aning om hur PFsense är utvecklat, fick bara veta av dom ATT ideń borde fungera på PFsense
<hplc> vilka är vyattas starka sidor enligt dig, om du skulle räkna upp 5 punkter? typ försäljarsnacket ;)
<HeMan> hplc: enterprise grade, borgar för många synergieffekter, turn-key baserad lösning, multi-tier solution, fully redundant
<HeMan> hplc: :)
<HeMan> hplc: det jag gillar är att cli'et liknar ciscos routrar
<HeMan> hplc: och att det är enkelt att få igång vpn osv via web-gränssnittet
<HeMan> hplc: och att det är baserat på debian
<hplc> hmm ok
 * hplc har blivit övertalad snart
<HeMan> :)
<hplc> kan det filtrera på inbound OCH outbound? application layer proxy?
<HeMan> har inte kollat på det men jag tror den har stöd för lager 7-prylar
<realubot> http://news.discovery.com/tech/biotechnology/dna-stores-mlk-speech-shakespeare-130123.htm
<realubot> Sug på den.
<einand> realubot: OMGWD you found the sourcecode for Shakespeare
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-24
<hplc> nja vyatta gick ju sådär, besviken, man blev lämnad med ett CLI och "SET" och "SHOW" om man ville ändra nåt, trodde det skulle komma med WUI
<larsemil> Barre: jag har ett betyg i en kurs som innefattar python ja
<andol> morgens
<larsemil> andol: god morgno!
<bamsefar> Gör folk användarhantering i puppet?
<larsemil> bamsefar: har kikat på det men kommit fram till att det är krångligt.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Äh, det är väl inte så krångligt?
<larsemil> läste om pros and cons för det
<bamsefar> Okej
<larsemil> och kom fram till att det var fler cons och att man borde köra ldap istället
<bamsefar> Då måste man ju ha en redundant ldap-miljö.
<larsemil> bamsefar: http://itand.me/using-puppet-to-manage-users-passwords-and-ss
<andol> Precis, så spelar ju lite roll hur stor miljö man har, antal användare, etc.
<bamsefar> Vi har ganska få användare och ganska många burkar.
<bamsefar> Det vore perfekt om man bara kunde få puppet att sätta ett initial password.
<bamsefar> Det stora problemet är ju iofs att man inte vill ha sin lösenordshash i git.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> bamsefar: hiera?
<bamsefar> hiera?
<HeMan> larsemil: och kerberos!
<bamsefar> Ahh
<bamsefar> hej HeMan
<andol> bamsefar: https://github.com/puppetlabs/hiera
<HeMan> jag tror jag börjar få snitts på kerberos och ldap nu
<andol> bamsefar: Lite utav en separat databas Puppet kan hålla datavärden i, och så kan manifesten i huvudsak vara själva logiken, vilket då även ger lite möjlighet att separera hur man (versions)hanterar datan.
<bamsefar> Okej
<christoffer> god morgon
<christoffer> märkligt det känns när man för en timme sedan hade en hel del att göra och sedan helt plötsligt är det bara tomt...antingen av ren glömska eller att sakerna faktiskt har blivit gjorda
<bamsefar> andol: Ok
<Barre> larsemil: va härligt, då utnämner jag härmed dig till min första, andra samt trejelevel support nu när jag äntligen påbörjat ett roligt hobbyprojekt som skall skrivas i python.. grattis larsemil
<larsemil> Barre: jag tror att du kan mer python än mig.
<HeMan> *puh* tur att jag inte nämnde att jag också har python-poäng på högskola
<larsemil> Barre: jag tror heman har "renare" pythonpoäng än vad jag har
<HeMan> äscj, för tidigt att pusta ut!
<larsemil> Barre: om vi säger så här. jag fick högsta betyg i kursen utan att lyssna till ett ord av vad läraren sa.
<larsemil> Barre: den lilla kunskap jag hade sen innan räckte mer än väl till det
<larsemil> Barre: och det var sån "jag har snappat upp det på vägen" - kunskap
<HeMan> Barre: vad är det du ska hacka för något?
<Barre> larsemil och HeMan . nui har båda kvalificerat er till posten som python support, det är bra med redundans :)
<HeMan> Barre: delat ansvar är inget ansvar, blir perfekt!
<Barre> HeMan: hemautomatiseringssystem, de jag testat är antingen "bloated" eller för komplicerade (plus att det är roligt att hacka själv). Python baserat med xPL, just nu håller jag på med ett pythonobject för RFXtrx433, kommer nog a grunden och lyckas kommunicera med den i helgen
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vad säger du om lösenordshantering med puppet?
<HeMan> bamsefar: än så länge säger jag inte något om det
<HeMan> bamsefar: jag har inte hållit på så mycket med användare och puppet, har kört nis eller ldap/kerberos
<bamsefar> Okej
<HeMan> Barre: ah! spännande
<HeMan> Barre: jag har rätt bra koll på kommunikationen med rfxcom-stickan om du behöver hjälp
<bamsefar> HeMan: Man kan ju ha en facter som kollar om usern finns iofs, och bara sätta ett dummy-password om den inte finns.
<bamsefar> Så får man byta sina lösenord utanför.
<HeMan> bamsefar: jo det går ju
<Barre> HeMan: det har jag också, fick hela SDK av RFXCOM, ytterst hjälpsamma snubbar som jobbar där
<HeMan> jag skulle vilja labba lite mer med kerberos keytab's med hjälp av puppet
<HeMan> Barre: jo dom är jättebra!
<HeMan> Barre: jag har ju redan skrivit en kodare/avkodare i Lua
<HeMan> Barre: och satt och längtade efter Python nästan hela tiden...
<Barre> HeMan: du e duktig du =)
<HeMan> Barre: mycket! hur mycket pengar vill du låna?
<HeMan> Barre: intressant med xPL-prylarna
 * Barre står på en OK-Mack i södertälje för att han var två timmar förtidigt till ett möte :/
<HeMan> Barre: kom förbi här och ta en kopp kaffe!
<Barre> HeMan: eller hur... jag skickar skissen på hur jag tänkt arkitekturen om du är intresserad
<Barre> HeMan: det är samma företag jag skall till =)
<HeMan> Barre: kul! då är du anmäld i vakten så då kan jag plocka in dig! :)
<bamsefar> Barre: Nice :P
<Barre> HeMan: sitter i repan i 209:an
<Barre> HeMan: nui är det i.o.f.s bara 30min innan mötet börjar =)
<larsemil> skvallra lite hinner man ju alltid
<Barre> det verkar inte som det
<larsemil> :(
<larsemil> glömde han av dig barre?
<andol> larsemil: Dålig på att kolla /query? :)
<Barre> larsemil: mm
<realubot> Hakuna Ubuntu! (vilket betyder: fånga Ubuntu innan Ubuntu fångar dig)
<larsemil> andol: verkar inte vara ensam om det. :D
<andol> larsemil: Tja, strikt sett så tror jag inte att det du skrev innehåll någon fråga? :) I övrigt så försöker jag komma fram till vad som faktiskt skulle kunna vara vettigt eller ej.
<andol> Sen är jag väl även lite distraherad utav att jag fått för mig att jag åtminstone ska arbeta lite på arbetstid :-)
<HeMan> äsch
<HeMan> jag var tvungen att dricka kaffe med mina kollegor så jag hann bara hälsa snabbt på Barre i korridoren
<andol> larsemil: Förresten, visst är den där meetupen i Norrköping? Alternativt sätt att få höra mina eventuella insikter är ju annars att ta omvägen förbi Linköping och bjuda mig på lunch? :-)
<larsemil> andol: jag kommer till linköping i maj
<larsemil> andol: lincon! 0/
 * andol kommer gissningsvis även äta lunch i maj :)
<larsemil> its a date!
<larsemil> andol: men jag hade inte tipsat om det om jag inte trott att fler skulle behöva det. :)
<larsemil> också för att utesluta routingfel etc
<larsemil> pk
<larsemil> oj
<larsemil> de två sista raderna kan ni ignorera där
<andol> larsemil: Fast ifall vi ignorerar de två raderna, så blir din kommentar angående att ignorera dem rätt förvirrande? :-)
 * larsemil bah gruff grr
<hR13> hej jag håller på att leka lite med en apach2 server men när jag ska köra php sidor vill min web läsare laddaner sidan istället troligtvos larvigt enkelt men jag kommer inte på vad jag missat.. nån som har några tips?
<propus> help.ubuntu.com
<ewook> hR13: du har inte installerat php.
<ewook> hR13: https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC0QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FApacheMySQLPHP&ei=GioBUdjiO_CP4gS-qID4DA&usg=AFQjCNF-Zn5flkPfQrXtLMUh8-c85FPTAA&bvm=bv.41248874,d.bGE
<ewook> oops.
<ewook> hR13: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ewook> så. lite... mindre text.
<hR13> tack ewook
<ewook> np.
<MarkusDBX> hmm. börjar kännas lite ostadigt på ubuntu, som mitt workstation operativ. Gillar inte unity, nu ryktas det om rullande release också. Jag behöver framförallt stabilitet. Vad ska man byta till.. Mint?
<MarkusDBX> Har använt ubuntu dagligen i över 5år, och längre på serversidan, så inte
<MarkusDBX> så vill inte kritisera, mer ha alternativ.
<ispookan> Windows? ;)
<hR13> debian kanske
<ewook> MarkusDBX: Varför byter du inte bara bort unity?
<arcsky>  tjena grabbar, ser inget i syslog eller i messages hur startar jag processen?
<ewook> arcsky: Lite svårt att förstå vad du menar med så kort frågeställning men ; sudo service program start
<MarkusDBX> ewook: det gör jag. Men då känns det ändå som man använder något dom inte primärt utvecklar för. Vilket är synd.
<ewook> MarkusDBX: Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu är officiella releaser.
<ewook> och enkom en windows manager är ju mindre detaljer i det stora hela.
<arcsky> ewook: vad heter processen for loggningen i /var/log/syslog och /var/log/messages ?
<MarkusDBX> ispookan: haha, inte ett alternativ.
<ewook> arcsky: rsyslogd
<MarkusDBX> ewook: Xubuntu/xfce är trevligt, har kört det en del också. Det man saknar är bättre paneler, som dom från gamla gnome 2.
<arcsky> # service rsyslogd restart
<arcsky> rsyslogd: unrecognized service
<MarkusDBX> ewook: jodå, en wm är en mindre detalj, men kör man som jag 10desktops och flera skärmar, så vill man ha en vettig som klarar det, och som inte bråkar för mkt med nvidias-skräpdrivare.
<einand> Använder du 10 desktops själv?
<MarkusDBX> ja.
<einand> vad gör man då?
<MarkusDBX> webbutveckling.
<MarkusDBX> einand: menar, alltså 10st virtuella skrivbord i gnome.
<einand> aha
<einand> då låter det vettigt
<einand> tänkte 10 "fysiska" maskiner
<MarkusDBX> annars har jag 2 laptops. En mac och en ubuntu, med synergy imellan.
<einand> ungefär samma här, fast Win7 och Arch linux, och inte någon mac
<ewook> einand: Min komet i skohornet!
<einand> ewook: Hej mitt skohorn i kometen
<ewook> einand: :). Vid liv och inte stelfrusen?
<einand> ewook: nätt och jämt
<einand> hade -20 i morse
<einand> så är man dum å går utan vantar och mussa
<einand> mössa
<ewook> einand: Känner igen den där..
<ewook> det där.
<einand> ingen av oss kan skriva idag, tydlige, kylan kanske?
<einand> slänge in spdy på min webserver idag
<ewook> was ist das?
<ewook> mjo, tippar på kylan :p.
<einand> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPDY
<ewook> nice!
<ewook> körde du apache2 mod:en?
<einand> japp
<einand> http://www.howtoforge.com/using-mod_spdy-with-apache2-on-debian-squeeze
<HeMan> Barre: har du börjat knåpa på ditt xPL-python-projekt än?
<HeMan> Barre: eller har du bara börjat klura?
<Barre> HeMan: jag har bara börjat klura, vill få ihop ett rfxcom object först, sen börjar jag med xPL
<HeMan> Barre: jag tror det finns ett färdigt python-object för rfxcom
<HeMan> Barre: https://code.google.com/p/rfxcmd/
<HeMan> Barre: men inte särskilt snyggt
<Barre> HeMan: jag såg det, testade och den fungerade... men det var nog den skräpigaste kod jag sett
<HeMan> Barre: helt klart
<Barre> HeMan: jag tog beslutet att det kommer gå snabbare att skriva om allt än att städa den koden.. dessutom är det alltid roligare att bygga än att städa..
<HeMan> Barre: annars får du köra LUA-versionen, https://github.com/HeMan/rfxcom
<HeMan> !
<Barre> med det sagt så finns det inga garantier att min kod inte behöver städas =)
<Barre> HeMan: kul, men jag vill ha det i python, skriv en xPL rutin i lua också då ;)
<HeMan> Barre: jag blev faktiskt sugen på det!
<HeMan> Barre: har du hittat någon "xPL-frontend"?
<Barre> HeMan: kommer inte hindra mig från att köra en python rfxcom samt en xPL python (det är ju den enklaste biten)...
<Barre> HeMan: jag skall bygga allt.. sluta ta bort delar från mitt projekt ;)
<HeMan> Barre: jag är för python, kan nästan tänka mig att byta bort luan då jag inte är särskilt förtjust i den
<HeMan> Barre: orsaken till lua är att det ingår i openwrt
<HeMan> Barre: så jag behöver i stort sett bara kopiera in källkoden och köra på min router
<Barre> HeMan: men det är ju utmärkt
<HeMan> Barre: *hurvas* läste lite mer av python-koden, mår illa nu
<Barre> HeMan: eller hur!
<Barre> HeMan: det tar bara lite tid för mig att koda, av två anledningar.. min källare (där jag normalt sitter och kodar) har en temperatur på 15 grader.... sitter inte så länge, samt att jag är en sån nybörjare på python (och kodning) att det tar tid för mig att googla på "best practises" och coding style för python
<HeMan> Barre: förstår
<Barre> HeMan: gör jag en class för exempelvis rfxcom så vill jag att den skall vara HELT flyttbar mellan projekt, samtliga kodningar jag sett där ute för rfxcom så kodar de in sina klasser i annan skräpkod. Inte snyggt
<HeMan> Barre: jag har en teori att det borde kunna återanvända kod mellan att input och output till stickan
<HeMan> Barre: jag ska bara klura om det går på något enkelt sätt
<Barre> HeMan: det gör jag redan =)
<HeMan> Barre: klurar eller återanvänder kod?
<Barre> HeMan: återanvänder kod
<HeMan> Barre: har du något publikt repo än?
<Barre> HeMan: nej, vill koda version 0.1 först samt se till att alla klasser, metoder och properties är dokumenterade
<Barre> HeMan: (samt städa koden lite :))
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<hplc> hej, jag provade vyatta, men blev besviken, allt skulle skötas med SET och SHOW, jag hade förväntat mig GUI eller WUI, nån som är bra på detta?
<Barre> HeMan, larsemil: nu kommer supportfallet. jag vill skapa ett object baserat på innehållet i en variabel (tydligen så skall man inte använda sig av eval (för den är tydligen evil), hur gör jag då?
<Barre> HeMan, larsemil: här ser ni vad det är jag VILL göra (men vet inte hur) http://pastebin.com/LnHwmQKF
<Barre> HeMan, larsemil: det fungerar med "myObject = eval(myClassName)()"    men som dagt, eval=evil (?)
<realubot> Det är i Japan och Sydkorea det händer: http://www.prisjakt.nu/pryl/ovrigt/3280_sverige_nionde_baest_pa_snabbt_internet&%23xtor=AD-500-%5Bprisjakt_pryl%5D-%5Bprylar%5D-%5Bmittspalt%5D-%5Baftonbladet%5D-%5B%5D-%5B%5D
<realubot> Det är där ni ska bo om ni ska surfa riktigt snabbt.
<ben72> hej
<Peyam> sup biaaaaaaaaaaatches
<Peyam1> d
<Peyam> jag har ändrat min åsikt om ubuntu
<Peyam> Jag gillar grovt
<Peyam> fick en fortsättningn kurs i c#
<Peyam> den där jävla språket tar aldrig slut
<MarkusDBX> Peyam: vad körde du innan?
<Peyam> xubuntu
<MarkusDBX> ah. kör du med unity nu?
<Peyam> a
<MarkusDBX> vant dig?
<Peyam> ja faktiskt
<MarkusDBX> hur lång tid tog det?
<Peyam> en vecka
<MarkusDBX> vad jobbar du med i huvudsak?
<Peyam> programmering
<Peyam> o internet
<MarkusDBX> vad har du nu, som du saknade i xubuntu?
<Peyam> ingening. ville bara prova hur det var
<Peyam> och det var nice
<Peyam> kör xubuntu på min bärbare
<Peyam> a
<MarkusDBX> ah
<x_link> Ni som kör Ubuntu, måste man köra med Unity?
<MarkusDBX> jag går själv i tankar att byta upp mig, men är lite väl förtjust i traditionell desktop
<MarkusDBX> x_link: nej man måste inte
<x_link> Okej, härligt.
<Peyam> nej man måste inte
<x_link> Jag kommer få uppgradera min distro när jag väl orkar köpa mig en ny laptop. Gillar denna för mycket för att köpa ny bara, men börjar bli sliten =)
<MarkusDBX> x_link: men det känns lite som att dom lägger utvecklingsfokus där, och så klart forum/hjälp populeras mkt med unity frågor. Så får man problem med någon "egen" lösning, finns inte lika mkt hjälp att få antagligen.
<x_link> Kör Kubuntu 8.04, börjar kännas lite tråkigt bara =)
<x_link> MarkusDBX: Alright =)
<Peyam> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/option-enabledisable-commercial-suggestions-ubuntu-1210s-unity-land-after-quantal-beta-2
<Peyam> hittar inte privacy i system settings
<Peyam> jo
<x_link> Nu börjar kvällspasset, wohoo. 08:00-17:00 -> 19:30-22:30.
<x_link> Hej på er!
<yarre2> x_link, inte uppgraderat än? :O
<x_link> yarre2: Nä, gillar inte KDE4 =)
<yarre2> jag vet :P
<yarre2> men ändå
<x_link> yarre2: Du råkar inte vara Yaroze?
<yarre2> x_link, jo :)
<x_link> Ahhh!
<x_link> FAN vad sjukt, tänkte fan på dig i torsdags eller fredags förra veckan
<yarre2> x_link, Windows 98 ringde o ville ha tillbaka sin motsvarighet :D
<x_link> yarre2: Hahaha =)
<Peyam> äntligen så disablade jag online suggestion
<Peyam> va sköööööööööt
<x_link> Fan, måste verkligen dra.
<x_link> yarre2: MEn allt är bra?
<yarre2> x_link, jadå :)
<x_link> Gött gött, vi får snackas vid senare ikväll eller i dagarna =)
<x_link> Hej hej! *poff*
<yarre2> c ya
<realubot> x_link: Du kan ju köra med Gnome Shell.
<realubot> istället för Unity.
<realubot> x_link: Kubuntu 8.04 är ju inte uppdaterat med säkerhetsuppdateringar?
<Barre> HeMan, larsemil: jag har löst det på annat sätt...
<ben72> någon som vet hur man löser problem med x-chat? sedan ett tag så hamnar menyer etc oftast bakom fönstret vilket är mindre optimalt..
<ben72> för ett tag sedan började detta alltså..
<ben72> vet inte av att jag gjort något speciellt.. :)
<johanbr> ben72: hur menar du - "bakom fönstret" ?
<johanbr> hamnar menyerna i xchat under sitt eget fönster?
<ben72> när jag klickar på ett menyalternativ visas ingen meny men fokus försvinner från textrutan där jag skriver
<ben72> johanbr, japp
<johanbr> och det är bara i xchat som det händer?
<ben72> jag märker det tydligt om jag inte har fönstret maximerat och klickar på t ex "78 användare" till vänster. då visas en del ovanför och en del under fönstret men fönstret täcker..
<ben72> japp
<ben72> jag kör unity 2d
<johanbr> ben72: prova "unity --reset" i en terminal
<johanbr> eller möjligen "unity-2d --reset"
<ben72> johanbr, det löste det problemet. får nog starta om Xorg för jag saknar fönsterlister nu
<ben72> johanbr, det funkade när jag kört det men efter omstart av Xorg är det tillbaka..
<johanbr> ben72: hmmm...
<johanbr> ben72: se http://askubuntu.com/questions/60715/can-i-reset-unity-2d
<johanbr> dconf reset -f / nollställer alla inställningar, inte bara unity
<johanbr> men om du kan leva med det borde det funka
<Peyam> Windows e bajs
<Peyam> hade det inte för game o c# hade jag lämnat skiten för länge sedan
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-25
<DarwinSurvivor> wc
<larsemil> Barre: duktig pojke
<larsemil> Barre: de bästa lärarna lämnar åt eleven att själv lösa sina problem
<HeMan> Morrn!
<andol> Morgens!
<larsemil> idag äre fredag!
<andol> Bara tre dagar kvar till måndag!
<larsemil> hurra!
<HeMan> andol: kör du pgp-nycklar på din neo i linux?
<Barre> larsemil: du är du en av de bästa lärarna som inns ;P
<andol> HeMan: Har genererat en uppsättning nycklar på neon, men inte kommit fram till i vilken omfattning jag faktiskt ska använda dem. Kruxet är ju lite att Neon idag bara kan generera nycklar internt, inte importera nycklar, vilket gör det lite lagom omöjligt att ha dem säkerhetskopierade.
<HeMan> andol: men det är väl lite det som är idén, att nycklarna aldrig ska gå att komma åt?
<HeMan> andol: går det generera subnycklar?
<larsemil> Barre: jag tar åt mig. tack tack.
<andol> HeMan: Fast vad gör du ifall du tappar din neon? Skulle känna mig mycket bekvämare med att generera nycklarna på datorn, importera nycklarna till neon, skapa en offline-kopia, och sen radera nycklarna från datorn.
<HeMan> andol: om jag förstått det rätt så kan man generera en huvudnyckel som folk litar på och sen använder man subnycklar som man byter nu och då men som fortfarande är betrodda
<HeMan> andol: och huvudnyckeln tar man kopia på och lägger i kassaskåpet och egentligen bara använder när man ska generera en ny subnyckel
<HeMan> andol: men jag är verkligen ingen pgp-expert, det är bara så jag uppfattat att det går göra
<HeMan> hmm, tror jag ska gå över till vårat grannföretag och fråga om pgp
<andol> HeMan: Jorå, det är helt klart så man gör ifall man är extra foliehattig. Har dock inte testat ifall neon har stöd för det.
<HeMan> andol: folie-usbminnesbackup!
 * andol besöker förövrigt sitt bankfack sisådär varannan månad med ett nytt usb-minne, dock utan folie :)
<veryape> andol: what?! jag litar på kryptering och diverse storage online
<andol> veryape: Hur hjälper det dig ifall din dator blir tillräckligt hårt kompromissad?
<veryape> jag kan komma åt informationen från andra datorer, sakerna är avmonterade och krypterade när de inte används här
<veryape> jag är inte speciellt rädd att jag ska råka ut för att bli knäckt på något sätt, varför skulle någon vilja försöka sig på att knäcka min dator och sno min data? så spännande kan jag knappast vara
<andol> veryape: Min poäng är att ifall en hypotetisk angripgare har kontinuerlig tillgång till dator så är det ofrånkomligt att denne för eller senare får möjlighet att fiska upp kryptonycklar och åtkomstnycklar från datorns minne, varpå ens krypterade (online)-storage helt plötsligt kan ryka.
<andol> veryape: Nu ser jag ju iofs inte detta som något överdriviet sannolikt scenario, varpå min primära backup trots allt är nattlig backup till krypterade online-storage. Dock föredrar jag att ha någon form utav fail-safe, därav trippen till backen varannan månad.
<andol> veryape: Sen har jag ju även problemet att ifall jag blir av med både den stationära datorn och laptop samtidigt så ryker ju även mina kryptonycklar, varpå jag behöver en säker offline-backup av dem, för att kunna komma åt min krypterade online-backup.
<ewook> awesome. min ena host har totalt låst sig på något magiskt sätt, permission denied på... allt.
<andol> ewook: Supersäkert ju! :)
<andol> ewook: För läsning eller för skrivning?
<ewook> andol: allt...
<ewook> whatever I try - permission denied :S
<ewook> behöver hem o starta om skiten skulle jag tro...
<andol> Kan det vara så att servern äntligen har genomskådat dig? :-)
<ewook> I dunno....
<ewook> nått är fracked.
<veryape> andol: ok, jag har min passphrase i huvudet så jag känner mig rätt safe, dessutom backupar jag min imagefil till mitt universitetskonto och två kompisars burkar, det är främst mina skolarbeten som backupas, mp3 osv har jag har inte orkat bry mig om, det ligger en 6 månader gammal backup av det på en hdd som är offline
<HeMan> veryape: fast passphrase är ju bara för att låsa upp kryptonyckeln
 * Barre hade skrivit ut sin privata nyckel på papper och var tvungen att knappa in den manuellt vid ett tillfälle
<HeMan> veryape: det är ju inte själva nyckeln
<Barre> numera har jag den utskriven + representerad utskriven som en QR-kod, mycket enklare vid disaster.
<Barre> litar inte på USB nycklar som foliehatten-wannabe andol tycks göra ;)
<andol> Barre: Med ett nytt usb-minne varannan månad så vill jag allt hävda att oddsen är tillräckligt goda att åtminstone något har överlevt.
<veryape> heman: kryptonyckeln ligger väl på volymen? passphrase är det enda jag behöver för att låsa upp den
<HeMan> veryape: beror på hur du krypterat
<HeMan> veryape: är det LUKS så är det så
<HeMan> veryape: är det en tar-fil som är krypterad med gpg är det inte så
<veryape> kör på LUKS
<HeMan> veryape: hur gör du krypteringen på din backup?
<veryape> jag har en mapp som krypteras (typ som en krypterad hemmapp) som blir en fil när den är dekrypterad. den skickar jag sen runt varje natt med hjälp av backup-verktyget som finns med by default i ubuntu 12.04
<veryape> följde nån guide
<veryape> så det kanske inte är dundersäkert men det känns säkert nog för mig iaf
<HeMan> ok
<Barre> andol: :)
<Coffe> Tjena pojkar
<HeMan> Coffe: hej frun!
<Coffe> *niger* hej farbror He
<Coffe> man
 * larsemil ska till göteborg och stalka ubåten i helgen.
<einand> larsemil: typiskt att jag inte är i göteborg i helgen, vill hjälpa till
<ewook> Barre: Smart! Papper håller sig teoretiskt längre än någon typ av digital lagring ;).
<ewook> larsemil: Ny serverhall på g? :)
<larsemil> ewook: discokalas för min fina brorsdotter. ska ta med kottarna ner
<ewook> larsemil: härligt :)
<Barre> tänk om alla tutorials där ute var lika enkla och väldokumenterade http://www.rmunn.com/sqlalchemy-tutorial/tutorial.html
<einand> realubot: hej Boko
<realubot> einand: Hej
<HeMan> Barre: vafanken, kör du också sqlalchemy nu?
<einand> vad är sqlalchemy?
<HeMan> Barre: jag satt just och tucklade med att plocka ut adresser ur vårat internsystem för att trycka in i LDAP'en
<realubot> einand: Vad sysslar man med om man heter Ein en fm som denna?
<HeMan> einand: en ORM, dvs mappning mellan programmeringsspråk och databas
<einand> realubot: jobbar
<Barre> HeMan: nej, jag kollade runt lite bara, verkar vara smutt dock
<realubot> "Amerikanska Intel ger sig in på billiga telefoner som anpassats särskilt till de framväxande marknaderna i Afrika. Senast ut är Yolo som med lågt pris ska tilltala kenyanska mobilköpare."
<HeMan> Barre: jo det är trevligt
<realubot> En wite trash-telefon för svarta i Afrika.
 * realubot misstänker att telefonen går hem bättre i Alliansens Sverige än i Kenya.
 * realubot påminner kanalen om att arbetslösheten är 8,9 % nu.
<HeMan> den gick väl ner i senaste mätningen?
<realubot> HeMan: Ja, jämfört med mätningen i november eller vad det var ja. Men inte jämfört med ett år innan.
<realubot> I EU verkar arbetslösheten vara 11%. Jag trodde den var högre i EU.
<realubot> Jag tycker att regeringarna ska 1. skapa riktiga jobb. 2. höja ersättningen för arbetslösa.
<realubot> Det sjuka i Sverige är ju att det finns majoritet för att höja a-kassan men p.g.a. sandlådementalitet så händer ingenting ...
<einand> 2. sänka ersättningen för arbetslösa
<realubot> På vilket sätt ska det hjälpa?
<realubot> Problemet är ju inte att folk inte vill jobba utan att det saknas jobb.
<realubot> Eller rättare sagt, det saknas vilja att betala folk för att jobba.
<einand> Det saknas inte jobb, det saknas kompetens för rätt jobb
<einand> Att idag få 12-13 tusen i månaden av socialen för att gå hemma och drälla tycker jag är för mycket
<realubot> Det saknas jobb också. Och dessutom kan man inte räkna med att alla ska ha kompetens för jobb som existerar. Det är bara fånigt att tro att alla kan bli civilingenjörer, läkare, jurister e.t.c.
<realubot> einand: Man får inte 12-13 000 kr.
<realubot> einand: Det beror i.s.f. på hög boendekostnad.
<realubot> Du får typ 8 000 kr av soc om du är ensamstående.
<einand> beror kanske på komunen, men i min komun får man ca 12000 när hyran ligger på 3800kr
<realubot> Och bor i ett vanligt singelhushåll, typ 1 rok.
<realubot> einand: Dom har ju en norm som fastställs varje år plus ev. kommunalt påslag.
<realubot> Jag tror det brukar ligga på 4 000 kr + boendekostnad.
<realubot> Allt som allt.
<einand> varierar lite, tex, vissa komunen ersätter månadskort, vissa inte. Bara där skiljer sig en tusing
<realubot> Och du ska ju ha en skälig boendekostnad så du får ju inte bo i t.ex. en trea om du är ensamstående.
<einand> realubot: fast det har börjat ändra sig, nu när det är ont om bostäder, och praxis har kommit fram till att socialen inte får tvinga folk att flytta
<realubot> Ja, det är ju vettigt att soc. inte får kräva det.
<realubot> Vi har hemlösa så det räcker i det här landet.
<realubot> Tur att det finns politiker med vett i skallen i högre instanser.
<realubot> Med andra ord, Alliansens misslyckade bostadspolitik leder till att soc. får betala för höga boendekostnader.
<einand> fast nu är det socarnas misslyckade politik som lett till detta
<realubot> Alliansen kan inte skylla på sossarna längre.
<realubot> Det fungerade inför valet 2006. Nu har dom styrt i snart 8 år. Dags att fixa biffen!
<realubot> För Alliansen alltså. Jag ska inte fixa någon biff.
<realubot> Innan valet 2014 ska jag se det här annars kan Reinfeldt gå och dra något gammalt över sig: 1. Den riktiga arbetslösheten ska ner till max. 5 % genom riktiga jobb. 2. Bostadsbristen ska bort. 3. Eleverna i skolan ska prestera bättre än genomsnittet i EU. 4. Integrationen (hänger så klart ihop med punkt 1 och 2). 5. Den riktiga brottsligheten ska sjunka drastiskt.
<realubot> Detta har Alliansen lovat oss. hitmeddetta.nu!
<einand> fast samtidigt så har vi ingen bostadsbrist
<realubot> Tyvärr vinner nog Alliansen valet 2014 oavsett vad dom presterar eftersom alt. inte ens har en politik.
<einand> visst, vi har brist i storstäderna, men alla måste inte bo där
<einand> i förorterna, och framför allt på landet
<einand> så gapar lägenheter tomma
<realubot> einand: Var finns alla bostäder då? Det hjälper ju inte att det finns bostäder ute på vischan när folk arbetar och lever i städerna sedan jordbrukssamhället övergick till industrisamhälle.
<realubot> einand: Framtiden finns ju i städerna. Ska folk få jobb e.t.c. så måste dom ju ha tillräckligt nära till jobben. Och jobben finns i städerna.
<einand> får kanske skapa sig jobb där det finns bostäder i stället
<realubot> Det går kanske i enskilda fall men knappast för 8-9 % av arbetskraften.
<einand> bygga nya städer
<realubot> Det behöver ett miljonprogram light men det har vi inte råd med eftersom politikerna har slarvat bort stålarna.
<realubot> *behövs
<einand> kommer ju automatiskt
<realubot> Det är väl snarare så att städerna växer än att det kommer nya städer.
<realubot> Kungsbacka blir en förort till Göteborg, typ.
<einand> det har väl vart en förort i minst 20 år nu
<einand> eller en förort till förorten mölndal
<realubot> Ja. Men det finns en tydlig gräns. Det gör det inte mellan Mölndal och GBG.
<realubot> Inga åkrar, skog e.t.c. som skiljer.
<einand> nä, går ju till och med spårvagnar där mellan
<Guest41003> Kungsbacka finns ju inte. Det är bara en myt.
<einand> Guest41003: lol, du har också sett den youtube videon
<realubot> Men, men, jag tror på det som står om arbetslösheten. Det mesta beror på att efterfrågan på sv. exportvaror minskar och att låglönejobb flyttat utomlands.
<einand> felet är väl att låglönejobb flyttar tillbaka till sverige
<Guest20958> einand: Ja. Den är bra.
<realubot> Det är nog snarare det som förklarar arbetslösheten än Alliansens politik. Och S är ju hjärndöda. Det här med att företag måste anställa långtidsarbetslösa är ju så fånigt att det måste komma från en sosse.
<einand> Guest20958: några relationer till kba, eller slumpen att du sett den?
<realubot> einand: Inte enligt Reinfeldt. Han vill ju se fler låglönejobb i Sverige.
<Guest20958> einand: kba?
<realubot> Det sa han ju nyss.
<einand> Guest20958: kba = kungsbacka
<Guest20958> Läste om det i GP för några år sedan.
<realubot> einand: Du inser väl att Sverige och Europa är på dekis. Vi måste förbereda oss på att emigrera.
<Guest20958> realubot: Lite jobbigt med ditt ältande i kanalen om den borgliga politiken.
<realubot> Guest20958: Lösningen är enkel. Om Alliansen styr landet som utlovat så slipper ni gnället.
<realubot> Guest20958: Så maila Reinfeldt och säg att han måste fixa biffen för du står inte ut med gnället på IRC.
<Guest20958> realubot: Ett annat är att du håller till att diskutera Ubuntu istället.
<realubot> Guest20958: Sorry. Offtopic är tillåtet här sedan den riktiga offtopic-kanalen stängdes. Det finns det beslut på.
<realubot> Så länge ingen snackar ontopic så är offtopic ok.
<Guest20958> "Undvik ämnen som kan skapa heta debatter och/eller vara stötande eller kränkande mot andra, t.ex. politik, ..."
<realubot> einand: Så. Vad föreslår du? Norge, Taiwan, Japan?
<Guest20958> "Vi ser gärna att våra användare är sociala och trevliga mot varandra, men längre privata samtal flyttas med fördel till privata meddelande eller en annan passande kanal."
<realubot> Guest20958: Topic är inte up to date sedan senaste beslutet att tillåta offtopic här i kanalen.
<Guest20958> realubot: Vad menar du?
<realubot> Guest20958: Det är gammal info som inte stämmer med beslut om att tillåta offtopic här.
<realubot> Guest20958 == Reinfeldt ?
<realubot> Guest20958: Jag ska sluta för den här gången men kom ihåg att Aliansen inte sköter sitt jobb som utlovat!
<Guest20958> realubot: Dessa regler skrevs EFTER omröstningen.
<realubot> Guest20958: Men utan att ta hänsyn till omröstningen tydligen ...
<Guest20958> realubot: Jo. OP skrev dem.
<Guest20958> realubot: Det är dessa kanalriktlinjer som gäller.
<realubot> Guest20958: Jaha. Bra. Då vet jag det. Då spelar beslut i föreningen Ubuntu Sverige ingen roll då.
<realubot> Vi kan besluta vad vi vill i ubuntu-se-mote för det är ändå OP som bestämmer oavsett beslut där.
<realubot> Guest20958: Hur länge har du hängt i den här kanalen? Om har hängt med några år så borde du vetat att OP inte har haft någon vidare koll. Folk har blivit bannade medan andra har gått fria för samma saker o.s.v.
 * Guest20958 är HakanS
<realubot> Varför kallar du dig HakanS?
<realubot> Ähum, jag menar Guest ... ?
<Guest20958> Jag vet inte varför det blev så.
<Guest20958> NickServ verkar vara nere.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Guest20958: "Undvik ämnen som ..." är ju en gummiparagraf. Så vad som tillåts här då är fikasnack, typ.
<realubot> Allt annat kan ju skapa heta debatter och/eller vra stötande eller kränkande mot andra.
<Guest20958> Ungefär så ja. Detta är ingen allmän debatt-kanal.
<realubot> Jag röstade för stängning av offtopic-kanalen för att 1. den inte fick ligga i ubuntu-namnrymden 2. den var överflödig då 99% av offtopic-snacket ändå var tillåtet här.
<realubot> Men jag måste ha missuppfattat halva förutsättningarna för omröstningen.
<realubot> Tråkigt. :(
<Guest20958> Kanalriktlinjerna säger att man ska följa Ubuntus uppföranderegler. Dessa säger bl.a att man ska vara hänsynsfull och behandla andra med respekt.
<realubot> Guest20958: Ja? Jag behandlade väl einand och dig med respekt när vi diskuterade nyss?
<realubot> Hur som helst. Här kommer lite offtopicsnack som knappast kan upplevas stötande eller leda till heta debatter:
<realubot> Jag är nyfiken på Japan. Är det någon här som har erfarenhet av Japan och som har bildat sig en uppfattning om landet?
<realubot> http://www.dn.se/ekonomi/merkel-vill-att-google-betalar-for-lankar
<realubot> Kommentarer?
<realubot> "
<realubot> Tyska föbundskanslern Angela Merkel vill införa ny upphovsrättslagstiftning för att sökjättar som Google ska betala för att länka till artiklar, det skriver Financial Times.
<realubot> "
<einand> realubot: sjukt att google skall betala för länkar
<realubot> Ja, robots.txt är ju lösningen. Inte att betala för länkar.
<realubot> Detta är ju bara ett sätt för politikerna att lägga skatt på kärnan i Googles affärsidé så att Google inte kommer undan. Frågan är vad det får för konsekvenser för mindre bolag ...
<HeMan> fast dom vill ju bli indexerade, det är där paradoxen ligger
<HeMan> dom vill bli indexerade men vill att google betalar dom för det
<einand> "Jag vill ha en väg byggd till mitt företag, men vägverket skall betala mig 1kr för alla kunder som besöker mig på vägen"
<einand> I Sverige så träffas i genomsnitt 17 personer av blixten årligen (Källa: http://ltarkiv.lakartidningen.se/2004/temp/PC2328).
<einand> Så med 10 fällande domar för fildelning 2012 så kan vi konstatera att sannolikheten att bli fälld för detta brott är drygt hälften så stor som att bli träffad av blixten.
<ewook> Det som är värre, är att det är ett försök att lägga skatt på material och agerande på internet.
<ewook> en dynamisk sida ska fan inte stå som grund för hurvida man ska betala skatt eller inte...
<einand> ewook: tv-licensen skall folk börja betala nu
<einand> pga surfplattor och datorer
<hexabit> Min Raspberry kom precis nu med Posten. Helgen är räddad!!!! :)
<einand> hexabit: trevligt
<einand> jag funderar på att sälja mina
<hexabit> einand: Ja, jag är såååå lycklig nu!!!!
<Barre> hexabit: grattis, något speciellt projekt? vad skall du göra med den?
 * Barre har i.o.f.s. stor respekt för att bara uppskatta rolig, ny HW =)
<hexabit> Barre: Hmmm jag vet inte riktigt men det lutar åt ett portabelt labb, typ.. :)
<einand> Ja
<einand> det skall jag nog göra, ett osscoliskop
<Barre> hexabit: låter spännande, labba med vadå?
<hexabit> Programmering etc
 * Barre har fortfarande kvar sitt egnabyggda analoga osscoliskop
<Barre> hexabit: sköj
<hexabit> strax tbx (fick precis ner iso'n)
<realubot> HeMan: Varför ska Google betala för att indexera webbsidor? Det är ju en win-win situation. Google leder trafik till sajterna och sajterna får trafik. Alla tjänar pengar på det och vi konsumenter får betala för kalaset.
<HeMan> realubot: precis, det är därför förslaget är så korkat
<realubot> Problemet ligger väl i att sajternas innehåll är så kasst att dom inte kan ta betalt för det på annat sätt än med annonser och det räcker inte, typ.
<realubot> Googles affärsidé är som the pirate bays, men laglig.
<realubot> Man använder någon annans produkt men gör det genom att leda besökarna till att beta för produkten.
<realubot> *betala
<realubot> TPB leder också besökarna till produkten, men utan att besökarna pröjsar.
<realubot> That's the difference my friends.
<Barre> går förslaget igenom är det ju döden för hur internet fungerar iag
<realubot> Barre: Det är det jag är rädd för. Hur det kommer påverka Internet i det stora hela. Inte bara Google. Google kan ju i värsta fall pröjsa kostnaderna.
<realubot> Men hur blir det med småföretag m.m. Ska dom också börja pröjsa för att få länka?
<einand> skillnaden är att Google gör så att tidningarna får mera betalt
<einand> TPB snor ju bara innehållet
<einand> om man nu skall jämföra det så
<realubot> einand: Exakt. Det är det jag menar.
<einand> Så står TPB i gatuhörnet med en kopieringsaparat och drar kopior
<einand> medans google står i ett annat hörn och pekar Där kan ni läsa om Kungen och hans barn.
<realubot> Google får "provision" på försäljnigen av den riktiga produkten medan TPB tar ut ett pyttelitet pris (annonser) för billiga kopior.
<realubot> Men så är ju Googles grundare superentrepenörer med stort S medan TPB-gänget klassas som cyberkriminella av rättssystemet.
<realubot> TPB skulle gjort som Zenström, hoppat av priatbranschen i tid och investerat pengarna i en laglig tjänst.
<realubot> *Zennström
<realubot> Zennström, Sveriges egen Bill Gates.
<realubot> Nu undrar ni säkert vad priatbranschen är.
<hexabit_pi> Barre: Hwuhuu!! irc från min pi. ;)
<hexabit_pi> Snabb lite pryl den här tycker jag..
<Barre> hexabit: =)
<Coffe> hexabit:  nice
<Barre> Coffe:  15:32:30 up 5 days, 49 min
<Barre> Coffe: ser ut som jag löst min instabilitet
<ewook> einand: icke.
<ewook> einand: Jag har inte längre datorer hemma helt enkelt.
<einand> ewook: ?
<ewook> einand: tv-licens.
<ewook> einand: Jag har lite fördröjning i kommunikationen :p
<einand> lite
<ewook> 7~
<Coffe> Barre:  de är ju skönt..  kanske du kan sluta oroa dig för det
<einand> någon annan här som hostar en maskin med spdy?
<David-A> ewook: ingen dator? hur chattar du? över RFC1149-protokollet? http://www.blug.linux.no/rfc1149/  (därför du har lite fördröjning?)
<gaisten> einand: nej men det måste jag testa
<ewook> David-A: från Jobbet?
<ewook> David-A: Hah, missade att du skickade den rfc'n :p.
<ewook> einand: jag drog igång, men plocka bort. Hann inte pilla upp allt för PHP.
<realubot> Spielbergs nya film o Lincoln verkar bra. NÃ¥gon som har sett den?
<einand> gaisten: jag har kört det i 2 dagar nu
<einand> gaisten: hade lite problem i början, som jag lagat
<Coffe> realubot:  wamp slayer menar du  ?
<einand> någon som vet om alla RFC:er finns att ladda ner som pdf i en gigantiskt packad fil
<ewook> einand: http://www.rfc-editor.org/download.html
<ewook> einand: ftp://ftp.rfc-editor.org/in-notes/tar/pdfrfc-all.zip
<einand> ewook: coolt :)
<einand> tack
<einand> min ipad har fått ytterliggare ett användingsområde
<ewook> hehe.
<einand> vad är skillnadne
<einand> Entire RFC Collection: .tar.gz or Zipped format. variable; over 130MB. (These files are updated once per week)
<einand> Entire PDF-formatted RFC Collection: .tar.gz or Zipped format. variable; over 150MB. (These files are updated once per week)
<David-A> einand: det finns en massa paket i förrådet som heter saker med "rfc", t.ex. "doc-rfc-std" installerar några hundra rfc-dokument
<einand> David-A: men jag lirar inte ubuntu
<David-A> einand: oj, då *måste* du använda internet
<ewook> einand: ren text vs pdf
<einand> David-A: ladde ju ner alla som pdf nu, så inte helt sant ;)
<David-A> einand: ja, men du var tvunget att ladda ner från internet och inte med en pakethanterare
<einand> japp
<einand> sånt är livet i mellanåt, orättvist
<joel__> Min HTPC har börjat lagga efter ordentligt
<joel__> Borde inte göra det men gör det.. vad har ni för tips? funderar på att blåsa den och köra något mer light än ubuntu 64 bits
<joel__> nuhar unity hängt sig
<jolaren> för er som inte redan gjort det.. http://youtube.com/html5
<realubot> jolaren: Fungerar HTML5 felfritt på tuben nu då?
<einand> realubot: nix
<einand> tycker h.264 skall bli helt licensfri, och sedan del av html5 standarden
<johanbr> jolaren: xbmcbuntu kanske? (bygger på lubuntu)
<johanbr> feltabbat, menat till joel
<realubot> einand: Möölnlycke är fint.
<realubot> På Bianca Wahlgrens blogg kan man läsa om hur man fönar håret.
<realubot> Kaffe nu.
<madbear> realubot: yes
<madbear> realubot: har du nån blogg då?
<einand> realubot: ok?
<realubot> madbear: Nej.
<einand> madbear: realubot har typ 10 bloggar alla under falskt namn
<realubot> einand: Vad då okej?
<realubot> einand: Har jag?
<einand> du hade för några år sedan iaf
<realubot> Det visste jag inte ens själv.
<realubot> einand: Inte flera?
<realubot> EN IT-blogg.
<realubot> Som gick i konkurs.
 * realubot går med på att betala TV-licens för dator/surfplatta om svt lägger ner på spåret.
<realubot> madbear: http://www.svtplay.se/video/975506/del-7-av-8-industrialismen
<realubot> Den får man ju se!
 * realubot like.
<realubot> Jag kanske skulle starta en dokumentärblogg.
 * realubot gör mun-mot-mun-metoden på kanalen.
 * realubot använder tre webbläsare samtidigt.
<madbear> yo realubot
<madbear> va ute med hunden
<madbear> larsemil: leget då?
<madbear> idag gick bjurs största serverhall ner
<madbear> det va tjall på linan
<realubot> Bjurs?
<madbear> bjursås
<realubot> Vad är Bjur?
<madbear> dvs larsemil :D
<realubot> Jaha.
<madbear> realubot: annars då?
<einand> madbear: seriöst, du kan inte låta din hund gnaga på fibers
<madbear> einand: hon har faktiskt gnagit av massa sladdar för mig
<madbear> men idag gick tydligen massor av saker ner
<David-A> realubot: om du vill slippa betala tv-licensen "Bahnhof blockerar SVT" http://bahnhof.se/press/press-releases/0/121/2013/01/25/bahnhof-blockerar-svt , alternativt lägg till "127.0.0.1 www.svtplay.se" i /etc/hosts
<David-A> alla andra: yoghurt med vaniljsmak ÄR GOTT
<ewook> GAH! Kernel Panic är INTE roande.
<realubot> Dynamit: Jag vill inte blocka svt. Jag vill titta gratis.
<realubot> Shit.
<realubot> Dynamit: Fel person, sorry.
<realubot> Men seriöst av Bahnhof att erbjuda block av svtplay.se.
<realubot> " Ett tips! Tänkt på att hålla i hårdelen du precis fönat i ca 10 sekunder så håller locken längre! Detta gäller även när du lockar med locktång!"
<realubot> Saxat från Bianca Wahlgrens blogg.
<realubot> Det visste ni inte va?
 * realubot misstänker att kanalens kunskap om locktänger är dålig.
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-26
<Peyam> hej
<realubot> Peyam: Ett tips! Tänkt på att hålla i hårdelen du precis fönat i ca 10 sekunder så håller locken längre! Detta gäller även när du lockar med locktång!
<Peyam> ha?
<realubot> Peyam: Ja?
<Peyam> vad pratar du om?
<realubot> Peyam: Har du förstått?
<Peyam> Nej
<Peyam> Jag laddar ner maple
<realubot> Peyam: Jag säger ju till dig att du ska tänka på att hålla i hårdelen du precis fönat i 10 sekunder så att locken håller längre. Ser du inte vad jag skriver?
<Peyam> jo men jag fattar inte det
<Peyam> jag ve tinte vad föna betyder
<realubot> Peyam: Glöm inte att det gäller lika mycket om du lockar med locktång.
<Peyam> ok
<realubot> Peyam: https://sv.wiktionary.org/wiki/f%C3%B6na
<Peyam> fattar inte sammanhanget ändå
<realubot> Peyam: Det är ju från Bianca Wahlgrens blogg.
<Peyam> vet ej vem de t e
<realubot> Peyam: Dotter till Pernilla Wahlgren.
<realubot> Om du vet vem det är.
<Peyam> nej faktiskt
<realubot> Nehe, titta på Melodifestivalen i år så vet du.
<Peyam> kanske
<Peyam> jo jag vet vem det.
<Peyam> hon med konstiga ögon
<Peyam> hon e lite gammal men ser milfig ut
<realubot> Exakt.
<Peyam> vad har dte me dmig o göra?
<realubot> Peyam: Hennes dotter tipsa ju om föning på sin nya blogg.
<Peyam> ja men jag läser inte bloggar
<realubot> Peyam: Jag för vidare tipset till dig så du vet vad som gäller om du ska föna håret.
<Peyam> jag fönar aldrig d
<realubot> Peyam: Okej. Då kan du glömma det jag sa om föning.
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> men vf sa du det från början?
<realubot> Peyam: Jag kan väl inte veta om du fönar eller inte.
<Peyam> jag sa ju precis d
<realubot> Peyam: Om du är en fönare så hade du kunnat ha använding för tipset ju.
<Peyam> ja men jag sa ju att jag inte föna höret
<Peyam> håret
<realubot> Peyam: Efter att jag hade tipsat ja. Men det kunde väl inte jag veta innan du skrev det.
<Peyam> vad
<Peyam> du vet ju inte att jag inte fönar håret
<realubot> Att du inte fönar.
<Peyam> vf leker du dum för :S
<realubot> Peyam: Nej, nu är det läggdags.
<realubot> Peyam: Nu går vi och lägger oss.
<realubot> Peyam: God natt.
<Peyam> gonatt realubot
<realubot> Peyam: Skojade bara lite med dig förut.
<realubot> ;)
<Peyam> ;)
<Peyam> sov gott nu
<realubot> Tack.
<Screedo> god morgon
<kevin_> Nautilus verkar ha väldiga problem med samba utdelningar. Den hänger sig hela tiden. Kör jag smbget så rullar det på i 5MB/s... någon som vet varför det är så? Kan man göra något åt det?
<Coffe> vad har du för hastighet i ditt nätverk ?
<kevin_> Coffe, menar du mig? Ingen aning isf. Men det fungerar riktigt bra med smbget i terminalen... men i nautilus så hänger det alltid sig...
<antii> kevin_: det har just inget med filhanteraren (nautilus) att göra, det är nog mer "gvfs" som är problemet
<kevin_> antii, men hur kommer det sig att det aldrig strular med smbget?
<kevin_> kan även tillägga att det inte går att avbryta den pågående filhämtningen. Trycker man på det röda krysset blir allt grått men det går inte att få bort filflyttningsdialogen... Tittar man i unity så indikerar nautilus ikonen att det fortfarande pågår en filflyttning också
<realubot> Volvo är världens största lastbilstillverkare efter affär med Dongfeng!
<realubot> Woho!
<realubot> Om jag säger brädgård, vad säger ni då?
<realubot> Staket?
<hexabit> einand: Är du vaken? :)
<hexabit> Ska på dop nu men tittar in om stund. cya :)
<einand> hexabit: japp, jag är vaken?
<realubot> "Lag Chalmers uppges vara en av vinnarna, när EU-kommissionen på måndag utser sina två teknologiska flaggskepp. Det innebär närmare nio forskningsmiljarder till Chalmerslaget. EU-kommissionen svarar för hälften."
<realubot> Det är på Chalmers det händer ...
<einand> http://bahnhof.se/press/press-releases/0/121/2013/01/25/bahnhof-blockerar-svt
<realubot> einand: Nu påstår ju svt att det är ett slag i luften eftersom det inte är tillgången till svtplay som räknas utan om du har utrustning (dator/surfplatta) som kan ta emot stömmad video.
<realubot> Det är som med TV. Det är TV-mottagaren som räknas inte om du har antennsladd eller inte.
<realubot> D.v.s. lösningen är snarare att plocka bort nätverkskortet ur datorn.
<realubot> "Dagens lagstiftning är alltså inte kopplad till konsumtion av SVT:s utbud eller möjligheten att se SVT utan är kopplad till apparaten, poängterar Jocke Norberg. Däremot betalar du bara en avgift per hushåll, oavsett hur många apparater du äger."
<realubot> http://www.svt.se/nyheter/sverige/natleverantor-blockerar-svt?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Svtse-Inrikesnyheter+%28svt.se+-+Inrikesnyheter%29
<realubot> "– De har helt missuppfattat vad lagen menar. Enligt lagen ska man betala radio- och tv-avgift om man innehar en avgiftspliktig apparat. Med en sådan menas en apparat som kan ta emot en helt strömmande broadcast-kanal, även om apparaten inte enbart är avsedd för det, säger han."
<realubot> Så Bahnhos trick är nog mest en PR-kupp.
<realubot> *Bahnhofs
<realubot> Det ska bli intressant att följa det här. Hur bevisar Radiotjänst att den bärbara datorn i hemmet inte är någon annans? Hur stor betydelse har det att personen som har en "kompis" bärbara dator hemma själv har ett bredbandsabonnemang?
<realubot> Man kan ju faktiskt ha ett bredbandsabonnemang utan att ha dator bara för att tillhandahålla internetaccess till vänner som kommer på besök med sina bärbara datorer.
<realubot> einand: http://www.radiotjanst.se/sv/Avgiften/Lagar-och-regler/Avgiftsplikt-for-t-ex-datorer-och-surfplattor/
<K350> bash fråga: Hur fångar man upp - endast - tecken 4 och 5 på rad 3 i en fil?
<realubot> K350: sed
<K350> realubot: ehm. jo men jag är urusel på regexp. Vet du hur man gör?
<realubot> K350: Kommer inte ihåg i huvudet. Ska kolla upp det.
<K350> realubot: antar att man frå blanda in 'head' också, kanske?
<realubot> K350: sed -n 3p file.txt
<realubot> För att spotta ut rad 3.
<K350> realubot: ska se här....
<realubot> Sedan får du pipe:a till typ: grep -E ".{4,5}" eller något.
<K350> realubot: em. säker på det där "p"t?
<realubot> Nej, det där stämmer inte.
<realubot> K350: Japp.
<realubot> Säker på p:t.
<realubot> Dock så är grep-kommandot knas.
<K350> realubot: ngt knas med p:et..ska testa igen...
<K350> realubot: ehm, den spottar ut de 3 först araderna . Inte bara rad 3...
<realubot> K350: Så då: grep -E "^.{5}" | grep ".{2}$"
<realubot> K350: Nej, så: grep -oE "^.{5}" | grep -o ".{2}$"
<realubot> Inte så snyggt, men det borde fungera.
<K350> sak se...
<realubot> K350: Okej. Då får du hitta på något mer, typ: sed ... | tail -1
<realubot> eller något.
<realubot> K350: Du gör fel. sed -n 3p spottar bara ut rad 3.
<K350> realubot: lol..o8ups..jag skrev head istället för sed
<realubot> sed -n 3p file | grep -oE "^.{5}" | grep -oE ".{2}$"
<realubot> Det fungerar för mig.
<realubot> K350: Hehe
<K350> realubot: jepp. här funkar det också. något värre med grepp grejjen....hm..
<realubot> K350: Misstänker att cut är bättre än grep här.
<K350> realubot: skitskumt! När jag öppnar filen med nano så syns en siffra men i cat så är det en helt annan nuffra. Fattar NOLL!!!!!!
<K350> realubot: fullkomligt obegripligt!
<realubot> cut -n verkar inte fungera.
<realubot> cat file | grep -n ""
<realubot> Det visar radnumret också.
<K350> realubot: hang on..jag har ett helt osannolikt problem här....
<realubot> K350: Tjejer?
<K350> realubot: det spökar
<K350> realubot: ofattbart!!!!
<K350> realubot: har du youtube-dl? det har uppstått en riktigt spökligt mysko grej här
<realubot> Jag använder inte youtube-dl. Vad är problemet då?
<K350> realubot: ok låt mig försöka förklara
<realubot> K350: Give it a try.
<K350> Jag kör: youtube-dl <url> | tee foo.log
<einand> realubot: vet, dock via DNS spärrat SVT nu, så jag välkomnar dom att prova det rättsligt
<K350> realubot: längst ner i foo.log så står nedladdningen i procent
<K350> realubot: Nu till det skumma
<K350> öppnar jag filen foo.log i en editor så står där på sista radne något HELT annat än om jag öppnar den med cat
<K350> realubot: rättelse. filens innehål skiljer sig även på några andra punkter beroende på om jag öppnar den i cat eller med en editor. Fullkomligt obegripligt.
<einand> youtube har ju bara slängt upp mp4 filer, så där fungerar wget
<K350> einand: jo men outputen från nedladdningne är ju skitskum beroend epå hur jag kollar den
<realubot> K350: Jaha. Jag har ingen förklaring. Kan det vara så att filen fylls på med ny info mellan gångerna du öppnar den?
<einand> K350: använd wget då
<Loofy> Hur anger man till apt att byta spegel från kommandoraden? Har försökt kolla i hjälpen men inte hittat något?
<einand> K350: bästa programmet för att "låna" från youtube är jdownloader
<K350> realubot: Nej, det ser likadant ut oavsett om jag avbryter nedladdningen eller väntar tillls den är färdig
<K350> einand: problemet är inte at ladda hem. problemet är att en fil ser helt olika ut beroende på om jag ser den med en editor eller med cat
<hplc> ääh en smula offtopic, men, textilfärdgning i maskin, flaskan ska ju läggas i trumman, men saltet? i tvättfacket eller i sköljfacket, manualen avslöjar det inte
<K350> einand: jag kör - youtube-dl <url> | tee > foo.log. Foo.log se roliak ut beroende på om jag kollar den med cat eller en editor
<einand> ok,
<einand> K350: skicka mig en log fil, så skall jag kolla
<K350> einand: den ser ju olika ut beroende på vad jag öppnar dne med
<einand> ja?
<jolaren> youtube i html5 funkar ju riktigt fint
<jolaren> iaf med chromonium och inte google chrome (full-screen buggar)
<hplc> köpte senaste numret av "linux format nr 167" verkar väldigt köpvärd, men UEFI och shim bootloader?
<hplc> håller microsoft på att påverkar intel att bara göra en linux spärr på hårdvara?
<hplc> DVD som följer med det numret är sannerligen ingen nackdel heller
<hplc> ...fast jag dödade nog diskussionen totalt
<gkcn> does anyone know if it's possible to buy a Dell xps developer edition in stockholm?
<hplc> dunno, noone has wrote anything in here for the last 3 hours
<Chiyo> hplc, ping?
<hplc> Chiyo, ???
<Chiyo> the channel isnt +m :)
<Chiyo> it just appears everyone is away :)
<hplc> Chiyo, ok
<hplc> can everyone be idle?
<hplc> Chiyo, can everyone be idle?
<Chiyo> they can be :)
<hplc> Chiyo, how come not kicked for being idle in 3H? i though there was auto logout
<Chiyo> not on freenode :)
<Chiyo> for example, there is a nick i would like to have, and its been connected for over 3 weeks
<Chiyo> and its been idle for the same time too
<andol> Well, regarding nick names there is also the little details called nickserv. Then about people idling that is also kind of a feature, allowing you to get a response from someone whenever that persons returns to the computer.
<hplc> Chiyo, but thoose "flooding"?
<hplc> Chiyo, those must disconnect them?
<andol> Also, this channel is really Swedish speaking...
<gkcn> andol, :)
<hplc> hojsan
<Chiyo> hplc, the flooding can be happening in another channel or when connecting
<hexabit> einand: Är du här eller ölar du nu när det är Lördag? :)
<realubot> jolaren: Upplever du någon fördel med HTML5 jämfört med Flash då bortsett från att du slipper just Flash?
<realubot> På youtube alltså.
<Philip5> wb swecarp
<swecarp> tackar Philip5
<swecarp> Philip5:  snygga bilder du hadde tagit vid kungsleden
<Philip5> aha, de gamla
<Philip5> är bara en point and shoot-kamera
<swecarp> japp
<Philip5> swecarp: om din fot håller så borde du passa på att vandra där
<swecarp> det brukar bli rätt bra bilder med dom också men kanske inte högsta kvallitet
<swecarp> vandra glöm det men möjligtvis snöskoter på vintern eller 4 hjuling på sommaren
<swecarp> vanda det är att gå mer än 200m och då är det en paus på en timme beräknad då man måste ha en återhämtning :)))
<swecarp> Philip5:  jag har alldrig varit något för att vandra kortare turer går bra
<swecarp> Philip5:  kör du digikam 2,9 eller 3,0 rc
<realubot> swecarp: Long time no see.
<Philip5> 2.9 än
<swecarp> realubot:  morsning
<realubot> swecarp: Vad gör du nuförtiden, varför hör du aldrig av dig? Bor du kvar i samma tvåa?
<swecarp> realubot:  nej inte den gamla 2an det är en 3a nu och jag ska testa beta2 av mageia3
<realubot> swecarp: Alright. ;)
<realubot> swecarp: Hur är det med itgubben?
<swecarp> den gubben har det jobbigt realubot
<HakanS> Philip5: Har du Digikam 2.9 i ditt ppa?
<realubot> swecarp: Aj, aj, tråkigt att höra. :(
<realubot> swecarp: Hälsa från mig om du "snackar" med honom någon dag.
<swecarp> snackar inte mycke med honom men ser hans inlägg på fasebook
<swecarp> nä nu ska jag kolla lite på tv sedfan sängen
<realubot> swecarp: Okej. Jag hänger inte på Fejan så jag hänger inte med i vad han skriver där.
<Philip5> HakanS: ja men bara för ubuntu 12.04
<HakanS> Philip5: När fixar du det för 12.10?
<_Trullo> min loginskärm är vit, hur får jag den tillbaka igen? :)
<Philip5> HakanS: när jag själv uppgraderar skulle jag tro
<HakanS> Philip5: Vilket du inte har planer på för tillfället?
<Philip5> ingen brådska
<HakanS> Dags att sova.
#ubuntu-se 2013-01-27
<hplc> vad har alla gjort idag? varit stendött idag
<lag^> hplc: lördag kväll ju!
 * realubot kollar in Bianca Wahlgrens blogg för det är väl ingen annan i kanalen som gör det.
<realubot> Inga nya tips på bloggen.
<realubot> Helt sjukt. Det är på fullt allvar en varg som ränner runt här i närheten.
<Markk> Oj då.
<Markk> Vad "tråkigt" om du skulle bli uppäten då.
<Markk> Fast det är ju en liten chans, du går väl aldrig ut.
<realubot> Markk: Det är klart att jag går ut. Jag är ute varje dag.
<Markk> Vad du är ute alltså.
<realubot> Japp.
<Barre> whohoo... äntligen helgledig :|
<bamsefar> Barre: Grattis :)
<Loofy> Har ett gammalt xbox liggandes som jag inte använder. Fullt fungerande - så vill ju helst inte slänga det. Köper folk sånt?
<Loofy> Eller skänka?
<Loofy> kan man köra den som en server av nått slag? :D
<_Trullo> du kan ju slänga in xbmc på den o ha framför tv'n
<Loofy> Jao... dock har jag redan en ASrock ION maskin där för det ändamålet :S
<hume> hej... jag har ett problem med gparted: jag har bytt ut SSD-disk i min laptop till en större, kopierade hela den gamla med clonezilla och har lagt in den på den nya. Nu vill jag då ta det nya utrymmet i besittning med hjälp av gparted - men jag kan inte utöka partitionerna utöver den gamla storleken. Resten är grått oallokerat utrymme. Vad ska jag göra?
<Barre> bamsefar: tackar =)
<bamsefar> Barre: Snart februari nu :D
<Barre> bamsefar: nära nu :)
<Barre> ping bob.rre.nu
<bamsefar> Barre: Jepp, då blir det burgarbuffé.
<Barre> bamsefar: \o/
<Barre> i unity, hur tabbar jag mellan fönster i olika workspaces?
<Barre> AHH.. CTRL+ALT TAB
<Coffe> jag tycker vi kan ha en lunch snart.. är över ett år sedan
<Barre> ohh.. tiden går fort
<Barre> brb.. kernel update
<Coffe> bamsefar:  på oĺerrys ?
<hume> hello... hur kan jag checka frekvensen på mitt RAM-minne? jag vet att storleken ges av free....
<hume> tänkte stoppa i en modul till och behöver frekvensen
<bamsefar> Coffe: Nä, ska öppna något nytt ställe vid mitt jobb.
<Coffe> bamsefar:  okey kanske ha nästa lunch där då
<bamsefar> Kanske
<yarre2> hume, sudo dmidecode |more
<Barre> hume: eller, sudo lshw -class memory
<hume> tack
<Loofy> nån som har koll på hur lxc funkar?
<Loofy> jag har installerat det på min server. kan se i ifconfig att jag har en lxcbr0 som har ett ip.
<Loofy> dock i 10-serie..
<Loofy> grejen är att jag inte kan nå de här ip-numren utanför servern själv.
<Loofy> funderar på om man behöver lägga till ett entry för lxcbr0 i /etc/networking/interfaces
<Loofy> för där i står det inget om lxcbr0 i nuläget.
<HeMan> Loofy: har du kört igång någon container?
<HeMan> Loofy: eller är det routingen som du funderar om?
<HeMan> Loofy: du måste peka ut var dina 10-nät finns så att maskiner utanför hittar rätt
<HeMan> Loofy: antingen sätter du in det nätet i din router
<HeMan> Loofy: eller så pekar du ut nätet från dina maskiner direkt
<Loofy> hej
<SpaceCat5> http://i.imgur.com/gIvI76w.jpg <-- Varför skrev de "S:ma" istället för "Summa"?
<SpaceCat5> Hej, hej.
<Loofy> Ja. jag har vart i min router (ddwrt) och tittat om man kan låta den veta om att det finns ett 10-nät ochså men inte hittat något där.
<HeMan> Loofy: det borde heta något i stil med static routes eller nått sånt
<Loofy> Ok
<einand> SpaceCat5: för det är kortare, och då en vedertagen förkortning
<SpaceCat5> Varför behöver det vara kortare?
<einand> SpaceCat5: jadu
<einand> spar en snål person spar bläck, inte vet jag
<SpaceCat5> Oerhört märkligt är det enligt mig.
<HeMan> Loofy: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Linking_Subnets_with_Static_Routes
<SpaceCat5> Det ser ut att vara tryckt. Inte skrivet med bläck...
<Loofy> Tackar!
<einand> ja, man trycker med bläck ;) eller gjorde
<SpaceCat5> Bisarrt.
<SpaceCat5> "This guide aims to explain how to link different subnets together using static routes to forward traffic to the desired subnet of another router." <-- Vad är detta för rapakalja?
<SpaceCat5> Static routers och subnet... vad är det för människor som sysslar med sådant?
<SpaceCat5> Jag som en datornörd vet inte ens vad som egentligen menas med det.
<einand> isf är du en icke nätverks intresserad datornörd ;9
<einand> Vet du vad ett subnät är?
<HeMan> SpaceCat5: bland annat jag
<HeMan> SpaceCat5: jag har 6 st subnät för ipv4 och 4 st ipv6-nät hemma
<SpaceCat5> Jag skulle ljuga om jag sade att jag vet vad det är, men nog har jag hört termen.
<SpaceCat5> Och jag kanske vet det egentligen förutom att jag inte vet termen.
<SpaceCat5> Har det något att göra med den där jävla uppdelningen av IP-adresser?
<SpaceCat5>  /32 o.s.v.
<SpaceCat5> CIDR något?
<einand> HeMan: stort hemmanät, eller paranoid?
<HeMan> einand: mer nyfiken
<einand> ok
<HeMan> einand: vill labba med ospf och då behöver man lite nät
<realubot> einand: Har du ett jaktgevär att låna mig? http://www.gp.se/nyheter/goteborg/1.1249753-fler-vargbesok-ar-att-vanta
<SpaceCat5> Känn er fria att inte ignorera mig...
<einand> realubot: Varför skjuta en varg
<einand> SpaceCat5: vi ignorerar inte dig
<realubot> einand: Det finns ju seriöst en risk för att man kommer stå öga mot öga mot en varg om man går ut.
<SpaceCat5> Varför skulle paranoia ha något att göra med fler subnät?
<realubot> einand: För att en varg hör inte hemma i en storstad. Och den kan döda lösspringande hundar.
<SpaceCat5> Ingen tycks bry sig om vargars privatliv. De bara sätter sändare på dem utan deras medgivande.
<einand> jag tror det är jägare som planterat den där, för att öka vargskräcken
<realubot> einand: Varför har vi varg i Sverige ö.h.t.? Det var väl utdöd i flera 100 år innan någon dåre planterade in en ny vargstam?
<lag^> Någon här som har koll på det här med hilightwindowscriptet så man kan splitta screen och få all hilight till den rutan?
<einand> lag^: jag kör det
<lag^> Tänkte om hur man fixar i configfilen så att hilightrutan jämt får typ window nummer 99
<lag^> så att den inte flyttas runt jämt
<einand> flyttas runt?
<lag^> jamen.. om jag har 4 fönster och skapar min split window så blir ju den window 5 automatiskt
<lag^> sen om jag joinar en kanal eller privvar, så hamnar den efter i nummerordningen
<lag^> jag vill ha hilightwindow jämt som sista! Hade så en gång när jag hade shellkonto hos nån annan med förinställda configs
<einand> så gör inte min
<lag^> frågade honom hur han hade fixat så hilightwindow jämt var i window 99, så sa han nåt om att ändra i configen och ändra till immortal. Men han snackar fan jämt så jävla kryptisk så pallar inte fråga honom mer
<lag^> nähä :o
<lag^> nu tillexempel har jag hilightwindow på ruta 19. När jag nyss joinade kanal så fick den kanalen ruta 20..
<lag^> det är väl ändå standard. Men det ska gå att ändra
<SpaceCat5> Kryptiska och fientliga personer kännetecknar hela FOSS-världen.
<lag^> Jag vill att nån ska förklara till mig på ren svenska :(
<SpaceCat5> Det ska vara ett självändamål att Använda En Dator.
<Barre> HeMan: jag har lite problem med att få till det att läsa från trx på ett korrekt sett, måste gjort en ordentlig tankevurpa.
<HeMan> Barre: kör du ttyn i unbuffered mode?
<SpaceCat5> Obuffrat läge.
<SpaceCat5> Inte överdriva med svengelska.
<HeMan> Barre: stty raw 38400 < /dev/ttyUSB0
<Barre> HeMan: vet inte...
<HeMan> Barre: kör du med någon serieportsmodul till python?
<HeMan> Barre: eller öppnar du bara den med open?
<HeMan> Barre: kör du den i buffrat läge lär den uppträda skumt
<Barre> HeMan: så är det nog, jag kör med serial.Serial
<HeMan> Barre: den borde du kunna be ta bort buffringen
<Barre> HeMan: håller på att läsa manualen :)
<HeMan> Barre: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11772239/linux-serial-port-non-buffering-mode
<andol> HeMan: Ähh, inte ska du väl snuva Barre på nöjet att läsa manualen? :)
<HeMan> andol: :)
<HeMan> andol: jag ville bara visa min google-fu
<andol> Det förstås :)
<SpaceCat5> Fy fan vad tröttsamt...
<HeMan> med buffrade serieportar?
<HeMan> ah, han innan jag svarade
<HeMan> +drog
<Barre> HeMan: den ö
<Barre> oops
<HeMan> Barre: ö
<Barre> HeMan: den länken visar ju hur han löst det i c, inte python
<HeMan> Barre: ha! då får du läsa manualen i alla fall! :)
<HeMan> Barre: kan se om jag hittar en python-beskrivning då
<HeMan> andol: såg vad fiffig jag var, skickade en felaktig länk till Barre så han både slösade tid på den _och_ måste läsa manualen!
<Barre> hehehe
<andol> +1
<HeMan> Barre: prova köra min stty-rad innan du startar din python-snurra och se om det blir någon skillnad
<Barre> HeMan: måste först "städa" testkoden så jag är tbx till ruta 1
<HeMan> Barre: ok
<HeMan> Barre: tty.setraw, http://docs.python.org/2/library/tty.html
<Barre> HeMan: du är snäll du, men jag fick inte till det. provade med tty.setraw(mySerial.fileno())  och fick samma resultat.
<HeMan> Barre: det betyder bara att du måste beama över koden till mig så jag får titta på den, trots att den är ful och ofärdig
<K350> finns det något verktyg att konvertera megabytes till bytes?
<Barre> HeMan: http://forum.fibaro.com/viewtopic.php?t=1301  =)
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> farsan fyllde 60 igår
<Peyam> blev överraskning
<HeMan> Barre: hehe
<Barre> K350: vad menar du? MiB*1024*1012=binary byte .  MB*1000*1000 = decimal byte
<Barre> förlåt, MiV*1024*1024 skall det givetvis stå
<Peyam> alla ni borde lära er Qt
<Peyam> amazing simple
<Barre> hahah... MiB... (jag har kalla fingrar
<Peyam> Mb
<HeMan> Peyam: jag är inte så jätteförtjust i C++
<Peyam> vad e du förtjust i?
<HeMan> Peyam: beror på vad jag ska göra
<HeMan> Peyam: bash för enkla saker, python för mer avancerad saker och ska jag göra något på riktigt skulle jag nog köra scala
<HeMan> Peyam: men just nu använder jag lua för det jag gör
<HeMan> Peyam: och jQuerymobile för användargränssnittet
<HeMan> Peyam: jag skulle nog för övrigt välja att göra användargränssnitt med html5 oavsett
<Peyam> jag snackar mera GUI
<Peyam> bash är stupid
<Peyam> jaha
<Peyam> okej
<Peyam> html5. vet ej så mkt om d
<HeMan> bash är grymt!
<HeMan> bash 4 har ju associativa arrayer tex
<Peyam> jag kör med .NET men c++ är mkt bättre.
<Peyam> ja men när du ska rounda en decimal..
<Peyam> blääääää
<Peyam> jag aldrig kört. jag kört bara enkla
<HeMan> då räknas det som lite mer avancerade saker så då blir det python
<Peyam> men jag hört att bash är väldigt löjligt språk
<Peyam> python är bra men library på den är bara katasrof
<Peyam> C++ vinner på den delen
<Peyam> men python är väldigt snabb
<Peyam> python är 46 ggr långsammare än C
<HeMan> jag har en liten idé att skriva ihop en objektorienteringsmodul till bash
<HeMan> som kör prototypbaserad objektorientering
<Peyam> stort
<Peyam> vf e bash bra för det syftet?
<HeMan> jag använder det när jag ska scripta enklare saker
<Peyam> Fortran o Julia är nu en av de snabbaste beräknings språken med C
<Peyam> fast om man bara tänker på loop och andra statement
<HeMan> det brukar för övrigt göra större skillnad att man väljer rätt algoritm
<HeMan> nu börjar tex java blir större även inom HPC
<Peyam> precis
<Peyam> Java för mkt text
<Peyam> men Java är populärast just nu
<Lapp3n_> hej alla ubuntu kunniga...
<Lapp3n_> Någon som kan hjälpa mig med ett problem i min frus ubuntu maskin??
<Lapp3n_> Ikonerna har blivit jättestora på panelen samt även i Firefox.. Vill ha mindre.. Har upplösning 1920x1280
<Lapp3n_> Ingen som haft samma problem efter en uppdatering??
<Sterk> Lapp3n_: nej burken rullat på nu 7 månader, men det gäller nog ubuntu?
<Lapp3n_> Mja.. Verkar som att det hänt något efter en uppdatering som gjordes nyligen.. Stora ikoner mm som jag itne får till alls..
<Sterk> Lapp3n_: ubuntu?
<Lapp3n_> Sen kan jag inte ändra på upplösningen heller vilket också verkar skumt
<Lapp3n_> Hmm hur ser man verion?
<Lapp3n_> version
<Sterk> Lapp3n_: :) vet du inte vad du själv installerat?
<Lapp3n_> Den har uppdaterats ett gäng med gånger sedan jag installerade detta.. Fruns dator så hon uppdaterar eftersom bara...
<Lapp3n_> Ser inte alls ut som när jag installerade det kan jag ju säga.. Hittar knappat terminalen..:D
<Sterk> Lapp3n_: :) om jag inte vet vad du kör så blir det svårt vägleda
<Sterk> Lapp3n_: du kanske kör ubuntu med unity?
<Barre> HeMan: nu fungerar det som dett skall.. jag hade nog (eller rättare sagt: med all säkerhet) skrivit fel, för nu fungerar det presis som förväntat
<Lapp3n_> Ja det är det
<Sterk> då kan det vara förvirrande om du är van med gamla gnome 2
<Lapp3n_> Helt nytt
<Lapp3n_> Men unity stämmer.. :D
<Lapp3n_> -m
<Sterk> Lapp3n_: tyvärr är jag inte alls bra på vägleda när det kommer till unity. använt den bara som test.
<Lapp3n_> Den är inte min grej kan jag ju säga...:(
<Lapp3n_> Kan man inte köra en downgrade bara... hahha
<Lapp3n_> Kunde inte ubuntu men bättre än denna unity grejs iaf!
<Sterk> Lapp3n_: finns andra skrivbordsmiljöer. försök ge unity en chans det är nog riktigt bra om man vänjer sig.
<Sterk> 12.04 bör nu vara riktigt stabilt
<Lapp3n_> Jo men inte roligt när man inte ens får till ikonerna...:S
<Sterk> Lapp3n_: :) jag och unity är ingen fullträff. hoppas någon annan kan vägleda.
<Lapp3n_> Jag och ubuntu är intgen fullträff heller och speciellt inte Unity... :(
<hume> hello.. jag har ett problem med virtualbox: i mediahanteraren finns det en virtuell hårddisk som jag inte längre använder - men jag kan inte ta bort den. Nån som vet hur man kan göra?
<hume> screenshot: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/skrmbild-2013-01-27-180707.php
<Lapp3n_> Tack iaf Sterk  :)
<Lapp3n> Sterk: .. Jag löste problemet... :)...
<Lapp3n> Var tvungen uppdatera driverrutinerna till grafkikkortet med sudo kommando.. :)
<Sterk> Lapp3n: vilken utgåva kör du?
<Lapp3n> Så nu är ikonerna som dom ska vara enligt min fru... 12.04 skulle jag
<Sterk> 12.04 finns ju hårdvara-grejen
<Sterk> 12.10 har dem spelat efterbliven och gömt det
<Lapp3n> Jo provade via systeminställningarna att uppdater drivisarna men det funkade inte
<Sterk> Lapp3n: hårdvarudrivrutiner eller något finns ett verktyg på 12.04
<Lapp3n> Så läste lite på forum och hittade rätt sudo kommando så jag kunde köra copy/paaste i terminalen.. :)
<Sterk> den använder man för installera drivrutiner
<Lapp3n> Jo finns under systeminställnigar där man kan installera och välja drivrutiner.. Men det funkade inte
<Lapp3n> Men frun är nöjd så då är jag nöjd... haha
<Sterk> Lapp3n: ju 12.04 är allt toppen
<Sterk> Lapp3n: den kan din fru använda 5 år :)
<Lapp3n> Nu har jag kollat... Det är 12.04 LTS som är installerat... :)
<Sterk> LTS utgåva dvs long term support
<Lapp3n> Aaa.. kan behävas lite support eftersom hon bara klickar ja på allt som poppar fram på rutan.. hahah.. nerå .. :)
<Lapp3n> Men vart säkert nått skummt bara med drivisarna efter updaten.. men nu är allt löst iaf.. :) Så kommer nån mer in med samma gnäll som mig så be dom köra sudo updates kanske det löser problemet.. haha
<Lapp3n> Nej alla glada nu ska man klicka lite och hjälpa sverige i detta spel http://korta.nu/erep och sedan blir det fil tajm.. Tack för hjälpen också!
<havok-laptop> Någon som är här?
<gaisten> hume: fick du svar på din fråga?
<gaisten> hume: annars måste du detacha den innan du kan ta bort den, tror det finns som alternativ
<hume> gaisten, har hittat nån i vbox som hjälper mig - problemet är att den inte är tillgänglig... och det är ett snapshot
<havok-laptop> So, jag har lite problem att starta ubuntu via USB. Den hänger sig vid laddnings skärmen (med de fem prickarna). Jag klickade escape och fick fram detta som de sista raderna innan det hängde sig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1577432/
<raven> Hej har lite strul med en extern disk plötsligt har den lagt av helt från ingenstans
<raven> och lsusb -vv samt tail -f dmesq
<raven> visar inte att den finns :/
<raven> ngn som vet vad de kan ha me o göra?
<Peyam> HEj grabbar
<Peyam> e den ngn här
<Peyam> seriös behöver hjälp
<HakanS> Peyam: Är det bara grabbar som får hjälpa dig?
<Peyam> alla som e kunniga
<Peyam> http://utsv.net/classical-structural-analysis/5-least-work-indeterminate
<Peyam> jag kan inte se den här klippen
<Peyam> och det står inte heller vad det e för plugin jag måste ha
<Peyam> HakanS:
<HakanS> Det är ett inbäddat pdf-dokument som ska visas.
<Peyam> jaha
<HakanS> <embed width="840" height="836" type="application/pdf" src="http://www.utsv.net/least_work.pdf">
<Peyam> tack HakanS
<HakanS> Peyam: Var så god. Ännu ett tecken på dålig webblayout.
<Peyam> jag trodde det var en videoklipp
 * HakanS säger godnatt.
<realubot> Peyam: HakanS for president.
<Peyam> ja
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-20
<Screedo> god morgon
<QTjezy> Screedo, morning!
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> Allt väl denna underbara måndags morgon?
<andol> Jajjamensan!
<QTjezy> mycket underbar morgon
<christoffer> God morgon
<christoffer> andol, hur bootstrapar du en hel Puppet miljö. Just nu så installerar jag och upgraderar Ubuntu till absolut senaste versionerna av allt. Sedan installerar jag endast puppet-common och librarian-puppet.
<christoffer> Sedan är tanken att puppet ska ta hand om allt själv
<christoffer> inklusive moduler från forge
<christoffer> puppet-common istället för puppet för att jag kör standalone utan puppetmaster
<andol> christoffer: Nu använder jag iofs forgen något nämntvärt, men behöver ens klienten bry sig om den detaljen, utan vill du ändå inte ha modulena därifrån tillsammans med din egna moduler?
<christoffer> hmm nu kanske jag inte hänger med riktigt men jag vill ju inte sitta och installera massor med puppet moduler med apt-get själv för varje maskin jag startar
<andol> christoffer: Med en puppetmaster är det ju hursom rätt trevligt att kunna köra något i stil med: puppet agent --test --server puppetmaster.domain.fqdn, och där ha manifest på plats som ser till att /etc/puppet/puppet.conf blir rätt, etc. Fast kör du masterless så antar jag att du behöver börja med en git clone, eller motsvarande, och sen har manifest däri som sätter upp cronjob, hjälpskript och vad nu du vill ha.
<christoffer> mjo precis
<christoffer> börjar med git clone av ett projekt
<christoffer> och sedan puppet apply
<andol> christoffer: Nu tror jag att vi pratar om varandra :) Moduler är ju bara en metod för att klumpa ihop manifest, så förstår inte varför du skulle installera moduler separat.
<christoffer> jaha
<christoffer> nej men istället för att jag skriver min egna apt-get modul
<christoffer> eller nginx modul
<christoffer> så använder jag ju de från forge
<christoffer> och då finns det ju två alternativ
<christoffer> antingen installera moduler med "puppet module install"
<christoffer> så installeras det globalt på varje maskin
<christoffer> eller så använder jag git submodules i puppet/modules katalogen
<christoffer> git submodules vill jag ifrån
<christoffer> och att installera allt för många moduler globalt med "puppet module install" eller apt-get känns som ett manuellt helvet
<christoffer> helvete
<andol> christoffer: Alternativt tre, att manuellt kopiera/uppdatera din repo med lämplig verison utav modulen. Jag menar, gör modulen det du vill att den ska så behöver du ju inte hålla på och hålla den syncad från forgen konstant.
<christoffer> nej precis
<christoffer> började så
<christoffer> men tänkte att det blev för mycket manuellt arbete
<christoffer> går i librarian-puppet att specificera version
<christoffer> git branch eller tag
<christoffer> så man kan uppgradera när man vill
<christoffer> kort å gott undrar jag om du har använt librarian-puppet men verkar inte som det ;)
<andol> Ahh, möjligt, men för tyngre forge-användadre är jag nog inte rätt person att komma med råd. I många fall tycker jag mest att moduler därifrån är onödigt komplexa, därför att de behöver vara så mycket mer generella än en tämlig trivial modul man själv kan slänga ihop.
<christoffer> mjo sant
<christoffer> märkt det också
<andol> I många fall handlar det ju ändå bara om att man vill ha en viss demon installerade och förse den med en specifik konfiguration, eller ett par enkla varianter på sagda conf.
<christoffer> mmm
<christoffer> jag börjar helt klart gilla mer och mer pakethantering efter helgen
<christoffer> till och med funderat på att lägga upp mina wordpress installationer i ppa
<christoffer> enkelt att styra uppgraderingar
<christoffer> sett några puppet videos över helgen där t.ex. Cisco använder yum för all form av installation och uppgradering av mjukvara
<christoffer> kan bli intressant
<christoffer> men måste sätta mig in i deb pakethantering först
<christoffer> aja, nu är det dags att lämna puppet för en stund och planera upp exjobbet för våren
<christoffer> Tack för synpunkterna andol alltid värt med lite tankar utifrån när man själv har grottat ner sig under en helg
<andol> christoffer: Tja, sen kan det ju vara så att jag har helt fel, och att säg bamsefar eller HeMan har klokare åsikter angående hur man vill använda sig utav forge-moduler i Puppet...
<christoffer> Självklart men det får framtiden utvisa
<HeMan> Morrn!
<huttan> morron
<hexabit> huttan: Jag är snart klar. Har byggt en meny så att nya användare slipper hacka configfiler etc. Snickrade ihop ett gui för terminalen också, alla har ju inte webbläsare på maskinerna.
<hexabit> huttan: En liten "teaser": http://oi41.tinypic.com/xpogn4.jpg
<hexabit> En bekant har fixat lite fler moduler. Bland annat en som kan ansluta till irc-kanaler och leta efter en user mm.
<huttan> hexabit: ser riktigt trevligt ut
<huttan> hexabit: e lite småsugen o göra lite custom kod på det också :p
<hexabit> huttan: Du får göra precis vad du vill med koden. Jag är bara glad att folk använder det. :)
<hexabit> Ska verkligen försöka att bli klar och skicka allt idag.
<huttan> hexabit: ingen panik alls, personligen ser jag hellre att du skickar den när du är helt nöjd =)
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<propus> god morgon gott folk!
<coffe> Tjena
<propus> läget?
<huttan> tjena propus
<propus> huttan: tjena :) läget?
<huttan> propus: tar det rätt lugnt idag, känner mig seg som fan :p
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<propus> huttan: okej.. fest i helgen eller? :)
<huttan> hej Screedo
<propus> Screedo: goddag :)
<Screedo> Allt väl med er?
<huttan> propus: nä fan, satt o gjorde bash script jag funderat på o göra ett tag, men det blev typ 19h om dan
<propus> huttan: ahh okej =)
<propus> Screedo: jo tack de är bara fina fisken här.. :).. blir att montera in min nas i serverskåpet i dag :)
<Screedo> låter roligt :)
<Screedo> vad blev det för något?
<propus> Screedo: byggt en med atom D525 1.8ghz dual-core :)
<Screedo> propus: OS? hur stor lagring osv. raid etc? :)
<propus> Screedo: kör openfiler och har 4 st 2 tb's diskar kör raid5 :)
<HeMan> propus: när du har så pass stora diskar är det nog bättre att köra raid6
<propus> HeMan: jaså va dådå?
<Screedo> jag rekomenderar också raid6 eller raidz2
<larsemil> propus: min senaste supermaskin kör på 8hz.
<HeMan> propus: om du får diskfel så går finns det risk att en disk till pajar när du bygger upp den igen
<HeMan> larsemil: *8MHz
<larsemil> typo!
<HeMan> propus: tror Barre har någon beräkning på det
<propus> HeMan: okej =)
<andol> propus: http://gargamel.nu/2009/06/varfor-nya-filsystem/
<propus> andol: okej tack :)
<Screedo> propus: själv kör jag nas4free och ZFS filsystem.
<andol> Screedo: Uppfattning om FreeNAS vs. NAS4Free?
<Screedo> tycker gui på nas4free är mycket trevligare, sedan kör de väl på en nyare kärna också än freenas.
<Screedo> sedan så har väl freenas lämnat "hemanvändaren" och börjat fokusera mot företag och ska du ha mer än basik saker så kostar det pengar.
<andol> Tänker på FreeNAS vs. TrueNAS?
<Screedo> andol: Har inte provat TrueNAS, aldrig hört om ens :)
<andol> Screedo: Antog att det var det du åsyftade med att det skulle kosta pengar.
<Screedo> men jag provade ett par olika innan jag drog igång nas4free och stannade där. freenas, nas4free, openfiler, openmediavault.
<Screedo> var rätt intressant att både openfiler och openmediavault hade väldigt dålig integrering mot en windows domän.
<Screedo> medans freenas och nas4free har det och det fungerar utan problem. Openmediavault har det men fungerar väldigt dåligt och de utvecklar inte stödet för det.
<Screedo> Om det inte nämts tidigare så är openmediavault baserad på debian :)
<Screedo> har för mig att openfiler är det också, men kan ha fel där :P
<propus> Screedo: openfiler bygger på centos.
<Screedo> propus: ok
<QTjezy> nu hittar jag inte var jag ändrar min domäns arecord i binero
<QTjezy> någon som vet?
<QTjezy> ah det löste sig
<QTjezy> funkar dock bara med www och inte utan nu.
<QTjezy> är det värt att skaffa annat hotell till sin domän än binero?
<QTjezy> eller är det smartast att ha det på binero också?
<QTjezy> !pung
<ubot2> Factoid 'pung' not found
<propus> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<propus> haha
<QTjezy> johanbr, är det vanligare med svensk typ av spis i canada eller amerikansk?
<QTjezy> sitter vreden ovanför ugnsdelen eller bak mot väggen ovanför spisplattorna
<propus> problem lösning... får bara 100mbit på mitt nätverkskort fast jag än ansluten till en 1gbit switch.. vad är felet?.. något som har en idé?
<ePax> Kortet är max på 100 kanske :D
<propus> Näeh de är ju inte de.. :P
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-21
<QTjezy> propus, det är säkert switchen
<propus> QTjezy: näeh.. har provat byta port.. men de löste sig när jag bytte kabel..
<QTjezy> så det är löst nu?
<propus> yes
<QTjezy> okejra.
<propus> YEAAAAHHH!!!
<propus> nu rullar nassen.. :D
<Screedo> god morgon
<propus> god morgon :)
<Barre> mörrn
<Screedo> propus: allt väl?
<Screedo> och med Barre?
<propus> Screedo: jodå.. bråkar dock med iscsi.. :P
<Barre> jo tack, trött men annars helt ok själv då Screedo
<Screedo> propus: :P det har jag också gjort :P
<Screedo> här är det väl bättre men fortfarande förkyld och mår skit.
<propus> Screedo: okej =).. ända sättet att lära sig är att bråka :P..
<propus> Screedo: jaså.. du är sjuk?.. tråkigt :-(
<Screedo> propus: jo, vilar lite då coh då. Ser att du fåt tigång din nas, nöjd med openfiler?
<propus> Screedo: smällde in openmediavault... fick hem en 4gb's IDE module som jag kör som system disk.. openfilter vill ha större system disk.. körde först på ett usb minne.
<Screedo> ok
<Screedo> jag provade omv, men det behöver några år till innan det är bra
<propus> tycker de rullar på fint :)
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> skönt
<propus> dock lite seg webgui.
<Screedo> deras implementering av windows domän blev jag inte imponerad av.
<Screedo> det fungerar dåligt och de verkar inte bry sig, fast det finns utan problem till debian.
<Screedo> så de borde inte ha några problem att implementera det i omv.
<propus> okej..
<propus> kör då inget windows system i mitt nätverk.. avskyr windows.
<Screedo> det var synd, såg verkligen fram emot omv, verkar som en trevlig nas.
<Screedo> jag kör windows på min dator, men nästan alla servrar är linux
<propus> ok
<propus> jag har inte kört windows på ungefär 5 år. eller hade in de förra sommarn bara för att testa nya simcity.. men 2 dagar sen vart de linux igen :)
<Screedo> propus: vad är det som strular med iscsi?
<propus> Screedo: får de inte att lira riktigt.. så nu körde jag igång nfs tillsvidare.
<Screedo> propus: hehe, jag har en del windows baserad program som jag använder så kan inte släppa windows helt, samt så spelar jag lite ibland.
<propus> okej =)
<Screedo> Men nu med steams satsning på linux får vi väl hoppas det spinner på lite mer med att spel skapas för linux
<propus> joo.. vore nice.. spelar själv via steam.. kör DoD :)
<Screedo> :)
<Screedo> själv lirar jag lite wow då och då, provade på battlefield 4 men mitt grafikkort pallar inte :P har ett HD 6970
<Screedo> men jag misstänker att det är något skumt med kortet, det laggar lite konstigt här och där.
<propus> okej..
<propus> skulle vilja prova bf4.. men mitt gfx är nog outdated de med.. har ett 6870.
<Screedo> borde gå, men räkna inte med hög fps
<Screedo> jag har ca 25-20 fps med mitt hd6970
<Screedo> 25-30*
<propus> ok
<QTjezy> Screedo, försök att få 24 så blir det som på biografen!
<Coffe> någon som vet om man kan starta en ssh mot en host  med -c fast sedan när det är kört att den håller terminalen öppen  ?
<andol> Coffe: Hur menar du med att hålla terminalen öppen? Till skilland från normalbeteendet?
<Coffe> andol:  normalt om du skickar med ett kommando så när det körts klart stängs anslutningen
<Barre> ssh -t server command ";" exec /bin/bash
<Barre> ?
<andol> Coffe: Hmm, men vad har det med flaggan -c att göra?
<Coffe> är inte -c command .. kan vara helt ute å snurrar ..
<Coffe> Barre:  fungerar det där med en source tror du ?
<Barre> Coffe: vet inte, skjuter från höften..
<Coffe> Ok.
<andol> Coffe: Som du själv kan se i ssh(1); "Selects the cipher specification for encrypting the session."
<Coffe> andol:  då skrev jag fel .    ssh *host* ls går ju .. hade för mig det var -c man skulle anv om man ville skriva det fint.
<QTjezy> är alla solar stjärnor och alla stjärnor solar?
<QTjezy> fick hjälp av wiki
<ePax> Coffe,  echo "whatever" | shh user@host? Menar du någonting sånt?
<Coffe> ePax:  ska testa
<ePax> Coffe, annars så bör det fungera med -t kommandot.... ssh -t user@host port whatever
<Coffe> jag får labba lite sedan.. åkte på en inc .
<ePax> ssh block?
<huttan> morron
<Coffe> ePax:  i wish :)
<andol> huttan: Fortfarande i USA märker jag :P
<huttan> andol: har varit så bra nu i en vecka, så skevar jag ur det igår =(
<andol> Segt
<huttan> så blir det när man kodar
<huttan> inne i det haha
<ePax> Coffe, Vad har du gjort :P
<Coffe> ePax:  inte jag .. dessa kunder som ställer till det
<ePax> Coffe, hehe oki :D
<andol> huttan: Du får se till att skaffa dig tråkigare projekt? :)
<einand> något som vet om felet ligger hos mig eller hos google?
<einand> men den är grymt trög på att resolva ibland
<einand> http://pastebin.com/9AxsLmfc
<andol> einand: Om jag ska skjuta från höften så skulle jag säga att de där fem sekundrarna är din dator som misslyckas med att få svar från första servern i /etc/resolv.conf och sen faller tillbaka på att användar nästa.
<andol> einand: Om inte annat kan det ju vara värt att köra ett gäng tester mot dig @resolver1 www.google.se vs. dig @resolver2 www.google.se
<einand> andol: frågan är varför den misslyckas, testa från tyskland med, samma problem
<andol> einand: Ah, problemet är alltså inte specifikt för en resolver?
<einand> andol: ser inte så ut
<HeMan> einand: eller kör du samma resolver på båda maskinerna?
<einand> andol: lust att prova själv ett par gånger
<einand>  time ping -c1 www.google.se
<HeMan> det är inte så pass lång tid mellan du provar så att den hinner ramla ur cachen altså?
<einand> HeMan: <1s
<Barre> meh... pingen är ju ~10ms på alla
<einand> men skall ändå inte ta 5 sekunder att slå upp ett domänamn
<HeMan> då borde det inte vara dns'en
<Barre> ahh... förlåt, jag missade början
<einand> iaf, kollade upp det, för samma "fel" får jag i mellanåt när jag bara sitter i webläsaren och refreshar
<HeMan> einand: jag provade från några olika maskiner och alla går fort för mig
<einand> grymt störigt iaf, surfa in på en sida, och så tar det några sekunder att ladda den
<einand> HeMan: ok
<HeMan> einand: en kör egen dns, de andra kör mot isp'ns dns
<HeMan> einand: har du någon nscd eller nslcd igång?
<HeMan> einand: du kan annars prova köra en strace -tt ping -c1 www.google.se
<HeMan> einand: då får du se var det tar tid
<HeMan> einand: du får nog köra som root då ping är en suid-binär
<einand> http://pastebin.com/0xhNTxuN
<einand> HeMan: du råkar inte veta vilket paket den finns i, för debian?
<HeMan> einand: strace
<einand> ja
<HeMan> einand: strace
<HeMan> einand: :)
<HeMan> einand: paketet heter strace
<einand> aha, strava fel, därför den inte hitta det
<einand> HeMan: något specielt du vill se?
<HeMan> einand: med -tt får du tidsstämplar, där ser du var det tar tid
<einand> 15:23:44.527723 poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 1, 5000) = 0 (Timeout)
<einand> 15:23:49.532321 socket(PF_INET, SOCK_DGRAM|SOCK_NONBLOCK, IPPROTO_IP) = 5
<einand> HeMan: säger mig inte specielt mycket
<HeMan> einand: vad är fd 4?
<einand> inte vet jag
<HeMan> einand: det står högre upp i stracen
<einand> HeMan: http://pastebin.com/YSsLwZh5
<einand> HeMan: förstår inte riktigt vad jag skall kolla efter
<HeMan> einand: andol hade rätt, det är 4.2.2.2 som är seg
<einand> HeMan: kör mot googles egna dns också 8.8.8.8
<einand> får samma "Fel2
<HeMan> einand: men när du går mot 4.2.2.2 så går det ibland långsamt
<HeMan> einand: jag gjorde några dig @4.2.2.2 www.google.se
<HeMan> einand: och ibland går det sakta
<einand> ok, tack iaf
<einand> irriterande
<einand> http://www.tummy.com/articles/famous-dns-server/
<HeMan> såg den, och fick lära mig lite nytt!
<einand> undra varför min isp använder den som default
<einand> konstigt
<HeMan> kör du samma isp här och i tyskland?
<HeMan> eller har du bara satt samma?
<einand> nix, här kör jag bind8 en egen server, den slöar också
<einand> bind9
<HeMan> skumt
<einand> verkar släppt nu iaf
<einand> nu var/är det bara 1 av 100 försök som blev seg. Mot tidigare 1 av 5
<einand> fast nu resolvar den samma ip hela tiden, inte random som innan
<HeMan> www.google.se ger dns roundrobin-svar för mig
<einand> av 1000 försök, så har jag fått två ip nu
<einand> 173.194.112.247 och 173.194.112.255
<einand> HeMan: http://davidbau.com/archives/2006/05/06/memorable_dns_ips.html
<ePax> 8.8.4.4.?
<einand> ePax: googles dns
<ePax> Tänkte om du har testat mot den?
<einand> aha, japp
<einand> förstår inte riktigt vad 4.2.2.2 kommer in i bilden
<einand> einand@3gdev:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<einand> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<einand> nameserver 8.8.4.4
<ePax> INte jag heller :D
<ePax> :D
<HeMan> einand: de jag testar ger http://paste.ubuntu.com/6791999/
<HeMan> einand: ah, .se och .com ger olika många
<einand> iaf, slösat för mycket tid på detta, ligger utanför mitt kunskaps område ändå
<huttan> här vare tyst
<m3kk> tja
<coobra> hej
 * ePax är seg
<coobra> ja med
<ePax> Har någon testat 3.13 kernel med ssd?
<HeMan> jag kör den
<ePax> HeMan, Med ssd?
<HeMan> ePax: jo, med krypterad lv och komprimerad btrfs på den
 * andol kör även han 3.13 kernel på ssd
<ePax> HeMan, är den märkbart snabbre än äldre kärnor?
<HeMan> ePax: inte vad jag noterat, men jag kör inte så tungt på denna
<ePax> ok
<ePax> andol, vad säger du :P
<HeMan> ePax: tror dock att komprimering och kryptering inte gör mig till en bra testare för standardfallen
<ePax> HeMan, kanske det
<HeMan> ePax: bonnie++ gav ca 3 ggr så bra prestand med komprimerad btrfs mot ext4
<andol> ePax: Ungefär som HeMan, att jag inte märker någon större skillnad, men att jag heller inte direkt är överdrivet i/o-begränsad.
<HeMan> ePax: ca 1.5 GB/s mot 500 MB/s
<andol> HeMan: Ofan!
<HeMan> dock skriver bonnie++ bara nollor vilket är lättkomprimerat...
<andol> Japp, mycket mer luft i nollor än i ettor :)
<HeMan> med fio fick jag därmot nästan dålig prestanda
<HeMan> ca 200 MB/s
<ePax> Men kör ni 13.10 eller 14.04?
<HeMan> 14.04
<ePax> bok
<ePax> ok*
<andol> ePax: 13.10 är så förra året :)
<ePax> haha :)
<wefo> Hur många av er använder IRC?
<wefo> Just, ja... detta är ju IRC. Hhehehehehe...
<wefo> Jag menar Bitmessage.
<ePax> Vad är det. En kaka?
<ePax> :D
<HeMan> en krypterad "chat" som är decentraliserad
<HeMan> lyssnade på en podsändning om det
<HeMan> lät rätt intressant
<wefo> Ja, det är bra.
<ePax> Vi kör här oldstyle plaintext :D
<wefo> Nödvändigt, rentav.
<wefo> Aldrig i livet att man kör Skype.
<wefo> Förutom om det är en snygg tjej.
<wefo> Eller e-post. Ryyyyyys.
<HeMan> dock verkar det ha en massa svagheter
<wefo> Nej då.
<wefo> Det är bara FUD från NSA-agenter.
<wefo> Som inte vill att man ska använda det.
<wefo> För då kan de inte jävlas.
<HeMan> heh
<ePax> Allt går att dekryptera
<andol> wefo: Alltså, hur kan du ens säga det med säkerhet gällande något såpass nytt?
<wefo> Kan jag väl inte, men det känns så.
 * andol ser fram emot hur pond kan tänkas utvecklas - https://pond.imperialviolet.org/
<HeMan> ett problem med bitmessage är att det inte går att veta om meddelandet kommit fram
<HeMan> för ackas meddelandet så avslöjas det vem som fick det
<wefo> Den säger i alla fall när ett meddelande tagits emot.
<wefo> Finns inget som säger att den skulle avslöja något.
<wefo> Logik dikterar att det går utmärkt.
<wefo> Vet inte varifrån du fick det.
<wefo> ePax: Ja, om du kan vänta till universums slut och bortom det.
<HeMan> Steve Gibson's Security Now #420
<HeMan> yey, ofed 2.1.0 är släppt!
<andol> wefo, HeMan: Avsaknad utav Ack verkar endast gälla för Broadcasts - https://bitmessage.org/wiki/PyBitmessage_Help#Sent, https://bitmessage.org/wiki/Broadcast
<HeMan> ah
<HeMan> det var iofs 0.3.5 han pratade om, 0.4.1 verkar vara senaste
<DrGrov> He hej
<DrGrov> Ingen som råkar köra en gammal Nokia, typ 301 eller 208, och försökt synka över kontakter från Google?
<DrGrov> Fick nämligen in en telefon som jag bör fixa. Sorry för offtopic.
<DrGrov> Löste sig, hittade lösningen :)
<Dynamit> Hej mina kära vänner det var länge sedan
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-22
<larsemil> morrn
<Coffe> morrn
<andol> morgens
<realubot> Jag hittar ingen funktion för att schemalägga att skicka mail i epostklienterna. Är detta inte standard?
<realubot> Måste man använda mail och ett cron job?
<HeMan> tror inte det är standard
<HeMan> har aldrig sett något sånt
<Coffe> spam varning
<realubot> Nej. Jag är inte intresserad av att skicka många mail. Det räcker med ett mail som skickas med ett visst intervall.
<realubot> Typ cron job för emailklient.
<realubot> Det är väl inte för mycket begärt?
<realubot> Jag tycker det hade varit smidigt.
<realubot> Ungefär som en påminnelse i en kalender.
<andol> Schemaläggning är väl nästan något som lämpar sig bättre i programvara som förväntas vara igång mestadels konstant, vilket inte nödvändigtvis är något som gäller för en mailklient?
<realubot> andol: Det ligger något i det.
<realubot> Tyckte bara att lika väl som att det finns en fuktion för att sända mail när man har nät lika gärna kunde det finnas en funktion för att tidsinställa nr mailet ska skickas.
<realubot> Jag har t.ex. inte kunnat skicka mail för att jag vet att folk vaknar av mailen när de dimper ner i smartfånarna. Då hade det varit smidigt att skriva mailet, schemalägga det till kl. 8.00 och sedan är den saken ur världen.
<realubot> Typ kommandot at för mail.
<andol> Ähh, har inte smartfåniga mailklienter möjlighet att sätta tysta timmar? K9 fixar det i alla fall.
<larsemil> andol: kan väl sätta det generellt?
<andol> larsemil: Tja, viss väckning kan man ju tänkas vilja ha utav mobilen. Exempelvis ringer någon mig mitt i natten så är det oftast utav en god orsak...
<larsemil> https://www.dropbox.com/s/gdd5qeoaam09jff/Screenshot_2014-01-22-08-59-17.png
<larsemil> andol: är relativt konfigurerbart.
<andol> Ah, ser ju rätt vettigt ut.
<realubot> andol: Jo. Tror det. Men folk vet ju inte hur man gör och sedan får jag skit när jag skickar på natten och väcker folk med ett mail.
<larsemil> andol: jag kör cm på kitkat då. så vet inte riktigt när det kom
<andol> realubot: Alternativ lösning, skaffa dyngsrytm? :-)
<realubot> larsemil: Men det kan faktiskt vara så att någon vill kunna bli nådd med telefon men inte vill vakna av att mail dimper ner.
<realubot> andol: Jag tillämpar Fredrik Reinfeldts 24 h samhälle.
<larsemil> realubot: ja men då fungerar det väl med det jag skickade tror jag?
<realubot> larsemil: Ja. Det är mycket möjligt att det är en lösning. MEN folk har ju inte koll på detta så i praktiken är det inte en lösning.
<realubot> Därför hade det varit bra om jag hade kunnat skicka mailet x h senare än jag skriver det.
<realubot> Jag har flera gånger fått skäll för att jag skickar mail på natten.
<realubot> Folk vaknar av att mailen anländer till smartfånen som ligger på nattduksbordet.
<realubot> Det här är en funktion som behövs nu när mailen har blivit den nya tidens SMS.
<realubot> Vad är viktigt att tänka på när det kommer till webbdesign? 1. Sajten ska se bra ut på mobiltelefoner och surfplattor. 2. den ska ladda snabbt. 3. sökmotoroptimerad. 4. enkel att modifiera. 5. ... ?
<realubot> 6. enkel att navigera (max. 2 klick till informationen).
<andol> realubot: Innehåll? :)
<realubot> andol: Nu snackar vi bara design här.
<realubot> Det är utseendet som räknas.
<larsemil> realubot: mina regler är: ring inte efter 21.30. sms och mail går bra. man får skylla sig själv om man har telefonen på
<einand> larsemil: jag har ring inte efter 21.00, dock är det någon jag känner får dom ringa fram till 22.00
<larsemil> mm typ samma här
<Barre> jag har, ring inte. SMSa eller skicka mail precis när du vill, jag hatar att prata i telefon
<einand> Har dock ett starkt undantag från denna regeln. Säljare får inte ringa för 12.00 och inte heller efter 12.00
<andol> Barre: +1
<realubot> Ni lider av social fobi.
<einand> Tjenix realubot så du är här i år igen ;)
<realubot> einand: Hej hej. Självklart är jag här.
<realubot> Mina regler är. Ni ringer inte mig. Jag mailar er.
<einand> och du snackar om att de lider av socialfobi
<Barre> realubot: det handlar inte omsocial fobi, det handlar om att telefon är ett fruktansvärt dåligt kommunikationsmedel (i mina ögon), träffar hellre personen afk än att prata i telefon.
<einand> för mig är telefon ett ytterst nödvändigt kommunikationsmedel. Då man kan arbeta samtidigt som man arbetar med nått annat i telefonen
<Barre> det är ju fantastiskt att alal inte är likadana =)
<einand> Japp
<einand> om alla vart nöjda så hade vi suttit kvar med enbart telefonen idag ;)
<einand> eller värre, telegrafen
<realubot> Eller ännu värre flaskposten.
<einand> flaskpost är coolt
<realubot> Jag behöver städa.
<Barre> bara en sak som stör mig med att alla är olika är i trafiken, tänk om alla körde lika bra som mig. Då hade det aldrig varit olyckor eller köer.. om ajg är odmjuk... neja, det är svårt att vara ödmjuk när man vet att man är bäst, hade jag varit det minsta ödmjuk så vore jag perfekt O.o
<einand> det som hindrar mig från att vara perfekt och bara håller mig på nivån bäst, är att jag inte är ödmjuk ;)
<einand> skall man kompilera bitlebee själv, eller skall man försöka hitta en deb fil som är fräs, eller klura ut hur man pinnar in sid
<realubot> einand: Jag vill att du svara på varför det inte finns en funktion i epostklienterna för att schemalägga mail.
<einand> Finns det väl?
<einand> iaf outlook och thunderbird har det
<realubot> Inte vad jag vet.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Det finns som plugin till Thunderbird verkar det som.
<Coffe> awk '/DROP TABLE/ {x="F"++i;} { print > x;}'  nisse.sql
<Coffe> finn 5 fel
<realubot> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/thunderbird/addon/send-later-3/
<realubot> Fy vad tråkigt det är att städa.
<realubot> Helt otroligt att man inte har uppfunnit städfria bostäder.
<einand> realubot: hyr någon som städar åt dig
<realubot> einand: Jag har inte råd.
<einand> realubot: Varför då?
<realubot> einand: Jag har inte pengar till det.
<realubot> Det kostar för mycket.
<einand> Varför då?
<realubot> einand: Vad är det för fråga? Jag har inte råd att pröjsa flera hundra i månaden för att få städhjälp.
<realubot> einand: Jag är inte gjord av pengar.
<einand> flera hundra kostar det förstås inte
<realubot> Det lär väl kosta någon hundring per gång minst.
<einand> några hundra kostar det,
<einand> men en lägenhet på 65kvm, med rut går på typ 500kr med 14 dagars städning
<realubot> 500 i månaden?
<realubot> Det spelar ingen roll. Jag har inte 500 kr att lägga på städning.
<realubot> RUT förutsätter ju att man har skatt att kvitta mot.
<realubot> Det fungerar väl som ROT?
<realubot> RUT är för de rika.
<Barre> huh?
<hexabit> einand: 500kr för två veckor?
<hexabit> Då beställer jag direkt. :)
<hexabit> Jag har tre ungar varav den ena är en bebis, så jag skulle gärna betala för att avlasta tjejen lite.
<einand> nej, men 500kr för varannan vecka, 2 gånger i månaden
<realubot> hexabit: Har du en hemmafru?
<realubot> Tänk den som ändå hade råd att hålla sig med en fru.
<einand> Städning varannan vecka
<einand> Antal timmar per tillfälle	Grundpris per månad	Pris efter RUT-avdrag
<einand> 2 timmar varannan vecka
<einand> 1 120 kr	560 kr
<einand> Grundpris per månad 1 120 kr Pris efter RUT-avdrag
<einand> 560 kr
<einand> hade fel på 60kr
<realubot> Jag har ju inte råd säger jag ju.
<einand> snackar med hexabit nu
<realubot> Jaha.
 * realubot funderar på att plocka ner julpyntet för i år.
<hexabit> einand: Ja hon är hemma med den minsta. :)
<Barre> försent, det skulle gjorts tugondaknut, nu måste skiten hänga kvar tills nästa år realubot
<hexabit> Hon ska igentligen börja jobba nu men det är våran sista så hon vill gärna vara hemma något år till.
<hexabit> 1200 kr är ju nästan gratis.
<einand> hexabit: med RUT blir det 560
<einand> Grundpris per månad 1 120 kr Pris efter RUT-avdrag 560 kr
<hexabit> einand: Ahaa ok, ja det är ju nästan för bra för att vara sant. :D
<einand> hexabit: är 2x2 timmar i månaden
<hexabit> Kan du rekomendera någon bra firma?
<einand> nä, så mycket kan jag inte. Har inte anlitat någon själv ännu. Är dock i taget att göra det. Så kollar runt
<realubot> Barre: Skönt. Då slipper jag plocka ner julpyntet i år också.
<einand> helst skulle jag vilja ha en som tar med sig städartiklar, så man slipper ha det hemma
<realubot> Jag är mer inne på att inte ha några möbler och ha en robotdammsugare om städar åt mig.
<einand> realubot: inte hittat någon som är bra. Samt robotdamsugare städar inte på lampor och hyllor
<realubot> einand: Det är det som är kruxet. Men det där med hyllor löser man genom att inte ha några.
<hexabit> einand: Säg till om du hittar någon bra firma. Jag ska kolla runt lite också.
<einand> hur skall då maskinen kunna städa, om du har saker på golvet?
<realubot> einand: Man får inte ha några saker.
<einand> hexabit: absolut
<realubot> En säng och ett datorbord. Mer än så kan man inte ha om man ska ha nollvision.
<einand> hexabit: jag har dock väldigt specifika krav. Måste vara en icke rökare som kommer till mig. Tydligen gör det saken väldigt svår
<realubot> Det kan jag tänka mig. Rökning är vanligt bland låginkomsttagare. Det är klart att städare röker. Man får vara glad om de inte fimpar där de precis har städat.
<einand> är väldigt känslig mot sånt, räcker att hon röker innan hon går in. Så måste jag vädra ut lägenheten
<realubot> Ärligt talat så är det en stor nackdel om städfirmans personal röker. Det borde nästan vara ett anställningskrav.
<hexabit> einand: Ok skumt att personalen röker.
<realubot> Men jag hade nöjt mig med att de inte röker i min lgh. när de städar.
<hexabit> Skumt att låginkomsttagare har råd att röka.
<hexabit> Ju mindre pengar man har desto mer lägger man på saker man inte har råd med, verkar det som
<realubot> De är så deprimerade över sin låga inkomst att de inte har något val. Sista slantarna går till ciggen.
<hexabit> realubot: ok :(
<einand> rätt imponerande hur många klagar på att dom inte har råd med semester, men ändå röker för 1500/mån
<hexabit> Man tycker att en flaska sprit skulle bedöva ångesten mer än ett paket cigg.
<hexabit> einand: Sant
<hexabit> Smink, sprit och tobak har man alltid råd med. :D
<realubot> Men det jobbiga med att städa är att röja upp bland papper m.m.
<realubot> Jag behöver inte städhjälp. Jag behöver en sorterare.
 * realubot gäspar.
<realubot> Det börjar kännas att man har varit uppe hela natten.
<einand> realubot: eller så skaffar du en hylla som du kan sätta papprerna i, så kan robotdamsugaren komma åt bra
 * hexabit blev smittad av realubot's gäspning.
 * realubot har tagit paus i städningen.
<realubot> Är Thunderbird default epostklient i Ubuntu nu?
<einand> har för mig det
<yarre> Tycker det är skitskumt att vi inte har nåt medföljande kalender/kontakt program
<einand> yarre: framför allt som inte kan synka mot ical server. Borde ingå i ubuntu-one
<yarre> einand, nu går det väl iofs att göra det om du installerar massa extra huxflux i thunderbird men det ska ju inte behövas
<einand> håller med
<hexabit> Kan ni rekomendera ett bra "NAS os"? Jag kör freeNAS just nu men är sugen på att testa något annat. Alternativt använda en Raspberry PI och bygga eget.
<hR13> Hej, är det någon som har förslag på default lösenord till en SurfinBird IX67-FW (intertex router/fw) skulle gissa på att det är ca 10 år gammalt, har testat "password", "admin" och "1234" någon som har flerförslag eller egen erfarenhet av dessa ?
<andol> hR13: sigge?
<hR13> andol, tack för förslaget
<hR13> behöver komma in iden utan att tappa konf:en, har googlat som en galning...
<einand> Han poängterar att ett vanligt villatak årligen tar emot ungefär fem gånger mer energi från solen än vad som är husets totala årsförbrukning.
<hR13> einand, effektivare solpaneler skulle jag vilja ha
<einand> hR13: http://www.kth.se/forskning/pa-djupet/glasklart-1.413350
<hR13> einand, klart intressant. tack :-)
<hR13> inga tips på default lösenord?
<hR13> se ovan
<einand> 1. Click Login on the ﬁ rst page of the web interface.
<einand> 2. Enter login “admin”, password “admin”. (You should
<einand> change the password!
<einand> från manualen
<einand> http://www.intertex.se/upfiles/QS-PF67-EN-print.pdf
<einand> http://www.intertex.se/upfiles/QS-PF67-SE-print.pdf
<einand> http://www.intertex.se/products/page.asp?iPageID=180
<hR13> Det funkar inte dessvärre :-(, och han som har satt upp det från början har inte gjort några anteckningar....
<hR13> tack för hjälpen einand
<einand> hR13: går det inte resetta den?
<Barre> hehe, kanske ligger nått i detta http://heltnormalt.aftonbladet.se/truthfacts/2014/01/21
<QTjezy> Barre, vissa har ju suttit sedan längesedan
<QTjezy> toalettkontoret kom långt innan smartphåns
<QTjezy> men ja antar det är därför inte den någonsin visar 100% stående
<QTjezy> http://www.listenonrepeat.com/watch/?v=q3nPJSrVeLE
<QTjezy> denna sida var riktigt bra
<einand> alltså det är bara feminist propaganda att män måste sitta ner. En "normal" man kan inte sitta på en toalett
<larsemil> einand: va? står du och skiter?
<einand> larsemil: nä, men när jag pissar
<wefo> "MÃ¥ste" sitta ner?
<wefo> Vad menar du?
<wefo> Om man inte ska bajsa finns det väl ingen anledning för en man att sitta ned?
<einand> wefo: finns folkgrupper som propagerar för att män måste sitta ner, allt ifrån att vi får förstorad prostata till misstron att träffa rätt.
<QTjezy> einand, det är svårt att sitta på toaletten utan att snabeln daskar i toalettstolen
<QTjezy> toaletten är helt enkelt felkonstuerad för män att sitta på
<einand> QTjezy: håller absolut med
<QTjezy> problemet finns ju där både när man skiter och pissar
<QTjezy> toalettstolen är helt enkelt en tjejgrej.
<QTjezy> riktiga män skiter i skogen och torkar sig med fuktig mossa
<wefo> Träffa fel? Ja, då torkar man upp det...
<einand> wefo: Vissa fattar inte riktigt det där. Irriterande har en kompis som alltid lämnar en stor pöl efter sig
<larsemil> mitt problem när jag står upp är att dasen går ner i vattnet en meter ner. men om jag sitter kan jag lirka den ett varv bakom ryggen och då blir det lagom längd.
<larsemil> eller så tycker jag det är töntigt att man "måste stå"
<larsemil> ja så var det ja
<hR13> einand, blev tvungen att springa iväg kort. Kan inte resetta då den kommar att tappa alla inställnngra, jag måste flytta över nuvarande konf till en ny FW ...
<QTjezy> alla har problem ibland med att få ner kisset i stolen
<QTjezy> det kan vi nog alla signa upp på
<einand> sedan, sitta ner är absolut omöjligt när man kommer där med sitt morronhumör.
<QTjezy> ah, då får man öppna fönstret och köra den vägen
<larsemil> ni är så manliga att det räcker och blir över.
<QTjezy> det blir bättre när vi blir hubbotar och slipper allt sånt här
<QTjezy> japp
<QTjezy> det är nu vi egentligen ska sätta igång och skämmas för att vi är män enligt PK media.
<ePax> 0_o
<larsemil> och jag drar minn pk-röv hem för dagen. herrå
<ePax> så tidigt
<QTjezy> :)
<larsemil> ePax: pk som jag är så hämtar jag barnen tidigt så jag ska hinna umgås med dem
<QTjezy> en riktig pk röv tar den.
<QTjezy> haha
<ePax> då får du gå :D
<QTjezy> larsemil, va? var hämtar du dem ifrån?
<larsemil> QTjezy: dagis
<QTjezy> förvarar du dina barn där?
<larsemil> eller förskolan menar jag såklart.
<larsemil> QTjezy: några av dem. någon är på skolan också
<QTjezy> min dotter har tagit sabbatsår numera
<QTjezy> hon vägrar gå till dagis
<QTjezy> men det funkar ju bra för mig som jobbar hemma
<QTjezy> diskar, städar, torkar osv.
<wefo> einand: En person som inte torkar upp sitt eget piss-spill från toan skulle jag kalla psykiskt sjuk och i behov av akut tvångsvård.
<wefo> Jag skulle definitivt inte ha något som helst att göra med denne.
<ePax> Haha det här var roligt :)
<ePax> Vem är det som "INTE" gör det? Då är man lite psyk-fall :D
<einand> http://home.lagoa.com/
<m3kk> dött här va
<kasted> sometimes
<kasted> sometimes not
<m3kk> mmk
<m3kk> brukar vara så
<Henric> Nu har jag installerat Debian på min stationära dator med dubbla monitorer, det lustiga är att dem båda är klonade, alltså visar samma sak :p Någon som vet hur jag kan fixa detta? :)
<Henric> Kör XFCE om det gör någon skillnad :)
<Henric> Never mind, löste sig med att installera arandr :)
<thanius> Tjena, försöker fixa en Unity launcher men det jävlas, någon som kan hjälpa? Ubuntu 13.10
<David-A> nyss på tv "Varför inte? Arkitekter som tänker nytt" SVT2 23:40-00:35. High Line o Lincoln Center i New York (sista reprisen, finns på svtplay)
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-23
<realubot> Yo!
<QTjezy> morrn
<realubot> QTjezy: God morgon.
<QTjezy> realubot, God morgon.
<realubot> QTjezy: Vad händer i dag då?
<QTjezy> Sitter och kikar på svtplay
<QTjezy> fy-fasiken vad tråkigt mediaklimatet är numera
<realubot> Ja. Det är sorgligt.
<realubot> Jag kollar i stort sett bara på dokumentärer.
<QTjezy> Jills veranda : ett nytt program om Jill jonson som tar emot kändisar till sin veranda i nashville (världens rasistmecka) och ska prata om country musik
<QTjezy> hon bjuder in titiyo, som enligt sig själv är halv-svart
<realubot> Jösses.
<madbear_> haha
<QTjezy> men i jämnförelse mellan jill och titiyo är hon lika vit
<madbear_> ja
<madbear_> QTjezy: koolt nick :D
<QTjezy> så, gråter hon över hur hon inte hört fler än en svart människa göra country på världens största countryscen
<realubot> Det är de billiga produktionernas tidevarv vi lever i.
<QTjezy> ja
<QTjezy> fy fan.
<QTjezy> kan vi inte hjälpas åt och skapa riktig tv?
<QTjezy> en egen kanal online
<QTjezy> när frekvenserna suddas ut med höghastighetsinternet och smart tv apparater kan snart alla tune in på våran kanal
<realubot> En svensk artist bor i Nashville. Flyg dit en kameraman och en kändis. Låt kändisarna sitta och tjöta i några timmar. Filma skiten, klipp ihop något uthärdligt på ca. 1 h av alla timmars inspelning. Sänd.
<QTjezy> så säger dom i introt " sex artister besöker jill"
<QTjezy> så får man se kakan sitta och gråta hos jill
<QTjezy> antagligen något om hur jobbigt det har varit att vara kvinna, tjock och adhd samtidigt som alla män hatat henne för hon ätit sista kakan i burken
<realubot> Vad tror ni om den här programidén: Flyg en B-kändis till Sundsvall. Låt QTjezy tjöta skit med personen ett par timmar. Filma med webbkamera. Klipp och klistra lite i filmen. Ladda upp på tuben.
<QTjezy> alla musikprogram och kändisar ska fan hyllas till skyarna för att de är kändisar och lyckas göra 4-6 album på en tidsera på 20 år-.
<QTjezy> realubot, du är ju galet känd här
<QTjezy> kan du inte komma hit i sommar?=
<QTjezy> alla vet vem du är om man frågar ubuntuvärlden
<QTjezy> the real ubot, offkååås i know hem.
<QTjezy> hem = hen på engelska
<realubot> QTjezy: Sakta i backarna. Vi vill inte överbelasta tubens servrar. Fatta vilken trafik de hade fått om programmet "Ikväll med QTjezy" hade haft realubot som gäst.
<QTjezy> madbear_, QT is the shit!
<QTjezy> realubot, aaa.
<QTjezy> faaan, vi får nog broadcasta på eget nät
<QTjezy> sätta upp egna reklammonters
<QTjezy> som vi säljer reklamtid på via tradera
<QTjezy> högst bud =vinner
<realubot> Men seriöst så finns ju de där youtubefenomenen Clara Henry och gänget.
<realubot> De ha rju börjat på tuben och gått till TV sen. Så man ska inte underskatta att sända ungdomstv på tuben.
<QTjezy> seriöst, tittar man omkring sig så förses alla pantade med underhållning
<QTjezy> de som ser igenom PK smörjan har ingenting
<realubot> Det finns alltid B-kändisar som ställer upp i TV.
<realubot> Eller C-kändisar.
<QTjezy> ovh vi blir hatade för detta, när vi säger till att vi vill ha något annat än indoktrinerande tv
<realubot> Gör en lista på persone du vill få till en intervju med. Beskriv konceptet. Och sedan är det bara att böra bjuda in Max von Sydow för att få en gammal Big Brother-snubbe i praktiken.
<realubot> QTjezy: Det här är bröd och skådespel åt folket.
<realubot> QTjezy: Den billiga underhållningen har som syfte att söva det sovande folket.
<QTjezy> jag ska köpa några b-cameror så jag får lite b-material för att inte ha sån statisk bild på nunan i tvrutan.
<QTjezy> intressant hur man fläker upp röven och säger, ta den där! det är trots allt PK, skitsamma att jag kommer skita ner mig varje gång ja ställer mig upp från sittande läge.
<QTjezy> vi behöver faktiskt lite känsliga emos som gråter ut för den vita mannen.
<realubot> Men det kostar att producera vettiga program. Det är därför du måste köpa in dem. Dokumentärer, TV-serier o.s.v. Sverige har bara råd med lågbudgetproduktioner och då blir det Jill i Nashville.
<QTjezy> hur jobbigt det var att få höra hur 3 år efter vi var i utvecklingen hela skoltiden.
<QTjezy> jämnfört med kvinnan
<QTjezy> var är manshatet på väg?
<QTjezy> ADHD? finns det? är det bara ett sätt att massmedicinera killar?
<QTjezy> till att bli 5:e generationens homo
<realubot> Vad snackar du om för kvinna? Jill?
<QTjezy> kvinnan, tjejen, hon är faktiskt tre år före i utvecklingen
<realubot> Är hon?
<QTjezy> men kvinnan är jämlik mannen, vi har bara socialt konstruerade kön.
<QTjezy> enligt PK sverige är hon det.
<QTjezy> jag vet inte. tycker kvinnan är efterbliven
<realubot> Du har läst för mycket i Aftonbladet.
<realubot> Du förstår väl att var och varannan människa i det här landet har tappat greppet.
<realubot> Jag tror du behöver resa QTjezy. Se dig omkring i världen.
<QTjezy> jag har inte läst aftonbladet eller annan tidning öht.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<realubot> Din hjärna gör motstånd. Du förstår att mycket av det som sägs i det här landet är trams men eftersom du lever mitt i vansinnet så börjar du tvivla på om det är du eller samhället som är sjukt.
<realubot> HeMan: Morrn, morrn.
<QTjezy> realubot, jag och min sambo kom överense om att lämna sverige om 2 år
<QTjezy> inte för att det är så jävla pk, utan för att skolan är värdelös här
<realubot> QTjezy: Bra idé. Frågan är bara varto ni ska ta vägen? Se upp så ni inte reser ur asan in i elden.
<realubot> *askan
<realubot> QTjezy: Skolan är väl inte värdelös. Den är väl genomsnittlig sett i EU?
<QTjezy> något grannland
<realubot> QTjezy: Då är det Norge som gäller.
<QTjezy> ja, norge är ett alternativ jag funderar på starkt
<realubot> Jag med faktiskt.
<realubot> Sverige är på dekis.
<HeMan> i dag är det lwn-dag!
<realubot> Vad fan är det?
<realubot> lwn-dag?
<realubot> QTjezy: Om du bor i Norge i typ 5 år så kan du bli norsk medborgare sedan.
<HeMan> Linux Weekly News
<HeMan> det kommer en lwn varje torsdag
<HeMan> mycket bra!
<realubot> QTjezy: Men du får inte behålla ditt sv. medborgarskap. Norrmännen är inte lika dumma som svenskarna. De tillåter bara ett medborgarskap.
<realubot> HeMan: Jaha. Never heard of.
<QTjezy> realubot, norge är ungefär som sverige, fast bättre.
<QTjezy> jag tror vi stannar där
<realubot> QTjezy: Ja. Och om du siktar på en bra framtid för ditt barn och en god ålderdom så kommer skillnaden bli ännu större med tiden.
<QTjezy> ska bara jobba ihop pengar så man har råd med hus.
<realubot> QTjezy: Norge går framåt. Sverige tar ett steg fram, två steg bakåt.
<HeMan> realubot: då har du en bra framför dig!
<realubot> QTjezy: men hur ska du försörja dig där då? Norrmännen släpper inte in vilka lågbudgettyper som helst?
<QTjezy> kan man göra en egen linux image av ubuntu med egna wallpapers som finns där per default? out of box som man säger.
<realubot> HeMan: Är det en pod eller vad är det för någonting?
<realubot> QTjezy: Ja. Klart du kan.
<QTjezy> realubot, jag är attraktiv i norge
<HeMan> realubot: nej, en web-sida med artiklar
<HeMan> realubot: lwn.net
<QTjezy> jag är ju mästerkock
<realubot> HeMan: Okej. Ska kolla in det där.
<QTjezy> jag tittade på hemsidan, riktigt snygg
<HeMan> realubot: det har dels en betalvariant och en gratisvariant
<realubot> Betala? För saker på Internet?!?
<QTjezy> får en att tänka på 90 talets framtidstro
<realubot> Vart är världen på väg ...
<HeMan> realubot: du behöver inte det
<HeMan> realubot: men då för du en vecka gammal info
<realubot> *pust*
<QTjezy> HeMan, vill du se min hemsida?
<realubot> HeMan: Det är taget.
<HeMan> realubot: men den är så pass bra att det inte gör så jättemycket
<realubot> En vecka gammal info gör ingenting.
<QTjezy> den är inte så stor men den är fin.
<HeMan> QTjezy: varför inte
<QTjezy> http://www.junkcheese.se
<QTjezy> jag är inte klar, ska byta ut allt mot wordpress osv sen
<QTjezy> men det är i designstadiumet
<HeMan> QTjezy: umm, vad visar den?
<QTjezy> bilder på produkter som ja säljer i framtiden
<QTjezy> har du ingen webläsare som visar bilder?
<HeMan> jo, men det är ingen text
<HeMan> så jag ser bara bilderna
<QTjezy> nej, det är inte text ännu
<HeMan> lite svårt att förstå vad syftet med den är då
<QTjezy> jo, de blir en kundkorg och varor
<QTjezy> och text som typ, här är org nummer, och telefon nummer och epost
<QTjezy> och liten presentation och framtidsvision
<HeMan> ok
<QTjezy> och en coc, och blog.
<HeMan> coc?
<QTjezy> code of conduct
<QTjezy> uppförandekod kanske det heter på svensk
<QTjezy> vet inte vad mer man ska texta till en internetwebshop
<HeMan> ska du sälja mat på en webshop?
<QTjezy> jo, mat som i godis
<QTjezy> och lite sånt
<QTjezy> ingen köttfärs eller färsk frukt
<HeMan> ok
<QTjezy>  det känns som om folk inte riktigt tror på min affärsplan
<HeMan> QTjezy: vilka är dina konkurenter?
<QTjezy> men så känner alla stora entreprenörer som är ensamma
<QTjezy> jag är ensam i min nisch.
<HeMan> QTjezy: jag kan för lite om godisbranchen för att ha en åsikt
<QTjezy> jag har ätit godis sedan 1990, det ger mig över 20 års erfarenhet
<HeMan> jag har ätit godis sedan 1975 men tycker inte att jag kan något om att sälja godis ändå
<QTjezy> du vet väl vilka godisar som smakar bra?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> men jag kan inte sälja dom med vinst för det
<QTjezy> det du ser på min sida är alla kvalitetsprodukter
<QTjezy> det ger en trygghetskänsla som konsument, man behöver inte oroa sig för att köpa något vidrigt
<QTjezy> som man måste oroa sig för på de större konkurenternas sidor
<HeMan> men om man älskar bridgeblandning då?
<QTjezy> de säljer ju allt, bara för att sälja
<QTjezy> då får man välja en konkurent
<HeMan> aja, får önska lycka till
<QTjezy> jag har lite moral i min affärsmodell
<QTjezy> ica säljer öl och tobak
<QTjezy> det gör inte jag.
<HeMan> låter bra!
<QTjezy> jag säljer heller inte hopp och drömmar om att vinna storvinsten på lotto.
<QTjezy> men däremot säljer jag ju saker som får en att känna att man lever för stunden, och njuter av det.
<HeMan> just nu säljer du väl inte något?
<QTjezy> näää
<QTjezy> jag pratar om mig själv i framtiden
<HeMan> fast ska man tro vissa belackare så är ju socker djävulens påfund
<QTjezy> jag köper hem ett lager till månadsskiftet
<Barre> även om du skulle erbjuda öl och tobak så hade det inte varit olagligt, eftersom du måste ålderskontrollera kunden när du överlämnar varorna
<Barre> *tror jag
<QTjezy> Barre, olagligt eller inte, det är inte moraliskt
<QTjezy> kunden som köper kan sedan sälja eller ge vidare öl och cigg till minderårig
<HeMan> QTjezy: är socker moraliskt då?
<QTjezy> det sker, blundar man för det.
<Barre> meh... äpplen och päron
<QTjezy> HeMan, ja..
<QTjezy> min moral håller för det
<Barre> hahaha...
<Barre> hahaha...
<QTjezy> begär inte att alla ska ha samma moral.
<Barre> sorry
<QTjezy> kul att bli sågad
<QTjezy> tack
<HeMan> Barre: såg du att jag fick med två patchar i Arduino-IDE'n?
<Barre> det var inte min mening, och skrattandet var inte riktat till dig
<Barre> HeMan: jag hörde det, kul!
<QTjezy> realubot, är norges göteborg bergen?
<HeMan> Barre: iofs väldigt triviala enraders men kul ändå
<QTjezy> eller är det oslo som gäller?
<HeMan> tänk på att det är extremt dyrt att bo i Norge
<HeMan> med svenska mått mätt
<QTjezy> jag har bott i norge så jag vet.
<QTjezy> tycker dock det är ganska billigt
<larsemil> 4500 betalade jag för rum i kollektiv
<QTjezy> man lever billigt, maten är bra prissatt osv.
<QTjezy> kollektivtrafiken är billig
<QTjezy> jag betalade 10k för 100 kvadratmeter.
<QTjezy> i centrala oslo
<QTjezy> kollektivpriserna är ju bluff
<QTjezy> någon tjänar ju helt klart pengar på det rummet
<QTjezy> eller så är det galet stort.
<QTjezy> http://bunnpris.no/
<QTjezy> där ser man lite priser, mat är ganska billigt i norge.
<QTjezy> sedan skattar man mindre, säg 50 k mindre i året än i sverige.
<QTjezy> 200 k på 4 år.
<HeMan> är inte det om man är skriven i Norge?
<QTjezy> jo
<QTjezy> jag skriver mig givetvis där om jag bor där och äger hus där
<QTjezy> och har barn i skola osv.
<HeMan> och börjar hänga i #ubuntu-no?
<QTjezy> jo, där har ja hängt till å från i några år
<HeMan> dags att läsa om uppdaterade NUMA-schedulern i 3.13!
<QTjezy> finns ett bra program på svt
<QTjezy> musiker i sverige möter musiker i same-land
<QTjezy> loreen och någon same gjorde en låt
<QTjezy> förbaskat bra
<QTjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/sapmi-sessions
<realubot> QTjezy: Jag vet inte vilken stad i Bergen som är bäst.
<realubot> QTjezy: Någonting säger mig att vi bör söka oss till sydligare breddgrader.
<realubot> larsemil: Vad gjorde du i Norge?
<larsemil> realubot: jobbade som admin åt en ungdomsorg
<realubot> larsemil: Okej.
<realubot> larsemil: Det låter som gratiskneg.
<larsemil> nopes.
<realubot> Okej.
<QTjezy> gratis är bäst
<QTjezy> därför kör jag windows 90 dagars trial och dricker kranvatten istället för läsk och öl.
<QTjezy> sedan jag började med windows 90 dagars trial och kranvatten har jag rasat i vikt
<QTjezy> från 95 kg till 82 kg nu.
<Barre> mm man blir inte fet av att köra windows
<QTjezy> jag gick upp från 60 kg till 95 med ubuntu
<HeMan> yey, kexec för m68k i 3.14!
<HeMan> yey, kexec för EFI BIOS system!
<Coffe> HeMan:  kom min swich fram ?
<HeMan> Coffe: jupps!
<Coffe> sweet
<HeMan> Coffe: du var inte på när jag skulle svara om det
<andol> Coffe: På tal om det, inte dags att börja köra din irc i en screen, som folk :)
<Coffe> screena x program ?
<Coffe> nej tack
<Barre> Coffe: varför köra ett textbaserat program i X är väl frågan man skall ställa sig ;P
<Coffe> för mig har det aldrig vart text basserat då jag föredrar navigationen med mus och då jag även har det integrerat i ett program för samla alla mina IM så känns det väldigt fel.
<Coffe> kanske då skaffa en bnc , men att vara online fast idle 24/7 känns inte längre som något att eftersträva :)
<Barre> excuses, excuses.. är du inte online coffe så finns du inte...
<Coffe> är allt online.. på lite andra forum bara än irc
<Barre> annat än IRC? what the hell? vad är det, bilder på katter? ;P
<sakjur> Barre: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D36JUfE1oYk ?
<Coffe> gtalk ftw :)
<Barre> sakjur: aaawwwwww.....
<andol> Coffe: Hangouts? :)
<Coffe> andol:  det är idag mer knutet till det ja
<hexabit> Är chatfunktionen i google apps ett frontend för någon typ av irc-server?
<hexabit>  "/me" med flera fungerar ju där.
<hexabit> Tänker då på chatten man får upp i webbläsaren när man kör google mail.
<sakjur> hexabit: Nej, det är inte IRC
<sakjur> hexabit: Hangouts kör på något propertiärt som Google utvecklat, och om jag förstått det rätt så kör nästan allting i t.ex. Android på samma protokoll
<sakjur> eller vad det nu var
<sakjur> Det används iallafall till mer än bara Hangouts
<hexabit> Ok då lutar det åt att Googles utvecklare har hämtat inspiration från irc. :)
<hexabit> ok
<sakjur> hexabit: Yes, Hangouts utvecklas till stor del i Stockholm IIRC, så du kan ju fråga någon svensk googlare
<hexabit> Ahaa ok :)
<hexabit> Bild: http://oi43.tinypic.com/14t258n.jpg
<huttan> morgon alla glada
<Coffe> jag antar det är jabber gtalk kör
<andol> Coffe: Jorå, även om det verkar bero lite på, hur Hangout-integererade man är, ifall federing fungerar.
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> kör xubuntu på ssd
<peyam> nu
<Screedo> k¨
<Screedo> ¨öj
<peyam> ha?
<peyam> realubot, där?
<peyam> !seen David-A
<ubot2`> I have no seen command
<Peyam> back
<Peyam> realubot: säg till när du e här
<Peyam> ska raka skägget
<David-A> nyss på tv "Jackie Brown" TV9. med Pam Grier. av Tarantino. om det är slutet som räknas hur bra en film är så är den här nog den bästa
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-24
<David-A> perl -wne 'chomp; print $_,"\n"  if length>2 and lc eq reverse split //,lc' /usr/share/dict/words
<sakjur> David-A: Quentin Tarantino i allmänhet typ
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> tjo
<christoffer> Någon som vet hur man lämnar "search" fältet i evince pdf-läsare?
<christoffer> när jag söker dyker fin träfflista upp till vänster men helt omöjligt att få bort den
<christoffer> så jag kan använda pdf bookmarks igen
 * Barre har så otroligt tråkigt, så pass att jag läst irc-loggar från 2007 O.0
<andol> Barre: Ska inte ge ut en samlingslogg, med de bästa och klokaste kommentarena? :)
<Barre> andol: varför inte, ibland lir så lite förvånad själv över hur duktig jag är i kanalen ;P
<Barre> som den kommentaren exempelvis, helt utan stavfel och fullt förstårlig ^^
 * andol känner sig lite vek, då han enbart har irc-loggar sparade sedan 2009.
<Barre> jo, men om sanningen skall fram så läser jag dem från denna plats : http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2007/02/07/%23ubuntu-se.html
 * Barre har hunnit med januari och början av februari =)
<Barre> det var minst sagt en händelserik tid
<yarre> :D
<peyam> e så jävla trött på eduroam
<peyam> datorn kopplar ner sig hela tiden
<peyam> en fråga
<peyam> e det ens väratt ha xubuntu på ssd?
<peyam> det e ju ändå hur snabb som helst
<peyam> men aja..
<andol> peyam: Tja, känns lite som om vi pratar om olika flaskhalsar här, där Xubuntu gissningsvis är snäller vad gäller cpu och/eller minnesförbrukning, men en ssd snarare hjälper i situation där man är i/o-begränsad, vilket man torde vara ungefär lika mycket i Xubuntu som i vanlig Ubuntu.
<peyam> så?
<peyam> libre office kmr up mkt snabbare så det borde va en skillnad
<andol> peyam: Tja, just att starta program är ju en typisk i/o-begränsad operation.
<peyam> men jag tänker på.. köpte ja det i onödan när skillnaden är inte sååå jättemärkbar.. jag har i5 2500K
<peyam> jah
<peyam> jag ville inte installa windows på SSD'en.. windows är inte så trevlig mot ssd..
<propus> peyam: varför ens köra xubuntu när du har en modern cpu?
<peyam> gillar xfce
<peyam> hatar gnome och unity och KDE är mkt förvirrande
<propus> xfce kan du ju köra i ubuntu med..
<andol> I övrigt så tycker jag personligen att det lätt är värt det att ha SSDs idag. Min poäng vart mest att nyttan med SSD inte har så mycket att göra med Xubuntu vs. vanlig Ubuntu.
<peyam> ja då blir det ju xubuntu
<Snelhest45> Snel?
<huttan> morgon
<propus> huttan: morgon?.. eftermiddag är de väl? =)
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<huttan> propus: morron när man vaknar =)
<propus> huttan: isf sant :)..
<propus> Screedo: goddag! :)
<Screedo> Allt väl med er?
<huttan> jepp, sitter o kollar lite på en dokumentär
<Screedo> nice, någon bra?
<huttan> ja fan, riktigt bra =)
<propus> Screedo: de är bara bra här :)
<propus> Screedo: själv då?
<Snelhest45> Hest?
<huttan> Snelhest45: e du en snel hest??
<Snelhest45> Kanske.
<Snelhest45> Om du ger mig havre.
<Snelhest45> Och en och annan sockerbit.
<Snelhest45> Eller är det hö som hestar eter?
<Peyam> hej igen
<Peyam> va fan
<Peyam> e så hungirg
<David-A> nyss på tv "Ryssen kommer" SVT2 20:00-21:00. hur sovjet skildrades i amerikansk film under kalla kriget (repris lör & ons)
<David-A> oh, med scener ur bla Dr Strangelove o Tre dagar för Condor
<huttan> här vare tyst
<propus> Jepp.. som i graven :P
<David-A> jo
<David-A> (norrländskt uttal med inandning)
<propus> suuuch?
<David-A> nej, http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inandnings-jo
<David-A> nån som minns "Varats olidliga lätthet" med Lena Olin o Juliett Binoche o kan skriva en "strax på tv" om den var bra?
<David-A> oj, presentatören säger att det är mycket sex o naket...
<andol> Stoppa omoralen!
<Peyam> David-A: Görs?
<Philip5> han väntar nog på att posta om ett tv-program som nyss har sänts
<Peyam> haha
<David-A> mycket omoral är det, men inte bara.
<David-A> också en skildring av förtrycket bakom järnridån
<David-A> bara ett år innan muren föll
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> David-A: kör xubuntu på ssd
<David-A> märks det mycket?
<David-A> (vänta, nu har stellan skarskård o juliett binochet sex...)
<Peyam> nej inte mkt
<David-A> (ok, det är över)
<David-A> är det minsta ssd'n med bara ett chip, eller hur det funkar, eller en med mer kapacitet o flera chips, eller hur det funkar?
<Peyam> vet eh
<David-A> Peyam: hur många GB? är det minsta o nästa storlek av samma märke har precis 2 ggr så många GB? (o nästa 3 ggr osv)
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-25
<David-A> ja det må jag då säga
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<propus> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jag skulle vilja skapa ett Mageia-paket av ett program som bara finns i Ubuntu, men jag hittar varken ett .deb-paket på launchpad.net eller någon spec-fil att använda.
<Umeaboy> rootstock heter det.
<Umeaboy> Jag laddade ner tar-arkivet, men jag är tveksam till om rpmbuild vill bygga en spec-fil av arkivet.
<Umeaboy> Nix.
<Umeaboy> Fungerade inte.
<Screedo> god morgon
<Dynamit> win 29
<Dynamit> oj
<Dynamit> missade /
<andol> Dynamit: 29+ fönster i irssi? :)
<QTjezy> morrn
<QTjezy> morrn
<DrGrov> God dag
<DrGrov> Undrar lite ifall någon kunde hjälpa med att connecta en ide/sata converter som är bidirektional
<DrGrov> *bi-direktional
<DrGrov> Har något oerhört svårt att få den connectad som planerat, en plåga helt enkelt.
<DrGrov> Den ser ut så här, http://www.logilink.com/showproduct/AD0008.htm?seticlanguage=en
<QTjezy> någon här som aktivitetsrapporterar in till arbetsförmedlingen?
<QTjezy> eller skall göra det.
<huttan> morgon!
<QTjezy> sådärja, nu har jag sökt galet mycket arbeten hos kommunen
<QTjezy> hon/han som läser mina ansökningar lär få sig ett gott skratt.
<huttan> det låter skoj
<QTjezy> om man får jobb och får pengar av dem är det skoj
<huttan> IT Jobb är alltid skoj :p
<QTjezy> huttan, vilka jobb faller under IT?
<QTjezy> ge mig 5 exempel
<andol> huttan: Även IT-support? :)
 * andol ber huttan att pröva att starta om sin dator...
<QTjezy> it support är galet viktigt
<QTjezy> utan den skulle ekonomin rasa
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Farbror Peyam här
<QTjezy> tjena peyam!
<peyam> Tjenaaa
<peyam> Jag letar efter en ubuntu-relaterad template for joomla
<QTjezy> skoj, hittar du något?
<peyam> nej
<huttan> andol: ja fan, support är helt ok
<QTjezy> idag kan man väl säga att alla jobb är mer eller mindre IT jobb
<Snelhest45> Finns det någon svensk chatt med folk som faktiskt kan skriva?
<Snelhest45> Och som inte särskriver som särbarn?
<QTjezy> bönder styr sina traktorer och bevattning osv med IT lösningar
<peyam> du heter ju "snelhest"
<huttan> Snelhest45: som dig menar du???
<QTjezy> Snelhest45, chatroulette?
<Snelhest45> ...
<peyam> Snelhest45, d e ju inga problem. d e ba försöka förstå ngt av d vi säger
<QTjezy> där behöver du inte ens skriva
<QTjezy> bara runka
<QTjezy> det kan du nog klara av
<Snelhest45> Bara mongon här inne.
<QTjezy> ett mindre nu..
<peyam> hehe
<peyam> har räknat på massor med reglerbaserade system men har fortfarande inte fatttat vad expontentiel matris gör
<peyam> haha
<huttan> peyam: e det kerneln ??
<peyam> kernel? nej det är en transition matrix som avgör vaed inputen blir på enklaste formen.. men  står ingenstans varför just använder sig av d
<huttan> peyam: scanf() då
<peyam> output flåt *
<peyam> ja kör i matlab. c2d tror ja d heter då
<peyam> vet ej vad scanf e
<peyam> ska dra en stund ut
<peyam> hörs
<QTjezy> kan man lyssna gratis på spotify med linux nu?
<pym0> spotify fungerar
<QTjezy> men fungerar det utan premiumkonto?
<QTjezy> för de som vill lyssna med reklamavbrott
<pym0> ja
<sakjur> pym0: Kör du Spotify i Wine, webbläsaren eller native-klienten?
<pym0> native
<sakjur> Ah, najs :)
<QTjezy> fasiken, varför har inte man hört den nyheten?
<pym0> lagt till  http://repository.spotify.com i programm källor  i ubuntu
<QTjezy> ska fixa det direkt när jag bootar linux
<pym0>  kolla på https://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<QTjezy> elliphant är grym
<QTjezy> finns på spotify
<QTjezy> Guest20607, trollar du?
<QTjezy> :)
<pym0> elliphant finns på spotify
<QTjezy> jepp
<QTjezy> därför jag ladda ner spotify
<peyam> funkar den?
<peyam> på ubuntu?
<QTjezy> javisst, det ryktas om det iaf
<peyam> jag gör en menu item,  som öppnar web.spotify i firefox, i main menu (xubuntu)
<QTjezy> jag reserverar mig för att göra en Beatrice ask.
<peyam> vad e d
<QTjezy> öå
<peyam> låter bekant
<QTjezy> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article18128057.ab
<pym0> peyam kolla på https://www.spotify.com/se/download/previews/
<peyam> det e ju premium versionen?
<peyam> e den den fria versionen eller premium?
<pym0> jag kör utan att betala :)
<peyam> nice
<pym0> lite reklam i bland
<peyam> 120 MB
<peyam> shit
<peyam> unmaximize knappen funkar ej och det går ej resiza skiten
<QTjezy> pym0, stämmer det?
<pym0> jag kör med gnome där fungerar det bra
<pym0> spotify maximera-, o-maximera-knappen fungerar inge bra i unity
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Hur blir man medlem på den där ubuntu local comunity?
<peyam> Jag blev nu medlem på launchpad
<peyam> på ubuntu-se
<QTjezy> snöiga vita pixlar från grafikkort med hdmi, någon som känner igen sig?
<QTjezy> är det fel på kortet eller sladden?
<peyam> Tja
<David-A> nyss på tv "Vännerna" SVT1 21:30-22:00. kortfilmen som vann på Göteborgs filmfestival
<David-A> nej, 22:30-23:00 menar jag
<David-A> nyss på tv "On suffocation" SVT1 22:00-22:10. kortfilmen som vann guldbaggen (och andra priser)
<David-A> nej, 23:00-23:10 menar jag
<QTjezy> va de nå bra?
<chees> hej
<chees> nån som kör magine under wine i ubuntu
#ubuntu-se 2014-01-26
<Screedo> god morgon
<christoffer> God morgon
<christoffer> Någon annan som tankar segt från ftp.sunet.se?
<christoffer> hmm måste vara något knas på min virtuella maskin...från host kommer jag upp i 6MiB/s
<christoffer> eller ja...11MiB/s till och med
<christoffer> jag skyller på virtualbox
<Spookan_> christoffer: Hm, kan testa här...
<larsemil> christoffer: 55mb/s.
<christoffer> larsemil, ok ...tror som sagt att det är virtualbox som är lite segt
<markusdbx> Letar efter en riktigt bra utvecklar laptop. Någon som testat de nya "HiDpi" maskinerna från HP, Dell och Lenovo?
<einand> köpte ett polaroid filter igår
<einand> nästan lika coolt som att jag köpte Baldur's gate II
<larsemil> markusdbx: HeMan har en lenovo yoga
<markusdbx> larsemil: den verkar trevlig
<larsemil> i löv this https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/8574_203452099851410_29052828_n.jpg
<whuffor> Jag har en Lenovo Yoga till salu
<whuffor> :)
<markusdbx> whuffor: hidpi?
<whuffor> Jag borde annonsera ut den. Latmasken i mig har varit för stark hittills.
<whuffor> Nope
<whuffor> Första version av Yogan
<whuffor> 1600x900 skärm tror jag det är.
<markusdbx> whuffor: funkat bra? varit nöjd med den? Vad kör du istället?
<whuffor> Den har funkat OK, men jag gillar inte att windows 8 appar ser så fula ut
<whuffor> Jag skaffade en macbook pro retina till mig själv i julklapp
<markusdbx> whuffor: jag kör också en retina mac. helt ok, men saknar en del saker och funderar på någon form av workstation laptop.
<whuffor> Att ha ett gränssnitt där apparna ser beta ut med massor med outnyttjat utrymme på skärmen irriterar mig. Jag vill inte vara en betatestare åt Microsoft, och dessutom betala för det.
<markusdbx> kör du ubuntu på macbooken?
<whuffor> markusdbx Mmm. Jag spelar lite klubbschack och inom shackprogram så regerar windows. Det är enda användningen för en windows laptop för mig
<whuffor> markusdbx Nope. Inte ännu
<whuffor> Vet inte om jag vill köra linux på en laptop.
<whuffor> Känns bättre för serverjobb, som filserver, ssh och liknande.
<markusdbx> whuffor: mja, jag kör linux laptop (har en till) och tycker det funkar prima. Linux är bra för vissa saker, mac os x för andra.
<whuffor> ok. I mitt fall känns det inte nödvändigt just nu.
<whuffor> Jag har även skaffat mig en iphone nyligen. Får se om man blir en riktig apple fanboy snart.
<whuffor> Ruskig skillnad mellan iphone's 4 tum och min Samsung Note 3 på 5.7 tum. :)
<huttan> morgon
<whuffor> Eftermiddag faktiskt, om man ska vara petig
<whuffor> Fast det är tidszonberoende förstås.
<huttan> whuffor: precis, det är så 2013
<whuffor> hmm. magen klagar...
<whuffor> Kanske man borde fixa käk.
<huttan> mm frukost
<RymdGet> ost :D
<realubot> Varför är det inte lag på att alla GUI-program ska ha keyboard shortcuts?
<andol> realubot: Därför att du ska ha något att demonstrera för den 1:a maj? :)
<HeMan> andol: har du uppdaterat pam.d-filer med puppet?
<andol> HeMan: Nix
<andol> HeMan: Låter däremot som något man inte vill klanta till :)
<HeMan> andol: det verkar som man får köra med augeas
<HeMan> andol: eller, hmm, måste googla lite mer
<HeMan> andol: hittade https://github.com/jlyheden/puppet-pam
<andol> HeMan: Tja, återkom gärna kring hur det går.
<HeMan> andol: ok, börjar med "enklare" saker först
<HeMan> andol: ska bygga om hela min miljö och då börjar jag med en färsk puppet 3
<andol> HeMan: Även tänkt satsa på att inkludera Hiera i samma veva då?
<HeMan> andol: hade inte koll på hiera
<HeMan> andol: får läsa på lite, tackar!
<andol> Väl det som ligger närmast till hands för för egen del vad gäller att fräsha till min Puppet-uppsättning.
<HeMan> ah, det följer med puppet 3
<Qutezy> vad är puppet?
<David-A> för en stund sen på tv "Bubblornas vetenskap" Kunskapskanalen 20:00-21:00. (repris från ons)
<David-A> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppet_%28software%29
<andol> HeMan: Japp, en del utav den nya världsordningen :) Särskilt ifall man inte har någon ENC.
<Qutezy> David-A, aha, inte speciellt intressant
<andol> Qutezy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puppet_%28software%29
<andol> David-A: Ah, missade helt att du klistrat samma länk.
<peyam> Hej, Det är jag Farbror Peyam
<peyam> ngn om kan approva mig på launchpad gruppen?
<peyam> nu vill utläänning bli integrerad och ingen bryr sig sen klagar de på varför vi använder så mkt saffran i våra mat
<andol> peyam: Ser inte ut som om någon utav gruppens två administratörer är online just nu.
<peyam> jaha okej sorry
<andol> peyam: Ifall du ser fr33r1d3 alt frippefriberg är det dessa du vill pinga.
<peyam> ja borde
<peyam> men visst år launchpad man går för o säga saker som buggar o sånt?
<andol> peyam: Jo, bugghanteren är en utav rollerna launchpad fyller.
<bamsefar> Data.
<bamsefar> andol: Tjo, hur är läget?
<peyam> ja borde bli op här tkr ja
<andol> bamsefar: Joförtusan, helt okej. Själv då?
<peyam> det finns en främlingsfienlig snubbe här som trakkesera mig ibland
<bamsefar> andol: Det är fint, snart får man jobba igen. ;)
<bamsefar> peyam: Jasså, vem då?
<peyam> jag vet inte. han byter nick
<andol> peyam: Han som ansluter via tor?
<peyam> vet inte..
<peyam> men han gjort det flera gånger
<peyam> asså trakkat mig
<andol> bamsefar: Jobbigt med helg alltså? :P
<bamsefar> andol: Jag har varit beredskapsledig, då blir det lite väl länge. ;)
<andol> bamsefar: stackare
<peyam> vill ngn se mitt schema för kommande vecka=?
<peyam> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/12866097/peyam.png
<bamsefar> andol: Verkligen, jag håller dock på med ekonomigrejer på jobbet, så vet inte varför jag längtar tillbaks egentligen. ;)
<andol> bamsefar: Hur kommer det sig att du sitter med ekonomigrejor då? Bestraffning?
<bamsefar> andol: Haha, nä, nån kom på att det vore bra om jag gjorde det också. :P
<bamsefar> andol: Bara för driften..
<peyam> bamsefar, var jobbar du?
<andol> Lite som poliser kan få skrivsbordtjänts under internutredning? Eller ja, åtminstone som i tv-serier då :)
<andol> bamsefar: Jo, det förstås.
<peyam> använder ni ngn sorts kalender?
<peyam> isf vad?
<peyam> på datan
<bamsefar> andol: Haha, inte så illa.
<bamsefar> andol: Men det är ju nytt år och sådär, sammanställer inköp och lite sånt.
<andol> Tja, antar att det inte skadar att ha lite sådan överblick.
<andol> Gjort några särskilt roliga inköp då? :)
<Snelhest45> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMDgekSlkD0 <-- Kul.
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-19
<K350> Jag fattar inte varför Alpine stular med smtp :-/
<hjelpmaj> K350 och gkeen_: Verkar vrickat.
<K350> Nja...först tittar manpå bilder ochpekar. I nästa steg lär man sig läsa och skriva :-)
<kes0> =)
<Blaze--> #alpine-linux ?
<kes0> Nä ubuntu-se
<K350> Blaze--: Nä, det verkade vara fel ställe
<andol> Blaze--: Sen är det väl iofs inget linux-specifikt över alpine?
<einand> urk, ännu en månad där en måste bränna precis hela lönen på sina nya verksamhet
<joch> man måste våga satsa för att vinna. :)
<bnleblabldsdf> Var är realubot-jäveln?
<Linda^> Borta!
<screedo> Godkväll i kanalen
<bnleblabldsdf> Vadå borta?
<bnleblabldsdf> Har han dött?
<einand> jag saknar också realubot lite
<naxhezy> yo
<Prezident> hej
<naxhezy> vad händer här?
<Prezident> Inte så myet är rätt lugnt.
<Prezident> Hos dig då?
<naxhezy> väntar på en kompis som ska komma över en sväng och sen vetefaen
<naxhezy> måndag i ett nötskal
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-20
<K350> Tips på distro som är snäll mot en 6-7 år gammal laptop? :-)
<Barre> K350: jag gillar CrunchBang (förmodligen för att jag älskar openbox), den är rätt snäll mot hårdvara. Givetvis går det att konfigurera så även den tar onödigt mycker resurser, men de försöker hålla default-installationen rätt snäll
<K350> Barre: Ah, är den baserad på Ubuntu/Debian? Är det LXDE?
<Barre> K350: debian based, inte LXDE (ingen desktop alls, senast jag testade), bara en Window Manager (nämligen den förnämliga OpenBox) :)  http://crunchbang.org
<K350> Barre: Hm, Själv anävnder jag Lubntu på min PC. Laptopen är min frus och hon är en "vanlig användare" så det får inte vara något "komplicerat".
<Barre> K350: så komplicerat är det inte, ladda ner LIve-CD och test vettja
<Barre> K350: om du vill alltså, och är nyfiken.. det är långt ifrån ett tvång :)
<K350> Barre: På mig verkar dne tilltalande. Osäker på frugan. Hon har använt KDE baserade distros i en massa år och blri galen om saker inte funkar utan en massa "krånel" och out-of-the-box. Säg ordet "terminal" och hon kommer med stekpannan i högsta hugg :-)
<Barre> K350: Jo, det kanske är lite låg WAF
<Barre> K350: WAF = Wife Acceptance Factor
<antii> Barre: :D
<K350> Barre: hahaha! :-) Jo, jag är rädd för att du har helt rätt där :-)
<larsemil> bamsefar: DU! har ni någon aix-server i vardagsrummet?
<larsemil> bamsefar: 09:37 < sverker> någon som har en maskin med IBM AIX 7.1 att låna ut eller öppna upp för fjärråtkomst?
<Barre> HeMan: förväntar mig en utförlig recension på NUC
<larsemil> ja jag har också varit sugen på NUC länge
<HeMan> Barre: funkar bra
<HeMan> Barre: vill du ha mer utförligt?
<Barre> HeMan: ja (och återkomm inte med: Det fungerar väldigt bra).
<HeMan> Barre: jag upptäckte ett märkligt problem med skärmen jag har till den
<HeMan> Barre: native upplösning på skärmen stöds inte av hdmi-standarden...
<HeMan> Barre: så den måste antingen beskära bilden eller skala om
<bamsefar> larsemil: Uhm, nope
<Barre> HeMan: åå..
<HeMan> einand: någon uppdatering om din NAS?
<andol> larsemil: Det där vart förövrigt precis samma vardagsrum jag associerade till :)
<einand> HeMan: inte mer än att jag skicka brev till dom att jag inte hinner denna veckan är lite svårt då maskinen är en produktionsmaskin även om den är RO
<HeMan> einand: ok
<NeverMob> Vem hade trott att en diskmaskin var svårare att installera än Gentoo
<K350> Hur kollar jag vilken device tangentbordet anväder i /dev/input/event?
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-21
<HeMan> Barre: NUCen är väldigt tystlåten! Den går få att inte köra fläkten alls när den inte lastas
<HeMan> Barre: jag körde 4 st cpuburn och då snurrade fläkten igång och lät lite
<HeMan> Barre: men otroligt mycket mindre än min gamla stationära
<Barre> HeMan: låter kalas, inga drivrutins "issues" eller bök?
<HeMan> Barre: funkade med 14.10 helt utan mippel
<HeMan> Barre: däremot är min skärm felaktig så jag måste skaffa ny...
<Barre> det är som att måla om i hallen, då måste man ju skaffa ny hallmatta som matchar vilket innebär att mattan i köket skär sig och måste bytas, som i sin tur resulterar i att köket måste målas om för att matcha köksmattan... and the loop goes on..
<larsemil> är ju intel. då bara funkar det ju 99ggr av 100
<Porrhandske> God kväll på er alla
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-22
<joppep> tjena har problem med smb utdelning
<einand> joppep: trevligt
<joppep> einand: tycker du det på riktigt? :P
<einand> Absolut,
<einand> joppep: nä, vad har du för problem
<joppep> jag försöker få åtkomst från min xbmc/kodi. jag hittar host och mappen men när jag ska in i mappen så säger den att den inte är tillgänglig
<joppep> det fungerade innan när jag hade gui men nu när jag försökte ställa in med smb.conf så är det något jag missar antar jag
<joppep> gissning, ställa in users och lösen?
<einand> vad säger loggfilen för smb?
<joppep> einand: ska rota fram
<joppep> einand: eh ingenting
<einand> så när du försöker ansluta till smb servern, säger servern nått?
<joppep> inte vad jag kan få fram .. står när den startat om osv
<joppep>  At this time the 'samba' binary should only be used for either:   'server role = active directory domain controller' or to access the ntvfs fil$   You should start smbd/nmbd/winbindd instead for domain member and standalone $
<joppep> det är det enda jag hittar
<joppep> men inget om att jag försökt få åtkomst eller dyl
<einand> hum.. det borde du få
<einand> det är inte så at du har en brandvägg igång som hindrar åtkomst?
<joppep> jag ska försöka kolla loggfilen för kodi-enheten med
<joppep> aha
<joppep> einand: 13:29:41 T:140697734727424   ERROR: SMBDirectory->GetDirectory: Unable to open directory : 'smb://UBUNTUSERVER/gamla%20filmer'                                             unix_err:'2' error : 'No such file or directory'
<joppep> nåt fel på min path?
<einand> heter den ubuntuserver?
<joppep> ja
<einand> men verkar som det, om jag tolkar medelandet rätt, så ansluter den
<einand> men mappen finns inte
<einand> har du gjort en korrekt utdelning som heter gamla filmer
<joppep> inte så van med teminalkonf av samba men vad jag läst mig till så trodde åtm jag att det skulle fungera så men jag ska kolla vidare på det tack så länge :)
<joppepop> einand: jag tror jag vet felet
<einand> joppepop: vad är det då?
<joppepop> einand: jag kan inte dela ut "/dev/sdb1) el dyl eller hur
<joppepop> alltså jag harmissat något med hårddisksinstallation
<joppepop> eller?
<einand> okej
<einand> kommer du åt den lokalt?
<joppepop> nej
<einand> vad säger logfilen om hårdisken då, eller om du skriver "dmes | more"
<einand> dmesg
<einand> menar jag
<Barre> joppepop: /dev/sdb1 är device-filen för partition#1 på hårddisk sdb. Den skall du inte dela ut, du måste först montera den disken så att servern kan läsa filsystemet (exempelvis till /mnt/filmer (obs, bara ett exempel). Sen kan du konfigurera SAMBA att dela ut /mnt/filmer
 * Barre kanske har missupfattat diskussionen, isådant fall ber han om ursäkt =)
<joppepop> Barre: nej det är precis där jag befinner
<joppepop> det är bara att mounta då eller
<einand> Barre: du har nog missuppfattaträtt, eftersom vi inte riktigt vet vad joppepop gör ;)
<joppepop> haha
<joppepop> nej inte ens jag vet ju
<Barre> joppepop: skapa en mapp (personligen brukar jag lägga sånt under /srv trädet), då blir det i terminalen: sudo mkdir /srv/filmer
<joppepop> jag lallade runt med fdisk innan
<joppepop> trodde det var bra med det
<Barre> joppepop: sen mountar du den med kommandot: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /srv/filmer
<Barre> kolla att du ser filerna med: ls -l /srv/filmer
<Barre> (om du nu har några filer...)
<Barre> vill du att den mountas automatiskt när du startar om datorn så får du lägga in en rad i filen /etc/fstab
<joppepop> mhm nu börjar det likna något
<Barre> vilket filsystem kör du på disken joppepop ?
<joppepop> ntfs
<Barre> :-| ok
<joppepop> den har en massa filer redan från en tid innan jag ens visste vad en terminal var
<Barre> jag kör inte det själv, men nått sånt här i /etc/fstab : /dev/sdb1 /srv/filmer  ntfs-3g  defaults,windows_names,locale=en_US.utf8  0 0
<Barre> men som sagt, jag är högst osäker på om den raden fungerar :/
<einand> måste han inte installera ntfs-3g själv?
<pipi-> jo högst troligt behöver han ntfs-3g för att kunna använda det :p
<joppepop> det är nog installerat redan :)
<Barre> osäker, jag kör debian och inte ntfs :)
<Barre> det jag menar, jag kör varken ubuntu eller har någon ntfs
<joppepop> Barre: jag installerade det tidigare idag
<Barre> eller.. jo, visst har jag en ubuntu (eller två faktiskt)
<joppepop> och å andra sidan kan jag mounta det själv de få gångerna den ska starta om nu när jag vet hur jag gör :)
<Barre> ja, är den inte alltid där så skall du inte ha den i fstab
<pipi-> joppepop: om du har den i fstab och vill veta om den fungerar kan du skriva "sudo mount -a"
<pipi-> om den har mountats så fungerar raden i fstab
<joppepop> enkel server egentligen och för er som gjort det länge är det smågrejer antar jag men jag gör ju allt för första gången. provade xubuntu tidigare i veckan men tycke det kändes för klabbigt för en simpel filserver så provade ubuntu server
<pipi-> ubuntu server är nice. kör det själv på min webserver :)
<joppepop> första planen var win 2012 haha... på tal om klabbigt
<pipi-> Linux srv 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<joppepop> jag har inte ställt den på sin rätta plats än då jag inte hade nätverkskabel i garderoben så jag måste tyvärr starta om allt en gång till men sen vet jag inte om det ska behövas på ett tag
<Barre> pipi-: "mount -a" går igenom samtliga entries i fstab, vill man bara testa ett så går det att köra "mount /path/to/mountpoint", i mitt exempel alltså "sudo mount /srv/filmer"
<pipi-> Barre: japp, men jag menade att han skulle testa om raden i fstab fungerade
<joppepop> torrentklient kan jag kanske fråga er om också? vilken är enklast att sätta igång?
<pipi-> jag tycker om transmission med deras webui
<pipi-> var enkelt att ställa in. annars är väl rtorrent ganska vanlig
<joppepop> hade en idé om att ha en nätverksmapp på min laptop där torrentfiler hamnar som jag laddar ner och därifrån klienten på servern autostartar nedladdningar?
<Barre> pipi-: det är ju det jag säger också: "sudo mount /srv/filmer" letar upp raden för monteringspunkt /srv/filmer i fstab och monterar den. "mount -a" monterar samtliga (omonterade) filsystem som finns i fstab. M.a.o, du testar inte om den raden fungerar, du testar samtliga rader.
<joppepop> alternativt webui då kan man sortera direkt när man laddar ner kanske
<pipi-> Barre: ah kk, då förstår jag hur du menar
<Barre> :)
<pipi-> joppepop: jag gjorde så att jag har transmission att ladda ner till en sambashare på servern. så kan jag kolla på filmerna/serierna över nätverket på windowslaptopen
<joppepop> måste kila tack för hjälp med mount :)
<pipi-> hade gärna kört ubuntu på latopen med men media/youtube har aldrig varit optimalt för mig med linux :|
<pipi-> varit = fungerat*
<joppepop> pipi-: ja de ska in på en sambashare. men håller på med en xbmc-burk
<joppepop> så tänker kolla via den
<joppepop> men hade varit smidigt att ha tv/film/musik uppdelat
<joppepop> aja måste ge mig
<ePax> Har en server med mjukvaruraid raid1 och lvm... Enda disken pajade och jag tänkte ersätta den med en annan disk. Frågan är. Hur ser jag var grub är installerad?
<rerte> Är det någon som vet hur jag installerar ett program utan apt-get på en annan hårdisk?
<molgrum> om man installerar evolution, sitter den hela tiden och frågar om lösenord per default då?
<molgrum> ganska irriterande
<molgrum> vill dock gärna köra den för den har kalender
<Philip5> håller inte gnome keyring ordning på lösenord när man kör sånt?
<molgrum> är det det som dyker upp vid inloggning?
<Philip5> nja det är mer en funktion som borde funka i bakgrunden utan att riktit märkas
<Philip5> nu kör jag kde och har inte helt koll på hur det ser ut i praktiken
<molgrum> konstigt, jag får popups även om jag lagt till i keyring såvitt jag vet
<molgrum> vet inte om jag gjort nåt fel, jag måste skriva min e-mails lösenord när evolution startar
<molgrum> tydligen inte varje gång dock..
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-23
<larsemil> vad heter det där programmet som debugar tangenttryck och musklick
<einand> HeMan, Barre, bamsefar vem av er det nu var som hjälpte mig med btrfs balance start -dusage=55 /video1/
<einand> går det se status på något sätt, för den har hållt på i flera timmar nu
<HeMan> einand: btrfs balance status /video1/
<einand> HeMan: vet du om det går att avbryta, dum som jag var så körde jag igång det över ssh utan en screen
<einand> 3332 out of about 5707 chunks balanced (7571 considered),  42% left
<einand> och då har den kört 4 timmar
<johelish> Hej! Jag försöker installera paketet zip men får error "E: Vissa arkiv kunte inte hämtas. Prova att köra "apt-get update" eller med --fix-missing."
<johelish> Har kört båda kommandona men fungerar fortfarande inte
<johelish> Försökt instaLlera .zip med -f också men funkar inte
<larsemil> johelish: vilket paket är det?
<larsemil> är du uppkopplad?
<larsemil> vad säger sudo apt-get update
<johelish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9833809/
<johelish> larsemil: "zip"
<johelish> Ska zippa en folder
<larsemil> ändra dina mirrors
<larsemil> kör du ubuntu?
<larsemil> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<larsemil> och sen ändrar du till se.archive.ubuntu.com
<larsemil> på alla där det står us
<larsemil> och sen provar du köra sudo apt-get update
<larsemil> och sen sudo apt-get install zip unzip
<johelish> yes, ubuntu
<johelish> Ska kika
<johelish> Samma error
<johelish> Paketet zip är inte tillgängligt, men ett annat paket hänvisar till det. Det kan betyda att paketet saknas, har blivit föråldrat eller endast är tillgängligt från andra källor
<larsemil> pastebina hela inklusive kommandona. vill se sudo apt-get update också
<johelish> okk
<Amoz> det där ser ju mer ut å vara DNS-fel ?
<johelish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9834060/
<Amoz> johelish, vad ger "dig security.ubuntu.com" ?
<larsemil> johelish: har du nät så det funkar? det där ser ut att vara dns precis som Amoz säger.
<johelish> wget google.se --2015-01-23 13:24:12--  http://google.se/ Slår upp google.se (google.se)... misslyckades: Namnuppslagning misslyckades temporärt. wget: kunde inte slå upp värdadressen "google.se"
<johelish> SÃ¥ nooo
<johelish> Haha
<larsemil> :)
<johelish> Tack .. hade kunnat hålla på med detta hela dagen
<larsemil> vad säger /etc/resolv.conf
<Amoz> OMG google ligger nere O_O
<larsemil> Amoz: hatar när det händer
<Amoz> damnit google
<johelish> jävligt konstigt
<johelish> att internet ligger nere på servern
<Amoz> johelish, vilken är din DNS-server, använder du routern som DNS-mellanhand eller har du typ googleDNS direkt i resolv.conf?
<johelish> Gissar på routern
<Amoz> johelish, testa ping 8.8.8.8
<Amoz> för om dne klarar det så är ju inte nätet nere, bara DNSen
<johelish> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=59 time=2.94 ms
<Amoz> goodie
<Amoz> då är det DNSmasq på servern eller nåt som gett sig maybe
<Amoz> eller vad det nu är som körs för DNSuppslagning på maskinerna idag :P kanske inte är dnsmasq
<Amoz> johelish, har du statisk IP eller DHCP för servern?
<johelish> ganska säker på att vi har statisk ip
<johelish> kan vara så att vi har två slingor med två olika ips
<Amoz> johelish, väldigt nyfiken på din resolv.conf då, är väl den som sköter uppslagningen
<johelish>  # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8) #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Amoz> tom?
<Amoz> inga "nameserver X.X.X.X" ?
<johelish> helt tom
<Amoz> johelish, och detta är /etc/resolv.conf ?
<johelish> Har en uptime på 400 dagar, lite sugen på att boota om den
<johelish> Ja
<Amoz> uh
<johelish> Internet fungerade senaste inatt, backupen gick igenom vid 01:00
<Amoz> johelish, och /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Amoz> tänkte om gateway och allt är rätt confat där
<Amoz> mjo reboot kanske är på tiden :P
<johelish> # The loopback network interface auto lo iface lo inet loopback  # The primary network interface auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Amoz> dhcp där då
<Amoz> kanske dags för en reboot oavsett
<einand> verkar som btrfs commandot fortsätter fast ssh sessionen dog
<johelish> Får vänta tills efter våra säljare gått hem
<johelish> Men får testa det ikväll och återkomma
<einand> eller så säger du till som "Jag är it tekniken här, jag vet att grejen inte fungerar"
<johelish> Den är också bra!
<Amoz> einand, btrfs är nice
<einand> Amoz: kanske, netgear kör det på sina konsument nasar
<Amoz> what
<einand> japp
<Amoz> default?
<Amoz> haha
<einand> japp
<Amoz> vågat
<einand> skiten krasha dock
<Amoz> körs det i nån raid eller så?
<einand> japp
<einand> fyra diskar
<einand> alltså
<einand> btrf tror disken är full
<einand> så den remountar den till read only
<einand> oot@video-disk:~# btrfs fi df /video1/
<einand> Data, single: total=4.82TiB, used=4.59TiB
<einand> System, DUP: total=8.00MiB, used=736.00KiB
<einand> System, single: total=4.00MiB, used=0.00B
<einand> Metadata, DUP: total=3.00GiB, used=1.85GiB
<einand> Metadata, single: total=8.00MiB, used=0.00B
<einand> nu har jag visserligen slängt 4TB data
<einand> I've been using Vim for about 2 years now,
<einand> mostly because I can't figure out how to exit it.
<Amoz> lol
<Amoz> :q!
<Amoz> einand, vad är det för kärna den kör?
<einand> Linux video-disk 3.0.101.RN_ARM.3 #1 Thu Dec 18 18:39:16 PST 2014 armv7l GNU/Linux
<Amoz> wtfffffffffffff
<einand> ReadyNASOS 6.2.2 \n \l
<Amoz> går inte å uppgradera?
<einand> Varför skulle jag vilja upgradera
<Amoz> en sån gammal kärna är typ fylld med buggar
<einand> inte direkt så att de påverkar
<Amoz> vet bara att mängder av folk har problem med äldre kärnor, t.ex. finns det såna knas-buggar som att du inte kan ta bort data om Btrfs tror att det fullt
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-24
<larsemil> morrn
<screedo> God morgon
<Barre> morrn
<screedo> Allt väl med Barre och larsemil?
<Barre> jotack, det är bra med mig ialla fall, själv då screedo
<screedo> Barre: här är det bra. skönt med lite ledighet
<Barre> mer än helg? semester eller?
<screedo> nä, nu är det bara helg.
<screedo> men hade varit skönt med semester. Tror semestern får vänta tills V8
<Barre> true, har en extended weekend i mitten av februari. Ser sjukt mycket fram emot den
<screedo> det kan jag tänka mig.
<screedo> pfsense har kommit i en ny version, får kolla vilka uppdateringar den har
<larsemil> screedo: jotack, det är bra med mig iall fall. själv då screedo?
<screedo> larsemil: Här är det bra.
<Barre> någon som har lite input om hur jag skall få olika skalor till höger och vänster-axeln i när jag graphar en RRD?
<Barre> meh.. hur svårt skall det vara?
<screedo> ta fram pennan :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-01-25
<screedo> God morgon
<Linda^> morrn morrn
<andol> morgens
<peyam> hej grabbisar
<peyam> var köper jag billig .se domännamn
<peyam> finsn en hemsida som har jättebilligt. undrar om det e fake
<peyam> https://www.svenskadomaner.se/
<Meerkat> .SE burkar kosta omkring 99 kr.
<peyam> Meerkat, hittat för 1 kr /mån
<Meerkat> one.com: 110, oderland.se: 112, binero.se 119, crystone.se: 119, citynetwork.se: 119, ballou.se: 120, loopia.se: 129, clichehosting.com: 149. NÃ¥gra exempel. Finns fler.
<Meerkat> peyam, låter för bra för att vara sant.
<peyam> ja
<Meerkat> peyam, om du bestämmer dig för att beställa därifrån kontrollera vad andra, tredje, och följande år kostar. Samt överlåtning till andra personer och flyttning till annan domänhost. Det kan vara luriga villkor och priser om man vill göra något mindre vanligt.
<peyam> ja
<Philip5> någon som sett K350 de senaste dagarna?
<Linda^> Näpp, var nog ett par dagar sen nu
<Philip5> Linda^: sist jag såg honom så hade jag byggt ett paket till honom på request men vet inte sedan om han fick till det med det
<Philip5> vore kul att veta om det löste hans problem
<Linda^> Philip5: Jadu.. Du får hänga kvar och se om han återkommer
<Philip5> tycker jag gjort det ett par dagar... eller så sänkte mitt paket hela hans system så han inte kommit online sedan dess... :P
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> du dödade honom :(
<Linda^> Fast jag menade.. hänga kvar som i att inte logga ut
<Philip5> Linda^: har ingen bouncer
<Philip5> kör bara vanlig desktopklient
<Linda^> Philip5: låt datorn stå på bara då :(
<Philip5> jag som är så miljömedveten
<andol> Philip5: När du du börja köra screen+irssi som folk då?
<Philip5> andol: när de kommer med kscreen+kirssi ;)
<Philip5> kscreen finns ju redan men är något helt annat
<andol> Philip5: Bara att tillämpla lite sed på källkoden? :)
<Linda^> Philip5: datorn tar väl mer stryk av att stänga av och sätta på datorn väal?
<Philip5> hehe
<Linda^> väl*
<Philip5> Linda^: i ren konsumtion så beror det ju på hur länge man har den avslagen mellan varven
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag stänger typ sällan av min dator.
<Philip5> bara för du är så hardcore
<Linda^> :(
<Linda^> Är det en dålig grej?
<Philip5> beror väl på hur mycket man använder den
<Philip5> men när väl växhuseffekten tar över så vet vi ju alla här vems fel det är... ;)
<Philip5> tror nästa bondfilm skulle handla om hur bond jagar superskurken Linda^ som aldrig stänger av datorn medan jorden går under... ;P
<Linda^> Philip5: Menar, är det en dålig grej att vara hardcore? Jag använder datorn varje dag :o
<Linda^> så fort jag är hemma typ, vilket är jämt! Minus 8 timmar på jobbet.
<Philip5> när du sover?
<Linda^> sover väl en 4-5 timmar
<Linda^> imorrn ska jag stänga av datorn
<Linda^> nej, i övermorrn
<Philip5> hehe
<Linda^> då är jag i göteborg i nästan en vecka.
<screedo> godkväll
<Philip5> god kväll
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> Philip5: tack tack :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-26
<K350> Hur spegelvänder man en bild i GIMP ?
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-27
<Hund> blurkis: Ubuntu är väldigt inspirerad av Apple med sin docka och fönsterknapparna på 'fel' sida tycker jag. Som jag förstått det var väl Risc OS som kom 1987 först ute med en docka.
<blurkis> Hund: Jag kan inte historien bakom det. Det bara slog mig att det hade window-maker vibbar. Jag hade inte tänkt på det innan.
<purity^> antii,
<Hund> :)
<Zooklubba> antii: swec antii? gammal chalmerist?
<Mathisen> cool ide >> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.648574/raspberry-pi-wifi-banan
<Mathisen> går det att göra så måste det provas :)
<bittin-> haha
<tobias_> tjenis
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-28
<blurkis> bara jag som inte kan scrolla expressens hemsida i google chrome?
<blurkis>  15.10,
<Mathisen> funkar bra för mig
<blurkis> strange,
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-29
<Dynamit> Jaha vart inte gå till jobbet idag
<Dynamit> Blev en tur till sjukhuset för att sy på näsan och vid handleden
<Dynamit> Får trösta mig med att jag får sitta vid datorn nästan helt ostört
<Barre> Dynamit: aj, aj, aj.. isfläck?
<Dynamit> Nej värre men gick bra ändå
<Dynamit> Glasset på portdörren höll inte imorse när jag hade brottom
<Barre> Dynamit: ojdå, krya på dig
<Barre> *ouch*
<Dynamit> kan vi säga
<Dynamit> först märkte jag inget men ett par sekunder senare så insåg jag att jag får gå in i lägenheten och kolla på det där
<Dynamit> och närjag kollade på handen så insåg jag jaha där få vi (jag, min sambo och vårat barn) åka till sjukhuset för att sy
<Dynamit> visade sig vara så illa på näsan att det fick sys där med
<Barre> :/
<Dynamit> Men men blev två ställen till i samlingen av stygn
<Dynamit> nu har jag på överläppen, näsan och vid handvristen
<Dynamit> Man vet inte att man lever först man har haft sår här och där på kroppen, vilket jag har haft
<Dynamit> blev bara två påminnelser till som aldrig kommer försvinna helt
<Dynamit> Man måste kunna se ironi i det hela för att inte bara tänka negativt haha
<Dynamit> F?se när alla tester på OpenSSL jag har kompilerat är klart
<Dynamit> bara för det blev den just det
<Dynamit> vad i
<Dynamit> fast jag har kompilerat OpenSSL och pekar den emot den kompilerade OpenSSL så gnäller konfigurationen av PhP7
<Dynamit> att den inte hittar evp.h
<Dynamit> antagligen hittat felet
<Dynamit> de hade gjort så openssl hade en egen prefix för mappen en den för aktivera stödet
<Dynamit> nähä
<Dynamit> undrar om man ska chansa på ersätta den jag har med den kompilerade openssl och se om det hjälper
<Dynamit> Så där när jag installerade den jag kompilerade så ville det
<Dynamit> sjukt med tanke på att jag hade installerat libssl-dev
<Mathisen> pratar du med dig själv :)
<Dynamit> Klart
<Mathisen> fick lite blogg feeling här ett tag
<Dynamit> äsch fråga Barre får du höra att det händer att jag pratar med mig själv ibland
<Mathisen> heh :)
<Dynamit> eller kolla i loggarna om du orkar leta i alla där jag har skrivit
<Dynamit> Vet du inte Mathisen att man får bästa svaren om man pratar för sig själv?
<Mathisen> haha jo det stämmer väll :)
<Mathisen> själv brukar jag köra med katten
<Dynamit> Då kan man väl tro att du är knäppare än vad jag är haha
<Mathisen> :)
<Dynamit> ska hämta dottern och se om det ens går bära och hålla henne med en hand
<Dynamit> då jag inte kan använda högerhanden för något som är direkt ansträngande
<Mathisen> får hoppas det löser sig
<Dynamit> få se om det här funkar
<Dynamit> annars får vi ligga i sängen tills min sambo kommer
<Dynamit> tusan
<Dynamit> få se om sömarna vid vristen har gått upp
<Dynamit> 'r nämligen en mörk prick på bommulstussen eller vad det är
<Dynamit> blir pricken större så vet jag att det är bara åka in igen baa
<Dynamit> Blir knäpp på curl just nu
<Dynamit> ger den argumentet att aktivera SSL-stödet (OpenSSL) men ändå i resultat listan säger den att den inte är det
<Dynamit> baa PHP7 får väl bli utan stöd för curl då
<larsemil> Dynamit: :)
<Dynamit> Wiiubrew.net blandannat kör ju stenålders php ju
<Dynamit> PhP5 haha
<larsemil> är väldigt få siter som kör php7
<Dynamit> haha Wordpress ska klara det även 4.4.1
<larsemil> vi har det bara på en testserver, i övrigt kör vi bara php 5.6
<Dynamit> alltså wp 4.4.1 ska klara det
<larsemil> ja. php7 har bra bakåtkompabilitet.
<larsemil> men snarare så har det inte hamnat i särskilt många distrubitioners pakethanterare än
<larsemil> arch har ju såklart php7
<larsemil> men i övrigt väldigt mycket 5.
<larsemil> 6
<Dynamit> LoL
 * larsemil förstår inte lolet?
<Dynamit> kan vara bra installerat perl om man ska göra delad-modul till apache
<larsemil> nej nu blir det helg.
<Dynamit> vad tusan
<Dynamit> är det i perol den är beroende av
<Dynamit> *perl*
<Dynamit> Så där då nu verkar det vilja
<Dynamit> Vet någon om OTP plugin till WP som tillåter användarna att ha olika tidszoner
<Dynamit> Om jag är Svensk så kan inte min OTP räknas som giltig om den är inställd på New Yorks tid t.ex.
<Dynamit> Undrar om det är jätte mycket arbete för göra så HOTP har stöd för att hämta enskilda WP användares klockslag
<Dynamit> cisserligen måste en funktion läggas in i sådant fall men det är den lätta biten egentligen
<Dynamit> *visserligen*
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-30
<andol> MarkusDBX: På FOSDEM, eller följer du remote?
<MarkusDBX> hehe
<MarkusDBX> Du såg att jag skrev i deras main?
<MarkusDBX> Jag är inte där...
<MarkusDBX> hade inte tid
<MarkusDBX> Lite emo pga det =)
<MarkusDBX> Eftersom att deras streams inte funkar alls i år heller
<MarkusDBX> Jag får en känsla av att ingen direkt organiserar deras streams ordentligt. Det är jättesvårt att fixa streams snabbt på ett sånt där stort campus, man måste förbereda och testa i veckor.
<MarkusDBX> Blir nog att jag definitivt drar dit nästa år, pga att det är enda sättet att få del av något.
<MarkusDBX> andol: är du där? Trevligt?
<andol> MarkusDBX: Japp, bra skit :)
<andol> Är där med jobbet. I princip hela företaget åkte med ner.
#ubuntu-se 2016-01-31
<MarkusDBX> andol: härligt. Nu idag funkar lite streams iaf. =)
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: kul!
<HeMan> MarkusDBX: hittat något bra än?
 * HeMan lyssnar på prat om Puppet 4 och installerar FreeIPA samtidigt
<bamsefar> Ojdå
<bamsefar> HeMan: Vi borde ta några IPA vid tillfälle.
<HeMan> bamsefar: yeah!
<HeMan> bamsefar: och jag borde koppla ihop din kollega med min kollega
<bamsefar> Mmm
<andol> MarkusDBX: Gött mos!
<andol> HeMan: Sagda kollegor du vill para ihop, pysslar de med lagring?
<HeMan> andol: njae, mer hallar
<andol> Ah
<HeMan> andol: egentligen Tekniskt Ansvarig för HPC med bamsefar's kollega
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-24
<peyam> hej. DEt är jag Farbror Peyam
<peyam> såg ni våldtäckten på fb?
<peyam> fifaaaan
<Barre> att titta på den är att delta i övergreppet!
<peyam> såg inte själva skiten
<peyam> såg bara den de la upp på flashback
<peyam> En afgan en armenier. den tredje vet jag inte var han kom ifrån
<peyam> kvinnan var 30 år och snorungarna var 92, 96 och 98
<Barre> ta den här skitdiskussionen till flashback peyam
<peyam> Barre, vad hänt med dej nu igen? har du mens?
<Barre> vad har min potentiella menstration med det här att göra? Precis lika lite som att du för ovanstående diskussion i den kanalen! Alltså inget.
<peyam> asså okej då
<Barre> tack
<peyam> vsg booboo
<andol> Barre: Tack.
<Barre> andol: huh?
<andol> Barre: Tack för att du sa till.
<Barre> andol: ahhh.. np
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag funderade vad du pratade om först. Men sedan kom jag på att jag har en ignore på honom.
<Hund> Att han inte är bannad förvånad för mig.
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-25
<Zooklubba> -1
<Zooklubba> +1* lul
<andol> = 0
<Hund> :D
<Barre> andol: inte helt korrekt, bara om variablen lul skulle vara 0, men om lul=100 så är -1+1*100=99
<andol> Barre: Nej, du menar väl snarare förutsätt att variablen lul är 1?
<andol> Vilken den förövrigt alltid är :)
<Barre> andol: du har givetvis rätt, skulle kolla om du var vaken :(
<Squarism> Någon som vet ifall man får a och o motsvarigheterna när man registrerar åäö domäner?
<Squarism> Dvs registerar jag räksmörgås.com så får jag raksmorgas.com också?
<sptnx> nej får du såklart inte
<sptnx> du får xn--rksmrgs-5wao1o.com också
<Barre> mmmm, räksmörgås
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-26
<Apachez> peyam ensamkommande barn som är 92,96 och 98 bast?
<Apachez> vore nog svenskt rekord i naivitet =)
<peyam> Tjena
<peyam> ngn som kan hjälpa mig?
<peyam> startade dator och xubuntu logo visades sen efter en sekund blev det svart skärm
<peyam> nu är det så hela tiden
<peyam> vad gör jag? jag är inne på ctrl+alt+f1 terminalen. så ingen mus ingen Ui nothing
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-27
<Zooklubba> reverta senaste ändringen som gjordes innan reboot ^_^?
<Zooklubba> (vet inte)
<Hund> Zooklubba: ???
<Zooklubba> jag skrev till peyam Hund, utan att kolla om han var kvar som han s'kert inte var
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jag har filtrerat honom.
<Spookan> Hund: Meh då missar du ju det roliga ;)
<Hund> Spookan: Haha! Jo, tack. :P
<andol> Hund, Spookan: Fick ni aldrig lära er att det är ofint att prata bakom ryggen om folk?
<Hund> andol: Är det bakom ryggen här? :)
 * Barre undrar om vederbörade faller under kategorin "folk"
<andol> Hund: När persionen inte är i kanalen. ja.
<Hund> Ok. :)
<Spookan> Han kan väl läsa logg som alla andra?
<Hund> Spookan: Yes. :)
<Hund> Så varför sitter ni på IRC en fredag?
<Spookan> IRC=IRL för min del. ;)
<Hund> haha
<Spookan> Hund: Pillat nått mer med bluray copy?
<Hund> Spookan: Nä. :)
<Hund> Jag äger ingen bluray-spelare ännu.
<Hund> Jag hoppas på att priserna ska gå ner lite.
<Hund> Jag är inte så jättesugen att punga ut 7000 kr för en.
<Spookan> Jag hittade en Sony för 1200kr i en butik i stan, ska du ha en från NASA eller? :P
<Hund> UHD. :)
<Spookan> Ah :)
<Peyam> fan va tvungen o oninstallera xubuntu
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag har ju en UHD-TV med HDR, så ska man köpa en spelare lär den väl stödja allt det där. :P
<Spookan> Peyam: Ajfan, varför då?
<Spookan> Hund: Hehe.
<Peyam> Spookan, för jag fick blank skärm strax efter booting logo
<Peyam> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall. purge xubuntu-desktop o installa den.. kollade .Author... funkade ej. bytte kernel. inget funkade
<Spookan> Peyam: Ajfan, trisst. :/
<Peyam> Spookan, hur var det man kunde se namnet på wifi porten
<Peyam> asså som eth0 o wlan0 o sånt
<Peyam> lshw -c network testade jag o det funkade
<Peyam> omg
#ubuntu-se 2017-01-29
<Apachez> nån här som pysslat med att ladda ubuntu 16.10 livecd mha pxeboot men utan att använda nfs ?
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-22
<Hund> Mors
<propus> God morgon mina damer och herrar :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Hund> Vad händer här då?
<Hund> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26qOMpjicGs
<Hund> Jag är förmodligen barnsligt lättroad men jag skrattade löjligt mycket åt de där grabbarna.
<propus> hahah =)
<HeMan> Hund: prick så där såg det inte ut när jag och larsemil åkte!
<Hund> HeMan: Haha! :D
<larsemil> NOT!
<HeMan> Hund: jag menar, larsemil är ju nykterist så när han filmade mig såg man ingen öl!
<Hund> Jag tror snarare att han inte hinner dricka något innan någon har sugit i sig allting. ;)
 * Barre åkte sjukt mycket skidor när han var yngre, sen ingening på 15 år. Kick-off till sälen och hyrde skidor och tänkte att detta måste sitta i muskelminnet. Gled ner för backen för att jag fick sån mjölksyra i benen i liften upp.
<Barre> mmm otränad är jag
<Barre> och med gled menar jag att jag hasade på ryggen ner
 * larsemil åkte sjukt mycket bräda. Tävlade och så. Uppehåll på fyra-fem år och åkte till backen och såg en hög rail av typen: https://cdn-snowboarding.transworld.net/blogs.dir/442/files/2008/08/11/chazchaffee_taylor.jpg och tänkte att det är ju inga problem. Den har jag satt förut. 
<larsemil> SÅ jag provade den på första åket på fyra år.
<larsemil> och halkade av och slog i smalbenet så det var halvt mos. Bröt inget men satt och tjurade i två timmar innan jag åkte igen. :D
<Barre> sport är farligt
<Barre> kan tänka mig Dart, men det är på gränsen till för mycket motion
<HeMan> larsemil satt iofs en snygg 360 när vi åkte
<Barre> frivilligt eller en otroligt snygg vurpa?
<HeMan> Och jag försökte mig på en 180 och landade på stenhård isknöl med ena skinkan
<HeMan> helt frivilligt och planerat
<HeMan> "Nu ska jag göra en 360!"
<HeMan> Åsså gjorde han det
<larsemil> minst en om året. annars har jag blivit gammal!
<Barre> vars åkte ni då HeMan & larsemil ?
<Barre> samt, vars hittar man gopro-filmerna :P
<HeMan> Barre: Romme
<HeMan> Barre: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-y70ZOSzE0
<HeMan> Barre: och https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5691RGDUJ4
<Barre> HeMan: men.... va fan... det är ju inte ni
<HeMan> Barre: :)
<HeMan> Barre: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<Barre> hahahahha HeMan, du satte dit mig nu
<HeMan> YEAH!
<larsemil> jag hade samma tanke.
<larsemil> :D
<Barre> HeMan, larsemil : https://twitter.com/subTee/status/955170303981780992
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-23
<larsemil> Barre: SÅ ska man ju confa sina nät
<Barre> =)
<larsemil> den här var grym också: https://i2.wp.com/ajournalofmusicalthings.com/wp-content/uploads/Rickroll-physics-paper.png
<Hund> Någon här som har erfarenhet av ZFS i Ubuntu?
<andol> Lite, med betoning på lite.
<andol> Samt en del mer generell erfarenhet utav ZFS.
<Hund> Är det värt det?
<Hund> Jag är ju den som kör med det jag en gång började med tills jag dör typ.
<andol> Det beror på.
<Hund> Men på en netcast jag lyssnade på idag hade med en gäst som var involverad i ZFS och han fick mig väldigt intresserad faktiskt.
<andol> För en renodlad filserver så skulle jag helt klart luta åt ZFS.
<Hund> Jag tänker för min lagring.
<Hund> PÃ¥ servern. :)
<andol> Å andra sidan, skulle jag sätta upp en dedikerad filserver så skulle jag nog hellre gå med FreeBSD och ZFS, då ZFS varit intigrerat i FreeBSD "på riktigt" betydligt längre.
<Hund> Därav min fråga om just Ubuntu, enda Linuxdistron som officiellt stödjer det, tror jag väl?
<Hund> Min server fungerar även som mediadator, så jag vill gärna ha Linux på den.
<Laban> Jag har varit sugen på ZFS länge... Klurat på att köra Solaris :)
<Laban> Så är det "på riktigt"
<Hund> Okej. .D
<Hund> Jag hade gärna kört FreeBSD om jag hade en dedikerad filserver. :P
<Hund> https://www.maxgaming.se/gaming-mus/classic-intellimouse
<Hund> Tufft.
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-24
<Peyam> Hej, det går nu att skriva c# i linux utan wine och allt?
<Peyam> Har dålig koll på det.
<Barre> Peyam: jupps, mono http://www.mono-project.com/
<Peyam> Barre, är mono samma sak som wine? vill ej läsa i onödan
<Barre> nej, mono är .net
<Peyam> så jag behöver wine för att köra VS?
<Barre> det kan jag inte svara på och det var inte heller din fråga
<Peyam> vad menar du? at jag behöver en till nummerlapp till en forsättningsfråga?
<Peyam> jag ser att det går att göra UI också. tror nog att det är gtk
<Peyam> mono + mono-develop
<andol> "Vill ej läsa i onödan" känns lite respektlöst mot andras tid.
<Peyam> andol, sant
<Peyam> andol, har du någon erfarenhet med .NET? speciellt c#
<larsemil> Peyam: det går fint att skriva c# i linux.
<larsemil> Peyam: det går inte att köra fullstora visual studio
<larsemil> det närmaste du kommer som är vettigt är monodevelop
<larsemil> Peyam: men det finns också visual studio code. men det vet jag inget om hur bra det är med c#
<larsemil> Peyam: du behöver inte blanda in wine alls för att programmera eller köra dina program du skriver i c# i linux
<larsemil> Peyam: därimot går det inte att köra c# i linux utan allt.
<Peyam> larsemil, vi kör winform på jobbet. vill gärna byta till WPF. såg att WinDesigner finns också
<Peyam> men inget för WPF
<larsemil> jag kan inget om winform.
<Peyam> c# då?
<larsemil> jag kan monogame
<Peyam> kan du förklara något till mig?
<Peyam> jag har svårt att förstå en grej
<larsemil> Peyam: kanske. om du orkar läsa.
<larsemil> :D
<Peyam> absolut
<Peyam> det är så att jag har en timer i winform. system.Timers.timer. och när den elapsat så ska en graph uppdateras. Jag vet inte riktigt när jag ska ha invoke. ska jag ha det när serien och punkterna uppdateras eller var
<larsemil> 14:15 < larsemil> jag kan inget om winform.
<Peyam> det e c# . HAr ej mkt med winform att göra
<Peyam> hur gör man för att uppdatera UI lixom
<larsemil> jag kan inte hjälpa tyvärr.
<Peyam> larsemil, okej. men jobbar man inte med trådar i monogame?
<larsemil> det mesta är väldigt synkront där.
<uniquorn> Hej
<uniquorn> Jag heter Sara
<andol> Hej
<uniquorn> Jag bor i Göteborg och jag behöver en bärbar dator så att jag kan lära. Jag har ingen pengar. Vet vad jag kan göra?
<uniquorn> Jag bott här 18 mån nu
<uniquorn> Jag lärasjälv
<andol> Borde gå att få en ok begagnad laptop någonstans i priskallen 500kr - 1000kr. Är det något som ekonomin tillåter?
<uniquorn> Göteborg
<uniquorn> 1200 perhapd
<andol> Ser ut att finnas en del på blocket
<andol> https://www.blocket.se/goteborg/datorer_tv-spel/barbara_datorer?cg=5020&c=5022&ca=15&sp=1&w=1
<andol> Skadar dock antagligen inte med en rekommendation från någon som kan. Känner tyvärr inte riktigt att jag har hårdvarukoll nog att själv rekommendera något.
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-25
<Hund> Mors
<Barre> tjho
<Hund> Hur är läget med Barre då? :)
<Barre> puls över hälsosamm, överfylld kalender och bitter.
<Barre> Hund: själv då
<Hund> Inget nytt med andra ord.
<Hund> Puls förmodligen under hälsosamma nivåer, tom kalender och lika söt som alltid.
<Hund> Jag sitter och leker lite webbdesigner i väntan på att tvättstugan ska bli min.
<Barre> ständigt dessa Sisyfos-sysslor
<Hund> Ingen aning vad det är. :)
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> Ett av projekten här heter Sisyfos...
<Barre> Hund: https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myten_om_Sisyfos
<Hund> Hm.
<Hund> Har vi någon här som är duktig på att ordbajsa och säljsnack?
<HeMan> Barre!
<HeMan> Han heter tillochmed "ordbajsochsäljsnack" i mellannamn! Står på körkortet!
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Om det stämmer Barre, får du gärna hjälpa mig med en liten presentation på ett par rader.
 * Barre gömmer sig i hörnet och samtidigt slänger en /ignore på HeMan 
<HeMan> :)
<Hund> :D
<Hund> https://archlinux.no/
<Hund> Jag undrar om den sidan är hackad?
<Hund> :D
<HeMan> Barre: det är ju Hund du ska sätta /ignore på, det är ju han som behöver din hj'lp
<HeMan> *hjälp
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Tysnaden som uppstod. ;)
<Barre> Hund: vad är det du skall sälja?
<Hund> Arch Linux. P:
<Barre> huh
<Hund> Jag håller på att göra om den svenska hemsidan och det vore trevligt  med några rader som säljer Arch. :P
<Barre> ahh... jag förstår
<Hund> :)
<Peyam> hej, vissa stavar mitt namn så här Payam. Kan man säga att payam är en annan STAVELSE of Peyam?
<Peyam> eller vad säger man?
<HeMan> Ne, stavning
<HeMan> Stavelsen är en rytmisk grundenhet
<HeMan> Dvs när man säger ordet så har det ett antal stavelser
<HeMan> *uttalar
<Peyam> okej tack. men är det ett a eller en a?
<HeMan> två a! :-P
<HeMan> En bokstav men ett a
<Peyam> okej tack askim
<Hund> Barre: NÃ¥? Va?
<Hund> :D
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-26
<Barre> Hund: huh?
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Du skulle ju hjälpa mig _lovade_ du ju dyrt och heligt igår. ;)
<Barre> jag har inte lovat någonting :P
<Hund> Jo, men du är gubbe så du minns det bara inte ju.
<Hund> Närå, du är inge gubbe. :)
<Barre> jo
<Hund> Gubbar är gamla.
<bamsefar> Haha, har du träffat Barre? :D
<bamsefar> Barre: Sorry ;)
<Hund> Inte AFK. :P
<bamsefar> Ok
<Hund> Men jag har sett bild på honom.
<Hund> Han brukar skicka selfies på Snapchat till mig några gånger i veckan.
<Hund> "Dagens outfit till ICA" osv.
<bamsefar> SÃ¥pass
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Tystnaden som uppstod.
<Nafallo> du kan va tyst
<Nafallo> :-P
<Hund> :D
<HeMan> Hund: det märks att Barre är lite gubbig, det heter ju "OOTD, see ya bruh at ICA!"
<Barre> huh?
<HeMan> Barre: Hund berättade om att du skicka snapchat till honom med texten "Dagens outfit till ICA"
<Barre> ahh...
<larsemil> barre är gubbe. Men han är en sån där gubbe med snygg stil som kan allt och som man bara "woooow what a man".
<Hund> Haha
<Barre> larsemil: hahahahah... skit ner dig
<Hund> Måttligt road Barre är måttligt road.
<larsemil> Barre: jag var 0 % ironisk.
<Barre> 99,9% synisk då
<larsemil> 0% synisk. 100% ärlig.
<Nafallo> synsk
<Barre> larsemil: awww
<larsemil> 100% synsk
<Nafallo> dusch?
<Nafallo> btw, git över apache var mycket trevligare än git-daemon-simple
<Barre> måste gitt
<Nafallo> ?
<Barre> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbZzSQ9A_ws
<Nafallo> nej, wikipedia eller något. orkar inte film.
<Barre> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A5ste_gitt
<Barre> lite random fredags-länkar
<svennebanan> Tjo...
<svennebanan> nån som har koll på boot med v16 el 17? hur man kommer vidare efter en installation med nvidia 970?
<svennebanan> verkar inte hjälpa med shift efter boot
<Nafallo> så, nu var ny laptop bokad till att dyka upp på måndag.
<Nafallo> svennebanan: vad är v16 el 17 för något? hängde inte riktigt med där...
 * Barre gissar på 16.04, 16.10, 17.04 eller 17.10
<svennebanan> ubuntus desktop versioner
<Nafallo> de heter som Barre skrev :-)
<svennebanan> ja e inte så van vid linux heller.. men skapligt trött på MS
<svennebanan> Barre har så rätt
<svennebanan> Testat med Mint också.. Samma problem
<Nafallo> så vilken Ubuntu version var det? :-)
<Barre> btw, kommer 18.04 vara lts?
<Nafallo> Barre: ja
<Barre> najs
<Nafallo> Barre: samt 20.04, 22.04, 24.04 ;-)
<svennebanan> nu sitter ja på liveskivan för 16.04
<Nafallo> svennebanan: så vad ser du för problem?
<svennebanan> kommer inte förbi installeringen..
<svennebanan> får starta med "nomodeset forcevesa" för att kunna installera
<svennebanan> men efter boot så har ja en svart skärm
<svennebanan> samma på 17.10 och senaste mint
<svennebanan> å där hjälper inte att trycka vänster skift eller nått
<Nafallo> är nomodeset satt även efter installationen? vad är det för dator? äventuellt ändrat BIOS till discrete graphics istället för hybrid?
<Nafallo> s/äventuellt/eventuellt/
<svennebanan> i bios hittade jag inte det.. datorn är lite äldre.. nvidia 970
<svennebanan> vet inte hur ja sätter nomodeset efter install eftersom ja inte kommer in i grub
<Nafallo> hålla nere shift efter BIOS, tryck e, byt ut quiet splash till quiet nomodeset, tryck F10
<Nafallo> sen när du tagit dig in i ubuntu igen, redigera /etc/default/grub och ändra samma sak, sen sudo update-grub
<svennebanan> Nafallo: jag har testat trycka ner skift.. spammat skift &/eller esc
<svennebanan> de ända jag ser är "_"
<svennebanan> jag kommer allså inte in efter bios oavsett vad jag än gör
<Nafallo> fast boot enable i BIOS?
<svennebanan> testat olika tangentbord för att vara säker
<svennebanan> fast boot e avstängt sedan länge
<svennebanan> sitter å kollar ubuntuforumen nu.. å det finns en post som är väldigt lik mitt problem
<svennebanan> kan man posta länk här utan å bli bannad?
<Nafallo> svennebanan: en rad? sure.
<svennebanan> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2359962
<svennebanan> men dedär e lite avancerat för mig afn
<svennebanan> jag kan tycka att med ett sånt här "vanligt" problem kanske installen borde innehållit nån drivrutin för nvidia
<svennebanan> 970 e inte direkt nytt heller.. skulle kunna förstå att dom kanske inte hade support för 1080 TI som ja har på min andra
<Nafallo> vet inte om jag tycker den där verkar rätt.
<svennebanan> ännu mindre jag
<Nafallo> vad jag inte förstår är varför du inte får open-source drivare som standard isf.
<svennebanan> men jag är helt handlingsförlamad just nu =)
<svennebanan> ja får dendär noveau eller va den heter som bråkar
<svennebanan> även i starten på install.. därav nomodeset forcevesa
<Nafallo> nouveau ska inte behöva nomodeset dock.
<svennebanan> vad som behövs är du nog bättre på än vad jag är =)
<svennebanan> funderar på att dra igång min win å köra sida vid sida om du har tid & ork
<Nafallo> nja. jag jobbar egentligen :-P
<svennebanan> så kanske ja kan få igång min stackars ubbe instal =)
<svennebanan> lugnt =)
<svennebanan> vill inte störa
<Nafallo> hade inte varit här om jag inte kunnat bli störd :-P
<svennebanan> vet bara inte riktigt vart ja sk avända mig för en lösning
<svennebanan> suttit på domdär forumen i 2 dagar nu
<svennebanan> anyways.. tebax strax om nån kommer på nått ;)
<svennebanan> så.. nu kör vi 17.10 istället å ska testa
<svennebanan> men.. med avsaknaden av skills.. ska ja göra nått när installen e klar för att få Ubuntu att starta med rätt drivers(nvidia)
<Nafallo> det är väl fel drivers efter att installationen är klar. kör nouveau först, sen in med nvidia och fixa /etc/default/grub
<svennebanan> Nafallo: hela skärmen fylls av error med nouveau om ja försöker
<svennebanan> blir inte ens det... "_" blinkar typ 4 rader ner
<svennebanan> å de e så långt ja kommer
<svennebanan> "testa Linux.. De blir kul" sa dom ;)
<Nafallo> det brukar det vara ja... vet inte riktigt varför det inte vill sig för dig, men spontant känns det som fel grafikinställning i BIOS.
<svennebanan> ok.. startar bios da så kanske du vet nått mer
<Nafallo> du har fortfarande inte berättat vad det är för dator :-)
<svennebanan> Ja har 3 alt...: Virtu Technology [Disabled]
<svennebanan> Initiate Graphic Adapter [PEG]
<svennebanan> IGD Multi-Monitor [Disabled]
<Nafallo> som sagt... datormodell skulle hjälpa
<svennebanan> i7-3770 @ 3.50GHz med MSI MB
<svennebanan> bios E7751IMS v17.12
<svennebanan> nVidia GTX 970
<Nafallo> aha. något custombygge.
<Nafallo> desktop?
<svennebanan> komplett bygge med bytt gfx
<svennebanan> yes sir
<svennebanan> Komplett.se allså
<Nafallo> hrm. vet inte riktigt hur hybrid fungerar i desktops.
<Nafallo> om det skulle ens kunna vara det då.
<svennebanan> under virtu fanns i-Mode å d-Mode å välja på
<svennebanan> fattar inget av de.. men de va vad som stog
<Nafallo> ingen aning om vad virtu skulle kunna vara :-P
<svennebanan> å de sitter en hdmi på MB't
<Nafallo> jag har väl mest kört laptops och servrar senaste årtusendet.
<svennebanan> tanken e att denna burk ska köras som fileserver när ja lärt mig lite
<svennebanan> verkar smidigt med webmin
<Hund> Filserver?
<Nafallo> bättre spana in cockpit då :-P
<Hund> Det känns om bortkastade pengar. :P
<Nafallo> webmin kan jag definitivt inte rekommendera.
<svennebanan> yes mr Hund
<svennebanan> ja måste börja nånstans å lära mig juh =)
<svennebanan> men steg 1 e ju att få igång burken
<Hund> Det låter klokt. :D
<svennebanan> tänkz!
<Nafallo> om det är filserver kanske du inte behöver det struliga nvidiakortet, *hint* ;-)
<Hund> 900-serien ska vara den sista serien som fungerar bra.
<svennebanan> helst inte.. men ja har inget att byta med just nu
<Nafallo> tyckte du sa att det fanns HDMI på moderkortet? hade inte i7-3770 inbyggd grafik alltså?
<Hund> Testa att svartlista nouveau-modulen
<svennebanan> allså.. de sitter ett gfx kort med hdmi å dvi.. sen finns en slot på moderkortet för hdmi
<Hund> Jag vill minnas att jag fick svart skärm innan jag gjorde så i Gentoo.
<svennebanan> hur svartlistar jag en modul om ja inte kommer in i linux/grub?
<Hund> Via en Live-CD.
<svennebanan> skift funkar ju inte
<svennebanan> hade installen igång innan
<svennebanan> men kan kör igång den så kanske nån kan vägleda mig
<svennebanan> nu e ja i startscreenen.. try/install/check disc osv
<svennebanan> tryckte shift här
<svennebanan> å de e ju här ja sätter "nomodeset forcevesa" för installen
<svennebanan> ska ja köra igång "try"?
<svennebanan> för den har redan kört installen en gång
<Hund> Yes.
<Hund> echo "blacklist nouveau" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<svennebanan> vänta .. va?
<svennebanan> nu e ja inne på live i "try"
<svennebanan> kan ja köra nått via terminalen nu eller nån jäkla editor? =)
<Hund> Enklast är väl om du bara letar på din disk och skapar filen ovan med innehållet.
<svennebanan> permission denied
<Nafallo> skulle just säga det. det där lär ju bara sätta det på livecdn ;-)
<svennebanan> skrev de du skrev i terminalen å fick dedär i fejjan
<svennebanan> kommer man inte åt det som redan e installerat?
<Nafallo> Hund: du får väl hjälpa till att hitta disken, sen vill du köra | sudo tee -a istället för >> ;-)
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> dusch och kläder sa vi?
<Hund> Kolla vad hårddisken heter med fdisk -l.
<Hund> Hoppa in som root först.
<Nafallo> lsblk|grep disk
<Nafallo> huga. aldrig köra allt som root :-P
<Nafallo> det behövs inte.
 * Nafallo stirrar på Hund
<svennebanan> hahaah
<Hund> Du behöver köra fdisk -l som root.
<Nafallo> eller lsblk|grep disk istället för fdisk -l :-D
<svennebanan>  /dev/sdb
<Nafallo> just saying ;-)
<Hund> Nafallo: Hipster! :D
<svennebanan> sen e ju linux på sdb1
<Nafallo> nåja. båda borde fungera
<svennebanan> disken e en ssd på 500
<svennebanan> så de borde finnas plats
<svennebanan> ;)
<Nafallo> oj. jag minns när mina diskar var 500byte :-P
<Nafallo> tycker det borde vuxit sedan dess dock
<Hund> Jag minns när vi hade hålkort.
<Hund> ;P
<svennebanan> hur gamla e ni eg?
<Hund> Jag är inte så gammal.
<svennebanan> trodde ja va äldst
<svennebanan> ja e 43
<Nafallo> yngre än dig då ;-)
<Nafallo> ...men pysslat med datorer sedan tidiga tonåren ;-)
<Hund> Ett par år då?
<svennebanan> jo.. jag med.. men självklart i skitsystem som MS
<svennebanan> så ja e retarded delux när de kommer till linux
<Nafallo> fortfarande samma diskar :-P
<svennebanan> men ja vägrar ge upp nu
<Nafallo> eller ja. hårdvara
<svennebanan> hur ska ja fixa gfx grejjen
<svennebanan> eller har vi gett upp?
 * Nafallo väntar på att Hund ska montera disken och köra | sudo tee -a ;-)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag är semiupptagen, men jag försöker. :P
<svennebanan> ere svårt?
<Hund> Nä
<svennebanan> ingen stress!
<Barre> det är som att flyga en jumbojet, lätt om man kan det
<svennebanan> har inte käkat på 2 dagar.. men de elugnt! tänk inte på mig! ;)
<svennebanan> hehehe
<Hund> Leta reda på vad den heter, typ /dev/sda1. Kör "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt", öppna filen /mnt/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf och lägg till det där.
<Nafallo> Hund: /dev/sdb1 var det ju. häng med nu ;-)
<Hund> jaja :D
<svennebanan> de låter så lätt när du säger öppna filen till en som tycker dos promt e svårt
<Hund> :D
<svennebanan> va öppnar ja den med =)
<Hund> Använd typ "nano /sökväg/till/fil".
<Hund> Med sudo om du inte kör som root.
<Nafallo> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt && echo "blacklist nouveau" | sudo tee -a /mnt/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf && sudo umount /mnt
<Nafallo> :-D
 * Nafallo ^5 Hund 
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Hund> :D
 * Nafallo ⁵ Hund 
<Hund> Du kan vara upphöjd till 5. :P
<Nafallo> tydligen ;-)
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> skulle behövas ibland
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag med.
<Hund> Jag kommer inte ens på min egna virtuella maskin via SSH..
<Hund> Jag har totalt hjärnsläpp.
<Nafallo> bra!
<Hund> Jag vet inte vad jag gör för fel. :D
<Nafallo> det är väl en feature när du har terminal till den? :-)
<Nafallo> har funderat på att skriva om ansible att köra lxd transport till mina gäster och sluta köra ssh i dem ;-)
<Hund> :D
<svennebanan> gaaah
<svennebanan> | hurfasiken får ja den?
<svennebanan> ctrl+alt funkade inte
<Hund> AltGr och den till vönster om Z.
<svennebanan> SWE
<Barre> atlgr + vänster om z
<Barre> äh
<Hund> Härmapa. :D
<svennebanan> bäst e ni
<Hund> Jag har Ctrl där nu med.
<Barre> Hund: du skrev ju vönster, vilken riktning det är hag jag ingen aning om
<Hund> Barre: Det är en neutral riktning så att man inte retar upp några skitnödiga millenniumbarn.
<Barre> min äldsta dotter klarade sig precis, hon är 99-a :)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det finns hopp!
<Barre> den yngsta går det åt helvete med
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Du skulle ha varit snabbare.
<Barre> frugan klagar ju på att jag är för snabb
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Du och Blixten?
<svennebanan> ere bara å boota med där skrivet nu?
<Hund> Yes.
<svennebanan> fan.. e ju nervös
<svennebanan> håller tummarna
<Hund> :)
<svennebanan> å BAM!
<svennebanan> fail =(
<svennebanan> ser ni tåren i mitt öga?
<Barre> då skall du bara veta hur närvös Hund är, det är ju hans skills som är på prövning
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag byter nick och börjar om bara.
<svennebanan> "_" blinkar fint på skärmen
<svennebanan> kan man köra detta? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset xforcevesa "
<svennebanan> det funkade när ja körde Mint
<Hund> DÃ¥ ska det fungera nu med.
<svennebanan> men ja kommer inte in i grub
<Hund> Live-CD. :)
 * svennebanan bootar upp igen
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Nu vet jag varför SSH inte fungerade..
<Hund> Routerhelvete visade fel IP-adress.
<svennebanan> en fråga.. updatering av grub på /mnt/etc/default/
<svennebanan> grejjade med den å la in nomodeset xforcevesa
<Hund> Yes.
<svennebanan> men det sparades tydligen inte
<Hund> Hm.
<svennebanan> så nu e ja inne i grub å har gjort ändringar
<svennebanan> trycker ctrl+x
<svennebanan> väljer spara
<svennebanan> den frågar om namnet.. å ja trycker enter
<svennebanan> men om ja skriver in sudo update-grub... updaterar den filen som ja ändra precis?
<Hund> Du ska inte behöva göra något mer än att redigera filen.
<svennebanan> eller måste jag vara i /etc/default/ för de?
<svennebanan> njae.. de kändes väl så.. men ja bootade efter dom ändringarna.. samma issue.. nu när ja gick in dit igen så fanns inte nomodeset xforcevesa
<Hund> Är det rätt disk du är inne på då?
<svennebanan> sdb1 ja
<svennebanan> kör ju först sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<svennebanan> sen sudo nano /mnt/etc/default/grub
<Hund> Dubbelkollat så sdb är samma disk? :)
<Barre> nje, du måste köra update-grub för att bygga om /boot/grub/grub.cfg , så väl inne i live-cd måste du montera filsystemen i exempelvis /mnt/<filesystem> och sen chroot:a in i /mnt. Uppdatera grub-filerna och sen köra update-grub
<svennebanan> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset xforcevesa"
<Hund> Barre: Det har aldrig jag gjort.
<svennebanan> barre.. 1337.. ja fatta inget där =)
<Hund> Fast.
<svennebanan> hur updaterar ja grub där da
<svennebanan> får: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of ´/cow'.
<Barre> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<svennebanan> varför en kossa kom in i bilden vet ja inte
<Barre> fast du behöver ju inte köra reinstall på grub och så
<svennebanan> men.. va gör pts förnått?
<svennebanan> ere nödvändigt å mounta alla dom för att kunna updatera grub?
<svennebanan> när ja försöker chroot så vill den ha ett lösen
<Hund> Testa blankt lösenord.
<svennebanan> root@ubuntu
<svennebanan> händer inget.. ny rad bara
<Hund> root kanske?
<svennebanan> root
<svennebanan> hahaha
<Hund> :D
<svennebanan> de e ja som e dum i huvvet
<svennebanan> ja kör som root nu =)
<Hund> haha
<svennebanan> nu skäms man lite
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Alla har hjärnpruttar.
<svennebanan> hahaha.. hjärnpruttar
 * svennebanan håller tummarna igen
<Hund> D
<Hund> :D
 * svennebanan tittar sig runt å undrar om nån vet att han e på g in i Ubuntu!?
<svennebanan> DET FUNKAAA
<Hund> :D
<svennebanan> tack som fasiken grubbs
<Barre> svennebanan gains experiance, save keys to open doors \o/
<svennebanan> e man good to go eller behöver man fixa nått för säkerheten nu? (frågar om info till nån sida eller så)
<Hund> Jag brukar alltid köra med ufw. :)
<svennebanan> betyder?
<Hund> Uncomplicated firewall
<svennebanan> okey.. ubuntu firewall
<svennebanan> nått man behöver göra med den?
<Hund> Aktivera den? :P
<svennebanan> åhh.. inte på default?
<Hund> Ingen aning. :)
<Barre> tror inte ens den är installerad per default, men det var år sedan jag installerade en ubuntu desktop
<svennebanan> jofan.. den e installerad.. men inte på
<Barre> jo, det är den nog
<Barre> =)
<svennebanan> nu skulle man bara haft en whitehat som kollade om man satt säkert
<svennebanan> vill inte ha en black som demolerar min dator å överbelastar min stackars burk så den imploderar
<Barre> svennebanan: du kan använda nmap för att scanna av maskinen för att se vilka externa portar som är öppna (bör inte vara någon)
<svennebanan> ska kolla på det.. men nu för ja belöning.. mat
<svennebanan> tebax om en liten stund
<Hund> :D
<svennebanan> jo.. btw
<svennebanan> spectre å domdär
<svennebanan> e de nått man bör va orolig för?
<svennebanan> å meltdown
<Hund> Fråga Barre.
<Hund> :D
<svennebanan> han e väldans tyst
<svennebanan> dendär barre
<Hund> Mjo. :O
<Nafallo> svennebanan: well, Ubuntu är så pass uppdaterat det kan vara, men det är inte löst från Intels sida ännu :-)
<Nafallo> svennebanan: så ingen idé att oroa sig för något man inte kan lösa.
<svennebanan> sant.. men anyway
<Nafallo> nu ska jag duscha, för jag har bord bokat :-P
<svennebanan> dom stollarna verkar ju ha koll på läget
<svennebanan> hoppad de smakar
<svennebanan> å tack för all hjälp!
<Hund> Nafallo: Smaklig spis!
<Hund> svennebanan: Inte direkt. :P
<svennebanan> dom släppte ju en patch häromdagen som "kanske bootar ofrivilligt lite oftare än man vill"
<svennebanan> som att man skulle vilja de överhuvudtaget
<svennebanan> grc släppte ju ett verktyg som kollar om man e mottaglig för de
<svennebanan> på windows iaf
<svennebanan> https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm
<svennebanan> lyssnar på deras pod.. ganska skillad snubbe dendär steve
<Hund> OKej. :)
<svennebanan> btw.. nån som kan nätverksprylarna?
<svennebanan> va ska ja anv för att dela ut lite spejjs från denna burken?
<svennebanan> så tv å datorerna kommer åt den
<Hund> Jag kör med Samba.
<svennebanan> tyckte de va så svårt å få det att funka
<svennebanan> körde iofs med webmin
<svennebanan> men fick inte sakerna å synas i windows
<svennebanan> å ja, dom e på samma workgroup
<svennebanan> "i"
<svennebanan> finns det nått gui för samba?
<Barre> svennebanan: det som Nafallo sa, Intel har en del kvar att göra. Meltown (aka Variant 3) är patchad (pathen kallas Page Table Isolation, PTI, eller KPTI). Spectre är en del kvar att täppa, behövs nya microcodes från Intel och AMD, men de verkar ju vara svårt att få fram
<Barre> Intel envisas med att kasta skit över planket bara...
<svennebanan> jo.. märkte de
<svennebanan> men amd va ju inte långt efter
<Barre> nu tar jag helg \o/
<svennebanan> dom skrattade ju åt intel när detta updagades å sa att "vi har inget sånt"
<svennebanan> barre.. tack för allt
<Barre> AMD är ju inte sårbara för Meltdown (vad det ser ut som och som de själva säger)
<Barre> svennebanan: nu får du nog leta upp en IRC-klient som du gillar, installera den och ansluta via den istället för via web-browern så du kan hänga här även när du inte behöver hjälp =)
<svennebanan> vågar inte svara på den frågan.. men spectre kan ju oxå ställa till det om man har oturen å bli jagad
<svennebanan> vill do.. trevlig helg på dig barr!
<svennebanan> nu ska här drickas kaffe med frugan å den ofödde
<Hund> Om du vill ha ett GUI är HexChat poppis.
<Barre> det är sant svennebanan, men spectre är betryligt svårare att utnyttja, samt att prestandan inte påverkas lika mycket (som det ser ut som) när den patchas
<svennebanan> tjingeling badring så länge
<Hund> Haje!"
<svennebanan> hund.. det gälde samba när vi prata om gui
<Hund> Jag kan hjälpa dig med Samba sen.
<Hund> Bara att rycka tag i mig här.
<svennebanan> du e fan kung!
<Hund> :)
<svennebanan> kommer om en stund..
<Hund> Jag ska dra och käka om 30 min, så det blir senare ikväll eller så. :)
<svennebanan> kommer fler dagar annars oxå
<svennebanan> tack Hund, även om du kanske inte set detta
<cordac> har du ätit än Hund ?
<Hund> cordac: Japp
<Hund> Och lugnt. :)
<cordac> va blev de för gott?
<Hund> Det blev en pizza mes sin kära mor nere på byn. :)
<Hund> med
<cordac> ohh.. aldrig fel.. och mor känner sig uppskattad då oxå
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<cordac> ja har kollat lite på samba nu å smb.conf.. utan framgång dock
<Hund> Du ska få min konfig.
<cordac> SMALLWORLD e workgroup både i win & ubbe
<Hund> One config to rule them all.
<cordac> !
<cordac> så man kan dela sånt? =)
<cordac> lite coolt isf
<Hund> https://dpaste.de/CRUF
<Hund> Givetvis. :P
<Hund> /192.168.1.4/HDD0 /media/HDD0 cifs credentials=/home/johan/.smbcredentials,exec,x-systemd.automount 0 0
<Hund> Det är raden i /etc/fstab.
<Hund> Dock, när jag satte upp Samba på en maskin idag fick jag ändra den lite:
<Hund> uid=1000,gid=100 0 0
<Hund> Det fick jag lägga till på slutet, annars monterade den bara mappen som root. :|
<cordac> ska ja ta bort allt annat i smb.conf?
<cordac> printers å skit anv ja inte
<Hund> Och filen .smbcredentials innehåller: https://dpaste.de/8GZr
<Hund> Det där är hela min config. :)
<Hund> Så du kan ju kopiera den rakt av och ändra det som behövs.
<Hund> Den filen kör du "chmod 600" på.
<Hund> .smbcredentials alltså.
<cordac> ehm.. hur skulle de se ut om ja satte hosts allow för en range ip's?
<Hund> 192.168.1.
<cordac> bara så?
<Hund> Jag vill minnas att det är så.
<cordac> inte 192.168.1.* eller nått?
<cordac> '.'
<cordac> *.*
<Hund> Nä
<cordac> ja har satt serverburken på 73 å min win på 189.. men sen har ja tv å sånt som ska få access
<Hund> Jag har aldrig fel.
<Hund> Okej. :)
<cordac> gött!
<Hund> :D
<cordac> om man ändå va så skillad =)
<Hund> haha
<cordac> å sen en annan sak.. de står att "johan" e valid.. de betyder väl att inte dom andra kommer in..
<cordac> så ja måste logga in via tv'n8om de nu går)
<Hund> De är bara "johan" som har tillgång till vad som delas ut.
<Hund> Det är valfritt att begränsa till en användare, men jag tycker att det är smidigt.
<Hund> Lite extra försäkring. :P
<cordac> men ja kan ju tänka mig att ha en mapp som bara e read på
<cordac> för alla
<cordac> lokalt då dvs
<cordac> antar det är där 192.168.1 kommer in i bilden
<cordac> ** (gedit:7094): WARNING **: Set document metadata failed: Setting attribute metadata::gedit-encoding not supported
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Använd Vim. ;)
<cordac> ok sir
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag skojade bara. :P
<Hund> Du kommer hata mig om du testar Vim. :D
<cordac> börja bra
<cordac> command not found
<Hund> Vim?
<cordac> yes
<Hund> Du har nog Vi. :)
<cordac> yepp
<cordac> meeen.. nu.. fstab?
<cordac> fanns inget dir
<cordac> å dendär raden med cifs osv.. what is dat?
<Hund> Inget dir?
<cordac>  /etc/fstab
<cordac> för mig e dedär dirs
<Hund> Det är en fil. :)
<cordac> fattar inte riktigt hur linux e uppbyggt än
<Hund> Som Windows, fast bättre. ;)
<cordac> men.. /etc/default e väl dirs?
<Hund> Nä, det kan vara en mapp.
<Hund> Men det kan vara en fil med.
<cordac> eller ska de stå /etc/default/ då
<cordac> åfan.. hur kan de va bättre?
<Hund> Jag brukar avsluta med "/" för att vara tydlig att det är en mapp.
<cordac> man blir confused
<cordac> ahha
<Hund> Att du har mappar och filer?
<cordac> yes
<Hund> Någon tyckte väl att det behövdes filer också.
<Hund> Annars blir ju mapparna lite onödiga.
<Hund> Om du bara kan ha mappar i mapparna.
<Hund> ;)
<cordac> jo.. men kanske lite jobbigt att de inte är deklarerat vad som e vad
<cordac> här har du tydligen inte nån filändelse
<Hund> Det är för att Linux inte bryr sig om det på samma sätt.
<cordac> å fstab gjorde mig inte klokare heller.. bara rörig juh =)
<Hund> Lägg till raden som jag visade bara. :)
<cordac> E486: Pattern not found: 192.168.1.4
<Hund> WOot.
<cordac> yepp
<Hund> Vart gnäller den om det?
<cordac> bytte till gedit igen =)
<cordac> när ja skulle pasta in det
<Hund> Körde du med Vi? :D
<cordac> yes
<Hund> ahh
<Hund> haha'
<Hund> Testa först att skriva med den ska du se. ;)
<cordac> va gör /192.168.1.4/HDD0 /media/HDD0 cifs credentials=/home/johan/.smbcredentials,exec,x-systemd.automount 0 0
<Hund> MÃ¥nga vet inte hur man avslutar den ens. :P
<cordac> ctrl+c!
<cordac> å byt
<cordac> så gör man =)
<Hund> Monterar resursen automagiskt vid uppstart.
<Hund> gaga
<Hund> haha
<cordac> jo.. men ip+HDD0?
<Hund> Det är servern och utdelningen.
<Hund> Så den vet vilken dator den ska fråga och vad den ska fråga efter.
<cordac> så min ska vara 192.168.1.73
<cordac> å hdd0 a bara påhittat namn va?
<Hund> Om det är adressen till servern. :)
<Hund> Nej. Det är utdelningen.
<cordac> för ja döpte om min i smb till stuff å skapade mappen stuff i media
<cordac>  /192.168.1.73/stuff /media/stuff cifs credentials=/home/cordac/.smbcredentials,exec,x-systemd.automount 0 0
<cordac> så ser min ut nu
<Hund> Okej. :)
<cordac> ere hela din smb.conf eller bara utklipp?
<Hund> Fortfarande hela. :P
<cordac> så allt annat e bara skitsnack?
<cordac> wins å sånt tex?
<Hund> Det är inget jag behöver iallafall som bara vill dela ut en mapp.
<cordac> när vet man om detta funkar?
<cordac> körde restart på smbd
<Hund> När du ser det du delar ut från servern. :P
<cordac> så de funkar inte allså =(
<cordac> hurfan orkar ni med detta =)
<Hund> haha
<cordac> börjar få sura uppstötningar
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Nej då.
<Hund> Visa din config.
<cordac> jo.. får inte en indikation på att min "server" finns i windows
<cordac> ja har inte tagit bort allt som du gjorde av ren rädsla
<cordac> https://dpaste.de/HVKO
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Well
<Hund> Gör som jag gjort. :D
<cordac> oki
<Hund> Jag har inte så bra koll på vad de andra gör.
<Hund> Ta backup på filen så har du kvar orginalet.
<cordac> nu ser den ut som din
<cordac> men i "network" syns inte min samba
<Hund> Har du startat om Samba?
 * cordac startar upp laptop
<cordac> service smbd restart
<cordac> sudo service smbd restart
<cordac> så gjorde jag
<Hund> nmbd med.
<cordac> done
<cordac> hehe.. får inte upp nått
<Hund> Hm.
<Hund> Jadu.
<Hund> Windows använder inte jag.
<cordac> failed to retrieve sharelist from server på min laptop
<Hund> Men
<cordac> ubuntu 16
<cordac> windows visar den inte alls
<cordac> ja tycker vi gör nått annat =)
<Hund> Du drog väl igång brandväggen på servern?
<cordac> de här kommer resultera i svår migrän för oss båda
<cordac> yes sir
<Hund> Har du sagt åt servern att din dator får komma åt den?
<cordac> ja sa till honom på skarpen
<cordac> har har lite svårt med språket "binary" dock
<Hund> :D
<cordac> å de e lite konstigt att laptop(ubuntu) ser den isf.. men inte windows
<Hund> Ahh
<Hund> SÃ¥ Ubuntu ser den?
<cordac> kommer inte in.. de va dedär med sharelist han inte får
<cordac> men han ser den ja
<Hund> Testa att stänga av brandväggen.
<cordac> vet inte riktigt va de e.. men i mitt windows network ploppar de upp en sak som heter "RalinkLinuxClient"
<cordac> howto?
<cordac> sudo service ufw stop?
<Hund> sudo ufw stop
<cordac> just de.. måste ja fixa rättigheter i /media/stuff?
<cordac> ja får upp mappen i denna burk.. men när ja klickar på den så säger den att bara root har tillgång
<Hund> Ag
<Hund> Ah
<cordac> om vi tänker tillbaka lite
<cordac> chmod saker å filrättigheter
<Hund> Ändrade du rättigheter på mappen innan du monterade resursen där?
<cordac> ifall jag missat nått
<Hund> Jag vet inte om det behövs men.
<cordac> command?
<Hund> sudo chown -R user:user /mapp
<cordac> va gör den? å user:user?
<cordac> cordac:cordac?
<cordac> hurfan har dulärt dig allt detta?
<cordac> ja vet inte riktigt vart ja ska börja
<Hund> Ändrar rättigheter till "användaren:gruppen".
<Hund> Tio år av att fråga Barre!
<cordac> tycker lika synd om han nu som om dig
<Hund> Nä, men har man lite intresse för det så snappar man upp lite här och där.
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Det är kul att kunna hjälpa.
<Hund> Det är ju bara ett bevis på att jag har lärt mig något. :P
<cordac> jofan.. vart överlycklig över att jag fick igång linux bara.. med de ni sa/visade
<Hund> :)
<cordac> allt är nerskrivet oxå.. så nu "kan" jag det
<Hund> Okej. :D
<cordac> ehm.. smbcredentials är viktig?
<Hund> Om du vill kunna montera den i Linux utan att ange lösenord.
<cordac> de kanske jag vill
<cordac> men den har jag inte ens lekt med märkte jag
<cordac> det stog inte så mycke vad ja skulle göra eller hur ser jag nu
<cordac> å min mapp "stuff" hamnar i min files nu här på denna datorn.. men ja kommer inte in i den
<cordac> operation permitted for root only
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Hur såg din fstab ut?
<cordac> va lite stuff med swap å sånt
<cordac>  /192.168.1.73/stuff /media/stuff cifs credentials=/home/cordac/.smbcredentials,exec,x-systemd.automount 0 0
<cordac> å nått med UUID
<Hund> /192.168.1.73/stuff /media/stuff cifs credentials=/home/cordac/.smbcredentials,exec,x-systemd.automount,uid=1000,gid=100 0 0
<Hund> Testa det.
<cordac> måste start om saker nu?
<Hund> sudo umount /media/stuff ; sudo mount /media/stuff
<cordac> mount: /media/stuff: bad option; for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program.
<cordac> + att de står att den inte ens e mounted
<Hund> Vänta
<Hund> Har du "/" eller "//" i fstab för din utdelning?
<cordac> du har hela min line precis innan du skickade din editerade version
<cordac> den e kopierad från filen
<Hund> Den ska börja med //.
<cordac> /media/stuff?
<cordac>  //media/stuff?
<Hund> /192.168.1.73/stuff
<cordac> eller //192xxxxxxx
<Hund> Precis.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag är trött.
<cordac> måste man updatera filer å sånt efter edit
<cordac> fixade de.. starta om smbd å nmbd
<Hund> :)
<cordac> ingen förändring
<cordac> de e konstigt att sånt här inte står enkelt på nätet
<Hund> Vad säger den nu när du monterar den?
<cordac> monterar?
<Hund> mount
<cordac> ja klickar bara på den.. men de e dedär root tjafset igen
<cordac> den e väl redan monterad eftersom ja ser den
<cordac> ja ser den i fältet till vänster vid alla andra mappar å åsnt
<Hund> Då är det ju löst?
<cordac> kommer inte in oavsett lösen
<cordac> inte med lösen eller anonymt
<Hund> Vad säger den när du monterar den?
<cordac> kan du inte leka med min burk
<Hund> Och vad ger ls -l /media
<Hund> Och ls -l /media/stuff
<cordac> operation permitted for root only
<cordac> drw------- 2 cordac cordac 4096 jan 26 19:00 stuff
<Hund> Avmontera den.
<cordac> hur?
<cordac> va?
<cordac> what?
<Hund> umount /media/stuff
<cordac> not mounted
<Hund> Vad har mappen för rättigheter nu?
<cordac> samma.. den va ju inte mountad
<cordac> drw------- 2 cordac cordac 4096 jan 26 19:00 stuff
<Hund> Vad händer när du monterar den nu?
<Hund> mount -a
<cordac> skriv hela raden.. för ja får upp felmeddelande
<cordac> mount: /media/stuff: bad option; for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program.
<Hund> sudo mount -a
<Hund> Och hur ser din fstab ut?
<cordac> cordac@FakkAppUB:~$ sudo mount -a
<cordac> mount: /media/stuff: bad option; for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program.
<cordac> https://dpaste.de/GFxX
<cordac> credentianls har ja ju inte fixat.. vet ej hur å vart osv
<Hund> Har du cifs-utils?
<cordac> inte vad jag vet
<Hund> smbclient behöver du väl med också tror jag.
<Hund> Osäker på vad Ubuntu vill ha.
<cordac> den vill inte ha mig.. uppenbart
<Hund> :D
<Barre> Hund: vad?
<cordac> stackarn har nog dött
<cordac> ja slet ut han med alla min frågor
<Hund> Barre: Va?
<Barre> Hund: vadå?
<Hund> Har du hittat nyckeln till barskåpet igen? :P
<Barre> du hilighta mig tidigare.. bara för att retas då rå antar jag
<Hund> Jag retas? :)
<Barre> lite kanske
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Bah
<Hund> Jag är trött och min säng är obäddad.
<Barre> sånt är jobbigt och också en Sisyfos-göra ;)
<Hund> haha :D
<Hund> Mitt täcke är 240x220cm.
<Hund> Det är sjukt jobbigt att byta påslakan. :P
<Barre> skit i det, kommer ändå att bli smuttsigt
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag tvättar mina sängkläder en gång i veckan.
<Hund> Jag gillar när de luktar gott och är sådär härligt sköna när det är nytvättad. :D
<Barre> true that
<Hund> Men jag blir alltid lika besviken när man gör kväller och inser att ingen har bäddat åt en.
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-27
<Barre> god förmiddag, snart är helgen över :/
<andol> Barre: Lite samma sinnelag som min mormor hade!
<cordac> tjaaaaa
<Barre> andol: kommer kanske med åldern då
<cordac> läget barre?
<cordac> <-- svennebanan
<cordac> sudo service smbd status
<cordac> va gör den?
<cordac> kollar om samba e uppe?
<Hund> Den kollar statusen.
<cordac> Hund!
<cordac> ja har hittat felet med windows hisorien
<Hund> Windows?
<cordac> windows har smb1 & 2
<cordac> men inte enablat
<Hund> AG
<Hund> Ah
<cordac> så därför hittade ja inte skiten på windows burken
<cordac> burken*
<cordac> som ja har krånglat
<Hund> Bra att veta. :)
<cordac> kanske inte för dig som inte anv win
<cordac> men.. nu krånglar samba för mig
<cordac> sudo systemctl start samba
<cordac> samba.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install
<cordac> Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable samba
<cordac> update-rc.d: error: samba Default-Start contains no runlevels, aborting.
<cordac> börjar misstänka att min dator smygknarkar
<Hund> Är det på klienten?
<cordac> nej.. på denna..
<Hund> Servern?
<cordac> yes sir
<cordac> samba.service is not a native service, redirecting to systemd-sysv-install
<cordac> Executing /lib/systemd/systemd-sysv-install enable samba
<cordac> update-rc.d: error: samba Default-Start contains no runlevels, aborting.
<cordac> meh
<cordac> sudo systemctl enable samba.service nmbd.service
<Hund> Det är bara smbd.service och nmbd.service du ska aktivera och köra.
<cordac> det skrev jag å då kom den texten
<cordac> ja kan starta å stoppa den.. men när ja kör enable så kommer domdär raderna
<cordac> dom*
<Hund> För smbd.service och nmbd.service?
<cordac>  yepp
<Hund> Inte Samba som du pratade om innan? :P
<cordac> ja trodde allt detta var samba o.0
<Hund> Ja, men för den sakens skull kan du väl starta rätt tjänster? ;P
<cordac> jo.. de e meningen.. men nu när jag läser alla saker på forum å så.. förklarar dom inte vad sakerna gör under tiden antar jag att det är tillhörande samba ifall detta dyker upp mitt i
<cordac> crap.. frugan e redo.. ikea here we come =(
 * cordac känner obeskrivlig glädje
<Hund> haha
<Hund> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samba
<cordac> tänkz!
<Hund> Arch wiki är bra, där finns massa bra resurser.
<cordac> kollar på det hemma sen
<cordac> ahh
<Hund> "To provide basic file sharing through SMB start/enable smbd.service and/or nmbd.service services. See the smbd(8) and nmbd(8) man pages for details, as the nmbd.service service may not always be required."
<cordac> fint.. kvällslektyr
<Hund> :)
<cordac> ja ser mappen nu.. nu ere bara rättigheterna kvar
<cordac> windows cannot access blah blah
<cordac> anyway.. tack som fan igen kingen.. *poff* *off*
<Hund> :)
<Barre> cordac: jo tack. det är väl bra.. själv då?
<cordac> fyfan va kul vi haft en lönehelg på ikea, rusta å max
<cordac> vi lint bättre el sämre än vanliga ubuntu?
<cordac> mint*
<cordac> va betyder det när dom skriver en # före mkdir å groupadd m.m
<cordac> e de typ root(sudo)?
<Nafallo> help.ubuntu.com är inte heller helt fel, fwiw :-)
<Hund> cordac: # root och $ user.
<Hund> sudo går också bra.
<Hund> Ikea behöver jag raida. :)
<Hund> Mitt skrivbord behöver uppdateras: https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/7tcap7/a_black_diamond_in_its_natural_habitat_and_why_i/
<cordac>  stiligt
<Hund> Tack. :)
<cordac> va fasiken har du 3 skärmar till
<Hund> haha va?
<cordac> de va ju 3 skärmar på bilden
<Hund> Jag har 3 st totalt. :P
<cordac> till+
<cordac> imgur.com/a/BJfnv
<cordac> bara sladdarna kvar å fixa
<Hund> Till? IRC? ;P
<cordac> vaaaa?
<Hund> haha va? :D
<Hund> Tjusig setup. :D
<cordac> haru 3 skärmar till irc?
<Hund> Jag skulle också vilja ha lite rolig belysning. :P
<Hund> https://hundone.deviantart.com/gallery/40708893/Linux-Screenshots
<Hund> Jag har IRC på en skärm iaf. :P
<cordac> bara en mdf med ledlister bakom
<Hund> Ahh
<Hund> Är tangentbordet ett Logitech?
<cordac> razer
<Hund> Ah
<cordac> inte så hårt klick på detta fast de e mekaniskt
<Hund> Dammit. :D
<Hund> Jag som trodde jag hade koll. ;)
<cordac> på vänstra datorn under skrivbordet ligger ett corsair
<Hund> Det finns alla möjliga typer av switchar. :)
<Hund> Ah. :)
<cordac> ja får inte anv det för frugan
<Hund> Jaså?
<cordac> hon får släppet efter 5-10 min
<cordac> duuu.. mr hund
<cordac> hur får ja min mountade hdd å listas på mitt skrivbord?
<cordac> eller hur kommer ja åt den alls
<cordac> den sitter i denna datorn(linux)
<Hund> GÃ¥ till /media/stuff i din filhanterare. :)
<Hund> Om det är Linux?
<cordac> ja.. allså.. den e mountad å delad
<cordac> men sen vill ja ju komma åt den som en vanlig hdd från denna burken
<cordac> men den e inte listad nånstans
<cordac> hur kommer ja åt min sda1
<cordac> eller den kanske inte kan vara mountad på fler ställen?
<Hund> Vart har du monterat den?
<cordac> som en share
<cordac>  /mnt/data/disk1
<Hund> Är det klienten vi pratar om?
<Hund> Eller servern?
<cordac> servern
<cordac> klienten e ju en windows
<cordac> men om ja går in i /mnt/data/disk1 nu så kan ja inte lägga in filer där
<cordac> paste går inte att välja
<cordac>  /media e tom
<Hund> Saknar du behörighet kanske?
<cordac> nu e du besvärlig =)
<cordac> ja trodde /mnt/data/disk1 bara va en typ link
<cordac> hur kommer jag åt /dev/sda1
<cordac> den e ju skapad såhär: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/data/disk1
<cordac> sen gjorde jag: sudo chmod og+x /mnt
<cordac> allt e ju självklart hämtat från nått forum eftersom ja e retarded deluxe just nu
<cordac> men nu har ja lyckats lista lista min share i windows.. å ja kan komma in utan att behöva logga in
<cordac> i "disks" står detta: Contents FAT (32-bit version) — Mounted at /mnt/data/disk1
<Hund> Ag
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jag är lite semi-upptagen om du undrar över min närvaro. P:
<Hund> :P
<cordac> helt klart ok.. ja e varken stressad eller nått.. svarar du så svarar du
<Hund> Vad säger "ls -l /mnt"?
<cordac> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jan 27 17:55 data
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Avmontera den och ändra behörighet till din användare.
<cordac> va säger detdär dig?
<Hund> PÃ¥ /mnt/data
<cordac> får inte avmontera
<cordac> "busy"
<Hund> Står du i den?
<cordac> inte vad jag vet
<cordac> umount: /mnt/data/disk1: target is busy
<cordac>         (In some cases useful info about processes that
<cordac>          use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)
<Hund> Då är det väl Samba.
<cordac> i guess
<cordac> toppa samba å nu gick de =)
<Hund> :D
<cordac>  hur fixar man rättigheter där da?
<cordac> ehm.. den mountas som /media/cordac/4240-B07C just nu
<cordac> kan man inte anv den istället för /dev/sda1 ?
<cordac> så de blir sudo mount /media/cordac/4240-B07C /mnt/data/disk1
<cordac> eller exploderar nått då?
<Hund> chown -R cordac:cordac /mnt/data
<Hund> Det fungerar inte så
<cordac> tänkte väl de
<Hund> Du monterar med mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/data
<Hund> :)
<cordac> slow jäkla transfer.. överför 17gb i 10MB/sec
<bamsefar> kaffa bättre bredband. :P
<Hund> :D
<cordac> chown: changing ownership of '/mnt/data/disk1': Operation not permitted
<cordac> samma för data
<bamsefar> https://gist.github.com/emjemj/d913c3ae6dd5945773a77b587cbb1354
<bamsefar> SÃ¥nt bredband vill man ha.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> :D
<Hund> bamsefar: Skapligt.
<Hund> cordac: Sudo?
<bamsefar> HundredGigE0/0/1/0 is administratively down, line protocol is administratively down
<bamsefar> :(((
<cordac> det verkar ha gått bättre
<bamsefar> Om man bor på rätt adress i stockholm bjuder jag på 100G hemmabredband för en kväll. :P
<cordac> nu måste ja bara vänta på dendär jäkla överföringen
<bamsefar> cordac: Varför går det så slött?
<cordac> fråga den som vet
<bamsefar> Är det i ditt hemmanät eller över Internet?
<cordac> mina saker ska tåla 100gb
<cordac> hemma.. inget utåt
<cordac> 100mbit
<bamsefar> Heh
<bamsefar> Ja, det var en viss skillnad där. :)
<cordac> överföringen ja snackar om är mellan min windows å denna linux
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Det borde ju gå fort.
<cordac> vet inte riktigt vad ja kan göra åt sånt
<bamsefar> Du har inga ledsna kablar eller så?
<cordac> ehm.. dom ser glada ut =)
<cordac> går ju snabbare via nätet =)
<cordac> speedtest ger ju glada besked
<bamsefar> Ok
<cordac> samtidigt som ja överför får ja 40mbit på speedtest
<bamsefar> På båda servrarna?
<cordac> 91 i upload
<cordac> nja.. detta va resultaten på denna.. som kanske eventuellt en gång i tiden ska kallas server
<cordac> om ja lär mig
<cordac> windows burken ger just nu 70 ner å 95 up
<cordac> på speedtest
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Då borde det ju inte vara något fel på nätet.
<cordac> Mbps
<bamsefar> Antog det. :)
<cordac> nops
<cordac> men inne hos mig så ere KAOS brorsan!
<bamsefar> Mm
<bamsefar> Kör du samba eller?
<bamsefar> (windows fil och skrivardelning)
<cordac> på denna burken ja
<bamsefar> Ok
<bamsefar> Prova med scp kanske?
<bamsefar> Om det går fortare
<cordac> bara för att kunna dela ut shit till dom andra datorerna
<bamsefar> Mmm, precis
<cordac> vafan.. orkar inte byta mer
<bamsefar> scp är ju filkopiering över ssh
<cordac> de har tagit tid och kostat hårtussar för att komma hit bara
<bamsefar> Antar att du har ssh igång på den
<bamsefar> Linuxburken that is
<cordac> i guess.. men tänkte stänga av de
<cordac> de e lite för leet för mig
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Gillar du inte texttv? :D
<cordac> hahahahahaha
<cordac> de e sååå 1985
<cordac> ja börja leka med linux för 4 dagar sedan.. ja har inte skrivit så här mycke på 10 år sammanlagt
<bamsefar> Okej, jag förstår.
<cordac> de hörs hur du tänker nu
<bamsefar> Nä, vadå. Jag har också varit noob.
<bamsefar> Jag vet precis
<cordac> "han borde lägga ner linux"
<cordac> =)
<cordac> jo.. fast ja e 43 snart.. svårt å lära gamla hundar å sitta
<Hund> Pfft.
<cordac> + att ja sitter med en tjock bok om python som snart ska öppnas
<Hund> En av våra gamla admins på forumet var väl nära 70 bast när han började med Linux. :P
<cordac> ja har en bulle i ugnen som e på g ut
<cordac> ojda
<bamsefar> cordac: Klart du inte ska, jag hjälper dig med det jag kan. Sluta vara så neggo. :)
<cordac> men han kanske hade lite hjärna å endel programmeringsskills
<bamsefar> Det har nog du också.
<cordac> hjälp mig hitta den då!
<cordac> ja nöjer mig gärna med lite
<cordac> men känner mig så korkad när ni skriver vissa saker å ja försöker lista ut va ja ska göra utan att fråga ännu mer
<cordac> men änsålänge har det funkat.. lärt mig lite iaf =)
<cordac> ja vet ju själv nu hur man löser nvidia problemet
<cordac> *host* sitter på mint nu *host*
<Hund> haha :D
<Hund> Det är ingen fara.
<Hund> Låt det ta sin tid och försök att läsa så mycket du kan. :)
<bamsefar> cordac: Jag kör fedora, det är inte heller något elajt linux. :P
<cordac> förutom hjärnan vi pratade om saknar jag även det folk kallar tålamod =)
<cordac> till hela denna story ere utbildning i rapid på måndag.. ABB robot å svetsning
<cordac> FML
<cordac> ehm.. btw.. kan man få samba att montera min sda1 automatiskt?
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Du vill montera din utdelning på klienten automagiskt?
<cordac> ja vill kunna starta samba å allt funkar
<cordac> just nu tror jag att ja måste köra mount för att den ska funka ja
<cordac> de e väl de vi gjorde igår btw
<cordac> fstab
<Hund> Mjo.
<Hund> Men det är severn alltså+
<Hund> ?
<cordac> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samba#Automatic_mounting
<cordac> allt e på servern
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Varför vill du att Samba monterar den på servern?
<cordac> om ja startar om min linux så vill ja att den mounten finns eftersom filmer å serier på den ska kunnas hittas av tvn
<cordac> om den inte monteras så kommer ja väl inte åt dom
<Hund> Om du har en rad för den i din /etc/fstab monteras den automatiskt vid boot.
<cordac> btw.. dendär chown vi gjorde innan gjorde ingen nytta nu.. gick dit å försökte "paste" en bild ja kopierade nånstans
<cordac> paste va "greyed" out
<Hund> Vad är det för filsystem egentligen?
<Hund> Jag har bara antagit att du har typ Ex4.
<Hund> Men det är kanske inte fallet.
<cordac> på sda1.. fat32
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Har du Fat32 på en lagringsdisk?
<cordac> de e en hdd som ja tagit från win burken hit
<cordac> men vi kan formatera å byta
<Hund> Jag skulle ha gjort en kopia på den och formaterat om den till Ext4.
<cordac> ähh.. finns inget på den nu som ja vill spara
<cordac> har redan råkat radera det olyckligtvis
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Man ska alltid ha minst en kopia på ett säkert ställe.
<cordac> allt ja hade kärt fanns där
<Hund> Som är säkert från dig själv. :D
<cordac> poff borta .... tänkz ubuntu install with brainless user
<Hund> Jag råkade formatera min hempartition en gång. :P
<Hund> Men jag har alltid en backup som är max 24 timmar gammal.
<cordac> hahaha
<Hund> Ah. :)
<cordac> ext4 nu =)
<cordac> NÖJD?
<cordac> =)
<Hund> Japp. :D
<cordac> ja kommer inte in på min delning nu
<cordac> =.(
<cordac> access was denied
<Hund> Vad har du för rättigheter på disken nu när du monterar den?
<cordac> drwxr-xr-x 3 cordac cordac 4096 Jan 27 17:55 data
<cordac> va vare för paste du körde med igår?
<Hund> Då stämmer det där.
<Hund> dpaste.de
<Hund> www.dpaste.de
<cordac> https://pastebin.com/Ke8CA5MH
<cordac> smb
<cordac> detta va ju de ja körde på å det funkade
<Hund> Är det access denied på servern eller klienten?
<cordac> ehm.. ja klickade via filhanteraren här å fick de
<cordac> samma på windows
<Hund> Montera via terminalen och visa vad den säger.
<cordac> ja ser "Share1" men kan inte komma in
<Hund> Och har du monterat disken på servern?
<Hund> Efter att du formaterade den och så.
<cordac> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/data/disk1
<cordac> den gjorde jag
<cordac> Ext4 (version 1.0) — Mounted at /mnt/data/disk1
<cordac> cordac@FakkAppLM / $ sudo chmod og+x /mnt
<cordac> cordac@FakkAppLM / $ sudo service samba start
<cordac> cordac@FakkAppLM / $ ls -l /mnt
<cordac> total 4
<cordac> drwxr-xr-x 3 cordac cordac 4096 Jan 27 17:55 data
<Hund> Vad sa vi om Samba? :P
<cordac> huh?
<Hund> Det är tjänsterna smbd och nmbd.
<cordac> har ja missat nått nu?
<Hund>  :P
<cordac> cordac@FakkAppLM / $ sudo service smbd restart
<cordac> cordac@FakkAppLM / $ sudo service nmbd restart
<cordac> finns de nå command så man ser om allt e igång som de borde?
<Hund> systemctl status smbd.service
<cordac> Active: active (running) since Sat 2018-01-27 22:55:21 CET; 4min 6s ago
<Hund> :)
<cordac> nu e ja lite ledsen.. va gjorde vi som sabbade sakerna?
<cordac> fattar inte
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Bra fråga.
<cordac> ere nått i smb.conf?
<Hund> Nej.
<Hund> Det är samma sökväg som innan på servern?
<cordac> hur menar du?
<cordac> ja mountar /dev/sda1 /mnt/data/disk1 precis som innan
<Hund> Då ska det inte vara någon skillnad på serversidan.
#ubuntu-se 2018-01-28
<Nafallo> morning
<Hund> Morsning.
<cordac> morsning
<Hund> Är det någon som vet hur man gör tecknet `≈`?
<Hund> Och mors.
<cordac> ehm.. du gjorde precis tecknet å frågar hur man gör? =)
<Hund> Du vet att det går att kopiera och klistra in text? ;P
<cordac> juuust de =)
<cordac> ere vågigt likamed?
<cordac> antar du inte vet vad det heter
<cordac> Tecknet heter Tilde. Har koden 126 i både ANSI och ASCII.
<cordac> eller va de fel?
<Hund> Nästan likamed heter det. :P
<cordac> Unicode-kod U+2248
<cordac> https://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Approximation
<Hund> Tyvärr fungerar det inte att göra det i terminalen.
<cordac> https://fsymbols.com/keyboard/linux/compose/
<cordac> 	卐 =)
<cordac> hahahah
<cordac> att de ens finns
<Hund> Det är ju en ganska vanlig symbol så.
<cordac> jo.. men med tanke på ursprunget så kanske de borde bli ovanligt
<Hund> Vet du ursprunget? :)
<Hund> Det är en gammal religiös symbol som används inom Hinduismen och Budismen bland annat.
<Hund> Den ha lite olika betydelser i olika kulturer, men för vissa är det en lyckobringande symbol.
<cordac> det tecknet går åt andra hållet väl
<Nafallo> nej
<cordac> man lär sig nått nytt
<cordac> hade för mig att tecknet, vänt åt andra hållet, var typ solen tecken eller nått
<Hund> Det finns båda variationer.
<cordac> okej
<cordac> btw.. vart ska man lägga in hide files = /lost+found/
<cordac> global?
<cordac> eller i [share1]
<Hund> Hm?
<cordac>    så man inte ser den mappen
<Hund> Lägg till en punkt före namnet.
<cordac> just nu listas den på min sda1
<cordac> coolt
<Hund> :)
<cordac> tänkz!
<Hund> :)
<cordac> du vill fortfarande inte leka med min dator?
<Hund> Då lär du dig inget. :)
<cordac> ja lär mig genom att se hur du gjort
<cordac> kan kolla i filerna
<cordac> se vad jag inte gjorde
<cordac> REVERSE ENGINEERING!!
<cordac> =)
<Hund> Jag ska pysa nu en sväng, men jag kollar läget sen när jag är hemma.
<Hund> :)
<cordac> coolt
<cordac> hälsa!
<cordac> ;)
<Hund> :D
<Guest23507> Hej! Hu gör man bäst backup för återställning med usb med ubuntu?
<Nafallo> Hund: hrm. fungerar det verkligen att byta namn på lost+found sådär? den är ju lite special.
<Hund> Nafallo: Jag skulle tippa på att om man rör den återskapas den bara vid behov.
<Nafallo> Guest23507: jag skulle väl säga att backupen som är installerad som standard gör ett relativt bra jobb?
<Guest23507> Tänker om man kan göra en image fil och sätta på usb för att återställa. Med allt inställt som man vill ha innan man gör något dumt.
<cordac> ohh.. hund.. eru tebax?
<Hund> Mja.
<Hund> Jag var. :P
<Halcy0n> Hej
<Hund> cordac: Nu är jag tillbaka en stund.
<Hund> Halcy0n: Halloj!
<Halcy0n> Hur mar du?
<Hund> Jovars, dumt att klaga.
<Hund> Själv då?
<Halcy0n> trott och bra
<Hund> Okej. :)
<Hund> Vartifrån kommer du Halcy0n?
<Halcy0n> Forenta staterna
<Hund> Tufft. :)
<Hund> Hur kommer det sig att du lär dig svenska?
<Halcy0n> Tufft? hehe
<Hund> Tufft, fräsigt, kul, skoj typ. :)
<Halcy0n> medlem talade det. Lart lite
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Halcy0n> min farfar?
<Halcy0n> korrekt?
<Hund> Farfar är din fars far.
<Halcy0n> ja
<Hund> Men medlem?
<Halcy0n> kan du ett ord som later som ji?
<Halcy0n> kanske slang?
<Hund> Hm, jag kommer inte på något nu.
<Halcy0n> sa att hans far sa ji mycket
<Hund> Det kan mycket väl vara något lokalt.
<Halcy0n> ja
<Halcy0n> kanske annorlunda "ja"
 * Halcy0n shrugs
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Använder du Linux eller hamnade du här ändå bara?
<Halcy0n> Ja, Mint
<Hund> Det är en poppis distro.
<bamsefar> Det är väl bara jag som inte kör något debian/ubuntu-baserat här typ. :P
<Hund> Jaså? :D
<Hund> Vad kör du med bamsefar?
<bamsefar> Jag kör fedora på skrivbordet, Centos på servrar.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Centos har jag tänkt att testa någon dag.
<bamsefar> Doit!
<bamsefar> Bra inkörsport till röda hattar. ;)
<Hund> Det känns som att man behöver ta på sig "the big boy parties" då. :D
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Parties.
<Hund> Panties menade jag givetvis.
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-21
<ChiLLabiS> Morrn
<gorgo80> morn
<Hund> Mors
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-22
<Luna__> Vart installerar jag Microsoft Teams för Ubuntu ?
<Barre> förslagsvis på datorerna du vill köra Teams på ;P (sorry... kunde inte låte bli)
<Apachez> förstod inte heller frågan
<Apachez> varför skulle man vilja det till att börja med? :D
<Luna__> det löste sig
<Luna__> gick att klicka på avancerat på nerladdnings sidan så hittade man beta versionen för Ubuntu
<Luna__> Apachez, för att titta på en föreläsning från MSFTs O365 team
<Luna__> Data Sharing på svenska?
<Luna__> Datadelning tydligen:  https://it-ord.idg.se/ord/datadelning/ och används av Google: https://support.google.com/analytics/answer/1011397?hl=sv
<Apachez> Fildelning
<Apachez> informationsdelning
<Apachez> datadelning är ju när 2 personer sitter vid samma data :P
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-23
<Apachez> nu finns dörrklockor framtagna för den svenska marknaden https://www.hikvision.com/en/products/Video-Intercom-Products/Doorbells/Pro-Series/DS-KB8112-IM/
<praktikant> .
<Hund> Apachez: Löjligt, det går lika bra at knacka med näven.
<Hund> :P
<Apachez> https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-24
<Apachez> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3XQ5ZlloZ4&t=7290
<Apachez> ny säsong av svenska nyheter på svt1
<ChiLLabiS> NÃ¥gon vaken?
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-25
<Apachez> https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6    1354 confirmed cases... exponentiell kurva
<Apachez> well, that escalated quickly: https://www.hongkongfp.com/2020/01/25/breaking-hong-kong-declares-wuhan-virus-outbreak-emergency-highest-warning-tier/
<Apachez> ingen av er som råkar ha canaldigital/telenor kabeltv som slocknade kl 2009? deras stream fungerar men på hemsidan står det att deras stream ofunkar fram till kl 2000 så det luktar att något gått åt skogen centralt
#ubuntu-se 2020-01-26
<Apachez> suck, det är en fiberkonver för kabeltvn (teleste cxe800) som gått sönder så hela brfen är utan kabeltv sedan lördagskvällen kl 20:09... å Telenor felanmälan öppnar först kl 10:00 på helger...
<Apachez> inget ont som inte har nåt gott med sig, nu finns det sittplatser på tbanan ;)  https://twitter.com/kinkumpoop/status/1221364106139062273
<Apachez> Total confirmed: 2019, Total deaths: 56, Total recovered: 49
<Apachez> Telenor får ändå godkänt, 4 timmar från felanmälan tills dess att trasig komponent för kabeltvn byttes ut onsite :)
